#ubuntu-si 2011-01-17
<CrazyLemon> nč novga..vse po starem..moram se učit pa se mi ne da :D
<bogdanov> haha gadno ja
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeP2oiOnt1A&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - nedeljko bajic baja Moja Prva Lubav
<bogdanov> aj ksn dobr film
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> da si ga sposodm
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ticking clock
<bogdanov> aj zakej
<CrazyLemon> nikoli slisal
<CrazyLemon> the fighter si poglej
<bogdanov> aj kitajsk
<bogdanov> fighter
<bogdanov> bl fantazirajo?
<CrazyLemon> ni kitajski
<CrazyLemon> ameriski
<CrazyLemon> boksarski
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> aj zakej sliga
<bogdanov> scr
<bogdanov> nise dvd ripa
<bogdanov> an figtherja
<CrazyLemon> dvdscr je
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> slike ni odlicna
<CrazyLemon> ampak se da gledat
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> mojaaaa prva ljubavvvvvv više neceeeeee dociiii
<bogdanov> tntn
<bogdanov> hehe toj res ja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a poznas
<bogdanov> ti shevo
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> zerxa
<bogdanov> itak poznas
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ne povem ti nič več dokler ne poveš ker si :D
<bogdanov> hahahaha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> poznas
<bogdanov> ok
<bogdanov> >:
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> mah jst
<CrazyLemon> nikoli slišal :>
<bogdanov> sm biu najvecji heker
<bogdanov> na ircnetu ucasih
<bogdanov> HAHAha
<bogdanov> ;)))
<bogdanov> jst sm
<bogdanov> jackass
<bogdanov> no
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> no sj js sm tudi bil včasih na ircnetu..tko da če si bil največji heker sm že slišal zate :D
<CrazyLemon> res si jackass :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja prov tak nick sm mu
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ne laži :D
<bogdanov> jst sm
<bogdanov> Limp_bizkit
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> spet lažeš :D
<bogdanov> ok
<bogdanov> sensei
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> lažeš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> sayan
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> NE JST SM ANIS
<CrazyLemon> tega Å¡upka ne poznam..next
<bogdanov> TO HEKER NAJVECJI NAJVECJIH
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<CrazyLemon> lol..anis.. ja :D
<bogdanov> anis soussi
<bogdanov> hahahaah najbol dav ta kmet
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> ne sj ne zdj
<bogdanov> pa zares
<bogdanov> swpower
<bogdanov> :)))))
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> poznas
<bogdanov> use
<bogdanov> HAHAhA
<CrazyLemon> a zdj lamerje naštevaš al kaj? ..ne razumem več kaj mi želiš povedat
<bogdanov> dnet
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> boysi
<bogdanov> jaaa
<bogdanov> malo tamo malo tamo
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> woops
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> hm..tega pa ne poznam..a je to tist k je naredu woops script? :D a ni blo neki takega
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> no dj mulc zresni se..da ti ne bom anisa na dom poslal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jaja
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> joj a veš k je bla kao ena stran
<CrazyLemon> kjer so bli sami ti 'tahudi' hekerji pa njihove slike ?
<bogdanov> nevem haha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> k se jim je folk smejal..k so bli sami neki mulci
<CrazyLemon> aaaa fak..kako mi je žal da nism sejval tisto stran..tisto je blo res neprecenljivo :D
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> jst sm
<bogdanov> sum41
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> a poznas
<CrazyLemon> tega ne poznam kdo je..mislim vem da je bil nek 'heker' pa op na slovenija..če se prav spomnem
<bogdanov> pupovica
<bogdanov> legendo
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> a lol :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> #rakova clan :))
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> spomnem se ga ja.. je beggal ene parkrat za op
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> tip ni popustu..trmast k kaka baba
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> a to si ti al kaj.. :)))
<bogdanov> nene
<bogdanov> pupovic
<bogdanov> je z obale
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ne ni
<CrazyLemon> on je z lj
<CrazyLemon> oz bil je
<CrazyLemon> ne vem s kje je zdej
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> ma on je seljak
<bogdanov> hhehe
<CrazyLemon> fant je bil smeh :D
<bogdanov> a zerxa
<bogdanov> kej vids
<bogdanov> pa nemi rect
<bogdanov> da nepoznas
<bogdanov> k vem
<bogdanov> op obala
<bogdanov> kj se ircu
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> nikoli slišal ;)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kadddddd
<bogdanov> si takvuuuuuu
<bogdanov> sceu htelaaa
<bogdanov> nek ti je
<bogdanov> srecu*
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> ky4
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> aaaaa ta mulc.. član je :D     to vedno sm mislu da je seljak
<bogdanov> kje je
<bogdanov> clan
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> a pr
<bogdanov> sežani
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ma tko..enkrat se je izkazal :D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ky4 ne vem s kje je...oz sm pozabu :)
<bogdanov> mah ta nemore za blok igrt
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je s kranja
<bogdanov> kdo?
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> ky4?
<CrazyLemon> ky4 ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<bogdanov> z sezane
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> sabana
<bogdanov> a poznas
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> MC_saban
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> saban je iz sezane
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> sam ky4 se mi zdi da je bil iz kranja
<bogdanov> nene
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> vem da so skupi hekal :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ks ti hekov
<bogdanov> pa st4r
<bogdanov> hhaa
<bogdanov> st4r
<bogdanov> pa negovi
<bogdanov> PIPI
<bogdanov> HAHHAAHh
<CrazyLemon> mah kje :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ni se st4r tolko igral s pipami..
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne da bi js vedu..vem da sm mu js dal ene par seznamov
<CrazyLemon> k sm jih cofkotu spizdu :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> cofko
<bogdanov> legenda
<bogdanov> :P
<andrejpan> http://www.wine-reviews.net/wine-reviews/microsoft/office-2007-in-ubuntu-910-with-wine-1132.html
<Seniorita> Office 2007 in Ubuntu 9.10 with Wine 1.1.32 | Wine Reviews
<bogdanov> dejance dejance
<andrejpan> sprobavam na 10.4, sam ocitno ne bo šlo na lepe oči...
<CrazyLemon> dejance je bil na friju a ni bil?
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan če dela v 9.10 mora delat na 10.04
<bogdanov> dcja
<andrejpan> jupi, spet imam kaj za delat čez noč
<bogdanov> misls
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> taj biu ja
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan kok časa pa ti rihtaš tale CMS :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov vem da je bil dejan..možno da je bil dc ja :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<andrejpan> plone??
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan ja :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> aja btw
<bogdanov> jst sm
<bogdanov> quatroo
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> debeli
<bogdanov> quatro
<CrazyLemon> quatrota ne poznam..poznam pa krometa :) ..no.. "poznam" ..parkrat sva mela debato :)
<andrejpan> lagano pol leta, sedaj bo treba pa prestavit višje, če mislim v Krajovi na spreintu dobit kakšno službo
<bogdanov> haha krome
<bogdanov> mafic
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan a je tok dela s tem CMSJem? al razvijaš dodatke za njega
<bogdanov> jst sm
<bogdanov> kwowt
<bogdanov> si shell
<bogdanov> a rab kdo
<bogdanov> bnc
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov zdej vem kdo si!    Ivan!! :))
<bogdanov> 1eura
<bogdanov> TOCNO TAKO!
<CrazyLemon> kako kaj podmornica? Å¡e laufa?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> ja itak
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa snajper? podmazan?? :)))
<bogdanov> allways
<bogdanov> BRB
<CrazyLemon> pojdi parkirat podmornico v garažo ja..k bo minus danes :))
<bogdanov> :)))
<andrejpan> ne, do sedaj sem bolj motil kot admin na eestec-lj.org in eestec.net
<bogdanov> andrej
<bogdanov> zakaj office
<bogdanov> :S
<andrejpan> žal je pri slovenskem šlo na koncu vse k vragu in smo na hitro postavili wordpress
<andrejpan> če krava ne gre jaslim, gredo jasla k kravi...
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> no bogdanov zresni se pa povej kdo si..če ne boš ban dobu :D
<andrejpan> 1. dotnet1.1 se noče inštalirat :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan kok js vidim na tem linku nikjer ne piše da potrebuješ .NET
<CrazyLemon> (je pa res da skoraj vsaka fckin MS aplikacija zahteva .NET)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ivan the only
<bogdanov> :>
<andrejpan> In the Winetricks window, install each of the following *individually*, which means check & install one, then re-run Winetricks and do the next:
<andrejpan> * dotnet11
<andrejpan> * gdiplus
<andrejpan> * vb3run
<andrejpan> * vb4run
<andrejpan> * vb5run
<andrejpan> * vb6run
<andrejpan> * msxml3
<andrejpan> * msxml4
<andrejpan> * msxml6
<andrejpan> * riched20
<andrejpan> * riched30
<andrejpan> * vcrun6
<CrazyLemon> ah.. ja..ta seznam sm vidu...kaj pa napiše dotnet ?
<andrejpan> Note: command 'wine /home/andrejpan/.cache/winetricks/dotnet11/dotnetfx.exe' returned status 67.  Aborting.
<andrejpan> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\Microsoft.NET\\Framework\\v1.1.4322\\RegSvcs.exe"
<andrejpan> err:msi:ITERATE_Actions Execution halted, action L"InstallFinalize" returned 1603
<andrejpan> err:msi:ITERATE_Actions Execution halted, action L"ExecuteAction" returned 1603
<andrejpan> kaj mi to išče??
<CrazyLemon> uh :D
<CrazyLemon> išče neke registre i guess
<CrazyLemon> RegSvcs.exe
<bogdanov> regsvcs.exe is a process associated with Microsoft® .NET Framework from Microsoft Corporation. Non-system processes like regsvcs.exe originate from software you installed on your system. As most applications store data in your system's registry, it is likely that your registry has suffered fragmentation and accumulated harmful errors. It is recommended that you check your registry to identify hidden errors now.
<bogdanov> regsvcs.exe
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> najt
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25120
<Seniorita> WineHQ Bugzilla &ndash; Bug 25120 &ndash; .NET Framework 1.1 installer fails due to fusion.CreateApplicationContext stub (default fusion context for the application domain)
<andrejpan> v wine zadevi sem našel omenjeni exe
<CrazyLemon> WINEDLLOVERRIDES=regsvcs.exe=b sh winetricks dotnet11
<CrazyLemon> tole probaj zalaufat
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..uporabi OOo pa je :D
<andrejpan> nimam nič proti OOf, problem je samo, ker je v 5% dokumentov, ki pridejo od raznih ustanov in je treba ustrezno handlati...
<andrejpan> nov error
<andrejpan> Note: command 'wine /home/andrejpan/.cache/winetricks/dotnet11/dotnetfx.exe' returned status 67.  Aborting.
<CrazyLemon> ni nov..kr enak je :)
<andrejpan> eh klinc, kaj sem pa gledal...
<CrazyLemon> le bog ve!!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bazastudio.hr/pljackaj/
<Seniorita> baZaSTUDiO
<upd> jutros
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ItsGreg341: chmod za strežnik?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4693/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejpan: chmod za strežnik?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4693/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuuu ;)
<upd> sasa84: hojlala :D
<sasa84> juhu upd ;)
<upd> :D kaj dogaja
<sasa84> upd, ej, ma bo... mal se spravlam pisat diplomsko :)
<sasa84> ti?
<upd> ma jest tud neki takekga 6h se že spravljam za 2h učenja :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<upd> in sedaj novice... bla bla ... to so bile novice
<upd> no shit ?!
<upd> CrazyLemon: si tu
<CrazyLemon> upd povej
<upd> je že mim
<CrazyLemon> odlično..thats the way i like it :)
<upd> ;)
<upd> svet trije kralji so pršli pa je bakica vrata zaklenila fail
<bogdanov> hah
<Grega> pizda, a mi je rekel 1000 klikov na mesec ali na dan? :/ m, kaj mislite? ce imas na ceneje.si, ki ima mesecno 320.000 obiskov dodanih 3.000 artiklov.. je to 1000 klikov na dan ali na mesec?
<miha> za to bi moral vedet stevilo vseh artiklov in koliko so tvoji relativno zanimivi glede na druge? :)
<Grega> 1000klikov na mesec je 33klikov na dan... 33 klikov ni nic, to je na adwordsu slo v pol ure
<Grega> shit
<miha> http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002083.html
<Seniorita> New info on Stuxnet - F-Secure Weblog : News from the Lab
<sasa84> Å¡nof Å¡nof :D
<miha> hej sasa84  :)
<sasa84> oj miha ;)
<miha> torej kje smo ostali :)
<upd> hm
<miha> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] grega: [rešeno] Ful počasen internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4665/new/posts/
<jodlajodla> :)
<ups> !translate sl en stavba
<Seniorita> building
<ups> !translate sl en gradnja
<Seniorita> construction
<miha> !translate en sl to construct a building
<Seniorita> za gradnjo stavbe
<Guest73426> :)
<Guest73426> !translate sl en streha
<Seniorita> roof
<upd> zdej pa algoritem za izgradnjo stavb spisat bo treba kr papir v roke :) good old way
<miha> http://www.finance.si/300234/Darsove-dolgove-pla%E8uje-dr%BEava lejte najnovejsi komentar, zgleda niso vsi na forumih noname trolli
<Seniorita> Darsove dolgove pla�uje dr�ava  - Finance.si
<marko-_-> i was coding shit in meds while you were playing space invaders
<miha> marko-_-: :D
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, kak dober film
<CrazyLemon> the fighter
<marko-_-> carsko
<marko-_-> mark whalberg
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<Alyosha> kaj je gledal kdo exit
<Alyosha> ne
<marko-_-> eh
<marko-_-> biografija
<Alyosha> escape
<Alyosha> ne
<Alyosha> sec..:D
<marko-_-> Å¡e kaj CrazyLemon :>
<marko-_-> Alyosha, exam?
<Alyosha> ee
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> to
<Alyosha> :D
<marko-_-> ja jaz sem
<Alyosha> opis je bil ql
<Alyosha> je zakaj?
<Alyosha> danes je u planu:D
<marko-_-> je vredu film
<marko-_-> but... it has been done before
<CrazyLemon> exam? prvič slišim..o čem se gre :)
<Alyosha> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1258197/
<Seniorita> Exam (2009) - IMDb
<marko-_-> britanski film
<marko-_-> cube style
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, dej Å¡e kak film
<upd> Akon﻿ 2004: Lonely, Akon﻿ 2005: I wanna hold your hand, Akon 2006: I﻿ wanna fuck you, Akon 2008:﻿ I wanna make love right now nana, Akon 2009:﻿ Dirty bitch, Akon 2010: I just had sex, Akon 2014: I just got aids ->> lol...
<marko-_-> i just had sex je od lonely island!
<upd> res ye http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUHL4URpLt4&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - The Lonely Island-I Just Had Sex _ft. Akon
<miha> upd :)
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NisCkxU544c&feature=channel
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Like A Boss (ft. Seth Rogen) - Uncensored Version
<marko-_-> najboljši video od lonely island:)
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- 127 hours
<marko-_-> ma to je tud biografija, gledal bi neko akcijo al komedijo
<marko-_-> al magari kak triller al neki
<CrazyLemon> !google
<Seniorita> Slike http://www.google.si/imghp?hl=sl&tab=wi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> !google google knows
<Seniorita> google knows how we go together. http://www.whatgoogleknows.com/
<upd> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/kaj-se-priblizuje-zemlji.html
<Seniorita> Kaj se približuje Zemlji? - 24ur.com
<upd> NE SE JEBAT
<CrazyLemon> pa se bo vendarle svet končal!!!!!11
<miha> kul
<upd> ni panike, bog nas bo vse rešil..
<miha> morda so glih ti to, ko nas naj bi resili :)
<miha> upam, da bog prisel k pameti in ne bo se enkrat poslal ubogega hipija (svojega Sina)
<miha> :)
<miha> rajs nadangele v galakticni krizarki :D
<upd> yeee Michael bo prišel z bojno ladjo
<miha> hehe to ja
<miha> :)ž
<CrazyLemon> hm..ja js bi tud raj vidu nadangele (ženske) v latexu!
<upd> lol
<miha> ti majo take vesoljske teorije !google share international
<Seniorita> Share International on the Reappearance of Maitreya the World Teacher http://www.share-international.org/
<CrazyLemon> true story
<upd> tale 24ur bo enkrat tko odletu nekam :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<Alyosha> dj una novica od 24h je grozna:D
<Alyosha> kot use druge ki dajo gor
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> kaj obstaja u sloveniji kasen portal z pravimi novicami?
<miha> Alyosha: http://triton.gfd.si/novice ? :)
<Seniorita> #novice
<miha> sicer pa finance so dokaj ok
<Grega> slo-tech!
<Grega> ..ali pa... hack-protect...
<Grega> saj res, kje je free hosting? :/
<miha> hack protect je zakon ja
<miha> grega !google 110mb.com
<Seniorita> FREE Website Hosting & Premium Web Hosting - 110mb.com http://www.110mb.com/
<Grega> eh, takim amaterom ne zaupam.. jaz hocem pro hosting, kot ga nudi hack-protect
<miha> hmmm
<miha> ti to resno?
<CrazyLemon> z hack protectom se ne gre igrat! tko da al si resen al pa nočjo niti slišat zate
<napsy> hah carsko ... is routerja sm ssh-jan na moj laptop :-)
<CrazyLemon> napsy !
<CrazyLemon> lih tebe rabim :)
<napsy> oj :)
<CrazyLemon> joj
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> a si ti vpisal predmete v index ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: siol interneta ne znam priklopiti!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4694/new/posts/
<napsy> CrazyLemon: jup
<CrazyLemon> napsy kdaj ter kaj si vpisal :)
<napsy> um aja cak mal
<napsy> mmm ne nism :)
<CrazyLemon> se mi je kr zdel :D
<napsy> lol to sm cist pozabu
<CrazyLemon> no mene zanima..kaj pravzaprav moram napisat :D
<napsy> hmm nevem :)
<napsy> pomoje pac tist kamor hodis :
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> brb
<miha> tole siol verjetno se vedno pppoe aktualno ane
<miha> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/connect-to-internet.html#modems-adsl-pppoe
<miha> torej tole?*
<Seniorita> Connecting to the Internet
<miha> a network manager zna zdj to
<napsy> mhm
<CrazyLemon> js raje zalaufam pppoeconf
<CrazyLemon> k z network managerjem se igram
<CrazyLemon> napsy ja..ampak a napišeš tam za prvi al za drugi letnik..al za oba?
<napsy> hm
<napsy> pojma nimam, bo treba vprasat na referatu
<CrazyLemon> a si v lj? oz a greš kj na fax ta teden?
<napsy> mhm v lj sem
<CrazyLemon> pa a greš na fax? če ti se da it tam prašat.. če ne bom js enkrat v četrtek petek napisal mail
<napsy> lahka js
<CrazyLemon> no cool..tnx :)
<napsy> np :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: ja bos napisu odgovor al kdo ga bo
<CrazyLemon> miha kje kaj zakaj
<CrazyLemon> ah že vidim
<miha> ja
<miha> jst neki napisu
<miha> sam ne vem kolk sm up-to-date
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mihap: siol interneta ne znam priklopiti!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4694/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: siol interneta ne znam priklopiti!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4694/new/posts/
 * CrazyLemon postavu rekord ubuntu.si ..že 15. ban "uporabnika"! :D
<miha> kaj so ti spet naredl
<CrazyLemon> mah spammerji :)
<CrazyLemon> pridejo vsake tok časa :)
<bogdanov> haha
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-12209110 joj ta tip se kr ma stolcek, kjerkol drugje bi ze letel :)
<Seniorita> BBC News - Italy PM Silvio Berlusconi prostitute allegations widen
<miha> se pr nas.. verjetno...morda..
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ni on kriv da se mu punce ne morejo upret!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<miha> lol ja
<miha> sam lej ka so clintonu naredl zarad mal fafanja
<miha> ta pa tkole, pa mu noben nc ne more
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> clinton nima tok keša k BerluPlayerSconi :D
<miha> ne, ocitno italijani niso glih katolicani vec
<miha> :D
<miha> clintona so iskal evangelisti, kak bi ga sfukal, pa so najdl faf
<CrazyLemon> seveda so..js sm prepričan da je berlusconi se dru "oh diiooooooooo" medtem k mu ga je fafala tamala maročanka ;)
<miha> v italiji cerkev protestira proti berlusconiju
<miha> pa ni nic efekta
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bl4z: chmod za strežnik?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4693/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> lol..tale naš wiki je res something special
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=
<Seniorita> start [DokuWiki]
<miha> !wiki crazy
<Seniorita> Ni bilo zadetkov za "crazy" na www.ubuntu.si/dokuwiki
<miha> !wiki adsl
<Seniorita> adsl_nastavitve [DokuWiki] http://www.ubuntu.si/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=adsl_nastavitve
<CrazyLemon> če ga želiš urejat dobiš stare podatke..in ne teh kateri so dejansko vidni
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> kul
<CrazyLemon> to je cool?? :D
<miha> mene ne moti...
<CrazyLemon> tebe ne ker ne urejaš wikija :D
<miha> sam da se razumeva :D
<Grega> miha: se delas kaj z magento?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Miška občasno lagga  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4695/new/posts/
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> kje nj dobim 14 pinski napajalnikkk
<bogdanov> ??????????????????
<bogdanov> http://webdevsys.com/d510psu.htm
<bogdanov> ma kdo
<bogdanov> :S
<Seniorita> HP Compaq Evo d510 d51S 274427-001 power supply unit PSU info & Repair -  WebDevSys
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Wizard6: Black Screen na HD 5850  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4566/new/posts/
<bogdanov> skyx
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo napajalnik
<CrazyLemon> direkt v elektriko priključ pc pa je
<Grega> neeee, ne tega delat!
<Grega> :)))
<Grega> CrazyLemon: a ne ves, da pol vse unicis? :/
<CrazyLemon> ni res!
<CrazyLemon> probaj pa boš vidu
<CrazyLemon> računalnik dobi več elektrike torej hitrejš piše ničle pa enice torej hitrejš dela!
<CrazyLemon> tko se overclocka pc..its the only way!
<Grega> neeeee
<Grega> ni res, zato ker naredi *puf*
<Grega> (sem slisal)
<CrazyLemon> ma ti edino kar si slišal je bil myfreecams masturbation session..nč več!
<CrazyLemon> prvo probaj in šele pol lahk govoriš!
<Grega> um saj res
<Grega> myfreecams..
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/14-letnik-spekel-in-pojedel-psa.html    ..vi srbi ste res čudn narod :/
<Seniorita> 14-letnik spekel in pojedel psa - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> Grega http://moskisvet.com/clanek/galerija/denise-milani-vs-holly-weber.html
<Seniorita> Denise Milani vs. Holly Weber - Moškisvet.com
<CrazyLemon> prva al druga? :)
<Grega> nooooooooo
<Grega> whyyyyyy
<Grega> pa tak sem bil skoncentrira in sem kodal
<Grega> skon... vidis...
<CrazyLemon> sj lahk greš naprej kodat
<CrazyLemon> sam prvo povej prva al druga :D
<Grega> cakaj, da se enkrat odprem
<Grega> nekak sem bolj za denise.. ceprav.. ce mi ne bi kdo pistole drzal na celo nebi nobene!
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem lih drugega dela stavka ampak sj ni važn :D ..kr pejt nazaj kodat :D
<Sky[x]> kaj se coda ?
<Grega> celo = http://img252.imageshack.us/i/celoucelo.jpg/
<Grega> pistola = http://www.budoshop-sp.si/skin1/images/bigimages/pistola_extra.jpg
<Seniorita> ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting
<Grega> aigh?
<CrazyLemon> pistola se ravno ne drži na celu..razn če ga ne fafaš bodočem morilcu lol :)))
<Grega> ..
<Grega> pizda ej.. vse je napisano kot more bit, ampak ne, ne, NEEEEEE, ne bom delal...
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-18
<Grega> ah fuck :)))
<Grega> \o/
<CrazyLemon> pebkac ane :)
<Grega> saj samo 10min sem rabil
<Grega> ..da sem ugotovil, da sem napacn tekst spreminjal..
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa še prepričan si bil da je vse tako kot mora bit :D
<Grega> jah, tam ko sem gledal je bilo!
<Grega> kr v redu zmazek sem danes napisal :)
<Grega> jutri mi verjetno nic ne bo jasno
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> kako kej Å¡tacune grega ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] drinovc: Remote desktop ne dela - ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4689/new/posts/
<Grega> Sky[x]: zdaj sem naredil app za izvoz artiklov na bolha.com, ceneje.si, mesetar.com in simply.si
<CrazyLemon> res si en mesetar :p
<Grega> mesetar se odpre 1.2
<Grega> 3 mesece brezplacno, ce ti jaz zrihtam!
<Grega> :P
<CrazyLemon> a celo plača se?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> ja.. norci.. vse hocejo nek.. denar..
<Grega> jaz sem jim ponujal pesem in ples, ter bonbone in sreco, ampak ne.. deeenarrrr
<CrazyLemon> ah lepo te prosim.. imaš bolha si ter druge servise...kateri so brezplačni
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga bi potem nekdo plačal pri 'mešetarju'
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> nic ni brezplacno
<Grega> sploh pa ne bolha
<CrazyLemon> pri bolhi ni brezplačno?
<Grega> mislim, da ne.. nisem se tak dalec, ampak ze dve stranki sta mi rekli, da ni..
<Grega> ceneje.si racuna 0.20eur na klik oz. minimum 20eur na mesec
<Grega> mesetar racuna 30eur na mesec
<CrazyLemon> zato da objaviš svoj oglas??
<Grega> pri simply so mi napisali "da je storitev zastonj, ce tudi jaz ne bom racunal" .. pa smo koncali
<CrazyLemon> oni so očitno bl za b2b strani..
<Grega> svet oglasov je zastonj.. ampak.. smo se malo skregali..
<Grega> ja, ne vem tocno kako je, ker ne jebejo mojih emailov, ampak pomoje je za fizicne osebe, ki dodajo oglase preko strani brezplacno
<Grega> za pravne (ki oddajajo preko xml) pa ne
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<CrazyLemon> to je druga stvar :D
<Grega> pa se jaz morem nekaj zasluzit.. ceprav se mi sanja ne na kak nacin..
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> zaslužu boš s tem da boš obdržal stranke :)
<Grega> ja.. pa hvalezne mi bodo..
<CrazyLemon> to dvomim
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Grega> ja, verjetno res ne.. cimbolj jih vsekas po denarnici, tem bolj to si hvalezne..
<Grega> a ves kolk pride scripte, ki ti pripravi ustrezno XML/CSV datoteko?
<CrazyLemon> ne... kak misliš ustrezno xml/csv datoteko?
<Sky[x]> a mi eden to razloži ?
<Sky[x]> Pred začetkom izpitnega obdobja vas želimo opozoriti na spremembo v ceniku Univerze v Ljubljani, ki je bila sprejeta na zadnji seji Upravnega odbora UL.
<Sky[x]> Cena četrtega in vsakega nadaljnjega opravljanja izpita po novem znaša 125,60 evra in velja za vse študente, ne glede na to ali imajo status ali ne.
<CrazyLemon> a to jim boš prek soap protokola pošiljal xmlje ?
<Grega> iz spletne trgovine.. iz njene baze.. je treba pripravit XML datoteko v obliki, ki jo sprejme npr bolha
<Sky[x]> kaj če sem lani 3x delal izpit in grem letov v 4. ga plačam 125 al kva ? :>
<CrazyLemon> aka web service ?
<Grega> ne.. samo php scripta ki izpljune xml
<CrazyLemon> Grega to ne vem..not a php guy :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] good question :)
<Grega> no.. pac scripta z... 70-80 vrsticami kode.. 200-300eur, torej ena scripta za en page
<Grega> jaz imam zdaj 4, ene 3 se morem napisat..
<CrazyLemon> za 80vrstic računaš 300€ ? matr si ti fancy :D
<Grega> ne jaz!
<Grega> drugi
<Grega> taka je "standardna" cena
<CrazyLemon> torej si že zaslužu 1200 € in še 900 boš?
<CrazyLemon> matr..zakaj nism programer :D
<Grega> ma ti si kitajc
<CrazyLemon> preklet rasist :((
<Grega> to je cena, ki jo ima moja "konkurenca"... jaz pa ne vem kolk naj zaracunam za moj app, ki je ziher 10x boljsi :)
<Grega> pa ne upam rect niti 200eur, niti 20eur na mesec, niti 0.20eur na klik
<Grega> ker se mi zdi, da nic od tega ne bodo dali :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<Grega> hudic je to
<CrazyLemon> zakaj vstrajas pri s.p.-ju? če bi šel v kako firmo ne bi rabu delat s strankami.. :)
<Grega> pol bi moral delat 8ur na dan, vsak dan, nek bullshit, ki ni zanimiv.. zdaj pa delam kar hocem in kadar hocem..
<CrazyLemon> jah ni nujno
<Grega> saj stranke so ok, samo ceno je tezko nastavit, ko nimas nekih primerjav
<Grega> oz. ne ves kolk lahko koga zvijes
<Grega> :)
<Grega> s trgovinami sem naredil pizdarijo, ker sem jih dal prepoceni in sem pobral sami podn.. ce bi dal 50eur bi jih blo res 10x manj, ampak bi pa bili resni
<Grega> na koncu bi zasluzil isto z manj dela..
<CrazyLemon> boš vedu drugič :D
<Grega> jah, ne ves ne.. ta app je zdaj "drugic", ampak spet ne vem kolk naj bo cena, ker nimam s cim primerjat..
<CrazyLemon> jah..premisliš kok bi rad zaslužu pa zmanjšaš ceno za 30% :D
<Grega> recimo spletna trgovina za 9.99eur je skoraj zastonj.. ampak ce imas bedne artikle ne bos nic prodal in je 9,99 vseeno full drago za nic..
<Grega> ce pa imas dobre artikle in dobro prodavas pa bi dal tudi 10x vec
<CrazyLemon> če maš bedne artikle pol je neumnost odpirat spletno trgovino
<Grega> enako je tukaj.. ce bom dal neko bedno nizko ceno, bom dobil neko bedno stranko za 2 meseca in ko bo videla da ne gre, bo sla..
<Grega> ce pa dam previsoko ceno pa.. vprasanje kaj bo..
<CrazyLemon> torej če js dobr razumem bo tale tvoj app dodatek k spletni trgovini?
<Sky[x]> grega: postav realno ceno al pa nej drug jim dela resno
<Grega> v bistvu je kr ql, ker je cist locen app, ki se ga pa da sinhronizirat s trgovino
<CrazyLemon> no..zakaj prvo ne pošlješ mail trenutno resnim strankam in jih prašaš če jih zanima tak app ter če bi ga kupl :)
<Grega> tako da lahko poberem nove stranke, brez moje trgovine.. ce pa imajo mojo trgovino pa lahko avtomaticno syncajo artikle
<Grega> ja, saj to bom naredil
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa resne stranke..a jim laufa trgovina / a prodajo kaj artiklov?
<Grega> nekateri delajo dobro, nekateri pa.. kr nekaj bluzijo
<Grega> ah, bom brcnil v temo in upal na najboljse :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne bi bil elite in nabiješ ceno cca. 500€ ??
<CrazyLemon> bodi apple med razvijalci webappov!!
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<Grega> tudi to je zelo dobra ideja.. ampak vprasanje kaj je vec.. 0.20eur na klik od 20ih strank, ali 500eur od ene (na leto)?
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda da nism dipl.  ekonomist bi z veseljem naredu tako raziskavo
<CrazyLemon> res me  zanima kak bi bil rezultat..kolko strank bi dobil :)
<Grega> ce razmisljas, da pride en "parser" 300eur, jaz jih imam npr 5, je to 1.5k.. torej lahko dam ceno vsaj 1k
<CrazyLemon> nč..dost "učenja"..grem spat :D  n8
<Sky[x]> ajd
<Grega> jaz tud
<Grega> noc
<upd> ooo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Miška občasno lagga  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4695/new/posts/
<Alyosha> hello
<Alyosha> kdo tu?
<Alyosha> need some help:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Lencka: Zasedenost razdelkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4696/new/posts/
<Alyosha> grrr
<Alyosha> kaj ve kdo zakaj mi bnc noče connectat na server?
<Alyosha> probal več različnih vedno ista zgodba
<Alyosha> :/
<yang> hmm
<yang> kaksen error imas in kaksen bouncer ?
<Alyosha> niti ni error
<Alyosha> samo meče dol
<Alyosha> [10:46:03] <-psyBNC> Tue Jan 18 10:46:31 :User KjLlgoJIho () trying irc.freenode.com port 6667 ().
<Alyosha> [10:46:03] <-psyBNC> Tue Jan 18 10:46:31 :User KjLlgoJIho got disconnected from server.
<Alyosha> in to gre v nedogled
<Alyosha> probal pa sem tudi druge serverje
<Alyosha> vednoisto
<yang> to je lahko vec razlogov ampak najbolj pogost je ta, da je psybnc slaba koda in je to pogost error da te diskonekta at random
<yang> irc.freenode.com pa niti ni pravi naslov ampak je .net
<Alyosha> ja sj sem popravu pol
<Alyosha> ma je isto
<Alyosha> tudi na njihovem forumu sem bral da imajo ljudje ta problem
<Alyosha> in da ga noben ne ve rešit:/
<Alyosha> samo kakopol enim dela enim ne?
<yang> probaj na istemu shellu napisat "dig irc.freenode.net"
<yang> mogoce je problem v dns resolverju
<Alyosha> sem naredu ta dig in mi vrze vn powno podatkov:D
<Alyosha> meni je videt use ql
<Alyosha> sem pa za routerjem če to kaj uplva?
<Alyosha> upliva
<Alyosha> port pa sem odpru(čene nebi niti bnc conectal)
<Alyosha> bom poslal na buglisto:D baje da je tudi zaradi debiana nek problem
<Alyosha> oz. imajo ljudje na debianu ta problem večkrat
<Alyosha> http://lists.debian.org/debian-legal/2004/06/msg00300.html
<Seniorita> Licence problems with psybnc
<Alyosha> kolkor jaz tu razumemne dela na debianu psy?
<yang> Alyosha: ne vem ce buglista kaj pomaga, ali se kaj razvijajo psybnc v zadnjih letih, sem nehal slediti
<yang> mislim, da tega paketa tudi ni vec v debianu
<Alyosha> baje da ne dela tonič ne na debianu
<Alyosha> sbnc?
<Alyosha> zdj se z tem zabavam
<Alyosha> al predlagas kaj drugega?
<yang> probaj znc, ta paket je v debianu
<yang> ceprav tudi znc ni optimalen, ker ima CPU bug
<yang> boljsa resitev zna biti irc klient+screen
<Alyosha> grrr
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> ena tasna preprosta stvar se zakomplicira u 4ure brezsmiselnega dela
<Alyosha> :D
<yang> ja
<yang> morda so razvili kaksen bugless bnc v zadnjih letih, vendar ne sledim vec
<yang> 11:25 -!- Irssi: Uptime: 91d 3h 46m 26s
<yang> se ne zajebavam
<Alyosha> verjamem ja
<Alyosha> sj jz sem to se učiraj spomnu
<Alyosha> da lahko bi ga dal gor ker vem da ni bla neka umetnost
<Alyosha> zdj pa celo jutro ze zgubu z tem
<Alyosha> :/
<Alyosha> nic ne bo z bncjem pa je problem rešen:D
<yang> mislim, verjetno imas tako hitro povezavo, da se ne bi opazil zamik, ce uporabljas irc klient na oddaljenem strezniku
<yang> obstaja pa tudi neki irc program v klient-server funkciji, podobno kot bi uporabljal bnc, zdaj pa sem pozabil kako se mu rece
<yang> mislim, da je GUI
<Alyosha> ma ne sj ti pravim da mi ni to nekega strašnega pomena
<Alyosha> pač učiraj sem se spomnu da bi lahko dal gor bnc da mi stoji tu
<Alyosha> pa Å¡e malo da se poigram z njim
<Alyosha> ma če je tolko jajcanja bom rajši kaj bolj koristnega ta čas delal:D
<yang> morda je tole  http://weechat.flashtux.org/
<Seniorita> FlashTux.org :: 301 - page moved
<yang> ne
<yang> http://www.hydrairc.com/index.php?page=index
<Seniorita> HydraIRC [Main Site Index]
<yang> hm tale hydrairc mi zgleda bolj verzija za WIN
<Alyosha> gledam ja
<Alyosha> ta hydra je samo za wine kolkor jaz vidim
<Alyosha> usaj na tem linku
<yang> je tudi v debianu
<yang> probaj "apt-get update" "apt-cache search irc client" pa bos dobil listo vseh programov
<yang> pol pa lepo probavas enega za drugim
<yang> enak spisek je tudi v ubuntuju, ne vem kaj zdaj uporabljas
<Alyosha> debian
<Alyosha> lenny
<Alyosha> ubuntu me je razočaral ;DD
<miha> Alyosha: joj smo fini
<Alyosha> hahaha
<Alyosha> miha sem napisal zanalasc to:D
<Alyosha> ze ki smo na ubuntu.si:D
<miha> :)
<Alyosha> sem pa res mel precej problemov z njim glede hardwera
<Alyosha> kr ni in ni hotlo diska zaznat
<yang> kaksen disk pa imas ?
<Alyosha> ves da ne vem napamet
<Alyosha> sec.
<Alyosha> Maxtor 6L120P0 (114.50 GB)
<Alyosha> aja samo nisem 100% da je bil ta notri ko sem ubuntu nalagal
<Alyosha> hmm
<Alyosha> ki sem mel 2
<Alyosha> ehh
<Alyosha> nvem
<yang> cudno, ker to je verjetno tak standarden disk
<Alyosha> ja sj
<Alyosha> mel sem enega precej starega Å¡e
<Alyosha> in mislim da na unega sem nalagal
<Alyosha> samo ga nimam več doma da bi pogledal
<uni4dfx> kako bi prsilu ISP da zamenja tvoj dinamičn ip
<bogdanov> re
<uni4dfx> če releasaš lease in pošleš novo dhcp zahtevo ti bo dal isti ip
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> en nj te ddosa
<bogdanov> po ure
<bogdanov> pa klic pa rec da te en ddosa
<bogdanov> :P
<uni4dfx> lol
<Alyosha> kaj če je dinamic ga ne menja ko modem resetiraš?
<bogdanov> pol tivjo pa tujino zaprl
<uni4dfx> ne
<bogdanov> haha baksuz
<bogdanov> 24uroff an
<bogdanov> pol menja
<Alyosha> uf
<Alyosha> :D
<uni4dfx> te "dinamični" ipji so v bistvu bol kvazi dinamični
<uni4dfx> načeloma maš istga dokler ne releasaš za 24 ur
<uni4dfx> pa tud takrat ni nujno da se bo zamenu
<yang> uni4dfx: verjetno imajo nek cas, ko IP potece in ti potem ISP dodeli novega
<uni4dfx> yang če si povezan ko poteče dobiš spet istga
<bogdanov> yang
<bogdanov> nedobis drugega
<bogdanov> uni 24uroff
<bogdanov> pa dobis sm testu
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> načeloma bi mogu
<uni4dfx> routerju zamenjat mac adreso
<uni4dfx> in bi mislu da je druga naprava
<uni4dfx> pomoje bi Å¡lo tko
<bogdanov> try it
<yang> ja to bi lahko delovalo
<uni4dfx> hja, router oziroma switch od T-2 je pa mal zaklenjen
<uni4dfx> fak kero sranje je Banshee
<uni4dfx> ne morm verjet da bojo ta crap dal za default
<miha> ka je to sploh
<uni4dfx> replacement za rhythmbox
<uni4dfx> k da je z rhythmboxom kej narobe
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Zasedenost razdelkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4696/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: siol interneta ne znam priklopiti!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4694/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Lencka: Zasedenost razdelkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4696/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> ta internet me prav v glavo jebe :/
<miha> jej, naucu se kak gallaxy tab podpirat
<miha> vecji zasloni po defaultu niso vklopljeni pr aplikaciji :)
<CrazyLemon> zato pa obstaja honeycomb :)
<miha> jst tale hack najdu http://droidreign.com/2010/11/spare-parts-app-forces-all-android-apps-full-screen-on-galaxy-tab/
<Seniorita> &#8216;Spare Parts&#8217; App Forces All Android Apps Full Screen on Galaxy Tab | droidreign
<miha> sam če lahk v sourcu popravim, bom v sourcu
<CrazyLemon> ah..spare parts..fajn app
<miha> fora je, da 'large' zasloni po defaultu niso vklopljeni, ce ne poves v manifest
<miha> in normal je pac 80% sirine tega, pa visine tud..
<CrazyLemon> glej ga hudica..zdj celo do 124kB gre
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Zasedenost razdelkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4696/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Remote desktop ne dela - ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4689/new/posts/
<upd> hellow
<upd> !translate sl en Å¡topnice
<Seniorita> Stairs
<CrazyLemon> lol
<upd> :P
<upd> napsy:
<miha> http://www.pozareport.si/?Id=mediji&View=novica&novicaID=16744
<Seniorita> Zloglasna priča Melite Župevc in vir novinarjev Dela že pobegnil v tujino - pozareport.si
<upd> kdo mi v C spiše tega bota za translate pa še ostale stvari a ma kdo kej preveč časa :P
<upd> pa algoritem za stopnice tud rabim
<upd> xD
<miha> mali, uci se
<miha> "kaj mislite, da vas bodo zaposlili zarad lepih oci?" (nas asistent enkrat, ko smo ga razpizdl)
<upd> hah
<upd> http://www.mojvideo.com/video-strahopeten/aefa4a4f54bd6c06eb92
<Seniorita> strahopeten
<CrazyLemon> zaradi lepih oci ne..ampak zaradi lepe ritke pa že!!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<upd> as te vidl to fail
<miha> vc
<miha> CrazyLemon: take fantazije mas? :D
<CrazyLemon> miha nimam fantazij..samo dobro rit!
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<miha> velik uspeha...
<bogdanov> http://www.mojvideo.com/video-strahopeten/aefa4a4f54bd6c06eb92
<Seniorita> strahopeten
<bogdanov> HAHHA
<upd> :D:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Lencka: Zasedenost razdelkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4696/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Zasedenost razdelkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4696/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Lencka: Zasedenost razdelkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4696/new/posts/
<miha> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/7631/taxe.swf
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: kako namestim nvidia driver  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4682/new/posts/
<angelcek> Glup neki narod, ovi Slovenci...Koliko smo več u Ljubljani, a još nisu naučili nas jezik!
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> seveda problem je pri slovencih /s
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, a mas ti instaliran swype?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ne
<Grega> CrazyLemon: pravkar si dobil odlicno idejo!
<Grega> ;)
<CrazyLemon> Grega že zdavnaj sm jo dobil!
<CrazyLemon> sam ti si jo Å¡ele zdej telepatsko sprejel..ti kradljivec idej!
<Grega> zracna razdalja pac..
<CrazyLemon> megla je kriva :/
<Grega> mja..
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Zasedenost razdelkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4696/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Miška občasno lagga  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4695/new/posts/
<Grega> kak so eni ljudje tezavni.. pa ne ves ali so nalasc taki ali.. ne vem.. se cist nakljucno zjebe vedno pri enem in istem
<uni4dfx> "An Apple store was broken into and $10,000 worth of merchandise was stolen."
<uni4dfx> "The police are confident they will be able to recover both computers."
<miha> lol
<CrazyLemon> lol
<jodlajodla> :D
<jodlajodla> kako je to možn da mi empathy noče prikazvat sporočil z obvestili, tud če mam to omogočeno?
<jodlajodla> ...
<uni4dfx> jodlajodla empathy je crap
<uni4dfx> takšna mejhna napaka me prov nč ne preseneča
<jodlajodla> pidgin je združljiv s tem, da ko kliknem na klepet, da se zažene?
<jodlajodla> in potem tud vsa sporočila tam gor prikazuje?
<CrazyLemon> empathy ne prikaže sporočil če si zaseden/odsoten
<jodlajodla> ahaaa :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. prikaže sporočila..ne prikaže obvestil o sporočilu :)
<jodlajodla> sm že na online :D
<CrazyLemon> sam kuverta se obarva z zeleno barvo
<CrazyLemon> to je vse :(
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<jodlajodla> a obstaja mogoče še kkšn boljši program kot je gimp za webdesigne?
<CrazyLemon> gimp ni za web design..je program za obdelavo slik :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kako preprečimo napad s fragmentacijo ?? a z hash funkcijo?
<jodlajodla> vem, samo drugih programov ki naj bi bli zato ne poznam..
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon to mi je ful znano :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ja meni tudi..samo ne spomnem se odgovora
 * CrazyLemon rešuje zadnji kviz
<jodlajodla> kviz? :D
<uni4dfx> ker je zadn
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla ja..online kviz za faks :)
<uni4dfx> verjetno ga še nism rešval
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx jah..četrti je zadnji :)
<uni4dfx> ampak to vprašanje smo mel sto postov lani na RKO
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu..nisem Å¡e mel RKO :)
<uni4dfx> spomnem se sam to da nism vedu odgovora
<uni4dfx> XD
<CrazyLemon> z žetoni ni.. to sm skoraj 100%
<CrazyLemon> žetoni so več ali manj za replay attack
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ne vem tudi če je hash...hash sm dal da je obramba pred ponarejanjem sporočil
<jodlajodla> python -> 90% CPE?
<CrazyLemon> bad python code => 90% CPE
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kaj pa z IDS?
<jodlajodla> brb
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx za fragmentacijo IDS? hm..ne vem no
<CrazyLemon> sm dal nastavitve usmerjevalnika/požarnega zidu.. v smislu da ne spušča takih paketov skozi
<uni4dfx> aja ne lih IDS se da bypassat z fragmenatcijo
<uni4dfx> ja to je verjetn Å¡e najbol prov
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: granatier in supertux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4697/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> IPS sm pa dal za smurf napad
<jodlajodla_> back
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon do kdaj je ta kviz
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx do petka
<uni4dfx> lovely
<CrazyLemon> si naredu seminarsko? :)
<uni4dfx> ah kje
<uni4dfx> nism še pršu do tja
<uni4dfx> zdele mam Å¡e za APS seminarsko pa za RG, oboje do petka
<uni4dfx> v četrtek je RG kolokvij, v petek je KPOV kolokvij
<uni4dfx> v pondelk mam DV kolokvij
<uni4dfx> v petek je Å¡e KPOV kviz
<uni4dfx> v glavnem vse spet na enkrat
<CrazyLemon> js sm se odloču da ne grem na RG lih zaradi seminarske
<CrazyLemon> se raje učim KPOV
<uni4dfx> sej seminarska je kul, sam k ni cajta
<CrazyLemon> sj..pa Å¡e ne da se mi tam animirat :/
<uni4dfx> js sm v Mayi vse objekte narisu
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/afdsgaergha.jpeg
<CrazyLemon> js sm sam enga miška narisal..kateri sux
<CrazyLemon> in sm ga skopiral ter ga zredil
<CrazyLemon> in ju bom predstavu k brata :P
<uni4dfx> haha
<CrazyLemon> uh..tole je pa pretty cool :D
<uni4dfx> js sm tud miška narisu http://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/mt_mouse2.jpeg
<CrazyLemon> si se pohvalu ja :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Lencka: Zasedenost razdelkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4696/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> sam programa Å¡e ni :D
<uni4dfx> razmišlam da bi kr v mayi naredu animacijo pa video fajl preimenoval v trololo.exe :D
<uni4dfx> predvaju v full screen pa se delu da js upravlam zadevo XD
<CrazyLemon> matr maš preveč časa :D
<hrga> zbrush je fajn za modeliranje
<hrga> sploh z-spheres
<uni4dfx> eh uporablaš tist kar znaš :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa najdeš na netu pa pošlješ profesorju..če ne znaš :>
<miha> jej kak lepo zgleda program na gallaxy tab device v emulatorju... kak sele v zivo :)
<miha> čist neki drugega je 1024x768 :)
<CrazyLemon> ker program pa ustvarjaš?
<miha> pač ene 400 vprašanj za inšpekcijo v 13 poglavjih in nekaj vec sekcijah :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejpan: [rešeno] Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [rešeno] Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Zasedenost razdelkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4696/new/posts/
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> profesor me je prijavil na tekmovanje iz programiranja na putki
<marko-_-> in sem to danes ugotovil
<marko-_-> danes pa je
<marko-_-> čez 7 minut
<napsy> kaj delas pol doma? :)
<marko-_-> online tekmovanje je
<marko-_-> pa ne vem če bom sodeloval, ker se nočem usmešit
<marko-_-> nisem se dobesedno nič pripravljal
<marko-_-> lani sem se kar dosti, sem bil pol drugi iz naše šole
<marko-_-> in vem da ni lahko
<marko-_-> osmešit*
<napsy> eeh gres za foro :)
<marko-_-> joj v pythonu lahk programiraš pa vse
<kubanc> "The process android.process.media has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again." :S :S
<kubanc> em...
<kubanc> jeba :D
<marko-_-> napsy, eno uro pa pol traja
<marko-_-> lohk se zmenimo pa mi ti rešiš 3 naloge
<marko-_-> :>
<miha> kubanc: men je tak delal kr naenkrat skoz.. pol sm dal na factory settings in ni blo vec :D
<marko-_-> pa ti miha
<kubanc> kje se pa to nastavi, ce ves mogoce?
<miha> pr men je Nastavitve/Zasebnost/Ponastavitev na tovarniške nastavitve
<miha> pac kot da bi bil nov ane
<marko-_-> to je najlažja naloga
<marko-_-> Radi bi na novo prekrili streho in nas zanima koliko strešnikov potrebujemo za to. Napravi program, ki mu vnesemo dolžino in širino strehe in dolžino in širino strešnikov. Vse v centimetrih. Program nam izračuna, koliko strešnikov potrebujemo za to. Upoštevati je potrebno, da na robu odrezanih strešnikov ne moremo ponovno uporabiti.
<marko-_-> pa že ne vem lol
<miha> marko-_-: pac upostevas da zaokrozujes navzgor pr deljenju velikosti strehe s posameznim stresnikom
<miha> na najblizjo celo stevilo stresnikov
<miha> posebej za sirino, visino, pa zmnozis
<napsy> marko-_-: bi z veseljem sam ... mam prevec skrbi s faxom :-)
<miha> kubanc: zbrise to na telefonu, pusti pa pr mer sdcard in sim ane
<miha> tak da pazi ce mas stevilke v telefonu, ne sim
<kubanc> ja, jst tega nimam
<kubanc> mam samo unmount SD card, format SD card,
<miha> kubanc: googlaj, tle je http://www.knowyourcell.com/samsung/samsunggalaxys/galaxy-s-guides/498616/how_to_hard_reset_the_samsung_galaxy_s.html
<Seniorita> How to hard reset the Samsung Galaxy S - Know Your Cell
<kubanc> ok, done, thnks miha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Lencka: Zasedenost razdelkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4696/new/posts/
<marko-_-> kok bi že preveril če je število sodo število
<miha> %2==0
<marko-_-> hehe
<marko-_-> sem glih napisal
<Grega> kao
<Grega> :P
<CrazyLemon> uu.. že 92 lajkov..we're on fire :))
<marko-_--> recimo da mam ustvarim niz ki lahko sprejme maksimalno 1000 znakov, kako bi preveril recimo, če je v nizu 10 znakov
<zdobersek> strlen
<zdobersek> prelavfa niz do \0 in vrne stevilo znakov
<marko-_-> hvala
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<napsy> CrazyLemon: kje so ti lajki, na fb? :)
<marko-_-> dve nalogi sem rešil :D
<marko-_-> eno 100/100
<marko-_-> eno 60/100 (čeprav dela vse okej, zgleda se ne strinja njihov program z mojo logiko nekak)
<marko-_-> brez priprave
<marko-_-> mislim da je ok
<marko-_-> premal časa, dosti lažje naloge kot lani
<marko-_-> da bi vsaj 1 teden prej vedel za to...
<marko-_-> sam lani so ble 4 naloge letos pa 5
<zdobersek> cega to?
<zdobersek> kter kompetisn?
<marko-_-> ma putka
<marko-_-> sploh ne vem če je zdej tekmovanja konec al ne
<marko-_-> nobenega timerja ni blo nikjer
<marko-_-> pa stran je precej zmedena
<marko-_-> kao od 7 do pol 9
<marko-_-> lol Å¡e vedno lahko naloge oddajam wtf:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1044-1: D-Bus vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1044-1
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFoL4Z73Y8A&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Srpski Film - Wikluh Sky - Pazi šta radiš - Dubstep Music - HIGH QUALITY
<zdobersek> sam tole ga pa zaga
<marko-_-> hahaha
<marko-_-> 17. sem
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> s sošolcem sva oba 17. fak
<marko-_-> to ni dobr
<marko-_-> jaz bi moral bit boljši
<marko-_-> porazno :<
<CrazyLemon> napsy ja..ti Å¡e vedno nisi lajkal..da te ni sram :(
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> uh..v tem letu se jih je  že cca. 18-20 novih registriral na forum :)
<miha> wov
<miha> kej punc? :)
<CrazyLemon> good question
<miha> preveri ane
<CrazyLemon> glede na nicke..ne zgleda najbolš
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> hehe
<CrazyLemon> 19 uporabnikov +2 spammerja
<CrazyLemon> eden izmed 19ih je pa driska... tko da ja..shitty year :>
<miha> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] SheLLeX: Namestitev ubuntu-ja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4699/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] getz: [bash] Pomoč pri programiranju skript v linuxu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4166/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Namestitev ubuntu-ja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4699/new/posts/
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, film?:>
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- the kings speech
<marko-_-> zakaj si ti začel toliko dram gledat?:D
<CrazyLemon> sj nism nč od tega še gledal :>
<marko-_-> neko akcijo bi
<marko-_-> a se ne moreš spomnit, sej ne treba bit 2010
<CrazyLemon> si gledu the fighter?
<marko-_-> ne, pa itak ni akcija
<marko-_-> drama pa Å¡e biografija povrh
<marko-_-> the phone booth je kar dober film, sam se ga ne spomnim več tok dobr
<marko-_-> verjetno bom kar to re-watchal
<CrazyLemon> eh..old :)
<marko-_-> in bruges
<marko-_-> je baje dober film
<Grega> hehe, katerega dela se ne spomnis? ko je vstopil v govorilnco ali ko je izstopil? :)
<CrazyLemon> haha..true that :D
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- je kr ja :)
<marko-_-> hehe Grega :)
<marko-_-> colin farrell je zlo dober igralec
<marko-_-> pizda
<CrazyLemon> he's aight :)
<marko-_-> a še priporočaš kak film CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ne :D
<CrazyLemon> reku sm ti že parkrat..js se nobenga ne spomnem..razn trenutno aktualnih :)
<marko-_-> a si ne shranjuješ filmov?
<CrazyLemon> ja..dokler jih ne odseedam in nato jih zbrišem :)
<marko-_-> i c
<CrazyLemon> nekoč sm jih dal na CD in jih shranu
<CrazyLemon> nato so me drugi obvestili da obstaja problem imenovan "globalno segrevanje" in tega več ne počnem..vse za mati zemljo!!
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> mika me da bi miami vice gledal
<CrazyLemon> kr ok je ja :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<MATJA_KAE_92> Dober večer!
<CrazyLemon> čer!!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<MATJA_KAE_92> CrazyLemon, si tu?
<MATJA_KAE_92> aha
<marko-_-> lol
<CrazyLemon> Matjaž povej kaj te matra :)
<MATJA_KAE_92> zasebno sporočilo sem ti poslal, si videl?
<CrazyLemon> prvo sem ja :)
<MATJA_KAE_92> današnje?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> sem ti že odgovoril takoj po prejetju
<MATJA_KAE_92> in kaj meniš?
<MATJA_KAE_92> a ja?
<CrazyLemon> sem premaknu pod novice ter objavu še pred tvojim sporočilom na FB ter twitter :)
<MATJA_KAE_92> he, he
<MATJA_KAE_92> saj je prav, da ste mladinci hitrejši
<CrazyLemon> tokrat moram priznat da kar lepo zgleda :)
<MATJA_KAE_92> saj veš, sstvar okusa - vsem ne bo nikoli všeč
<CrazyLemon> sam nekak mi Å¡e nekaj  manjka.. nek ubuntu slovenija 'touch' :p
<MATJA_KAE_92> veš kako je s tem - približno se znajdem v inkscape in v gimpu, če ni preveč zahtevno
<MATJA_KAE_92> znak od ubuntu.si je seveda zelen lipov list ki mi nekako iz zdajšnje modre hudo seka ven
<CrazyLemon> ma ne mislim ozadje al kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> sam pač..neki manjka ne vem pa kaj..in za ozadje niti ne bi hotu met da piše Ubuntu Slovenija..niti na osebnem PCju :)
<MATJA_KAE_92> knežji kamen je vendar izrazito slovenski, meniš da ne?
<MATJA_KAE_92> Heider se tu z mano ni strinjal :-)
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak njega ni več :))
<marko-_-> o čem se to pogovarjata?
<MATJA_KAE_92> kamen je pa še zmeraj v deželni včladi, kamor ga je on premaknil iz muzeja
<CrazyLemon> o slobuntu ter kamnu :D
<MATJA_KAE_92> o Slobuntu 10.10.2
<marko-_-> slobuntu?
<MATJA_KAE_92> nisva offtopic
<CrazyLemon> ah matjaz naj te ne skrbi offtopic.. offtopic je 95% časa :)
<MATJA_KAE_92> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/32724/#p32724
<Seniorita> Slobuntu 10.10.2 (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ja slobuntu .. matjaž je pač priredil ubuntu da je bl začetnikom friendly
<marko-_-> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> da se ne rabijo matrat z inštaliranjem določenih zadev etc.
<uni4dfx> slowbuntu?
<marko-_-> tisti logo
<marko-_-> je zlo slab
<marko-_-> brez zamere
<marko-_-> http://www.shrani.si/?1y/Po/1LOwGHJI/tuxdux.png
<Seniorita> Shrani.si - Brezplačna spletna shramba za vaše slike - tuxdux.png
<uni4dfx> ja sm lih hotu pripomnit
<uni4dfx> un rob bel mora it stran
<CrazyLemon> no sj lahk matjaž keremu posreduje sliko pa jo eden od vaju uredi pa je :)
<uni4dfx> pa še ena stvar k bi enormno izbolšala celoten izgled: če bi ble une ikone na vrhu manjše
<marko-_-> se strinjam uni4dfx
<CrazyLemon> ja..glede ikon se pa strinjam :) trenutno preveč izstopajo
<MATJA_KAE_92> kateri beli rob?
<marko-_-> na kamnu
<marko-_-> pa nasploh je zlo pixlasta slika
<marko-_-> pingvin na določenih mestih
<MATJA_KAE_92> seveda, tu jew pač povečan
<MATJA_KAE_92> v distribuciji se pojavlja v velikosti 150x150
<uni4dfx> mogoče bi biu tale celo bolši http://www2.arnes.si/~msinko6/seminarska_mirjam/knezji_kamen_mala.jpg
<uni4dfx> http://www2.arnes.si/~msinko6/seminarska_mirjam/knezji_kamen.jpg
<MATJA_KAE_92> ja, krasno nevtralen
<MATJA_KAE_92> ampak zdaj je, kar je
<MATJA_KAE_92> za 11.04 bom upošteval
<marko-_-> take grafične stvari, čeprav nimajo veze z sposobnostjo sistema zelo vplivajo na to, če ga bo kdo izbral ali ne
<uni4dfx> cool
<uni4dfx> res je
<MATJA_KAE_92> pravzaprav bom pred izdajo priromal na irc in malo poprosil za pomoč
<uni4dfx> MATJA_KAE_92 kako si tiste ikone gor dal
<uni4dfx> a so kr direkt launcherji?
<MATJA_KAE_92> ja, seveda
<MATJA_KAE_92> v meniju klikneš dodaj na pult, pa je
<uni4dfx> MATJA_KAE_92 predlagam da uporabš quick-lounge-applet
<uni4dfx> je kekak tko ko quickstart v winxp
<MATJA_KAE_92> skype ikona pa požene skripto, ki je v /opt in namesti skype, zamenja angleščino s slvenščino itd
<uni4dfx> ni problema z quicklounge lahko isto nardiš
<uni4dfx> samo ful laži je ikonce gor premetavat
<MATJA_KAE_92> če /usr/bin/skype obstaj, požene skype, sicer skripto
<uni4dfx> tak praktičn je, tle morš vsako ikono posebi štelat
<uni4dfx> quick lounge čist isto dela z launcherji samo da so lepo pogrupirani in lahko tud vse hkrati premikaš
<MATJA_KAE_92> sem pogledal na brzino quick lounge
<MATJA_KAE_92> si moram vzeti malo več časa
<MATJA_KAE_92> ni trapasto
<uni4dfx> pa lahko ti patch nardim
<uni4dfx> za quick lounge
<uni4dfx> da bojo ikone manjše za 25%
<uni4dfx> in bo ful hudo zgledal
<MATJA_KAE_92> no, fajn, saj se še slišimo
<MATJA_KAE_92> za enkrat pa lahko noč, je treba spat
<uni4dfx> ;)
<Grega> um
<Grega> kdo je tu?!
<CrazyLemon> not me!
<Grega> good!
<CrazyLemon> great!
<Grega> fine!
<Alyosha> the greatest:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] BassPlayer: [rešeno] Izhod za slušalke ne dela- Asus K52J  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4673/new/posts/
<marko-_--> a je in bruges kaka akcija al je res sama drama
<uni4dfx_tmp> hehe
<uni4dfx_tmp> ratal spisat skripto k ti zamenja IP v 3 sekundah :D
<uni4dfx_tmp> sam zakaj uni4dfx Å¡e ni dol padu bi blo pa zanimvo vedt
<uni4dfx_tmp> right
<uni4dfx_tmp> uni4dfx ##linux :Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<uni4dfx_tmp> ma dej ta freenode je čist u kurcu
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> dobro si to porihtal:D
<Alyosha> kaj to mac menja al kako si rešu?:D
<uni4dfx> Alyosha ja un switch od T-2 misl da se je druga naprava gor prklopla in ji da drug IP
<uni4dfx> zamenjaš mac, releasaš lease, pobrišeš lease fajl, nardiš nov request
<uni4dfx> et voila, nov IP v 3 sekundah
<uni4dfx> ok v bistvu zamenjaš mac tik predn nardiš nov request
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> dobro si to porihtaw:D
<Alyosha> gremo spat:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: [rešeno] Izhod za slušalke ne dela- Asus K52J  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4673/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-19
<CrazyLemon> lejga mudela k prek mobitela srfa
<CrazyLemon> :>
<napsy> :-)
<napsy> mah v kuhni sem pa nimamo wireless v studentu
<napsy> pa sm kr na mobitel prklopu
<CrazyLemon> tethering rules! :D
<CrazyLemon> zakajj za vraga si pa v kuhinji? a nekdo sexa v tvoji sobi?
<napsy> mmm ne cimr spi
<CrazyLemon> (to je bil edini razlog razn hrane da sm js bil v studentu v kuhinji)
<napsy> pa nocem motit :)
<napsy> hehe
<CrazyLemon> a si prek usbja gor?
<CrazyLemon> al wireless tethering?
<napsy> aha
<napsy> usb
<CrazyLemon> fajn je to ja..k lahk kadarkoli priklopiš mobitel pa si že na netu :)
<napsy> mhm
<CrazyLemon> napsy a si se kj lotu seminarske?
<CrazyLemon> js mam problem z routanjem interfacea
<napsy> mmm nisem se nic
<napsy> trenutno se ucim za kolokvij
<CrazyLemon> kpov?
<napsy> ja
<CrazyLemon> bah..a ma kdo kak predlog kaj naj poslušam? :)
<napsy> :)
<napsy> um n'toko
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frgIofVHJ08     raj to :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Mo-Do - Eins, Zwei, Polizei
<CrazyLemon> kaj je že salt ? sam hash ?
<CrazyLemon> al je Å¡e kaj?
<napsy> salt je se nek dodatek
<napsy> ko se pripne zraven gesla
<CrazyLemon> torej hash(geslo+salt) ?
<napsy> aha
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je znotraj salta?
<CrazyLemon> random cifre?
<napsy> aha, al pa nevem timestamp
<CrazyLemon> #define SALT1 "kloffnigabgnnoidhmnek"
<CrazyLemon> /* The 1. Salt -> string containing anything, 21 chars */
<CrazyLemon> etc :D
<napsy> aha
<CrazyLemon> ej napsy
<CrazyLemon> a tudi LDAP pišemo al ne?
<napsy> mhm, na zalost :/
<CrazyLemon> a res?
<napsy> spada pod snov ki se pise
<CrazyLemon> pa jebemti..naš profesor je reku "sam na hitro bomo šli čez to"
<napsy> ne vem no pomoje se pise
<napsy> nism pa zdj ziher
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> kaj sploh moraš vedet pri LDAPu razn tega da LDAPv2 sux in LDAPv3 rox ?
<napsy> mm ne vem to je to
<napsy> pa za ka se uporabla
<CrazyLemon> to pa pojma nimam..
<CrazyLemon> za logine?
<CrazyLemon> vem sam da so neki imeniki not
<CrazyLemon> pa predmeti
<CrazyLemon> pa sheme
<napsy> mm ja tut lahka, za hranjenje podatkov
<napsy> lahk je to telefonski imenik, login podatke
<napsy> podatki*
<CrazyLemon> torej v bistvu baza podatkov o uporabnikih in nč drugega?
<napsy> ni nujno o uporabnikih
<napsy> nevem lahka so podatki o ustanovah
<CrazyLemon> ah zdj razumem
<CrazyLemon> sam sm mogu prečekirat kaki so podatki :)
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..niso fajli kot fajli (video/audio/whatever) gor ampak informacije
<napsy> aha
<napsy> pa hierarhicno so zapisane te informacije
<CrazyLemon> vidim ja
<CrazyLemon> matr kok je enih kratic
<CrazyLemon> sam pri IPSec jih je ogromno
<CrazyLemon> PKI,PSK,SAD, SPD, etc.
<napsy> aha to je krneki
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> dost za danes..grem spat :)
<CrazyLemon> n8
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Namestitev ubuntu-ja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4699/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kv2dr: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<miha> !google d'oh
<Seniorita> D&#39;oh! - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D&#39;oh!
<Smradeon> hello
<Smradeon> pozdravljeni
<Smradeon> a je kdo tam...potrebujemo pomoč
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-12220886
<Seniorita> BBC News - Colombia police catch drug-smuggling pigeon
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] stekar89: Multifunkcijska naprava Brother MFC-490CW  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4701/new/posts/
<upd> kwa kwa
<upd> utf8 ane
<miha> :)
<upd> stari ne vem kako nj vrata odpiram u igerc
<miha> kaka vrata
<upd> ma to k sm naredi u max 3ds
<miha> ja no načeloma neki rotiraš ane, če se odpira? :)
<upd> res je kaj pa okno
<upd> k se zaslajda v desno
<miha> to pa translacija?
<miha> rotacija in translacija je vecino kr se dogaja pr takih zadevah
<miha> deformacije že redkeje, oz pr bolj naprednih igrah :D
<upd> hm ja točno lohk bi translacijo naredu
<upd> ja deformacija pride Å¡e na vrsto
<Grega> ojoj, dans bo stala :)
<Grega> pravkar sem eni zelo konfliktni osebi zaprl spletno trgovino :)
<miha> zakaj
<Grega> ker zamuja
<miha> kolk zamuja
<miha> prehitr ne smes
<miha> :D
<Grega> 6 dni, ene 6 opozoril
<Grega> ene 3 obljube..
<miha> 6 dni, to ni nic. slovenski standard je 120 dni :)
<Grega> ja, ampak pri mesecnem najemu ne gre nekak 120 dni skoz..
<Grega> ta bi sicer izkoristil to, sem preprican
<miha> hehe
<Grega> kolk so pa zakonite/standardne mesecne obresti za neplacan racun?
<Grega> oka, klic
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> pizda ta java
<uni4dfx> zakaj se ne da v linkedlist dat tabele
<Ubuntu_> halo
<Ubuntu_> ei folk
<andrejz> @Grega: Višina predpisane obrestne mere zamudnih obresti, upoštevaje podatek ECB na dan 31. 12. 2009, znaša 9 odstotkov.
<Ubuntu_> mam problem
<andrejz> živjo
<andrejz> samo enga?, ti's car ;)
<Ubuntu_> noče mi zvok delat
<Ubuntu_> na  asus k52j
<Ubuntu_> ubistvu noče  izhodov prepoznat
<Ubuntu_> ...
<andrejz> 10.10?
<andrejz> Kaj ti pokaže pod strojno opremo v Možnostih zvoka?
<Ubuntu_> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4673/
<Seniorita> [rešeno] Izhod za slušalke ne dela- Asus K52J (Stran 1) - Problemi s strojno opremo - Ubuntu.si forum
<Ubuntu_> ne odpre
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Dropbox končno stabilen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4635/new/posts/
<Ubuntu_> sem že pisal v tisto temo
<Grega> 9% je zakon
<Ubuntu_> se strinjam :D
<Ubuntu_> torej kako lahko rešim tisti problem?
<Grega> 100, 109, 118, 127.. to je ena trgovina ne mesec, pa ne rabim nic naredit \o/
<Grega> mislim, da bom se samo obrestil pisal
<upd> Grega pravila spišeš, daš obrstni 10 dni 11 dan zapreš. pa ko jih jebe :)
<Ubuntu_> alooo  men  zvok  ne  pali
<Ubuntu_> a zna kdo pomagat?
<Ubuntu_> plis
<Grega> saj dela, samo ti si oglusel, no
<Ubuntu_> o.O
<Grega> ups
<upd> lol.
<Grega> upam, da to nisem jaz kriv
<Grega> aha!
<Invaid> živjo
<upd> a nikjer zvok ne dela
<upd> čist 0 od 0 ?
<Invaid> ne
<Invaid> neki se sliš včasih ven, samo zvoka v slušalkah ni
<upd> ok predpostavljam da je unmuted
<Invaid> smo probal z ukazi v prlepleni temi
<Invaid> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4673/ tuki
<Seniorita> [rešeno] Izhod za slušalke ne dela- Asus K52J (Stran 1) - Problemi s strojno opremo - Ubuntu.si forum
<Invaid>  ne dela alo no
<Invaid> sm prbu  pa ne dela.....
<Invaid> a loh en kreten pomaga invalidi eni
<upd> kaj ti cat /proc/asound/cards izpiše ?
<miha> Invaid: zvok in ubuntu je ena bolj čudnih stvari...
<miha> iskreno :)
<Invaid> :O
<Invaid> no shit
<Invaid> sori
<Invaid> no
<Invaid> nism  rpo
<Invaid> pro
<Invaid> hda intel
<miha> "uradna" dokumentacija kaj lahk gledas je tle https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<Seniorita> Sound - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Invaid> mrš
<miha> heh
<Invaid> ei napiše mi INTEL HDA
<Invaid> da je zvočna zei pa rabm upomoč
<Invaid> sam fora je  da tud u sistemu ne morm zvokov upraulat
<upd> pol pa upiš alsamixer
<Invaid> to dela ja
<Invaid> zej gremo probba tt z slušalkam :O:O:O:O
<upd> no pa F5 ti pokaže vse stolpce, pa more bit Master, pa PCM stolpca unmuted pa do sredin usaj
<Invaid> zdej se sliš na kompu in slušalkah
<upd> torej dela
<Invaid> nevem
<Invaid> ker hočem met enkrat sam zvok u žic
<Invaid> *na sušavkah
<yang> "alsactl reset" si probal ?
<Invaid> ei zei dela neki malga
<yang> reset al restart
<Invaid> sam  zvokov ne morm urejat u sistemu pa tm k greš u zvok...... možnosti zvok....
<Invaid> napiše da čaka na odziv zvočneka sistema
<Invaid> pizda no
<Invaid> kr RAZFUKAN je use omfg
<Invaid> pls help k rabm slušalkje pa zvoke, k mam poi LAN-party
<Invaid> pa sm DJ
<Invaid> invalid
<Invaid> can enyone help motherfuckers
 * miha nima pojma. pr men se izklopi zvocnik, ce je stik pr slusalkah...
<yang> ali imas CD povezan s kablom na maticno ?
<yang> CDROM
<Invaid> če mam leptop jebote
<Invaid> sori en je pisu(krete nu jedan)
<yang> pejt na alsa wiki
<Invaid> ei lei tko je u sistemu7možnosti7zvoki ne morm nč upraullat...
<yang> al pa #alsa @freenode
<Invaid> wiki krema?
<Invaid> o.O
<yang> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<Seniorita> Main Page - AlsaProject
<yang> v zelenem imas "New Alsa Users"
<Invaid> sam modra barva je
<Invaid> čaki mkoko morm zei
<Invaid> pls povej
<Invaid> mam Å¡e 5 min po mi pa bpomba eksplouda
<yang> v 5 min. ne bos nic resil
<Invaid> po bom ta timer poheku na 10
<Invaid> sam povej
<Invaid> tle u windows grafiki
<Invaid> k kliknem radeon geforce drivers
<Invaid> sm odpru terminal  pa je cdrom crknu
<upd> ahahah
<CrazyLemon> matr tudi vi ne prepoznate trolla :D
<upd> seveda ga, če bi imel @ bi letel že po prvi besedi "kreteni"...
<hrga> kaksna pa je definicija trolla?
<hrga> ze nasel
<Grega> nisem bral.. a sem mel prav? je bil gluh?
<uni4dfx> o a smo dobil najmlajšega gosta :)
<uni4dfx> pa sm mislu da sm jst sitn :D
<upd> :))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<upd> !translate en sl skeleton
<Seniorita> skeleton
<hrga> ogrodje?
<upd> hm ja
<upd> !translate en sl armatures
<Seniorita> armatur
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ledstorm +++: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<napsy> http://gnome3.org/index.html
<Seniorita> GNOME 3 - Made of Easy
<Screamboy> alloo mene zanima če vam preko usb porta virtual box zazna?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] SheLLeX: Namestitev ubuntu-ja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4699/new/posts/
<Jerman> Živjo
<Jerman> mam en mejčkn problem če bi znou kdo pomagat...
<Jerman> pri asusu k52j mi ne delajo izhodi za slušalke
<Jerman> sm že po forumu iskou pa sm sprobu use pa še zmeri ne dela...
<Jerman> a zna kšn to odpraut?
<Jerman> zna kdo pomagat k mi izhod za slušalke ne dela? (ASUS k52j
<Jerman> alo folk a je kdo tm?
<yang> Jerman: jst sem ti ze predlagal resitev, vendar verjetno nisi pogledal na tisti link
<Jerman> ja sei sm reku da sm tist naredu use pa ni delal
<Jerman> res
<Jerman> !
<Jerman> edn mi je dau eno komando zutri pa sm jo pozabu
<Jerman> neki se na proc al podoblnga  začne
<Jerman> ...
<Jerman> pa je že delal sma sm mogu use nanou naložit..
<Jerman> zei pa ne dela spet omfg :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Namestitev ubuntu-ja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4699/new/posts/
<Jerman> a mi kdo zna pomagat k mam problem z izhodom za zvočnike pri asusu k53j, slušalk mi ne zazna
<Jerman> ....
<jodlajodla> spet? -.-"
<Jerman> cD
<Jerman> xD
<Jerman> kvajzej
<Jerman> a bo :D
<jodlajodla> čak
<jodlajodla> bo
<jodlajodla> sam da najdem tist
<Jerman> tist sm že napisu a veš z hp shitom pa nedela...
<Jerman> :D
<Jerman> kua si najdu xD
<jodlajodla> tist k si zutri notr napisu
<Jerman> ja to sm že pa za k serijo sm upisu
<Jerman> sam Å¡e zmer ne dela ....
<Jerman> lol nwm kua smo mi prej naredl..
<jodlajodla> alt + F2, alsamixer, zaženi v terminalu
<Jerman> sm že :D
<jodlajodla> in..
<Jerman> in kua zei sm že tud tuki probu use xD
<Jerman> že prej
<jodlajodla> o.O
<Jerman> res :)
<jodlajodla> čak grem iskt naprej
<Jerman> ok
<Jerman> wtf kr 1,2 giga rama kur loool :D
<Jerman> sm na en stran najdu tole nej bi blo za moj leptop, tm na ubuntovi stran piše
<Jerman> options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo
<jodlajodla> probi
<Jerman> bom čak
<Jerman> sam mor najprej u beležnco
<jodlajodla> gedit :D
<Jerman> sm unesu, čak da resetam..
<jodlajodla> ok
<Jerman> evo me
<yang> alsactl reset si probu
<yang> kaj ti javi
<Jerman> nism
<Jerman> sam spet ne dela XD
<Jerman> lol sploh nwm kua nej Å¡e nrdim
<Jerman> prej je kr začel delat :D
<yang> pastaj dmesg
<yang> na pastebin.com
<yang> predlagal sem ti tudi pravi kanal za to, ce rabis zadevo hitro resiti, vprasaj tam strokovnjake
<Jerman> aha ja bom probu pa da vidmo kua bojo rekl :D
<Jerman> tnx
<yang>  #alsa
<jodlajodla> probi Å¡e to
<jodlajodla> options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-dig position_fix=0
<jodlajodla> options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-dig
<jodlajodla> oboje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Gonilniki za ATI-jeve grafične kartice so sedaj bistveno hitrejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4702/new/posts/
<Jerman> mam probleme z izhodi in izhodi za slušalke na ASUS k52j leptopu
<Jerman> k prklopm je use tih u slušalkah, oz jih ne zazna
<Jerman> a zna kdo pomagat :D?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Gonilniki za ATI-jeve grafične kartice so sedaj bistveno hitrejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4702/new/posts/
<Jerman> mam probleme z izhodi in izhodi za slušalke na ASUS k52j leptopu
<Jerman> k prklopm je use tih u slušalkah, oz jih ne zazna
<MATJA_KAE_92>  Pozdravljeni!
<MATJA_KAE_92>  nekdo mi je včeraj povedal za applet za zaganjalnike na pultu
<MATJA_KAE_92>  po nesreči sem zbrisal zgodovino
<MATJA_KAE_92> kdo ve, za kateri applet je Å¡lo?
<uni4dfx> MATJA_KAE_92 jaz
<uni4dfx> :)
<uni4dfx> quick-lounge-applet ;)
<Jerman> ei a mi kdo loh pomaga ishodi za slušalke pri asus k52j leptopu
<Jerman> ne zazna slušalk al pa nwm kua je narobe v glavnem tudi ko so priklopljene ne delajo..
<Jerman> a zna kdo pomagat
<Jerman> prebrau sm use forume glede tega..
<uni4dfx> ne ker smo idioti
<uni4dfx> al kaj že
<uni4dfx> kreteni*
<Jerman> ?
<Jerman> wtf?
<Jerman> kdo je kreten oz idiot?
<MATJA_KAE_92> hvala
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ledstorm +++: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Jerman> Živjo
<Jerman> imam problem z izhodi za zvočnike oz. slušalke na leptopu ASUS k52j
<Jerman> bi mi znal kdo pomagat??
<CrazyLemon> <yang> predlagal sem ti tudi pravi kanal za to, ce rabis zadevo hitro resiti, vprasaj tam strokovnjake
<CrazyLemon> <Jerman> aha ja bom probu pa da vidmo kua bojo rekl :D
<CrazyLemon> <Jerman> tnx
<CrazyLemon> <yang>  #alsa
<CrazyLemon> in kaj so rekl??
<Alyosha> so rekli da mora kupit nove slušalke
<Alyosha> ker te so pokvarjene:D
<CrazyLemon> tip je res nemogoč
<Alyosha> hahaha sem vidu prej na hitro ja:D
<CrazyLemon> holy crap..mnozijo se
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dezman> živjo mi lahko kdo pove zakaj  mi pri kopiranju freezne inštalacija
<CrazyLemon> dezman kakem kopiranju?
<dezman> linnstal linuxov
<CrazyLemon> a misliš sredi namestitve zmrzne ?
<dezman> ja nekako prod koncu
<CrazyLemon> a si počakal par minut?
<dezman> sem 1 uro
<Jerman> dežman ei
<CrazyLemon> hm..ok.. mogoče je grafična problem...in ne gre čez ta korak
<CrazyLemon> lahk probaš ali starejšo različico ubuntuja (npr. 10.04)
<CrazyLemon> al pa probaj alternative CD
<CrazyLemon> !google ubuntu alternative CD
<Seniorita> Download | Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Jerman> eiga dežman
<dezman> bom probal samo se tam ustavi ko izbiraš uporabnike
<Jerman> alo dežman :D
<jodlajodla> a ti live cd normaln dela?
<dezman> ja kaj je
<Jerman> ei tega a že spet inštalaš linuxe :D
<dezman> ne mam na usb
<Jerman> pro pač
<jodlajodla> isto ;)
<Jerman> sošolc XD
<jodlajodla> :O
<CrazyLemon> dezman ne izbiraš uporabnika ampak vpišeš uporabniško ime ter ime računalnika :)
<Jerman> dei eiga dežman ti jutr prnesem na usbju
<Jerman> po pa še gesu pa daš naprej
<CrazyLemon> hm..mogoče je pa .ISO slika v okvari
<Jerman> po more pa bit
<CrazyLemon> zalaufaj md5sum pa preveri hash
<Jerman> ne
<CrazyLemon> (sj ste računalničarji..boste že vedl kaj je hash)
<Jerman> ni iso slika v okvari
<Jerman> k sm jest dons tud nanou nalagu pa je delal :D
<Jerman> no skup sva nalagala
<dezman> ne ni to vse izberem potem pa tipka za naprej ne prime
<CrazyLemon> a si uporabu njegov usb ključek?
<Jerman> ja
<jodlajodla> @dezman: nared sliko tko kt ti tm piše na ubuntu DL strani
<dezman> pa na zečetku mi javi GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<CrazyLemon> no pol ni iso kriv...
<Jerman> lool
<CrazyLemon> dezman a maš prazn CD?
<dezman> ja d
<CrazyLemon> no zapeč sliko na prazn cd pa probaj spet.. če spet ne bo delal
<CrazyLemon> ti častim prazn cd
<dezman> sem ze dva pokuru
<Jerman> ei kua je fora da je pr mojmu frendu k je odpru terminal da bi neki installu kr cd rom crknu.... a je to tovarniška napaka a je možno zrad česa druzga??
<CrazyLemon> dezman pa vedno se ustav pri enakem koraku?
<dezman> ja zmeraj
<Jerman> dei dežman pridme jest do tebe jutr pa ti urihtam ok??
<dezman> bomo vidl
<Jerman> ??
<jodlajodla> @CrazyLemon: a je možn dve internetne povezave na enkrat uporablat?
<Jerman> a pridem?
<Jerman> ja je
<Jerman> ne ni
<Jerman> ja je
<Jerman> ne eni
<Jerman> ni
<CrazyLemon> hm.. predvidevam da je grafična kriva.. dej če ti se da pokur še en cd..ampak tokrat dj gor 'alternative CD' kle maš http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate
<Seniorita> Alternative downloads | Ubuntu
<Jerman> ne ni grafa k je  NVIDIA GEFORCE in to ne crkne !!!!
<Jerman> crkne edin ati radeon
<Jerman> !
<jodlajodla> @CrazyLemon: a je možn dve internetne povezave na enkrat uporablat?
<Jerman> sam tko za bdw ;D
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla hm.. kako misliš to? wireless pa ethernet?
<CrazyLemon> al dve mrežni ?
<jodlajodla> ja
<jodlajodla> wireless pa ethernet
<Jerman> wireles pa net?
<CrazyLemon> em..men se zdi da ne
<Jerman> o je res :D
<jodlajodla> wireless = data; ethernet = video
<Jerman> to pa uhka
<Jerman> :D
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla aja..to misliš za tv?
<CrazyLemon> to bi lahk ja
<Jerman> ja
<Jerman> ja navadn sm ti reku
<jodlajodla> mhm
<CrazyLemon> sam moraš taprave IPje poštimat
<dezman> lol
<CrazyLemon> pa taprav gateway
<jodlajodla> sam mi potem zazna ethernet kot povezavo na net
<jodlajodla> in se ga da uporablat samo za tv
<CrazyLemon> a ni en vodič na forumu za siol tv al neki?
<CrazyLemon> vem da je neki en razlagal kako naštimat IPje
<jodlajodla> grem gledat
<CrazyLemon> !forum siol tv
<Seniorita> SiOL TV na Ubuntu (Stran 2) - Triki, nasveti, članki ter vodiči ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2970/page/2/
<jodlajodla> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/27147/#p27147  ?
<Seniorita> SiOL TV na Ubuntu (Stran 2) - Triki, nasveti, članki ter vodiči - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla recimo ja
<jodlajodla> a vela to potem za vlc?
<jodlajodla> ker je samo tano opisan, da dela
<CrazyLemon> kle je korak opisal za tano player (kot vidiš PPA)
<CrazyLemon> ampak če ti uspe da ti laufa siol tv na tano playerju..pol je vlc tvoja najmanjša težava :))
<jodlajodla> problem je v tem, da samo v vlc-ju nimam screen tearing-a, tud po izklopu compiza
<jodlajodla> samo predvidevam, da je osveževanje napačno
<CrazyLemon> ma pusti ti zdj screen tearing.. to boš reševal če ti uspe zrihtat siol tv
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> dezman ker ubuntu si ti probu inštalirat? 10.10?
<CrazyLemon> ker tukaj je bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/532984    kateri se že neki časa vleče
<Seniorita> Bug #532984 in plymouth (Ubuntu): “GLIb-WARNING **: getpwid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)”
<jodlajodla> a se da mogoče samo prioriteto omrežij spremenit, da bo wireless glavni, ethernet pa samo za iptv - samo če bo to vlc dojel?
<CrazyLemon> Tadej kje si pa ti doma ?? :)
<jodlajodla> a je to normalno, če OpenShot skor ves cajt uporabla 100% CPE?
<CrazyLemon> nikoli ni normalno če ti ena aplikacija ves čas laufa na 100% CPE
<CrazyLemon> delno že..recimo kak rendering
<jodlajodla> ok
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ti si UNIjevc..a ti veš mogoče <jodlajodla> a se da mogoče samo prioriteto omrežij spremenit, da bo wireless glavni, ethernet pa samo za iptv - samo če bo to vlc dojel?
<uni4dfx> nism več unijevc
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> am čak
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx
<uni4dfx> kako mislš glavni
<CrazyLemon> seveda si! :D
<uni4dfx> ffffffuuuu :D
<CrazyLemon> verjetno misli da gre vs internet čez wireless
<CrazyLemon> mogoče če bi se poigral z routing tabelo?
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> Tadej kje si ti doma da tok sneži ?
<CrazyLemon> (vidu fb status)
<Tadej> kočevje :)
<CrazyLemon> na kaki višini pa si? 1500? :)
<Tadej> kr fino mede :)
<Tadej> hehe
<Tadej> 479 m
<CrazyLemon> in da tok sneži? u jebemti..pol bo kmalu to tudi pri nas :)
<Jermencek> živjo
<Jermencek> povprašal bi če kdo ve ke bi dobil multitouch riverje
<Jermencek> driverje*
<Jermencek> za touchpad na laptopu...
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer se vse dobi..na googleu :)
<CrazyLemon> !google ubuntu multitouch touchpad
<Seniorita> ubuntu snippets: Multi touch for any,all synaptics touchpad http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2009/03/multi-touch-for-anyall-synaptics.html
<jodlajodla> ...da bo wireless glavni - glavna povezava (za dostop do spleta), ethernet pa samo za iptv (za ogled tv programov)...
<jodlajodla> samo če povežem z ethernet-om mi takoj da privzeto eth0, rabu bi pa WLAN
<uni4dfx> v LJ tud sneži
<uni4dfx>    
<CrazyLemon> lol
<jodlajodla> ali obstaja kakšen ukaz za izklop touchpada?
<jemrna> Žiujo
<jemrna> ei sam eno pomoč rabm
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/ciGbqi7E
<CrazyLemon> !!
<Seniorita> POZOR!!  Prevare pred Merkatorjem ,Tu&scaron;em in ostal
<jemrna> ei a je kdo kel?
<jemrna> kel'
<jemrna> rabm neki
<Guest47578> holalal
<Guest47578> CrazyLemon dj mi afno
<CrazyLemon> upd kok plačaš
<Guest47578> jedan kebapci :D
<Guest47578> 3.50€ na miklošièevi :D
<CrazyLemon> good enough for me!!
<Guest47578> mwa :**
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Guest47578> haha
 * Guest47578 is now proud 
<CrazyLemon> lejga k ga je server opal.......preklet heker!!11
<upd> yes yes to morš znat morš bit zlo dobr
<CrazyLemon> ko bom velik bom heker kot upd!
<upd> torej nikoli ne boš velik ;)
<CrazyLemon> velik sem že..samo heker še nisem :(
<upd> jah to se morš pa najprej celo ascii tabelo v binarno naučit napisat
<upd> pol pa lohk hekaš tkole serverje :P
<upd> važnn da sm nad senioritooo haha
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a si gledu top gear ko so Å¡li v vietnam :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx uh..to je že staro :)
<uni4dfx> ja je
<uni4dfx> :P
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kdaj se začne nova sezona???? js sm mislu da se bo zdj januarja začela
<uni4dfx> sam zdej k ni nč morm za nazaj gledat :D
<CrazyLemon> sam očitno se jim ne ljubi kj preveč gledat
<CrazyLemon> gledat...delat
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx men je bla tista kul k sta bla na japonskem..k je jeremy vozu nissan 370z (?)
<CrazyLemon> ne ni bil 370z..GT-R je bil
<uni4dfx> u to Å¡e nism vidu
<uni4dfx> kera sezona?
<uni4dfx> prbližn
<CrazyLemon> !google jeremy clarkson japan race nissan gt-r
<Seniorita> Nissan Skyline GT-R - Wikipedia,  the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_Skyline_GT-R
<CrazyLemon> lol
<uni4dfx> almost
<CrazyLemon> obup tale google :D
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> !google jeremy clarkson  nissan gt-r
<Seniorita> Jeremy Clarkson Nissan GT-R review | Driving - Times Online http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/driving/jeremy_clarkson/article4076537.ece
<CrazyLemon> ma blah
<CrazyLemon> bom sam najdu
<uni4dfx> aha sm js najdu
<CrazyLemon> sta prebrala http://pastebin.com/ciGbqi7E ? :D
<Seniorita> POZOR!!  Prevare pred Merkatorjem ,Tu&scaron;em in ostal
<uni4dfx> komu se je to zgodil :D
<upd> lool
<CrazyLemon> očitno enemu srečnežu :)))
<uni4dfx> hehe lol
<uni4dfx> js bi jih nagnal k ne verjamem da se ti to lahko zgodi v RL (pessimist bastard) :D
<CrazyLemon> jah js upam da se to lahk zgodi..tko da jutr ob 9ih začnem cruseat okrog nakupovalnih središč
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<uni4dfx> haha
<upd> hah o se zgodi samo ne v slo
<uni4dfx> kul ideja v bistvu
<upd> CrazyLemon pa maš usaj 10 denarnic
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> super izgovor za ženo :D
<uni4dfx> ej zakon ideja CrazyLemon
<uni4dfx> mej eno fake prazno denarnco
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> upd še več..sam k so notri večinoma 1,2,5centov
<CrazyLemon> :P
<uni4dfx> pa notr papir
<CrazyLemon> ampak so pa polne ter težke!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<uni4dfx> na katerem piše
<uni4dfx> "hvala za usluge" :D
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma js bi raje dal neki v smislu "se priporočam - povejte prijateljcam zame"
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<uni4dfx> ja še bolš :D
<uni4dfx> pa coolface zravn obvezno :D
<CrazyLemon> matr.. dejmo zamenjat temo k mi po glav hodjo 18letnice :DD
<uni4dfx> too old?
<CrazyLemon> ma če bereš o buffer overflowu pa kr naenkrat začneš o threesomeu razmišljat nastane buffer threesome overflow
<CrazyLemon> in če to napišem na izpitu..profesor ne bo ravno vesel :D
<uni4dfx> kaj pa veš, mogoče je pa tud njemu dolgčas :P
<marko-_--> just a small town girl...
<marko-_--> living in a lonely world...
<marko-_--> she took the midnight train going anywhere....
<uni4dfx> Journey :P
<uni4dfx> Å¡e en 3-chord song :D
<uni4dfx> če tega še kdo ni vidu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pidokakU4I
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Axis of Awesome - 4 Four Chord Song (with song titles)
<marko-_-> carsko
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Quikee: Gonilniki za ATI-jeve grafične kartice so sedaj bistveno hitrejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4702/new/posts/
<upd> :)
<marko-_-> uni4dfx, a poznaš flight of the conchoirds
<marko-_-> conchords*
<uni4dfx> ja
<marko-_-> ok pretvarjajmo se koda ne poznaš
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbbxA8a_M_s
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Flight of the Conchords - Hiphopopotamus vs. Rhymenoceros
<CrazyLemon> cool song :D
<marko-_-> najbolj carska stvar kaj sem kdaj slišal
<uni4dfx> zdej morm pa v minecraft probat it te chorde narest
<marko-_-> yeah they call me the hip hoppopotamus my lyrics are bottomless
<marko-_-> nadcarsko
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<marko-_-> sometimes when i freestyle i lose confidence
<marko-_-> kwa je že ona stran
<marko-_-> ko ritem
<marko-_-> napišeš
<marko-_-> pa ti komad fukne ven
<marko-_-> nevermind
<uni4dfx> dans me je m00t osebno benu iz 4chana
 * uni4dfx is proud
<marko-_-> 4chan je zvarek m00t pa je največji homoseksualec na planetu
<uni4dfx> napisu sm da je žid :D
<uni4dfx> pa me je benu
<marko-_-> kok sem poln energije
<marko-_-> pa pipa me malo
<uni4dfx> kaj si pa kadil
<marko-_-> nič
<marko-_-> mogu bi neki kadit da bi lahko v miru zaspalk
<marko-_-> zdej grem poslušat dragonball z theme song
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUnfjxrPGTI
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Dragonball Z Opening German
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_WGk-zL64w
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Digimon Opening 1 (german)
<upd> uu gokuu
<upd> v četrtek, 20. 1. 2011 odpade zaradi bolezni predavateljice.
<upd> yeee super ne bo mi se treba jebat po tem snegu
<upd> se mi *
<Grega> ojoj mao sem..
<Grega> shit :)
<upd> a spet haha
<Grega> lacn!
<upd> lol.
<Grega> samo z eno oko morem brat :>
<Grega> hm
<Grega> ta ustan
<Grega> mustan
<Grega> pm
<Grega> mustang sploh ni slab
<Grega> grem raje :)
<uni4dfx> kako bi naredu iterator za seznam seznamov
<uni4dfx> da jih iterira kot en seznam
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-20
<CrazyLemon> napsy obvladaš kpov? :)
<napsy> mmm se mal :-)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> aja napsy..si mogoče že bil na referatu?
<napsy> uu pozabu
<napsy> v petek bom lahka sel ker mam kolokvij ob sedmih zjutri
<CrazyLemon> cool..pol mi lahk že isti dan poveš kaj si mel na izpitu :P
<napsy> moze :)
<CrazyLemon> hm..vidim da lahk tudi uporabniki pišejo novice na rtvslo.si ..pol lahk za naslednji event tudi tam objavimo novico :)
<napsy> aja kul
<napsy> ja ce gre ... zaka pa ne :)
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<CrazyLemon> opala
<CrazyLemon> android se počasi prevaja v slovenščino
<CrazyLemon> zdj je že na marketu "browse Časopisi in revije"
<CrazyLemon> kdo za vraga to prevaja..to mene zanima :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [vodič] Oddaljena povezava na naš android telefon  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4703/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> nč pejmo spat!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Gonilniki za ATI-jeve grafične kartice so sedaj bistveno hitrejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4702/new/posts/
<upd> vox.io dobr dela :)
<upd> ljol to je indian ocean, kao input/output (:
<neett> je kdo ze probaval ubuntu 11.04 ?
<andrejz> jaz na hitro
<andrejz> te kaj zanima?
<neett> ja v virtualboxu mi mi se pri nastavitvah tipkovnice vse vstavi :)
<neett> nisem se probal pognat direkt
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1045-2: util-linux update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1045-2
<ISKRA> oo
<ISKRA> ei en problem ma
<ISKRA> m
<ISKRA> koko bi naložu driverje za multitouch pad na leptopu?? ??????????
<ISKRA> enebody now's
<ISKRA> alo
<ISKRA> ei a pozna ke kdo da bi dobu driverje za multitouch pad za leptopa???
<ISKRA> ei a pozna ke kdo da bi dobu driverje za multitouch pad za leptopa???
<ISKRA> ei a pozna ke kdo da bi dobu driverje za multitouch pad za leptopa???
<ISKRA> ei a pozna ke kdo da bi dobu driverje za multitouch pad za leptopa???
<ISKRA> ei a pozna ke kdo da bi dobu driverje za multitouch pad za leptopa???
<ISKRA> ei a pozna ke kdo da bi dobu driverje za multitouch pad za leptopa???
<ISKRA> ei a pozna ke kdo da bi dobu driverje za multitouch pad za leptopa???
<ISKRA> ei a pozna ke kdo da bi dobu driverje za multitouch pad za leptopa???
<ISKRA> ei a pozna ke kdo da bi dobu driverje za multitouch pad za leptopa???
<ISKRA> ei a pozna ke kdo da bi dobu driverje za multitouch pad za leptopa???
<ISKRA> ei a pozna ke kdo da bi dobu driverje za multitouch pad za leptopa???
<ISKRA> ei a pozna ke kdo da bi dobu driverje za multitouch pad za leptopa???
<ISKRA> ei a pozna ke kdo da bi dobu driverje za multitouch pad za leptopa???
<ISKRA> ei a pozna ke kdo da bi dobu driverje za multitouch pad za leptopa???
<ISKRA> ei a pozna ke kdo da bi dobu driverje za multitouch pad za leptopa???
<ISKRA> resno rabm!!!
<Grega> ja, jaz!
<Grega> pozna kdo kaksnega dobrega designera.. eno sliko bi rabil, da bi narise
<Grega> bolj ali manj preprosto, samo da zgleda lepo.. kot nek "diagram poteka"
<Grega> nekaj v tem stilu: https://www.cloudflare.com/media/images/overview/illustration.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Gonilniki za ATI-jeve grafične kartice so sedaj bistveno hitrejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4702/new/posts/
<Grega> hahaha, jaz se jocem :)) http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/f5dhv/12_hour_erection_needles_involved/
<Seniorita> 12 hour erection, needles involved. : WTF
<CrazyLemon> woho! naredu EMP!
<CrazyLemon> 87% baby!
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/the-eu-wont-stand-in-the-way-of-microsoft-friends-acquiring-novells-patents/8109
<Seniorita> The EU won't stand in the way of Microsoft &#038; Friends acquiring Novell's patents | ZDNet
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/saas/is-it-too-late-for-europe-to-fight-back/1241
<Seniorita> Is it too late for Europe to fight back? | ZDNet
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/foto-prvi-nezemljan-iz-balkana.html         očitno na danskem še ne poznajo čefurjev
<Seniorita> FOTO: Prvi Nezemljan z Balkana? - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Alyosha> ma tej 24ur so hudi res:D
<a35441> lobanja od ekrema jevrica
<a35441> :D
<hrga> lol
<Alyosha> hahahha
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :))
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5_51vwjvgE      ufff..tole je pa prekleto grd padec :S
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Horror-Sturz Hans Grugger - Kitzbüheler Streif 2011
<Alyosha> pff
<Alyosha> dobro je tresnu
<Alyosha> se spowneš ko je herman al kaj je ze biw isto na nekem smuku poletel
<Alyosha> ma pošteno poletel
<Alyosha> skoraj iz piste vn skozi une zascitne ograje
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> res je dobro tresnu..čeprav ni zgledalo neki hudo ko je bil v zraku
<Alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMchlokCWIk
<Alyosha> :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Hermann Maier Nagano 1998 Olympics downhill fall
<Alyosha> ja uni je na pristanku zabil ful neki čudno
<CrazyLemon> ta od hermanna zgleda dosti dosti hujsi :)
<CrazyLemon> ta je prav neke akrobatske mel
<CrazyLemon> uni pa je samo tresnu :D
<Alyosha> hahah ta je poletel praw uno:D
<Alyosha> je mislu da je superman:D
<Alyosha> samo kako je sow skozi use une ograje :D
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-12238387
<Seniorita> BBC News - US woman solves own baby kidnap
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/glasba/britney-spears-znova-zari.html       yeeeeeeesssssss!! britney is back!!!!11
<Seniorita> Britney Spears znova žari - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Alyosha> ma kaaašne...beka je samo ugotovila da je bla ugrabljena:DD
<Alyosha> britney pa je itak zakon! CrazyLemon ne se hecat!:DD
<CrazyLemon> valda..ups she did it again!!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Alyosha> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/avdio-britneyjina-nova-pesem-je-tu.html
<Seniorita> AVDIO: Britneyjina nova pesem je tu - 24ur.com
<Alyosha> eko tu je Å¡e pesem ne
<Alyosha> kako nisidal linka takoj
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> zato ker nism hotu pretiravat :D
<Alyosha> omg
<Alyosha> in to kao
<Alyosha> en od 18 komadov najbolj usesnih od leta 1958
<Alyosha> ?!?
<Alyosha> grave
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<Alyosha> o maaater
<Alyosha> ma komad je praw uno bolijo ušesa
<Alyosha> beat katastrofa da o besedilu in glasu ne govorimo
<Alyosha> ...
<CrazyLemon> ma kaj ti veš kaj je dobro mona!
<Alyosha> hahahhaha:D
<CrazyLemon> če je to najbolj ušesen komad!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Alyosha> samo sj to pove več o ljudeh ko o njej
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> pupils r stupidd!
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> very much:D
<Alyosha> samo una je huda res
<Alyosha> beka je sama sebe rešla
<Alyosha> ugotovila da so jo ugrabli ko je bla dojencek
<Alyosha> mona:D
<CrazyLemon> us army človek! :D
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> aja ne..samo us woman..ah razočaranje
<Alyosha> smao nwem kje sem jaz prej prebraw u novici
<Alyosha> da je beka bla slovenka
<Alyosha> :DDD
<Alyosha> lol
<Alyosha> sem preveč hlapov od barve udihaval danes kotzgleda:D
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> koga si tokrat farbal :)))
<Alyosha> hehe
<Alyosha> ročaje:D
<Alyosha> tiskal bolj:D
<CrazyLemon> ročaje tiskal?
<Alyosha> eee ja niso lahke.D
<Alyosha> ročaje za neke izdelke pač
<Alyosha> smo tiskali gor napis
<CrazyLemon> kaj to maš nek nov biznis ?
<Alyosha> hehe to smao sodelujem
<Alyosha> pri biznisu
<Alyosha> sembolj delavec
<Alyosha> :/
<Alyosha> .D
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> upam da ti ni andro šef..ker ne bo nič od tega biznisa :))))
<Alyosha> "hoby":D
<Alyosha> hahahha
<Alyosha> kasen andro
<Alyosha> on je doma
<Alyosha> spava
<Alyosha> jebemga
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pameten tip.zakaj bi delal če lahko spiš :D
<Alyosha> sjma res:D
<Alyosha> jz bi tudi če bi lahko
<Alyosha> pa ne gre
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ti neznaš :D
<Alyosha> ehhehe;D sem tui jz znaw to
<Alyosha> samo 7 let nazaj:D
<Alyosha> ajd malomanj:D
<CrazyLemon> kam pravi andro..kam gre zdej? nazaj v luko? :)
<Alyosha> haha kam nazaj
<Alyosha> ne obstaja nazaj:D
<CrazyLemon> a nima več njegov stari v luki biznisa?
<Alyosha> ima ja
<Alyosha> samo ful ful malo
<Alyosha> to je tui zdj delaw ko je mew bar
<Alyosha> ki itak je blo 2x na mesec za it
<Alyosha> po 1h
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa sej lih prav urnik za njega :D
<Alyosha> hahahaha
<Alyosha> ja sj
<Alyosha> ma zdj je oddal stanovanje spodaj
<Alyosha> in nwem kaj se
<Alyosha> in ma unih 300 400€
<upd> Je bog obljubil moskim, da bodo na vsakem vogalu našli idealno zensko... potem je pa zemljo okroglo naredil... :D
<Alyosha> bgk:D
<CrazyLemon> ma pametno..kaj mu bodo dva stanovanja
<Alyosha> ee ja:D
<CrazyLemon> da je v enem shorty v drugem pa on :D
<Alyosha> ma ja no soprecej majhna:D
<Alyosha> hehe
<Alyosha> si bil pri njemu kdja?
<Alyosha> kdaj
<CrazyLemon> nisem..mi je govoru neki
<Alyosha> so 2 garsonjere ubistvu
<Alyosha> ena nad drugo
<Alyosha> in sj je uporabljal prej neki
<CrazyLemon> ja je reku to ja...neki je govoru da ma spodaj kuhinjo neki takega :D
<Alyosha> samo uno stanovanje spodaj res stari tam smo usi "ziveli"
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> ow andro posodi daj kljuc za ksno urco dve:D
<CrazyLemon> haha :))
<Alyosha> je mrzlo zunaj:D cura noce na mrazu bit:DD
<Alyosha> eee ja kje so dobri stari časi:DD
<CrazyLemon> cool je tako stanovanje met :D
<Alyosha> hahaha wlda:D
<Alyosha> doro tip ga je koncno oddal
<Alyosha> 2 leti ga je "oddajal"
<Alyosha> poandrotovo
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> bratranec tui mel..samo je on najel uno stanovanje nasproti merkatorja..in ga je prišla najemnina kr dosti
<Alyosha> bratranec katiri?:D
<CrazyLemon> vsem ga je 'posodu' :D    samo pol je izračunal da se mu ne splača :D
<Alyosha> tam so kr drage ja
<CrazyLemon> moj bratranec :D
<Alyosha> ma je tvoj bratranec rendic al ne?:D
<CrazyLemon> loooool
<Alyosha> on je biw tam
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<Alyosha> mew eno tasno stanovanje tudi:D
<CrazyLemon> darjo?
<CrazyLemon> al kerga misliš
<Alyosha> mislim da je
<Alyosha> newem po imenu
<Alyosha> uni mali
<Alyosha> mislim mali
<Alyosha> ko mi star nekje
<CrazyLemon> tko...malo buckast?
<Alyosha> ne ne
<Alyosha> suh
<Alyosha> mesar al kaj je
<CrazyLemon> aja..pol je darjo ja :)
<Alyosha> zdj ga vidim u semedeli
<Alyosha> usaketolko
<CrazyLemon> sej živi tam :)
<Alyosha> wem ja z curo al neki
<Alyosha> ?
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> on je tui hud
<CrazyLemon> http://www.orto.si/aktualno/nimas-za-burek/
<Alyosha> al ne vec tolko?:D
<Seniorita> Nimaš za burek! &raquo; Orto
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš 'hud' ? :D
<Alyosha> pa tasen
<CrazyLemon> ni lih 'cura'..bl mu je žena in ima otroka z njo :D
<Alyosha> rendič:D
<miha> CrazyLemon: to si tak napisu kot da za 'curo' ma pa kiro novo :)
<CrazyLemon> miha to ne bi vedu če ma ali nima :)
<miha> :)
<Alyosha> hehe:D
<hrga> a kdo od vas v CE al pa v bližini dobi Pink SI na dvb-t ?
<hrga> jst sm 10 km od celja pa ga ne dobim
<Alyosha> nebi vedu ker nisem bil na anteni ze
<Alyosha> olala:D
<Alyosha> mi smo optični:D
<CrazyLemon> hrga napsy je blizu tam..samo ne vem če on gleda tv/pink.si :D
<Alyosha> samo je ql ves pink.si
<Alyosha> tko filmi in to
<Alyosha> tui uni trenutek resnice ki smo meli mi
<Alyosha> je srbski 100x hujsi:DD
<Alyosha> uni majo kaj povedat:D
<CrazyLemon> ma tko no..ene par dobriih je
<Alyosha> ma ja ni zdj uno waw ma je presenetljivo ql:D
<CrazyLemon> haha...uni so res kul :D    krešejo se vsi z vsemi..tko da ja..majo res kaj povedat :D
<Alyosha> hahaha
<Alyosha> ma zadnjic biw tip kao
<Alyosha> ce tepe zeno al nwem kaj
<Alyosha> in uni se smeje neki kao pa nego
<Alyosha> in una neki ga sprasuje pol
<Alyosha> in uno tip kao
<Alyosha> pa to je to kao
<Alyosha> srbija
<Alyosha> to je normalna stvar
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> meni je bil najbolši un kao fotograf ki je bil
<CrazyLemon> ki je reku ženi da gre na turnir malega nogometa..v resnici pa so vsi šli na orgije
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<miha> pink vrti lep prijetn junk, kot je bil pr akanal predn jih poptv kupu :)
<Alyosha> looool
<Alyosha> tipi na orgije mona:D
<Alyosha> hahaha
<Alyosha> srbija do tokio mona:D
<miha> ekvator je krivična meja med severno in južno srbijo...
<CrazyLemon> ja stari..tip je zbral 6 tipov..vsi so bili oblečeni v drese pa to..in so pršli od njega da je njegova žena mislila da grejo na turnir..kar so ji tudi povedali..v resnici pa so šli na orgijo :D
<hrga> gay orgy?
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<Alyosha> hahahahahaha
<Alyosha> ma kaaašne
<Alyosha> in zena u studiu a?:D
<Alyosha> gledala
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..ma žena ve da on hodi po orgijah pa to..da swinga
<CrazyLemon> pa njo je večkrat vabu ona pa noče z njim it :D
<bogdanov> sta ima
<upd> Danes orgija (tudi orgije) pomeni razbrzdano veseljačenje. aha okey :D
<CrazyLemon> *razbrzdano mahanje s tičem ter veseljačenje
<CrazyLemon> da te popravim :p
<upd> aja no tko wiki reku
<CrazyLemon> a celo :D
<Alyosha> hahaha ma mega jim je res:D
<Alyosha> swingers partyja:D
<Alyosha> grawe
<Alyosha> nic grem jaz do centra
<Alyosha> bbl
 * Alyosha away
<hrga> a se ti Alyosha pišeš Remus ?
<CrazyLemon> ne ni remus
<AlyoshaAway> hrga magari:D
<AlyoshaAway> akrapovic
<AlyoshaAway> ::D
<CrazyLemon> on je akrapovic
<CrazyLemon> haha
<AlyoshaAway> hrga ne ne nic nisem jaz od teh
<upd> amm kako je s temi sateliti v nizki orbitali, a so skoz na isti lokaciji al krožijo z zemljo ?
<CrazyLemon> krožijo..dvomim da so lahk statični :)
<upd> v geostacionarni orbitali so pa skoz na istem mestu ane
<miha> ne, sam krozijo enak hitr kot se zemlja vrti
<miha> :)
<upd> ah right glih mel sm flash da ma skoz iste kordinate ker mi tud krožimo xD
<miha> v bistvu sateliti skoz padajo, sam krozijo hitreje kot padajo :)
<miha> tak da efektivno so isto visoko
<upd> aja ql
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Ventilator  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4704/new/posts/
<miha> ce bi se ustavl, bi padl dol ane
<miha> tak pa krozijo
<upd> res je
<bajdec> živjo
<bajdec> mene pa kake dva mesca ni blo tuki :)
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<miha> drugac pa nam na faksu en od evropske vesoljske agencije veselo predavu, kak bi radi 'platforme', ki lebdijo, npr balone.. prakticen primer: ko je sportni dogodek, nesreca, pripeljes dodatn komunikacijski balon/bazno postajo :)
<bajdec> enako :)
<miha> ko ne rabis vec, pospravis balon pa peles drugam
<miha> za satelite rabis precej velke antene, balon je dost blizje
<upd> ja sam kako to obdržat skoz gor
<bajdec> hm... je že kdo slišal za projekt xcore86?
<CrazyLemon> sj to ni da bi mel skoz gor..ampak ko rabiš :)
<upd> ok če je kej bolš to gor pa dol furat :)
<CrazyLemon> bajdec nope..razsvetli nas :)
<bajdec> pač procesor in ram na enem čipu... velikem ~5 x ~5 cm... pač 512 MB rama in 1 GHz porcesor
<bajdec> http://www.norhtec.com/products/xcore/xcore-module.jpg
<CrazyLemon> to je preveliko :)
<bajdec> a?
<bajdec> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> 5x5 cm ni mal :)
<bajdec> pa dobr...
<CrazyLemon> pa sam 512mb maš...ok je za kake naprave..sam za netbooke/telefone je pa to mal 2 big
<upd> mogoče kakšne vremenske postaje bi bilo ql
<bajdec> no sej je tud verzija z 1 giga
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<miha> s tem mas lahk superracunalnik v spalnici... samo 50 000 x 5x5 rabis pa je. to ena omara dost menda?! :)
<CrazyLemon> raje bi mel kak fusion od AMDja :)
<CrazyLemon> miha ne vem če :D
<bajdec> neki cajta sem bil "zagovornik" Intela, ampak mi je zdej AMD boljš :)
<CrazyLemon> amd je vedno bil bolši! :D
<bajdec> kak teden nazaj so na naši šoli menjali računalnike
<CrazyLemon> čeprav zdej intel ma te kul procesorje i3,i5,i7 :)
<bajdec> pa so v teh PCjih AMDjevi Phenomi II X4 pa 4 giga rama
<bajdec> ampak najboljš mi je pa podloga za miš od AMD Vision
<miha> men je od razerja vseen bolj kul. mis in podloga :)
<bajdec> ampak imamo na šoli takega računalničarja (ali pa je firma, ki je to zrihtala, zasrala), in imamo na računalnikih 32 bitni OS
<bajdec> seprav samo 3.25 giga rama :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> pax daš gor pa je! :)
<bajdec> tale Xcore86
<bajdec> za to se lahko naredi lastno matično
<bajdec> pa ma zanima če bi tole bilo za HTPC
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<bajdec> neki me net heca :P
<CrazyLemon> vidimo ja :)
<bajdec> :)
<bajdec> ravno sem namestil Ubuntu 10.10
<bajdec> zadeva Å¡iba, driver za wifi se je kar sam namestil
<CrazyLemon> jp..vsako leto je bolši!
<CrazyLemon> tko kot vino!
<bajdec> aha :)
<bajdec> ampak nekak se mi zdi da se hoče Ubuntu približat Windowsem :)
<CrazyLemon> kje si pa to opazu :)
<bajdec> nevem...
<CrazyLemon> ker men se zdi da se hoče približat appleu in ne windowsem :)
<bajdec> mogoče tud :)
<bogdanov> lol
<bajdec> mal preveč šminke je že v Ubuntuju (pomoje)
<miha> premal
<miha> zakaj pa bi drugac mel hud procesor pa graficno
<miha> kot da je vse animirano pa dogaja
<CrazyLemon> hm..če uporabljaš kde pol je preveč ja..če uporabljaš gnome pa ni videt te šminke
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bajdec> mam gnome :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne če je compiz izključen :)
<miha> ce gledas igrce, krkol manj je premal :)
<bajdec> hm...
<CrazyLemon> če je vključen pa si sam kriv za to šminko
<bajdec> :D
<bajdec> ampak je pa v primerjavi z Arch Linux zelo enostaven za uporabo
<t3ch> vse je enostavno ka razumes
<t3ch> :)
<bajdec> aha
<miha> ce nisi nikol buildal sistema, ne mors cenit binarnih distribucij :)
<t3ch> miha: za gentoo buildi: http://builds.m5it.co.cc
<t3ch> :)
<Seniorita> Index of /
<t3ch> vsaki dan novi
<bajdec> ampak pri Arch moraš vse dolg rihtat... jaz sem se z drajverjem za Wifi zajbavu kak teden, na ubuntu pa sam dvakrat klikneš
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1046-1: Sudo vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1046-1
<miha> t3ch: o kul
<t3ch> :)
<marko-_-> archlinux pa pač ni tok težki
<marko-_-> kaj si te 1 teden delal bajdec
<CrazyLemon> pisal gonilnik za wifi..kaj le!?!? :)))
<marko-_-> haha
<bajdec> mal je blo neizkušenosti, pa dal se mi ni...
<marko-_-> vsi se smejimo iz tebe bajdec
<marko-_-> celoten kanal
<marko-_-> a te je kaj sram
<bajdec> vem :)
<CrazyLemon> sam marko se smeje..
<CrazyLemon> on je pa high nonstop..tko da se ne sekirat
<CrazyLemon> :)
<marko-_-> lol hecam se
<marko-_-> http://gizmodo.com/5737612/nintendo-3ds-is-250-on-march-27
<Seniorita> Nintendo 3DS Invades Your Eyeballs March 27 for $250
<bajdec> ampak kmal bi znoru k sem nadgradil kernel
<marko-_-> 250$
<marko-_-> sem mislil da bo cena večja
<marko-_-> fak
<CrazyLemon> sej bo..ko pride v slovenijo
<CrazyLemon> bo 400€ :)
<marko-_-> Well, the games, of course. But it also plays back 3D videos/photos and takes 3D photos with the dual, outward-facing cameras.
<bajdec> točno tako
<marko-_-> baje je zelo carska zadeva:D
<t3ch> bajdec probay toti patch za kernel ce se os kay compajlo..
<marko-_-> It doesn't need glasses, right?
<marko-_-> Nope. It's using parallax barrier technology from Sharp. Here's how it works.
<t3ch> http://grsecurity.net/
<Seniorita> grsecurity
<CrazyLemon> bajdec tebe pa res matra nett :)
<bajdec> tole sem pa pokrov laptopa zaprl pa me je dol vrgl :)
<upd> lala
<miha> bajdec: to lahk v nastavitvah spremenis, ko zaspi, pade net ane. torej ne dat, da spi :)
<CrazyLemon> tale ipsec je pain in the arse..skupi z ssl!
<miha> sistem/nastavitve/upravljanje napajanja  Ko je zaslon prenosnika zaprt: prazen zaslon (namest v mirovanje)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, kak film?:>
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- i spit on your grave !
<marko-_-> u dober poste
<marko-_-> r
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- si gledu 127 hours?
<marko-_-> ne ker je biografija pa drama
<CrazyLemon> če si rabim celoten naslov releasea :)
<marko-_-> jaz pa sem za neko akcijo:D
<marko-_-> al pa triler
<marko-_-> al pa komedijo
<marko-_-> a še maš kak film CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> eh..pussy
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> :)
<marko-_-> pa ta i spit on your grave je baje ful grafičen
<marko-_-> :<
<marko-_-> da ne bom moral spat
<CrazyLemon> good!
<CrazyLemon> pol si lahk še 'let me in' pogledaš
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Ventilator  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4704/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.finance.si/300626/Za-%B9irokopasovna-omre%BEja-18-milijarde-evrov-evropskih-sredstev "Slovenija od razpisanih sredstev ne bo dobila nič, saj noben projekt ni bil odobren
<Seniorita> Za �irokopasovna omre�ja 1,8 milijarde evrov evropskih sredstev - Finance.si
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Ventilator  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4704/new/posts/
<upd> http://www.shrani.si/?m/cV/3y9g6U26/siirc.jpg tak bo ql ?
<Seniorita> Shrani.si - Brezplačna spletna shramba za vaše slike - siirc.jpg
<uni4dfx> jao KPOV jutr
<uni4dfx> nism še nč pogledu
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kako gre teb
<marko-_-> fuknjen amis
<marko-_-> ne vem kje lahko vidim ponudbe
<marko-_-> za linije
<marko-_-> k majo res retardirano spletno stran
<upd> !google amis paketi
<Seniorita> Paketna ponudba - amis.net // zanesljivo http://www.amis.net/web2/zasebni.php?page=1_2_4
<marko-_-> ja upd to sem videl pa majo samo tiste osnovne pakete, povsod je linija enaka 10/756 al neki takega
<marko-_-> sam za tvje pa to majo več možnosti
<marko-_-> od kdaj so ISP-ji postali taki?
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<marko-_-> kje je tisti čas, ko si imel lepe tabele, kjer je blo linija/keš
<marko-_-> res kurac
<miha> marko-_-: vec kot tolk ne gre z adsl :)
<uni4dfx> marko-_- you mean like http://t-2.net/?AUID=B5B68011610C37021489
<Seniorita> T-2: Tehnologije prihodnosti danes...
<marko-_-> ja uni4dfx neki takega:)
<marko-_-> zdej bom meli
<uni4dfx> splošno znano je da siol nateguje s prikritimi cenami
<marko-_-> zdaj mam 4/256
<marko-_-> na siolu
<marko-_-> zdej gremo na amis
<marko-_-> 10/756
<uni4dfx> amis je isti kurac
<marko-_-> upload je res kurac
<uni4dfx> to je od siola itak
<marko-_-> jaz hočem met 10/10
<marko-_-> pizda
<uni4dfx> tehehe
<uni4dfx> a veš kok mam jst :D
<marko-_-> m
<uni4dfx> 50/50
<marko-_-> tu Å¡e itak ni t2ja
<marko-_-> kjer sem jaz:D
<marko-_-> tak da na to lahko pozabim
<marko-_-> samo so ljudje z amisom bolj srečni kot s siolom
<marko-_-> kolikor vidim
<marko-_-> pa tbh, nimam nekih problemov s siolom, sam linija mi je premajhna
<uni4dfx> ja zato k amis je tok nesposobn da ne zna omejit povezave prov
<marko-_-> sej 10 je kar kul met downloada
<marko-_-> kako to misliš?
<uni4dfx> pr nas na vikendu mamo najbol osnovn paket na amisu ampak vleče kr 4 megabite
<marko-_-> ja no, to je dobro:D
<marko-_-> jaz bi mel optiko
<marko-_-> 100 Mbps / 10 Mbps	27 €
<marko-_-> al pa
<marko-_-> 50 Megabitov / sek. simetrično	39 €
<uni4dfx> no sj to mam js
<uni4dfx> :P
<marko-_-> kul:)
<Alyosha> uni4dfx zakaj 50/50 za 40€ ?
<Alyosha> nebi rajsi 100/100 za 50?
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> http://www.mladina.si/mladina/201102/img/tn_m02resmala.jpg
<Alyosha> :DD
<marko-_-> http://www.ekomagazin.si/Prehrana/Prehrana/Prvi-veganski-fast-food-v-Sloveniji.html
<Seniorita> Ekomagazin.si - Prvi veganski fast food v Sloveniji
<marko-_-> homo
<Alyosha> Vegbab je oblika veganskega kebaba - pečen bio seitan, sveža zelenjava in okusna veganske kumarična omaka v lepinji brez aditivov.
<Alyosha> njaaammmiiiii.....................................not:D
<Alyosha> kaj je z tem folkom da je tašne stvari res
<Alyosha> ...
<jodlajodla> a je kdo tu?
<sasa84> AlyoshaAway, jaz sem bla včasih vehi...ampak ne vegan ;)
<sasa84> jodlajodla, evo mene :D
<jodlajodla> spet testiral screen tearing po izklopljenem compizu in stvar ostaja, kakšen nasvet?
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-12243881
<Seniorita> BBC News - Danish cartoonist tells court he 'faced certain death'
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx js sm že ene parkrat prebral :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> kaj si prebral? :D
<uni4dfx> zapiske?
<CrazyLemon> prosojnice ja
<CrazyLemon> za kpov
<CrazyLemon> tko da lahk bi se rekl da neki vem :)
<CrazyLemon> upam da bom pisal več k 75% .. da se lahk pol sam še za ustni pripravim pa da se rešim KPOV-a
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kaj pa RKO? a je zajeban predmet?
<uni4dfx> ma isto k to
<uni4dfx> čak zakaj več k 75%
<CrazyLemon> ker pri prvem kolokviju sm rešu sam eno nalogo in sm tam dobu 24% :)
<uni4dfx> ah
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> js morm pa zdej pisat
<uni4dfx> 35% :D
<CrazyLemon> vi mate mal drugač :D
<CrazyLemon> vi morte met kok js vem pri vsaki nalogi neki točk
<uni4dfx> ja tud to
<uni4dfx> kaj a vam ni treba?!
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da lahk mate literaturo
<uni4dfx> diskriminacija
<CrazyLemon> prasci :)
<CrazyLemon> res je diskriminacija..raj mam literaturo :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> js sm brez pisu pruga XD
<CrazyLemon> no no..ne hval se :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem neki jest pol pa naprej kpov :)
<uni4dfx> sam nabijat morš velik
<AlyoshaAway> sasa84 ja ja ma vegi je Å¡e vedno bolse ko vegan:D
<AlyoshaAway> CrazyLemon send me a lemon:D
<AlyoshaAway> i feel sick:/
<jodlajodla> torej, spet imam problem s screen tearingom, tokrat brez vključenega compiza
<jodlajodla> mogoče kdo ve rešitev?
<sasa84> AlyoshaAway, hahaha, huda s to limono :D
<sasa84> jodlajodla, kaj tebe matra?
<uni4dfx> verjetno je ATI grafo kupu :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<matjaz> Dober večer vsem skupaj!
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-12225112
<Seniorita> BBC News - Audio slideshow: Images of Nature
<miha> Dober večer.
<bogdanov> ,0,
<bogdanov> upsi
<uni4dfx> fantje za tole je treba mal več promocije narest
<uni4dfx> http://predlagaj.vladi.si/webroot/idea/view/46
<Seniorita> predlagam.vladi.si
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Pohitritev Linuxa "The ~200 Line Linux Kernel Patch That Does Wonders"  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4601/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> ta bug me pa tok spravla ob živce da bom znoru https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/658590
<Seniorita> Bug #658590 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu): “Rhythmbox will not minimize to sound-indicator if music is not playing”
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a si ti že pisal RG kolokvij?
<uni4dfx> jap
<uni4dfx> dans
<uni4dfx> biu je tok đabe da mi je šlo kr na smeh
<uni4dfx> končal sm po 10 minutah
<CrazyLemon> a tok easy je bil?
<uni4dfx> mhm
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je pisalo notri?
<CrazyLemon> pa a si že končal animacijo?
<uni4dfx> delava s sošolcom skup
<uni4dfx> pa je to zdej njegov del :D
<uni4dfx> jutr do 12h more bit narjen lol
<CrazyLemon> hm..nam je reku da moramo mu pokazat animacijo pred kolokvijem :S
<uni4dfx> čak kero animacijo zdej
<CrazyLemon> jah..tist kar si v mayi delal
<uni4dfx> sej ni nujno da majo vsi lih animacijo
<CrazyLemon> jah kaj boš druzga mel v mayi al pa 3ds :D
<uni4dfx> ja js že, sam kaj pa ostali
<uni4dfx> k pravš da je hotu da animacijo pokažete
<uni4dfx> anyway
<uni4dfx> si ti tud pisu že?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> moram Å¡e animirat vse skupi
<uni4dfx> kaj pa delaš
<CrazyLemon> tko da nism niti Å¡ou
<CrazyLemon> ma ena dva miška delam
<uni4dfx> nisi Å¡u na kolokvij
<uni4dfx> ?
<CrazyLemon> ne..če nism animacije končal
<uni4dfx> a maš 15 točk iz kolokvijev
<CrazyLemon> kakih kolokvijev?
<uni4dfx> ja za RG menda :D
<CrazyLemon> mam pa 18 točk..iz vpythona ter iz..hm.še neki
<CrazyLemon> nismo mi mel nobenih kolokvijev
<uni4dfx> huh
<uni4dfx> čist drug sistem pol
<CrazyLemon> a vas ma divjak ?
<uni4dfx> ne
<uni4dfx> Divjak vas ma?!
<uni4dfx> haha
<uni4dfx> zakon
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<CrazyLemon> a ga poznaš?
<uni4dfx> a je spet kej strašil z unimi terorističnimi napadi
<CrazyLemon> jih je omenjal..ko je šel v grčijo :D
<uni4dfx> mi smo mel divjaka za programiranje
<CrazyLemon> njega za programiranje??
<uni4dfx> mogoče je pa kak drug divjak?
<CrazyLemon> ne zdi se mi ravno kot programerski tip
<CrazyLemon> saša divjak?
<CrazyLemon> al sašo?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem :D
<uni4dfx> ma ja to je on
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> legenda
<uni4dfx> zjutri je naviju musko zmeri :D
<uni4dfx> ob 7h zjutri v P1 do konca
<CrazyLemon> mja..tečen je :D
<uni4dfx> pa vmes k je slajde kazu
<uni4dfx> kr naenkrat tko v arabščini neki se začne odštevat
<uni4dfx> pa ena arabska muska zadi
<uni4dfx> XD
<uni4dfx> men je biu prov kul prfoks
<CrazyLemon> pri nas pa je vsake tok čase kr neki začeu po nemško govorit
<CrazyLemon> tip ma čist hude fleše
<uni4dfx> men so pa VIS priznaj \o/
<uni4dfx> brez da bi ga kadarkol delu
<uni4dfx> priznal*
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj je vis
<uni4dfx> verjetnost in statistika?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj so ti pa priznal?? :)
<uni4dfx> k sm analizo 2 naredu lol
<CrazyLemon> si mel kak drug predmet iz statistike?
<CrazyLemon> aja :)
<uni4dfx> pa uporabniške vmesnike tud če se ne motm
<CrazyLemon> dej..jutri si zapomni kako vprašanje pa mi kle napiši :D
<uni4dfx> kdaj maš
<CrazyLemon>  15.00
<uni4dfx> ah js mam ob 8h
<CrazyLemon> super..maš še čas da se napiješ, strezniš in prideš na irc :P
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> mam ob 12h za RG zagovor seminarske
<uni4dfx> ki mora bit v času med kolokvijem in poldnevom še dokončana
<uni4dfx> pa Å¡e nek vmes mam zagovor naloge za APS
<CrazyLemon> pa še do večera moraš naredit kpov nalogo :D
<uni4dfx> pa Å¡e to ja
<uni4dfx> sam to bom dans
<uni4dfx> k se bom učit začel
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> no ti kr..grem js 24 slajdov prebrat :D
<uni4dfx> kerih 24
<CrazyLemon> (napadi in grožnje)
<CrazyLemon> blah..Å¡e LDAP moram zdownloadat
<uni4dfx> a maš tiste zapiske
<CrazyLemon> kake zapiske
<CrazyLemon> mam prosojnice
<CrazyLemon> thats it
<uni4dfx> iz foruma
<uni4dfx> nekdo je povzetek naredu
<uni4dfx> pa ni tko slabo
<CrazyLemon> nism foruma sploh gledu :)
<uni4dfx> js morm jutr tole pisat 35% in sm naredu predmet :D
<CrazyLemon> aj si že reku..zdj pa bejž neki delat ne pa sam da se nonstop hvališ..... :))))
<uni4dfx> evo zapiski http://www.fri-info.net/forum/download/file.php?id=6605
<CrazyLemon> ja*
<CrazyLemon> .doc?*?? .doc??? OMG! :)
<uni4dfx> ok maš prov, že 2 ure zjam notr v prvo stran od IPsec
<CrazyLemon> uh..ipsec..ssl.. puke
<uni4dfx> men gre tud na kozlanje
<uni4dfx> edino kar prbližn štekam je radius
<uni4dfx> a ti veš zakva je ta Directory Service sploh
<uni4dfx> zdi se mi kokr ena abstraktna bedarija k če bi jo zbrisov iz obstoja je nebi noben pogrešu :P
<CrazyLemon> js je že ne bi
<CrazyLemon> ldap pač hrani podatke o uporabnikih/podjetjih/ipd
<CrazyLemon> z imeniško strukturo
<uni4dfx> ja, to lahk tud mysql počne
<CrazyLemon> vsak imenik ima svoj predmet..kateri je vbistvu fajl v katerem so napisane lastnosti
<CrazyLemon> pa neka shema se omenja
<CrazyLemon> to je vse kar vem :D
<uni4dfx> hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> tile zapiski čist preveč radius opisujejo
<CrazyLemon> mi smo ga sam omenl
<CrazyLemon> da je strežnik za AAA
<uni4dfx> aja mi smo pa kr dost o njem govoril
<CrazyLemon> in da lahk sam uporabnik uporabi EAPOL če ni avtoriziran
<CrazyLemon> diameter je tist 'varen' radius alike server ane?
<CrazyLemon> oz 'bl varen' :)
<uni4dfx> "Posebna oblika hranjenja podatkov - IMENIŠKA STRUKTURA - je način hranjenja podatkov, ki je najbol pogost v omrežjih."
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ldap pač hrani podatke o uporabnikih/podjetjih/ipd
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> z imeniško strukturo
<uni4dfx> ja
<CrazyLemon> posluš me ..se boš še kaj nauču!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<uni4dfx> sam Å¡e zmer ne vem zakaj bi to rabu :D
<CrazyLemon> dj ti men povej o diametru
<CrazyLemon> a je to protokol
<uni4dfx> one  sec
<CrazyLemon> al je to tudi strežnik
<uni4dfx> na wiki piše da je protokol
<uni4dfx> naslednjik radiusa
<CrazyLemon> ampak radius je tudi strežnik
<uni4dfx> hmm
<uni4dfx> v bistvu
<CrazyLemon> a to pomeni da na radius strežnik lahko uporabimo diameter protokol...al se strežnik kjer je v uporabi diameter protokol diameter strežnik
<uni4dfx> freeradius je implementacija radiusa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> +imenuje
<uni4dfx> RADIUS je pomoje tud samo protokol
<uni4dfx> yup, wiki se strinja
<CrazyLemon> ok
<uni4dfx> freeDiameter je pa implementacija diametra
<uni4dfx> http://www.freediameter.net/trac/
<Seniorita> freeDiameter
<uni4dfx> lol "Screenshots"
<uni4dfx> no screenshots
<CrazyLemon> nima guia?? omg! :D
<uni4dfx> ta predmet mi je tok random da kr ni res
<CrazyLemon> its aight
<CrazyLemon> bolš k kaka matematika :)
<uni4dfx> a si že naredu matematke
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> če bi naredu bi bil zdej v tretji letnik vpisan :)
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> js bi lahk že diplomo pisu lol
<CrazyLemon> js bi lahk že zdavni diplomiral..tko da..ne se kle primerjat z mano k bi lahk že podiplomca končal :))
<uni4dfx> a boš šu na podiplomca? :D
<CrazyLemon> mah kje..sam pravim :D
<CrazyLemon> oz tko..bi šel ja..če dobim službo po diplomi :)
<CrazyLemon> pa če bom mel povprečje za podiplomca :)
<uni4dfx> ma sej pomoje navjo limitiral
<CrazyLemon> kok vem je to stalna praksa..
<uni4dfx> kolk pa je limit?
<CrazyLemon> to pa nimam pojma
<CrazyLemon> okrog 8 predvidevam
<uni4dfx> crap :D
<uni4dfx> sam nevem od kje to teb
<uni4dfx> js še nism slišu za nobene omejitve
<CrazyLemon> ma js sm nekje slišal
<CrazyLemon> da moraš met povprečje da lahk greš naprej
<CrazyLemon> !google fri podiplomski Å¡tudij pogoji
<Seniorita> Stari podiplomski Å¡tudij - FRI http://www.fri.uni-lj.si/si/izobrazevanje/podiplomski_studij/
<uni4dfx> to je star, morš gledat 2. stopnjo bolonca
<CrazyLemon> a se kaj omenjajo pogoji?
<uni4dfx> http://www.fri.uni-lj.si/si/izobrazevanje/bolonjski_programi/razpis_mag/
<Seniorita> Razpis za vpis na 2.stopnjo - FRI
<uni4dfx> Če je sprejet sklep o omejitvi vpisa, bodo kandidati izbrani glede na:
<uni4dfx>     * povprečno oceno na prvostopenjskem oz. dodiplomskem študiju 50% točk
<uni4dfx>     * oceno diplomskega izpita oz. diplomske naloge 50% točk
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga pomeni povprečno oceno 50% točk ??
<CrazyLemon> a kreditnih točk?
<CrazyLemon> sam kak je lahk to povprečje..te moraš met
<uni4dfx> ja... who knows
<uni4dfx> Število prostih vpisnih mest skupaj za državljane R Slovenije in državljane članic EU: 21 mest za redni študij
<uni4dfx> the fuck -_-
<uni4dfx> ma sej čene greš pa v tujino
<marko-_-> a ve kdo kolk približno stane če si na mobitelu na džabestu pa greš k simobilu na on drug paket (ko je podoben mobitelovemu ampak je mal ceneje)
<marko-_-> kolk se plača da prestopiš itd
<CrazyLemon> stupid bnc
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-21
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2E5VPmZHmQ&NR=1
<bogdanov> :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Himna Crvene Zvezde
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJzrdamfB_o
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Insane mountain bike jump, Very Painful!!
<CrazyLemon> tole si raje poglej
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> mah nima pojma
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> stari..js ne vem kako tip lahko hodi po takem padcu
<bogdanov> can u walk
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHA
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> legenda
<CrazyLemon> ma slepa legenda..tip ga išče gor po grmovju..a tip 15m nižje :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> mam zate
<bogdanov> ddr1
<bogdanov> 1gb
<bogdanov> ce kups
<bogdanov> HAha
<bogdanov> kurba mam teh ramov 512
<CrazyLemon> a menjaš..js teb dam 2x 256..ti men enkrat 512 :D
<bogdanov> ja itak
<bogdanov> kvs
<bogdanov> u kr
<bogdanov> poklic
<bogdanov> pa menjava
<CrazyLemon> torej  nikoli :))
<bogdanov> a jebiga
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> a mas ksno plato
<bogdanov> 478
<bogdanov> 462
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> a-a
<CrazyLemon> nič nimam več doma..sam še ta ram 256 k mi tam nabira prah..ker nimam slota za njega
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> kok pa ma
<bogdanov> s
<bogdanov> ti
<bogdanov> notr
<bogdanov> rama
<CrazyLemon> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.32-26-generic |  Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz 2430.327 MHz | Bogomips: 4860.65 | Mem: 312/750M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 74.54G Free: 40.35G | Procs: 170 | Uptime: 1 day 3 hrs 1 min 29 secs  | Load: 0.48 0.70 0.88  | Vpenis: 60.4 cm | Screen: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600] @ 1280x1024 (32 bpp) | br0: In: 1.21G Out: 1.34G
<CrazyLemon> Sensors: CPU:NA Fan:NA Case: +40.5°C Fan:NA
<bogdanov> a mas
<bogdanov> 10.10
<bogdanov> gor
<CrazyLemon> ne
<bogdanov> 04
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<bogdanov> kero plato pa mas
<CrazyLemon> foxconn 7**
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> pati dela
<bogdanov> na teli skatli
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> pah..za to kar ga js uporabljam..dela ja :)
<bogdanov> compiz
<bogdanov> itak off
<bogdanov> an?
<CrazyLemon> niti flash ne Å¡teka
<CrazyLemon> jp
<bogdanov> aha kul
<CrazyLemon> sj bi ga lahk prižgal..sam ne vidim potrebe po tem...raj mam clean sistem :)
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> sj kva tiv to
<bogdanov> toj bl igraca
<CrazyLemon> ma brezveze..neki da mi okna zgorijo pa ne vem kaj
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> nc stari grem spat
<bogdanov> uživej
<bogdanov> ajd
<CrazyLemon> že???? a si bolan?? :/
<bogdanov> mah morm zutri neki ustt
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> povej bogdanov..kaj te matra...zaupaj se nam...čemu taka nenadna sprememba
<bogdanov> sj gres
<bogdanov> ti tud
<bogdanov> cez 20min
<CrazyLemon> ne boš valda šou delat..bog ne daj :))
<bogdanov> ah
<bogdanov> neskrb
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne ne..danes sm do treh.. moram se učit :)
<bogdanov> grem narest
<bogdanov> ispit na kartico
<bogdanov> k mam tega
<bogdanov> ze 20x
<bogdanov> upranga
<bogdanov> pa se nevid vec
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :)   pametno ja :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> dobr se uc
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> dav kj stebe
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> ajd uzivancija
<CrazyLemon> ma đabe..nč ne bo z mene :D
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<uni4dfx> fak se mi ne da tega brat :D
<uni4dfx> Å¡e 5 ur do kolokvija :P
<CrazyLemon> a ti se kao učiš :D
<CrazyLemon> js mislu ti spiš :D
<uni4dfx> ma printu sm zapiske
<uni4dfx> eno uro
<uni4dfx> pa gledu youtube
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> zdej mi je jasno zakaj si iz unija se prepisu na VS :))))
<uni4dfx> ah kje
<uni4dfx> tist je blo čist brezupno
<CrazyLemon> ma đoukam se :D
<uni4dfx> sej vem ampak je res ogromna razlika
<uni4dfx> tm sm se 3 tedne drku za APS2
<uni4dfx> pa sm pisu 24% :D
<uni4dfx> pardon, ARS2*
<CrazyLemon> men se ne da več
<uni4dfx> men tud ne, navš verjel :P
<CrazyLemon> res ne verjamem!
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 2 predavanji obdelam pol pa spaaaaaaat :D
<uni4dfx> kaj za vraga je EPS
<uni4dfx> ESP*
<CrazyLemon> encapsulated security payload
<CrazyLemon> em..način 'varne' povezave pri VPN
<CrazyLemon> uporablja se v tunnel modeu
<uni4dfx> a a že vem
<uni4dfx> tadrug je pa AH
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> kateri pa ni tako varen kot ESP :)
<uni4dfx> nima prikrivanja al kaj že
<uni4dfx> zaupnosti podatkov
<CrazyLemon> ah nima zaupnosti podatkov..
<uni4dfx> whatever that means
<CrazyLemon> exactly :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e eno predavanje! :D
<uni4dfx> pa sej jih ni tolk madona
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> 5 :)
<uni4dfx> a ni sam od AAA dalje
<CrazyLemon> ja..od AAA dalje je bilo 5 predavanj
<CrazyLemon> AAA, ipsec/ssl, omrežna varnost 1, 2, LDAP
<uni4dfx> ah
<CrazyLemon> matr kok piha
<CrazyLemon> konc! :D
<CrazyLemon> gud najt & gud lak! :D    pa ne pozabit vprašanj! :)
<uni4dfx> kk
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Pohitritev Linuxa "The ~200 Line Linux Kernel Patch That Does Wonders"  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4601/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> o u pizdumater
<uni4dfx> zaspal
<teardrop> hi
<andrejz> hi
<Alyosha> tu kdo?
<andrejz> itak
<Alyosha> ma kdoizkusnje z awtom ki ga poberejo redarji?
<Alyosha> in ga je treba iskat tam h njim?:D
<andrejz> niti ne, ampak vem da moraš it iskat k njim na cesto dveh cesarjev
<andrejz> tam pa pol kazen plačaš
<andrejz> pa pejd čim prej
<andrejz> ker ti računajo ležarin
<andrejz> ležarino
<andrejz> za vsak dan ko je tam ti še dodatno računajo, AFAIK
<Alyosha> mja vem to ja
<Alyosha> samo zdj berem da ce ga po 14dneh ne uzames da si ga kr lastijo??
<Alyosha> je kaj od tega al ne?
<Alyosha> pa ubistvu jaz bi po stvari Å¡el v awto oblj ko kaj drugega:D
<Alyosha> mi bojo dali to al bojo kaj komplicirali?
<Alyosha> joooooj praw moram it zdaj tam neda se mi
<andrejz> nisem ziehr
<andrejz> ziher
<andrejz> samo neko kazen moraš vseeno plačat
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx lol !
<sasa84> helou bičiz :D
<win7> sas
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<bogdanov> re
<CrazyMelon> bre
<Alyosha> wacap mona
<Alyosha> burja piha odneslo me skoraj
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> mene tudi
<CrazyMelon> samo da sm js bil v avtu
<CrazyMelon> tle pri kozini se vec piha
<CrazyMelon> kot pri nas
<bogdanov> haha
<Alyosha> werjamem ja
<Alyosha> gor itak je grave
<jodlajodla> oo
<CrazyMe26> jebemti wlan
<jodlajodla> spet imam problem z ubuntujem -.-" na hd4850 imam ponovno screen tearing
<jodlajodla> kljub izključenemu compizu
<CrazyMe26> kako spet
<CrazyMe26> a nisi reku da ti dela
<jodlajodla> sem
<jodlajodla> pa ne dela -.-"
<jodlajodla> recimo če primerjam kako tekoče dela ubuntu nekaterim na laptopih in meni na desktopu s HD4850..
<CrazyMelon> zakaj pol govoris da dela ce ne :-)
<jodlajodla> jah :D
<jodlajodla> + okna imajo tudi nekako screen tearing
<jodlajodla> -.-"
<CrazyMelon> kaj mas catalyst gor?
<jodlajodla> tudi
<jodlajodla> sem že odstranil dodatne gonilnike, pa je isto
<jodlajodla> -.-"
<jodlajodla> lahko probam še s tistimi iz ati-jeve spletne strani, samo ne vrjamem da bo kaj drugače - razen to, da bom ob vsaki novi posodobitvi jedra še tu posodabljati -.-"
<jodlajodla> *moral
<CrazyMelon> nimam idej :-)  prasi na forumu..  a to se vedno dogaja al sam med video vsebino?
<jodlajodla> sem spraševal že na u..f....org, sem dobil le odgovor da naj probam z nekimi Vsync(??) nastavitvami za nvidia grafične
<CrazyMelon> kako nastavitve za nvidio lahk pomagajo ati kartici :s
<jodlajodla> idk -.-"
<CrazyMelon> prasaj jih
<jodlajodla> a je možnost, da je kriv hdmi kabel=
<jodlajodla> ?
<jodlajodla> samo ne vrjamem, ker je bilo pred časom z VGA isto
<CrazyMelon> kje mas hdmi kabel.. do monitorja
<CrazyMelon> ?
<jodlajodla> ja
<CrazyMelon> nimam idej :-)  prasi na forumu..  a to se vedno dogaja al sam med video vsebino?
<CrazyMelon> nisi odgovoril
<jodlajodla> se dogaja tud če premikam okna
<CrazyMelon> tudi ce izklopis compiz se to dogaja z okni?
<jodlajodla> seveda
<jodlajodla> compiz mam izkloplen že odkar sem mislu, da je problem rešen
<CrazyMelon> hm..
<CrazyMelon> probaj poguglat za vsync
<jodlajodla> grem Å¡e enkrat napisat na uf.org
<CrazyMelon> prasaj v svoji temi kako se rihta vsync
<jodlajodla> vertical refresh mam always on; vertical sync pa ne najdem -.-"
<jodlajodla> a obstaja kšn support canal za ati grafične tle na ircu ? :)
<CrazyMelon> ne bi vedu
<CrazyMelon> probaj #ati
<CrazyMelon> al pa pejt na #ubuntu prasat
<jodlajodla> sem že pisal na ubuntu, pa so preveč zasedeni :D
<jodlajodla> sicer pa sem nekako pomomoje začasno problem rešil - spremenil sem resolucijo na 1920x1080, 1650x1080
<jodlajodla> v full hd je nekako slika zelo čudna o.O
<jodlajodla> v 1650x1080 pa je vredu, le razmazana je
<jodlajodla> tudi posnetke je predvajal vredu, le nekako počasi
<jodlajodla> bom restartal, da vidim kakšna bo stvar potem ;)
<jodlajodla> -.-" ponovno isto
<CrazyMelon> doh
<jodlajodla> Framebuffer error, garbled screen (with automatic log-on, using the restricted drivers manager installation).
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: kako klepetati?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4705/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] SheLLeX: Namestitev ubuntu-ja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4699/new/posts/
<CrazyOnLap> a mi kdo pove kdaj je crazylemon padu
<win7> [17:42] *** CrazyLemon has quit (Quit: changing servers)
<CrazyOnLap> hm..hvala
<CrazyOnLap> ocitno se interface ni dvignu po restartu :/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<a35441> ce vsak teden neopraviceno manjkas 5ur zberes 10 neopravicenih v pol leta.
<a35441> http://www.shrani.si/f/1H/13B/3lIj6uTk/ure.png
<Grega> hum
<Grega> jaz sem imel v 4. letniku 300 (304?) opravicenih in 1 neopraviceno :) pa dejansko nisem niti eno manjkal opraviceno :)
 * sasa84 je bla pa pridna, ni nč špricala!
<upd> ho, a imeta kak client za youtube, al brskalnik uporabljate, rad bi neki en miniclient, da so lepo v seznamu brez zavihkov pa če je možnost, da ima opcijo da kliknem pa se shrani na pc da ne bo vsakih lovdal ?
<Grega> drumbox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Grega> jesus fuck!
<upd> to si ti nekaj delal ane
<upd> dej link
<Grega> http://drumbox.webapps.si/
<Seniorita> drumbox
<Grega> samo.. playlista se shrani v cookie
<Grega> in cookie expira
<Grega> je v nacrtu, da se naredi login in se seznam shrani v bazo, ampak..
<upd> nekaj počas lovda, tole gre isto drugače ? pa jest hočem komade met na pc
<upd> pa da ni v browserju
<upd> Grega aj težko to spisat ?
<Grega> ne
<upd> mogoče bom en program spisal podoben
<Grega> kaj dela pocasi?
<upd> ma video lovda počas predvidevam, da bi ga isto na ytube... am drugače pa te posnetki so ponavad ene 50mb ? ane
<upd> tko da če bi na pc shranjeval vse bi hitr zafilal
<Grega> ja, ce dela pocasi, potem je kriv youtube
<Grega> na moji strani je samo html+js, ki se zlovda zelo hitro
<upd> aha okey
<Grega> brezveze, zakaj bi pa pc shranjeval
<Grega> napisi si client v c#
<Grega> ki uporablja youtube api
<Grega> in naredis isto kot je drumbox, ampak za desktop.. ceprav.. ne vem zakaj bi naredil desktop app :)
<upd> tko, pač k vedno lowdaš za brezveze če resetiraš, se sesuje brskalnik, mja bom pregledal če je kak ql api za ybe
<upd> Grega tist moj program je že kaj v uporabi ?
<Grega> ne se, zdaj mam pizdarije s trgovinami..
<Grega> ko pa jih resim, pa ne vem, ce ne bom sel v kak samostan za 1 leto
<Grega> ker ce ne se mi odfuka
<Grega> :)
<upd> aja heh, kaj te stranke zajebavajo al  ?
<upd> Grega pa tko play,pause gumb se ti ne spremeni, pa replay tud nism najdu gumba tam na drumbox
<upd> če boš še kaj rihtal..
<Grega> na gostovanju so danes zgubili podatke iz treh streznikov... hvala bogu sem mel backup od polnoci na drugem strezniku..
<Grega> sedaj pa menjavam ze cel dan IPje
<Grega> kako ne? meni dela
<Grega> jaz sem samo v chromu to sprobal.. ker sem bolj al manj za sebe to naredil.. in nisem drugje gledal/testiral
<Grega> ..ampak.. meni dela..
<upd> ti si imel backup, če ga niso imel tam ko gostuješ jih odjebi, am ne vem ne dela.. nima veze :D
<Grega> jaz sem mel backup, ja.. oni so rekli "sorry"..
<Grega> :)
<upd> ti pa reč sorry odjebite :D
<upd> ne vem no kolkr sem gledal ti po večini poskrbijo za backup..
<Grega> ja, saj smo zakljucli.. samo nekaj dolarov se morajo dat nazaj..
<Grega> imam na webfaction zdaj dober mesec account, sem zelo zadovoljen
<upd> aha pametno :)
<teardrop> lo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Namestitev ubuntu-ja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4699/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejpan: kako klepetati?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4705/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> stupid internet :/
<CrazyLemon> ffs..kako klepetati
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: kako klepetati?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4705/new/posts/
<bajdec> hey
<bajdec> !krkol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: kako klepetati?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4705/new/posts/
<Grega> zajeban moderator :>
<Grega> neke globe bi ti moral zacet pisat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: kako klepetati?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4705/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<Grega> zakaj sta googlovca nagnala schmidta?
<CrazyLemon> nista ga nagnala
<CrazyLemon> ratal je svetovalec
<Grega> skratka.. nazadoval je.. in ce nazadujes verjetno niso zadovoljni s tabo..
<bogdanov> dons
<bogdanov> u stopa
<bogdanov> na jano
<bogdanov> usi
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=186976554646017
<Seniorita> Dobrodošli na Facebooku
<bogdanov> picke bojo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> grega jah očitno niso zadovoljni z njegovim delom..čeprav so mel 8.5miljard dobička v zadnjem četrtletju... (neki takega)
<Grega> lenuh!
<Grega> se moja babica s s.p.-jem ima vec!
<Grega> ..neki direktor..
<CrazyLemon> mah..tko ti bom povedal..če bi izbiral med mestom direktorja al svetovalca
<CrazyLemon> bi definitivno raje bil svetovalec
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> sef
<bogdanov> da mas dnar
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> je kdo
<bogdanov> z lj
<bogdanov> kb zamenov 10 kondezatorjev na plati
<bogdanov> placam
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Qt toolkit bo standardna komponenta v Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4706/new/posts/
<Grega> ni ga junaka, ki lula kadar kaka
<CrazyLemon> +ne
<jodlajodla> lol
<jodlajodla> dobil sem pomoč, sam trenutno mam problem xD :D
<jodlajodla> vedno kadar potegnem tale driver
<jodlajodla> dobim md5 eror
<jodlajodla> *md5 checksum error
<jodlajodla> zdej sm ga potegnu že v 4.
<CrazyLemon> s kje ga downloadaš
<jodlajodla> iz uradne strani
<jodlajodla> točn tko kot piše tle v navodilih
<jodlajodla> nardim
<jodlajodla> sam da link najdem
<jodlajodla> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Maverick_Installation_Guide
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Maverick Installation Guide - cchtml.com
<jodlajodla> potegnem z wget (vsaj v zadno sem)
<jodlajodla> prej sem skos s firefoxom
<jodlajodla> in probam namestit, vrže vn napako
<jodlajodla> a se da to popravt?
<jodlajodla> do zdej tega errora Å¡e ni blo nikol -.-"
<CrazyLemon> ati-driver-installer-10-12-x86.x86_64.run
<CrazyLemon> tole downloadaš?
<jodlajodla> ja
<CrazyLemon> kok MB?
<jodlajodla> okol 89
<CrazyLemon> potem žal ne morem preverit
<CrazyLemon> ne da se mi tok čakat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<jodlajodla> jao :D
<jodlajodla> 88,8
<CrazyLemon> ok..to lahk
<jodlajodla> xD
<jodlajodla> sm že zbrisal te opensource driverje -.-" - tko piše v navodilih
<jodlajodla> in zdej ne gre teh gor dat
<CrazyLemon> 15min :S
<jodlajodla> to je hit
<CrazyLemon> 12...
<jodlajodla> 1/256? :D
<CrazyLemon> jp
<jodlajodla> Å¡e 7 :D
<CrazyLemon> 6 :)
<jodlajodla> 1 min
<CrazyLemon> md5sum ati-driver-installer-10-12-x86.x86_64.run
<CrazyLemon> 20be6e3a920d449dfe1b42247e2ec30f  ati-driver-installer-10-12-x86.x86_64.run
<jodlajodla> Error in MD5 checksums: 751fc63bbab2ff6d3fd19aaa9c82c374 is different from dfc5d2753d97882b67eb453b85ff8dbc
<CrazyLemon> a to ti izpiše md5sum ?
<jodlajodla> ne
<jodlajodla> tle dobim error ko hočem namestit
<CrazyLemon> ja no..dej napiši md5sum ati-driver-.....
<jodlajodla> 20be6e3a920d449dfe1b42247e2ec30f  ati-driver-installer-10-12-x86.x86_64.run
<jodlajodla> kako nj zdej to popravm? :D
<dezman> živjo mi lahko kdo pove ja moram napisati v terminal da mi izpiše podatke o grafočni kartici
<CrazyLemon> ok..torej driver je tapravi
<CrazyLemon> dezman  lshw -c display
<jodlajodla> in kko naprej?
<CrazyLemon> po želji lahk daš še sudo
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla kaj si potem naredu z driverjem ko si ga zdownloadu?
<jodlajodla> hotu sm zagnat
<jodlajodla> sh ati-driver-installer-10-12-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/maverick
<CrazyLemon> a ti v navodilih piše da ga zaženeš? :)
<CrazyLemon> aja tko
<jodlajodla> ja
<CrazyLemon> emm
<jodlajodla> pred tem pa sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<CrazyLemon> to ga ne zaženeš ampak to zbuilda .deb paket
<jodlajodla> o.O
<CrazyLemon> a maš 10.10 ubuntu ?
<jodlajodla> tako je
<jodlajodla> oz. že pr sh ati-driver-installer-10-12-x86.x86_64.run se pojav enak problem
<CrazyLemon> dej mi povej..čemu počneš vse to na pamet :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> mam zate
<bogdanov> dolce and gabana
<CrazyLemon> sh ati... zalaufa driver..tega pa navodila nikjer ne omenjajo
<bogdanov> the one gentelman
<bogdanov> 100ml
<bogdanov> 40eu
<jodlajodla> vem, sem probov že prej sam to namestit
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov haha..ja valda :)
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla ./ati-driver-installer-10-8-x86.x86_64.run --listpkg
<jodlajodla> pa dobim zmeri tale md5 checksum error
<bogdanov> http://www.leelee.si/dolce-gabbana/16151-dolce-a-gabbana-the-one-gentleman-100ml-edt-parfum-za-moske.html
<Seniorita> Dolce & Gabbana The One Gentleman 100ml EDT parfum za mo&scaron;ke
<bogdanov> KUP KDO?
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> poglej če tale ukaz izpiše Ubuntu/maverick
<jodlajodla> bash: ./ati-driver-installer-10-8-x86.x86_64.run: No such file or directory
<CrazyLemon> jah..zamenjaj s tapravim imenom ati-driverja
<CrazyLemon> joooj
<dezman> hvala
<jodlajodla> :D
<CrazyLemon> ./ati-driver-installer-10-12-x86.x86_64.run --listpkg
<jodlajodla> Created directory fglrx-install.KBPtIH Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: 751fc63bbab2ff6d3fd19aaa9c82c374 is different from dfc5d2753d97882b67eb453b85ff8dbc
<CrazyLemon> Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: 751fc63bbab2ff6d3fd19aaa9c82c374 is different from dfc5d2753d97882b67eb453b85ff8dbc
<CrazyLemon> očitno je neki fcked up :)
<jodlajodla> in če potegnem starejši driver?
<CrazyLemon> lahk probaš sam ne priporočam starejšega driverja :)
<jodlajodla> blah
<jodlajodla> sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<jodlajodla> kako dobim zdej nazaj vse skup? :D
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<jodlajodla> in če samo naložim tist dodaten gonilnik?
<CrazyLemon> kateri dodaten ?
<jodlajodla> sistem - skrbništvo - dodatni gonilniki
<CrazyLemon> em.. jodlajodla poglej na forum..en je mel problem z gonilnikom pa je Matjaž mu skopiral en link za PPA kjer so gonilniki
<CrazyLemon> poglej pod 'Problemi s strojno opremo'
<CrazyLemon> oz..ni dal link.. neki je omenjal Ubuntu tweak
<jodlajodla> nekdo je je prebudu na #ati
<jodlajodla> baje je akamai server neki zj... :D
<jodlajodla> zdej vlečem iz ati serverja
<jodlajodla> isto ne dela, bom naložu 10.11, ker nekdo na #ati prav, da mu dela :)
<jodlajodla> z enako grafo, samo da ma probleme z opengl
<jodlajodla> evo, uspel mi je namestit 10.11
<jodlajodla> samo mam zdej tle problem
<jodlajodla> ker ne najden aticonfig
<jodlajodla> *najde
<jodlajodla> sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<jodlajodla> to vpišem pa vrne da ukaza ne najde
<jodlajodla> a je sploh Å¡e kdo tle?
<jodlajodla> a je kdo tle?
<Alyosha> jp
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> aja nje ni vec:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Problemi z grafiko na HD4850  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4691/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Problemi z grafiko na HD4850  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4691/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> nje :))
<Alyosha> elow
<Alyosha> CrazyLemon
<Alyosha> tu?
<Alyosha> nwem zakaj sem prebraw jolandajodla
<Alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> uh..ocene kolokvija so že tu :D
<CrazyLemon> da vidimo :S
<CrazyLemon> Alyosha drži pesti da je več kot 75% :D
<Alyosha> samo da bo 6:D
<CrazyLemon> ma kaki šest...ta kolokvij mora bit več kot 75% :D
<CrazyLemon> torej 8 bi blo fajn :D
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> je?
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha!!!!
<CrazyLemon> 86% !!! :D
<Alyosha> ma huud
<CrazyLemon> to mi deli jebem se u dupe kok sm pameten :)))
<Alyosha> kaj to 9 mona?
<Alyosha> tip je nerd:D
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu na koncu bo komaj 6 :))))
<Alyosha> hahaha:D
<CrazyLemon> ker sm prvega pisal 24%
<Alyosha> ma še hudejši:D
<CrazyLemon> in zdej tega sm mogu več kot 76% da naredim :D
<CrazyLemon> in sm pisal 86% !! :D
<CrazyLemon> stari..to je neki čudno
<CrazyLemon> dva dni nazaj sm dobi rezultate kolokvija in sm pisal 90%...zdej 86%
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj je zdej to :D
<CrazyLemon> je pa slaba stran vsega tega da moram vsak izpit plačat 40€ :D
<Alyosha> :DD
<Alyosha> btk glawno da si naredu:D
<Alyosha> povej ti meni kako pogledam oz. zazenem konzolo od serverja
<Alyosha> gameserverja
<Alyosha> pač lawfa on sem dal & na koncu in pač mi lawfa u ozadju
<Alyosha> kolkor stekam
<Alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Alyosha> in kako zdj jz spravim njega u ospredje:D
<Alyosha> ker bi rad status pogledal
<CrazyLemon> eeee
<CrazyLemon> to je zdej druga prica :D
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> to bi mogu z 'screen'om laufat
<Alyosha> kasnim screenom?
<CrazyLemon> man screen
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> vtipkaj v terminal pa boš vidu
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-22
<Alyosha> No manual entry for screen
<Alyosha> ?
<Alyosha> ne stekam:D
<CrazyLemon> lol..
<CrazyLemon> to ti je ko inštaliraš debian in ne ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Alyosha> hahaha
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> jebemga
<Alyosha> doro sj ko so kasne spremembe mi vrze vn
<Alyosha> samo
<CrazyLemon> !google debian screen
<Seniorita> Using GNU Screen - Debian Administration - Debian Administration ... http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/34
<Alyosha> aha aha:D
<CrazyLemon> tukaj je kr lepo opisano kaj je screen kaj se dogaja ter kako se uporablja :)
<Alyosha> vidim ja
<Alyosha> samo
<Alyosha> If you run screen you will see the following text:
<Alyosha> in tralal hopsasa
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Alyosha> ampak meni napise da ki unknown
<Alyosha> command
<Alyosha> oz. command not found:D
<CrazyLemon> Screen version 4.00.03jw4 (FAU) 2-May-06
<CrazyLemon> Copyright (c) 1993-2002 Juergen Weigert, Michael Schroeder
<CrazyLemon> Copyright (c) 1987 Oliver Laumann
<Alyosha> mogoce ni instaliran?
<CrazyLemon> očitno ni inštaliran po defaultu
<CrazyLemon> kar je malo neumno
<Alyosha> apt-get install screen?
<Alyosha> ma po defaultu sem instaliraw praw uno golo verzijo
<Alyosha> nic
<Alyosha> in pol sem pač malo dodal stvari
<Alyosha> kar sem do zdaj rabu:D
<CrazyLemon> ma vseeno
<Alyosha> eko pa ga mam:D
<Alyosha> samo se vedno ne stekam kje tu bi jaz zdj mogu najt uni server ki mi lawfa u ozadju?
<CrazyLemon> ne moreš ga s tem najt
<CrazyLemon> moraš ga killat
<CrazyLemon> in ga ponovno zalaufat v screenu
<CrazyLemon> in komaj potem lahko uporabiš screen za to da vidiš svoj server
<Alyosha> mhm mhm
<Alyosha> a kako pogledam katiri procesi lawfajo?
<CrazyLemon> ps
<CrazyLemon> ps a
<CrazyLemon> ps x
<CrazyLemon> ps ax
<CrazyLemon> etc :D
<Alyosha> in killam?:D
<CrazyLemon> kill ST_procesa
<CrazyLemon> al pa kill -9 ST_procesa
<Alyosha> niice:D
<Alyosha> ma jebemga
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> zakaj mi ga je ugasnilo ko sem gasu putty?
<Alyosha> pizda smrdljiva
<Alyosha> joooj
<CrazyLemon> si uporabu screen ?
<Alyosha> grem spat dj ki nemoram vec niti mislit niti gledat
<Alyosha> ma neki sem ja
<Alyosha> nwem ce sem ubistvu
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> neki :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ja no :D
<Alyosha> papiše tam
<Alyosha> da zazenem pač screen
<Alyosha> in to je to
<Alyosha> ?
<Alyosha> in pol pac iz tam nardim ukaz
<Alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> moraš v screenu zalaufat ukaz..in nato deattachat screen
<Alyosha> deattachat?
<CrazyLemon> ctrl +a      +d
<CrazyLemon> in nato ko hočeš videt kaj se dogaja
<CrazyLemon> ga spet 'attachas' :D
<CrazyLemon> če maš sam enga je to 'screen -R' kok sm vidu v navodilih :D
<Alyosha> ooo baki
<Alyosha> vidi vidi:D
<Alyosha> sepravi zdj ko sem ga deattachal
<Alyosha> lahko gasim putty in bi moglo delat?
<CrazyLemon> moglo bi ja
<CrazyLemon> probaj :D
<Alyosha> to to mi raaadi:D
<Alyosha> daj daj tange sestro:D
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> si probal 'screen -R' ?
<Alyosha> zdj bom
<Alyosha> ugalvnem je gasnjen putty in dela
<Alyosha> to je bil prvi cilj:D
<Alyosha> ko dam -R mi napise pac ja
<Alyosha> katiri screeni lawfajo
<Alyosha> in kako zazenem unega ki hocem
<CrazyLemon> no cool :D
<Alyosha> boljse ko cool:D
<Alyosha> dankeshen
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> np..račun bo pršu po pošti enkrat drug teden
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<Alyosha> hahaha:D
<Alyosha> ti kr poslji:D
<Alyosha> Type "screen [-d] -r [pid.]tty.host" to resume one of them.
<Alyosha> kaj uni -d rabi u []
<Alyosha> al kako?
<CrazyLemon> a-a
<Alyosha> samo -r
<CrazyLemon> to je za detach
<Alyosha> aha aha
<CrazyLemon>   -d -r   Reattach a session and if necessary detach it first.
<Alyosha> jes jes sem jo reatachal
<Alyosha> samo mi ne piše
<Alyosha> ko da je zmrznjeno
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj delaš kaj al nič
<CrazyLemon> verjetno ne izpisuje nonstop
<Alyosha> aja to je uniprvi
<Alyosha> ki sem neki zajebal:D
<Alyosha> kako ga killam ta screen zdj?
<Alyosha> ki sta bla 2
<CrazyLemon> napiši exit v screenu :D
<Alyosha> ne tipka sploh
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<Alyosha> ko da je zmrznjeno
<Alyosha> in en in drugi
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam :D
<Alyosha> ma nema veze:D
<Alyosha> glalvno da dela zdj to
<Alyosha> da lahko grem spat
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> ¸nice
<Alyosha> deluva
<Alyosha> ugalvnem ce bikdo igral CSS je odprt server:D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Alyosha> 89.212.50.29:27015
<Alyosha> Koper underground
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> objavi na forumu :)
<Alyosha> kje?
<CrazyLemon> pod Igre
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Alyosha> !google ubuntu forum
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma joj :D
<Alyosha> aja na unem
<Alyosha> sj mam na favourites
<Alyosha> jebotte:D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/forum/38/
<Seniorita> Igre (Stran 1) - Ubuntu.si forum
<Alyosha> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/32791/#p32791
<Seniorita> Counter Strike: Source server (Stran 1) - Igre - Ubuntu.si forum
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> zdj pa res spat
<Alyosha> aja se kontakt moram dodat:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] alyosha: Counter Strike: Source server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4707/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> kak kontakt
<CrazyLemon> naj te prek foruma kontaktirajo pa je :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa jim reci da se za matche dobite na #ubuntu-si
<Alyosha> ja sj
<Alyosha> tu na ircu:D
<Alyosha> eko
<Alyosha> ma itak jz to ne igram neki:D niti nimam miške da bi lahko na laptopu pa ni tko lahko:D
<Alyosha> rad bi da gre folk gor
<Alyosha> da vidim ce bo delalo to ko t treba
<Alyosha> linija je ql in pc tudi bi mogu zdrzat 32 ljudi brez problema
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> pa za koga si pol naredu :D
<Alyosha> za folk da se igra:D
<Alyosha> pol bomo pa kašnemu še podvalli za kasen € tudi:D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Alyosha> samo moram prvo stestirat to dobro
<Alyosha> sj bi igraw jz
<CrazyLemon> androtu podvali :)))
<Alyosha> samo ti pravim da miške nimam:D
<Alyosha> hahah ma on igra samo swat jebo ga on čene bi ze:D
<CrazyLemon> ma miško dobiš za 5-6 €
<Alyosha> ma tudi tu doma se najde kašna samo u krevetu je tezko upravljat z miško:D
<CrazyLemon> lol..to se zdej sliši drugače kot si ti mislu :)))
<Alyosha> loool
<Alyosha> sj res
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> ah to ni tko tezko:D
<Alyosha> dela use sama skoraj
<Alyosha> hahhaha:D
<Alyosha> djdj človek tu me zadrzujes
<Alyosha> moram spat
<Alyosha> ju3 treba it delat
<Alyosha> stari to je ennarobe svet
<Alyosha> med tednom doma za vikend delat
<Alyosha> ...
<CrazyLemon> a spet ročaje barvaš?
<Alyosha> tako nekako:D
<Alyosha> ju3 bom verjetno ene nove
<Alyosha> pisane:D
<CrazyLemon> ajde pol....pazi da te kdo ne nafarba :))
<Alyosha> hahaha
<Alyosha> to so me ze ko sem reku da grem ju3 gor:D
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
 * Alyosha off
<Alyosha> lahko noč
<CrazyLemon> noč
<Alyosha> se neki:D
<Alyosha> 1. Take a picture of your face, making your most common/natural expression.
<Alyosha> 2. Resize the picture as close as you can to the actual size of your face.
<Alyosha> 3. Print the picture. Cut out the eyes.
<Alyosha> 4. Stand in front of a mirror in a dark room, the darker the better, and wait for your eyes to adjust enough to where you can see your reflection.
<Alyosha> 5. Hold the picture of your face a few inches away from your own, facing the mirror, and look at yourself through the eye holes.
<Alyosha> 6. Do this for at least five minutes, then lower the picture.
<Alyosha> You can look in the mirror, look around yourself, and go walking through your house, and supposedly, you are supposed to hallucinate.
<Alyosha> eko
<Alyosha> pa javi mi kako bo šlo:D jz nevem če bi probaw:D
<Alyosha> samo ful bi:D
<CrazyLemon> looooooooooool
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha...ja valda D:
<Alyosha> baje da deluje:D
<CrazyLemon> se zadenes tako da sebe gledaš
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Alyosha> ma nwem
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> to sem dobu na 4chan:D
<Alyosha> folk pravi da buba:D
<Alyosha> u glavo posteno:D
<Alyosha> samo da ni hudega:D
<Alyosha> mine hitro:DD
<CrazyLemon> dej si na mp3 player tisto muziko..ki te zadane
<Alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> obstajajo taki komadi..k majo učinek droge
<Alyosha> res to al to fora:D
<CrazyLemon> naj bi bilo res
<Alyosha> probaw kdo?
<CrazyLemon> nisem probal
<Alyosha> pizda rabim neki zdj
<Alyosha> sem nehaw pipat mona
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> 8 dni!
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> aaaa..abstinenča kriza te daje :)))
<Alyosha> prvic po 7 letih:D
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu da pojav že pri androtu
<Alyosha> ma po pravici povedano niti ne:D
<CrazyLemon> ma ni dougo zdržal :D
<Alyosha> hehe kako ne
<Alyosha> eno leto ni pipaw on
<CrazyLemon> ma neki časa je bil brez ja
<CrazyLemon> samo pol spet začeu :D
<Alyosha> eno leto al se vec
<CrazyLemon> kaj Å¡e vedno kadi?
<Alyosha> e ja..zivot ga natjero:DD
<Alyosha> ja ja
<Alyosha> danes sem biw tam
<Alyosha> tip kadi a jaz ne
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> in ti pravim praw uno ni me neki niti vleklo da bi
<Alyosha> samo ki to je blo tko
<CrazyLemon> ma sej prav..enkrat moraš nehat :D
<Alyosha> nisem nehaw prostovoljno
<Alyosha> oz. sem
<CrazyLemon> lol :))
<Alyosha> ampak zaradi okoliscin:D
<CrazyLemon> punca prisililaa al kaj :D
<Alyosha> ne ne
<Alyosha> beres kaj casopis?:D
<CrazyLemon> berem..kaj si koga ubil al kaj? :D
<Alyosha> n ene
<Alyosha> padla hišna:DD
<CrazyLemon> lol :))
<Alyosha> eee ja:D
<Alyosha> niso lahke:D
<CrazyLemon> čaki..hišni pripor maš ?
<Alyosha> sem bil zdj te dni medijska zvezda:DD
<Alyosha> ne Å¡e:DD
<Alyosha> hahha
<Alyosha> bla je hišnapreiskava
<Alyosha> in so bli zelo veseli
<Alyosha> možje postave:D
<CrazyLemon> ajaaa :D    haha..kolko so ti najdli jebote :D
<Alyosha> jaz pa po drugi strani ne tolko:D
<Alyosha> tako da me je kr obrnilo
<Alyosha> ko sem vidu kako mi pobirajo use:D
<CrazyLemon> kako to da so ti pustili pc? :)   ponavadi vse poberejo
<Alyosha> hehehe
<Alyosha> pc ni mel veze z tem:D
<CrazyLemon> ma vem..samo ponavadi ko začnejo pobirat..poberejo vse :D
<Alyosha> !google laboratorij konoplje markovec
<Alyosha> :D
<Seniorita> Na Markovcu odkrili laboratorij za gojenje konoplje - Primorske Novice http://www.primorske.si/Kronika/Na-Markovcu-odkrili-laboratorij-za-gojenje-konoplj.aspx
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> a cel lab si mel
<CrazyLemon> o jebote
<Alyosha> pa nego:D
<CrazyLemon> dej..veš kaj naredi
<Alyosha> ko se dela se dela zaprew:DD
<CrazyLemon> takoj prepiši ta server na moje ime :))))
<Alyosha> hahahha
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> ne ne to je u drugem stanu:D
<Alyosha> uno je bil stan smao za lab
<Alyosha> u najemu
<CrazyLemon> kdo je vedu za to? al si tolko kuru elektrike da je blo očitno?
<Alyosha> noben ni vedu
<Alyosha> in po el. nebi nikoli postekali
<Alyosha> blo je praw uno
<Alyosha> nesreča maximalna
<Alyosha> tipi bli pri nekomu u bloku
<Alyosha> in usput slučajno
<Alyosha> najdli
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> a 3 mesce hodli mimo niso nic vedli
<Alyosha> ves kko so bli veseli ko so vidli
<Alyosha> pff
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> jao jao..samo stari si mel kr dosti tega :)
<Alyosha> ma lih prej smo govorili da slika zavaja
<CrazyLemon> lepo si si zrihtal :D
<Alyosha> + novice niso za verjet use kar pise
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> nism vedu da si tako urejen :)))))
<Alyosha> hehe to pa:D
<Alyosha> hahahah
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> ko se gre za prave stvari:DD
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Alyosha> samo ki so smradi ne
<Alyosha> si vidu kao 1,8kg
<CrazyLemon> emm..da ti takoj povem
<CrazyLemon> tale chat se logira
<Alyosha> a u resnici
<Alyosha> ma bmk
<Alyosha> itak usi vejo use
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> so me ze dobili
<Alyosha> ni neki da mam kaj za skrivat:D
<CrazyLemon> no sej vem..samo vseeno :D
<Alyosha> hehe:D
<CrazyLemon> da ne bi reku neki kar ne vejo :D
<Alyosha> uglavnem ze ce se logira moram povedat se enrkat
<Alyosha> kar sem povedal ze njim
<Alyosha> in tudi u telefon(kiga spijajo):D
<Alyosha> da od unih 1,8kgf
<Alyosha> kg
<Alyosha> ki pise tam
<Alyosha> da je blo ne
<Alyosha> od tega u resnici je blo dobrih 200g
<Alyosha> ostalih 1,5kg
<Alyosha> je blo pirje in Å¡tibla a.k.a smeti
<Alyosha> samo to njih ne briga dosti
<Alyosha> hebemjih
<Alyosha> smradovi pandurski
<Alyosha> če berete
<Alyosha> jebite se
<CrazyLemon> kaj poznam tega 25letnika? :)
<Alyosha> jp
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<Alyosha> :DD
<Alyosha> mislim
<Alyosha> pomoje ga no
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> iz okolice kopra
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja ma jih je dosti :D
<CrazyLemon> iz kje je ..samo to povej
<Alyosha> sosolec od andreja:D
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaa
<Alyosha> luigi buffon
<CrazyLemon> LU?
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> to je blo nekako očitno :D
<Alyosha> eee ja:D
<Alyosha> hahaha
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> in ti pravim ko sem gledal
<Alyosha> kako pobirajo
<Alyosha> mojo sladko dobro vutro
<Alyosha> praw je
<Alyosha> umru delček mene:DD
<Alyosha> in sem reku da nebom več kadil ni šanse
<CrazyLemon> ma še mala je..bolše da so zdej pobrali kot pa takrat ko bi zrasla :D
<Alyosha> Å¡e te smeti ki se prodajajo okoli
<Alyosha> jah samo to je druga runda:D
<Alyosha> cepraw ja dobro da je tko...ki čene bi dali oni na vago še une pjante
<Alyosha> ki so rasle
<Alyosha> bi blo nakoncu 8kg mona
<Alyosha> cudno da zemlje niso vagali tudi
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<Alyosha> cepci eni
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<Alyosha> sj moram it ju3 nardit gor slikco
<Alyosha> kaj so pustili:D
<Alyosha> tipi so očistli stari stanovanje uno u nulo
<Alyosha> use pobrali
<Alyosha> do vijaka zadnjega
<CrazyLemon> jao jao :D
<Alyosha> razen zemljo uso
<Alyosha> so stresli sredi sobe:D
<Alyosha> pobrali samo lonce
<Alyosha> jim je blo pretezko:D
<Alyosha> tko da mma sredi spalnice en kup zemlje
<Alyosha> cca 800l
<Alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> in..kdaj je obravnava?
<Alyosha> ma nwem
<Alyosha> to je blo prejsnji teden
<Alyosha> in tip mi je reku kao
<Alyosha> mogoče letos mogoce drugo leto:D
<Alyosha> moram se odvetnika ustelat
<Alyosha> da izpodbijem jaz teh 1,8kg mona
<Alyosha> magari da je blo tolko
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> tipi so prizadeti res
<Alyosha> a ws kasna to bla akcija
<Alyosha> pff:D
<CrazyLemon> jao jao :D
<Alyosha> wozim jaz curo u solo
<CrazyLemon> kaj si bil ti takrat tam?
<Alyosha> samo za nami
<Alyosha> krimsi
<Alyosha> lučke
<Alyosha> wi wi wi
<Alyosha> :DD
<Alyosha> prileteli 300
<Alyosha> samo sem ji reku
<CrazyLemon> aja..kao zasledovali te pa to :D
<Alyosha> klici sestricno da te pride iskat.DD
<Alyosha> tko jsem vedu kolko je ura
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> en dan prej me ustavli
<Alyosha> isti krimsi
<Alyosha> kao kontrola prometa:DD
<Alyosha> pederi
<Alyosha> blo mi cudno ful
<Alyosha> neki gledali cackali sprasavali
<Alyosha> a nic
<Alyosha> cakali Å¡e na nalog
<CrazyLemon> pa kako so vedli da si prav ti :) kaj si nonstop biu v stanovanju da so te vidli al kaj
<Alyosha> in naslednji dan zjutraj prva stvar ko smo sli od doma
<Alyosha> ma stari tipi ko so to odkrili
<Alyosha> uni dan
<Alyosha> jaz biw notri
<Alyosha> zalivaw
<Alyosha> oni u bloku sprasavali
<Alyosha> cigav je starn:D
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<Alyosha> in pol kotzgleda sow vn
<Alyosha> in me vidli
<Alyosha> sli za mano
<Alyosha> in me ustavli malo nizje
<Alyosha> kao luč ti ne dela
<Alyosha> :DD
<Alyosha> dobili use podatke
<Alyosha> in drugi dan
<Alyosha> akcija
<Alyosha> prileteli ustavli
<CrazyLemon> pa ti res ni luč delala? :D
<Alyosha> aretirali
<Alyosha> res ni ne
<Alyosha> :DDD
<Alyosha> leva zadnja:D
<CrazyLemon> a jebote mona
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> da bi ti delala Å¡e danes ne bi vedli kdo si :)))
<Alyosha> hahah bi bi
<Alyosha> ustavli bioni mene useeno
<Alyosha> nekako
<Alyosha> neki bi se ze zmislili
<Alyosha> ker vedli so da sem jz ki so me vidli it iz stanovanja
<CrazyLemon> jao :)
<Alyosha> praw:D
<Alyosha> in fora Å¡e stari
<Alyosha> awto ne
<Alyosha> ki sem mew:D
<Alyosha> ni bil reg. 2 leti ze:DDD
<Alyosha> se awto mi pobrali:D
<CrazyLemon> loool
<CrazyLemon> a jebote život ti si prav hotu da te ustavijo :D
<Alyosha> mogu it kupit zdj neka jajca od hyundaja:D
<Alyosha> hahaha ma ne to je blo tko..slucajno:D
<Alyosha> a se awto od leasinga:D
<CrazyLemon> zrihtal cel lab in nisi mogu registrirat avta.. haha..pizda si čuden :D
<Alyosha> ce nisem mew para mona
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> se awto ni biw plačan
<Alyosha> ki je biw na leasing:D
<Alyosha> tako da tui ce bi hotu reg. nebi mogu bi mogu prvo placat leasing
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> 1 leto:D
<Alyosha> tipi me iskali powsod ze prej:D
<CrazyLemon> 1 leto so ti pusti da furaš avto brez da plačaš ??
<CrazyLemon> dej povej ker to leasing da grem po avto si :D
<Alyosha> tudi tebe bi ce nebi vedli kje zivs:D
<Alyosha> jz prijavljen sem gor u tolminu da zivim:D
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<Alyosha> gor so me iskali te dve leti:DD
<Alyosha> ugalvnem mučka do jaja:D
<Alyosha> in prejsnji teden je puklo:D
<Alyosha> do jaja:DD
<CrazyLemon> pa čaki malo..kaj nisi ti bil tle prejšni teden
<CrazyLemon> nism opazu da te ni
<Alyosha> hahha
<Alyosha> en dan sem manjkaw:D
<Alyosha> to je blo u cetrtekzjutraj ob 8h
<Alyosha> me pobrali
<Alyosha> in domow sem prisu zvecir pozno:D
<Alyosha> biw zaprt dol na postaji 12h:D
<Alyosha> malo vec.D
<Alyosha> tipi mi naročli iz cityja pico:DDD
<Alyosha> ti pripada
<Alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> res al kaj :D
<CrazyLemon> caar :D
<Alyosha> še sem mew srečo ki so meli pac me sanso drzat 48h
<Alyosha> ma so me spustili so rešli prej:D
<Alyosha> hahaha res stari
<Alyosha> smao gledaw sem
<Alyosha> ki uno mi recejo da mi pripada da jem
<Alyosha> in pijem
<Alyosha> samo naj pozvonim tam tipu
<Alyosha> na uni domofon kao
<Alyosha> in uno ajd da vidimo kaj dajo za jest
<Alyosha> klicem tipa
<Alyosha> pride uni
<Alyosha> kao
<Alyosha> kaj bos jedu
<Alyosha> jz gledam
<Alyosha> ?
<Alyosha> kako kaj bom
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<Alyosha> prinesi ne kaj maste
<Alyosha> in tip pa kaj bos da narocim
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> bos pico?
<Alyosha> :DD
<Alyosha> iz prve
<Alyosha> jaj a Å¡unka sir gobe:DD
<Alyosha> in tipi prinesejo iz cityja mona:D
<Alyosha> in kupon so strgali dol
<Alyosha> :DD
<Alyosha> pol si oni naročajo đabe:D
<CrazyLemon> hahaha..da prišparajo pri luigiju :))))
<Alyosha> hahahaha
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> njega stari psloh niso
<CrazyLemon> on je dobu gratis hahaha
<Alyosha> to je blo cudno stari
<Alyosha> jz mislu uno
<Alyosha> tipi so sli se po njega ne
<CrazyLemon> niti zaslišali ga niso ?
<Alyosha> on je nekje drugje
<Alyosha> ma stari pazi ti to
<Alyosha> oni meni kao
<Alyosha> a use pisano na njega
<Alyosha> stanovanje
<Alyosha> poloznice
<Alyosha> use
<Alyosha> in tipi meni kao
<Alyosha> kaj mas st. od njega
<Alyosha> kao on je lasnitk
<Alyosha> ma pravico prit gledat
<Alyosha> ko ti delamo hisno
<Alyosha> jz gledam cudno uno
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<Alyosha> buu
<Alyosha> ajd dam jim broj
<Alyosha> klice tipa
<Alyosha> ow kao ce hoces lahko prides
<Alyosha> tu u tvojem stanu smo aljosu najdli lab.
<Alyosha> pol mi sploh ni blo nic jasno vec
<Alyosha> in uno mi gor
<Alyosha> oni razdirajo use to
<Alyosha> in pride on mimo:D
<Alyosha> kao
<Alyosha> ewo me
<Alyosha> njemu se manj jasno:D
<Alyosha> in tipi kao
<Alyosha> jah tu smo pri aljosu
<Alyosha> hisna in to
<Alyosha> če hoces bodi tu cene pejdi domow
<CrazyLemon> lool :D pri tebi :D
<Alyosha> bos dobu papirje po posti kao
<Alyosha> ???!?!
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> tip samo gleda
<Alyosha> ammm grem jaz ja
<Alyosha> se mi mudi.DDD
<Alyosha> tudi na nalogu
<Alyosha> kao nalog za aljoso na naslovu berneticeva
<Alyosha> njega nikjer niti omenjenega
<Alyosha> pol so ga klicali cez 2 dni
<Alyosha> da pride dat izjavo na postajo
<Alyosha> ker pac je on meni omogočal uzivanje
<Alyosha> za to bojo njega sodli
<Alyosha> ...
<Alyosha> svašta.D
<CrazyLemon> svašta res :D
<Alyosha> a da nebi blo mene uni dan gor
<Alyosha> bi njega sturli:D
<Alyosha> 100%
<Alyosha> ker mene nebi meli kje najt sploh:D
<Alyosha> jaz veze mel z unim
<CrazyLemon> v tolminu edino :))
<Alyosha> samo pač uporabljal sem
<Alyosha> hahaha
<Alyosha> nisem bil gor mona ze par let:DD
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj si živel gor al kaj
<Alyosha> jp
<Alyosha> mamo stan gor se vedno
<Alyosha> samo oddajamo
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> in sem tam Å¡e vedno prijavljen
<CrazyLemon> ej..lih sm te hotu neki prašat že dolgo samo vedno pozabim
<Alyosha> tako da use kar me iscejo me iscejo gor
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj je bil tvoj sošolec Edin ?
<CrazyLemon> v srednji
<Alyosha> topalovic?
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Alyosha> je bil ja u 3jem
<Alyosha> dokler sem bil jaz:D
<CrazyLemon> pa vidiš kaj tipa? :D
<Alyosha> ma ubistvu zdj ga bom:D
<Alyosha> tip hodi z sestro
<CrazyLemon> pizda ga nisem vidu že 5 let ..od srednje
<Alyosha> od tega ki delma jaz pri njemu:D
<CrazyLemon> res al kaj :D
<Alyosha> in on je sow prejsnji teden delat namesto mene ko me ni blo:DD
<Alyosha> hahaha
<Alyosha> nisem niti jaz vedu:D
<Alyosha> reku mi tip pol kao
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj tip sploh dela :D
<Alyosha> ti si mi zmagliraw in sem mogu njega klicat:D
<Alyosha> ma pojma nimam
<Alyosha> nisem ga vidu tui jaz ze 5 let
<Alyosha> topalovic mona:D
<Alyosha> samo ja jz sem bil sosolec njegov pol leta:D
<CrazyLemon> pa tipa sploh ni nikjer za videt :D
<Alyosha> pol sem letew:D
<Alyosha> ma pomoje doma z curo in tako
<CrazyLemon> pa kje sploh živi? v šalari še vedno?
<Alyosha> pomoje ja
<Alyosha> gor tam
<Alyosha> na stari Å¡marski
<CrazyLemon> ja ja
<Alyosha> zdj kao ta tedne da bo prisu malo delat
<Alyosha> ker bomo meli neki ful
<Alyosha> ga bom mogoce vidu
<Alyosha> pa bom vedu kaj vec:DD
<CrazyLemon> pozdravi ga če ga vidiš :D
<Alyosha> bo ja
<Alyosha> bom
<Alyosha> nazadnje
<Alyosha> sem ga vidu
<Alyosha> ko so koncali moji sosolci 4.letnik
<Alyosha> ki je bla neka zurka z razredom
<Alyosha> in tip kresnu neko sosolko naso:D
<Alyosha> blo kao novica ful:DD
<CrazyLemon> hahaha :D
<Alyosha> takrat sem ga vidu in od takrat sploh nic
<Alyosha> to je ze staari
<Alyosha> dosti let:D
<CrazyLemon> aaaa ne..js sm ga vidu enkrat po tem
<CrazyLemon> enkrat okrog leta 2006..ko sm šel vn ..sm ga vidu v portorožu :D
<Alyosha> hehe
<CrazyLemon> to je blo zadnjič
<Alyosha> on je biw smešen:D
<CrazyLemon> ma tip je prav bosanac :D
<Alyosha> tip edino ang. je znaw
<Alyosha> ostalo use rupa
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> ja ja bosko original:D
<CrazyLemon> pa sej..js in on sva oba trpela ko sva mela italijanščino :D
<Alyosha> hahahha
<Alyosha> smo ze 3je.D
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> samo on je naredu ne
<Alyosha> use do 3.
<Alyosha> 4.
<Alyosha> Å¡e maturo mona
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti nisi ?
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> mene so izkljucli u 3.letniku:D
<CrazyLemon> sej če nisi boš zdej v hišnem mel dosti časa :p
<Alyosha> enega redkih:D
<Alyosha> hahaha ne ne sj pomoje bo kasna pogojna
<Alyosha> moram si ustlat odvetnika
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> zaradi neopravičenih? :)
<Alyosha> mah usega po malo
<Alyosha> prvo to ja
<Alyosha> pol so rekli kao
<Alyosha> se eno manjkas in gres
<Alyosha> resetirali mi na 49:D
<Alyosha> in pol sem hodu
<Alyosha> in so me nervirali
<Alyosha> sem jim jebaw mater
<CrazyLemon> mi smo meli malo morje neopravičenih :D in še večje more "opravičenih" :D
<Alyosha> in so padli 2 3 ukora in je
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> ja ja jz sem jih mew nekih 350 al nwem kolko
<Alyosha> samo so pol resetirali
<Alyosha> na 49
<Alyosha> in rekli kao
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi ene par ukorov je blo ja.. :D ukor pred ravnateljem je bil zadnji :D
<Alyosha> se ena in letis
<Alyosha> wem da od septembra
<Alyosha> do novega leta
<Alyosha> sem manjkaw vec ko 2 mesca skupaj
<Alyosha> po urah če si računaw:D
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<Alyosha> pri telovadbi pridem uno
<Alyosha> enkrat novembra prvic
<Alyosha> tip gleda
<Alyosha> ma kdo si ti
<Alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> a mi Å¡pricali zaradi telovadbe :DD
<CrazyLemon> po cel dan bli na bonifiki igrali nogomet :D
<Alyosha> mi tudi
<Alyosha> duvali cew dan na bonifiki:DD
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<Alyosha> praw se spownem enkrat
<Alyosha> grem do ita.
<Alyosha> u stollpu:D
<Alyosha> in vidim tipi ze not
<Alyosha> uno
<Alyosha> ehh:D
<CrazyLemon> ja ja
<Alyosha> klicem androta
<Alyosha> kje si
<Alyosha> bonifika.DD
<Alyosha> tip mew rođendan
<Alyosha> odpade takoj cew dan:D
<Alyosha> stari kako je blo u srednji hudo Å¡ele
<Alyosha> nmj
<Alyosha> brutalno:D
<CrazyLemon> nevem kje sm vidu slike..enkrat ko ste bli na bonifiki al kje..ste meli neke ogromne kanone :D
<Alyosha> takoj bi sow se enkrat
<Alyosha> e
<CrazyLemon> prav uno..ogromno :D
<Alyosha> to je blo takrat:D
<Alyosha> na obali
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> praw uno
<Alyosha> metriči:D
<Alyosha> na obali ble slike
<Alyosha> andro brdar
<Alyosha> udovic mislim da je prisu tudi
<Alyosha> in se par folka.D
<CrazyLemon> kaj ni bil tudi siniša z vami?
<Alyosha> ma nebi reku da uni dan
<Alyosha> mozno tudi
<Alyosha> itak je megleno blo:D
<Alyosha> sinisha mona
<Alyosha> ga vidis kaj?
<Alyosha> tip je puko dobro
<CrazyLemon> ma vidim vsako tolko ja...tip je puko uno zares
<Alyosha> ma dobro zdj je "ql"
<Alyosha> samo tko
<Alyosha> bala
<Alyosha> ..
<CrazyLemon> ma bolše je kot je bil prej
<Alyosha> sem ga vidu lih zdj enrkat mesec dva nazaj
<Alyosha> debeluh jeratal
<Alyosha> od tablet uno ful
<Alyosha> napihnejn
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<Alyosha> eeee ja
<Alyosha> samo tam newem jaz kaj je blo
<Alyosha> da je njega tolko spucalo
<CrazyLemon> na čemu je on sploh bil..na horsu ? al je na methu bil?
<Alyosha> ma neeee
<Alyosha> nic od tega
<CrazyLemon> si siguren? js sm slišal da je bil na horsu
<CrazyLemon> igle ble v giru pa to
<Alyosha> ma ja to je folk govoru
<Alyosha> ma ni bil on
<Alyosha> ki tko enkrat sem ga srecaw u zdravstvenem
<Alyosha> in tip tko neki zacew govorit
<Alyosha> in tko kar mi je udovic povedaw
<Alyosha> tip kao
<Alyosha> da ga je neka cura sjebala ful
<Alyosha> in pol psiha se od vutre
<Alyosha> in ugalvnem zacew neke prisluhe dobijat
<Alyosha> in privide
<Alyosha> in tasne neke
<Alyosha> sj to folk ki je nagnjen h tem zadevam ga lahkovutra sjebe pošteno
<CrazyLemon> samo od trave? ne vem no..nisem še slišal za to
<Alyosha> bolj ko hors
<Alyosha> ja ja 100% lahko
<Alyosha> smo mi do doziveli z udovicem staaari
<Alyosha> uno je tudi blo
<Alyosha> tip prvo enkrat
<Alyosha> pri androtu
<Alyosha> itak smo se zadevali uno pošteno
<Alyosha> po 5-10g dnevno
<Alyosha> skunje une prave uvožene
<Alyosha> puca u mozak
<Alyosha> in bli mi pri androtu
<Alyosha> itak odvaljeni
<CrazyLemon> em..logira se to :D   da ne bi ti podvali Å¡e kaj za nazaj :D
<Alyosha> skadili ze 20jintow uni dan sigurno
<Alyosha> ma nima to veze
<Alyosha> lahko mi kito sisajo
<Alyosha> in uglavnem tip
<Alyosha> kr na enkrat
<Alyosha> dajem mu joint
<Alyosha> in tip gleda
<Alyosha> uno u prazno
<Alyosha> gldamo mi njega
<Alyosha> alo
<Alyosha> udovic
<Alyosha> kaj je
<Alyosha> kje si
<Alyosha> in uni nas gleda
<Alyosha> in reče
<Alyosha> kdo je shorty
<Alyosha> kaj jaz sem shorty
<Alyosha> kje smo
<Alyosha> kaj smo
<Alyosha> wtf?!
<Alyosha> mi smao gledamo
<CrazyLemon> lol :D  "kaj jaz sem shorty" :DD
<Alyosha> ow udovic kaj je s tabo??
<Alyosha> jaa stari
<Alyosha> prasaj androta
<Alyosha> :Dt
<Alyosha> to nebomo nikoli pozabli
<Alyosha> in tip uno 10s nekje
<CrazyLemon> ne se jebat..iin vi niste crkavali od smeha? :D
<Alyosha> 15
<Alyosha> ma valda mi umrli
<Alyosha> in tip pride h sebi
<Alyosha> in uno mi tudi od smeha
<Alyosha> in kao kaj je blo
<Alyosha> tip uno
<CrazyLemon> haha..jao tip je bil shorty hahahah
<Alyosha> buu
<Alyosha> nevem
<Alyosha> tip sploh ni vedu nič
<Alyosha> blackout
<Alyosha> in uno ajd
<Alyosha> nikoli vec nic
<Alyosha> staari gremo mi u amsterdam
<Alyosha> ubistvu do kolega enega mojega bolj na sever Aalekmar
<Alyosha> in pridemo mi gor
<Alyosha> tip celo pot uno zurka
<Alyosha> skace
<Alyosha> pipamo po poti itak
<Alyosha> pridem ogor
<Alyosha> gor
<Alyosha> tkoj u coffeshop
<Alyosha> namotamo 3 4 5 12 bomb
<Alyosha> in do tipa domow tam
<Alyosha> in use ql vecalmanj
<Alyosha> gremo mi spat skoraj usi
<Alyosha> andro sonja in ta kolega bli se budni spodaj
<Alyosha> in kar naenkrat cujes tipa
<Alyosha> udovic to
<Alyosha> neki kriči stari
<Alyosha> ma uno
<Alyosha> pošteno
<Alyosha> usi se zbudili
<Alyosha> uno wtf kaj je z tipm?!
<Alyosha> kao use ql neki s5 ga mede buu
<Alyosha> bomo ze
<Alyosha> zjutraj se zbudimo stari
<Alyosha> tip ni vedu kje je kddo je kaj je
<Alyosha> nic
<Alyosha> uno magla
<Alyosha> mi smo ga uno prasali clovek bos jedu
<Alyosha> si zejen
<Alyosha> kaj bos
<Alyosha> tip nas gleda
<Alyosha> ma kaj sem lačen?
<Alyosha> bom piw?
<Alyosha> buuu
<CrazyLemon> loll..ne se jebat mona :D
<Alyosha> in stari tip je biw tašen cew teden gor
<Alyosha> ow ma nekje je slika
<Alyosha> andro ima semizdi
<Alyosha> staaari
<Alyosha> uni ki so vidli sliko usi so cedli od smeha
<Alyosha> rekli uno tip je produvaw
<Alyosha> ta je na horsu
<Alyosha> zgubu se
<CrazyLemon> in pol folk govori da trava ne Å¡kodi zdravju :D
<Alyosha> a tip ni kadiw vec uni teden sploh
<Alyosha> hehe ma to ljudje ki majo neka nagnjenja
<Alyosha> h skicofreniji
<Alyosha> in podobnim boleznim
<Alyosha> jim lahko od vutre udari
<Alyosha> vn
<Alyosha> in stari tip cew teden uni zgubu se
<Alyosha> gremo domow
<Alyosha> tip celo pot hotuvozit
<Alyosha> vozu 70 80 po awtocesti
<Alyosha> stari
<Alyosha> ubit smo ga hotli
<CrazyLemon> mah..udovic ni lih nagnjen k temu..odkar vem za udovica tip se nonstop smejau :D
<Alyosha> ni hotu it izavolana
<Alyosha> ma ja ma pusti ti to kako zgleda clovek..to so geni
<Alyosha> pojma mi nimamo kaj je u nas:D
<Alyosha> in pridemo mi nazaj stari
<Alyosha> tip pride domow
<Alyosha> stara njegova tkoj nas klice use
<Alyosha> da kaj smo mu dali
<Alyosha> da smo ga zdrogirali
<Alyosha> da tip je prolupaw
<Alyosha> da neve kje je kdo je nic
<Alyosha> tip se 2 mesca ni prisu h sebi stari
<Alyosha> ...
<Alyosha> in z shinisho je blo pomoje isto tko neki
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj je delau 2 mesca?
<Alyosha> doma
<Alyosha> gledaw u zrak
<Alyosha> cudu se
<Alyosha> nic mu blo jasno
<Alyosha> mislim sj je blo tko bolse s casom
<CrazyLemon> ne se jebat..ni ga noben peljau zdravniku ?
<Alyosha> samo eno 2 mesca se ni biw pri sebi
<Alyosha> pa wlda so ga
<Alyosha> stara tkoj ga odpeljala
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj so rekli?
<Alyosha> tip mew nwem kaj nek napad depresije mona
<Alyosha> al nevem kaj
<Alyosha> a isto bla neka cura u igri
<Alyosha> neki ga odjebala
<CrazyLemon> kaj je po tistem Å¡e kadiu? :D
<Alyosha> al kaj jaz vem kaj
<Alyosha> ma malo nic:D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Alyosha> ful malo kdaj da on pipa.D
<Alyosha> se boji verjetno:DD
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj se spomne kaj se je dogajalo v amsterdamu al bol ne ?
<Alyosha> ma uno res kako ga je njega takrat gor odvallo jz tega vidu nisem
<Alyosha> ma nic
<Alyosha> pojma nima
<Alyosha> :d
<CrazyLemon> jebeš tak amsterdam če se ne spomneš da si biu gor :DD
<Alyosha> hehe
<Alyosha> a fora to
<Alyosha> jz in on
<Alyosha> bli eno leto prej
<Alyosha> predtem
<Alyosha> isto gor
<Alyosha> isto se zadevali miljarda
<Alyosha> se vec mogoce
<Alyosha> in mu ni blo nic
<Alyosha> ti pravim to neka kombinacija cura odjebala + vutra dobra
<CrazyLemon> torej curaa + trava = megla :D
<Alyosha> upallo mu neke skurjenemisli
<Alyosha> depresija
<Alyosha> paranoja
<Alyosha> grave res
<Alyosha> a mi se gor u amsterdamu najedli se gobic stari
<Alyosha> udovic tam nas gleda
<Alyosha> nic jasnomi odvaljeni smejemo se
<Alyosha> uno vidis uno faco tam gleda u nič
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Alyosha> praw te skisalo
<Alyosha> grave
<Alyosha> ma bi mogu videt sliko
<Alyosha> ena slika obstaja
<Alyosha> tip sedi ob radjatorju
<Alyosha> in gleda u prazno
<Alyosha> ko zombi
<Alyosha> a takrat ni skadil nic ze 2 3 dni
<Alyosha> nwem
<Alyosha> jz sem pipal stari
<Alyosha> 7 let in več
<Alyosha> nenormlane količine
<Alyosha> pa nikoli nič
<CrazyLemon> takrat ko se je siniši to dogajalo..njega tudi nisem vidu po dva mesca
<Alyosha> isto andro
<Alyosha> ma ja isto sinisha
<Alyosha> kao po gozdu neki lutaw
<Alyosha> udovic mi pravu
<CrazyLemon> samo njega so kao peljali na zdravljenje
<Alyosha> klice ga stara od sinishe
<Alyosha> kao
<Alyosha> owww kje si mi peljaw sinisho
<Alyosha> kaj ste delali
<Alyosha> tip je cew potrgan blaten
<Alyosha> wtf
<Alyosha> kao nsli ga u Å¡umi neki
<Alyosha> za drevesom se skrivaw
<Alyosha> in tasne neke
<Alyosha> ja shinisha je sam reku:D
<CrazyLemon> ma tip je povsod hodu..ni mogu spat pa take..najdeš ga ob 4-5ih zunaj tip neki govoru
<Alyosha> tip prisu en dan zjutraj do starega
<Alyosha> kao
<Alyosha> kam gres
<Alyosha> stari mu rece pa delat
<Alyosha> in sinisa kao
<Alyosha> ne negres mene bos peljaw u idrijo:DD
<Alyosha> sj ni smesno samo jebiga:D
<CrazyLemon> mja :D ..a dobro..vsaj je vedu da rabi pomoč
<Alyosha> in on isto kao neka cura ga sjebala hard
<Alyosha> ja ma to pol
<Alyosha> po vec mescih lutanja
<Alyosha> je prisu tolko h sebi
<Alyosha> da je stekaw da mora it
<Alyosha> in ti pravim ga srecam u zdravstvenem kao
<Alyosha> o kje si
<Alyosha> levo desno
<Alyosha> ja ja jz sem biw pa zdj u idriji malo
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> sem mew prisluhe/privide
<Alyosha> bala to bala
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj ni on zdej neki na metadonu ?
<Alyosha> ma nebi reku
<Alyosha> ma ne ne ni sanse
<Alyosha> nebi od metadona biw debel:D
<CrazyLemon> ma js sm spet slišal da ga folk vidu čakau  zjutraj na metadon
<Alyosha> ma ja to folk puca
<Alyosha> on pomoje je na nekih teh
<Alyosha> antidepresivih in to
<Alyosha> ki folk napihne
<Alyosha> metadone te ne napihne
<Alyosha> te izsuši
<Alyosha> ko hors
<Alyosha> nebom trdiw ki nevem
<Alyosha> ma pomoje ne
<CrazyLemon> pa sej je to vse isto sranje..al metadon al hors
<Alyosha> tui udovic bi vedu bi reku
<CrazyLemon> samo da je metadon 'legalen'
<Alyosha> ja sj
<Alyosha> samo drugo pakiranje:D
<Alyosha> in kao za odvajanje:D
<Alyosha> stari tipi dajejo na recept tasne scene
<Alyosha> kot je metadon
<CrazyLemon> ma to je za njih..ne smejo horsa dilat..pa dilajo metadon :D
<Alyosha> da ne govorimo da alkohol in čike kupis u tggovini
<Alyosha> se reklame delajo za njih
<Alyosha> in pol mene ganjajo za par pjant in malo vutre
<Alyosha> jebemti tasno drzavo
<Alyosha> skregano z uso logiko
<Alyosha> pizda 5x sem ze reku da grem spat
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> hodi spat mona :D
<CrazyLemon> grem js film gledat :D
<Alyosha> tako ja
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> lahko noc
<Alyosha> !
<CrazyLemon> ajde..zadnjič..noč
<Alyosha> pa ne pipat prevec da te ne odvali:DD
<CrazyLemon> ne bom se več s tabo pogovarjal :D
<Alyosha> hahha
<Alyosha> :D
 * CrazyLemon ne pipa sploh
<Alyosha> pff
<Alyosha> :DD
<Alyosha> ne ne vem jaz da si ti pridan decko
<CrazyLemon> nikoli pipal !
<Alyosha> nesmes to
<Alyosha> pametno
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Alyosha> da nebos sow pianino Å¡pilat
<Alyosha> :DDD
<Alyosha> lahko noc
<Alyosha> !
<CrazyLemon> hodi spat mona..te bo punca izbacla iz stanovanja
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * Alyosha res off
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> ma spava ona ze par ur:D
<CrazyLemon> lej tipa :D hahaha
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> <:
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Counter Strike: Source server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4707/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Qt toolkit bo standardna komponenta v Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4706/new/posts/
<upd0> mySQL baze: 10
<upd0> kaj to pomeni, sej če je forum, je dost ena mysql baza ane ? mislem v eni so lohk vsi uporabniki
<upd0> zakaj jih bi rabil več sploh ?
<BigWhale> jah lahk mas se devet backupov
<upd0> aja, tko zarad varnosti, sam če je na istem računalniku ne vem koliko to koristi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Wine 1.3.12 prinaša integracijo z DOSBox  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4708/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Problemi z grafiko na HD4850  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4691/new/posts/
<jodlajodla> kako vklopit vsync pri ati gonilnikih?
<Sky[x]> grr
<Sky[x]> kako že zračunaš presečišče z asimptoto ? :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] grump: [rešeno] Kubuntu 10.10 - samo tekstovni način  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4489/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] drinovc: Remote desktop ne dela - ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4689/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> a ma kdo tukej ubuntu + eduroam? :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy ma...predvidevam :D
<sasa84> ooooo, jutro CrazyLemon ;)
<sasa84> uf, kosilo ;)
<sasa84> brb :D
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa
<CrazyLemon> hvala na povabilu ampak nism še lačen :>
<Deteljica> ●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●
<sasa84> kwa pa deteljico flešira...en listek odpadu pa je sam triperesna? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, te bom drugič povabla :P
<sasa84> tko d bo mal bl intimno pa to...sej veš :P
<Sky[x]> lol
<sasa84> oj Sky[x] , kje si ti, stara kišta :D
<Sky[x]> zadne čase sem čist zaseden :>
<Sky[x]> treba se je učit :D
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> pridn Sky[x] , s tebe Å¡e bo neki ;)
<Sky[x]> hja upam :D
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> Sky[x], ti si naša prihodnost
<Sky[x]> ki bi vsaj bil :>
<sasa84> :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] grump: [rešeno] Kubuntu 10.10 - samo tekstovni način  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4489/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Counter Strike: Source server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4707/new/posts/
<sasa84> ●●●●●●●●●●●●●
<sasa84> kulći ;)
<yang> opa saska ti si pa taka "opasna" do teh fantov ;)
<yang> saska kako ti pa kaj ubuntu odgovarja?
 * sasa84 je cela opasna ;)
<sasa84> yang, ubuntu je zakon!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> zdej iz principa svojmu somentorju diplomo v .odt pošilam :P
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> in zadnč sm jim zatežila na faxu, d obstaja tud kšn drug format kokr pa sam doc in docx :P
<yang> hehe raztur, zdaj tudi v wordu lahko shranis v odt
<sasa84> bom nrdila watermark na diplomi...kao ubuntu - linux for human beings :P
<sasa84> in ti yang, kej pridn? :D
<yang> ma ja pridn, delam ze 14 dni zapored
<sasa84> uf
<sasa84> sej...fax pa trpi ;)
<sasa84> kaj pa delaš?
<yang> ne s faxom nisem obremenjen
<sasa84> kej z rač. povezan?
<yang> delam tudi rac. projekte, ampak to je bolj za hobi
<yang> ne ravno kot full time job
<sasa84> aha
<CrazyLemon> http://vizita.si/clanek/novice/paralizirana-zaradi-ljubezenskega-ugriza.html          lol :D
<Seniorita> Paralizirana zaradi ljubezenskega ugriza - Vizita.si
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a mi daš vrat? :D
<CrazyLemon> ne..nočem bit paraliziran :(
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, veš kok bi te ugriznla...uf!
<sasa84> *auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*
<CrazyLemon> lol :D      kaj si pa ti jedla za kosilo?? beluše? školjke?? :))
<sasa84> beluše v školjkah!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> *njams*
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a boš še eno granatno jabolko? :P
<CrazyLemon> naah..dost jih mam :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ostrige? :P
<sasa84> kaviar, banano?
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj si ti hipermarket da to vse ponujaš :))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pismo, a ne vidš d te hočm zapelat no?! jaoooo :P
<CrazyLemon> a me hočeš zapelat s tem da me hočeš nafutrat??    matr maš čudno strategijo :)))
<sasa84> sej mam take kombinacije...hrana+sex
<sasa84> vrjetn ni ist če ti ponudm joto...al pa npr. beluše :P
<CrazyLemon> aja..zato mi ponujaš banano...ne..ne banane ne nič druzga si ne mislim tlačit v rit!!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej jaz lohk banano papam...ti si pa svoje zravn mislš :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa naj si mislim ? :D da si lačna? :D
<miha> !google test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<CrazyLemon> oh.. seniorita je bila upgrejdana! :D
<miha> nic bistvenega za tle... par novih virov novic
<miha> :)
<sasa84> oj mihc ;)
<miha> o sasa84  :)
<miha> !google sasa84
<Seniorita> #ubuntu-si: 4-12-2010 http://triton.gfd.si/ubuntu/ubuntu-si-4-12-2010.html
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> !google knows
<Seniorita> Knows - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/knows
<miha> !google google knows
<Seniorita> google knows how you got that rash. http://www.whatgoogleknows.com/
<sasa84> lol
<miha> !google chuck norris
<Seniorita> Chuck Norris Facts | http://www.chucknorrisfacts.com/
<CrazyLemon> !google CrazyLemon
<Seniorita> CRAZY LEMON - The DJ List http://thedjlist.com/djs/CRAZY_LEMON/
<CrazyLemon> :(
<sasa84> hahaha
<sasa84> !google CrazyMelon
<Seniorita> CRAZY LEMON - The DJ List http://thedjlist.com/djs/CRAZY_LEMON/
<sasa84> hm...
<CrazyLemon> !google crazy madafaking lemon
<Seniorita> The Crazy Lemon, Brownwood - Restaurant Reviews - TripAdvisor http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g55540-d512457-Reviews-The_Crazy_Lemon-Brownwood_Texas.html
<CrazyLemon> :(
<sasa84> hahahahahah
<andrejpan> !google andrejpan
<Seniorita> teme -- Andrejpan @ Slo-Tech http://slo-tech.com/forum/s47641
<sasa84> !google Seniorita
<Seniorita> Señorita (song) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Se%C3%B1orita_(song)
<sasa84> :D
<andrejpan> !google andrejpan
<Seniorita> teme -- Andrejpan @ Slo-Tech http://slo-tech.com/forum/s47641
<sasa84> pismo si đek...kr na tech forum... limona pa nek dj :P
<sasa84> !google mona
<Seniorita> mona - Razvezani Jezik http://razvezanijezik.org/?page=mona
<CrazyLemon> !google sasa mona
<Seniorita> Mona Sasa Mujer | Facebook http://www.facebook.com/MonaSasa.Mujer
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<andrejpan> pismo drugič bi lahko kaj drugega vrgel no... mal random situacij
<sasa84> !google limona koper
<miha> !google ti si mona
<Seniorita> Koper - Limoni Slovenija :: Prodajna mesta http://www.limoni.si/index.php?option=com_content&amp;task=view&amp;id=29&amp;Itemid=27
<Seniorita> ti si mona - Razvezani Jezik http://razvezanijezik.org/?page=ti+si+mona
<yang> tkole pa v ljubljani ze kake 2 mesca ni pihal
<CrazyLemon> pri nas pa že tretji dan piha :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, da te ne bo oneslo :)
<sasa84> odneslo
<Sky[x]> Danes ponoči se je v Monte Carlu končal prvi rally medcelinske serije IRC
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> IRC :)
<Sky[x]> WTF ?
<Sky[x]> Izšel Slobuntu 10.10.2
<Sky[x]> kdo je psloh avtor tega ?
<echoman> hello, how to enable vsync at ati radeon drivers?
<echoman> lol :D
<sasa84> am... :D
<sasa84> hihihihi
<echoman> zanima me kako vključit vsync pri ati radeon gonilnikih xD :D
<sasa84> uf, Å¡e prevod :)
<CrazyLemon> mrrrrrrzlo
<sasa84> crrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrazy :)
<CrazyLemon> wwwwaaaat?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Problemi z grafiko na HD4850  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4691/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Multifunkcijska naprava Brother MFC-490CW  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4701/new/posts/
<jodlajodla> oo
<jodlajodla> rabim pomoč glede compiza
<sasa84> zakaj ta vedno vpraša pa sklizne dol :)
<CrazyLemon> who knows ...who cares :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, namest da bi bil en dobrotnik no... ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Problemi z grafiko na HD4850  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4691/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> wtf..ne dela in nato ';)' ? a to pomeni da je vesel da ne dela..al da mene jebe v glavo :D
<yang> aja to je un tip , slusalka problem
<yang> pa sem mu 3x ze razlozu kaj nej nardi
<sasa84> lol
<yang> pa mislim da ne steka kaj je pastebin
<sasa84> kaj je bil problem s slučalko? :)
<sasa84> slušalko :)
<CrazyLemon> ne ni to ta..ta je en drug
<CrazyLemon> so pa vsi na isti srednji Å¡oli
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
<sasa84> srednja rač.? :)
<yang> hagaha
<yang> ista sola za trollanje
<sasa84> :D
<yang> ampak ok ko se bo naucil pastebin ma ze 50% reseno
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp :)
<sasa84> ah, sami problemi s temi računalničarji ;)
<CrazyLemon> jp..Å¡e posebi s tistimi k ne znajo sledit navodilom/brat :)
<sasa84> oj napsy :)
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> napsy kako ti je Å¡el kolokvij? :)
<sasa84> zate imam eno čist resno vprašanje :)
<sasa84> uuu, kolokvij
<sasa84> povej ;)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: mah tk srecen bom ce bo ze 30% :)
<napsy> sasa84: izpovej se
<sasa84> oh, sej mi je tko težko...
<sasa84> čak, te kliknem
<CrazyLemon> napsy uh..kok si pa mel prej % ?
<napsy> CrazyLemon: 57%
<CrazyLemon> ah..sj maš že drug teden izpit če ne narediš
<napsy> aha
<napsy> sam res bi blo kul ce bi slo s kolokviji
<napsy> ce mam ze 1/2 narejenega
<yang> crazylemon problem mladih je da redkokdo v srednji soli zna brat danes kaj sele da bi razumel kar mu napises
<yang> znajo pa navit joint
<CrazyLemon> napsy to je res ja :)
<CrazyLemon> yang jah..za zvit joint ne rabiš nič prebrat :)
<yang> hehe
<yang> jst sem znal brat joonta pa se danes ne znam zvit
<CrazyLemon> jah..da si se manj časa posvečal branju in več zvijanju mogoče bi bilo še kaj iz tebe!!
<yang> vsak je za kej dober
<CrazyLemon> :))
<yang> ja verjetno bi bil tajkun
<yang> hehe
<sasa84> hehe, jaz tud ne znam jointa zvit
<CrazyLemon> no ne tega tko govort k da se hvalte...sramota je to! tko mladi pa niti jointa ne  znate zrollat
<CrazyLemon> le kam gre ta svet :/
<sasa84> crazy, ti ga znaš?
<CrazyLemon> ne..ampak js se ne hvalim s tem :p
<sasa84> jaz sem 2x travo kadila v lajfu
<sasa84> 1x sem pa probala čik zvit...no, konc je verjetno znan :D
<miha> sasa84: zvijanje je zelo preprosto. vse kar moras pazit je, da dobr stisnes pr filtru, ostalo se samo zvije pol :)
<sasa84> kupujem že "zvite" v škatli :D
<sasa84> miha, me boš naučil ob priliki ;)
<miha> brezveze se trudit, da je povsod poravnan, ko ne gre nikamor tko, sam pr filtru moras, ostalo gre pol okol.
<yang> mater sem pa mislil da zensk ki ne kadijo mladih sploh ni vec ampak saska zgleda da sva midva bolj izjemi
<CrazyLemon> yang saska kadi..pa Å¡e kako!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> ok vzamem nazaj
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> odkar nisem vsak dan na faxu, pokadim malo manj
<CrazyLemon> napsy !  a si prašu za indeks??
<sasa84> v glavnem... jaz kadim in uživam ob tem :)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: grrr pozabu sm :/
<CrazyLemon> :/
<napsy> mm raje mail napis
<napsy> sm bil v petek gotov ker sm za en drek spal
<napsy> sm cist pozabu
<CrazyLemon> bah..prijavu sm se na 4 izpite..pa za vsak mi napiše 41.5€..torej 160+€ :/
<napsy> mhm sranje je to
<CrazyLemon> fucked up shit it is
<CrazyLemon> pa 10.2. sm se na analizo 1 prijavu..tko da se bo treba začet učit :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..brb
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..kliknem "izstop" na estudentu
<CrazyLemon> in nato mi kr samo zapre browser :D
<sasa84> zto, d se ne boš odjavu od izpita slučajn ;)
<miha> vse o karlu erjavcu v zadnje pol leta http://triton.gfd.si/rss/novice/0/erjavec
<Seniorita> GFD Novice
<miha> sicer pa http://triton.gfd.si/rss/novice
<Seniorita> GFD Novice
<miha> http://triton.gfd.si/rss/newsjunkie
<Seniorita> GFD Novice
<upd> Sedaj imate priložnost, da tudi vi postanete frajerji, se sprašujete kako? Enostavno vnesete v vaš brskalnik tole http://www.goglogo.com/s.asp?lo=upd domačo stran. Postani tudi ti frajer!
<Seniorita> upd - Goglogo Search
<upd> al mi je dovgčas :)
<miha> http://triton.gfd.si/rss/novice/0/pahor
<Seniorita> GFD:novice
<miha> http://triton.gfd.si/rss/novice/0/erjavec
<Seniorita> GFD:novice
<miha> http://triton.gfd.si/rss/novice/0/jan%C5%A1a
<Seniorita> GFD:novice
<miha> upd probi mal :)
<upd> huh
<upd> nč ne najde
<upd>   T
<miha> ?
<upd> nč zame
<upd> http://triton.gfd.si/rss/novice/0/trdaerotika
<Seniorita> GFD:novice
<miha> hehe
<upd> al mehke tud ne najde
<upd> :D
<sasa84> upd, wassuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup :D
<upd> oooo bejbiiii
<upd> dj me prid zmasirat
<upd> čist sm trd že
<upd> :D
<sasa84> mmmm, kje si tigrček ;)
<sasa84> phhhhhh
<sasa84> ej, jaz bi prej rabla masažo
<upd> eeoeoeoe evo me tigrica
<upd> ajd
<upd> bova drug drugega
<upd> uslugo za uslugo
<upd> la kako že pravijo
<upd> :D
<sasa84> milo za žajfo ;)
<upd> a ne iz žajfe dobiš milo
<upd> in obratno
<upd> točno sej tuki je point
<upd> omg :))
<upd> oh ja
<sasa84> oh...
<sasa84> hah
<sasa84> huh
<sasa84> :D
<upd> oh oh uh uh uf uf uf aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<upd> buuum
<upd> joj
<upd> dons se ga morm napit
<upd> MORAM!
<upd> sasa84
<upd> a greš kej žurat dons vn
<sasa84> upd, napišem še zaključek prvega dela diplome... to bom nrdila dons!!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> sicer ne vem al nej nrdim spešl naslov al sam ***
<sasa84> hihihih
<upd> zakaj bi naredila dons če lahko na včeraj preloziš
<upd> sicer pa kak je spešl naslov ?
<sasa84> mogoče jutr ne bo treba...kle ne vela :D
<upd> ham :)
<sasa84> spešl naslov... 3.2.7 zaključek prvega dela
<sasa84> LOOOOOOL
<upd> WAW
<upd> :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> sicer pa deci belga neb Å¡kodu...
<sasa84> al pa en viski
<sasa84> ne, pisala bom!
<sasa84> upd, ne zavajej!!!
<sasa84> pst!
<upd> aaah nee, dj napije se ga
<upd> jest se bom tud
<upd> bmk :)
<upd> za vsako vrstico ceci belga spij
<upd> deci*
<t3ch> ka to zrawn kompa
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> hahahaha
<t3ch> z kompom vsaki deci
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> se reta limonce
<sasa84> upd, sem na strani 35...kolk litrov vina je to? :)
<t3ch> nisi podala dovol podatkov
<t3ch> :)
<upd> ma to ni nč to boš 1x hitreje spila kot si spisala
<t3ch> upd remo napisat program da bo komp pil z nami pa se limonce spilo
<t3ch> :]
<upd> ma ko ga jebe
<t3ch> :]
<upd> fuknem ga v sneg
<upd> pa nj sneg liže
<upd> !
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> rabis pravo druzbo pravis
<upd> tako je :D
<t3ch> oz. človeško
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<t3ch> ja ne remo pit
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> a mis mo mi preveč za kompi? :P
<sasa84> a ma kdo od vaju sploh punco?
<upd> hahaha
<upd> :D
<upd> valda da mamo punce
<t3ch> je pomembno?
<upd> jest mam 6 žena
<t3ch> ka mislis delat z nama
<upd> ala Å¡ejk
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> upd, ta zaresno!
<upd> sasa84 una resna je že počila
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Problemi z grafiko na HD4850  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4691/new/posts/
<t3ch> uu ./clear tut dela v xchatu
<t3ch> :)
<upd> dela dela sam "teh" ne moreš napisat
<upd> kr probi
<t3ch> :)
<upd> sasa84 sicer pa če te že zanima je odgovor "Nič več" :)
<sasa84> uf...sori :(
<upd> reč raj aleluja
<upd> :D
<sasa84> aleluja, slavimo Gospoda!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> a bo kul?
<upd> e to :)
<upd> super
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> jaz sem teologinja...kwa ne bom znala ;)
<upd> a to pomen da znaš biblijo na pamet
<upd> pa svet pismo pa to
<sasa84> upd, biblija je sveto pismo :)
<upd> ni nujno :)
<sasa84> kok d ne? :)
<sasa84> biblija=SP
<upd> hah
<upd> sam preverjam če veš :P
<sasa84> lol
<upd> dost jih ne
<upd> :))9
<sasa84> upd, a mislš d me na faxu niso nč naučil? :P
<upd> kernela kompajlat te že niso
<upd> :D
<sasa84> upd, kakšne stvari sodjo tud k splošni izobrazbi... in eni so res "perfektni" v tem
<marko-_-> !filmi CrazyLemon
<upd> aja :D
<sasa84> upd, sem si pa pogledala kok to gre ;)
<upd> marko-_- hahaha
<upd> sasa84 ql q :P
<sasa84> to je sam ene par ukazov...đabe biznis :P
<marko-_-> :p
<upd> sasa84 res je
<sasa84> uu, t lepi marko-_- ;)
<sasa84> 1x bom sprobala kernel skompajlat :D
<sasa84> v VB :P
<marko-_-> bad guys wear black
<sasa84> uf
<upd> sasa84 prezveze izguba časa :)
<marko-_-> sasa84, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_v634w0Yzw
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Pantera - Fucking Hostile (Live At Monsters Of Rock 94)
<marko-_-> ne tega klikat
<marko-_-> wait
<sasa84> CrazyLemon bo Å¡ou z mano na zmenk, k bom znala kernel kompajlat :P
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2ur80yz2Zk
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Pantera - Fucking Hostile [Live]
<marko-_-> carski phil
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-qPcRcBp6o ta sindrom dobim vedno k sm pjan
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Stupid Brain Syndrome (Ouch)
<upd> sasa84 haha
<sasa84> marko-_-, kaj to za eno razbijanje :D
<upd> SBS!
<marko-_-> phil je taki badass
<marko-_-> z viskijem na odru, boli ga kurac
<sasa84> uf, viski
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> fantje, jst morm še dokončat prvi del... ne zapeljujte me :P
<sasa84> upd, čisto tiho!
<upd> hahaha
<upd> :D
<upd> glej glej kako ponižno te gleda ta viski!
<marko-_-> fak od danes naprej sem pa res na shujševalni
<marko-_-> kok sem se zredil, ne morem verjet
<yang> marko gor gre hitreje kot pa dol
<yang> ampak tale android pa je bil eden boljsih nakupov v zadnjem letu lahko slikam  posiljam fotke facebookam surfam ircam ni da ni
<t3ch> marko tolk glej da neos moškim mutiral riti v ženske
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> kr te se ojo nam stari kupovali vecje hlace kr nam o rit rasla
<t3ch> :)
<yang> pa ce kdo ne ve t2 ima neomejrn prenos podatlov za 10 eur 3g
<upd> :)
<sasa84> yang, kolk pa si dal za android?
<yang> mislim da 150 pri mobitelu spomladi enkrat ampak zdej so ze ceneje
 * sasa84 je simobilovka ;)
<yang> moslim aplikacij je okol 100000
<yang> mam tud navigacijo
<yang> v enosmrrno te usmeri brez prpblema v avsriji al pa na makadam /)
<yang> drgac navigacija deluje tut v povezavi z google maps
<yang> pa slika
<miha> CoPilot
<yang> slikam lahkp dodajas gps tage da ves tocn lje si bil
<miha> !google copilot
<Seniorita> CoPilot Live v8 - welcome to way ahead: ALK Technologies http://www.alk.eu.com/
<yang> jst imam nel navdroyd
<yang> ta deluje tud v offline nacinu
<yang> edin malo skilim pol se kaksne 3 ure ce tkole skoz kuc
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Problemi z grafiko na HD4850  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4691/new/posts/
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOUtsybozjg&ob=av2em
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Bon Jovi - Bad Medicine
<sasa84> hihi
<marko-_-> lol bon jovi
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> marko-_-, hud komad ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Problemi z grafiko na HD4850  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4691/new/posts/
<upd> sasa84 a greš 8. junija na njegov koncert
<sasa84> a bo v sloveniji?
<upd> zagreb
<upd> glih včeraj naročil karte
<sasa84> uu
<upd> nooroo bo :)
 * sasa84 pa upa, da jo bo yang povabu na koncert helene blagne...
<sasa84> jooooj, pa da Å¡e nace pride...
<yang> hagaha
<yang> madona kje so danes vsi ocitno obozujejo prepih v ljubljani piha kot za stavo kamera poskakuje za 5 cm na vsako stran monitorja
<yang> a pro vas kaj piha saska?
<sasa84> yang, pa okno zapri :P
<sasa84> ej, nič ne piha...
<yang> sem mislil da s slivnice kaj dol potegne
<sasa84> nima kej potegnt ;)
<sasa84> razn kšno uršulo ;)
<yang> haha
<upd> !translate en sl bond
<Seniorita> obveznic
<upd> !translate en sl bonds
<Seniorita> obveznice
<sasa84> !translate sl gr obveznice
<Seniorita> obveznice
<sasa84> lol
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> upd, še migaš?
<sasa84> t3ch, pa ti?
<sasa84> :)
<t3ch> prsteki mi migajo
<t3ch> drugac sem priliman na stolu
<t3ch> :)
<upd> a ja
<t3ch> upd se ti da probat ce se na ubuntu tut neke zmrda ce zalaufas: echo "int main() { return 0; }" > test.c && cc -fno-stack-protector -z -o test test.c
<t3ch> pa prvo povej ce mas datoteko /usr/lib/crt1.o
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> pol vidva nista glih ena žurerja :P
<sasa84> hihi
<t3ch> ce cuker pojem nemrem sedet tak da kak glejas
<upd> ne da se mi probat ker nimam ubuntu tu
<upd> bo saša probala...
<t3ch> :]
<sasa84> t3ch, povej miši :D
<upd> sicer pa
<upd> zmrda ?
<t3ch> ajde saša vnesi to v konzolo:
<upd> kaj to pomen piskne
<t3ch> echo "int main() { return 0; }" > test.c && cc -fno-stack-protector -z -o test test.c
<t3ch> men je zbrisalo crt1.o pa g++ datoteko zjebalo
<t3ch> se pol menjas pa je vrei
<t3ch> sam kr zjebe
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> zbrise
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> pol ne bom nč probala :P
<upd> hm to se ne bi smelo zgodit
<upd> če boš z gcc kompajlal bo ql
<t3ch> to se nisem probo.. om zdaj da viim
<upd> to more bit napaka v prevajalniku
<upd> pišeš exploite ?
<t3ch> pa zaj ga pa ne briše
<t3ch> eh naj re v pizdo
<t3ch> nic ne pisem... oz. pisem ze sam nic pametnega
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> dolgocasim se pa to je to
<t3ch> dans je party.. techo.. to i mogli it
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> v mb
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> :P
<t3ch> upd zaj delam install skripto za gentoo.. da o slo na hitro installat.. pa livecd sn nareo neki.. pa se spilam malo
<sasa84> ccc
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> gentoo...oh smo fensi :P
<sasa84> ti pol rad vse na roke delaš ;)
<t3ch> rad bi vejo kaj delam ja
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> ok...kolk cajta traja, da namestiš gentoo...2-3 dni? :)
<t3ch> ce kompajlas pol dolgo ce installas binarne pakete pol isto ko ubuntu
<sasa84> če kompajlaš...recimo d maš cajt in želiš vse tipitopi in se igraš geeka
<t3ch> zaj odvisno al ces met gnome al kde oz. xorg+some window manager pol mas tut skompajlano v 2 urah.. pa installano
<t3ch> tak da ni sile
<sasa84> ps: da Å¡e 1x opomnim...jaz nisem geek, ampak basic uporabnica :D
<sasa84> ma gnome je zakon ;)
<t3ch> mors poznat konzolo pa re
<t3ch> pa fdisk pa lah ka ces installas
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> pira mi je sfalilo
<t3ch> :x
<sasa84> to itak neb blo zame :P
<sasa84> poznam komande cd, ls, pwd, cp, mv, apt-get, ....:P
<upd> [20:13:30] <sasa84> ti pol rad vse na roke delaš ;)  haha
<sasa84> pa take podobne :P
<sasa84> upd, :)
<t3ch> ne za tebe so plasticni al pa pravi 15-20cm visoki pa nwm kolk lih sirki
<t3ch> :)
<upd> :D
<upd> torej t3ch pišeš exploit al ne
<yang> mah tale gentoo kaj pa vem +compile -redo +tags +build +amd64 +nodeps...nekal prevec dela
<upd> yang te flage si samo enkrat poiščeš za svojo platformo pol pa lohk skoz uporabljaš
<upd> no sej 5 let nazaj k so se use distribucije sesuvale je gentoo pa bsd bil zakon
<t3ch> upd ce das gor vanilla kernel pa izklopis aslr pol lah hekas svoje proge ja
<upd> t3ch res je
<yang> pa bom vsal program sproti lompajlal to je sooo 1999
<sasa84> upd in t3ch ...kaj mata vidva inštaliran? verjetno ne ubuntu :)
<t3ch> Linux (none) 2.6.35.7-grsec #3 SMP Sat Jan 8 09:28:19 CET 2011 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<t3ch> :)
<upd> yang zakaj sprot ? sj je emerge k bere flage iz make fajla hm
<t3ch> hostname mi fali
<upd> sasa84 WINDOWS 7 !
<t3ch> :)
<upd> dj hostname bla pa je :D
<sasa84> upd ? :)
<t3ch> Linux gentoo 2.6.35.7-grsec #3 SMP Sat Jan 8 09:28:19 CET 2011 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<t3ch> :)
<upd> heh
<upd> sasa84 kaj :D
<sasa84> jaz mam tud windows 7 x64...dual boot :P
<upd> mamo tud ubuntu seveda
<sasa84> ubuntu pa 7ko :)
<yang> ce bi hotu vse sproti kpmpajlat ostanem raje pri netbdd
<yang> nocem pa reci da je gentoo slab
<t3ch> yang netbsd nia podpore za nvidio oz. za 3d
<upd> ker ni slab :P, sicer pa od bsd jev je men njbol ql bil freebsd
<yang> ampak tece na toasterju ce je treba
<upd> haha
<t3ch> ma x86
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> mam
<t3ch> tak kot vsi
<t3ch> :)
<upd> t3ch sj gentoo ima zdej gui za inštalacijo ane
<t3ch> ya sam je moj livecd vsaki dan novi oni pa na leto vrjetno
<t3ch> :)
<yang> npben distro ne podpira tol platform kot netbsd
<t3ch> pa da
<t3ch> se men tut netbsd ql
<t3ch> sam ni driverov za graficne
<yang> a je na freebsd pkgin package manager
<upd> ja
<upd> pkg_add
<yang> ta je precej podoben aptget
<yang> ne pkg add je drugo
<yang> pkgin pa vse sam nardi tud system update
<upd> hm ne vem že pozabil aja
<upd> http://updx.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/screenshot.png mja je že tri leta
<yang> jst bi rad sestavil netbsd za vaxa
<yang> oz nalozil
<upd> kaj pa je to
<sasa84> upd, a lahko eno žensko opombo? :P
<upd> sasa84 da..
<yang> a poznas samkota on je hotel postaviti gentoo mirror slovenski
<sasa84> men so te privzete gnome ikone tok nagravžne...jaoooo :)
<sasa84> sej...ti jih kr mej...nimam nč, sam tko povem :)
<upd> yang hm ne poznam, pa sej je nek mirror bil ali ne
<upd> sasa84 ja sj pravm toj staro, in ja res so grde pa font tud
<yang> ne avtoriziran mislim da za gnome ni
<yang> upd vax so masine iz 80ih let
<upd> ajja
<sasa84> jaz mam ful lepo namizje :)
<yang> baje da so ljudje nalozili netbsd na njih
<upd> pol bi pa moral delat :D
<upd> sasa84 ja pa dej eno sliko no
<sasa84> hihii
<upd> yang čist možno kakšno okrjeno verzijo nbsd ja
<yang> mislim taka madina ma ze neko muzejsko vrednost
<upd> a jo imaš ?
<yang> ceprav da nalozis paket na 25mhz traja ppmoje en dan
<yang> imam vax 4000/200 iz slovenijalesa in dva zan
<yang> dva zaboja dokimentacoje
<upd> lol super
<yang> ampak nabira prah
<upd> heh probi naložit mogoče bo šlo če je kkje kak tutorial
<yang> mogu bi razstavit spucat in se igrat
<yang> sem priklopil to ko sem dobil in je nek originalen vms sistem gor sem se celo logiral preko telneta
<sasa84_> http://www.shrani.si/f/43/EG/2iGNKLwU/zaslonskaslika1.png
<marko-_-> kaj maš tisto za ene widgete na desni strani?
<sasa84_> na desni je conky
<marko-_-> wtf ko sem jaz nazadnje conky uporabljal je mel tak grd gui da sem se zbruhal
<sasa84_> pa sej conky si pa lohk nrdiš kokr čš
<marko-_-> verjetno, nisem se preveč ubadal
<sasa84> pejd na gnome-look boš najdu ful stvari
<marko-_-> jst bi mel tak kot ti
<marko-_-> dej mi link
<sasa84> am.. nimam
<sasa84> to sm jst tko "dobila"
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> lahko pa se greva-....PASTE.BIN!
<sasa84> :D
<marko-_-> lohk tudi to
<sasa84> http://pastebin.com/Bw1kX8cc
<Seniorita> # conky configuration  background no     use_xft y - Conky
<sasa84> morm pa priznat, d mi je ta conky CrazyLemon zrihtu :D
<marko-_-> kje je ta conf od conkya
<sasa84> to je kao skripta
<marko-_-> ja pa verjetno jo morem nekam kopirat, ali?
<marko-_-> nevermind
<marko-_-> že našel:)
<marko-_-> /etc/conky
<sasa84> kopiraš to not...pol pa shranš kt .~conkyrc
<sasa84> jaz mam to kr v home mapi
<sasa84> pardonj... ~.conkyrc
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> pol pa so ene fore kill -9 ´pidof conky`
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> to boš ti bl vedu :)
<marko-_--> ta config file je prilagojen samo tvojemu sistemu, sasa84
<sasa84> hm...mislš?
<sasa84> jst bi rekla d ne
<sasa84> k sm ga sam kopirala, shranla fajl in to je blo to
<marko-_--> marko@shadow:/etc/conky$ conky
<marko-_--> Conky: /etc/conky/conky.conf: 33: no such configuration: 'border_margin'
<marko-_--> Conky: diskio device 'sda1' does not exist
<marko-_--> Conky: diskio device 'sda1' does not exist
<marko-_--> in Å¡e enih 10 takih vrstic
<marko-_--> :>
<CrazyLemon> jah zamenjaj disk device pa particije pa network interface :)
<marko-_--> Conky: /etc/conky/conky.conf: 33: no such configuration: 'border_margin'
<marko-_--> kaj pa naj s tem naredim?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok pa d je men kr Å¡timal? :P
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-- js nimam tega border_margin-a
<CrazyLemon> zbriši pa retry
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah..če sm ti pa js vse naredu..ti si sam zalaufala :p
<marko-_--> a tebi je tko diske naredilo
<marko-_--> 1 5 in 7 al kaj?
<marko-_--> zakaj nimaš po vrsti?
<marko-_--> sda, sda1, sda2
<marko-_--> etc
<marko-_--> tko sem jaz mel vedno
<CrazyLemon> pač..particije
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa ti si cukr :P
<sasa84> :*
<marko-_-> ja pa vseeno me zanima zakaj jih nimaš po vrstnem redu:D
<sasa84> marko-_-, zato k sm naknadno delala
<CrazyLemon> i know :$
<CrazyLemon> /dev/sda3             962M   36M  878M   4% /boot
<CrazyLemon> /dev/sda5              42G   25G   17G  61% /media/stuff
<CrazyLemon> /dev/sda4             3,9G  537M  3,2G  15% /var
<CrazyLemon> /dev/sda1              21G  3,6G   16G  19% /home
<CrazyLemon> zato ker mi ne rabi var pa mi ne rabi boot
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tam ti Å¡e interface manjka
<CrazyLemon> "(no address)"
<CrazyLemon> da ti napiše tvoj ip :)
<marko-_-> no ja
<sasa84> tko lažje pol delam printscreene :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj ma veze IP :D
<sasa84> kaj pa vem :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sj k bova Å¡la na zmenk...ti bom prnesla komp :P
<marko-_-> no ja, če bi mel bolj temno namizje, bi se bolj posvetil in izboljšal/dodelal ta config file bi verjetno zgledalo kar kul
<marko-_-> err
<sasa84> marko-_-, dons sm zamenala ozadje :P
<CrazyLemon> "border_margin 10"     pa res mam border_margin :)
<marko-_-> ozadje*
<marko-_-> http://www.shrani.si/f/17/Ww/4oPc1Y7w/slika-1.png
<CrazyLemon> sj maš malo morje teh configov na njihovi strani
<CrazyLemon> pa res ni težko za razumet .conkyrc fajla :)
<CrazyLemon> pa zamenjaj mal barve za downloading text.. pa za particije etc
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> marko-_-, dj mal posprav namizje no ! :P
<marko-_-> namizje je tako, kot more bit:>
<sasa84> oh...že jaz govorim za svoje, d je razmetan :P
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, sej sem rekel
<sasa84> oj jodlajodla :)
<marko-_-> <marko-_-> no ja, če bi mel bolj temno namizje, bi se bolj posvetil in izboljšal/dodelal ta config file bi verjetno zgledalo kar kul
<sasa84> vsync dela? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 več ne rabiš kill -9 `pidof conky`      etc :)
<CrazyLemon> sedaj vedno ko shraniš .conkyrc
<CrazyLemon> se sam conky restarta
<CrazyLemon> :)
<jodlajodla> ne -.-"
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ma sonček moj mali...rumen k limona :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol..kaj si ti tok prijazna..a ovuliraš??? :))))
<marko-_-> !filmi action, comedy, thriller
<marko-_-> naredi si trigger da ti sproži notifikacijo na !filmi CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mogoče mam plodno obdobje ja :P
<sasa84> iščem samca
<jodlajodla> želim vklopit compiz, ga še prej namestim (očitno sem ga po pomoti odstranu pred tednom), pa se ne zgodi nič,... epic :D
<upd> sasa84 mja maš kr ql namizje
<sasa84> ;)
<jodlajodla> na bolhi se trenutno prodajajo :D
<sasa84> jodlajodla, a si namestil tud ta osnovn compiz?
<jodlajodla> osnovn?
<sasa84> unga k maš pr videz...
<jodlajodla> ja
<sasa84> pa si ga namestil?
<jodlajodla> mhm
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Bp7kgVIwH8&feature=sub fuck leto 2011 se je dobr začelo :> prečekiraj to sasa84
<sasa84> hm...
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Emmure "Demons With Ryu" OFFICIAL AUDIO STREAM
<jodlajodla> compiz in napredne nastavitve učinkov
<sasa84> kaj so ti pa na forumu napisal?
<sasa84> marko-_-, drugač pa hudo ozadje :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 povej mi kere ikone uporabljaš :)
<marko-_-> mam kar nekaj the awesome face wallpaperjov
<marko-_-> teh*
<sasa84> so hude a? :P pa še lohk jih spreminjaš, k jih pride ful zravn
<CrazyLemon> ne te so kr vredu :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, awoken oziroma aw0ken...neki tazga
<jodlajodla> hmmm, ravno gledam odgovor od mat3j, brb
<marko-_-> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/AwOken+-+Awesome+Token+icon+set?content=126344
<Seniorita> AwOken - Awesome Token icon set GNOME-Look.org
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej jst sm jih mal uštimala... tam po terminalu nek brklaš pa prtiskaš 1,2,2,1... ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, končn ti je ena stvar na mojem kompu všeč...poleg tega, da uporablam ubuntu :P
<upd> dj pejte pit raje
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> naah
<sasa84> eh ;)
<sasa84> poslušam leonarda cohena... ;)
<CrazyLemon> eeeeew :p
<sasa84> dance me to the end of love....
<sasa84> oh...
<sasa84> tazga pesnika bi tkoj mela za moža ;)
<sasa84> pa jst tud tko ene pol pesnica... eh, že preveč poezije :P
<CrazyLemon> js tudi nekoč bil :D
<sasa84> ooooo
<sasa84> ;)
 * CrazyLemon bil celo objavljen v knjigi :$
<sasa84> oh...men so tud objavl eno pesm :)
<mdiw820hdep> ?
<mdiw820hdep> kasen mam to nick jebotte
<sasa84> buahahahahahah
<CrazyLemon> 22MB ikonc?wtf :S
<Alyosha> CrazyLemon u kasni knjigi si to objavljen?
<CrazyLemon> blogozija :P
<sasa84> Alyosha, moderna slovenska erotična poezija
<Alyosha> sasa84 :DD
<sasa84> Alyosha, ja, vem... jaz sem bla tud presenečena... kdo bi si mislu, da bo en fant primerju ženske prsi...z rač. miško
<CrazyLemon> kdo jih ne bi ..tudi ti bi jih če bi klikala po http://realitypod.com/wp-content/uploads/HLIC/a3d4234080c90533a98476c9da2b6103.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz lohk svoje šlatam, če bi mela že tak fetiš :P
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak s svojimi ne moreš srfat po netu!!  :)))
<sasa84> buahahahahahahaha
<sasa84> razn če ji prtisnem ta touchpad....
<sasa84> je touchpad premajhn :P
<marko-_-> kar kul ikone
<marko-_-> http://www.shrani.si/f/0/Hx/1D07UfJS/slika-3.png
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, Å¡e ti printscreen
<CrazyLemon> js nism Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Alyosha> sasa84 :DD ta Crazy ma pa res domišlija:D
<Alyosha> gremjaz gledat tv in jest napolitanke:D
 * Alyosha is saad
<CrazyLemon> lol AlyoshaAway kaj tebi dogaja
<jodlajodla> kako namestit compiz?
<CrazyLemon> se boš zrediu mona..pojej raje kako banano :D
<marko-_->  fak ne vem ker film bi gledal:(
<jodlajodla> the social network :D
<sasa84> pa kaj ste kle vsi v depri al kaj? :)
<AlyoshaAway> CrazyLemon se slabo počutim :D prihaja kriza zamano:D
<AlyoshaAway> lih uciraj sem ga gledal
<AlyoshaAway> socjalnega networka
<AlyoshaAway> tip je legenda:D
<AlyoshaAway> drugi najveecji nateg
<AlyoshaAway> u zgodovini clovestva:F
<AlyoshaAway> :D
<AlyoshaAway> oz. tretni:D
<CrazyLemon> AlyoshaAway hehe..res ne bi hotu bit v tvoji koži :D
<AlyoshaAway> tretji
<sasa84> kater je pa prvi? MS? :P
<jodlajodla> SPOILERS! :d
<AlyoshaAway> mnja:D
<jodlajodla> apple :P
<AlyoshaAway> hud je hud zuki mona
<sasa84> jodlajodla, prmejdunej...a si že naštimu cimpi?!
<AlyoshaAway> dobro jih je naguziw use:D
<sasa84> compiz
<jodlajodla> ne -.-"
<sasa84> bom ke pršla pa ti dala vetra :D
<jodlajodla> lol
<sasa84> :D
<jodlajodla> če namestim iz prog. središča, v vizualnih efektih vključim, pa ostane tko kot je -.-"
<marko-_-> the social network je tok prizadet film
<jodlajodla> i agree (po prestavljanju drsnika :D )
<marko-_-> dogaja se to, kaj se vsaki dan dogaja po svetu, ali vstavi not neko znano pop ikono in zgodba se naj vrti o nečem kaj folk cele dneve uporablja
<marko-_-> in bum
<marko-_-> imaš masterpiece
<sasa84> jodlajodla, am...
<sasa84> na čik grem
<jodlajodla> no idea
<sasa84> brb
<jodlajodla> tyt
<sasa84> bomo rešil ;)
<jodlajodla> i hope :D
<CrazyLemon> ma wtf
<CrazyLemon> aplikacije so vse sive
<CrazyLemon> pa čeprav sm dal color
<CrazyLemon> :S
<jodlajodla> jao, spet ne dela compiz -.-"
<upd> hahaha
<upd> jebo vas Å¡minke
<upd> Part.2.Eldorado.The.road.to.the.golden.city.DVDRip.XviD.AC3-TDP
<upd> a mi kdo nadnapise najde za to
<CrazyLemon> ostajam na ambience temi ter ikonah :)
<jodlajodla> -.-"
<sasa84> eh CrazyLemon ...
<sasa84> jodla...torej... ;)
<sasa84> compiz ti ne dela :)
<jodlajodla> zdej dela :D
<jodlajodla> compiz --replace
<jodlajodla> tole sm mogu vpisat v terminal :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa kliknit  v Videz :D
<jodlajodla> ne.. prej ni delal če sm šu v videz ;)
<CrazyLemon> pejt zdej pa poglej kaj tam piše
<sasa84> haha
<CrazyLemon> pa dej nazaj na brez učinkov
<CrazyLemon> pa pol spet z normalnimi učinki
<CrazyLemon> pa povej če dela al ne
<jodlajodla> dela
<jodlajodla> zdj probam Å¡e zrihtat ostalo
<jodlajodla> brb, restart
<sasa84> jodlajodla, ti si care ;)
<jodlajodla> l0l? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ambiance sux :P
<sasa84> razn t modr ambiance je pa luškan ;)
<sasa84> ambiance blue
<CrazyLemon> js mam sam ambience :)
<upd> The King's Speech gledal že kdo ?
<CrazyLemon> gledal trailer..zgleda kr ok
<upd> ok ma 8imdb
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: Compiz - 3D efekti  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3591/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<sasa84> jou ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Compiz - 3D efekti  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3591/new/posts/
<upd> gn
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: Compiz - 3D efekti  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3591/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Compiz - 3D efekti  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3591/new/posts/
<sasa84> wihaaaa, končan prvi del diplome :D
<sasa84> zdej grem pa spat ;)
<sasa84> lahkonočko
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: Compiz - 3D efekti  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3591/new/posts/
<gapi> čer
<gapi> kej novga na sceni
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] errhec: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Problemi z grafiko na HD4850  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4691/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-23
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [rešeno] Kubuntu 10.10 - samo tekstovni način  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4489/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: [rešeno] Problemi z grafiko na HD4850  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4691/new/posts/
<upd> !translate en sl rasterize
<Seniorita> rasterizacije
<upd> !google sskj rasterizacija
<Seniorita> prispevki --sketch @ Slo-Tech http://slo-tech.com/forum/c2121/349
<upd> Contains rasterizer state, which determines how to convert vector data (shapes) into raster data (pixels).
<upd> kaj to pomeni ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: Compiz - 3D efekti  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3591/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: [rešeno] Problemi z grafiko na HD4850  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4691/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<teardrop> lo
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> ;)
<yang> Kateri je dober program za predvajanje MPG datotek na Windows XP, ali VLC to podpira ?
<yang> zgleda, da ja, bom kr to probal
<sasa84> a podpira tud quicktime player?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Compiz - 3D efekti  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3591/new/posts/
<sasa84> Sky[x], miši :D
<Sky[x]> oi
<Alyosha> gutten tag
<Sky[x]> morhen :9
<Sky[x]> morgen*
<Alyosha> morgen je poteku 6minut nazaj:D
<Sky[x]> pa res lol :D
<Sky[x]> odvisn ker čas gledaš :P
<Sky[x]> dj gledam pacific time k čakam dragon ball :D
<Sky[x]> tm je Å¡ele 3 zutrej mislm da :d
<Alyosha> hahahah:D
<Alyosha> kaj DB Å¡e prihaja al to je neki staro?
<Sky[x]> jst sem to že vse gledal mislm da sam zdj ga nikejr nen ajdem
<Sky[x]> in mal pogledam pol :)
<Alyosha> s emi je zdelo da ni novih epizod:D
<Sky[x]> jp
<Alyosha> joooj kako me usi nervirajo
<Alyosha> ma kdo kašno teto al pa strica na drugi strani luše da se odselim?:D
<Alyosha> luže
<Alyosha> :D
<upd0> http://www.shrani.si/?47/8G/39iVlaH2/slowcitydraw.jpg a kup kdo igrco 500€ ??
<Seniorita> Shrani.si - Brezplačna spletna shramba za vaše slike - slowcitydraw.jpg
<sasa84> re :)
<angelcek> sasaaaa
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> kje je najina ljubezen?:P
<sasa84> angelcek, pojma nimam kaj se dogaja...
<sasa84> nekok nama ne sfura :P
<angelcek> mja
<angelcek> sej
<sasa84> ne vem...kaj čva narest
<sasa84> :P
<angelcek> z glavo se lahko zaletavava v steno
<angelcek> :D
<Alyosha> http://www.weirdpalace.com/img/fun/funny-summer/funny-summer35.jpg
<Alyosha> :D
<GeForce> Živjo
<CrazyLemon> <Alyosha> ma kdo kašno teto al pa strica na drugi strani luše da se odselim?:D            pokliči Evkrema on ti bo zrihtau službo v NY..boš furau taxi :)))
<GeForce> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa še boš lahko pel "kuča poso poso kuča" :)))
<GeForce> ei mam en uprašane crazy lemon
<CrazyLemon> super..js jih mam najmanj par stoo
<GeForce> a mi kdo zna pomagat kako zagant igrco leage of legends v ubuntu 10.10? instalira mi use normaln pa dol potegne samo odpret je noče..
<CrazyLemon> !google winehq appdb league of legends
<Seniorita> WineHQ - League of Legends 0.* beta http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&amp;iId=18035
<GeForce> sm že probu use..
<GeForce> pa Å¡e zmer nedela
<GeForce> ....
<CrazyLemon> What works
<CrazyLemon> Everything ingame. Creating a match. Joining a match. Talking in-game.
<CrazyLemon> očitno neki delaš narobe :)
<GeForce> ja lol
<GeForce> če sm use probu pa je noče odpret...
<CrazyLemon> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141&iTestingId=60753
<Seniorita> WineHQ  - League of Legends 1.0.0.x
<CrazyLemon> tukaj maš navodila
<GeForce> nx
<GeForce> tnx
<GeForce> :D tud to sm že probu :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=354696
<Seniorita> Tutorial: LoL with Wine (1.3.7) - League of Legends Community
<CrazyLemon> tukaj so tudi navodila
<GeForce> sm že:D
<CrazyLemon> no..pol bi ti moglo delat..pa ti ne.. kaj ti to pove :P
<GeForce> da je sfukan xD
<Alyosha> CrazyLemon ekrema sem že klicaw pravi da lahko komaj konec leta gremo ker zdj ma turo po evropi
<Alyosha> koncerti pa to:D
<GeForce> no to bi blo pa fain xD
<CrazyLemon> mja..ni lahko bit ekrem...pa še zajebano besedilo ma tip..treba si je zapomnit besedi "kuča" pa "poso"
<CrazyLemon> pa seveda pravi vrstni red besed :>
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> http://www.zurnal24.si/fotogalerije/Ekrem-Jevric-V-Clubu-Million-198637/galerija
<Seniorita> Ekrem Jevrić navdušil Million - galerija | Fotogalerije | Zurnal24.si
<Alyosha> nekje je bil Å¡e video...intervju:D
<GeForce> xD
<Alyosha> http://www.barnorama.com/wp-content/gallery/6demotivators/02.jpg
<Alyosha> samo ta slika paje do jaja!:D
<GeForce> :D:D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ekrem
<hrga> to je sigurno iz kosova
<GeForce> ne to pa ne :D
<Alyosha> ma huda je:D in napis spodaj še boljši:D
<bizal> zdravo
<CrazyLemon> !forum linux za namizja
<Seniorita> PDF knjiga: Linux na namizju (Stran 1) - Triki, nasveti, članki ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4187/
<CrazyLemon> lp
<bizal> name¹èam si slobuntu pa imam te¾ave :(
<bizal> dvd se je zbootal, izbral sem zagon z dvd/usb diska zdaj pa melje ¾e 15 minut
<CrazyLemon> napisi kake tezave..ti bo ze nekdo pomagal..prej ali slej.. ker js grem pocasi :)
<bizal> niè ne morem izbrat
<bizal> in sumim da je laptop preslab
<bizal> http://compreviews.about.com/cs/laptops/gr/aaprDellIn1100.htm
<Seniorita> Dell Inspiron 1100
<CrazyLemon> uh...mal rama maš
<bizal> bi probal ¹e iz usb-ja bootat pa mam premahjne kljuèke :/
<CrazyLemon> zato tolko časa melje
<bizal> aha pol bo kar to
<CrazyLemon> probaj raje xubuntu / lubuntu
<Alyosha> al pa je preprosto zmrznilo use skupaj:D
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa res grem :) ..lp
<bizal> hvala lp
<bizal> Alyosha:  kaj pa vem, melje jaz pa niè ne morem kliknit :D
<bizal> bom dal snemat xubuntu ta naj pa melje vmes èe bo kaj
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] redcat33: SpoonWep  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4666/new/posts/
<marko-_-> !filmi action|thriller|comedy -> CrazyLemon
<teardrop> lo
<napsy> CrazyLemon: 31% kpov :-)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] coso423: Icon7 t20 webcam USB  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4709/new/posts/
<upd> !translate en sl awkward
<Seniorita> nerodno
<CrazyLemon> napsy več kot si pričakoval! :D
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati #ubuntu-si zgodovino pogovorov se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next IRC Meeting : januar/februar 2011 !
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati #ubuntu-si zgodovino pogovorov se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji IRC sestanek : januar/februar 2011 !
<napsy> CrazyLemon: mm ne sj tk 30% sem nekako pricakoval
<napsy> se pravi da se bo treba pripravit na izpit :/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: SpoonWep  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4666/new/posts/
<bizal> nakoncu sem uspel namestit xubuntu preko xp-jev ker preko cd-ja in usb-ja ni ¹lo :)
<bizal> hvala za vse
<matjaz> Dober večer!
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, si tu?
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JA3YTctLtU
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Čudežna polja-Tike tike tačke
<sasa84> hihi
<matjaz> No, saj me zanima mnenje vseh. Slobuntu ima kar dober odziv, trenutno poteka 164. prenos. Mogoče bi bilo za uporabnike zanimivo, če bi na naslovnici Ubuntu.si bila tudi povezava do zadnje različice Slobuntu?
<CrazyLemon> napsy ja.pričakoval si 30% ampak si dobil 31 !! :D
<GeForce> Živjo
<hrga> lp
<sasa84> !ping marko-_--
<sasa84> hihi
<t3ch> ve kdo kak bi lah cat _al nek txt file remote.. prek urlja oz. je kaki taki progy ?
<t3ch> cat http://nekiurl.com/test.txt
<t3ch> ha
<t3ch> :)?
<upd> ?
<upd> wget url && cat ?
<t3ch> to vseeno downloada krcev fajl
<t3ch> ok o ze slo tak tut
<t3ch> :)
<upd> kako d fak boš si pa pogledal text če ne boš vzpostavil povezave
<upd> lahko pa enostavno zbrišeš ko konča...
<Grega> curl http://nekiurl.com/test.txt ?
<jodlajodla> #ubuntu-si :)
<upd> my bad na to sm pa pozabu
<jodlajodla> :D
<jodlajodla> !translate en sl epic
<Seniorita> Epski
<jodlajodla> !translate en sl epic fail
<Seniorita> Epski ne
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<bogdanov> kok je kej cena scsi 10krpm 36gb diska?
<bogdanov> Å¡ta
<bogdanov> ima crazy
<CrazyLemon> dougčas :)
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti..si šou včeraj na bajo? :))
<bogdanov> na bajo
<bogdanov> kje je biu?
<CrazyLemon> v portorozu
<bogdanov> a
<bogdanov> nedeljko bajic baja
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja Å¡e kak baja? :D
<bogdanov> baja mali kninda
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> oba sta cajra
<bogdanov> carja*
<CrazyLemon> al je ta biu..hmm
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> nevrjamm
<bogdanov> daj biu drug
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> damn it..ne vem ker je biu :D      js sm mislu da je ta drug
<CrazyLemon> zato nism sou :D
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> naci scena
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> jah nevrjamm
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> k je kle u kr
<bogdanov> hotu pridt
<bogdanov> pa ga na meji niso spustil
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<bogdanov> so grozil
<bogdanov> da gavjo ubil
<bogdanov> za pruga pa tud nism nc
<bogdanov> slisov
<bogdanov> sam bi su kuj ceb vedu
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> pa sj bmk je bil že dostkrat v slo
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> jst se nism biu na nedeljko bajicu
<bogdanov> u slo
<bogdanov> na knindi pa uf
<bogdanov> nepitaj ene 10x
<bogdanov> zih
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon :)
<CrazyLemon> o tečka :>
<sasa84> :(
<bogdanov> a kup kdo
<bogdanov> 3x 36gb scsi 10kpm pa 1x 18gb
<CrazyLemon> stari samo si ti en diler..od parfumo D&G do scsi diskov etc :)))
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> bogdanov, a maš pol kšn dobr pardum ;)
<CrazyLemon> parfumov*
<sasa84> parfum
<bogdanov> sasa
<bogdanov> zate
<bogdanov> mam
<sasa84> obema s CrazyLemon se zatika pr parfumih :P
<bogdanov> d&g
<bogdanov> alpa bulgari
<bogdanov> ce poznas
<bogdanov> armani
<bogdanov> ni da ni
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a ti mogoče živiš v kakem skladišču da maš tok robe?? :)))
<sasa84> katere pa bogdanov *
<bogdanov> bom jutr pogledu
<bogdanov> tocn modele
<bogdanov> pat povem
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> zate d&g the gentelman
<bogdanov> 100ml
<bogdanov> cena novega u trgovin 75eu
<bogdanov> zate 40eu
<bogdanov> alpa
<bogdanov> armani black code
<bogdanov> pa versace
<bogdanov> pa nevem dost stvari
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> poznam
<bogdanov> par spedicija manov
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> armani black code...ta bi bil za dražena ;)
 * sasa84 bi ga pol skoz ovohavala
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a tis
<sasa84> *wuf wuf*
<bogdanov> drazen
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> ne, on ni dražen ;)
<bogdanov> UJKO
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> neka mu bude
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ni dražen ;)
<CrazyLemon> -= U =-         al kak je že znak :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jeje!
<bogdanov> :>
<sasa84> noup
<bogdanov> oks
<bogdanov> :P
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ma drugačno ime ;)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> upam da ni
<bogdanov> ANTE
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> ne ne
<bogdanov> :PP
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> drazen
<sasa84> ma čist slovensko ime :)
<bogdanov> je kul ime
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> jedannnnnn
<bogdanov> životttttttt
<bogdanov> jedna mladostttt
<sasa84> vinko...za prjatle vine ;)
<bogdanov> svet brez ljubavi
<bogdanov> tntnt
<CrazyLemon> jah..dražen je slovensko ime ja...če bi bil dražAn..pol bi bil  pa čefur
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> buahahahahaha
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> a nis cefur
<bogdanov> se nick pove
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> :P
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> odfukan tip
<CrazyLemon> čefur ne..busanc pa!! :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> OK
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..pojma nimaš kok folka me je klical dražAn...mislim wtf :D
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> zame boš zmer dražen :P
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> edino prav :D
<sasa84> občasno draži...ampak sam občasno ;)
<sasa84> bogdanov, a ti si pol pa bogdan? :D
<bogdanov> ne
<CrazyLemon> mah..on je prpa..strah ga je povedat kdo je :D
<bogdanov> ivan
<bogdanov> boter je na kanal a
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jah ivan
<CrazyLemon> ja..drugi del :D
<bogdanov> po pa nc
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8VUcym5rQA&feature=related
<bogdanov> haha
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Zeljko Sasic - Gori more
<sasa84> bogdanov=ivan?
<sasa84> pa to tud eno hrvaško ime......če bi bil slovenc, bi bil janez :P
<CrazyLemon> ma on je prikrit hrvat..sam okol govori da je srb
<CrazyLemon> pač komplekse ma ..kaj češ..še je mlad :/
<CrazyLemon> grem js botra gledat..da bom ko zrastem lahk tak k bogdanov  :)))
<sasa84> uuuuu
<sasa84> jaz sem ga prej mal gledala ;)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> cc
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> 7 tekm
<bogdanov> ob 8h sm zadev
<bogdanov> Å¡e eno ob 2h
<bogdanov> pav
<bogdanov> 200orlov
<bogdanov> :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Qt toolkit bo standardna komponenta v Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4706/new/posts/
<sasa84> bogdanov, ti pa jutr parfume počekiri :P
<bogdanov> prov
<bogdanov> zate use
<sasa84> ma zlat si
<sasa84> kok si pa ti sploh star...d vidm če si za ožent?
<sasa84> :P
<bogdanov> za ozent se ne
<bogdanov> 21
<sasa84> res ne
<sasa84> premlado tole
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> dobr, sicer me neb kazensko preganjal...sam vseen :P
<bogdanov> haha
<eMarek> hi
<sasa84> oj
<eMarek> a obstaja kakšen slovenski linux irc kanal?
<bogdanov> lol
<andrejpan> mi smo pa kaj??
<andrejpan> oz tole tle je pa kaj??
<bogdanov> windows
<bogdanov> kanal
<bogdanov> ;))
<eMarek> :D
<eMarek> potem mi pa prosim pamagajte pri tejle nalogi
<eMarek> http://file.si/pfiles/148287/tretja.jpg
<andrejpan> awesome, Å¡e kaj teorije??
<eMarek> kaj?
<andrejpan> naloga je kul, če bi seveda imel kaj teorije
<andrejpan> predvidevam, da klic funkcije pomeni nov proces??
<andrejpan> torej more izračunat c1 v 2 vrstici, en proces
<andrejpan> potem fork() v 5 je 2 proces
<andrejpan> potem c2 in Å¡e enkrat fork()
<andrejpan> sam kak pa to v nek pameten povezan graf spravit, bi pa rabil mal teorije
<eMarek> ja funkcija fork ustvari otroka procesa
<eMarek> sam kaj se pa naredi, če ta for priredimo neki spremenljivki?
<eMarek> kaj na vrne fork()
<eMarek> ?
<eMarek> kaj vrne fork()
<eMarek> nekaj mi dones ne gre tipkanje... :D
<eMarek> danes*
<eMarek> :D
<andrejpan> lej pri prirejanju je odvisno od jezika, ki ga uporabljaš
<andrejpan> lahko je len(bo počakal, dokler ne kličes funkcije) ali pa neučakan(bo izračunal takoj)
<andrejpan> primer i = 3; i=i+1, torej lahko takoj izračuna i+1=4 ali pa bo izračunal, ko bo rabil i naslednjič in bo sabo nosil i+1
<andrejpan> ja fork očitno vrača vrednost, če ga primerjaš z ničlami
<andrejpan> sam je vprašanje, če se proces zaključi ali ne??
<eMarek> ja men se zdi da je tole jezik c
<eMarek> hm... grem jst na teorijo, pa bom Å¡el potem nazaj na naloge :)
<andrejpan> predvidevam, da izračuna, ko kliče spremeljivko in ne ko prireja vrednost
<l0wkey> re
<andrejpan> ponavadi pomaga, da
<upd> a kaj
<sasa84> nč dragi moji....lepo pančkejte :)
<upd> fork vrne pid
<sasa84> lahkonočko ;)
<upd> ups. zajebal sem...
<upd> eMarek
<upd> http://www.amparo.net/ce155/fork-ex.html
<Seniorita> CE 155 - fork Example
<upd> tole je treba vedit ko boš diagram risal
<upd> if(c1 == 0 ) c2 = fork(); če se je prvi uspešno ustvaril bo c1 == 0 ampak
<upd> c2 = fork(); to je koda že drugega procesa, oz. od prvega forka
<upd> se pravi v diagramu ne bo povezan z glavnim procesom
<upd> aha sj maš v navodilu da moraš usmerit povezave, zadnji stavek...
<upd> spat zdej,,,..,.,., gn
<Grega> ej, a kdo ve.. pri (avto) platiscih.. je ponavadi cena za 1kos ali 4?
<eMarek> tnx za link
<eMarek> sam nekaj me mede
<eMarek> fork() vrne staršu pid otroka, otroku pa da 0
<eMarek> kaj je potem zapisano v c1?
<eMarek> v prvem koraku // fork 1
<eMarek> aja
<eMarek> sem si primer zdj mal bolj pogledal
<eMarek> Å¡tekam..
<bogdanov> Grega ponavadi za kos
<bogdanov> :)
<Grega> jebelacesta!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Remote desktop ne dela - ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4689/new/posts/
<andrejpan> a niso pocen a??
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-16
<lynxlynxlynx> tere
<Bilko> kako se pregleda disk prek terminala?
<CrazyLemon> fsck
<Bilko> sam to al moram se /sda1  oziroma ker disk želim?
<Bilko> sm dal sam fsck pa mi je tole napisal...
<Bilko> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<Bilko> e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)
<Bilko> /dev/sda1 is mounted.
<Bilko> WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<Bilko> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<Bilko> Do you really want to continue (y/n)?
<CrazyLemon> a ni dovolj veliko opozorilo? :D
<urh> BEEEEEEEEEEEEEP
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek HAI!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: REHAI
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek cyber now? just a quicky
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 so not cool man..not cool at all
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: Blame my ISP
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: povej
<zdobersek1> 4 min mas, pol grem spagete do konca narest
<zdobersek1> pol mas kakih 15 min, da jih pojem.
<zdobersek1> pol grem pa Sherlocka gledat.
<zdobersek1> pol grem pa spat.
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: povej.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 no..nisem tak prasec da motim človeka medtem k jé..kr v miru pojej!
<CrazyLemon> pol ko poješ pa msg me
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sej ne jem, kuhajo se lihkar
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ok..sej je quicky
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: povej.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobersek> ?
<win8> yo
<CrazyLemon> sup
<win8> kaj pa vem
<win8> :)
<CrazyLemon> če ti ne veš kdo ve?!?!kdo?!?!
<win8> razmisljam, da bi naredil android app, ki bi mi izpisal loto stevilke, ki bodo izzrebane v sredo
<CrazyLemon> </drama> :)
<win8> pa ne vem kje bi se lotil
<zdobersek> kok, za v prihodnost?
<CrazyLemon> simple..(int)Math.random()*39+1
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e kak izziv??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<win8> bom dal na market
<win8> v cetrtek
<CrazyLemon> win8 naredi boben k se vrti
<CrazyLemon> in žreba random cifre
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa bi sparsal že izžrebane cifre z eloterije.si
<CrazyLemon> in še dodatno pokazal statistiko največkrat izžrebanih cifr
<win8> to bi slo
 * CrazyLemon ima dost idej
<win8> sploh ni slaba ideja
<CrazyLemon> d0h! :)
<win8> bo prasica parsala, na serverju obdelam in postrezem
<CrazyLemon> bah..flash
<CrazyLemon> http://www.loterija.si/LOTERIJA,,igre_z_zrebanji,loto,statistika,Loto_statistika.htm
<Seniorita> Loterija Slovenije - Loto statistika
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<marko_> kje hodi
<marko_> nafisa
<marko_> ?
<CrazyLemon> to boš ti vedu
<CrazyLemon> ti si ji cimr
<marko_> ne več :D
<marko_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPyClNoZ1I4&feature=related
<Seniorita> The Expendables - Sacrifice      - YouTube
<marko_> najboljši komad v vesolju
<marko_> če ma kdo rad post hipsterski ska reagge shit
<Grega> Uporabnica Urska se mi zeli pokazati preko spletne kamere!
<Grega> ne!
<Grega> :)
<Cinober> pol pa se naj pokaže :)
<Grega> samo mojo telefonsko hoce
<Grega> in mail
<Grega> in cc
<Grega> prasica
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> o saša
<CrazyLemon> Grega show her boobies!  pol pa zahtevaj njeno telefonsko pa mail pa cc
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> pa p..
<CrazyLemon> poušter?
<CrazyLemon> why d f...
<Grega> na cem pa naj spim?
<CrazyLemon> na jogiju?
<Grega> pa glavica?
<CrazyLemon> v horizontali naj bo
<CrazyLemon> tako je najbl zdravo!
<CrazyLemon> Ženske, ki trdijo, da svojemu dragemu nikoli ne lažejo - lažejo.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kera ugotovitev..ženske lažejo..oh noes!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> take so.. p..
<CrazyLemon> sej lahk rečeš
<CrazyLemon> packe
<Grega> lahko javno tako govorim?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<Grega> packa!
<sasa84> zdj pa grem lohk pančkat ;)
<Grega> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> kaj njo mede
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa p... res ni za javnost :S
<Grega> zdaj je kar je
<Grega> haha, "Anyone else wonder if religion started as a joke, then someone took it way too seriously?"
<CrazyLemon> še sreča da je saša šla..če ne bi ti trda predla!
<Grega> saj to sem cakal
<Grega> no, zdaj pa se morem se andreja pazit :(
<CrazyLemon> misliš da je andrej tak?
<CrazyLemon> sej je včasih zatežen..ampak ne zdi se mi tak k saša :>
<Grega> se hvala bogu, da je lynx sel!
<Grega> kr nekaj brezveze trollam ;) grem raje po sendvic
<CrazyLemon> js bi bigmaca
<CrazyLemon> hvala
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-17
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Cinober> unz unz
<Cinober> se malo pa work
<sasa84> oj Cinober :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si tukej? :D
<sasa84> kok je kej moj zlati fantek :D
<Cinober> oj sasa84, kak je ?
<sasa84> ma fajn :)
<sasa84> ti?
<Cinober> tud,tud... kaj se dela? :)
<sasa84> ma mal sm neki diplomo, zdj počas južno kuhat...pol pa dalje :)
<sasa84> ti?
<Cinober> juzna klice ja.. pol pa work.
<Cinober> :)
<sasa84> maš službo še dns?
<Cinober> ja
<Cinober> :S
<Cinober> ko bi mi tak blo, kot mi ni
<Cinober> :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> kje pa delaš?
<Cinober> iz mb sem, leclerc
<sasa84> ooo, oui ;)
<Cinober> oui oui
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wacap
<sasa84> yo yo, wassup white nigga :D
<CrazyLemon> the sunny sky is up yo! :D
<sasa84> gee dude
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> a si kej priden CrazyLemon? ;)
<sasa84> nek se izmikaš temu odgovoru ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nisem
<CrazyLemon> če bi bil priden ne bi bil kle
<CrazyLemon> ampak bi se učil :)
<sasa84> mhm, zdej je izpitno obdobje ;)
<sasa84> dej d ne boš tud oktobra še zmer v istem letniku :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma ni panike glede tega
<CrazyLemon> ker niti zdej ne vem v katerem letniku sem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem malo ponavljat :D
<CrazyLemon> lejtr aligejtr :D
<sasa84> papa :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1333-1: Libav vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1333-1/
<neett> če dam 800mhz ram v 633mhz slot je kaj narobe ?
<frojnd> hellow
<CrazyMelon> yellow
<frojnd> Je ze kdo kupoval v tujini? morm nakazat na racun pa ne vem al naj uporabim UPN al SPA, gre se pa za nemski racun
<frojnd> SPA=SEPA
<lynxlynxlynx> sepa ja
<lynxlynxlynx> pa iban
<frojnd> si sur da SEPA?
<CrazyMelon> sepa je za evropo
<frojnd> Bitte ?berweisen Sie den Betrag in H?he von 916,49 EUR unter Angabe des Verwendungszwecks "183216" an die folgende Bankverbindung:
<frojnd> Prosimo, da prenese znesek 916,49 EUR, pri ?emer navede namen uporabe "183 216", na naslednji ban?ni ra?un:
<lynxlynxlynx> tiste parkrat ko sem jaz delal s tujino, je blo to
<lynxlynxlynx> vse v evropi
<frojnd> Pol pa odprem SEPA pa nevem kam morm namen placila dat :)
<frojnd> Pod prejemnika mislim
<frojnd> za prejemnika mam: BIC, IBAN, REFERENCA (dva okenca) in pa Ime, Ulica, Kraj, Podatki o placilu, Identifikacijska oznaka placnika in identifikacijska oznaka prejemnika
<frojnd> pa se moznost imam Strukturirano da/ne
<frojnd> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> tam pred zneskom
<frojnd> bom screenshotnu
<lynxlynxlynx> plus če maš referenco itak ne bodo gledal namena
<frojnd> ja v mailu so mi napisal, da morm vpisat stevilke za namen
<frojnd> da se ve za kiro narocilo se gre..
<lynxlynxlynx> no dej
<frojnd> http://i.imgur.com/UkMVI.png
<frojnd> Tist kar je sivo ne morm spreminjat
<frojnd> caki bom se mail
<frojnd> http://i.imgur.com/FYkZn.png
<frojnd> evo tole so mi pa poslal kamor morm nakazat
<frojnd> kak naj zaj izplonim :)
<Jorky> čer
<zdobersek1> :/
<lynxlynxlynx> frojnd: a če izbereš drugo kodo je kej drugače?
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer pa lahko probaš tam spodaj
<frojnd> pod podatki o placilu?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<zgaga> ali ima 11.10 ISO image ze vkljucen najnovejsi unity?
<zdobersek1> zgaga: 5.0?
<zgaga> ta unity ko je prisel ven nazadnje
<zgaga> pred kratkim
<zdobersek1> zgaga: ja, to je 5.o
<zdobersek1> in ga ni v 11.10 iso
<zdobersek1> je pa najbrz mozno kak ppa repo dodat
<CrazyMelon> oh ja
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<BigWhale> umir se no
<sasa84> BigWhale, tišina...raj kazaam zrihti, presneta ušesa!
<BigWhale> kwa ti pa ne dela?
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo naredit tole
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/102988126414371172909/116816619325117493200/posts
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija - Google+
<CrazyLemon> kar je kle prikazano ?
<CrazyLemon> tiste slikce
<CrazyLemon> a je to v profilu al kje?
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<Grega> kak je zakon, ko mislis da bos nekaj delal 2 uri, potem pa si v 5min konec, mmm
<Grega> nic, danes sem izpolnil kvoto, partyy :)
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/102988126414371172909/posts
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija - Google+
<CrazyLemon> ni slabo! :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega prehitra ejakulacija zna bit problem..
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tako pravijo zdravniki..
<Grega> dobro je
<Grega> ne zgublas casa
<CrazyLemon> jah..kolokvij sm danes pisal
<CrazyLemon> moram se mal relaxirat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem jest
<Grega> uh, jaz sem mel v cetrtek
<Grega> vsak dan gledam.. pa kr ni in ni rezultatov
<Bilko> a se ker kej bol zastop v hardware?
<Bilko> se da mogoče v ubuntu videt kakšne loge kjer bi se kej loh vidl zakaj računalnik zamrzne?
<Cinober> ?
<lynxlynxlynx> /var/log/messages*
<lynxlynxlynx> aka dmesg, samo hočeš tastarega
<Bilko> nevem zakaj mi server zmrzne če ker prenašam nanga. Včas pa kr tko zmrzne i nse nič ne odziva, niti miš niti tipkovnica vse je mrtvo. Lučka za diske pa skos gori
<Bilko> tko se mi je enkrat dogajal k sem zamenjal napajalnik. sem dal kao bolšga not, sam mi je vedno tm po ene 24 urah zamrznil comp. pa sem dal drug isti napajalnik not in spet isto. Ko sem dal nazaj starega not je pa ok delal.
<Bilko> zdej pa spet tko dela, pa je se vedno star napajalnik not in je delal let in pol ok.
<lynxlynxlynx> server?
<lynxlynxlynx> ssh-ji se not
<lynxlynxlynx> če ne gre, boš vsaj vedel, če res zmrzne
<Bilko> ne gre not. Vse zmrzne ceu comp. ftp, ssh, web, vse
<Bilko> pomoje hardware napaka
<lynxlynxlynx> sliš se že tko
<Bilko> bo treba spet en napajalnik prvo dobit pa probat zamenjat
<Bilko> grem...noč vsem
<sasa84_> o matr kok sm zdej hud film pogledala
<Bilko> ker...Dirty Dancing?
<Bilko> Deep Throat?
<CrazyLemon> naredu kolokvij
<CrazyLemon> zdaj lahk grem spat
<CrazyLemon> o/
<Grega> nigger!
<CrazyLemon> bitch please!
<Grega> bravo :*
<CrazyLemon> :*
<CrazyLemon> :$
<Grega> ponosen sem
<CrazyLemon> upam da bom matematiko naredu ..ta me še čaka v petek :D
<CrazyLemon> rabim 80% za pozitivno :D
<Grega> uuuhhh
<Grega> zakaj 80
<CrazyLemon> ker sm prvi kolokvij pisal 20 :D
<Grega> yay
<Grega> a nimate tak, da morata bit ob +50 ?
<CrazyLemon> povprečje..ja :)
<Grega> pri nas more bit vsak posebej
<Grega> ce prvi ni +50, ne mores na drugega
<CrazyLemon> so tudi taki predmeti :)
<Grega> lufteri!
<CrazyLemon> sam nehi!
<Grega> jaz mam 13.2 mat :>
<CrazyLemon> k nas učijo univerzitetno matematiko ter diskretne :D
<Grega> sem rekel, da zacnem takoj po novem letu
<Grega> mislim, da bom zacel 10.2
<CrazyLemon> Grega kaj pa si mel v četrtek?
<Grega> mos
<Grega> modeli in odl. sistemi
<CrazyLemon> ah..to je simple!
<CrazyLemon> našteješ par modelov pa je to to
<Grega> kr ja
<Grega> vseeno
<Grega> bo tesno
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> we like it tight :>
<Grega> 46% bom pisal, sigurno
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat k se moram zgodaj zbudit...za matematiko predavanja :)
<CrazyLemon> be white nigga!
<Grega> yo!
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-18
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] si že mel diskretne?
<Sky[x]> dons mamo kva ti ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] bi rad vidu kaj smo mi meli?
<CrazyLemon> za 9.99€ samo v naslednjih 15ih minutah
<Cinober> dan
<napsy> lp
<Seniorita>  [COKS] Open source needed to save democracy  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=826
<andrejpan> a kdo ve, če ima lugos danes sestanek, kje ga ima?
<sasa84> ni bihwhale-ja gor
<sasa84> bigwhale-la
<CrazyLemon> lugos ima ponavadi sestanke tam nekje zravn tistega tunela pod gradom če se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> vsaj včasih so jih mel tam
<andrejpan> danes so v pipi...
<sasa84> pišuka, nikokr ne morm zloudat eduroam certifikata
<sasa84> a vam dela tole ftp://ftp.arnes.si/software/eduroam/
<CrazyLemon> spam!!
<sasa84> :(
<sasa84> jutr grem an fax pa bi rada d mi ta ušiv eduroam dela
<Aseq> ja, sasa84 delaž
<Aseq> a ti kam drugam skopiram
<sasa84> a zaženeš stvari s terminala?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kok sm bral na forumu
<CrazyLemon> dela tudi brez certifikata
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> !f eduroam
<Aseq> em CrazyLemon to pa bolj tezko
<sasa84> enim dela, enim ne...
<Aseq> brez certifikata jim dela?
<sasa84> Aseq, veš kaj me zanima... kaj maš napisan pod brezimna istovetnost?
<sasa84> anonymous@ime.organizacije al anonymous@mojfax.uni-lj.si ?
<Aseq> caki, pogledam
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/36900/#p36900
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Aseq> anonymous_identity="anonymous@student.uni-lj.si"
<sasa84> student pol
<sasa84> bom probavala mal jutr... men ta eduroam nkol ni delu... če pa je že, je par minut in me je skoz nek diskonektal
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ti res tok rabi net na faksu ki ga obiščeš enkrat na leto za 5min? .<
<CrazyLemon> :>*
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jp...zarad diplome ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i'm confused :D
<sasa84> pa s kšnim se zmenš za kofe še umes :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a prek interneta? weird..sm mislu da obstaja telefon za te  zadeve :P
<sasa84> če so gor, pol veš d je določen folk na faxu :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti si hujsa k tale facebook generacija :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, no no no
<CrazyLemon> http://www.najdi.si/novica/Politikis/Zanimivosti/Mo%C5%BEno-samo-v-%C4%8Crni-Gori%3A-podgori%C5%A1kega-podjetnika-se-je-odreklo-celo-mesto%2C-ker-si-je-kupil-mal%C4%8Dka-%E2%80%9CKia-Picanto%E2%80%9D/4853763efd4b907c320eb1f902a265ee
<Seniorita> Možno samo v Črni Gori: podgoriškega podjetnika se je odreklo celo mesto, ker si je kupil malčka “Kia Picanto” | Politikis na najdi.si novicah
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> ti črnogorci..so fcked up ppl
<zdobersek> ze tle je narobe svet
<zdobersek> 'crnogorski podjetnik'
<CrazyLemon> dost je takih podjetnikov :>
<zdobersek> a mafijasi?
<zdobersek> al je tud v novici misljen tak 'podjetnik'?
<zdobersek> ker potem je to dost pricakovano
<zdobersek> s/pricakovano/razumno
<Cinober> mukki.org
<Cinober> bemti, jih zafrkava antibot sistem
<Grega> porcic pincic
<Cinober`> porkafix
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-19
<KuzLee> zdravo
<KuzLee> zanima me katero opcijo morm nastavt pri dovoljenjih za zunanji disk da bova imela dostop do le tega oba uporabnika
<KuzLee> hvala za odgovor
<KuzLee> jajca
<KuzLee> ittak ne morm nč prestavlat
<Grega> omfg
<Grega> se zdaj sem.. juuj
<jinzo> wut?
<Grega> jauuuuiii
<Grega> :S
<jinzo> what hapnd?
<Grega> best
<Grega> fucking
<Grega> night
<Grega> of my life :>>>
<jinzo> oh, good for you
<Grega> waaauuuii :)))
<jinzo> zaj nevem al res dugo nisi dobo, al pa je blo res tak dobro :P
<Grega> dobro je blo, stari
<jinzo> zaj yse probam spomnit ime one tvoje, da te vpršaam če je to tota
<jinzo> asm se nemorem pa nemorem spomnit
<Grega> diana
<Grega> ne
<Grega> zlomlen nos
<Grega> je bil dovolj
<Grega> :)))
<jinzo> diana točno :D
<jinzo> aha k
<jinzo> zaj še samo faks narediš pa je!
<jinzo> pa že lahko maš lepo malo družinico :P
<Grega> druzino, z dvema sestrama
<Grega> :>>>
<jinzo> čeprav mislim da bi se tvoje "družinsko življenje" končalo ko bi mogo dat šank vun
<Grega> naah, 2 sestri > sank
<jinzo> ew...
<Grega> (malo sem se vinjen)
<jinzo> te me vsaj pokliči preden ga vun fukneš
<jinzo> :P
<Grega> dobissank!
<Grega> vseeno mi je!
<jinzo> pizda, pol pa je res moglo bit fajn :P
<Grega> kar se mene tice sem danes zakljucil z zivljenjem :))))
<jinzo> ja, dokler se ne strezniš :P
<Grega> res morem malo ajat
<Grega> pocasi
<Grega> :)))
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/misijaevrovizija/
<Seniorita> Misija Evrovizija
<CrazyLemon> hud page!
<CrazyLemon> http://is.gd/cUEzW7
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<Tadej_> ppl a kdo kej ve kdaj bo bitmetv online?
<Grega> aui, zdaj bom pa umrl :/
<CrazyLemon> r.i.p. child!
<Grega> u krejzi!
<zgaga> !t en de category
<Seniorita> Kategorie
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1335-1: t1lib vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1335-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1334-1: libxml2 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1334-1/
<Cinober> what happens in vegas, stay in vegas!
<CrazyLemon> except STD's
<Cinober> CrazyLemon no,noooooo...
<CrazyLemon> true story..just ask Grega
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kako povečat število thumbnailov
<CrazyLemon> v chromeu
<CrazyLemon> s trenutnih 8 na 12 recimo..
<Sky[x]> levo zgorej mas
<Sky[x]> options
<Sky[x]> pa mas lohk 9x9
<CrazyLemon> ni tega
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] kako so Å¡le diskretne?
<CrazyLemon> A Very Harold And Kumar Christmas DVDRip
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-20
<Grega> 51.50% :>>
<Grega> to je vse kar bom rekel! :>
<kubanc> cestitam
<kubanc> vec kot dovolj :d
<Grega> se kak procent viska je
<CrazyLemon> tale libreoffice 3.4.5 je pa pretty fast
<dhbiker> indeed
<zgaga> !t sl en košcica
<Seniorita> cottage
<zgaga> !t sl en košcicasto
<Seniorita> kocicasto
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko rečeš kar seed
<lynxlynxlynx> ker je zakomplicirana tema
<lynxlynxlynx> npr za jabke in par drugih se uporablja Å¡e pip
<zgaga> aha
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/3saCM.jpg
<Grega> wish me luck!
<CrazyLemon> good luck! and dont forget the money!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> :>
<Grega> "luck has nothing to do with it!" :)
<Grega> its *all* about the money :>
<CrazyLemon> IT SO IS!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdXU91w_vME
<Seniorita> Žile pravi zmagovalec Kmetije      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> car! :D
<Bilko> brasero se mi noče zagnat...ker prog je še ok za pečt CDje?
<Cinober> simple cd burner, faracajg
<Bilko> sm k3b glih instaliru...cudn da brasero ne zalaufa
<CrazyLemon> Bilko kaj bi pa peku?
<CrazyLemon> sej lahk tudi preprosto delaš tudi s tistim ki je v nautilusu
<Bilko> hmm ne vidm možnosti v nautilusu za zapecč
<Bilko> za ženo eno musko
<CrazyLemon> Bilko ko daš prazn cd
<CrazyLemon> se pojavi na namizju ikonca od cdja
<CrazyLemon> klikneš gor
<CrazyLemon> odpre se v nautilusu
<CrazyLemon> in samo skopiraš gor not vsebino
<CrazyLemon> -gor
<CrazyLemon> če so mp3ji bi to moglo delat
<CrazyLemon> če želiš prav audio cd...pol ne vem če bo šlo
<Bilko> mp3 sm hotu ja
<CrazyLemon> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/1894176_700b_v1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahhahaha
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-21
<Grega> hojla!
<Grega> ;)
<igcek> pozdravljeni
<igcek> mamo koga?
<Grega> mene, mene!
<zgaga> sploh se ne navelicam osmega potnika
<zgaga> !t en sl comte
<Seniorita> Comte
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni to grof?
<lynxlynxlynx> !t fr sl comte
<Seniorita> Å¡tevilo
<lynxlynxlynx> !t it sl comte
<Seniorita> Comte
<zgaga> pravkar je mama pogledala v slovar tujk, pa pise da je grof notr
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> sem lih našel na wikipedii
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, mogoče Seniorita rabi pravilno naglašene
<lynxlynxlynx> !t it sl conte
<Seniorita> Å¡tevilo
<lynxlynxlynx> eh :)
<CrazyLemon> http://9gag.com/gag/1867453
<Seniorita> 9GAG - AA Meeting
<zdobersek> BA ubistvu
<zdobersek> ane.
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu ne
<CrazyLemon> je kr AA
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> batteries anonymous!
<zdobersek> dafuq!
<CrazyLemon> what type of batteries?!?!
<CrazyLemon> AA!
<zdobersek> diskriminatorno do AAA, onih ploscatih in zmajev.
<zdobersek> tko da
<CrazyLemon> AAA so druga zgodba :D
<zdobersek> catception je kul!
<zdobersek> pa autocorrection faili so bli dobri
<zdobersek> ane!
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<Grega> wish me luck! again!
<zdobersek> pourquoi?
<andrejpan> Ola! problemi z ubuntuone in 10.4 komu kaj znane?
<miha> !t en sl forward secrecy
<Seniorita> naprej skrivnost
<miha> hudič kak to prevest?
<miha> !g forward secrecy
<Seniorita> Perfect forward secrecy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfect_forward_secrecy
<lynxlynxlynx> prihodnja skrivnostnost? meh
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče poenostaviš in rečeš trajna
<miha> dolgoročna?
<miha> dolgoročna tajnost?
<miha> tajnost
<miha> ne vem
<miha> pač da ne gre izpeljat direktno seje iz ključev, ki so naredil sejo
<miha> s temle se glihkar igral http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elliptic_curve_Diffie%E2%80%93Hellman
<Seniorita> Elliptic curve Diffie–Hellman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<lynxlynxlynx> dolgoročna je boljš, ja
<miha> hm mislim da to zdj dela
<zgaga> !t es en pendejo
<Seniorita> stupid
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-22
<ZigaK> Hej
<ziga555> KAj se dela ?
<ziga555> http://pisoar.org/index.php?id=single&num=17022
<Seniorita> Pisoar
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 pisoar je bil popularen leta 2006
<miha> yo
<CrazyLemon> sup niga
<miha> :))
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nA2wt4LJUw
<Seniorita> Shit Girls Don&#39;t Say      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> word!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> bedn video
<Grega> za popizdit!
<gandalfar> ahoj
<gandalfar> kle zihr kdo iz glave ve slovenske plural forms
<Aseq> gandalfar? ednina, dvojina in mnozina?
<gandalfar> za gettext :)
<gandalfar> pravi format
<Aseq> http://translate.sourceforge.net/wiki/l10n/pluralforms ?
<Seniorita> l10n:pluralforms · Translate Toolkit & Pootle
<Aseq> whoa, in zakaj so 4 :S
<gandalfar> Aseq, hvala
<gandalfar> Aseq, 1 stol, 2 stola, 3 stoli, 5 stolov
<lynxlynxlynx> odvisno kako prevajaš
<lynxlynxlynx> če pogledaš debato na lugos-slo, je večina za 0 stolov, 1 stol, 2 stola, 3 stoli
<gandalfar> ah, true :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ker se ujema z indeksi v msgstr array
<Grega> a kdo ve kako dodas facebook app na levi meni (pod Aplikacije)?
<CrazyLemon> kje kaj zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti maš old skul ubuntu :>
<CrazyLemon> desni klik na meni
<CrazyLemon> urejaj menije
<CrazyLemon> pa dodaš tam pod aplikacije ta app če že ni tam
<Grega> am, ne
<Grega> na facebook strani
<CrazyLemon> nigga pls!
<CrazyLemon> this aint facebook support! :>
<CrazyLemon> odgovor je ne ne vem :)
<miha> Grega: pod aplikacije ti sam dodaja ta zadnje ki si jih uporablu
<miha> med priljubljene, čist zgoraj, pa dodaš tko da greš z miško na link .. levo od linka.. se ti pojavi svinčnik
<miha> pa dodaš med priljubljene
<Grega> hum
<CrazyLemon> miha the facebook genie :D
<Grega> ne
<miha> :(
<Grega> ok.. jaz ustvarim app na https://developers.facebook.com/apps/
<Grega> in ko sem ustvaril page, je bil na levi strani gumb "Dodaj na mojo stran"
<Sky[x]> spet ni blo sedmice
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] itak da ni blo
<CrazyLemon> če js nism igral
<Grega> in potem je zadeva zgledala tako: https://www.facebook.com/www.eroticnisvet.si
<CrazyLemon> spammer :)
<Grega> zavihek Trgovina
<Grega> zdaj sem pa ustvaril nov app, ampak ga ne morem dodat v ta meni
<Grega> mam canvas page (https://apps.facebook.com/meblik_slovenija/) ampak ta vsebina bi morala bit na normalni fb strani
<Seniorita> Meblik na Facebooku | Facebook
<Grega> hm, to je cist sfukano, vsak mesec nekaj spremenijo
<zdobersek> Greetings, friends of the Internet.
<CrazyLemon> Greetings, human.
<zdobersek> Human, you say?
<zdobersek> Are you sure?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i am i so am!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Yet, were I not human, would you be surprised?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no i would be not.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: very well, you shan't be surprised either way.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek thats IRC way - expect everything and nothing.
<CrazyLemon> the*
<zdobersek> I declare this saying to be complete rubbish!
<CrazyLemon> najs..unity mi je crashal
<zdobersek> And karma once again shows how the universe functions.
<CrazyLemon> karma nima za čevape v lepinji!
<miha> :D
<Skyx-mobile> Č=
<Skyx-mobile> :)
<zdobersek> NOT TRUE
<zdobersek> Karma is everywhere, even in čevap and lepinja!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ˘
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: <
<CrazyLemon> CrazyLemon : < čevapi
<CrazyLemon> i agree!
<zdobersek> ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon manj kot čevapi?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja!
<CrazyLemon> čevapi > *
<zdobersek> lepinja > čevapi!
<zdobersek> tko da
<zdobersek> your argument is invalid
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wrong
<CrazyLemon> lepinja > čevapi > lepinja
<miha> kajmak...
<CrazyLemon> kajmak pokvari okus :p
<CrazyLemon> bah
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da je danes top gear
<CrazyLemon> pa ni :(
<miha> tko
<CrazyLemon> kako?!
<Grega> tko!
<CrazyLemon> lažeš
<CrazyLemon> prasec!
<Grega> :(
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-14
<miha> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39531/#p39531
<sterna> ful je lepo uzun
<lynxlynxlynx> bo še cel teden padal, tako da bo še boljš
<lynxlynxlynx> višje pa na žalost bolj malo
<LorD_DDooM> Točno tri ure rabim da vse skidam :)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Oracle Releases Java 7 Update 11 (7u11) To Fix Critical Security Vulnerability, Ubuntu PPA Updated  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/rwx-yNkS2GQ/oracle-releases-java-7-update-11-7u11.html
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, priden
<sasa84> jaz sem kidala celo dopoldne pa sem tko cirka 1/3 :))
<sasa84> 50m sam do ceste in garaže...+hiša,+...+...+...
<sasa84> :\
<LorD_DDooM> Saj danes bo treba očitno še enkrat vse skidat, še kr pada
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko jutri prideš pogledat kako imamo najlepše skidano ulico v centru :P
<zdobersek> mi se moramo skidat ... zalost.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39532/#p39532
 * CrazyLemon vesel ker ne rabi kidat!
<CrazyLemon> oh happy place!
<CrazyLemon> !g youtube oh happy place
<Seniorita> Sister Act 2 - Oh Happy Day - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLY7yI1xV-M
<CrazyLemon> good enough!
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, če ti tam živiš...je že tko lepa ulca ^^
 * sasa84 si predstavlja kok LorD_DDooM kida v ubuntu hlačkah... <3
<lynxlynxlynx> in pobritimi nogami
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, verjetno imaš prav :P
<sterna> hlackah?
<sterna> a spodnjicah?
<lynxlynxlynx> kolesarski dres
<sterna> a ma ubuntu kolesarski dres za zimo?
<sasa84> sterna, za polet :)
<sasa84> no, lohk si da pa bele/oranžne pajkice spod :P
<sterna> no ne kidat v tem
<sasa84> sterna, briha te...glavn d je v stilu :P
<sterna> form follows malfunction
<CrazyLemon> uu californication je back :)
<sterna> hot sex?
<zdobersek> uu another show I don't watch.
<uni4dfx> git: Your local changes to the following files would be overwritten by merge
<uni4dfx> a se da to kako ignorirat? da pač overwrita?
<uni4dfx> ko pullaš
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: you are doing it wrong
<dz0ny> ravno zato obstaja branch
<uni4dfx> git is wrong
<dz0ny> d:
<uni4dfx> wtf ne bom cel branch delu zarad enga fajla
<uni4dfx> :D
<dz0ny> ne za tisti feture, bug ki ga popravljaš pa ja
<uni4dfx> ?
<uni4dfx> js bi sam rad pullov pa da prepiše fajl k itak nism nč pametnga not spremenu
<dz0ny> ideja gita je da z branchi delaš tist todo, ki je namenjne tebi
<dz0ny> aj  git stash
<dz0ny> git stash pop
<uni4dfx> nočm stashat, sam rad bi prepisu fajl :D
<dz0ny> resetirat?
<dz0ny> isto daš git stash
<dz0ny> pa potem tist stash pobrišeš
<dz0ny> al pa git reset --hard
<dz0ny> če ti je tisto bolj všeč
<uni4dfx> git reset hard vse resetira
<dz0ny> al pa branch nardiš pa shraniš spremebe, pa drugič naprej
<uni4dfx> rad bi sam en fajl
<dz0ny> aha git checkout "tist en fajl
<uni4dfx> hmm
<uni4dfx> nothing happened
<uni4dfx> še zmer teži da noče overwritat
<dz0ny> kaj pa poganjaš git pull?
<uni4dfx> ja zato ker bi rad dubu zadnjo verzijo :D
<uni4dfx> fak ta git je tako sranje da Å¡e svn zgleda vredu kr naenkrat
<dz0ny> fzaka stvar te prisili v en način razmišljanja, isto kot "name that" framework
<dz0ny> kar koli spreminjaš na master, moraš za to svoj branch imet
<dz0ny> ravno zaradi tega da se potem ne jebeš
<uni4dfx> stvari k te prsiljo v razmišlanje in niso samoumevne so zanič
<uni4dfx> preprosto
<uni4dfx> js tud s svojimi izdelki ne bom zadovoljen dokler ne bojo samoumevni za uporabo
<uni4dfx> sram bi me blo izdat tak clusterfuck kokr je git
<sterna> git je pa res intuitiven
<sterna> sam pac ustrezne sindrome moras met
<uni4dfx> to je isto kokr vim, emacs in podobno sranje
<uni4dfx> k rabš najprej par dni da se naučiš uporablat
<sterna> well, ni sranje
<sterna> http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/curves.jpg
<uni4dfx> medtem ko maš alternative, ki so lih tolk powerful če ne še bol, pa se ti za to ni treba drkat enih bednih postopkov
<lynxlynxlynx> čaki, a ti delaš direkt na remote veji?
<sterna> uni4dfx: ne govort takih reci ce ne poznas vi pa emacs
<lynxlynxlynx> neki si procesno zajebal, ker bi tisti checkout moral rešit zadevo
<lynxlynxlynx> git status bi nam pomagal
<uni4dfx> sterna lol, vi in emacs.... haha... seriously... lol
<sterna> ja, seriously
<miha> "jed" je kr vredu tekstovni urejevalnik
<sterna> ce razn teh dveh poznas se ksn turing-complete editor mi kr sporoc.
<miha> še "nano" je boljš kot vi
<sterna> well, neznalci boste pac vedno neki komentiral
<uni4dfx> sterna o ja to je pa res uporabno...
<sterna> a?
<sterna> kaj je uporabno?
<lynxlynxlynx> turing-complete editor :D
<sterna> ja, je
<uni4dfx> js ne morm druge zobne ščetke kokr moje uporablat zato k nima notr LCD displaya za emaile čekirat
<sterna> in to izjemno uporabno
<uni4dfx> really? Å¡e nikol nism rabu pa sm vse lahko poeditiru
<sterna> seveda
<sterna> sej tut z zlico lahko nardis avtocestni kriz
<sterna> but we generally try to use tools that are better suited for the job
<LorD_DDooM> Tistemu, ko se je spomnil vi vključit kot standardni del distribucije bi moral jajca odrezat. My 2¢.
<sterna> kere distribucije?
<sterna> vi je standardni del vseh unixov ze 30 let
<LorD_DDooM> Saj to
<sterna> dejstvo da sta vi pa emacs meta orodji smrkavcem pac nic ne pomeni, tisti k mormo zares kej pametnga delat z racunalniki pa znamo to cenit
<sterna> LorD_DDooM: no, prej je bil ed, tko da
<sterna> consider yourself lucky
<sterna> http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed-msg.html
<Seniorita> Ed, man! !man ed- GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<uni4dfx> vi in emacs zagovarjajo samo tisti k so zgubil ogromn cajta da so se jih navadl in jim gre v nos da folk lahko na čist enostavn način doseže isto z alternativami. true story :)
<sterna> http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed.hup ftw
<sterna> uni4dfx: kar je bullshit, ker ce bi se dal s ksno alternativo dosezt to kar se da z vi al pa emacs
<sterna> i'd be very happy about it
<sterna> js se vedno mislm da je vi abotn, ampak boljsega pac ni
<uni4dfx> no pol nam gre pa res slabo če je vi najbolš kar premoremo :)
<uni4dfx> pozablaš pač da je v večini primerov dons CLI čist nepotreben
<uni4dfx> za tistih par primerov k ga nucaš pa tud kak mcedit zadostuje
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: what?
<sterna> uni4dfx: you have no idea
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCiVCiku3cM
<Seniorita> Vim Powa: Can Your Editor do This? - YouTube
<uni4dfx> yes, actually it can
<uni4dfx> marsikater GUI editor že to omogoča
<sterna> show me
<sterna> haha
<sterna> name one
<sterna> one.
<sterna> ok, naceloma tut word to omogoca
<uni4dfx> Kate
<sterna> it has VBA
<uni4dfx> Word
<uni4dfx> ...
<sterna> ne, kate ne zna tega
<uni4dfx> polhn jih je
<uni4dfx> ne rabš nek fosilni arhaičen vim za to
<sterna> kate kr pogosto uporabljam.
<uni4dfx> Notepad++ tud afaik
<sterna> let's see you do that with it, then
<sterna> prakticno noben drug editor ti ne omogoca take izrazne moci pr interakciji z racunalnikom
<sterna> kaj sele tega da bi ti omogocal da racunalnik pocne reci k jih obicajno pocnes ti, ker pac ne znas drugace
<sterna> to je tko kot ljudje k majo 50 razlicnih graficnih vmesnikov k so med sabo vsi nezdruzljivi
<sterna> k omogocajo zgolj podmnozico tega kar cist povprecna ukazna lupina zmore
<uni4dfx> Kate ti zna cel VI simulirat
<sterna> ne
<sterna> kate zna vi embeddat.
<sterna> it's still vi.
<uni4dfx> still, te stvari so tak waste of time da večga ni
<uni4dfx> to ne boš nikol v lajfu rabu
<uni4dfx> k da bi se učiu klingon
<sterna> js zasluzm 60k ojro na let z vi
<uni4dfx> sure
<sterna> mogoce bi s kate 5 miljonov
<sterna> ampak zaenkrat mi kate ne dviguje produktivnosti
<sterna> vim, po drugi strani, mi pa omogoca ogromn reci k jih res pogosto rabm
<sterna> s tem da mu ne manjka prakticno nobena funkcionalnost nobenga druzga editorja
<uni4dfx> like i said.. tko k Apple fani
<uni4dfx> "Post-purchase rationalization" :)
<sterna> se mi je zdel da ne bos pokazu
<sterna> pa tko sm se veselil
<sasa84> sterna, 60k zaslužš na leto? damn, apačn fax izbrala :P
<uni4dfx> sasa84 jst pa 100k, in to brez vi!
<sasa84> kwa jst delam na teologiji :>
<sasa84> no, mogoče bom pa pol papež... kdo se bo pol lohk kosu z mojo vatikansko banko in rdečimi čeveljci! :>
<sasa84> se opravičujem, sam morm bit mal optimistična :P
<lynxlynxlynx> dobr vam gre
<lynxlynxlynx> ne pa mi nevladniki -.-
<sasa84> :))
<sterna> uni4dfx: ti itak ne rabs editorja za svoje delo
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx sasa84 lol kr verjamete vsaki cifri k jo nekdo nabije :)
<lynxlynxlynx> itak da ne, sploh tvoji
<lynxlynxlynx> za enga odličnega SA se mi pa 60k ne zdi pretirano, sploh če ne izhaja iz sl
<sterna> ubistvu izhajam iz sl, ampak placujejo me v glavnem americani
<sterna> pa nism odlicen, zgolj precej izkusen
<sterna> pa cifra je bruto, jasno
<uni4dfx> haha in to v ZDA? patetično
<sterna> ne, v sloveniji
<uni4dfx> če si lih reku da te uni plačujejo debil
<sterna> neotesanc en
<sasa84> :\ no no
<uni4dfx> no kdo je začel, budala ena
<lynxlynxlynx> errr
<uni4dfx> tipičn zafrustriranc k je čist butthurt k mu nekdo njegov previous vi užal
<sterna> dihaj
<uni4dfx> precious*
<uni4dfx> sterna js bom ti pa upam da čim prej nehaš :)
<sterna> you humans are all alike
<lynxlynxlynx> večumja se slabo prenašajo preko irca
<sasa84> fantje, ne se kregat... jst sem čist štekala sterna ...60k, dela v slo, plačujejo američani
<sasa84> in?
<sasa84> sterna, pa maš kšno svojo firmo al delaš sam ..?
<sterna> tri firme mam
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> a žena je tud v tej branži?
<sterna> zdej neki dela zame ja, k ji ze ene treh projektov niso placal
<sterna> pa je mal nehala risat
<sterna> drugac je arhitekt
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: ja provociral je gor, čeprav se mogoče ne zaveda
<sterna> neki jo vabjo na kitajsk sam nocva frocov ke vozt
<sterna> provociral sm ja
<sterna> reku sm mu da ce ne obvlada vi pa emacs pol tezko sodi o tem kok sta obsolete al pa ne
<sterna> ja, mata abotn UI, namenjen temu da dela povsod, ne temu da je udobn za uporabnike windows 95 pa OS X
<sterna> ampak sej vam jih ni treba uporablat, ce ne znate.
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem tega mislu, to je itak samoumevno
<sterna> kaj pa
<lynxlynxlynx>  ti itak ne rabs editorja za svoje delo <--
<lynxlynxlynx> večumno
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj je bil povod ve pa samo uni4dfx
<sterna> ja 100k je povod
<uni4dfx> sterna je pač pocen kurbica
<uni4dfx> eni mamo vsaj standard
<sterna> mhm, jsm z malim zadovoln
<sterna> hence vi
<sterna> ce bi bil z velikim bi pa emacs uporablu
<sterna> sej je nice OS, ampak editor mu mal pesa
<lynxlynxlynx> (((())()()()())))
<sterna> v dveh mescih bom koncno exitnu iz ene firme
<sterna> zato k prevec mcedit uporablajo
<sterna> pa nano pa te newagerske stvari
<sasa84> kdo se bo z mano, jst uporabljam poedit :P :P :P
<sterna> kok si slaba.
<sterna> loh bi komot kr v .mo fajle pisala
<sasa84> za prevajanje :)
<sterna> ja, sej me je sram priznat da kbabel uporablam
<sterna> k ma gui
<sasa84> poedit mi pregledno deluje
<sterna> k to se pa res ne spodob.
<sterna> da nekdo k obvlada vim pa emacs uporabla gui
<sterna> no, tut po-mode od emacsa vcasih, ce je treba kej bl kompleksnga nardit
<lynxlynxlynx> kbabel je crknu, nadomestek je dost boljši
<sterna> it's been a while
<lynxlynxlynx> translation memory ima, kar je precej pomembno
<sasa84> babel, babel, babel...to mi je nek znan... a ma kej veze z latex?
<lynxlynxlynx> bibletex?
<sterna> ne kbabel je samo po editor za kde
<sasa84> aaa, že vem
<lynxlynxlynx> od Å¡tirke naprej je namesto njega ... lokalize heh
<sterna> babel ti omogoca pisat intl v latexu
<sasa84> mogoče sem zasledila to ime k sem nek kde prevajala pa so bla ena navodila za localize, urejevalnike ipd
<sasa84> uf, kofe...jej :)
<sasa84> brb
<sterna> sasa84: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6323992_460s.jpg
<zdobersek> sasa84: ditto! :D
<sasa84> sterna, res je :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, si tud ti kofetkal? :)
<sterna> ceprov hm
<sterna> sasa84: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkInkNMpI1Q#t=3m37
<Seniorita> Bruno Bozzetto - Italia ed Europa. - YouTube
<zdobersek> sasa84: sem! :>
<sasa84> sterna, jaz v italiji zmer naročim kapučinčk :)
<sterna> ja pa ni legit ce 10 minut ne razlagas kaj hocs
<sasa84> komi čakam... čez prvi maj bom spetv italiji :D
<sasa84> sicilija <3
<sasa84> bom kšnga kalabreža zahaklala :P
<sasa84> pa njegova "mamma" bo kuhala božanske makarončke, špagetke, fuže ipd :P
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fix Facebook Not Working With Gwibber In Ubuntu 12.10 Or 12.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/T1R3fJIK8E4/fix-facebook-not-working-with-gwibber.html
<uni4dfx> dz0ny: git checkout HEAD^ file/to/overwrite
<uni4dfx> simple as that
<uni4dfx> in pol ko pullaš bo vedno povozu ta fajl
<dz0ny> http://www.brankovukelic.com/2013/01/on-state-of-windows-on-desktop.html funny read -> vim is mentioned
<Seniorita> Branko's Thought Dump: On the state of Windows on the desktop
<dz0ny> http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/01/red-october-spy-campaign/
<Seniorita> Cybersleuths Uncover 5-Year-Old Spy Operation Targeting Governments | Threat Level | Wired.com
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: mhm samo to pomeni da ti delaš na detached verziji :)
<uni4dfx> tako je
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1685-1: Tomcat vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1685-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1684-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1684-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39533/#p39533
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1685-1: Tomcat vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1685-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39534/#p39534
<miha> dan
<frojnd> dan
<frojnd> kak sistemc tukaj?
<frojnd> Bolje vprasanje, kak sistemski administrator tukaj? :)
<CrazyLemon> /topic
<frojnd> Mam dostop do streznika leaseweb, kjer sm ze skonfiguriral, da folk ze commita preko gita (spodaj je se gitolite - pretty neat). In mam 2 zunanja IP naslova. Prvi je za git commitanje, drug bi bil za web streznik. Mam tud dve mrezni kartici.
<frojnd> Zaj me pa zanima kak naj nardim: Oba zunanja IP naslova na eno mrezno al vsak posebi?
<frojnd> Kaj bi blo bolj "enostavno"
<frojnd> server je ubuntu 12.4
<Keko> CrazyLemon obstaja kaka podobna varjanta XQF-ju? Ker tam ko dam refresh, mi vedno zmrzne vse in morem preko Dasha terminal pognat in kill-at xqf
<CrazyLemon> Keko kaj je XQF?
<Keko> Game server browser
<Keko> kr ne najdem nič, da bi delalo oz. da bi znal inštalirat ;D
<CrazyLemon> in kaj počne XQF?
<CrazyLemon> srfaš po youtubeu med igranjem igric? :)
<Keko> btw. danes je fajn nametalo snega po Slo. ;) Sem mogo iz Kopra v Trbovlje zjutraj, pa sem po poti jebal ježa
<CrazyLemon> Keko hah.. kako si prsu sploh v KP potem? :)
<Keko> nee... ma xqf išče serverje za igrce in osvežuje že shranjene, da vidiš kdo igra oz. kolk je gor igralcev... itd..
<CrazyLemon> kot sm vidu ni bilo spucano
<Keko> Za nazaj se je dalo, za tja sem ga jebal :)
<Keko> kamijoni po prek.... mamico jim...
<CrazyLemon> Keko jah.. a ni to ze v igricah samih?
<Keko> Ja je, ampak ne najde vedno dosti vsega. Ful manj najde.
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu če je kaka alternativa temu - nisem niti vedel da to obstaja :)
<frojnd> ...drugac je tu kak sys admin?
<CrazyLemon> frojnd je :)
<frojnd> mogoce kak tak, ki se ne oglasi sedaj
<CrazyLemon> nekaj jih je takih ki se nikoli ne oglasijo! :)
<CrazyLemon> nism sys admin.. ampak bi naredu vsako posebi :)
<frojnd> why
<CrazyLemon> zato ker ze imas 2 mrezni :)
<frojnd> ok pa da vidmo kaj se bo izcimlo
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Download Ambiance Theme For Spotify  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/lB1YDgiXPKY/download-ambiance-theme-for-spotify.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-01-13/brazilian-bikini-waxes-make-crab-lice-endangered-species-health.html
<Seniorita> Brazilian Bikini Waxes Make Crab Lice Endangered Species - Bloomberg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sterna> men se to ne zdi smesn
<sterna> u cem je sploh fora da rabjo bikinije? a se ne morjo nagi sonct pa kopat?
<sterna> frojnd: enako enostavno je
<CrazyLemon> men se pa zdi smesno "Make Crab Lice Endangered Species" :)
<sterna> to je grozn, zihr majo ful pomembno funkcijo
<sterna> biolosko
<CrazyLemon> like? :)
<sterna> ej prevec me vprasas
<sterna> na en posredn nacin skrbijo za to da se populacija prerijskih psov ne zmanjsa prevec in tko ohranjajo beloglavega orla
<sterna> al pa kej podobnga.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: [12.04] KDE Akonadi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39535/#p39535
<dz0ny> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.buckingham.ac.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Polonnaruwa-meteorite.pdf server očitno padel. tldr v meteoritu so dokazi o obstoju življenja, ki ni iz tega osončja.
<Seniorita> fossil diatoms in a new carbonaceous meteorite
<dz0ny> ^^ upajmo da zadeva ni hoax
<CrazyLemon> kako pa vedo da ni iz tega osoncja?
<miha> !g goddamn aliens
<Seniorita> Goddamn Aliens - Film School Rejects http://www.filmschoolrejects.com/2011-year-in-review/year-in-review-the-bestest-baddest-villains-of-2011-bsali.php/attachment/goddamn-aliens
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sklepajo iz tega od kje je prišel, vstopna pot etc.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to mi je kul izraz..vstopna pot.. v vesolju :D
<dz0ny> ozračje
<CrazyLemon> sj vem kaj želiš povedat :)
<sterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/422257_522727834424341_135755134_n.jpg
<dz0ny> http://www.buckingham.ac.uk.nyud.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Polonnaruwa-meteorite.pdf
<dz0ny> tale dela :)
<miha> sasa84_: čer
<sasa84_> o mihi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: [12.04] KDE NetworkManagement ==  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39536/#p39536
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39531/#p39531
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39532/#p39532
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39533/#p39533
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39534/#p39534
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: [12.04] KDE Akonadi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39535/#p39535
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: [12.04] KDE NetworkManagement  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39536/#p39536
<CrazyLemon> KHM
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> čak
<miha> CrazyLemon: vsak post ma tle svoj id ane?
<dz0ny> predlog miha: mogoče bi bilo dovolje da se prikažejo samo aktivne teme + če je post id isti samo zadnje
<miha> mam drugač flood kontrolo
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, al govorimo da kde ni kul :P
<miha> sam tu za ubuntu sm izklopu, ker nism vedu če se naslov ali url spremeni
<CrazyLemon> miha naj bi bilo tko ja :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: nism takrat tega vedu
<dz0ny> Slovenia enkrat na gizmodu http://gizmodo.com/5975787/woman-drives-for-900-miles-instead-of-90-thanks-to-gps-error
<Seniorita> Woman Drives for 900 Miles Instead of 90 Thanks to GPS Error (and Total Stupidity)
<miha> applemap?
<CrazyLemon> apple gps!ž
<CrazyLemon> -ž :)
<miha> zakaj se ne splača faksa prehit končat http://www.newstatesman.com/economics-blog/2013/01/graduates-without-work-experience-will-be-left-out-cold
<Seniorita> Graduates without work experience will be left out in the cold
<dz0ny> ^^ True and old
<dz0ny> http://www.theatlanticwire.com/business/2013/01/iphone-fever-fading/60940/
<Seniorita> iPhone Fever Is Fading - Business - The Atlantic Wire
<miha> we are the droids. you shall be assimilated?! :)
<miha> dz0ny: http://9gag.com/gag/5333602
<Seniorita> 9GAG - Tech Savvy Storm Trooper
<dz0ny> d:
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1686-1: FreeType vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1686-1/
<miha> http://rt.com/usa/news/faa-hack-gps-nextgen-981/
<Seniorita> Hackers claim new air traffic system can be hijacked — RT
<miha> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/01/14/tech/gaming-gadgets/ces-roundup-2013/index.html
<Seniorita> 6 trends we saw at CES 2013 - CNN.com
<frojnd>  sterna | frojnd: enako enostavno je
<frojnd>  sterna | frojnd: enako enostavno je
<frojnd> sterna | frojnd: enako enostavno je
<frojnd> sterna | frojnd: enako enostavno je
<frojnd> ups
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e enkrat!
<frojnd> :D
<CrazyLemon> prosim!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<frojnd> htel sem djat, da sm zaj v rescue mode, tok enostavno je! :P
<sterna> frojnd: v obeh primerih v /etc/network/interfaces vpises interface
<sterna> sam da sta enkrat dve razlicni kartici, enkrat pa ista z :0
<dz0ny> ^^ kaj pa delate to? Should I care?
<CrazyLemon> frojnd se igra z 2 NICi pa 2 IPji :)
<zdobersek> oh shit!
<zdobersek> messed up, innit.
<dz0ny> napišeš static, pa tako kot da vps ponudnik, kje je tle problem pa ne vem
<sterna> dz0ny: prav da ma dve mrezni in dva ipja in ga zanima kaj je bolj zapleteno, met ip alias al met na vsaki mrezni svoj ip
<sterna> pa prav da je virtualc, tko da je zelo verjetno isti bridge
<dz0ny> se strinjam s tistim kar si prej povedal.
<dz0ny> je pa odvinsno za kaj boš tist strežnik uporabljal
<CrazyLemon> je napisal
<CrazyLemon> git & www
<dz0ny> ssh in www torej
<dz0ny> to je vseeno, kaj maš potem
<dz0ny> sem mislil da se gre kakšen vpn al pa cdn+www
<dz0ny> mail server
<dz0ny> Xlol http://tvslo.si/predvajaj/kako-postanes-slovenec-how-to-become-slovene-1-del/ava2.155437318/
<Seniorita> Kako postaneš Slovenec / How to become Slovene, 1. del :: Multimedijski predvajalnik, MMC RTV Slovenija
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: neki zate http://de1.eu.apcdn.com/medium/m_43317.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny boobs?????'
<CrazyLemon> almost as good as boobs :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.04] KDE NetworkManagement  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39537/#p39537
<miha> fish
<miha> http://kotaku.com/5975687/beijings-smog-+-its-like-living-in-silent-hill
<Seniorita> Beijing's Smog - It's Like Living in Silent Hill All the Time
<miha> http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/rocra-espionage-malware-campaign-uncovered-after-five-years-activity-011413
<Seniorita> Rocra Espionage Malware Campaign Uncovered After Five Years of Activity | threatpost
<nafisa> ojla
<nafisa> kdo ve, kako se v libreoffice calc zasidra vrstico? sem vse pregledala pa na zasidraj mi kaže sivo, da ne morem kliknit
<miha> http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19736_7-57563874-251/archos-announces-$119-android-tablet/
<Seniorita> Archos announces $119 Android tablet | Android Atlas - CNET Reviews
<dz0ny> nafisa: odsidraj  in zasidraj na novo, ali pa d'n'd
<nafisa> če ne gre nič ... sam sivo je ... sploh zasidraj ne pusti, ka klikneš
<nafisa> odsidrat pa ne morš, da neb zasidral
<sterna> nafisa: a loh screenshot
<sterna> da vidmo kako ti nagaja
<nafisa> ja, lih sem ga nrdila
<dz0ny> čak tud z desno ne moreš kliknit na ikono?
<nafisa> http://ubuntuone.com/3OmjikltLYjKzsMwwn1HpZ
<dz0ny> nvm, čist drug problem sem imel v mislih
<nafisa> pač da bi imela zgornjo vrstico zapinano na vrh
<miha> http://www.good.is/posts/girls-learning-coding-is-key-to-closing-the-skills-gap/
<Seniorita> Girls Learning Coding Is Key to Closing the Skills Gap | Technology on GOOD
<nafisa> ko bi 13535. vrstico urejala, da bi mi prvo na vrhu kazalo
<dhbiker> tf ?
<dhbiker> oo nafisa :P zdravo
<nafisa> oj, dhbiker
<LorD_DDooM> Hm, a se ne dela tako, da se zasidra v kontoli s $ prezdnakom...torej C4 bi bil $S$4
<LorD_DDooM> konzoli*
<sterna> nafisa: razumem ja, morm premislt
<nafisa> to se v celici zasidra
<sterna> nafisa: jsm pomoje isto k dz0ny mislu, da hoces toolbar dockat
<nafisa> če kaj računaš
<sterna> sorry za strahotno pohabljanje jezika
<nafisa> ni panike
<nafisa> tut jst zjebem slovenščino totalno pri teh stvareh
<nafisa> sej če zdej nam porajtala, kako to narest, bom jutr zvečer še v MS office probala ... tam sem nekoč to že znala
<sterna> nafisa: sidranje je samo za objekte na strani
<nafisa> pa v openoffice sem to že tudi velikokrat delala
<sterna> nafisa: zdej sm v help pogledu pa pise da moras met izbran graf al pa sliko
<sterna> pa jo lahko zasidras na celico
<nafisa> kako pa pol zgornjo vrstico zamrzneš, da ostane gor na vrhu, ne glede kolk scrolaš?
<nafisa> kako je po angleško ... to pin
<sterna> ja
<sterna> cak bom poisku
<miha> Kaže Fata Muji :
<miha> - Da zakoljemo janje, danas nam je godišnjica braka.
<miha> A Mujo će na to:
<miha> - Å to, sta ti je jagnje krivo?
<sterna> nafisa: freeze
<sterna> nafisa: zamrzniti bo
<nafisa> ja, gledam
<nafisa> kje bi to našla
<sterna> nafisa: window/freeze je
<sterna> nafisa: izberes vrstico _pod_ tisto, ki bi rada da je se zamrznjena
<sterna> in izberes okno/zamrzni al neki podobnga
<nafisa> aaaaaaaaaa, ratalu je
<nafisa> hvalaaaaaaaaaaa
<sterna> ni za kaj
<nafisa> zdej me bo pa v noge zeblo, ko sem okn zamrznla :D
<sterna> merino
<sterna> works for me
<sterna> sploh zdej pozim k kolesarm
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRuSu8TEbmM
<Seniorita> Commute #3068 - YouTube
<nafisa> hehe, ovčke :)
<nafisa> lepo se imejte
<nafisa> papa
<dz0ny> ^^ Sense of humour
<CrazyLemon> she is senseless :)
<dz0ny> !g nafisa facebook or twitter
<Seniorita> Nafisa sharma | Facebook http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nafisa-sharma/163949293635462
<dz0ny> !g nafisa facebook or twitter and slovenia
<Seniorita> Nafisa Erkandoko 's Photos | Lockerz http://lockerz.com/gallery/8564472
<CrazyLemon> ni to njen "nick" na fbju :)
<dz0ny> lol sm jo najdu, makes sense če je učiteljica al neki
<CrazyLemon> ammmm
<CrazyLemon> kok js vem naj bi bila na upravni
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1687-1: NSS vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1687-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1687-2: NSPR update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1687-2/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPN2gOsil_k
<Seniorita> Every 7 Seconds: The Date - YouTube
 * dz0ny gleda Girls, ne vem ce je tole materjal za GG
<dz0ny> Zooey Deschanel is much better
<CrazyLemon> zooey je awesome :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-15
<sterna> dz0ny: kaj je pa GG?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39538/#p39538
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.04] KDE Akonadi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39539/#p39539
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1688-1: Linux kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1688-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1689-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1689-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1691-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1691-1/
<dz0ny> sterna: dan GG(Golden globe) > Zlati globus
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lose fat: Re: [12.04] KDE NetworkManagement  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39540/#p39540
<CrazyLemon> hah
<zdobersek> huh
<CrazyLemon> lose fat = bangladesh
<CrazyLemon> juliarobert = pakistan
<CrazyLemon> nc ne spammata
<CrazyLemon> for now :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sleeper cell
<zdobersek> ... during the night.
<zdobersek> thunderbird al evolution?
<dz0ny> ^^ huh
<zdobersek> explain yo' self!
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Beautiful MediterraneanNight GTK 3.6 Theme Pack Updated  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/NmctFish9oQ/beautiful-mediterraneannight-gtk-36.html
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mona, deop, then voice me up!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek stupid question!
<CrazyLemon> TB seveda!
<zdobersek> ... and that's what he did.
<CrazyLemon> your wish is my command!
<CrazyLemon> or smth like that :)
<zdobersek> thunderbird sem upalu, to sem naredu.
<zdobersek> ampak ja, CrazyLemon, would you like to enter a master-slave relationship?
<zdobersek> SlaveLemon?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lmao
<zdobersek> nic kocljivega, se razume.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kr z nafiso se boš mogu zmenit če želiš tak relationship
<CrazyLemon> uu..sonce
<zdobersek> v rit si pis ti to sonce tam dol na primorskem.
<dz0ny> pr nas smo tud mel sonce, sam cesta je še kr nesplužena
<dz0ny> http://neuroconscience.com/2013/01/13/researchers-begin-posting-article-pdfs-to-twitter-in-pdftribute-to-aaron-swartz/
<Seniorita> Researchers begin posting article PDFs to twitter in #pdftribute to Aaron Swartz « Neuroconscience
<dz0ny> če bo kdo potreboval vps http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/15/techstars-graduate-digitalocean-switches-to-ssd-for-its-5-per-month-vps-to-take-on-linode-and-rackspace/
<Seniorita> TechStars Graduate DigitalOcean Switches To SSD For Its $5 Per Month VPS To Take On Linode And Rackspace | TechCrunch
<dz0ny> sam so očitno slabi ker jim stran ne dela sploh
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: sem ravno bral res hudo :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: a ni kami nekaj pri njih tud ?
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: ne vem. če je bi se priporočal za kakšno promo code /cc Kami_
<CrazyLemon> kami je pri rackspaceu :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj ti bo promo coda če je 5$/m :) a ni to dovolj cheap? :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: itak da je samo tale slow loading site ni dober znak...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meni dela normalno :)
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je slashdot efekt
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> lol We are currently experiencing a large number of resize requests. Resizes for this region are currently disabled but will be re-enabled shortly and throughout the day to help spread the load.
<dz0ny> a poznamo kakšen dober benchmark za ssd
<dz0ny> točn redis ma benchmark
<Sky[x]> jst nv a bi si ksn ssd nabavu al ne :)
<dz0ny> pa zgleda da je server v franciji in ne amsterdamu
<dz0ny> pa entropy je 18 :)
<dz0ny> no ssl here
<dz0ny> AMD dekstop 57803.47 requests per second (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1534318/) vs VPS 36496.35 requests per second (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1534325/)
<dz0ny> mam en vps with raid kjer je 27k req/s bi se reklo da je kar dober
<dz0ny> http://gawker.com/5976043/cleaning-lady-steals-train-slams-it-into-apartment-building
<Seniorita> Cleaning Lady Steals Train, Slams It Into Apartment Building
<dz0ny> ^^ rojena 1990
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Enable TRIM On SSD (Solid-State Drives) In Ubuntu For Better Performance  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/GN6kY-V18uk/enable-trim-on-ssd-solid-state-drives.html
<zdobersek> MY PARENTS DIDN'T WANT TO BUY ME A CAR
<zdobersek> USE THE TRAIN, THEY SAID
<CrazyLemon> the train was not in service at that time :>
<zdobersek> tko ko tist vic o sinu katarskih sejkov, ki pride na studij v Evropo :>
<dz0ny> obstaja kakšen upload/download app za cli
<miha> hmm evolution mi pravi, da google certifikat ni vredu
<miha> wtf
<miha> kdo me hoče hekat
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> edino prav!
<CrazyLemon> tok si bil obseden s torom in podobnim ...you got served
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> ;)
<miha> a ker sm prek vpn? :D
<miha> http://www.disinfo.com/2013/01/pubic-crab-lice-join-endangered-species-list/
<Seniorita> Pubic Crab Lice Join Endangered Species List | Disinformation
<marko-_-> Kakšne so nazivne napetosti za napajanje procesorjev?
<marko-_-> a ve kdo?
<marko-_-> 1.3 V?
<sterna> zlo odvisno od procesorja
<marko-_-> ma v povprečju
<marko-_-> a je 1.3 V logično al totalno mimo?
<sterna> je kr prov
<sterna> od 1.0 do 1.3 nekje so ponavad
<marko-_-> hvala :)
<marko-_-> mam jutri en izpit
<sterna> sam to so sodobni cpuji, vcasih so bli tut 5V
<marko-_-> sej dejansko je predmet sam po sebi kul, sam profesor je debil in ne vem zakaj ne uporabljamo te njegove skripte ki nam jo je dal za učit se
<marko-_-> na predavanjah kar nekaj bere iz wikipedije in FUUUUL  bluzi
<marko-_-> v čist XY smeri
<marko-_-> ta skripta pa je dejansko precej kul... mi je žal, da je prej nisem odprl
<miha> :D
<marko-_-> 1 dan Å¡e mam :D Verjetno bo pozitivno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.04] KDE Akonadi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39541/#p39541
<dz0ny> marko-_-: pravilno odgovor bo 1v3 :)
<marko-_-> tenks. Bom Å¡e verjetno kaj rabil
<dz0ny> marko-_-: je pa vse odvisno za kak cpu se gre http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_2_microprocessors#.22Merom-2M.22_.28ultra-low-voltage.2C_65_nm.29
<Seniorita> List of Intel Core 2 microprocessors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<R33D3M33R> ne vem zakaj bi to rabil ... bolj te gotovo zanima TDP, napetost zgolj, če navijaš
<R33D3M33R> pa Å¡e ta se v modernih procesorjih neprestano spreminja
<R33D3M33R> a kdo ve zakaj mi dropbox ne pusti premakniti folderja?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: [12.04] KDE Akonadi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39542/#p39542
<R33D3M33R> piše "Target folder is your current Dropbox!"
<miha> hmm evolution mi pravi, da google certifikat ni vredu
<miha> R33D3M33R dz0ny help :D
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> zdaj pa glej to
<marko-_-> Kakšne so nazivne napetosti za napajanje diskov ter CD/DVD enot?
<miha> Preverjanje potrdila SSL za imap.gmail.com:
<miha> Izdajatelj:        CN=Google Internet Authority,O=Google Inc,C=US
<miha> Zadeva:            CN=imap.gmail.com,O=Google Inc,L=Mountain View,ST=California,C=US
<R33D3M33R> 5V?
<miha> Prstni odtis:      23:07:e6:52:04:ec:0e:45:65:9b:39:10:63:f0:e7:95
<marko-_-> Maksimalna moc znaša okoli 200 W za diske in CD/DVD naprave ter
<marko-_-> okoli 50 W za disketno enoto.
<miha> Podpis:            SLABO
<marko-_-> najdem samo to, nikjer dejansko napetost
<miha> Ali ga želite vseeno sprejeti?
<R33D3M33R> miha: hmmm, poskusi restartati program
<miha> R33D3M33R: sm
<R33D3M33R> meni pomaga na ubuntu.si :)
<R33D3M33R> a preko webmaila ti pokaže enako opozorilo?
<miha> R33D3M33R: ne
<miha> sam to je drug host?
<R33D3M33R> morda ... no meni ga ne kaže v thunderbirdu
<R33D3M33R> vse izgleda ok
<miha> men tud do pred 1 uro
<R33D3M33R> nimam pojma
<R33D3M33R> tak btw: sem videl, da dropbox ne omogoča izbire folderja izven home ... beda, kot je tudi njihov support ...
<marko-_-> ej
<marko-_-> kaj sploh pomeni
<marko-_-> nazivno
<marko-_-> nazivna napetost
<Seniorita>  [SI-CERT Novice] Anketa o uporabi IT, kibernetski kriminaliteti in varstvu osebnih podatkov  http://www.cert.si/obvestila/obvestilo/article/anketa-o-uporabi-it-kibernetski-kriminaliteti-in-varstvu-osebnih-podatkov.html
<R33D3M33R> predolga anketa
<miha> :)
<dz0ny> miha: zgleda da je fake ta tvoj http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2013/01/enhancing-digital-certificate-security.html
<Seniorita> Google Online Security Blog: Enhancing digital certificate security
<dz0ny> ga ni na seznamu
<CrazyLemon> oh snap..MITM !
<dz0ny> aka prstnega odtisa ni na seznamu
<CrazyLemon> miha all your data belongs to him :D
<R33D3M33R> evo, jutri pričakujem kopse na domu :)
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: why?
<R33D3M33R> sem napisal v anketi, da imam nekaj glasbe in filmov piratskih :)
<miha> dz0ny: ampak če piše, da je google ca? :)
<dz0ny> sej jih majo tud oni
<dz0ny> miha: ja sej samo podpis cerfitikata ni več veljaven
<dz0ny> tist turški je po pomoti ponaredil *.google.com cerfitikate
<miha> po pomoti so tud napisal Google Inc?
<miha> al ka
<miha> :D
<dz0ny> pa pozabil povedat da jih je dal enim "strankam" :)
<miha> :D
<miha>  openssl s_client -connect imap.gmail.com:993
<miha> CONNECTED(00000003)
<miha> depth=1 /C=US/O=Google Inc/CN=Google Internet Authority
<miha> verify error:num=20:unable to get local issuer certificate
<miha> verify return:0
<miha> Certificate chain
<miha>  0 s:/C=US/ST=California/L=Mountain View/O=Google Inc/CN=imap.gmail.com
<miha>    i:/C=US/O=Google Inc/CN=Google Internet Authority
<miha>  1 s:/C=US/O=Google Inc/CN=Google Internet Authority
<miha>    i:/C=US/O=Equifax/OU=Equifax Secure Certificate Authority
<miha> ---
<dz0ny> ^^ me je odplaknilo
<miha> http://serverfault.com/questions/335592/why-cant-openssl-verify-googles-certificate
<Seniorita> ssl - Why can't openSSL verify google's certificate? - Server Fault
<miha> a ma kdo Å¡e 10.04 kje?
<uni4dfx> miha jst na enem zaprašenem CDju verjetno :)
<miha> hm
<miha> openssl s_client -CApath /etc/ssl/certs -connect imap.gmail.com:993
<miha> tole dela na isti mašini ko evolution teži
<miha> depth=2 /C=US/O=Equifax/OU=Equifax Secure Certificate Authority
<miha> verify return:1
<miha> depth=1 /C=US/O=Google Inc/CN=Google Internet Authority
<miha> verify return:1
<miha> depth=0 /C=US/ST=California/L=Mountain View/O=Google Inc/CN=imap.gmail.com
<miha> verify return:1
<CrazyLemon> a je FB press event cez kako uro?
<CrazyLemon> a kdo mogoce ve? razn gugla :)
<sterna> miha: mam 10.04 ja
<sterna> a kej nucas?
<sterna> nimam evolution gor
<sterna> mislm star server je
<miha> http://www.wolfey.si/tmp/gmailssl.jpg
<sterna> miha: pomoje mors ceu chain importat k je ta equifax kej spremenu
<sterna> dej dumpej ceu chain da vids datume
<miha> sterna: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1534747/ tu ni datumov
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<miha> kaj dam
<sterna> openssl x509 -text
<sterna> pa pejstn not
<sterna> od -----BEGIN CERTIFICATE----- do -----END CERTIFICATE-----
<miha> a?
<miha> kak
<miha> povej cel ukaz
<sterna> ja sej to je cel
<sterna>         Validity
<sterna>             Not Before: Sep 12 11:55:49 2012 GMT
<sterna>             Not After : Jun  7 19:43:27 2013 GMT
<sterna> zgleda da ti manjka cel chain
<miha> sam zakaj je do dans delal?
<sterna> torej, mas samo server cert podpisan z google CA, ta pa z equifax CA
<miha> dokler nism na nov vžgal pred 2 urama
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: svoj iskalnik bodo prestavili
<sterna> ja ne vem, to sam pove da ni kriv ta certifikat
<sterna> ampak nekaj visje v chainu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol..seriously? :)
<dz0ny> ^^ V zadnjih 6m se je pojavil fb-bot
<sasa84> oh CrazyLemon, pogrešala sem te!
<dz0ny> če deliš povezavo od gdocs v fb klepetu, se ti google bot pokaže kot "nekdo si ogleduje"
<CrazyLemon> oh sasa84 ..zihr si rabla nekoga da gre kidat sneg
<dz0ny> mislim fb bot
 * sasa84 kidala zdej popoldne...pa še zvečer bo :\
<sterna> men je to najbl lustn deu ever
<sterna> kidat sneg
<marko-_-> https://www.facebook.com/events/328580710584332/?fref=ts če koga zanima
<Seniorita> Wake The Dead, Tomorrow We Hunt, Wade Wilson 17.2 BAR KLUB | Facebook
<sterna> kaj pa je to?
<miha> sterna: ej
<miha> a ti dobiš enake certifikate kot jst za gmail?
<ziga555> Eno vprašanje
<ziga555> Na en drug računalnik bi še rad dal linux
<ziga555> in sedaj je windows particija čez cel disk
<ziga555> Kako naj jo zmanjšam?
<ziga555> Poskusim sem že  z vsem živim
<ziga555> Windows partition tool, Easeus, celo v ubuntu-ju sem poskusil
<ziga555> Pa v ubuntuju je mlelo več kot 1 uro pa ni nič naredilo
<ziga555> v easeus-u mi  vse skupaj zamrzne
<ziga555> v windows tool-u pa lahko zmanjšam le za 6 gb
<miha> ziga555: morda defragmentiraj prej (nimam pojma...)
<LorD_DDooM> gprated bi moral unati zmanjšati particije...ubuntu livecd in poženi gparted
<LorD_DDooM> gparted*
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fedora 18 `Spherical Cow` Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/k1J9P-2raHg/fedora-18-spherical-cow-released.html
<ziga555> LorD_DDooM, saj sem, ampak se vec kot eno uro sploh ni nic zgodilo. Sedaj imam EASEUS v master boot mode in se premika po byte-jih
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko da imaš  particijo polno zasedeno ali pa močno fragmentirano
<LorD_DDooM> Drugače pa lahko probaš z wubi, torej namestitvijo Ubuntu kar v windowsih...mislim da tu ne rabiš ročno dodajati particije.
<ziga555> Zasedena je 50%  fragmentiranirana pa bi zanala biti kar fajn ja
<ziga555> Defragmentiral pa nisem prej, upam da bo cez noc to naredilo...
<ziga555> Hmm saj drugace linux particij ni potrebno defragmetirati?
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, če se ne motim, ti to upravlja kernel sam na ravni datotečnega sistema... načeloma ne rabiš nič.
<lynxlynxlynx> za silo
<dz0ny> ziga555: sej tud traja več kot eno uro :9
<marko-_-> Kako bi preverili če UPS naprava deluje brezhibno?
<marko-_-> izklopil bi ga iz elektrike in opazoval če naprava katero poganja UPS deluje
<marko-_-> ali?
<marko-_-> mislim, čudna vprašanja
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://live.theverge.com/facebook-see-what-were-building-event/ it's called graph search
<dz0ny> marko-_-: ponavadi majo nek app, kjer lahko preveriš stanje baterije itd
<marko-_-> če v skripti absolutno nič o tem ne piše
<marko-_-> zakaj so nekateri profesorji taki debili
<marko-_-> ni mi jasno
<marko-_-> nikoli mi ne bo
<marko-_-> glej to kaka retardirano postavljena vprašanja
<marko-_-> 3. Katere napajalne korektorje bi uporabil za napajanj osnovne plošce?
<marko-_-> 4. Kateri korektor bi uporabil za napajanje procesorja?
<marko-_-> 5. Kateri korektor bi uporabil za dodatno napajanje graficne kartice?
<marko-_-> koji kurac je korektor
<marko-_-> pri prvem verjetno misli kateri napajalnik (ATX)
<marko-_-> pri drugih pa konektorje
<marko-_-> procesor se iz podmnožja napaja ali?
<marko-_-> Al kako mu naj na to odgovorim, fak
<dz0ny> ja to so 4pinx atx 12v cpu
<dz0ny> 6pin x 12v grafična
<dz0ny> sam to ni glih korektor d:
<dz0ny> kera Å¡ola pa si to
<marko-_-> informatika
<marko-_-> ej res čudna vprašanja
<marko-_-> fak dejansko bom padel ta predmet samo zaradi tega tipa
<marko-_-> po izpitu mu pišem mail da se naj skulira pa popravi to skripto
<marko-_-> tak ga več ne bom videl
<marko-_-> no, če naredim izpit :P
<dz0ny> glede teh priključkov je spet vse odvisno ov matične in cpu
<dz0ny> mislim na odgovor razen kot refleksija na neko poglavje ne moreš odgovarjat
 * dz0ny rad komplicira
<marko-_-> ja sej maš prav
<marko-_-> če bi ti poslal to skripto bi se verjetno smejal
<marko-_-> ne razumem kako so sploh ti ljudje profesorji?
<marko-_-> to mi je zdaj kolega povedal
<marko-_-> Za napajanje osnovne plošče bi uporabil 20-pinski konektor.
<marko-_-> totalno sem že zmeden
<marko-_-> kaj je pol pravilni odgovor na tako preveč splošno postavljeno vprašanje
<dz0ny> to kar on opisuje
<dz0ny> ni povedal ker atx standard
<dz0ny> če govoriva o tem kar se sedaj prodaja potem je 24p atx konektor
<dz0ny> mislim da sploh ne moreš kupit napajalnika ki bi imel samo 20 pinov
<marko-_-> ej kar nekaj
<marko-_-> prav voljo ti vzame
<marko-_-> res sem razočaran
<marko-_-> če bi jaz bil profesor bi se res trudil čimbolj logično odgovarjat pa razlagat stvari
<marko-_-> ne pa tak
<dz0ny> a zapiske maš, tam ponavadi njegove fore razlaga
<marko-_-> ja njegovo skripto
<marko-_-> ki je polna slovničnih napak in jo je uporabil za diplomo se mi zdi
<marko-_-> pa bog ve že kak stara pa out-dated
<dz0ny> lol, poanta je to da naredi malo selekcije, ne to da ti čez 6 mesecev veš kaj se dogaja
<marko-_-> 2009
<dz0ny> na področju informatike
<marko-_-> dz0ny, kaj bi na mojem mestu naredil?
<marko-_-> jutri maš izpit, nimaš predznanja iz tega preveč.... skripta je taka, saj vidiš
<marko-_-> kak bi se učil?
<dz0ny> napiflal to kar on pravi, druge logike tle ni
<marko-_-> ja
<marko-_-> iz leta 2009 je skripta
<marko-_-> good god...
<marko-_-> pa to je zastarelo
<marko-_-> kar se tiče računalnikov
<marko-_-> ni čudno da je vse tak čudno :D
<dz0ny> korektor je drugače stvar za popravit izgled podočnjakov :)
<marko-_-> ja sem tudi jaz poguglal :D
<dz0ny> zdej razumem zakaj bi to besedo samo ženska uporabila
<dz0ny> si zihr da je on to spisal
<dz0ny> ker v Å¡trom smislu nima smisla
<dz0ny> funkcija tistega da priklopiš dodatna napajanja je da stabiliziraš nihanja napetosti, ker povezava na pcb ni zmožna prenesti določenga toka
<dz0ny> sploh ma multilayer ploščah
<dz0ny> na*
<sterna> kam je su pa miha zdej
<sterna> a je pogruntu?
<dz0ny> sterna: a mu ni root-ca posodobilo? la je bi res mitm?
<dz0ny> ker tistega podpisa ki ga je on dobil jaz nisem mel
<sasa84_> marko-_-, če se boš tko učil boš končal kt CrazyLemon !
<zdobersek> in kako je  CrazyLemon koncal? :>
<sterna> dz0ny: dunno ne uporabljam googlovih storitev :)
<dz0ny> right :) tud google search ne?
<marko-_-> Katere vrste paralelizmov so uporabljene v sodobnih procesorjih?
<marko-_-> dz0ny, a to veš?
<marko-_-> dejansko ko odprem to poglavje ne piše nič o paralelizmu (tako da sploh ne vem kaj to je)
<marko-_-> opisan je samo neki intelov procesor iz leta 2004 ko je prvi uporabil 2 jedri al nekaj
<marko-_-> prizadeto opisano totalno
<lynxlynxlynx> wikipedia
<marko-_-> paralelizm kolko zgleda sploh ni slovenska beseda
<marko-_-> je neka poljska
<marko-_-> tako da je wikipedia no go
<marko-_-> lynxlynxlynx, bi na wikiju gledal samo verjami mi zdaj na besedo ko ti rečem da je ta skripta in vprašanja ter "odgovori" v njej tako outdated in neumno opisano da ne moreš niti poguglat kaj hočeš vedet, ker je vprašanje totalno nelogično
<lynxlynxlynx> angleška je doh
<marko-_-> pol mora bit s
<marko-_-> paralelism
<lynxlynxlynx> clap clap
<marko-_-> pa dva l-ja
<marko-_-> ne mi s sarkazmom
<marko-_-> zakaj folk uporablja tujke pa neke velike besede ko se da to čisto na lep slovenski vsem razumljiv način napisat?
<dz0ny> marko-_-: hyper-threading recimo, ali pa z več jedri.
<marko-_-> aha
<dz0ny> pa sse4 ma ene fore ko primerja int na več jedrih hkrati
<lynxlynxlynx> manjka e, sicer pa klasično deficitno področje
<marko-_-> parallelism se napiše
<dz0ny> int = integer > Å¡tevilo
<marko-_-> dz0ny, torej dejansko je to vprašanje po kmečko "načini, kako se procesor pohitri"?
<dz0ny> ne
<marko-_-> čudno mi je, ker sem našel hyper-threading ampak on to opisuje na procesorju iz leta 2004
<dz0ny> kako se izvajanje operacij na ravni operacijskega sistema, aplikacije pohitri
<marko-_-> kako za vraga naj jaz vem, če je še to v 2012 uporabno
<marko-_-> naj ne postavlja takih vprašanj, če so odgovori outdated
<lynxlynxlynx> samo iz leta 2004? jaz sem se učil o kamnitih sekirah
<lynxlynxlynx> raj se mal manj pritožuj pa beri
<dz0ny> ^^ +1
<dz0ny> jaz pa o oglaševanju v kameni dobi
<marko-_-> zarad take mentalite vse propada
<marko-_-> sam zarad tega, ker sta vidva morala skoz pekel
<marko-_-> mora vsak?
<marko-_-> daj no, get real
<marko-_-> a ni point računalništva glih odprti informacije vsem najbolj simple in jasno
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> jaz nobenemu ne privoščim, da bi kdaj tako skripto bral. Če bi bil profesor bi se trudil bit čimbolj jasen in logičen
<lynxlynxlynx> sej jih maš
<lynxlynxlynx> in ne vem zakaj bi ble kamnite sekire outdated
<lynxlynxlynx> sej se jih nismo učil delat
<marko-_-> saj niso, ker to ni isto kot elektronske naprave
<marko-_-> elektronske naprave pa so outdated
<marko-_-> lej, dejansko nimam časa za to
<marko-_-> veš, da mam prav po eni strani
<lynxlynxlynx> očitno maš
<lynxlynxlynx> čas za to
<lynxlynxlynx> da prof ne zna lepo pisat je jasno, ampak to si povedal že kako uro nazaj
<marko-_-> zdaj pa sem povedal, da so informacije not outdated
<marko-_-> in ne more on rečt "kaj se uporablja DAN DANES" In je odgovor kaj se je uporabljalo
<marko-_-> leta 2004
<lynxlynxlynx> paralelne stvari niso niti malo outdated
<marko-_-> pa glede na to, da je skripta polna slovničnih napak
<marko-_-> lynxlynxlynx, kdo je rekel da so paralelne stvari outdated?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://www.facebook.com/about/graphsearch
<Seniorita> Introducing Graph Search | Facebook
<marko-_-> a si videl tista 3 vprašanja o katerih smo prej debatirali?
<marko-_-> a je tebi tisto normalno postavljeno vprašanje? SI videl kaki bi naj bili odgovori?
<marko-_-> Oprosti, ampak ne bom se prilagodil vetru, samo zato, ker pač piha v ono smer
<marko-_-> sem hrast, ti si pa pač breza
<lynxlynxlynx> haha
<marko-_-> :>
<dz0ny> http://vimeo.com/55718996 < kako se gasi :)
<Seniorita> Požar v Slatniku - strokovni komentar on Vimeo
<lynxlynxlynx> spraševat o konektorjih se mi zdi glupo, tako kot večina drila
<marko-_-> niso konektorji
<marko-_-> korektorji so
<marko-_-> :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak če ti ne znaš oblikovat odgovora, je pa tvoj problem
<marko-_-> nič, grem dalje
<marko-_-> dz0ny, bom še te pol mogoče kaj utrujal :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pa če maš info o njih iz osemdesetih al od lani
<marko-_-> drugače ni to tipično "joj profesor je tako neumen" rantanje. Sem pred tem odpisal 3 izpite pa se čez nobenega nisem pritoževal
<marko-_-> ampak iz te skripte se ne moreš učit
<marko-_-> pa vprašanja so preveč splošna pri 3/4 vprašanj
<marko-_-> in bi lahko pisal celi spis
<lynxlynxlynx> odlično za taktizirat
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa skripta že luksuz ;O
<marko-_-> nisi tak kul, tudi jaz sem se že brez skripte in ppt fajlov učil za izpit :D
<marko-_-> dejansko bi blo boljše, če ne bi blo skripte
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: ma ni zdej jo vsi delajo za xtra zaslužek
<marko-_-> vsaj ne bi the outdated oslarij
<marko-_-> bral
<marko-_-> zdaj pa kot je dz0ny rekel... drugo mi ne preostane kot da se napiflam njegove čudne odgovore
<marko-_-> sam prej grem na pijačo :) ajde
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: a Å¡tudentje?
<dz0ny> ne profesorji
<dz0ny> neobdavčen zaslužek :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj, jih prodajajo? :s
<dz0ny> kao "zapiske", dejansko je to skripta z vso učno snovjo
<dz0ny> pa to predvsem starejši
<dz0ny> profesorji
<lynxlynxlynx> ttt
<dz0ny> je kdo že gledal deception?
<CrazyLemon> not me
<zdobersek> !imdb deception
<zdobersek> :/
<CrazyLemon> !g imdb deception
<Seniorita> Deception (2008) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0800240/
<CrazyLemon> weak skillz man
<CrazyLemon> weeeeeeeaaaaak!
<zdobersek> 5.9
<zdobersek> jst vem, kdo >ne bo< gledal
<CrazyLemon> najbolsi del Silver Linings Playbooka "Were there any women?" :D
<zdobersek> :D :D
<zdobersek> dej, se povej, ker smo vsi gledal ta film!
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no way!
<zdobersek> ja, VSI!
<CrazyLemon> če pa ni > 8.0!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> wat
<zdobersek> !g silver linings playbook site:imdb.com
<CrazyLemon> oh..je!
<Seniorita> Silver Linings Playbook (2012) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1045658/
<CrazyLemon> se opravicujem!
<zdobersek> my skillz are skiller than ur skillz.
<CrazyLemon> nisem vedu!!
<zdobersek> nominiran za 8 oskarjev
<zdobersek> to je po defaultu > 8.0
<CrazyLemon> oh!
<zdobersek> uh!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek torej..kera je ta crna
<dz0ny> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EGXbtSJAeZ7V2R6SeNyyC2SRhuVJ83drSQA7c_EGwDw
<Seniorita> Welcome to Google Docs
<sasa84_> zdobersek, a je dobr tale film?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny what are we writing?
<dz0ny> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EGXbtSJAeZ7V2R6SeNyyC2SRhuVJ83drSQA7c_EGwDw/edit
<Seniorita> ubuntu-si 12.04 iso+prenosi - Google Drive
<dz0ny> prenose sem dodal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny andrej pravi da on ne more stestirat
<CrazyLemon> ker je 64bit image
<dz0ny> d:
<dz0ny> a se ne da v virtualbox pognat tako 32 kot 64, če je host 32bit?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ seriously? njega  sprašuješ? mister 8.0+
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, zdobersek itak vse ve k je pametn fant!
<sasa84_> ker pije kavo!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ pameten fant ne pije kave!
<sasa84_> tolaž se CrazyLemon, SillyOrange
<sasa84_> !
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ s cim se tolazim? z dejstvom da lahko preživim brez kave? :)
<sasa84_> pf!
<sasa84_> zdobersek iz maj bradr from anodr madr, dount pis mi of krejzilemon siliorinđ!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jp da se http://stackoverflow.com/questions/56124/can-i-run-a-64-bit-vmware-image-on-a-32-bit-machine
<Seniorita> 64bit - Can I run a 64-bit VMware image on a 32-bit machine? - Stack Overflow
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny potem ga neki druzga je..
<dz0ny> dej na pride na irc
<CrazyLemon> ni online atm
<ziga555> Hej
<ziga555> En problem imam
<ziga555> Ko sem na netbook-u dajal gor ubuntu (kubuntu)
<ziga555> Sem se zafrknil pa sem dal bootloader direktno na sda
<ziga555> In sedaj ne pridem več v windowse
<ziga555> Ko v bootloaderju sicer izberem windows, mi ven vrže error, ter da naj uporabim live cd
<ziga555> da to odpravim
<dz0ny> fixmbr z windos pe
<dz0ny> windows*
<ziga555> Samo sedaj pa problem, ker mi ne rata zagnat live cd-ja ker je vmes bootloader
<ziga555> od ubuntu-ja
<ziga555> Tnx, ampak kako naj sploh zaženem live cd
<dz0ny> bios boot order
<ziga555> Ja
<ziga555> Izberem cd
<ziga555> In potem hoče zagnati
<ziga555> in se vmes pojavi bootloader od ubuntuja
<dz0ny> hm daj disk wait time 15s
<dz0ny> verejtno se ti cdrom Å¡e prirpavlja
<dz0ny> pripravlja
<ziga555> Aha, evo bom poskusil
<dz0ny> a bios ne podpira izbire naprave ob zagonu?
<dz0ny> tam pač malo počakaš
<ziga555> ja podpira
<ziga555> lahko pa izklopim disk
<ziga555> in nastavim samo cd
<dz0ny> no potem daj tako, kako boš pa potem mbr porpavu :)?
<ziga555> vklopim nazaj..?
<ziga555> Ne saj se ga ne da izklopit sem opazil
<ziga555> sem dal na zadnje mesto
<ziga555> in post hotkey delay 15 sec.
<ziga555> Waw boot-a se :)
 * dz0ny prefers booting from usb 
<ziga555> hmm
<ziga555> a kaj narobe da imam x64 cd noter
<ziga555> na računalnikupa je 32 bitni
<lynxlynxlynx> boš že videl
<ziga555> Nebi semlo biti za bootloader--
<ziga555> dz0ny, evo sedaj sem v cmd-ju torej: fixmbr z windows pe
<ziga555> ?
<dz0ny> a win cd to?
<CrazyLemon> lol? :)
<ziga555> ja
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ kr dobr movie je..se bolsa je pa igralka *drool*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sploh takrat kot vadita :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny na splošno ko je v ozkih hlačah je very very nice :)
<CrazyLemon> spherical = sferična ali okrogla? :)
<sterna> okrogla
<sterna> kroglasta.
<sterna> tis tut mau okrogu :)
<CrazyLemon> no.. sterna ko govorimo o kravah predvidevam da je okrogla in ne kroglasta :)
<sterna> okroglo je round
<sterna> kroglasto je spherical
<CrazyLemon> kaj je pol pa sphere ?
<sterna> krogla
<CrazyLemon> amebis pravi da je spherical i quote "okrogel | sferičen | sferen | kroglast | oblast"
<sterna> narobe pravi
<sterna> "circular, round" je okrogel
<sterna> spherical je vedno kroglast, ker natancneje kvalificira obliko
<CrazyLemon> ok.. potem pa naj bo kroglasta krava.. ty
<sterna> sfericen pa sferen je sam lenoba :)
<zdobersek> SphericalLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek samo cez zimo! :)
<lynxlynxlynx> dokler ne v glavo, je kul ;)
<zdobersek> Karl Pilkington.
<sterna> cez zimo kaj?
<sterna> a spherical?
<sterna> a nc ne kolesars?
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geI84_D3GRc#t=25m30
<Seniorita> Commute #3070 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx sčasoma vse gre v glavo..želel ali ne! :)
<zdobersek> sterna: s colnagom?
<sterna> nah
<sterna> mam premal lufta pr vilci da bi ciklokros gume loh not zbasu
<sterna> en genericn xc mtb z debelimi gumami
<zdobersek> aha, sem ze cviku.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Izšla je 'kroglasta krava'!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39543/#p39543
<zdobersek> jao ...
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> jok @ naslov.
<sterna> CrazyLemon: drugic dej kontekst no
<sterna> da ti povem da se pravilno prevede "debela krava"
<CrazyLemon> sterna pol bi oni dali codename 'fat cow'
<CrazyLemon> in ne spherical cow ane :)
<lynxlynxlynx> od kdaj se prevajajo imena? :P
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx razvojna imena se prevajajo :p
<sterna> CrazyLemon: spherical cow je zlo znan koncept.
<sterna> CrazyLemon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spherical_cow
<Seniorita> Spherical cow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> sterna i did not know that :)
<sterna> ja nis napisu kako se "spherical cow" prevede, sam spherical te je zanimu
<sterna> no sej jsm tut mal bukov k nism na fedoro pomislu
<sterna> k je to ubuntu chan
<zdobersek> CrypticLemon
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je pa tudi kravica zravn
<CrazyLemon> kroglasta :D
<dz0ny> wtf mate s temi kravami
<dz0ny> ko tahuj pašnikarji
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny we love 'em!
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ti maš proti kravam?? :)
<dz0ny> nč, sprašujem kaj vi delate znjimi
<dz0ny> z njimi *
<dz0ny> mah ne da se mi več pisat
<dz0ny>  /logoff
<dz0ny> code cow http://jobs.amicushq.com/
<Seniorita> Amicus
<lynxlynxlynx> haha
<dz0ny> ^^ zdobersek dej recomendaj mene pa dobiš kavo pa mleka neomejeno :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a nisi ti neki govoru da RoR sux? zdaj pa bi ga uporabljal vsak dan? :D
<dz0ny> ne, sam pastu sem da ma 0day
<dz0ny> kar ma pa itak vsaka stvar, as you know
<dz0ny> razen peščena ura
<CrazyLemon> če si pastu pol ni več 0day :D
<dz0ny> aha, je imel no
<dz0ny> mislim sej kakšen app še ma
<dz0ny> lazy programer al pa ključ thrown away
<dz0ny> Å¡e rima se
<zdobersek> dz0ny: hah, ne bom jim svoje telefonske devu zato, da bos ti 0day explote izpostavlju.
<dz0ny> :)
<sterna> http://www.nerfnow.com/comic/image/930
<zdobersek> nic, later.
<dz0ny> http://io9.com/5976112/how-19+year+old-activist-zack-kopplin-is-making-life-hell-for-louisianas-creationists
<Seniorita> How 19-year-old activist Zack Kopplin is making life hell for Louisiana's creationists
<CrazyLemon> kako bi v pythonu decodeal  &#8220; v ' ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^ ..ti zihr veš :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher je kak html_decode
<CrazyLemon> .decode('utf-8') je..ampak mi ne pomaga kaj preveč
<CrazyLemon> ha..rešu :)
<sterna> a s htmlentities
<CrazyLemon> HTMLParser
<sterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> kok je to fajn občutek :D
<sterna> a programirat?
<sterna> kr uredu je ja
<CrazyLemon> ma..programirat je ok
<CrazyLemon> ampak ko neki brskaš pa končno najdeš rešitev
<CrazyLemon> je tak fajn občutek..kr nasmeh se sam pokaže :D
<sterna> http://shrani.si/f/2h/K0/3fGYgXcE/gayms.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-16
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zakaj si na http://sl.wordpress.org/ prečrtal po&mo povezave?
<Seniorita> WordPress | Slovenija
<zdobersek> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/16/developer_oursources_job_china/
<Seniorita> Security audit finds dev OUTSOURCED his JOB to China • The Register
<miha> zdobersek: kul naslov
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol ? :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny FYI nisem maintainer sl.wordpress.org, Hekos je :)
<CrazyLemon> in prečrtane so zato ker so na voljo na drugem viru.. kot piše :)
<dz0ny> jutro, ah sori sem mislu da si ti
<CrazyLemon> jutro & naah :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-21040410
<CrazyLemon> uhh
<Seniorita> BBC News - Helicopter 'crashes into crane' in London
<miha> http://www.delo.si/druzba/infoteh/omrezje-z-iskalniskim-obrazom.html
<Seniorita> Omrežje z iskalniškim obrazom
<CrazyLemon> old news! :))
<zdobersek> BING! FOUND YOU!
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<zdobersek> heli crashing into crane, house molested by a train ...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.04] KDE Akonadi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39544/#p39544
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOwXkSODdZ0
<Seniorita> The Office. David Brent - Blind date (Oh, for fuck's sake). GOOD QUALITY! - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> thats not GOOD QUALITY!
<zdobersek> Go on then, make it such. Fill in the pixels.
<miha> Å¡e enga otroka nabavu **************** http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/music/news/elton-john-overwhelmed-with-happiness-at-arrival-of-second-baby-via-surrogate-8453434.html
<Seniorita> Elton John 'overwhelmed with happiness' at arrival of second baby via surrogate - News - Music - The Independent
<miha> katastrofa
<dz0ny> a sedaiz starega outluq expressa dobit posto al pa vsaj pogledat
<dz0ny> thunderbird ne zna uvozit, live mail tud ne
<miha> dz0ny: windows mail? :)
<zdobersek> wake up sterna :>
<dz0ny> nahh vsi pravijo da ne morejo uvoiz, why the fuck pa ne
<dz0ny> auto correct je danes broken tud ^^
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-20910859
<Seniorita> BBC News - How unrealistic is murder on television?
<andrejz> a bo kdo kmalu fotke printal?
<andrejz> sem zagnjavil firmi, ki dela program za printanje fotk preko neta da naj popravijo buge zaradi katerih njihov software ne dela preko wine
<andrejz> pa so mi danes poslali, da so popravili
<andrejz> zdaj rabim nekoga, ki bi to testiral (trenutno ne rabim fotk printat)
<andrejz> če koga zanima, naj sporoči
<andrejz> pa dam link do najnovejše verzije
<andrejz> jeba je, ker je en bug šele pri pošiljanju slik (ko pošlješ vse skup printat se timeouta)
<andrejz> pa pol ne morem testirat
<dz0ny> digitalocean so jako kul, so mi kar 6€ nakazal da lahko še kakšen vps poženem
<Sky[x]> andrejz: zmeni se da naredi en test saj gre v njihovo korist in da ti skenslajo narocilo/print
<andrejz> ne gre tako, ker firma, ki dela software tega posreduje naprej raznim foto studiem. in foto studiem je očitno dokaj vseeno, drugače bi že kdo od foto studiev zagnjavil za podporo linuxa
<andrejz> Sky[x] ^^
<andrejz> no vsaj ta glavni bug naj bi bil odpravljen, ker če zaženeš z wine, misli da je različica 0.0 in potem gre v endless loop ponujanja nadgradnje
<yang2> Ubuntu Spyware: What to do? http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Spyware: What to do? — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<dz0ny> ^^ old
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2013/01/anton_stres_vlada_kriza.aspx
<Seniorita> Stres: Janšo naj presoja sodišče, ne KPK - Planet Siol.net
<zdobersek> kaj pa bog? :>
<miha> zdobersek: bogu je dost spoved
<Keko> Kdo tukaj? Mam eno vecjo tezavo
<dz0ny> shout then wait...
<Keko> Huh, cist se mi je zjebal ubuntu.. je sodelavka prisla na obisk in ne nekaj sfukala... nevem kaj niti kako..
<Keko> Videt je kot da 1/2 ubuntuja manjka... ne vidim nicesar razn par ikon na desktopu.
<dz0ny> ustvari novega uporabnika, pa povej če je isto
<Keko> Ma ubuntu kako moznost live repair?
<dz0ny> po moje ti je samo nastavitve zjebala
<Keko> Kak ga naj ustvarim? Ce niti terminala ne vidim.
<dz0ny> control alt f1
<dz0ny> biig terminal
<Keko> Sem dal cd noter pa probal restartat in pride nek error
<Keko> Login:
<dz0ny> tvoje uporabniško ime
<dz0ny> pa ne v live cd
<dz0ny> bootaj v disk
<Keko> Logn incorrect.
<dz0ny> ko ti uspe
<Keko> Kako naj v disk bootam? Pri opcijah, try witout install, install, check disk, test memory, boot from first HD
<dz0ny> boot from first c
<dz0ny> hd
<dz0ny> sudo adduser uporabnik
<Keko> Ja ne uspe se mi loginat z mojim uporabniskim imenom
<dz0ny> a priajvni zaslon se ti prikaže
<Keko> Ja samo me avtomatsko logina in vidim desktop
<Keko> Koncno.
<andrejz> Crazylemon, si tam?
<andrejz> a lahko draft novic vidijo tudi ne-avtorji novic, če jim pošlješ link ?
<dz0ny> jp
<andrejz> odlično
<Keko> Dzony mam nov user... and nov?
<Keko> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny torej si dobu free vps  za en mesec? :)
<Keko> V glavnem ne gre nic... bom dal fesh install
<Keko> Razn ce se dapoosodobit
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ma itak ga ne rabim
<dz0ny> hulu dela brez
<CrazyLemon> Keko ctrl alt del bi te mogu odjavit in se prijaviš z novim userjem
<Keko> Ja me ni.
<Keko> Bom z cd-ja bootal in dal reinstall
<dz0ny> keko v terminalu sudo service lightdm restart
<CrazyLemon> ctrl alt T  - za terminal :)
<Keko> Odfu-kalo se mu je.
<Keko> Sm ga pokno na reinstall
<CrazyLemon> ah ti windows user ti :)
<Keko> Bio nekad...
<Keko> Zaj sem oz.niti to nisem... rokie on ubuntu
<Keko> :-)
<Keko> Samo da sream ostane
<AndChat|33024> Upam da je ta chat boljsi.. on steka
<dz0ny> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EGXbtSJAeZ7V2R6SeNyyC2SRhuVJ83drSQA7c_EGwDw/edit
<Seniorita> ubuntu-si 12.04 iso+prenosi - Google Drive
<dz0ny> posodbil prenose
<dz0ny> posodobil
<CrazyLemon> kaj je pol s tistim ISOtom kerega sm zdownloadal?
<CrazyLemon> pointless? :)
<keko> Samo se drajver za grafiko gor oknem pa sem na konju :-)
<keko> Se dolocene aplikacije so ostale... steam, TF2,...
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ce uporabiš zsync ti samo delto potegne
<dz0ny> torej če se je spremenilo 5mb > samo 5mb
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..ampak ali transmission zna delat z zsync.. ker ne mislim vedno znova zalaufat zsync v terminalu :)
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> zsync je samo napredni wget
<dz0ny> torrent je čist druga zadeva
<CrazyLemon> uuu sonce!
<dz0ny> ko bo končna izdaja se lahko naloži v public dropbox
<keko> Uuu pa rres
<dz0ny> pa v torrent kot webseed
<keko> Kaj..... aaa sred posodabljanja grafike me fukne vun... pm
<keko> Kaj lahko.,, spet ne vidimpol kurca nic...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: spot the problem!
 * CrazyLemon spots zdobersek 
<keko> Kak naj pridem v dash? Start tipka ne prime
<CrazyLemon> keko klikni na ikonco? :)
<keko> Je ni?
<CrazyLemon> mora bit?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<keko>  Me je fulo ven sred poosodobitve graficnega drajvera
<keko> Ni.
<CrazyLemon> no..mogoče sploh nimaš drajverja inštaliranega ? :)
<keko> Hja kak ga p najj? Sej zato bi rabo dash
<zdobersek> fu.
<keko> Oz.menda bo ratalo :-)
<CrazyLemon> keko terminal :)
<keko> Applying changes...
<keko> Ce nebo spet zmrznilo al pa ven vrglo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zdej ko mas cajt posnem vodič o uporabi terminala :) lepo prosim
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny amm
<CrazyLemon> sej smo meli hangout o uporabi terminala
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx je bil v glavni vlogi
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e enkrat bomo mel hangout..in bomo tokrat posneli lynxa pa je :p
<CrazyLemon> meli*
<lynxlynxlynx> čist ad hoc
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e zdej ne vem a ste me na foro vrgli al res kej ni delalo
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx naah.. res ni delalo :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..še en reboot :)
<keko> Crazy alora kka prek terminala
<CrazyLemon> keko alora kaj imaš za eno kartico
<zdobersek> alora.
<CrazyLemon> pa kateri driver si prej mel
<zdobersek> alora, qe coza?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek che cosa?*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: se vedno ne vem, zakaj nimam +v.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zato ker si zgubu uptime contest..d0h
<keko> V startu je tisto kar da poleg. Sm dal updejt na 310 nvidia - tisto kar si za steam napisal in me je na polovici ven vrglo
<keko> Sem pa zaj restartal pc pa da vidim
<CrazyLemon> keko kaj pa je napisalo ?
<keko> Kernel panic ocured - error
<CrazyLemon> si spet vštekal zvočno?? :)
<keko> Uuu restartalo normalno, majhne ikone, samo se vedno steka.. kot da ni pravi drajver
<CrazyLemon> a ti je prej 310 delal?
<zdobersek> daily downtime is required for effective uptime.
<zdobersek> d'oh.
<keko> Ja je delalo
<zdobersek> 310.
<zdobersek> ce ne gre prek GUIja, pol pa v konzolo.
<CrazyLemon> pol je neki drugega :)
<CrazyLemon> keko dkms status
<CrazyLemon> v terminalu
<CrazyLemon> pa uname -r
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek one question.. cemu imas znc? :)
<keko> 3.5.0_21generic
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> keko dkms status
<keko> Dkms status ne napise ni
<keko> Nic
<CrazyLemon> keko kar pomeni da driver ni inštaliran
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get install nvidia-experimental-310
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa work for it!
<keko> Da vidimo...
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a je kak posnetek tistega
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: da lahko ircam tud z laptopa al pa 7ke.
<zdobersek> d'oh!
<zdobersek> jockey-text je safer bet.
<keko> Sklepam da morem restartat :-)
<keko> Crazylemon kaj v izoli tuji tak Å¡ajna?
<CrazyLemon> keko ne bi vedel :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a-a.. zato bo treba še en hangout met ..pa lynxa spet prepričat da mal pove o terminalu :D
<keko> Kak neves, kaj nisi v izoli? V kp je za popizdit
<CrazyLemon> keko nisem js iz izole
<zdobersek> on je iz mcdonald'sa.
<keko> Kaj nisi reko da zivis v izoli ?
<CrazyLemon> keko nikoli :)
<keko> Huh...
<CrazyLemon> keko si inštaliral zdaj?
<dz0ny> uu kr dela vse http://screencloud.net/v/CvSl
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 15:22:52
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v vrstico jih dej! :)
<CrazyLemon> in pixmania..seriously?:>
<dz0ny> so
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to se pa tle ureja https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvY_vCMQloRXdEFKZHUySGE1TDRqMVNQUmljQkU0eHc
<Seniorita> 302 Moved
<dz0ny> jaz samo orodaj prispevam
<dz0ny> orodja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny js bi skenslal to nakupovanje :)     dal bi sam iskalnike, novice pa družabna omrežja :)
<CrazyLemon> ok..pa promet.si pa vreme.si je tudi kul
<CrazyLemon> se kdo spozna na mavčne plošče? :)
<keko> Zidarji :-)
<CrazyLemon> keko a boota al ne jebelacesta
<keko> Ja ja :-)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a veš kaj manjka
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny boobs?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> ubuntu.si
<keko>  Si delam nazaj aplikacije gor, mi je popucalo nekaj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lmao .. ja to bi blo fajn ja :D
<CrazyLemon> keko drugič poglej v Smeti ko pustiš sodelavko na PC :D
<keko> Drugic bo sodelavec v kanti za smeti
<keko_> končno normalna tipkovnica :D
<keko_> CrazyLemon mi daš link za steam, mislim tisti post.
<CrazyLemon> keko_ !forum steam gonilnik
<Seniorita> Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike (Stran 1) - Novice ... https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5704/
<keko_> steam rešen :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/nova-posiljka-snega-nove-tezave-na-cestah.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Štajerska avtocesta: zaradi nesreče zaprt vozni pas, promet ovira še sneg
<CrazyLemon> kako je to lepo brat.. :DD
<CrazyLemon> no..ne nesreče
<CrazyLemon> ampak to da je povsod sneg.. na obali pa sonce
<CrazyLemon> pa komaj kaj oblakov :D
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<lynxlynxlynx> kot da je sneg slaba stvar
<Keko> CrazyLemon čuj... kak se da nardit da ubuntu hitreje boota al pa da hitreje vgasne, kr mi vedno napiše battery status.... OK....
<CrazyLemon> lynx sonce je bolša stvar :)
<CrazyLemon> zaradi sonca ne obtičiš pri razdrtem :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej nista izključujoča
<CrazyLemon> Keko hitreje vgasne - izštekaj iz vtičnice :)
<miha> :)
<Keko> CrazyLemon ne ne... obstaja kaka druga varjanta?
<CrazyLemon> Keko ne bi vedel :) ugasne se takrat ko ugasne vse servise ter zapiše vse kar mora zapisat na disk :)
<Keko> eh kurc ga gleda potem takem :D brb..
<dz0ny> PHP 5.3 reaches end-of-life in March with PHP 5.5 release https://wiki.php.net/rfc/php53eol
<Seniorita> PHP: rfc:php53eol [PHP Wiki]
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: sem bral tole ja :)
<Sky[x]> bogi serverji k lavfajo se 5.2 :D
<dz0ny> al pa kaj starejega
<Sky[x]> jp
<keko> Crazylemon :-) :-)
<keko> Helppppp....
<keko> :-)
<keko> Sem na login screenu pa me ne spusti noter. Sem probal spremenit geslo in me ne spusti noter.
<keko> Sem pa pred tem to nardit: gedit ~ /. xprofile
<keko> export UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE = 1
<keko> In logoff iz profila.
<keko> Zaj me pa ne spusti nazaj.
<keko> Anyone?
<keko> Kot guest pridem noter...
<keko-> CrazyLemon LorD_DDooM dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> keko pa kaj vedno moraš neki zajebat? :D
<keko> :-)
<keko> Mislim da vem kaj tocno je narobe, samo nemorem gedit odpret
<CrazyLemon> keko terminal :)
<keko> Tam pri export UNITY.... sem dal presledek vmes med = 1
<CrazyLemon> ctrl alt f1 :)
<keko> Sem v terminalu
<CrazyLemon> in ctrl alt f7 da prideš nazaj
<CrazyLemon> keko nano ~/.xprofile
<keko> Aaa :-)
<CrazyLemon> a-ha :)
<keko> I am in
<keko> "NANO"
<keko> Was the right word
<CrazyLemon> premakneš se s puščico in urejaj kar želiš
<CrazyLemon> na koncu pa ctrl + x
<CrazyLemon> 'y' ter 'y' :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma 'y' in enter
<zdobersek> nano ..
<CrazyLemon> ftw ..
<keko_> ja ta nano :D
<keko_> gedit ni primlo.
<CrazyLemon> keko_ jah če si vpisal gedit ~ /. xprofile
<keko_> Samo zaj tud to ko sem dodal ne opažam razlike :D
<CrazyLemon> pol me ne preseneča da ni primlo :D
<keko_> ne ne sem dal brez presledkov.
<keko_> edini presledek sem dal tam... = 1
<keko_> zato me ni not spustilo
<CrazyLemon> keko_ seveda ni razlike.. pohitriš ubuntu tko da uporabiš drugo namizje :D
<keko_> :D
<keko_> čuj kak pa je ta preload. Ga zabaše al bolj pomaga?
<CrazyLemon> keko_ ne bi vedel.. :) ampak kok js vem sistem sam poskrbi za cached content
<CrazyLemon> ampak če nimaš rama ti to ne pomaga v nobenem primeru :)
<keko_> 3gb
<CrazyLemon> naj bi bilo dovolj za normalno delovanje ubuntuja :)
<keko_> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne boš pa mogu met 20 tabov porna v chromeu..
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> kolko si dal za procesor?
<keko_> pron je na disku, nerabi bil v tabih :P
<keko_> poke Å¡olde za procesor
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo.. 'kroglasto kravo' je prečekiralo več ljudi na FB kot Ubuntu for phones :)
<CrazyLemon> keko_ < 50 ?
<keko_> 30
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<zdobersek> kter. sfukan. dan.
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon ^^
<sterna> dobr dan je
<sterna> 10 novih serverjov!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM prav čakal sem tvoj komentar :>
<zdobersek> vsaj apetit mam.
<zdobersek> but that shit just backfires eventually.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: gripa?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ne, sneg.
<CrazyLemon> lol :9
<dz0ny> no tega mamo tud mi
<zdobersek> nc, se po en kroznik muslija.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek da se naus zredil madona!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<zdobersek> zdejle sam nocem bit lacen.
<zdobersek> ce danes ne pridem do trailerjev na youtubeu, potem sem se dobr prisu skoz.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: se di da potrdi tole https://github.com/dz0ny/ubuntu-si/issues/5, meni se ne pokaže
<Seniorita> V živem CD-ju mi najde 3 tipkovnice · Issue #5 · dz0ny/ubuntu-si · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny najprej moram zdownloadat :)
<CrazyLemon> failed on url http://185.14.186.232/dist/binary-hybrid.iso.zsync
<CrazyLemon> could not read control file from URL http://185.14.186.232/dist/binary-hybrid.iso.zsync
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> bom potegnu 32bitnega
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> 64 nisem zgradil
<CrazyLemon> nc..bbl
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1692-1: QEMU vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1692-1/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i confirm :)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-01-16%2020%3A26%3A08.png
<dz0ny> si to v kvm ali virtualbox
<dz0ny> ffs meni ne pokažr
<dz0ny> ^^ CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny VB
<dz0ny> nameščeno ali live?
<lynxlynxlynx> čak, kaj je pa narobe s to izbiro?
<lynxlynxlynx> to je upstream xkeyboard-config
<dz0ny> francosa fora je prva
<dz0ny> crazylemon: gconftool-2  --dump / | pastebinit
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: https://github.com/dz0ny/ubuntu-si/issues/5
<Seniorita> V živem CD-ju mi najde 3 tipkovnice · Issue #5 · dz0ny/ubuntu-si · GitHub
<lynxlynxlynx> s takimi malenkostmi se ti da ukvarjat? :)
<dz0ny> it's fun, pa ker je glih slikco dal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1693-1: OpenJDK 7 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1693-1/
<CrazyLemon> silly freenode
<dz0ny> crazylemon: gconftool-2  --dump / | pastebinit
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej bi to lahk precekiral prek remotea!
<dz0ny> nimam casa
<dz0ny> pa na gituhb vrzi
<dz0ny> se z new-window-policy-decision-requested jebem
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1538611/ dz0ny
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&p=184193         lol kok se folk pritožuje :)
<Seniorita> Ukinitev forumov z igrami in aplikacijami - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<ziga555> To je sigurno eden iz jabuk foruma prijavil
<CrazyLemon> kdorkoli je prijavu..edino prav :)
<CrazyLemon> ker so spammali na polno s tistimi linki
<ziga555> no ja
<ziga555> potem bi mogli tudi partis
<ziga555> pa jabuk forum
<ziga555> Saj forum aplikacije ni bil viden če nisi registriran
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon!
<zdobersek> njeno roko so pokazal!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek res je!
<sterna> cigavo roko?
<CrazyLemon> njeno
<zdobersek> od mtke.
<sterna> aha
<dz0ny> https://launchpad.net/~janez-troha/+archive/ubuntu-si-welcome < čez kako urco welcome app
<Seniorita> ubuntu-si-welcome : dz0ny
<dz0ny> teasr http://screencloud.net/v/n7HC
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 22:05:04
<dz0ny> teaser*
<zdobersek> ZOMG
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I'm on the teaser!
<zdobersek> in*?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek od mtke! le kdo bi reku!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: caki, o cem zdej ti razlagas?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek o teaserju ane!
<zdobersek> eh ...
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a to ti govoriš http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me1CJZU92mc
<Seniorita> UbuntuVideoVodic#3 - Ubuntu namestitev na prazen disk - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny never
<CrazyLemon> i'm shy and asocial
<CrazyLemon> sam vidis kok so aktivni pri ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> videi iz 2010
<CrazyLemon> sramota!
<CrazyLemon> si slisu zdobersek ! sramota!
<dz0ny> jaz sem takrat Å¡e dualbotov :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny js pa nikoli..vsaj ne na desktopu :)
<zdobersek> da slisimo ta bariton ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sopran!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: watafak, automatic captions v italijanscini
<zdobersek> VEDU SEM!
<zdobersek> VEDU! ITALIJANER!
<zdobersek> 'pozor, ne slovencino ... ker slovencina je malo cudna ...'
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vaffanculo! :D
<zdobersek> ahja ...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/16lyf6/list_of_progress_with_existing_ports_and_greenlit/
<Seniorita> List of progress with existing ports and greenlit games going onto Steam for Linux : linux_gaming
<CrazyLemon> This is just a list of games with existing ports (and a couple newly announced) that may come to Steam on Linux
<CrazyLemon> that MAY come
<zdobersek> ... as in, will come in MAY!
<CrazyLemon> oh noes..sasa prsla z vaj!
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sm jih mela že dopoldne :P
<sasa84> mislm, nataša barbara gračner se skrije prot mojmu urniku vaj :P
<CrazyLemon> who?
<CrazyLemon> tv time!
<dhbiker> tf2 ? :P
<CrazyLemon> not for me :)
<dz0ny> too late
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-17
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<Sky[x]> :)
<miha> jutro
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/Strojna-oprema/PC-in-Mac/Dell-pripravlja-racunalnik-za-40-evrov.html
<Seniorita> Dell pripravlja mini računalnik za 40 evrov | PC in Mac | Strojna oprema
<Keko> a bi delal ubuntu na toshibi satalite a300.  Procesor Intel Core2 duo, 2gb rama, 300gb diska, grafika: ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 3470
<dz0ny> probi ne
<Keko> edini kurac, pregreva se PC... mislim ful je vroč... Sem ga dal narazn pa pobral praha vun za popizdit :D
<Keko> Če ne bi dal gor lubuntu al pa xubuntu
<LorD_DDooM> Ubuntu bo delal, si pa naloži Catalyste za grafiko
<Keko> jao nevem če je s tipkovnico kaj narobe al kaj... v biose pridem in negre ne naprej ne nazaj (te kurzor tipke). svasta
<yang2> ¸a si jo priklpil nazaj ko si sestavljal laptop
<Keko> nisem je niti odklopil.
<Keko> disk in rame sem dal ven in tam pri ventilatoru dvigno in pobral vse ven in spihal.
<Keko> zaj so windowsi gor in stisnem tipko "start" in potem lahko grem s tipkovnico po meniju gor in dol brez problema z kurzorji
<yang2> to pa je hecno
<Keko> ja vem :D Kr bi rad bootal z cdja pa negre, je nastavljeno first device disk
<yang2> poglej ponavadi v biosu pise katere tipke so za gor dol ni nujno da so kurzorji
<yang2> probaj + - in space
<yang2> lahko pa tudi hjkl
<Keko> sej piše da so gor, dol, levo, desno
<Keko> a ne prime
<yang2> no probaj se uno kombinacijo ko sem ti napisal
<Keko> bom
<Keko> jebojih updejti... Še kuj se ni reštartal.
<zdobersek> mind your language, people
<zdobersek> smo ze mel mladoletnike tu!
<zdobersek> sicer so zdej (afaik) bannani, ampak vseen!
<Keko> uuu končno je šlo normalno v biosu zaj :D
<Keko> aaaa kero sranje... tipka 1 in 2 ne delata :D
<Keko> emmm kak lahk pogledam keri grafični drajver je gor oz. ga ni? dmks al kak je že
<dz0ny> status
<zdobersek> lsmod?
<dz0ny> dkms status
<Keko> jao tipkovnica ne dela presledek :D vse je v kurcu
<dz0ny> kdo pa je jork
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GNOME Shell 3.8: Redesigned Search  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/UMQOeWyK6VM/gnome-shell-38-redesigned-search.html
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/hGkD woo, hoo samo vsebina Å¡e manjka
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: ubuntu-si-iso
<Keko> dz0ny hm se da kak installirat drajver za ATI... varjanta sudo apt-get
<dz0ny> sudo apt-get fglrx-updates
<dz0ny> za pc al laptop?
<Keko> laptop
<dz0ny> kaj že maš tam gor
<Keko> mobility radeon hd 3400
<dz0ny> mislim da moraš legacy
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: help ^^
<Keko> samo presledek nedela na tipkovnici pa nevem zakaj ne dela :D
<dz0ny> fuč kontakt?
<Keko> št. 1 in 2 ne delata in tud presledek. Nevem če je kaj fuč al kak drajver. Nimam pojma.
<LorD_DDooM> Keko: tule imaš vsa navodila za inštalacijo/odstranitve/test/konfiguracijo Catalystov za vse distribucije http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<Seniorita> Ubuntu - cchtml.com
<LorD_DDooM> Kateri Ubuntu imaš naložen?
<Keko> 12.10
<LorD_DDooM> Ne bo Å¡lo, legacy catalysti ne podpirajo 12.10
<Keko> Hm,  torej kaj naj dam gor?
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko furaš 12.04 z legacy catalysti, lahko downgrejdaš x.org na 12.10 (not recommended) ali uporabljaš open-source gonilnike na 12.10/12.04
<Keko> Torej kak naj dam gor ta open-source na 12.10?
<LorD_DDooM> Jih že imaš
<Keko> Se mi zdi da ni to to, dela počasi, slika ni dobra.
<LorD_DDooM> Sedaj jih uporabljaš
<Keko> Torej najboljše dat gor 12.04?
<LorD_DDooM> glxinfo | grep -i opengl
<LorD_DDooM> Pa ti napiše kateri render string imaš
<Keko> Hja ne dela presledek :P
<LorD_DDooM> saj samo skopiraj v terminal
<Keko> morem nekak copy paste dat noter. Ja ja, ma to mam na prenosniku :P
<LorD_DDooM> Označi z miško celotno vrstico, nato pa s srednjim miškinim gumbom klikni v terminal..to ti bo copy pastalo
<LorD_DDooM> Aja, hehe
<Keko> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Saj imaš onboard tipkovnico
<LorD_DDooM> "Orca screen reader"
<Keko> bom probal ubuntu.one in skopiral tja kot tekst...
<LorD_DDooM> a ne ni orca
<LorD_DDooM> "Onboard" se imenuje tipkovnica, pa z miško klikaš
<Keko> em... napiše.
<Keko> glxinfo is currently not installed
<LorD_DDooM> A ti napiše kateri paket  rabiš?
<LorD_DDooM> kak meta-utils?
<LorD_DDooM> mesa-utils*
<Keko> ja sem inštaliral je napisalo kr spodaj kerega :A
<Keko> kak dela že ta PASTEBIN da se objavi na spletu, kr zaj napiše keri x.org
<LorD_DDooM> Če je X.org, potem so to open-source gonilniki
<Keko> ja je to
<LorD_DDooM> OpenGL vendor string: X.Org
<LorD_DDooM> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD REDWOOD
<LorD_DDooM> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 9.0
<LorD_DDooM> To recimo zame izpiše
<Keko> isto piše
<LorD_DDooM> Kul, to imaš sveže nameščen ubuntu?
<Keko> ja
<Keko> aaa morem laufat. pridem čez 30min
<dz0ny> od hd 3400 ni ravno kaj dosti za pričakovat, še intel hd3000 je boljša
<LorD_DDooM> Ma ne vem, meni unity na E-350 čisto lepo deluje na obeh gonilnikih....na HD3400 bi moralo leteti
<dz0ny> čak ti priemrjaš 2 leti staro grafično z 6 let staro
<dz0ny> r600 je crap
<dz0ny> Å¡e video Å¡teka
<LorD_DDooM> 6310 je najpočasnejša grafična v seriji, pomoje nekje blizu 3400. Obe pa uporabljata r600, tako da nekih večjih razlik v funkcionalnosti ne bi smelo biti
<Keko> LorD_DDooM Samo se da kak nardit ta "drsni trak" na desni strani ko je da bodo ikone lepše, kr zgledajo grafično nedovršene
<Keko> čudno, zaj so pa spet lepe same od sebe :D
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Work Started On Cinnamon Screensaver (Forked From GNOME Screensaver 3.4)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/4EvuvVUc8jA/work-started-on-cinnamon-screensaver.html
<dz0ny> wtf http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=AVTgZY1ynIk
<Seniorita> Norton Japanese Commercial - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> <3 japan
<zdobersek> </3 sneg
<CrazyLemon> </3 burja
<CrazyLemon> because it brings sneg!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> in meni HD3200 čist normalno laufa na 12.04 :)
<CrazyLemon> z opensource gonilniki :)
<zdobersek> tebe poj APU zjebe :>
<Keko> CrazyLemon eh eh... burja ja... če pa nisi v izoli doma :P
<Keko> Kak naj vklopim blur na desnem "startup" traku in v dashu? Vem kje sem ga izklopil, ampak ga nazaj vklopim pa ne prime :D
<dz0ny> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/1039-internet-freedom-day
<Seniorita> Thunderclap: Internet Freedom Day
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek APU uber alles!
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e da bi mel A10..ajoj!
<dz0ny> http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/gifs_24-1.gif huh
<CrazyLemon> its magic!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1694-1: RPM vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1694-1/
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Download AirDroid 2 APK, Now With Remote Camera, Find My Phone Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/145d3G5u3R8/download-airdroid-2-apk-now-with-remote.html
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Download AirDroid 2 APK, Now With Remote Camera, Find My Phone Features [Android]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/145d3G5u3R8/download-airdroid-2-apk-now-with-remote.html
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=EW9xwA3mYyE#t=131s < that kid
<Seniorita> Best News Bloopers Of 2012 (Part 5) - YouTube
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=dzGyyPkNkSs
<Seniorita> Bruiser - Martin Freeman policeman sketch - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lmao :D
<CrazyLemon> 'is judy in?' 'no?' 'oh..yea..she's dead' :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.clubmate.si/
<Seniorita> Club Mate Slovenija - Club Mate Slovenija – Drink, Enjoy, Party!
<CrazyLemon> nemorem verjet :)
<dz0ny> kde people, kaj se uproablja za remote vnc server v kde
<CrazyLemon> <***> I am thinking on discontinueing getdeb. has been very time consuming lately. and the databases are lost because of the server crash.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej maš ppa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny for ?
<CrazyLemon> getdeb? :)
<dz0ny> novitete
<dz0ny> ^^ dej ti men rajš povej kako se remote povežem na kde
<Aseq> a rabis sliko?
<Aseq> ssh -X
<dz0ny> jp smo našel krfb
<CrazyLemon> krfb..only on kde :D
<CrazyLemon> čudno da ni kemote :)
<Aseq> u najs
<dz0ny> čudn ime ja
<dz0ny> fb je edin logičen del
<Aseq> ne, k je edini logicen del
<dz0ny> kde remote frame buffer
<dz0ny> uuu
<Aseq> my point exactly
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1695-1: RPM vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1695-1/
<frojnd> sup sup
<CrazyLemon> steam beta has ended
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sterna> a zdej je spet alpha
<CrazyLemon> a meniš da je tako unstable?
<LorD_DDooM> Dokler ni uradnega .rpm paketa ne more biti final :>
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM pol zate ne bo nikoli final :>
<LorD_DDooM> Ti se kar hecaj, to so resne zadeve!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM če so resne.. kaj počneš na fedori! pejt k resni distribuciji
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sterna> CrazyLemon: dunno
<dz0ny> dejte mi povedat za en simple build bot
<dz0ny> web hook capable
<sterna> uh
<sterna> ne upam se rect luntbuild :)
<dz0ny> ^ zgleda Å¡e huji kot buildbot
<dz0ny> eh zgleda da bo treba spet napsiat neki
<sterna> grozn je
<sterna> ampak zna pa vse
<dz0ny> mhm, jaz samo dvoje rabim build on http request and notice me when finished
<dz0ny> tol ej dost simpl se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..najdlje na strani so tisti ki pridejo z sl.wikipedia.org
<CrazyLemon> celih 10min
<sterna> dz0ny: ah to je like 10 vrstic pythona
<dz0ny> mhm, ravnokar končujem, sem se pa odločil da dodam še web status :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-18
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1696-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1696-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1698-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1698-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1699-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1699-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1700-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1700-1/
<CrazyLemon> a ubuntu ima privzeto nameščen paket 'rpm' ??
<CrazyLemon> a lahk nekdo preveri :)
<sterna> hm
<sterna> nimam privzete namestitve :)
<sterna> se nikol je nisemm el
<sterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ii  rpm            4.9.1.1-1build package manager for RPM
<CrazyLemon> js ne vem a je bil to kak dependency ali kaj
<CrazyLemon> sam če je bil dependency pol wtf :D
<dhbiker> saj pa Ubuntu uporablja RPM pakete :P :P
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Use Xfce4 Terminal 0.6.x As A Drop-Down Console (Guake-style)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/poXO8QhWnO4/how-to-use-xfce4-terminal-06x-as-drop.html
<zdobersek> just in case ...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43EE9I8ZMFc
<Seniorita> Oprah and Lance Armstrong: The Worldwide Exclusive - FULL - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.04 Adds New Launcher Options  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/7mvm0q04gdY/ubuntu-13-04-adds-new-launcher-options
<miha> https://www.stereodose.com/
<CrazyLemon> spam alert!
<dz0ny> d:
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu One Music Store Plugin Dropped from Ubuntu 13.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/jD1c-LdF5vA/ubuntu-one-music-store-plugin-dropped-from-ubuntu-13-04
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Latest Nemo File Manager From GIT Gets Breadcrumbs, Option To Hide The Menu, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/PoueCRaX5_0/latest-nemo-file-manager-from-git-gets.html
<miha> http://www.disinfo.com/2013/01/ibm-forecasts-steampunk-as-next-big-thing/
<Seniorita> IBM Forecasts Steampunk As Next Big Thing | Disinformation
<R33D3M33R> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<Seniorita> AMD Catalyst™ Proprietary Display Driver - Linux x86 & Linux x86_64
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni že 13 zuni?
<R33D3M33R> 13.1 ja, saj je na povezavi :)
<R33D3M33R> in pazi to, končno so izdali release notes
<R33D3M33R> čudež!!
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, v previewu se ni dobr vidlo
<sasa84> juhuuu
<R33D3M33R> o sasa84
<R33D3M33R> kako kaj prevajanje KDE? :P
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, ej, zakon! :P
<sasa84> pa ti? :P
<R33D3M33R> meni gre dobro pri tem opravilu :P
<sasa84> aja? :P
<nafisa> haj haj
<sasa84> oooo nafka :D
<sasa84> naša črna ovčka :D
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> kok kej ovčica?
<sasa84> tok je luškana :)))
<nafisa> super je
<nafisa> v tork se je tok zapodila proti meni, da je s celimi zadnjimi tačkami zabremzala po snegu, da se je skor po riti furala ... pa še vedno se mi je med nogi z glavo zakajlala
<miha> :)
<sasa84> lol :D
<sasa84> kok ji je ime?
<sasa84> jona ? :D
<nafisa> đonika
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ^
<sasa84> lol :)
<sasa84> hejhou zdobersek ;)
<nafisa> dz0nzy-ka :D
<miha> :)))
<miha> http://www.dw.de/jellyfish-camera-captures-giant-squid/a-16532438
<Seniorita> Jellyfish camera captures giant squid | Environment | DW.DE | 18.01.2013
<miha> !t en sl squid
<Seniorita> lignji
<sasa84> miha, veš kok šunke pa sira bi šlo v njega? :P
<miha> sasa84: spank!
<sasa84> :(
<miha> ;)
<sasa84> sej polnjeni niso slabi :S
<miha> nene, ta velikih je Å¡koda za to
<sasa84> a sam pečen na žaru pa tržaška zravn? :P
<miha> sasa84: spank!
<sasa84> :\
<miha> ne se tak kislo držat ;)
<sasa84> miha, dns bi mi bl pasala kšna masaža :|
<miha> tud lahk
<miha> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/01/18/16584988-woman-protected-from-rapist-by-boy-14-with-hunting-knife-after-she-leaps-from-car
<Seniorita> Woman protected from rapist by boy, 14, with hunting knife after she leaps from car - U.S. News
<sasa84> mihi, kdaj prideš?
<sasa84> olje mam jst :P
<sasa84> našim bova pa rekla, da si sošolc s faxa
<miha> sasa84: kaj je to, maziljenje? ;)
<sasa84> bolniško maziljenje?
<sasa84> al maziljenje prerokov, kraljev,...?
<sasa84> krstno maziljenje...
<sasa84> maš povn tega :P
<miha> mhm ;)
<miha> http://apple.slashdot.org/story/13/01/18/1717244/30-years-of-the-apple-lisa-and-the-apple-iie
<Seniorita> 30 Years of the Apple Lisa and the Apple IIe - Slashdot
<CrazyMelon> lp
<zdobersek> ciao!
<CrazyMelon> come stai zdobersek ?
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: bueno
<zdobersek> grazie
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: a hodis ti se na fax?
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: niti ne.
<zdobersek> cakam na drugo polletje
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: nimas predmetov ali si ze naredu vse?
<zdobersek> v drugem polletju se mam tri predmete
<zdobersek> 1. letnik
<zdobersek> lani septembra se potem nisem spravu delat.
<CrazyMelon> aja.. sm mislu da si prvic v 1.
<zdobersek> hvala!
<miha> :)))
<zdobersek> mam se vedno mladostni izgled bruca.
<CrazyMelon> baby face :>
<zdobersek> to nisem jaz ...
<zdobersek> to je moja nivea?
<miha> a ni !g my shauma
<Seniorita> Schauma at ShopStyle http://www.shopstyle.com/browse/Schauma
<zdobersek> spielferdirber!
<miha> mhm
<miha> probi Å¡e to ane
<miha> kaj so zdj s siol tvin zbluzili pr updejtu.. mi kr naenkrat pravi da max ogledov dosegu na en račun
<miha> sam za nekatere kanale
<miha> pa pregledovalnik se zapira v nedogled
<miha> kak fail
<miha> pa tko lepo je delal
<CrazyMelon> max. stevilo ogledov?
<CrazyMelon> seriously?
<miha> ja, kot da ne zapira streamov
<miha> al kaj
<miha> med preklapljanjem
<miha> prisilna ustavitev, pa je boljš
<nafisa> saša mi je rekla, da moram bit pridna
<miha> prokleti komunajzarji, zdaj neki "bivši veleposlanki" se kur**** čez ameriškega veleposlanika. to da neki kulturniki ali partizani se kur**** me ne gane, (bivši) veleposlaniki pa blatijo mojo domovino. banda, vsem vzet penzije.
<miha> ***********************
<miha> zunanji minister in veleposlaniki imajo za držat svoj gobec
<miha> kaj jim tle ni jasno
<CrazyMelon> lol?
<CrazyMelon> :)
<CrazyMelon> miha: drugs are bad!
<miha> mah, z drogami sm bolj tolerantn
<miha> brez nism :)
<miha> vsem jugokadrom vzet penzijo, pa bo narava naredla svoje
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/veleposlanistvo-zda-ce-koga-nasa-skrb-za-slovenski-narod-moti-pa-naj-bo-tako/300465
<Seniorita> Veleposlaništvo ZDA: "Če koga naša skrb za slovenski narod moti, pa naj bo tako." :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyMelon> edino prav! :>
<miha> banda beograjska
<dz0ny> http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2013/01/08/are-raising-generation-deluded-narcissists/ < ... :
<Seniorita> We are raising a generation of deluded narcissists | Fox News
<miha> mah, to je sam ogrevanje pred WW3 :)
<CrazyMelon> adiou
<miha> http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2013/01/lazni_profili_na_fb_dekle_za_40_dolarjev_bivsa_za_20.aspx
<Seniorita> Lažni profili na FB: Dekle za 40 dolarjev, bivša za 20 - Planet Siol.net
<dz0ny> ffs zakaj je tako nelogično računajne časa v pythonu
<dz0ny> odštejem time od time dobim float > i wanted time
<miha> http://www.disinfo.com/2013/01/cancer-loves-antioxidants/
<Seniorita> Cancer Loves Antioxidants | Disinformation
<dz0ny> a niso sedaj zdravila za aids odkril?
<dz0ny> ^^ http://mg.co.za/article/2013-01-16-australian-study-point-to-potential-cure-for-aids/
<Seniorita> Australian study points to potential cure for Aids | News | Sci-tech | Mail & Guardian
<miha> kul
<miha> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/13/01/18/1846206/hacktivism-civil-disobedience-or-cyber-crime
<Seniorita> Hacktivism: Civil Disobedience Or Cyber Crime? - Slashdot
<sasa84> Juhu
<sterna> o
<sasa84> O sternica:-)
<sasa84> Si priden?
<sterna> ne prevec
<sasa84> Hm:-/
<sterna> brez skrbi, nisem poreden
<sasa84> Mal pa mores bitB-)
<sterna> samo mal sm si narobe organiziru life
<sterna> pa me zdej tepe
<sasa84> Aha, sam poreden si pa lahko mal:-D
<sterna> hm
<sterna> ja ni prave vrste sneg zdej za bit poreden
<sterna> kepe iz tega tle v ljubljani prevec bolijo, tko da se ne kepam
<sterna> al na kaj ciljas
<sterna> da pojem tazadno domacico pa zaprem skatlo pa jo pustim na mizi?
<sterna> nah, ponavadi ne.
<sasa84> Lol, ta z domacico je huda:-D
<sasa84> Tko pa ne smes bit poredn;-)
<CrazyLemon> big maca sem jedu!!
<CrazyLemon> dva!!
<CrazyLemon> skoraj zastonj!!
<sasa84> David, pozeruh!
<sasa84> :-P
<sterna> js zavracam to kulturo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :(
<sterna> grem pa vcasih iz antropoloske radovednosti v mcdonalds opazovat vrsto v njenem naravnem okolju
<CrazyLemon> sterna js grem sam not..pa takoj vn.. z mcdonalds vrečko :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ti na vajah ircaš? :S
<nafisa> ona ima vaje iz tipkanja :D
<sasa84> Jpircam
<sasa84> Zdj mam pavzo :-)
<CrazyLemon> uu..omgubuntu ima nov design
<nafisa> majo lepo
<sterna> CrazyLemon: je pa poslusam kaj se folk pogovarja pa tko
<sterna> prov zanimiv je
<sterna> mogu bi met excel s seboj, da bi lahko pokazal kako zelo omejen nabor razlicnih mainstreamov je to
<sterna> sam mislm da bi me mcdonalds tozu ce bi kej tacga objavu
<sterna> ze fotografirat ne smes
<CrazyLemon> sterna lol :)
<sterna> ja mislm ful so zanimive razlike med falafl placom pa burekdzinico pa doner kebabom pa mcdonaldsom
<sterna> k so uresnic fast foodi za ful razlicne kulture
<sterna> dons sm spet za pou offica falafle narocu pa pol une deklice iz filo faksa hodjo tja pa cakajo v nedogled
<sterna> sm ga prosu da ce ksn vmes pride nej najprej njega postreze
<nafisa> hvala vsem za info ... lepo se imejte ... lepo spite ... lahko nočko
 * dz0ny ^^ checking if anyone suspicious lurks around
<CrazyLemon> o/
<dz0ny> it's fine
<dz0ny> itak sem mel na ignore
<dz0ny> predvidevam da nisem nič zamudil
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny neverjetno normalno se je obnašala! to si zamudil :D
<dz0ny> itak ce je sterna debatiral, njega vsi umirjeno beremo :) right?
 * dz0ny should be interesting now
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny :> do a test! :p
<sterna> dz0ny: kaj pa je s to nafiso?
<zdobersek> zarad ovce? :>
<sterna> kasne ovce
<sterna> aja
<sterna> i recall a video
<dz0ny> nč, danes sem bil pokonci od treh, me vse nekak bolj gane :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pm? :)
<dz0ny> sej andrejz mogoce pride na undercover spam kanal
<anny> ceeer
<anny> kje je nafisa?
<CrazyLemon> anny poznaš nafiso?
<CrazyLemon> kero naključje!
<anny> ja. itak da se poznava
<CrazyLemon> do tell more!
<sterna> men se je zdela cist ok
<anny> saj je ok!
<sterna> ne vem eni se zgleda poskusajo izogibat stiku :)
<sterna> a vas je strah da ma vonj po ovckah
<CrazyLemon> lol? :)
<sterna> ja okol pejsta en video svoje ovcke
<anny> carica :)
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtBVZ8uMB3k
<Seniorita> Smogovci 01 "Dado i Nosonja" 1/3 - YouTube
<sterna> lihkar pogledu
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> te muzke se pa spomnem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sterna> ja the magnificent seven theme
<anny> iz katerega leta pa je to?
<CrazyLemon> 80'
<sterna> 80s ja
<sterna> mislm da od 82 naprej
<anny> uf
<anny> daaaleč nazaj
<sterna> hm
<sterna> js se spomnem k je mama kupla tepih za v dnevno sobo
<sterna> pa sm sedu na njem pa gledu to
<sterna> pa zdej k mam js otroke koncno vem zakaj je kavc tok skripal
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<sterna> ja mama je rekla da zato k mi pamzi skos skacemo po njem
<sterna> sam 20 kilski pamz pac ni zadost da bi ornk zguncal
<sterna> dva stokilska odrasla pa kr uizi nardita kazin
<anny> haha
<anny> to so bili še stari kavči s tistimi fedri
<anny> k so delali cvil, cvil :)
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> mislm sej takrat so tut pojstle tko delale
<sterna> zato je pa bil kavc tok bogi
<anny> aha
<anny> pojstlo so Å¡parali
<sterna> ja mi smo spal v isti sobi
<sterna> tko da nista mogla lih neki ful telovadt tam
<sterna> no sej mal thrilla je v tem da si cist tih sam ne mors vsak dan tko
<CrazyLemon> to ti mislis..sam k nisi slisal :D
<sterna> ja sej zdej mam js iste probleme
<sterna> k pamze spat spravva je treba jit nekam drugam onegavit
<sterna> pol pa trpi razno pohistvo
<anny> pralni stroj tudi?
<anny> najboljš je, ko je centrifuga na ful!
<CrazyLemon> anny neki zate
<CrazyLemon> !g hello touch
<Seniorita> 'Hello Touch': Jimmyjane Steps Into Gadget Realm With New ... http://www.ibtimes.com/hello-touch-jimmyjane-steps-gadget-realm-new-wearable-tech-1016888
<sterna> joj pralni stroj mamo tko postavlen da se ne da
<sterna> but i see how it might be enjoyable
<sterna> tolk bolj ce se utezi ven poberes
<anny> CrazyLemon, svašta!
<anny> sterna, rabiš enega z znucanimi ležaji
<sterna> mnja ta je kr nov
<CrazyLemon> anny ahh..manjkajo fotke http://gizmodo.com/5976214/hello-touch-may-be-the-best-sex-toy-ever-invented       tu so fotke :D
<Seniorita> Hello Touch May Be the Best Sex Toy Ever Invented
<sterna> ampak sej drugac sva oba kolesarja tko da
<sterna> nama ne manjka kondicije da bi se morala na elektriko.
<sterna> hm
<sterna> CrazyLemon: ma te elektricne men ne sedejo
<anny> norci
<CrazyLemon> sterna ni elektricna..na baterije je :p
<sterna> ja no mislm
<sterna> nothing like gentle stroking of soft fingertips
<sterna> imho za intenzivne obcutke rabs sam obilo pocasne predigre
<sterna> se pa vcasih tut mudi ampak takrat tut za igrace ni casa
<anny> še kakšna ideja? :)
<sterna> ideja za?
<sterna> igraco?
<CrazyLemon> knjigo?
<CrazyLemon> film?
<sterna> men najbols pride od lego mindstorms, tbh.
<CrazyLemon> lol???
 * CrazyLemon does not wanna know
<sterna> ne sej pac intelektualno
<sterna> sam je release precej podobnih hormonov
<anny> :)
<sterna> postkoitalni dremez al pa zaspat ob legokockah je uresnici zlo podobn
<sterna> drugac od spolnih igrac bi mogu gospo vprasat da potrdi kaj ji je blo najbl vsec
<sterna> se mi zdi da na njeno izbiro precej vpliva to da je arhitektka in ne mara kicastih stvari
<sterna> kokr loh sklepam iz pogostosti uporabe ji je se najbl vsec kr minimalisticno oblikovan brezbarven steklen, hm, pripomocek
<sterna> men je pa najbl kul una tenga
<sterna> cak da poiscem
<sterna> http://www.tenga-global.com/images/products/cup/d_t_c_s_detail_img_01.jpg
<sterna> tale
<sterna> by engineers for engineers, obviously.
<dz0ny> rusi http://i.minus.com/imQ5XeWa6mXIc.gif #neumesna
<sterna> o shit
<sterna> hope nobody got hurt
<CrazyLemon> holy fck
<sterna> a pr njih so te dash came zacel serijsko vgrajevat al u cem je fora da je youtube prakticno sam se to
<dz0ny> a ni en vic, da odkar so rusi odkril yt da je svet bolj zanimiv
<dz0ny> tolej je tud kriza http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6R1wMl9y_oc od 55s naprej
<Seniorita> Car Crash Compilation 2013 - 57 - YouTube
<sterna> a tm enmu roko utrga?
<anny> ne mi s takimi :(
<sterna> a ne, noga je.
<sterna> ja k take stvari gledas mors jit v zlo kirurski state of mind
<sterna> cim zacnes razmislat o bolecini pa big picture ti hitr slabo rata
<sterna> kaj sele da bi projiciru karkoli
<sterna> ceprov mogoce si pol res mal psihopata
<sterna> par teh zdravnikov poznam k na urgenci delajo pa pravjo da majo zlo drugacn humor od normalnih ljudi
<sterna> pa enga kirurga k mi je razlozu da mors zlo mehanicno funkcionirat
<anny> izklopit vse razen racia
<dz0ny> tole je bolj kjut http://imgur.com/RNHEQ
<Seniorita> imgur: the simple image sharer
<sterna> a to je pes prsu not
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> tisti muc na desni strani je epic!
<sterna> zaspan je
<CrazyLemon> kolca! :D
<sterna> mhm
<anny> ka pa tle blo?
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/gallery/WLPJa
<Seniorita> Compassionate dog comforts a young boy with Down's Syndrome. - Imgur
<sterna> pomoje so psa not prpelal
<sterna> al pa kej
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92yW-LP-7lo
<Seniorita> Fresh Cats - YouTube
<sterna> nasi novi macki k so bli mejhni
<sterna> zdej so ze taki baloni
<anny> ragby na polno!
<sterna> sam so odrascal med psi k ne smerglajo mack pa so vseen kr zadrzani pa previdni
<sterna> kar je dobr, ker smo dva oddal zdej v belo krajino
<sterna> pa mata mal manj uvidevne pse za sosede
<anny> mački vs. psi ponavadi mački odnesejo glavo
<anny> razen če gre za kakšno lovsko mrcino
<sterna> ja to smo mi mel k sm bil mulc
<sterna> psihoterierja
<sterna> pa valda k so bli sami jagri pr bajt so se spodbujal to
<sterna> da macke fentava
<sterna> idioti
<anny> točno tko
<sterna> http://bou.si/aufbix/capi.jpg
<sterna> mejhn, half blind, totally deaf
<sterna> pa cist deadly
<anny> ooo
<sterna> pa k je teto za nogo drzu je fotr "ns pa nc ne grize"
<anny> luškan
<sterna> je pa zanimiv
<sterna> prakticno vsem deklicam k so mi ble vsec je grozil
<anny> to me spominja na eno mrcino...mislim, da mu je bilo ime Belko ali Beli
<sterna> razn tej k sva se dejansko spustila v zvezo
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/A8Y6r.gif
<CrazyLemon> lol..dumbass
<anny> ajej, dz0ny
<anny> mrcina pasja je vedela kako in kaj
<sterna> mislm da je bl suni bla zlo fearless
<sterna> se mu ni nc pustila terorizirat
<anny> saj pravim,d a je mrcina vedela s kom ima opravka
<anny> ta beli se je ulegel na cesto in so morali avti in avtobusi voziti okrog njega
<dz0ny> lol http://i.imgur.com/O6uAr k ste se prej os spolnih pripomočkih pogovarjal
<Seniorita> My friend found this in her aunt's attic - Imgur
<sterna> anny: tako mamo pa eno psico na ulci
<sterna> dz0ny: omg
<CrazyLemon> lol @ de icer
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sterna> to pa dost hazardous zgleda.
<dz0ny> mhm
<sterna> js neb 110 v vlazne odprtine vtiku.
<sterna> ze 12 je mal ekscesno
<anny> vintage
<anny> ta bi Å¡el dobro  promet
<sterna> za hipsterje
<sterna> also nice hrenovka color
<dz0ny> ^^ de icer, to je grelo
<sterna> mhm
<anny> če ima motorček, se fajn segreje...mmm
<sterna> sam mislm da ni problem temperatura
<anny> itak!
<sterna> also design skatle je mal cudn
<sterna> frigidne zenske se ful redko sugestivno oblecejo
<sterna> tale pa zgleda kr well
<sterna> tight.
<sterna> evo http://bou.si/pic/teadog.jpg je pa caro
<sterna> mack ne mara
<sterna> k mu hodjo po kuci jih prime v gobec pa odnese ven
<sterna> pa da na tla
<anny> tudi velikih mačk ne?
<sterna> tut ne
<sterna> pa je tok nezen da se mu pustijo nosit
<sterna> edin une k so starejse od njega ga okol kepe
<sterna> pa k smo mel male so se mu hodile kopat v posodo za vodo
<sterna> men ni blo nc jasn
<sterna> k je bla ful mrzla voda
<sterna> macki pa kr cofotal not
<anny> izzivajo
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctJJrBw7e-c
<Seniorita> Funny cats in water, EPIC - YouTube
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> svasta
<dz0ny> ln
<anny> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-19
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unity Changes - Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/nnKdvUQIA7s/unity-changes-ubuntu-1304-raring.html
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> http://blog.utlemming.org/2013/01/vagrant-cloud-images.html?m=1
<Seniorita> utlemming's blog: Vagrant Ubuntu Cloud Images
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Predstavitev programa StormCloud  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39545/#p39545
<miha> kak ta ***** rtvslo predvajat na tablici
<miha> flash. ne dela... real player mam, pa ga ne zazna
<miha> kr neki
<miha> edin vdelan browser, pa crkne pr flash reklami za BMW
<miha> ker pač nima adblock plus
<CrazyLemon> get chrome!
<Keko> miha menjaj tablico :D
<Keko> meni dela. :D
<CrazyLemon> meni tudi flash dela
<CrazyLemon> pa sm dal 30€ za tablico :D
<Keko> miha probaj z PUFFINom :D
<Keko> ne pa opera al pa dolphin.... PUFFIN. na blackmartu ga dobiš zastojn :D
<Keko> tukaj dobiš dobro verzijo blackmarta: http://ubuntuone.com/2mikRmfTJRNf4H8JnL6ymZ
<Keko> CrazyLemon zakaj delajo tolk reklame za mint13? Mislim reklame... ful ga visoko kotirajo, kao the best off.. user friendly...
<dz0ny> miha: live al arhiv
<Keko> grem gledat film: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1648179/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
<Seniorita> Here Comes the Boom (2012) - IMDb
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a nardimo vremnko za ubuntu app :Ž)
<miha> dz0ny: arhiv
<miha> live majo nek app
<dz0ny> za arhiv je samo http
<dz0ny> za live pomaga direktn url
<Keko> miha probaj puffin. Maš link od blackmarta in si ga od tam potegni, kr je drugače plačljiv.
<miha> Keko: ma
<miha> Keko: to ni ok.
<Keko> kaj ni OK? Puffin al blackmart ?
<miha> Keko: nikol slišal
<miha> jst bi rad sam normaln flash :)
<Keko> meni s puffinom dela.
<Keko> dz0ny CrazyLemon miha a je ker torrent client, ki dejansko prenaša s hitrostjo kot je treba? Deluge in transmission ne laufajo kot treba. Gre zaj samo s 3MB/s... More pa z 10
<Keko> miha ja sej zato daj dol blackmart, dobiš gor vse kar rabiš (plačljovo-zastojn in zastojn) in je tud puffin gor. Probaj. Je dobra zadeva.
<miha> kaj za vraga je puffin
<miha> rabim flash, ne puffin
<dz0ny> miha: rtmp://stream.rtvslo.si/live/slo1-low, poglej če ti kak app odpre na ipadu vem da je delalo
<miha> za stream mam siol tvin
<miha> rad bi eno oddajo iz arhiva
<dz0ny> dej link na spletu
<miha> http://tvslo.si/predvajaj/lovci-teme-dokumentarna-serija-1-5/ava2.155721913/
<dz0ny> pa ti dam url
<Seniorita> Lovci teme, dokumentarna serija, 1/5 :: Multimedijski predvajalnik, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> pa -low me ne zanima
<Keko> miha ne štekaš? puffin je web browser in ima built-in flash player. Probaj boš vido. :D
<Keko> ampak si ga iz blackmarta potegni dol ne google play-a.
<miha> Keko: pa če mam flash player
<miha> zadnjo verzijo kdajkol izdano za android
<dz0ny> miha: rtmp://stream.rtvslo.si/simplevideostreaming/27/32/Lovcitemedokumentarnaserija15x201301132238x700000x351x413x.mp4
<miha> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/installers/archive/android/11.1.115.36/install_flash_player_ics.apk
<dz0ny> miha: od rtvslo palyer je fuc
<dz0ny> flash player
<miha> ob bmw reklami se obesi
<miha> na namizju mam adblock pa je ni
<dz0ny> d:
<miha> dz0ny: tega ne odpre
<miha> kaj za vraga je rtmp?
<dz0ny> od macromedie mislim adobe streaming protokol
<dz0ny> moras z vlc al neki podobnega odpret
<miha> dz0ny: ne dela z vlc?
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/y7lO
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 13:48:44
<miha> ne vem
<miha> Vnosa ni mogoče odpreti:
<miha> Ni mogoče odpreti MRL 'rtmp://stream.rtvslo.si/simplevideostreaming/27/32/Lovcitemedokumentarnaserija15x201301132238x700000x351x413x.mp4'. Podrobnosti so zabeležene v dnevniški datoteki.
<miha> to na namizju
<miha> android tud ne gre
<miha> to verjetno sam pr teb dela ko si logiran :)
<CrazyLemon> <Keko> dz0ny CrazyLemon miha a je ker torrent client, ki dejansko prenaša s hitrostjo kot je treba? Deluge in transmission ne laufajo kot treba. Gre zaj samo s 3MB/s... More pa z 10
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa pravi da ne prenaša kot je treba? :)
<dz0ny> meni normalo vprašanej je če maš odprte porte
<miha> kake odprte porte?
<Keko> Ja imam... Deluge rabi 4min da pride na hitrost 8mb
<CrazyLemon> za udp ..kake le?
<miha> download nimam nič blokiranih portov
<miha> upload nima kej met
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/cUz4
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 13:59:09
<Keko> miha,  si probal puffina?
<miha> aja torrent
<miha> Keko: ne bom
<miha> pritožil se bom da rtvslo ne dela in si ne zasluži rtv prispevka
<miha> banda
<dz0ny> :)
<Keko> c-c-c... če bi probal bi vido da dela super. Pa še APEX-a si daj gor :D
<miha> vse je tako narejen, da windows loserjem ni treba mislit
<miha> na android zato nč ne dela, kar sicer bi lahk
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ni že dovolj weather appov? al nisi z nobenim zadovoljen? .d
<miha> real player mam, pa ga rtvslo en zazna
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja samo "naš" bi od arso pobiral zadeve
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pa ti verjameš ARSO napovedi? :D
<Keko> dz0ny ARSO ni točen, so avstrijci bolj
<Keko> dz0ny ZAMG - Avstrija
<Keko> to so točni al pa kaki meteo.it :D
<dz0ny> lol meteo it pobere od arso
<dz0ny> to je evropsi izmenjevalni sistem za vremenske pdoatke
<dz0ny> pdoatke
<dz0ny> ***
<CrazyLemon> weather pro ne vem od kje pobira..ampak ima kr zanesljive podatke
<Keko> jaz uporabljam avstrijce in italijane za območje friulija :D
<CrazyLemon> js uporabljam okno..in vam lahko povem da je trenutno soncno :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: app je drugače že narjen manifest_version
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/afqL
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 14:09:57
<dz0ny> samo za chrome https://www.dropbox.com/s/isb824c85290s6o/source.crx
<Seniorita> Dropbox - source.crx - Simplify your life
<dz0ny> pa to sem delal pred 2 leti
<dz0ny> ampak začuda še dela
<dz0ny> če koga zanima githubnem
<dz0ny> v bistvu lahko oranjevalnik zaslona iz tega rat
<dz0ny> a
<Keko> ajd grem film pogledat in potem pa na Å¡iht :D
 * sasa84 počoha miha 
<Sky[x]> a men pa nic ? :P
<miha> sasa84:  :*
<yang> o saska
<sasa84> mihi :*
<sasa84> živjo yang
<sasa84> Sky[x], am... premlad si za čohanje :P
<dz0ny> dz0ny@namizni ~/Desktop> howdoi image magick pdf to jpg cli
<dz0ny> convert myfile.pdf myfile.png
<dz0ny> i fracking love howdoi
<Sky[x]> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny do you?
<CrazyLemon> ker je on tebi napisal za .png
<CrazyLemon> ne .jpg :>
<dz0ny> to bo znal pa goolge search ai
<dz0ny> google*
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3Kvfke0sU0
<Seniorita> Jimmy Interviews Lance Armstrong's Bike - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<dz0ny> tok tumpast pa tud nisem da ne azumem kaj moraš spremnit no
<dz0ny> samo ukaza se nisem spomnil
<zdobersek> sasa84: aaaa!
<sasa84> zdobersek, bbbb!
<zdobersek> pocakamo limuna ...
<zdobersek> eh, nc ne bo.
<zdobersek> sasa84: ccccccccc!
<sasa84> zdobersek, ćććććć!
<sasa84> ne, zate č in za CrazyLemon ć!
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> no comment.
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2013011905875343
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: FOTO: Prodajalci, ki so pokazali malce preveč
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOQGYwdWmdA&sns=fb
<Seniorita> Slovenska vojska - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHQqJDBjfSM&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<Seniorita> Русский баян - YouTube
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=rWD_GYdTqhU
<Seniorita> Vanessa Brown Flies with the Blue Angels - YouTube
<miha> http://vsido.org/ a tole je pa novo?
<Seniorita> VSIDO Community - Index
<miha> http://www.jedsdesk.com/?p=838
<Seniorita> VSIDO Officially Released
<dz0ny> tldr; za kaj se gre
<dz0ny> a un static linux si Å¡e videl
<miha> pač še ena debian-based distribucija
<miha> al ka
<miha> glih vidu na facebooku
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> lol http://www.jwandrews.co.uk/2013/01/breaking-the-minteye-image-captcha-in-23-lines-of-python/ prvi komentar
<Seniorita> Breaking the MintEye image CAPTCHA in 23 lines of Python | jwandrews.co.uk
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<dz0ny> howdoi upnp from command line
<dz0ny> miha se ti da howdoi integrirat v senjorito
<dz0ny> avsome service
<miha> dz0ny: kako?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny integriraj ga v UbuntuSiWarrior :)
<dz0ny> miha: https://github.com/gleitz/howdoi/blob/master/howdoi/howdoi.py
<Seniorita> howdoi/howdoi/howdoi.py at master · gleitz/howdoi · GitHub
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pol bi moral novga bota
<dz0ny> potem bi bilo pa več botov kot žensk na kanalu
<dz0ny> :)
<sterna> is that a threat
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> sterna: threat to who?
<yang> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2257281/The-moment-drunken-passenger-taped-seat-flight-New-York-trying-choke-woman-ranting-plane-going-crash.html
<Seniorita> The moment drunken passenger is taped to his seat during flight to New York after 'trying to choke one woman and ranting the plane was going to crash' | Mail Online
<sterna> dz0ny: ne vem, you make it sound like it's a bad thing
<sterna> met vec botov k punc na kanalu
<miha> in gre punca...
<sterna> a zdej je vec botov?
<sterna> ce se boste bols pocult loh recete da sm js pickica.
<miha> ne ne, ti si stric tone
<sterna> krscenkrvau!
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: huh
<lynxlynxlynx> od kdaj maš pa tolk enih veziv lahko na letalu?
<lynxlynxlynx> pa da ti kar pustijo enga zaselotejpat :D
<sterna> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2265002/Ahmed-Dogan-Heart-stopping-moment-man-pulls-gun-Bulgarian-opposition-leader-makes-speech-live-TV.html?ICO=most_read_module
<Seniorita> Ahmed Dogan: Heart stopping moment man pulls a gun on Bulgarian opposition leader as he makes speech live on TV | Mail Online
<dz0ny> ^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4BUac_yVhU&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> Bulgarian Politician | Failed Assassination Attempt - YouTube
<sterna> ni mi pa jasn kva po njem skacejo k je ze down
<sterna> lepo restrainat pa u kiblo
<dz0ny> nvm, zgleda da so varnostniki zatajil čist
<sterna> jah zatajil
<sterna> sej ne mors preprecit tega ne da bi mel cist nazi security
<sterna> sej tut giffordsovo je pac kr en mulc
<lynxlynxlynx> bojim se, da bo Å¡e pri nas spet kej tazga
<sterna> jah well
<sterna> psychos gonna psycho
<sasa84> Ej folk, nujno vprasanje
<sasa84> Kaj bi dala da bi projektor projeciral lohk z obe strani
<sasa84> Ksna folija taka?
<dz0ny> what?
<dz0ny> obeh strani česa
<lynxlynxlynx> sistem zrcal
<dz0ny> verjetno misli fora za izložbeno okno
<sasa84> Za projecirat
<sasa84> Mamo premal za spred pa bi radi od odzad projeciral
<dz0ny> mislim da se dobi neko polprozorno platno
<sasa84> Mamo neki eno folijo sam je premajhen
<sasa84> Platna so ful draga:-S
<CrazyLemon> pol pa polprozorno rjuho
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> Se ksna ideja?
<dz0ny> niso to je mel naš kaplan une pesmi me d mašo gor
<dz0ny> pa veš da župnije nimajo dost keša
<dz0ny> :)
<sasa84> Mal se premislte:-)
<dz0ny> sasa84: tam men piše da neke vide ti snemaš tud, to napreduje kaj
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ful napreduje
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> Jp jp
<dz0ny> sašanny
<dz0ny> wtf je pa zdej to
<sasa84> Glas se udtimam
<dz0ny> sasa84: ti kaj pomagamo
<sasa84> Napisala sem se kje bom
<sasa84> Dzony ti povem ce bo kej
<CrazyLemon> ce :>
<sasa84> Lol:-D
<anny> cer!
<anny> kaj dogaja?
<dz0ny> sasa84: bi rada mela odprti kino zase in izbrano družbo < romantik
<sasa84> Lpl:-D
<anny> :(
<CrazyLemon> kwa je ančka
<CrazyLemon> nč ne dogaja
<CrazyLemon> a bi ti posnela kako ubuntu video? :>
<anny> pa smo spet v moški družbi
<anny> ja, tistega ko polijem čaj po tipkovnici?
<CrazyLemon> anny tudi lahko!
<anny> resno: za zajem videa bi potrebovala močnejši komp
<CrazyLemon> anny ah kje
<anny> moj je že v zrelih srednjih letih
<dz0ny> lol za to kar bi sasa84 se lahko uporabi zaveso od tuša
<dz0ny> samo projektor mora bit dost močan za podnevi
<dz0ny> ponoči bo vse ok
<anny> kaj pa bi sasa84
<dz0ny> projekcijo skozi platno
<anny> na platno ali skozi platno?
<dz0ny> to pomen da odzadi osvetljuješ eno polprozorno stvar
<CrazyLemon> skozi
<dz0ny> takole to zgleda http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaymis/3584009891/
<Seniorita> Cowper Rehearsal Stream: | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<anny> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_play
<Seniorita> Shadow play - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<anny> razumem
<anny> to rabi samo en močen reflektor zadaj pa dobro kamero
<CrazyLemon> kamero? reflektor?
<anny> aaa....teater v živo
<dz0ny> hm kaj pa če bi rada x-art gledala
<dz0ny> :)
<anny> nimam nič proti!
<CrazyLemon> kaj mate tok s tem x-artom.. lame je! :)
<anny> CrazyLemon, naredi boljšega!
<dz0ny> kaj pa ti hočeš female domination? < CrazyLemon
<anny> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny is that a bad thing? :D
<anny> čakamo predloge
<anny> v bistvu je zanimivo...moški nočejo tega v eni poslovni sferi življenja, v drugi (XXX) je pa FD zelo zaželjena
<CrazyLemon> anny jah odvisno od ženske :)
<anny> matr* ste zahtevni
<CrazyLemon> anny ampak še vedno manj kot ženske :D
<anny> nimam takega občutka
<anny> dejasnko ste bolj
<CrazyLemon> anny ah kje..ah kje!
<CrazyLemon> si tok zahtevna da ne vidiš tega
<anny> ah ja, ah ja!
<dz0ny> lol rtmp://stream.rtvslo.si/simplevideostreaming/0/65/Satiricnookox201301192030x700000x351x413x.mp4
<dz0ny> ^^ vlc
<dz0ny> nisem vedel da povzemajo izjave poslancev
<dz0ny> une ta smešne
<anny> kkšni kekci
<dz0ny> jaz bi tud mel tako službo, vsake 6m se malo menjat, pol pa še 1 leto mal palče prejemat
<dz0ny> pa nč delat
<dz0ny> joj kokice mam
<dz0ny> pa sem jih pozabu nardit
<dz0ny> q: se jih da v mikrovalovki?
<CrazyLemon> kaj je na sporedu?
<CrazyLemon> a: depends
<dz0ny> nikita pa blue bloods
<CrazyLemon> ni vredno kokic :D
<anny> prnesem pivo
<dz0ny> je ker ti ni treba gledat pozorno
<CrazyLemon> here comes the boom je kr kul :D
<dz0ny> anny: pred spanjem ni glih dobro
<anny> kralj je pa v zmrzovlni skrinji...hahahaha!
<anny> sej je brezalkoholno
<dz0ny> pa eden ni nobeden
<dz0ny> anny: meh
<CrazyLemon> radler citrus!
<anny> ženske pač
<anny> al pa malt!
<CrazyLemon> malt je pa utter crap
<anny> meni je pa kul...jabuček
<CrazyLemon> sm probal breskev.. skoraj bruhal :9
<anny> breskev je zanič
<anny> dobili smo kraljico, kralj je pa v zmrzovalni skrinji....lololol
 * CrazyLemon doesnt get it
<dz0ny> un video od prej, naših palčkov pa gargamelov
<anny> bedancev in rožletov
<dz0ny> ne žal bedanca, on se je vsaj pokesal na konc, ti še to ne znajo
<anny> up...se posipam s pepelom
<anny> rožleta pa lahko žalim?
<dz0ny> mislim da nimamo lika, ki bi lahko opisal te naše politike
<anny> minister gregor?
<dz0ny> lol kr cele slovenske filme mamo na yt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v43j2_2_pRg
<Seniorita> Petelinji Zajtrk / Rooster's Breakfast ( HQ PART 2 ) - YouTube
<dz0ny> sam kekca ne najdem
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/video-tako-bi-bilo-videti-ce-bi-rojevali-moski-boli-kajne/300551
<Seniorita> Video: Tako bi bilo videti, če bi rojevali moški. Boli, kajne? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> dzis krajst
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kokice?
<dz0ny> mikrovalovka?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..če je vrečka taka da je za v mikrovalovno
<dz0ny> nope
<CrazyLemon> niso vse vrečke ter kokice take
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pol boš mogu old fashion kokice delat :D
<ziga555> Kaj mi zna kdo povedat kako na prenosniku naštimam, da se mi  ob priklopu slušalk ugasnejo zvočniki?
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> je bil en program ki je storil nekam od priklopu določene naprave
<CrazyLemon> sam sm zdaj totalno pozabu ime
<ziga555> :) To bi bilo super
<ziga555> No saj se ne mudi tako grozno
<ziga555> Ampak bi bilo pa fajn če bi se spomnil :)
<ziga555> Ker na netbook-u je verjetno to pa že hardwarsko rešeno, da nimam tega problema
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://lifehacker.com/5343866/save-dollars-and-calories-with-diy-microwave-popcorn
<Seniorita> Save Dollars and Calories with DIY Microwave Popcorn
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny :D
<dz0ny> even better http://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/2012/09/microwave-popcorn-no-bag-required.html
<Seniorita> Microwave Popcorn . . . No Bag Required! | One Good Thing by Jillee
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 http://www.webupd8.org/2012/07/execute-actions-when-events-triggered.html       sam ne podpira tega kar ti rabiš
<Seniorita> Cuttlefish: Execute Actions When Specific Events Are Triggered ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> in ziga555
<CrazyLemon> to bi ti mogu sam sistem naredit
<CrazyLemon> vsaj vsak normaln sistem to naredi
<dz0ny> ziga555: a ti dela sedaj?
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi dal za 3-4 bountya
 * CrazyLemon needs sugar
<ziga555> dz0ny zaenkrat ja
<ziga555> bom videl Å¡e jutri
<ziga555> kako se bo bootal
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, si se Å¡e spomnil?
<ziga555> že*
<anny> CrazyLemon, nekaj sugarja
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RXmNRr8x7I
<Seniorita> World's Largest Gummy Worm - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> anny lol..zgleda k world longest gummy dildo :D
<anny> 4000 kalorij...to bi te moralo spravit k sebi
<anny> z ženskega vidika - s tem si nimaš kaj pomagat
<CrazyLemon> anny 4000 kalorij ni ne vem kok :)
<anny> ene dva dni
<CrazyLemon> anny ce si nedejavna zenska ja :)
<CrazyLemon> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZHVGm5b1kmQ/TBEwfy3rxAI/AAAAAAAABFA/vMh73QCNA-w/s1600/DSC_0088.JPG
<anny> mjam
<anny> se pač nalaga v ritko in stegna
<CrazyLemon> 6 ur kolesarjenja pa gre 4000 kalorij :)
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqOSNzxo7Mo
<Seniorita> Will it blend: World's Largest Gummy Bear. - YouTube
<anny> 6  ur kolesarjenja na Vršič pa ja
<CrazyLemon> si bila kdaj na vršiču? :)
<anny> z avtom
<CrazyLemon> no..če bi šla peš bi potrebovala slabe 2 urce (predvidevam) ..tko da moraš res res res res počasi it s kolesom da bi potreboval/a 6 ur :)
<ziga555> v 2-h urah ne prideš peš na vršič
<ziga555> če nimaš kondicije prideš s kolesom tako v treh do 4-rih urah
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 wtf :) as nor? :)
<ziga555> Aja saj res, ti si kolesr :P
<ziga555> kolesar*
<ziga555> če greš peš gor bi hodil vseskozi z hitrostjo 7,5 km/h?
<anny> koliko pa je sploh dolg ta klanec?
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 ni 15km dolg klanec :)
<CrazyLemon> meh..nisem loggiral takrat ko sem šel na vršič
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..tudi če nimaš kondicije 3 ure je cca. 4.5km/h ..kar je nonsense :)
<CrazyLemon> hitreje hodiš ffs :D
<CrazyLemon> ah..najdu
<CrazyLemon> ura 50 za gor in nazaj dol
<CrazyLemon> brez kondicije :)
<ziga555> CrazyLemon kakšen bike pa maš?
<ziga555> MTB,s pecialko?
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 MTB vozim
<ziga555> aha zakon, kakšnega pa če ni skrivnost?
<ziga555> Malo me zanima da bi si kakšnega novega umislil
<CrazyLemon> nek noname :)
<ziga555> :)
<ziga555> Daj ubuntu nalepko gor :P
<CrazyLemon> naah :)
<CrazyLemon> ce zelis mi pa lahk doniras ubuntu dres :>
<CrazyLemon> velikost L :))
<anny> majica od ubuntu je pižama :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> o Sky[x] nočno dežurstvo?
<dz0ny> :)
<Sky[x]> tocno tako
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-20
<anny> Sky[x] naj dela red, jaz grem pa v mižale :)
<ziga555> Hej. Imam eno vprašanje
<ziga555> Včeraj sem na netbooka nalagal ubuntu
<ziga555> In imam problem da je uefi boot
<ziga555> brez legacy mode
<ziga555> In sedaj enkrat se mi hoče bootat v ubuntu
<ziga555> enkrat pa ne
<ziga555> prav tako v windows7
<ziga555> Ko se noče bootat pa ostane pri sivem ekranu
<ziga555> (pri ubuntu)
<zdobersek> boot roulette!
<ziga555> ?
<zdobersek> boot roulette se igras .. enkrat v Windows, drugic v Ubuntu, tretjic nikamor ...
<ziga555> Ja, samo kaj naj naredim da bo to bolj zanesljivo?
<ziga555> Preden sem zagnal boot-repair se mi je pa B.P bootal v windows
<ziga555> potem ko sem dal popraviti boot z boot-repair
<ziga555> Je bila ista loterija
<ziga555> Ko sem da gor pa grub legacy pa zopet isto
<ziga555> (morda Å¡e malo bolj izrazito)
<sterna> ja gor dej uefi grub
<sterna> https://access.redhat.com/knowledge/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Installation_Guide/s2-grub-whatis-booting-uefi.html
<Seniorita> E.2.2. GRUB and the boot process on UEFI-based x86 systems - Red Hat Customer Portal
<ziga555> sterna uefi GRUB?
<ziga555> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<Seniorita> UEFIBooting - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<ziga555> Samo tole je kar zafrknjeno gor dat
<osho0000> oj ko povetem bilo kateri usb al hd mi napise Error creating moint point: Read-only file system
<osho0000> povezem*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] FRC: Re: Ubuntu unity ni več zame :(  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39546/#p39546
<dz0ny> !g frc
<Seniorita> AVTO FRČ FRANC KOSI S.P. Iljaševci - TIS http://www.itis.si/AVTO-FRC-FRANC-KOSI?4548541
<sasa84> oj dz0ny :)
<miha_> dan
<dz0ny> sasa84: oj
 * sasa84 pridna :P
<sasa84> ponsle aže en filmčk ;)
<sasa84> posnela že*
<dz0ny> lepo
<miha_> sasa84: xxx? )
<sasa84> miha_, sam ta bo sam za dz0ny ... :\
<miha_> :p
<sasa84> miha_, midva bova tole lajf filmala :O
<sasa84> lajv
<sasa84> *
<sasa84> Å¡
<sasa84> nč...kofe :P
<sasa84> brb
<sasa84> zdobersek, na zdravje!
<miha_> :)
<zdobersek> \o/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: gud morning
<zdobersek> good midday!
<CrazyLemon> guten tag
<zdobersek> dobra znacka!
<dz0ny> oh my raring ma kernel 3.8.3  < amd zihr tega ne bo podprl naslednji 6 mesecev
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: +v ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tecen si :D
<zdobersek> ne, VIP sem.
<CrazyLemon> sure you are..
 * CrazyLemon gives zdobersek a cookie
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: 3.8 še izšel ni
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž je mišljen rc3
<dz0ny> ja ja
<dz0ny> zatipkal sem se
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa jst? :(
<sasa84> a jst sm pa prdec al kaj :\
<zdobersek> VIP ... w/ a COOKIE
<miha_> sasa84 mora dobit +v sicer bo res več botk kot žensk
<miha_> !g sasa84
<Seniorita> xda-developers - View Profile: sasa84 http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=918648
<miha_> wov
<dz0ny> ^^ hacker style
<dz0ny> sasa84: poke
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: si kaj popravil vodič?
<dz0ny> baje mamo amd 13.1
<sasa84> miha_, am...a si zihr, da sem to jst? :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, ja... skrivam se :P
<sasa84> !g miha
<Seniorita> Miha Mazzini: home page/domača stran http://www.mihamazzini.com/
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/41000589717
<Seniorita> Operations discussing Java vs C# - DevOps Reactions
<dz0ny> sasa84: a se da kaj vidt
<sterna> mazzini je pa nekam kontra-miha :)
<miha_> :)
<dz0ny> wtf tole je pa tko lame http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/19/british-airways-may-be-banning-laptops-phones-and-other-lithium-ion-battery-devices-after-boeing-787-fires/#FFQh8Qobbqj0y8oa.99
<Seniorita> Laptops, phones, and other lithium-ion battery devices banned from flights after Boeing 787 fires? | VentureBeat
<dz0ny> ^^ zihr majo enega ki je prebral da baterije "sevajo", al pa kak drug nonsense
<CrazyLemon> Latest Beta Driver	109.4 MB	12.11 Beta	12/3/2012
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> oh..my bad :p
<CrazyLemon> beta je Å¡e vedno 12.11
<CrazyLemon> stable je pa 13.1 :D
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<CrazyLemon> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst131ProprietaryLinuxGraphicsDriverReleaseNotes.aspx
<lynxlynxlynx> ja pač še nimajo nove bete
<sasa84> dz0ny, ne, Å¡e skrivam...delam na enem huge projektu :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Ubuntu unity ni več zame :(  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39547/#p39547
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] FRC: Re: Ubuntu unity ni več zame :(  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39548/#p39548
<ziga555> sasa84 kakšnem pa?
<zdobersek> Apple Killer App!
<ziga555> To
<ziga555> je super
<CrazyLemon> 13.1 dela na 12.04
<zdobersek> !g lazy fox jump
<Seniorita> The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog - Wikipedia, the free ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_quick_brown_fox_jumps_over_the_lazy_dog
<zdobersek> There's a bug in my code!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kateri ubuntu imaš in ali je pod dodatnimi gonilniki že na voljo
<CrazyLemon> 318
<zdobersek> 12.10
<zdobersek> lemme check
<zdobersek> najprej updejtamo ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I'M LIVEBLOGGIN FOR YOU
<zdobersek> izpisemo ..
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek I HATE LIVEBLOGGING
<CrazyLemon> stream it bitch
<zdobersek> text streaming RIGHT NOW
<zdobersek> The answer is ...
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> *** Buffering ... ***
<CrazyLemon> !"$#!$%#$%
<zdobersek> *** Buffering ... ***
<zdobersek> *** Connection lost. Make coffee for zdobersek to reconnect. ***
<CrazyLemon> /kickban useless_zdobersek
<zdobersek> *** Reconnected ***
<zdobersek> Nic, publika, hvala za branje tega text streama!
<zdobersek> Naslednjic cekiramo performans nVidia gonilnikov.
<zdobersek> Ciao!
<zdobersek> *** Stream ended ***
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne zlista mi jih.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek useless si!
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mislim, ni jih v 12.10
<zdobersek> mkay?
<osho0000> salve ho installato il 12.10 e tutto ok, tranne che la ventola del laptop gira veloce anche se nn faccio niente... Saranno i driver?
<osho0000> ops osrry
<CrazyLemon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI3NjI
<osho0000> falu :)
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] NVIDIA 313.18 Driver Update Packs A Ton Of Changes
<CrazyLemon> osho0000 ja.. potrebuješ driver
<CrazyLemon> :)
<osho0000> haha
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne tega katerega sm kopiral :)
<osho0000> katerega pa? na additional drivers ni nic
<CrazyLemon> osho0000 odvisno katero grafično imaš :)
<osho0000> se da to pogledat*?
<CrazyLemon> lspci -k |grep -i 'vga\|in use' | head -n 2
<zdobersek> evo italijane.
<osho0000> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650
<osho0000> tvoj ukaz mi da    pcieport 	 uhci_hcd
<CrazyLemon> reboot
<CrazyLemon> brb
<osho0000> ok
<dz0ny> .isostatus
<Owcica> Mirujem
<Owcica> Prenos: (32bit) http://185.14.186.232/dist32/binary-hybrid.iso [.torent|.zsync]
<Owcica> Prenos: (64bit) http://185.14.186.232/dist/binary-hybrid.iso [.torent|.zsync]
<dz0ny> ^^ that secret project
<zdobersek> bug squashed, move on ...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39549/#p39549
<dz0ny> .isostatus
<Owcica> Mirujem
<Owcica> Prenos: (32bit) http://185.14.186.232/dist32/binary-hybrid.iso [.torent|.zsync]
<Owcica> Prenos: (64bit) http://185.14.186.232/dist/binary-hybrid.iso [.torent|.zsync]
<Owcica> Nov commit[32]: dz0ny: Odstrani podvojen paket https://github.com/dz0ny/ubuntu-si/commit/e8e0b6ce0bab18b8f0d23d12af692b92133a627b @ 2013-01-20T06:49:59-08:00
<Owcica> Nov commit[64]: dz0ny: Odstrani podvojen paket https://github.com/dz0ny/ubuntu-si/commit/e8e0b6ce0bab18b8f0d23d12af692b92133a627b @ 2013-01-20T06:49:59-08:00
<Seniorita> Odstrani podvojen paket · e8e0b6c · dz0ny/ubuntu-si · GitHub
<Seniorita> Odstrani podvojen paket · e8e0b6c · dz0ny/ubuntu-si · GitHub
<dz0ny> ^^ too much
<CrazyLemon> indeed!
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/dz0ny/ubuntu-si/blob/12.04/si-ubuntu-defaults/webbrowser/bookmarks-toolbar.txt
<Seniorita> ubuntu-si/si-ubuntu-defaults/webbrowser/bookmarks-toolbar.txt at 12.04 · dz0ny/ubuntu-si · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> napačni urlji :9
<dz0ny> dej popravi
<CrazyLemon> ne bom se registriral ter učil gita zaradi dveh urljev :D
<dz0ny> ni treba
<dz0ny> https://github.com/blog/905-edit-like-an-ace
<Seniorita> Edit like an Ace · GitHub Blog
<dz0ny> urediš shraniš iso se speče
<dz0ny> .isostatus
<Owcica> Delam
<Owcica> Command: git pull ✓ (0:00:00.765860)
<Owcica> Command: make deb32 ✓ (0:00:08.170394)
<osho0000> CrazyLemon kaj da poberem driverje iz atijeve stani pol
<CrazyLemon> osho0000 ne bodo ti pomagali ker tvoja kartica ni več podprta
<CrazyLemon> HD 5000+
<CrazyLemon> so podprte
<osho0000> hm in v 12.04 je bla?
<CrazyLemon> osho0000 ne gre se za različico ubuntuja ampak gonilnika
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5714/
<Seniorita> [12.10] AMD Catalyst gonilniki za starejše grafične kartice (Stran 1) - Triki, nasveti, članki ter vodiči - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> tole probaj
<CrazyLemon> ni pa tudi tole recept da bo 100% delalo :)
<osho0000> ok bom zdaj hvala..
<osho0000> amapak v 12.04 je delalo ok
<osho0000> če ne se vrnem na 12.04
<CrazyLemon> osho0000 https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39253/#p39253
<Seniorita> Problem po posodobitvi na 12.10 (Stran 1) - Težave s programi - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> tukaj je enak recept pa pravi da dela
<CrazyLemon> :)
<osho0000> ok thanks
<osho0000> provamo
<Owcica> Delam
<Owcica> Command: git pull ✓ (0:00:00.765860)
<Owcica> Command: make deb32 ✓ (0:00:08.170394)
<Owcica> Nov commit[32]: dz0ny: Popravi urlje https://github.com/dz0ny/ubuntu-si/commit/ea6517292fff4e2f199e1ed7b0d500cc1020be02 @ 2013-01-20T07:10:41-08:00
<Owcica> Nov commit[64]: dz0ny: Popravi urlje https://github.com/dz0ny/ubuntu-si/commit/ea6517292fff4e2f199e1ed7b0d500cc1020be02 @ 2013-01-20T07:10:41-08:00
<Seniorita> Popravi urlje · ea65172 · dz0ny/ubuntu-si · GitHub
<Seniorita> Popravi urlje · ea65172 · dz0ny/ubuntu-si · GitHub
<dz0ny> github.com/dz0ny/ubuntu-si/commit/ea6517292fff4e2f199e1ed7b0d500cc1020be02
<dz0ny> ql
<sterna> a to sta se zamenale
<sterna> uceri al kdaj je nekdo protestiru prot temu da bi se en racunalnik bil na kanalu, ker da bi jih blo potem vec kot deklet
<dz0ny> ^ :)
<anny> nenavadno, da se pritožujete nad številom
<sterna> js mislm da je to sam posledica tega da racunalnikom ne znamo pripisat spola
<anny> all same sex placi so približek Sartrovega pekla
<sterna> komot bi recimo rekl da so MIPS masine female ker majo neodvisne pipeline in znajo bols multitaskat
<sterna> hm sam nism tok zihr
<sterna> na zemanti smo bli all-male vec kot 4 leta
<anny> zapor
<anny> samostan
<sterna> enostavno ni blo nobenga dekleta
<sterna> ok mojca je bla studentka k je mal klikala vsake tok
<anny> moški kolektivi preživjo malo bolje
<sterna> no sej smo tut bli zlo taki cudaski
<anny> vojska
<sterna> mislm
<sterna> ni nas spol definiru na noben nacin
<sterna> zdej mamo eno dizajnerko, eno doktorco racunalnistva pa eno k ne vem sploh kaj je
<anny> ni fajn stopit na kakšno strojno ali fri faks
<sterna> mislm da je zacela kot studentka zdej pa dela vse zivo
<sterna> ja sam men se ne zdi cudn da dekleta nocjo na te fakse hodt
<sterna> k znajo res vicious ratat tipi k jim dekleta zacnejo turf ownat
<sterna> sploh ne vem kko se temu po slovensko rece
<anny> haha, dober žargon
<sterna> infringat territory
<anny> :)))
<anny> vpadat v teritorij
<anny> ops, ozemlje
<sterna> ja
<sterna> sej vem da obstaja fraza tut v slovenscini zlo dobra
<sterna> sam se je kr ne spomnem
<sterna> cel dan ze odgovarjam na maile v anglescini
<anny> spodmikat preprogo
<sterna> mogoce ja
<sterna> v zelje hodit!
<sterna> to sm mislu.
<anny> bravo
<sterna> no uglavnm zemanta ma sam enga rusa k je zlo netakten
<CrazyLemon> <anny> ni fajn stopit na kakšno strojno ali fri faks
<sterna> pa smatra dekleta kot okrasje
<anny> jap
<CrazyLemon> i'd disagree :) ženske na takih faksih imajo po moje celo prednost
<sterna> pa tut on se je ful spremenu v enem letu odkar je tle
<sterna> ja sej v tem je problem
<CrazyLemon> ker je večje spoštovanje
<anny> tako je navajen od doma...tam se ženske mečejo za kolikor toliko spodobnimi deci
<sterna> da nikol ne morjo vedet od cesa pride to spostovanje
<sterna> anny: ja, je mel kr probleme s kulturo sam uresnici ne slovensko
<sterna> med normalnimi ljudmi bi se cist super pocutu
<sterna> tam smo pa sami neki tezki intelektualci
<anny> :)
<anny> :)
<sterna> no sam zdej pa ze na jogo hod pa
<anny> kanta bere?
<sterna> ne to ne se
<anny> ok
<sterna> je pa vsak dan bolj razgledan
<sterna> no una doktorca racunalnistva mu je mal podrla predstave
<anny> če bo slučajno začel, ga opomni, da je žižek must read first
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> mu bom omenu :)
<ziga555> Hm rabim nekaj idej...
<sterna> je pa zlo mlad se
<ziga555> delam eno razsikovalno nalogo
<anny> tiste redke ženske, ki so v poslu, pa so zelo sposobne
<anny> kolk pa je mlad?
<sterna> ja ene 25 je star
<anny> ziga555, kar na dan...smo sami težki intelektualci kle
<sterna> ampak po osebnostnem razvoju je bl 18
<anny> o kriza
<sterna> ful ga matra najdt lepo dekle
<sterna> da jo bo pokazu rusom
<anny> haha, dober je
<sterna> pocas ga bo minil to
<anny> in ima kaj uspeha ali je tudi tu trčil na kulturni zid
<sterna> ne sej je cist luskan pa tko no
<sterna> mislm
<ziga555> anny ok ;)
<sterna> nima problemov z dekleti v splosnem se mi zdi
<sterna> sam attitude ma zlo ruski
<sterna> straightforward
<sterna> ma pa smisu za humor
<anny> ziga555, to je bil pol vic pol resnica...imamo pa ideje
<sterna> mi je povedu da so rusi itak vsi biki po horoskopu, ne glede na to kdaj so rojeni
<anny> dobr, glavno da niso voli
<ziga555> Skratka mam raziskovalno kjer prenašam zvok po optiki. Sedaj pa me zanima na kakšen način bi zvok z obeh strani zajel (raspberry pi mogoče) in ga poslal na en strežnik kjer bi strežnik zvok z analiziral in primerjal
<sterna> evnuhi.
<anny> impoten...pšššt
<sterna> ziga555: "z obeh strani" ?
<sterna> ziga555: to rabs posebne diode pa kontrolerje naceloma
<sterna> razn ce ti je prakticno vseen za kvaliteto
<ziga555> ja
<ziga555> vbistvu bo Å¡lo za sigma delta modulacijo
<ziga555> zvoj je na obeh straneh analogen
<sterna> ojej
<ziga555> in bi ga moral z nečim zajeti
<sterna> to si dost zakompliciru ze s tem
<ziga555> neke vrste mikrofon? line in
<sterna> ja to rabs DAC
<sterna> no, ADC
<ziga555> Sem že študiral da bi delal z ADC/DAC
<ziga555> Ampak je potem kar ogromno dela
<sterna> ja
<ziga555> s tako modulacijo
<ziga555> pa še vzorčenje je nižje
<sterna> a ti bi kr sigma delta direkt iz voltaze?
<sterna> to bo zlo nenatancno
<ziga555> in teoretično bi z sigma delta modulacijo bila boljša kvaliteta
<ziga555> analognega signala v pravokotno obliko
<ziga555> in iz pravoktorne oblike
<ziga555> v analogno nazaj (zvok)
<sterna> ja
<sterna> sej to je point take modulacije
<sterna> da mas se error komponento al kko se ze rece temu
<ziga555> error komponentno?
<sterna> ne vem error feedback
<ziga555> nevem čisto kako bi se tega lotil
<ziga555> z sigma delta modulacijo to ni problem narediti
<ziga555> samo je premalo vse skupaj za eno raziskovalno
<sterna> kako premalo
<sterna> ze to da nardis vezje k to dela je precej
<ziga555> vem ja
<sterna> al si mislu kr diodo na mikrofon :)
<sterna> pa v optiko to
<ziga555> ne čisto tako
<ziga555> je Å¡e modulator vmes
<ziga555> ;)
<sterna> no sej tega modulatorja je dost za celo raziskovalno pomoje
<sterna> mislm odvisn kaj zahtevas od njega no
<ziga555> Samo so tudi pogoji taki da te kap
<ziga555> moram na minuto natačno zapsiat točno kje kaj preberem
<Keko> Eno vprašanje. S čim bi blo najboljše formatirat disk (fizično ločen od drugega). S tem orodjem "disk" al čem drugim? Je pa zaj na NTFS formatiran bil (še od win ostalo tak)
<ziga555> od kje vzamem vir..
<sterna> Keko: gparted verjetno najbols
<ziga555> sterna sem tudi že razumišljal da bi imel na obeh straneh raspberry pi in vmes povezana z optiko
<sterna> ja kasne rpije
<sterna> mislm
<sterna> a prek gpio pinov?
<dz0ny> ziga555: http://www.ti.com/solution/optical_line_card
<ziga555> torej: pi ---> UTP----> utp to fiber adapter----->optipka-----> fiber to utp adapter-----> raspi
<Seniorita> Block Diagram (SBD) - Optical Line Card - TI.com
<sterna> ker pr rpi je najbl enostavno dat na ethernet en bakr-fiber konverter pa na usb zvocno
<sterna> ja
<ziga555> In potem pa samo softwersko uskladit
<Keko> sterna mille grazie ;-)
<sterna> sam pol pa ne rabs nobene modulacije delat
<ziga555> ja rabiš pa softwersko uskladit
<sterna> Keko: prego
<Keko> uf :D primorc?
<sterna> ne
<Keko> Å¡tajerc tud ne :P
<ziga555> samo nevem kakšen bi bil ta utp-fiber adapter
<sterna> mal znam taljansko k sm fan benignija
<sterna> ziga555: kupis ga.
<anny> http://www.ilovefreesoftware.com/18/featured/5-best-free-partition-software.html
<Seniorita> 5 Best Free Partition Software || Free Software
<sterna> ziga555: ene 30 evrov stane
<ziga555> sterna, kaj pa če bi ga naredil
<anny> Å¡e en glas za gparted
<ziga555> že to bi bil hit...
<Keko> sterna hm kolk sem pogledal gparted nekak ne vidim na drugi disk ko dam možnosti format.
<CrazyLemon> no pa da ne bo sam gparted..moj glas gre 'dd'!
<sterna> joj to bos tezko sam naredu
<sterna> Keko: hm to pa ne vem
<sterna> a dd kej formatira? :)
<CrazyLemon> prepiše :)
<Keko> CrazyLemon sterna  ja na gparted ne vidim možnosti formata.
<anny> taka je logika ane?
<sterna> Keko: nardit mors filesystem
<sterna> Keko: najprej pobrises obstojeco particijo
<sterna> Keko: pol nardis novo in med delanjem nove mas za izbrat filesystem
<CrazyLemon> anny niti ne.. format ne prepiše :) ampak sam označi prostor kot "na voljo za pisanje"
<anny> hm
<sterna> no odvisno od softvera k dela format
<sterna> ampak danes vecina programja sam inicializira prazen superblock
<anny> teoretično ko shraniš gor prepišeš
<Keko> Ja kak jo naj pobrišem, kr sem probal vse in negre ... filesystem sm najdo in tam ni nič možnosti kot rescan in close
<sterna> OS pa pol nc vec ne zanima kaj je na disku
<sterna> Keko: prevec me vprasas, ce bi jaz to delu bi itak s fdiskom
<Keko> Hehe :D a priporočaš gparted :P
<sterna> jah
<sterna> a ves ker filesystem bi rad mel?
<sterna> pa ker disk je tisti k bi ga rad formatiru?
<Keko> Ja.
<sterna> no pol pa kr
<Keko> zaj je ntfs, dal bi ext4
<sterna> fdisk /dev/sdX
<sterna> pobris vse
<sterna> pol pa
<sterna> n
<sterna> p
<sterna> 1
<sterna> t
<sterna> aja ce bos navadn ext4 ne rabs sploh t
<sterna> samo se w
<CrazyLemon> Keko
<CrazyLemon> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screens/gparted_7_big.png
<Keko> CrazyLemon jaz tega ne vidim tak.
<sterna> ko zapise spremembe pa
<sterna> mkfs.ext4 -m 0 /dev/sdX
<sterna> in cao
<Keko> CrazyLemon aja v gparted mi nardi poleg tega diska en ključ, kvazi zaklenjeno, mogoče zato nemorem?
<sterna> a si ga kot navadn uporabnik pognal?
<Keko> ne me je vprašalo za geslo in sm ga dal.
<CrazyLemon> Keko amm..ne bi vedu kaj pomeni ključ.. mogoče to da je mountano
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko da ga imaš mountanega, lahko da moram še dokopčnati vse akcije (una zelena kljukica v toolbaru)
<Keko> caki nardim screenshot
<Keko> obstaja kak "paint" da prilepim in shranim screen
<CrazyLemon> obstaja print screen ter alt print screen :)
<Keko> ja sm dal prt scr. Samo kam shrani? Nikam :P
<anny> tipkovnica
<CrazyLemon> jah shrani v ubuntu one folder..v public dropbox folder.. na namizje pa uploadaj na file.si
<CrazyLemon> ali pa sprintaj ter pošlji po pošti
<anny> meni shrani v Slike
<Keko> one.ubuntu ne dela trenutno :D Sorry about the temporary service interruption – upgrade in progress
<sterna> http://9gag.com/gag/6372615
<Seniorita> 9GAG - Just got married, but I'm not sure for how long.
<Keko> http://shrani.si/f/2J/18/tCglVbG/screenshot-from-2013-01-.png
<LorD_DDooM> Mountanega imaš
<Keko> in če ga unmountam bom lahko formatiral?
<sterna> ja mnde ja nemors mountanga formatirat halo
<sterna> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6372641_460s.jpg
<sterna> hud
<ziga555> sterna
<ziga555> mimogrede pri raspberry pi-ju pri moji ideji nevem samo še kako softwersko urediti da bi prenašal zvok po tistem utp-ju. Ker za zvok bi mel kabel od enega raspberry pi-ja do drugega, in sploh nebi bili priključeni na mrežo...
<sterna> ja esd uporabis
<ziga555> esd
<ziga555> ?
<sterna> ziga555: mhm
<sterna> !g esd
<Seniorita> Enota za specialno delovanje - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enota_za_specialno_delovanje
<sterna> haha
<ziga555> sterna -.- :D
<sterna> ziga555: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/Network
<Seniorita> freedesktop.org - Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/Network
<ziga555> točno to bi rabil ja :)
<ziga555> hvala ;)
<dz0ny> http://joshrendek.com/2013/01/securing-ubuntu/
<Seniorita> Securing Ubuntu - Josh Rendek
<sterna> a je prvi korak "power it off"
<anny> za n00be moje vrste :)
<dz0ny> sterna: haha, ne ni.
<sterna> cakte pridem za mal bl resno tipkovnco
<sterna> evo me
<ziga555> še glede you tuba mam vprašanje  (na ubuntu-ja)
<ziga555> mam chrome
<ziga555> in če dam  you tube čez cel levi zaslon
<ziga555> in če na desnem nekam kliknem
<ziga555> se mi tisti video minimalizira
<ziga555> oz. pomanjša
<ziga555> how to fix it?
<sterna> ne mores
<sterna> flash video je tak da hoce met fokus ce je fullscreen
<sterna> ko ga zgubi pa noce vec bit fullscreen
<sterna> da se ga sicer okol prnest v enih window managerjih
<ziga555> aja, ker na windows ni problema
<sterna> pol pa mej kr windows
<ziga555> heh
<sterna> te tipi so se bl zabiti k babe
<anny> troll
<sterna> totalen
<sterna> kdo bi si mislu da je folk tok obseden s stereotipi
<sterna> kr obtozl so me da sm zenskar k sm napisu da me v splosnem dekleta privlacijo ne glede na telesno visino
<sterna> "prej si pa reku da si v idealni zvezi"
<sterna> what.
<Keko> haha
<sterna> ja ne vem kako se to izkljucuje
<sterna> a nej bi blo normalno da ce si v resni zvezi pol mors pa mizat ce se kje ksna druga pojav?
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLxF1TjHOng
<Seniorita> [Les Miserables] - 10th anniversary [ Prologue - Work Song ] - YouTube
<Keko> sterna eh nikoli nesmeš zamižat. Vedno moreš pozdravit in potem rečt... kdo je to? Kaj tebe pozdravlja? :D
<sterna> ma zgleda mam ful sreco s tem al kaj
<sterna> da se nc ne prtozuje nad mano nikol
<sterna> sam nad zenskami k mene gledajo
<Keko> jaz nimam takih problemov :D
<anny> look down, look down you'll always be a slave
<sterna> aja to je zame
<Keko> not me...
<sterna> we're all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: assemble the TF2 army!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no!
<zdobersek> k.
<modelcek> mene bo ta statistika v grob spravla :D
<sterna> brez statistike ni zivljenja
<modelcek> se komu sanja, kako se izracuna teoreticne frekvence?
<anny> laž večja laž statistika
<modelcek> sadistika*
<anny> sloforum.fr.yuku.com/attach/ma/post-6-1115492084.doc
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R LorD_DDooM dhbiker dz0ny TF2?
<sterna> brez statisticne mehanike ni kvantne mehanike
<dz0ny> tole je kul pa Å¡e free https://www.pushbullet.com/
<sterna> brez kvantne mehanike ni svobodne volje
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: ne hvala, sem že celi dan zabil za Oblivion, tak da imam dosti iger za danes :)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R aja..sm pozabu da si ti uber gamer :p
<zdobersek> dan je ze mim, tud noc lahko zabijes.
 * CrazyLemon bi rad preizkusu 13.1
<sasa84> dz0ny, jst mam pa any do, evernote...
<dz0ny> evernote mam tud jz
<dz0ny> uno zgornje je bolj za kaj na hitro na mobitel naložit
<dz0ny> sliko, lokacijo, zapisek
<dz0ny> itd
<CrazyLemon> chrome to android anyone? :)
<dz0ny> you need chrome...
<CrazyLemon> chrome to phone je! my bad
<anny> modelcek - Teoretična frekvenca kaže da med znakoma ni nobene zveze. Dobimo  tako da pomnožimo relativno samostojno frekvenco z samostojno frekvenco.
<modelcek> thx :)
<modelcek> to bo se dolga noc D:
<CrazyLemon> omg! kr tri punce so gor! sasa84 anny pa Owcica :p
<anny> it's raining women!
<sterna> better than cats and dogs!
<zdobersek> or rain.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, 3? to bo konc sveta!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk bi mi dal vsaj pluska :(
<zdobersek> NE
<sasa84> ne bit tak primorc :\
<anny> :)
<zdobersek> +v FOR ELITE ONLY
<sasa84> zdobersek, nou kofi for ju enimor!
<zdobersek> +o FOR sasa84!
<zdobersek> sasa84: hm?
<anny> pa sexal tut nauš
<sasa84> ok zdobersek, vsaj trudiš se
<zdobersek> Owcica, sup.
<miha_> čer
<anny> čer
<anny> prav lepa družba se tukaj zbira
<zdobersek> SKALA
<miha_> hvala anny :)
<anny> tli punce! :)
<miha_> a Seniorito zravn šteješ?
<anny> si morš mislit....pa to naj bi bil nek geekovski kanal
<zdobersek> zakaj ne stili? kje je nafisa? (cc dz0ny)
<anny> z njo se ne da lih pogovarjat
<zdobersek> z Owcica tud ne.
<Seniorita> miha_ (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<Seniorita> anny, seveda se da :$
<anny> :)
<dz0ny> .isostatus
<dz0ny> ona je privat ^^
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2@91.185.195.205
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uQI5H0YqYo
<Seniorita> Jurki & basisti - Od dela se umira - YouTube
<anny> kdor ima dovolj energije da jamra, ni Å¡e dovolj utrujen
<sterna> ce bi vsi tko dobr znal jamrat bi blo super
<anny> od brezdelja si bolj utrujen kot od dela
<lynxlynxlynx> kolk bi ocenl, da stane 2,5m alu cevi s premerom 11mm?
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher ne 50€, sonde nategovalske :(
<anny> 50 €
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.kibuba.com/index.php?&cID=5&scID=188&pID=243
<Seniorita> Kibuba - Zimska oprema / Plazovna oprema / Stubai - Plazovna sonda Alu Rapid
<lynxlynxlynx> glede na količino materiala je pomoje še večji nateg kot crashpad-i za bouldering
<anny> če je navadna cev 20, če ima fancy ime plazovna sonda pa 50
<dz0ny> ^^ use case and name counts extra
<lynxlynxlynx> cf http://www.ideo.si/a/KRTACA_ZA_PRANJE_8000_5202_GF
<Seniorita> gf krta�a za pranje 8000.5202
<anny> told ya
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj, tam dobiš 1m parkrat debelejše zraven
<anny> kakšna je razlika med navadno k**** in elitno spremljevalko?
<sterna> ja v ceni valda
<miha_> lol
<anny> no enaka logika je tukaj
<sterna> to je tko k navadni jogurt pa actimel
<sterna> sej je isto, sam da ma en bols marketing pa visjo ceno
<anny> luknja je luknja, cev je cev :)
<lynxlynxlynx> mah tle je ziher kartelno dogovarjanje zadi
<lynxlynxlynx> isto za kake žolne
<anny>   svobodni trg v resnici ne deluje
<anny> veliki pojejo majhne in si izborijo velik kos pogače
<anny>  če pa koga ne moreš pojest, se dogovoriš, da ima x izdelek ceno yy
<lynxlynxlynx> teorija pač
<anny> praksa
<dz0ny> lahko delaš tud zastonj,
<dz0ny> lol http://theplaybookapp.com/
<anny> pod proizvodno ceno in uničiš konkurenco...a moraš imet nekje kritje
<Seniorita> Playbook
<lynxlynxlynx> praksa? a pol si ti tud taka?
<anny> recimo da vem stvar ali dve
<lynxlynxlynx> torej teorija
<anny> no, gradbeniki so si lepo razdelili pogačo, torej praksa
<lynxlynxlynx> sej nisem rekel, da se ne dogaja :)
<anny> državne agencije in komisije bi morale v takih primerih stopit na bremzo a za modro kuverto ali material ali novo kopalnico se pridno miži
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a greš? tf2 zdobersek
<dz0ny> ce ne grem en film pogledat
<zdobersek> meeh.
<dz0ny> ok then>
<CrazyLemon> tale zdobersek je res en meeh.
<CrazyLemon> zdj ste same punce na kupu
<anny> ooo in to s pluskom
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobersek> :/
<anny> treba je priznat, da lepo skrbite za nas :*
<miha_> anny: pripelji Å¡e prijatlce :D
<ziga555> CrazyLemon si se spomnil ime programa?
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 jp..že 10 ur nazaj.. al kok že :)
<ziga555> Kako se pa imenuje?
<anny> miha_ - da se začnemo pogovarjat o cotah, shellac laku in Damjanu Murkotu?
<CrazyLemon> [00:05:14] <CrazyLemon> ziga555 http://www.webupd8.org/2012/07/execute-actions-when-events-triggered.html       sam ne podpira tega kar ti rabiš
<Seniorita> Cuttlefish: Execute Actions When Specific Events Are Triggered ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> tko da ziga555 boš mogu svoje udev pravilo spisat
<ziga555> bah
<lynxlynxlynx> a pulse sam nima nič?
<lynxlynxlynx> če ne uporabljaš kde, boš moral najbrž direkt udev poslušat
<anny> zdobersek se je potolažu :)
<ziga555> lynxlynxlynx mam kde! :)
<CrazyLemon> ni cudno pol da ti ne dela
<CrazyLemon> :p
<lynxlynxlynx> pol je pomoje samo za solid treba definirat še kakšno pravilo
<ziga555> hmm
<ziga555> CrazyLemon zakaj si toliko proti KDE-ju?
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 sploh nisem proti KDEju..sam sm mislu da dovol očitno trollam.. ampak očitno še vedno premal da bi dojel :)
<anny> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/druzabna-kronika/zoki-ivan-in-borci-vas-vabijo-v-jebovlje-pridete-ali-pa-ste-morda-ze-tam/300605
<Seniorita> Zoki, Ivan in Borči vas vabijo v Jebovlje. Pridete? Ali pa ste morda že tam ... :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<lynxlynxlynx> v glavnem, men to normalno dela
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem pa ziher, da arch posiljuje vse s pulse, ker mi ni blo treba nikol nič nastavljat, alsamixer pa tud še vedno dela
<ziga555> mnja, meni na netbooku tudi dela
<ziga555> na ubuntu +kde
<ziga555> kot je treba
<ziga555> na prenosniku
<ziga555> mi pa zvočniki in slušalke hkrati
<ziga555> in pri sošolcu enako
<ziga555> on ma pa arch + xfce
<sasa84> ooo komu dam lupčka za tale OP? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 anny!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, Dirtylemon!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :>
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny da faq je 'kampel' razn naselja blizu kopra?
<dz0ny> d: bom vprašu
<CrazyLemon> a ni ena pijača kampel?
<dz0ny> pa ni kampel ampak kampl
<CrazyLemon> !g kampl
<Seniorita> KAMPL http://kampl.blogspot.com/
<dz0ny> sam to je še vedno najboljša slika http://imgix.8tracks.com/i/000/147/734/c/Mono_z_Inge_17-571-6989.jpg
<sterna> uredu je
<sterna> dz0ny: kdo pa je to?
<dz0ny> inge :)
<dz0ny> http://8tracks.com/radioterminal/mono-z-inge-17
<Seniorita> 8tracks radio | Mono z Inge 17 | 13 Listens | radioterminal
<sterna> a to je nek skandinavski grunge
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/novice/it/pri-2-letih-uporabljal-racunalnik-pri-6-ih-pisal-programe-pri-9-ih-dela-za-microsoft.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Pri dveh letih uporabljal računalnik, pri šestih pisal programe, pri devetih dela za Microsoft
<zdobersek> ASP.NET specialec
<zdobersek> skoda ga je.
<CrazyLemon> ane :)
<lynxlynxlynx> zadnjič sem bil na vezi z enim francozom, ki je začel delat pri njih
<lynxlynxlynx> vsi zaposleni morajo nujno met lasten postranski c# projekt
<sterna> asp.net?
<sterna> a je ze od rojstva retarded?
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, en moj kolega dela za ms
<sasa84> swašta... od nacističnih napisov, k jih je zahtevu šef...pa dalje :)
<sasa84> oooo :(
<sasa84> zkaj pa?!
<CrazyLemon> thats the price you pay when you hang out with MS guys!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<lynxlynxlynx> o naši veji še nisem slišal dobrega
<sasa84> mi je take govoru... slabš k v kšni sekti matr
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak mislim da so tako majhni, da so bolj za marketing kot kej druzga
<CrazyLemon> pa prevajajo :)
<lynxlynxlynx> prevajajo jim drugi
<lynxlynxlynx> to pa osebno poznam
<lynxlynxlynx> ista firma win+office+googlove
<lynxlynxlynx> pa usklajuje naš proračun hah
<CrazyLemon> aja? men se zdi da sm js govoru z enimi ki so pri MS in prevajajo
<lynxlynxlynx> no, sej majo še kej več, ne
<zdobersek> Translate this memo into GERMAN!
<sterna> es konnte sein!
<zdobersek> nicht eine swastika fergessen!
<dz0ny> eno vprašanje zabec res blokira curl and sockets na php ?
<CrazyLemon> zabec?
<dz0ny> zabec.net
<CrazyLemon> beats me
<dz0ny> < folk v sredo v kb
<CrazyLemon> coz ...'
<CrazyLemon> ?
<dz0ny> ^^ neki filozofiram tam
<CrazyLemon> ravno ko bodo protesti? :<
<CrazyLemon> :>*
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> če bo kaka objava na kb strani pa če boš želel ti lahk pospammam po družabnih omrežjih :)
<dz0ny> mislim da bo kaj
<CrazyLemon> a boš o pythonu govoru? :D
<dz0ny> bog ne
<dz0ny> o liquidsoap
<sterna> a te je strah pythona
<dz0ny> sej je tud python vmes
<CrazyLemon> ln
<sterna> a kr spat al kaj
<dz0ny> mja jaz tud
<dz0ny> sem upal da bom Å¡e kaj pogledal
<dz0ny> pa sem ves čas neki delal
<dz0ny> mene bo ta žabc požrl
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-13
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 12.04 Beats Windows, Mac In GCHQ Security Report  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Ymwp7bYE83o/ubuntu-12-04-secure-os-uk-government-gchq
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] zaenpuritan: glasni ventilatorji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41288/#p41288
<napsy_> dan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: glasni ventilatorji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41289/#p41289
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon, dobro jutro
<CrazyLemon> malo morgen sasa84 !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ....je reku slobodan :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hm..a ti to gledaš skoke? :>
<sasa84> stare+skoki...to je tud kombinacija :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mhm... gledam
<CrazyLemon> lepo to!
<sasa84> sej šport kr spremljam... razn formula mi je ratala dolgočasna
<CrazyLemon> stare+jelko = prava kombinacija :)
<sasa84> haha :)
<CrazyLemon> ker se zbadata kot dva mulca :D
<sasa84> sam zdej v kulmu ga ni blo zravn ;)
<CrazyLemon> "dej povej no" "ne bom povedal" "dej povej no"
<sasa84> pa k ga stare pokliče dohtar ipd :)
<CrazyLemon> etc.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> a za morgija se kej ve? majke je padu :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 je bil ampak sodnik
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> jp jp
<sasa84> se mi zdi d jelko, pa un ivan za gimnastiko + globočnik za biatlon/tek... oni so edini, ki si zaslužjo naziv "strokovni komentator"
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kdo sta druga dva.. sam jelko je car :)
<CrazyLemon> ko so bili skoki na planet tv..pa sta komentirala ena starejsa mozakarja
<CrazyLemon> tisto je bilo obup
 * sasa84 spremlja tud gimnastiko :P
<sasa84> sicer mi ni vse všeč... najbolj krogi, tist mi je res fascinantno
<sasa84> skoki na planet tv? ajej...že tv ni prava :ŠP
<CrazyLemon> a nisi rekla da spremljaš skoke? še v tej sezoni so bili na planet tv :>
<sasa84> pa veš d se ne spomnm?
<sasa84> k pr nas fotr vžge pa gledava skup :=
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> včasih pa tud kje drugje bulva kšn šport
<yang> ja gimnasicarke so kul
<CrazyLemon> yang perverznež
<napsy_> http://imgur.com/3TPq5rS
<Pepelka> Steve, not now. I'm being serious. - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<napsy_> lol :D
<sasa84> ti packonko yang :P
<sasa84> kera mačka :>
<idioterna> gimnasticarke?
<idioterna> al gimnazijke?
<idioterna> k to ni isto, ceprav presek ni prazna mnozica
<yang> z eno gimnasticarko sem se videval kake 2 tedna
<idioterna> sounds serious
<napsy_> in in, kok je bla
<yang> ne morm pastat slikce, moment
<idioterna> jsm mel eno 4 leta za sosolko, ena druga je pa zdej od mojih otrok mama
<CrazyLemon> sounds serious
<idioterna> it is!
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/notranja-gugalnica.jpg
<idioterna> like so
<sasa84> hahahaha, idioterna :D
<sasa84> idioterna> jsm mel eno 4 leta za sosolko, ena druga je pa zdej od mojih otrok mama
<sasa84> LOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> no ja.. ni to tisto kar sm pričakoval ko sm vidu *gugalnica*
<sasa84> uuuu, pol so po mami idioterna ;)
<CrazyLemon> evo sasa84 "Na veliko veselje se je stanje avstrijskega skakalca Thomasa Morgensterna po grozljivem padcu izboljšalo. Zapustil je intenzivni oddelek"
<yang> hehe idioterna
<sasa84> dobra novica CrazyLemon
<idioterna> sasa84: sej js tut rad plezam
<yang> napsy http://jp.si/gym/gym1.jpg tale
<idioterna> to je gimnasticarka?
<yang> ja trenirala je od 5. leta
<idioterna> gimnasticarke se ponavad ne napudrajo tok da komi hodjo
<idioterna> omg
<idioterna> cookie science
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YEdHjGMeho
<Pepelka> Cookie Perfection Machine - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This machine allows me to mix a single cookie and vary the recipe for each cookie on the sheet. Hence, I can test many different recipe variations with one b...«
<yang> idioterna prasej tvojo ce pozna trenerko "stoimenovo" ta je iz nasga naselja
<dz0ny_> a kdo gleda sherlocka?
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/CjlFuxy.jpg
<idioterna> dz0ny_: kerga sherlocka?
<CrazyLemon> https://soundcloud.com/val202/te-a-ka-kronika-pijani-ga-par
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej zdej ga ti furaš okol :P
<dz0ny_> idioterna: the only one
<dz0ny_> .imdb sherlock
<jabuk1> Sherlock (TV Series 2010– ) 90 min
<jabuk1> Ocena: 9.3/10 (221,726 glasov) MT: 264 user
<jabuk1> A modern update finds the famous sleuth and his doctor partner solving crime in 21st century London.
<jabuk1> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1475582/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
<idioterna> dz0ny_: aja ja
<idioterna> dz0ny_: tut tega ja
<idioterna> pa kva je ze the other one
<idioterna> immutable al neki tacga
<idioterna> elementary!
<dz0ny_> tist je boring
 * sasa84 požgečja dz0ny_ 
<sasa84> požgečka*
<dz0ny_> sasa84: sori nimam casa za intimne radosti zdej
<dz0ny_> pa webcam je crknu
<dz0ny_> no play today
<sasa84> oh...
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> (pod pogojem, da ma HD webcam) :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41290/#p41290
<dz0ny_> Now I know why poke was not removed from FB.
<dz0ny_> At least i was first choice...
<sasa84> dz0ny_, jah... je že razlog, da si 1st ^^
<zdobersek> hola
<napsy_> jo
<slax0r> sasa84: ni me blo :P
<chemist^> ola
<chemist^> hekeri
<lynxlynxlynx> ola
<chemist^> wsup
<lynxlynxlynx> delamo
<chemist^> pridni
<sasa84> hola zdobersek, mišek moj
<zdobersek> DE LA MO
<zdobersek> ayo sasa84
<sasa84> slax0r, pfff :P
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> zdobersek, v hrbtenici me je spet mal zagrablo... a me prideš zmasirat mal?
<zdobersek> sasa84: zal, bo moral CrazyLemon vskocit
<zdobersek> upam samo, da ne bos po tem spet 2 tedna na rehabilitaciji
<sasa84> lol
<idioterna> sasa84: loh suni reces
<idioterna> ona mene masira, pa se kr obnese
<sasa84> nč pobje...šibam
<sasa84> pridkani bodte
<idioterna> srecno
<sasa84> papa
<chemist^> uau nemorem verjet da je tor iz prve primu :(
<chemist^> ;)
<idioterna> to pomen da si na NSA exit node prsu
<chemist^> idioterna, ;) lol
<chemist^> phuck dem foolz
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Mir 0.1.4 Debuts With Nexus Bug Fixes and GL Texture Caching  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/McuX_7g0nEQ/mir-0-1-4-debuts-nexus-bug-fixes-gl-texture-caching
<zdobersek> PHUCK DEM FOOLZ
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] zaenpuritan: Re: glasni ventilatorji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41291/#p41291
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch Won’t Support Nexus 5, Is to Drop Support for Nexus 7, 10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/mmvDNNImszE/ubuntu-touch-wont-support-nexus-5-will-drop-support-nexus-7-10
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch Won’t Support Nexus 5, Will Drop Support for Nexus 7, 10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/mmvDNNImszE/ubuntu-touch-wont-support-nexus-5-will-drop-support-nexus-7-10
<dz0ny_> .apt libopenssl
<jabuk1> libopenssl-ruby, libopenssl-ruby1.8, libopenssl-ruby1.9, libopenssl-ruby1.9.1
<dz0ny_> .apt openssl
<jabuk1> openssl, aolserver4-nsopenssl, globus-gsi-openssl-error-dbg, globus-openssl-module-dbg, globus-openssl-module-progs, globus-openssl-progs, lcmaps-openssl-interface, libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl, libcrypt-openssl-dsa-perl, libcrypt-openssl-random-perl, libcrypt-openssl-rsa-perl, libcrypt-openssl-x509-perl, libcurl4-openssl-dev, libengine-pkcs11-openssl, libengine-tpm-openssl, libevent-openssl-2.0-5, libglobus-gsi-openssl-error-dbg, libglob
<jabuk1> si-openssl-error0, libglobus-openssl, libglobus-openssl-dev, libglobus-openssl-module-dbg, libglobus-openssl-module-dev, libglobus-openssl-module-doc, libglobus-openssl-module0, libgnutls-openssl27, libopenssl-ruby, libopenssl-ruby1.8, libopenssl-ruby1.9, libopenssl-ruby1.9.1, libpathfinder-openssl-1, libxmlsec1-openssl, openssl-blacklist, openssl-blacklist-extra, openssl-doc, python-openssl, python-openssl-dbg, python-openssl-doc, python
<slax0r> .apt wine
<slax0r> :P
<jabuk1> wine, gnome-wine-icon-theme, libkwineffects1, libkwineffects1abi3, libkwineffects1abi4, q4wine, shiki-wine-theme, wine-dev, wine-gecko, wine-gecko1.4, wine1.0, wine1.0-dev, wine1.0-gecko, wine1.2, wine1.2-dbg, wine1.2-dev, wine1.2-gecko, wine1.3, wine1.4, wine1.4-amd64, wine1.4-common, wine1.4-dbg, wine1.4-dev, wine1.4-i386, winefish, winetricks
<CrazyLemon> .imdb last vegas
<jabuk1> Last Vegas (2013) 105 min
<jabuk1> Ocena: 6.9/10 (15,595 glasov) MT: 48/100
<jabuk1> Three sixty-something friends take a break from their day-to-day lives to throw a bachelor party in Las Vegas for their last remaining single pal.
<jabuk1> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3383666713/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<CrazyLemon> a se da kako zrihtat da mi ni potrebno pisat vedno gesla za github commite ?
<chemist^> kaj je kaj narobe ce imam vec DE instaliranih naenkrat?
<chemist^> tipo 4, 5
<Sky[x]> DE ?
<chemist^> desktop enviroment
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ nič narobe.. če ne spreminjajo enakih datotek :)
<chemist^> kde, unity, gnome shell
<chemist^> razmisljam da bi si hitu nekega lightweight ;)
<chemist^> lxde al xfce
<chemist^> kaj priporocate
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..lxde je meni lepši :D
<chemist^> kaj pa funkcionalnost?
<CrazyLemon> ma tam tam sta
<CrazyLemon> če si navajen na unity
<chemist^> ne
<CrazyLemon> pol ti ne bosta kul
<chemist^> unity sux meni
<chemist^> big time ;)
<CrazyLemon> weirdo :>
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: ssh agent
<chemist^> meni je bil vedno gnome vsec
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx tnx! :)
<lynxlynxlynx> za trenutni shell: val `ssh-agent`; ssh-add
<lynxlynxlynx> err
<lynxlynxlynx> eval `ssh-agent`; ssh-add
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ja namest https uporabis ssh
<dz0ny_> al pa https://user:password@github...
<lynxlynxlynx> kdo pa Å¡e zaupa https :s
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, zakaj weirdo? kaj tebi je unity vsec?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ma ne bi ravno rad pustu password v plain text fileu :)
<CrazyLemon> bom kr tole z ssh agentom zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ jp :)
<dz0ny_> sam nano .git/config
<dz0ny_> pa remote spremeni
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> Hi CrazyLemon! You've successfully authenticated, but GitHub does not provide shell access.
<CrazyLemon> tnx obema
<CrazyLemon> am.. ne razumem kaj naredi 'rebase' ? "odstrani" branche ?
<dz0ny_> združi
<dz0ny_> git fetch
<dz0ny_> git checkout master
<dz0ny_> git rebase origin/master
<CrazyLemon> a ni merge tisti ki druži ?
<dz0ny_> to kar je remote na tvo local master
<dz0ny_> tud
<dz0ny_> btw popravil sem ti malo povezave
<CrazyLemon> kaj sm narobe naredu
<zdobersek> APU si kupil
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you DO NOT want to feel the APU RAGE
<dz0ny_> opis pa url bi bla v isti vrstici
<dz0ny_> long line
<CrazyLemon> ah.. ampak zdaj bo lots of lines :)
<CrazyLemon> to je bil tudi razlog zakaj sm pustu v isti vrstici
<dz0ny_> lines better
<dz0ny_> mobile irc clinets happy
<dz0ny_> freenode tud :)
<chemist^> na forumu od ubuntu sem prebral da ce imas instaliran nautilus in xfce4 da pride do nekih sistemskih konfliktov
<chemist^> ve kdo kaj o tem?
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot#30 (master - e734e05 : Janez Troha): The build passed.
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] Change view : https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/compare/6884f9fbdddd...e734e053fc14
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] Build details : http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/16877825
<Pepelka> Comparing 6884f9fbdddd...e734e053fc14 · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<CrazyLemon> holy crap
<chemist^> in kaj da raje instaliram xubuntu-desktop al samo xfce4 ?
<chemist^> ker ne rabim vseh unih programov ki pridejo zraven neki abiword in podobne
<lynxlynxlynx> nautilus je vrsta Å¡koljke
<lynxlynxlynx> xfce ima svojo
<lynxlynxlynx> itak da se ne preneseta
<chemist^> in kj naj odstranim nautilus?
<CrazyLemon> ne.. pa če ne rabiš programov inštaliraj samo xfce4
<CrazyLemon> programi pridejo z xubuntu-desktop
<chemist^> sej lahko vseeno valda uporabljam programe ki jih ze imam
<chemist^> ?
<chemist^> valda lahko ;D
<chemist^> evo je instaliralo
<chemist^> grem logout
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2014/01/v_londonu_odprli_prvi_sef_za_bitcoine.aspx
<Pepelka> V Londonu odprli prvi sef za bitcoine | Računalništvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Podjetje Elliptic Vault ponuja prvo shrambo za digitalno valuto bitcoin, kjer so depoziti zavarovani za primere izgube ali kraje. Medtem o krajah bitcoinov poroča tudi slovenski SI-CERT.«
<chemist^> ole
<chemist^> i like it :D
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.codewell4.ScanIt
<Pepelka> Preveri ceno - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<lynxlynxlynx> real    28m38.115s <-- unzip 22G datoteke
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: comments https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/pull/8
<Pepelka> Add: Split apt to new file by dz0ny · Pull Request #8 · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Add: Search files«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ no comment!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny_> tko je hotel zdobersek https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/commit/ba15ec78054f39ad950b72ffeab15d6301c390e0#diff-a574e848ab6796ff3d88b6895bfc32fbR14
<Pepelka> Add: Split apt to new file · ba15ec7 · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<dz0ny_> line full of ubuntu versions
<dz0ny_> un ta drug je bl normalen
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#34/master (Janez Troha): The build was broken. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/16884262
<CrazyLemon> wasnt me!
<dz0ny_> ping
<dz0ny_> yes
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#36/master (Janez Troha): The build was fixed. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/16886673
<CrazyLemon> yay!
<zdobersek> gay?
<CrazyLemon> i know you are but what am i!?
<CrazyLemon> </8yearold_mode>
<zdobersek> a male lesbian
<CrazyLemon> i'll take that
<zdobersek> WHICH IS GAY
<zdobersek> in s tem seveda ni nic narobe.
<chemist^> e
<chemist^> bi mi znal kdo pomagat mogoce? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon bi ziher znal
<chemist^> hocem na xfce nekako si nastimat da imam podobno kot na kde al unity da ko zacnem pisat prvih par crk aplikacije mi samo najde vse mozne ki se zacnejo na te crke
<zdobersek> on dosti ve (za limone)
<chemist^> upam da veste kaj hocem rec...
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> gnome shell hoces
<chemist^> ma neki u tem stilu
<chemist^> na xfce obstaja?
<CrazyLemon> bolj malo je tukaj xfce uporabnikov
<chemist^> ;(
<chemist^> kul
<chemist^> xfce has the Application Finder (its in the accessories menu). You can assign it the super key shortcut via Settings Manager->Keyboard->Application Shortcuts tab.
<CrazyLemon> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-appfinder/preferences
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka> Preferences [Xfce Docs]
<CrazyLemon> jp
<chemist^> cool :P
<chemist^> ni glih kot sm mislu ampak bo ok
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ men se zdi da lahko določiš po kakšnem vzorcu naj ti išče
<chemist^> "You could also use Synapse, since it uses Zeitgeist just like the Dash in Unity it should give the same results including recently used files which the App Finder will not."
<dz0ny_> .aptf vfilter.h
<dz0ny_> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny_: pong
<CrazyLemon> .apt xfce
<jabuk> desktopnova-module-xfce {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> glade-xfce {lucid, precise, quantal, raring}
<jabuk> gtk2-engines-xfce {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> gtk3-engines-xfce {quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4menu-0.1-0 {lucid}
<jabuk> libxfce4menu-0.1-dbg {lucid}
<jabuk> libxfce4menu-0.1-dev {lucid}
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-1-0 {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-1-dbg {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-1-dev {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-2-0 {trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-2-dbg {trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-2-dev {trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-common {trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-utils {quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<CrazyLemon> ježešna!
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-utils-dbg {quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4util-bin {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4util-common {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4util-dev {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4util4 {lucid, precise}
<jabuk> libxfce4util4-dbg {lucid, precise}
<jabuk> libxfce4util6 {quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4util6-dbg {quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<CrazyLemon> this is not good :D
<jabuk> libxfcegui4-4 {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libxfcegui4-4-dbg {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libxfcegui4-dev {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> live-image-xfce-desktop {raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> remmina-xfce {lucid}
<jabuk> xfce-keyboard-shortcuts {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> xfce4 {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> xfce4-appfinder {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> xfce4-artwork {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> xfce4-battery-plugin {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> xfce4-cddrive-plugin {lucid}
<jabuk> xfce4-cellmodem-plugin {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<CrazyLemon> make it ctrl +c !
<jabuk> xfce4-clipman {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> xfce4-clipman-plugin {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> xfce4-cpufreq-plugin {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> xfce4-cpugraph-plugin {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> xfce4-datetime-plugin {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> xfce4-dbg {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> xfce4-dev-tools {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<chemist^> ja hudo
<dz0ny_> :D
<chemist^> ;D
<yang> zafloodal si ga reveza
<yang> ne zmore tok
<yang> komand naenkrat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ am..js bi tastar sistem izpisa :D
<dz0ny_> ne ma ntiflood
<CrazyLemon> yang lahko..sam ga je dz0ny killal
<yang> pocas bos moral ze manual za bota napisat, men je najbolj pomebna .vreme komanda :)
<dz0ny_> a omejimo na 10?
<yang> sam skoda k ne deluje vedno
<CrazyLemon> yang zato pa obstaja .pomoc :)
<chemist^> dej sprogramiraj da izracuna kaksno tezo bi mel na drugih planetih ;)
<chemist^> .jupiter 100
<chemist^> recimo :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ dej na pastebin :D
<dz0ny_> em .calc zna to
<CrazyLemon> pač..output :)
<yang> chemist^: hehe
<dz0ny_> no
<chemist^> 31800 kg bi mel ;)
<yang> chemist^: ?
<yang> kil mas kukr jih mas, al ne ?
<chemist^> da bi recimo napisal .jupiter 100
<chemist^> pa bi zracunalo kolko bi bila teza 100kg na zemlji -> na jupiteru
<chemist^> masa je ista
<chemist^> teza pa ne
<chemist^> ker je gravitacija vecja
<yang> aha, ja zato so se uni astronavti odpijal na luni
<chemist^> pretvornik iz zemeljske teze na jupiterovo vem da je 318:1
<chemist^> za ostale nevem na pamet
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-25651758
<Pepelka> BBC News - Belgium divided on euthanasia for children
<idioterna> kr kul dilema.
<Pepelka> »Belgium legalised the right to euthanasia for adults in 2002. Now the Senate has voted to extend the law to terminally ill children.«
<chemist^> na luni mislim da je 0.1 al neki takega
<chemist^> 10%
<yang> idioterna: ja to je ok, samo lahko pride do zlorab
<yang> idioterna: ceprav jaz sem naceloma ZA
<yang> ker je veliko ljudi v takih stanjih, da bi bila evtanazija primerna
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ali pa! preprosto skopiraš link do apt searcha :)
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, synapse zgleda ok in kr funkcionalen
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: naah
<dz0ny_> bz pol
<dz0ny_> .apt xfce
<jabuk> xfce4-verve-plugin {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> xfce4-volstatus-icon {lucid}
<jabuk> xfce4-volumed {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> xfce4-volumed-dbg {lucid}
<jabuk> xfce4-wavelan-plugin {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> xfce4-weather-plugin {lucid, lucid-updates, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin {trusty}
<jabuk> xfce4-wmdock-plugin {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> xfce4-xfapplet-plugin {lucid}
<jabuk> xfce4-xkb-plugin {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ brezveze je tudi omejit na 10 :) kaj če je odgovor v drugih 10 ? :)
<dz0ny_> pol gres .apt xfce4-v
<zdobersek> .apt b
<dz0ny_> .apt xfce4-v
<jabuk> xfce4-verve-plugin {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> xfce4-volstatus-icon {lucid}
<jabuk> xfce4-volumed {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> xfce4-volumed-dbg {lucid}
<dz0ny_> e :)
<zdobersek> .apt en
<jabuk> enscript {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> ensymble {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> ent {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> entagged {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> entangle {raring, saucy, trusty}
<CrazyLemon> pa tale .apt xfce ni izpisal enakih rezultatov kot tisti zgoraj :)
<jabuk> entangle-dbg {raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> enum {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> env-preseed {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<zdobersek> ent!
<jabuk> environment-modules {quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> envstore {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<zdobersek> HEY
<zdobersek> Freedom Of Information violation
<zdobersek> pri 10 se ustavi
<CrazyLemon> aja..to je xfce* search
<CrazyLemon> ne *xfce*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you are only worthy of 10 results :>
<dz0ny_> .apt xfce4
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-2-dev {trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-2-dbg {trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-2-0 {trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-1-dev {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-1-dbg {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-1-0 {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4menu-0.1-dev {lucid}
<jabuk> libxfce4menu-0.1-dbg {lucid}
<jabuk> libxfce4menu-0.1-0 {lucid}
<jabuk> xfce4 {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<dz0ny_> .aptf evp.h
<jabuk> /usr/include/xmlsec1/xmlsec/openssl/evp.h > libxmlsec1-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/openssl/evp.h > libssl-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/heimdal/hcrypto/evp.h > heimdal-multidev
<jabuk> /usr/include/hcrypto/evp.h > heimdal-dev
<dz0ny_> .aptf porn.png
<speed-> .apt a
<speed-> .apt abc
<jabuk> libkabc4 {precise, precise-updates, quantal, quantal-updates, raring, raring-updates, saucy, saucy-updates, trusty}
<jabuk> libgrabcd-readconfig-perl {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libakonadi-kabc4 {precise, precise-updates, quantal, quantal-updates, raring, raring-updates, saucy, saucy-updates, trusty}
<jabuk> grabcd-rip {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> grabcd-encode {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> grabc {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> abcmidi-yaps {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> abcmidi {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> abcm2ps {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> abcde {lucid, lucid-updates, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<dz0ny_> ok updates gre ven
<chemist^> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 9.9°C @13.01.2014 20:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89% Veter: zahodnik 2.7 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<jabuk> Koper: 8.44°C, Sončni vzhod: 07:42:13, Sončni zahod: 16:45:38
<Pepelka> Forecast
<Pepelka> »Full-featured, global weather service, complete with 7-day forecasts that cover world, beautiful weather visualizations, and a time machine for exploring the weather in the past and far future.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ lucid tudi lahko gre vn pa raring
<dz0ny_> lucid poganjam pa raring tud
<speed-> ej narod sprobaval ze kdo mariadb
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ desktop ali server?
<dz0ny_> server
<dz0ny_> .aptf porn
<speed-> jaz sem cist navdusen koliko boljse dela od mysqla :)
<dz0ny_> hm cudni so
<dz0ny_> ni porn
<chemist^> :D
<dz0ny_> .apt maria
<jabuk> maria-doc {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> maria {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<dz0ny_> .apt xfce
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-1-dev {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-1-dbg {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-1-0 {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4menu-0.1-dev {lucid}
<jabuk> libxfce4menu-0.1-dbg {lucid}
<jabuk> libxfce4menu-0.1-0 {lucid}
<jabuk> gtk3-engines-xfce {quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> gtk2-engines-xfce {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> glade-xfce {lucid, precise, quantal, raring}
<jabuk> desktopnova-module-xfce {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<dz0ny_> 300ms delay :>
<dz0ny_> .apt xfce4
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-2-dev {trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-2-dbg {trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-2-0 {trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-1-dev {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-1-dbg {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4ui-1-0 {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libxfce4menu-0.1-dev {lucid}
<jabuk> libxfce4menu-0.1-dbg {lucid}
<jabuk> libxfce4menu-0.1-0 {lucid}
<jabuk> xfce4 {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<speed-> drugace pa resno ce ma kdo opravka z velikimi innodb tabelami pa mora kaj hitro premetat, mariadb is the way to go :)
<speed-> mysql mi je umiral ko je mogel par 100k vnosov premetat, tu pa se sploh ne opazi, web dela normalno dalje vse ok...adijo pamet
<speed-> zdaj pa bom vtihno, ker vidim da vas ne zanima, ali pa ze znate :
<speed-> :p
<yang> men filajo mysql tabelo spammerji
<yang> z posti na blogih
<yang> wordpress ma tko butasto narejeno, da lahko samo po 20 postov brises samo, mors nek addon nalozit da jih lahko vec pobrises
<speed-> :)
<speed-> jah nic captcho jim fukni gor :)
<speed-> samo baje kitajci ze zaposlujejo ljudi, keri cele dneve 'dekodirajo' to :)
<CrazyLemon> ne sam kitajci..veš kok je indijcev ki to počnejo :)
<lynxlynxlynx> še nisem videl, še vedno so iskali programatične razbijalce
<speed-> ja samo poglej, ce si ze v taki situaciji, bom rajsi te fleke prepisoval kot pa iphone sestavlal :)
<speed-> to je tam misljeno verjetno kot delo v pisarni haha
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, če se komu splača, ljudje smo prepočasni
<yang> speed-: hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> speed--
<yang> speed-: ves kaj mi je pred leti en rekel, da kitajci delajo in stane 50 dolarjev, da ti 2D sliko spremenijo v 3D (spektrografsko)
<yang> to morjo nanizati vsak piel posebej da dobi globinski efekt
<yang> pixel
<speed-> uh
<yang> pol je tip pokazal enih 20 slik takih
<yang> nebi vedel da so to rocno "premaknili" tko dobro je blo narejeno
<speed-> ja saj
<speed-> delajo svasta oni
<yang> mislim da je to dela za en dan, ce si hiter v temu
<speed-> pa 50 usd
<yang> ja
<speed-> pa z tem tam zivi celi mesec
<yang> to je tam kr neki dnara
<speed-> ajde no celi mesec mogoce ne, ampak dosti pa ja
<yang> ja
<speed-> prinas pa zna biti premalo za rundo lol
<yang> za 50 usd, se tukaj delas cel dan to
<yang> tko da evo, ce se bo kdo spomnil naj se zacne s tem ukvarjat, das ceno 45 usd in si konkurencen
<speed-> hehe
<yang> pa 10% hocem za idejo
<yang> :)
<speed-> pa jaz 1% ker sem prica temu dogodku
<yang> ;)
<speed-> zdaj ne dolgo sem dobil en zvocnik
<speed-> to nemores verjet
<speed-> 5 x 5 x 5 cm kocka
<speed-> pa ves kaki zvok ma, pa baterija drzi nevem kak dugo :)
<yang> drgac pa za tole ste slisal ze ? http://samasource.org/
<Pepelka> Samasource
<speed-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZReIi6rKmZc
<speed-> evo tocno to
<Pepelka> mini bass cube jay-tech - YouTube
<speed-> samo mi je nas stari ze zaplenil ker je cist navdusen :)
<speed-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tmOhd0EKrw
<Pepelka> Mini-BASS-Cube - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This is magic«
<speed-> tu je se en, da ze plese od basov hehe
<yang> speed-: vcasih so reperji meli kasetofone cez ramena, ce so hotli bli frajerji, zdaj majo lahko takole zadevo v zepu
<speed-> ja
<speed-> samo jaz se zdaj nemorem verjet, ker je to tak malo pa da dober/mocen zvok pa baterija tudi drzi :)
<speed-> svasta
<chemist^> poglejte si to raje
<chemist^> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGskTx0P7MI
<Pepelka> Swiss researchers created a cube that can sit jump - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Swiss researchers have created a metallic cube that can "walk" across a surface. Staff at the Federal Institute of Technology Zurich crammed a series of iner...«
<chemist^> uno... O_o ;D
<speed-> hehe kul
<chemist^> smeh ful :)
<zdobersek> jabuk: ciao
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#37/master (Janez Troha): The build was broken. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/16891554
<dz0ny_> .aptf log.h
<jabuk> /usr/include/barry18/barry/log.h > libbarry-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/avahi-core/log.h > libavahi-core-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/alliance/log.h > alliance
<jabuk> /usr/include/Swiften/Base/Log.h > libswiften-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/QtZeitgeist/log.h > libqzeitgeist-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/ImageMagick/magick/log.h > libmagickcore-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/GraphicsMagick/magick/log.h > libgraphicsmagick1-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/Eris-1.3/Eris/Log.h > liberis-1.3-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/ClanLib-1.0/ClanLib/Core/System/log.h > libclanlib-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/CGAL/Tools/Log.h > libcgal-dev
<dz0ny_> .imdb Instructions Not Included
<jabuk> No se Aceptan Devoluciones (2013) 115 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.7/10 (6,815 glasov) MT: 55/100
<jabuk> A man who has made a new life for himself and the daughter left on his doorstep 6 years ago finds his family threatened when the birth mother resurfaces.
<jabuk> Trailer:http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2761992473/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<jabuk> Povezava:http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2378281/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> stupid space
<dz0ny_> pa ?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<CrazyLemon> to imaš tudi pri videu :)
<dz0ny_> recmo split("?")[0]
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<zdobersek> regex? ne?
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#38/master (Janez Troha): The build was fixed. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/16893275
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek stop suggesting and commit ffs!
<zdobersek> meeh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a lahk kr v masterju popravim.. ne bi delal branch samo zaradi spejsa :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma verjetno boš ti še kaj dodal.. pa boš takrat še to popravu :)
<dz0ny_> jp kr popravi v masterju
<dz0ny_> git fetch
<dz0ny_> al pa git pull
<dz0ny_> odvisn ce si ze kej delal
<lynxlynxlynx> http://xkcd.com/1171/
<Pepelka> xkcd: Perl Problems
<zdobersek> Perl problem #1: Perl
<zdobersek> ln.
<dz0ny_> hekas kej?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ^^
<dz0ny_> al zkaljucmo danes
<dz0ny_> mah
<dz0ny_> .imdb True Detective
<jabuk> True Detective (TV Series 2014– ) 60 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 9.5/10 (1,378 glasov) MT: 5 user
<jabuk> The lives of two detectives, Rust Cohle and Martin Hart, become entangled during a 17-year hunt for a serial killer in Louisiana.
<jabuk> Trailer:http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2454169625/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<jabuk> Povezava:http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2356777/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> m?
<CrazyLemon> alive? :)
<CrazyLemon> git status
<CrazyLemon> # On branch master
<CrazyLemon> # Your branch is ahead of 'origin/master' by 12 commits.
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je ta zadnja vrstica
<dz0ny_> git fetch pozen
<lynxlynxlynx> ker teh stvari ni v origin?
<dz0ny_> jp
<CrazyLemon> sm pognal git pull origin master
<lynxlynxlynx> to bi rešil s push al pa pull z druge strani
<lynxlynxlynx> to so tvoje stvaritve
<dz0ny_> sam se mi zdi da si bil se v svojmu branchu
<lynxlynxlynx> git cherry origin
<CrazyLemon> git branch
<CrazyLemon>   feature/AddIMDBlink
<CrazyLemon>   feature/ircbot
<CrazyLemon> * master
<CrazyLemon> nope..master branch
<dz0ny_> git rebase origin/master
<CrazyLemon>  git status
<CrazyLemon> # On branch master
<CrazyLemon> nothing to commit (working directory clean)
<CrazyLemon> ok..zdaj bo
<CrazyLemon> i guess :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ done
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: se se builda
<dz0ny_> 2-3 minute
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ meni je najprej test failal pri american pie
<CrazyLemon> pol je pa sel skozi
<dz0ny_> mhm imdb vcasih potece
<dz0ny_> cas
<dz0ny_> 16s je omejitev
<dz0ny_> Error: timeout of 16000ms exceeded
 * CrazyLemon kicks travis-ci
<dz0ny_> meh travis rab ponoc
<dz0ny_> k USA vsi delajo
<dz0ny_> .imdb true detectives
<jabuk> True Detectives (TV Series 1990–1991) 60 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.6/10 (7 glasov) MT: write review
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098934/
<dz0ny_> .imdb True Detective
<jabuk> True Detective (TV Series 2014– ) 60 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 9.4/10 (1,486 glasov) MT: 5 user
<jabuk> The lives of two detectives, Rust Cohle and Martin Hart, become entangled during a 17-year hunt for a serial killer in Louisiana.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2454169625/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2356777/
<CrazyLemon> no..zdaj pa lahko mirno zaspim :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#40/master (Janez Troha): The build passed. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/16900283
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#41/master (Janez Troha): The build passed. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/16900547
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-14
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#42/master (Janez Troha): The build passed. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/16901849
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: glasni ventilatorji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41292/#p41292
<napsy> http://worldofgnome.org/try-firefox-australis/
<Pepelka> Try Firefox Australis! | woGue
<napsy> tole pa zgleda ze kr fletno
<dz0ny> skoda ker niso zdruzil search pa naslovne vrstice
<zdobersek> fork it
<dz0ny> fix it
<dz0ny> aja blink gre v chromium
<zdobersek> blink/gecko nimasta dosti vpliva na browser UI
<dz0ny> but blink
 * zdobersek blinked
<yang> heh, dozdeva se mi da je kampanija za "lignux" hoax
<lipa> yang: linux*
<dz0ny> vprasaj se tud ce bi bla, zakaj se ti je lignux zdelo dobro ime :)?
<lipa> dz0ny: linux*
<yang> lignux se mi zdi dobro ime, ker je krajse kot GNU/Linux
<lipa> yang: linux*
<yang> >>
<yang> In May 1996, Stallman released Emacs 19.31 with the Autoconf system target "linux" changed to "lignux" (shortly thereafter changed to "linux-gnu" in emacs 19.32), and included an essay "Linux and the GNU system" suggesting that people use the terms "Linux-based GNU system" (or "GNU/Linux system" or "Lignux" for short)
<lipa> yang: linux*
<dz0ny> ja tko kot je omleta/Nutela ful dobra okrajsava onut
<yang> mal je hecno da je tist objavljeno na imgur, na FSF pa o tej kampaniji ne duha ne sluha
<yang> evo OLPC je prisel v paketu, nekam majhen paket je
<dz0ny> da ni sam slikca :>
<dz0ny> not
<dz0ny> pa mal starga zeleza
<dz0ny> al pa kamnov
<dz0ny> ne sej to je credit size, these days
<yang> ja hehe, ne je blo ok
<yang> http://jp.si/XO-1/
<sasa84> juhuuu
<yang> ola sasa84
<sasa84> živjo yang
<chemist^> to je ze 3. zapored od kadar imam xfce da mi uspe iz prve se povezat
<chemist^> anyway...dobro jutro vsem
<yang> chemist^: kaj pa ima window manager vezo z povezljivostjo ?
<yang> mora biti drugje vzrok da se ti drugace ne uspe povezati
<chemist^> newem newem ;D
<chemist^> mogoce vsi uni neki service-i ki so prsli zrawen kdce
<chemist^> kde
<chemist^> akonadi server in podobno
<idioterna> akonadi je dizaster
<yang> mozno da kaj ni pravilno konfigurirano
<chemist^> idioterna, se strinjam
<idioterna> mislm tut internally
<yang> chemist^: na gnnome mas pa avahija
<idioterna> avahi je cist neki tretga
<chemist^> ja
<idioterna> avahi mas tut pod kde
<chemist^> ;D
<chemist^> ma nism meu problemov z njim
<chemist^> in kj zdej na xfce niam ne enega ne drugega
<chemist^> in je praw kul :D
<idioterna> avahi je bonjour al kko ze apple rece temu
<idioterna> zeroconf pac
<dz0ny> oboje se gre dns-sd
<dz0ny> pa nikol ne dela tako kot bi moralo
<dz0ny> ker ruterji apc dropajo mcast traffic
<dz0ny> k ne znajo ttl hoop stet
<yang> kaksen smotan dezeven dan
<yang> .vreme lj
<lipa> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7°C @14.01.2014 11:00 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 93% Veter: severovzhodnik 0.8 m/s
<lipa> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184962,14.521643
<lipa> Ljubljana: 6.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:40:06, Sončni zahod: 15:42:09
<CrazyLemon> well that cant be right
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<lipa> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 13.8°C @14.01.2014 11:00 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 76% Veter: južni veter 3 m/s
<lipa> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<lipa> Koper: 12.38°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:41:41, Sončni zahod: 15:46:53
<yang> haha 14 stopinj jaunarja
<dz0ny> no rain?
<CrazyLemon> hm.. nekdo ga je pokvaru
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny rain..ampak sončni zahod je eno uro pozneje
<yang> .vreme boja
<yang> .vreme piran
<lipa> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 7°C @14.01.2014 7:00 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 93% Veter: undefined undefined m/s
<lipa> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0664112,14.4018789
<lipa> Občina Medvode: 3.58°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:40:45, Sončni zahod: 15:42:28
<lipa> ARSO: Piran-ocean. boja (0m): 12°C @14.01.2014 10:00 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 76% Veter: južni veter 2.6 m/s
<lipa> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.528319,13.5682895
<lipa> Portoroz: 12.39°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:42:16, Sončni zahod: 15:47:36
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: next todo Vlažnost: 93% Veter: undefined undefined m/s
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny replace("undefined", "") :D
<dz0ny> if veter?
<dz0ny>   show this line
<CrazyLemon> do it :>
<chemist^> zdj so se mi pojavli neki update-i za BIND
<chemist^> ma jz ce nimam dns streznika...kaj rabim bind?
<dz0ny> .apt bind9
<lipa> libbind9-90 {raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libbind9-80 {precise, quantal}
<lipa> libbind9-60 {lucid}
<lipa> gforge-dns-bind9 {lucid, precise, quantal}
<lipa> bind9utils {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> bind9-host {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> bind9-doc {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> bind9 {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<dz0ny> bind9utils verjetno
<CrazyLemon> sej ni posodobitev bind strežnika..ampak bind hosta
<CrazyLemon> ne..bind9-host pa knjižnic
<chemist^> torej...je ok ce imam to? ;)
<CrazyLemon> je ok :)
<chemist^> ker to je prvic da vidim da se mi to update-a ... oz. nikoli nism sou za tem... enkrat pa sm se zajebaval neki s tem Bind-om na serverju pa sm mislu da je to to
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sončni vzhod/zahod je še vedno na poletnem času
<dz0ny> poglej od kje ga dobim :)
<dz0ny> ne morem tistega hackat
<CrazyLemon> z yahooja :)
<dz0ny> ya
<dz0ny> em ne
<dz0ny> z forecast.io
<dz0ny> lahko se pa sam odločiš računat
<chemist^> .vreme koper
<lipa> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 13.5°C @14.01.2014 11:30 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 79% Veter: južni veter 3.4 m/s
<lipa> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<lipa> Koper: 12.24°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:41:41, Sončni zahod: 15:46:53
<chemist^> samo...tle ne pise ce dezuje al ne
<chemist^> pa zracni pritisk :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny  ◦ test .vreme lj: Vzhod:07:40:06 Zahod:16:42:09
<CrazyLemon> local time ti ne Å¡tima :)
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<lipa> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 8.5°C @14.01.2014 11:30 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 94% Veter: južni veter 2.4 m/s
<lipa> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.8131644,14.3171319
<lipa> Rakek: 7.05°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:40:11, Sončni zahod: 15:43:40
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, za naše kraje dela... ostalo nas ne zanima :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj dela? :)
<dz0ny> em javascript timezone
<dz0ny> mism da mamo utc :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mislim da mamo utc+1 :)
<dz0ny> ja moral bi met
<CrazyLemon> like i said.. nič nisem spreminjal kode razn console.log pa mi izpiše prav :)
<dz0ny> sam v /etc/timezone ni
<CrazyLemon> tko da imho vzame local()
<dz0ny> pr men v buildu
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> spremeni? :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/blob/master/Dockerfile#L25
<Pepelka> ircbot/Dockerfile at master · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#43/master (Janez Troha): The build was broken. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/16926414
<chemist^> kje so tej dnevi ko smo irc bote programirali fak
<chemist^> 15 let nazaj mona ;D
<chemist^> ne spomnem se skoraj nic :P
<zdobersek> kvizi pa to :>
<speed-> na njih smo odrasli haha :)
<chemist^> med drugim tudi kviz ja
<chemist^> ;D
<idioterna> na zemanti mamo irc server pa bota k z youtuba potegne audio stream pa ga playa na zvocnike ce mu das video id
<zdobersek> to kr na single request al morajo dodatni ljudje vseckat predlog?
<dz0ny> a niste na hipchat
<dz0ny> wierdos :)
<idioterna> hiwhat?
<idioterna> we try to keep things simple
<zdobersek> 'Zemanta -- keeping NLP simple'
<chemist^> lol kira slika.... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152156301600638&set=a.10151864330370638.1073741825.123771635637&type=1&theater
<chemist^> ;D
<Pepelka> Dead Kennedys - Mobilne objave | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Dead Kennedys posted this photo on 2014-01-13. 21662 likes. 318 comments. 6655 shares.«
<yang> kaksen dan, se mi spi, grem mal zalegnt
<chemist^> jz si bom pa navil enega
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> moram si it kupit novo wifi tipkovnico
<chemist^> sedanja se je priblizno 5 ur namakala u luzi mleka
<chemist^> ;D
<chemist^> prejsnja u kavi
<chemist^> me zanima v cemu bo ta nova
<sasa84> yang, lahkonočko ;)
<chemist^> vedno sm kupival logitech
<chemist^> enkrat je punca kupla od firme Trust ... in sem bil res prijetno presenecen nad razdaljo, ki jo je premogla in tudi nad skromno porabo baterij
<CrazyLemon> baterije..fuj :)
<chemist^> imate kj izkusenj s tem? kj se mi bolj splaca uzet neko drazjo varjanto...al tako neko trust, ki jo bom itak spet polil z necim v roku 1ga leta? :D
<chemist^> CrazyLemon kaj pa :)
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, tipkovnico na soncno energijo? :D
<CrazyLemon> kabel! ni ga čez kabel! :) to z baterijami res ne maram :)
<chemist^> mah
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ zakaj si ne kupiš kakšno waterproof? :)
<chemist^> kabel sux
<chemist^> ce hocem si dat na Full HD televizijo sliko
<chemist^> hocem bit able to uporabljat pc na postlji ;)
<CrazyLemon> !g playstore droidmote
<Pepelka> DroidMote Server - Android Apps on Google Play https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.videomap.droidmoteserver
<chemist^> dokler mi ni sla ta ki sm jo mel v qrac
 * CrazyLemon uporablja droidmote za tv
<chemist^> nism sploh prizgal monitorja
<CrazyLemon> če sm na kavču
<chemist^> ma ne za tv gledat...za tipkat, brskat po netu, delat whatever
<chemist^> in ... ne mores normalno tipkat na touchscreen-u...vsaj ne "relativno" hitro
<yang> chemist^: cherry so dost v redu tipkovnice
<yang> chemist^: pa lahko jo baje operes kar v pomivalcu
<chemist^> haha
<chemist^> in kolko to stane
<chemist^> 100 €
<chemist^> ?
<CrazyLemon> pa drage tudi :)
<yang> nevem, jaz sem za svojo dal 20 eur, sam je navadna usb
<yang> sasa84: lahko noc :)
<sasa84> ;)
<chemist^> ma sem razmisljal al vzet eno osvetljeno na usb
<chemist^> al eno wifi...
<chemist^> ker itak usb podaljsek imam
<chemist^> in wifi misko imam
<CrazyLemon> chemist^
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2260031216/tipkovnica-logitech-k750-brezzicna-solarno-polnjenje
<Pepelka> Tipkovnica Logitech K750, brezžična, solarno polnjenje - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Izredno kakovostna solarno napajana brezžična tipkovnica, ki deluje na 2,4 GHz, ima nizko profilne tipke ter je debela le 8 mm. Ima tudi lux meter, ki prikazuje stanje tipkovnice.«
<CrazyLemon> sončna energija! :>
<chemist^> mooo
<chemist^> ke smeeeeh
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> skoda da je 50 €
<chemist^> ;D
<CrazyLemon> 49€!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<chemist^> ja uau :D
<chemist^> nemorem niti na kavo
<CrazyLemon> .vreme boja
<chemist^> z unim 1 evrom ;D
<lipa> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 7°C @14.01.2014 7:00 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 93% Veter: undefined undefined m/s
<lipa> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0664112,14.4018789
<lipa> Dobrova: 4.07°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:40:45, Sončni zahod: 15:42:28
<chemist^> nastimajte enga za markovec
<chemist^> v kopru :D
<chemist^> baje da imamo 2 al 3 vremenske postaje tle ;D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.geostik.com/mv40.asp
<Pepelka> MapView v4
<Pepelka> »geoStik ZEVS - pregled vremenskih postaj«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa naj bi izpisalo če je undefined ?
<CrazyLemon> "Veter:    " ?
<dz0ny> ne skip that line
<dz0ny> if / else
<CrazyLemon> ok
<dz0ny> Vlažnost: 93% Veter: JV 32 m/s / Vlažnost: 93%
<chemist^> ta zemljevid kaze samo 1
<chemist^> "amaterska vremenska postaja"
<chemist^> nekje v prisojah
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm kr pushal v master :)
<CrazyLemon> travis-ci ...
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#44/master (Dražen M): The build was fixed. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/16929308
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: za fix ponavadi daš še test case
<dz0ny> fyi za v bodoče
<chemist^> pizda res vam je dolgcas :D
<dz0ny> chemist^: pa on je reku da bi se rad git naučil
<dz0ny> pa ga malo "hecam"
<dz0ny> ce mu ni v interesu pac ne bo naredu
<chemist^> :)
<chemist^> zdj si probavam instalirat office 2010 v ubuntu ;D
<chemist^> s playonlinux
<chemist^> bomo vidli kko bo z aktivacijo
<chemist^> kire vse alternative daemon-tools za ubuntu obstajajo?
<chemist^> trenutno uporabljam acetoneISO, sm kr zadovoljen
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> zakaj pa to rabis?
<dz0ny> em mount
<dz0ny> mas
<idioterna> mount file.iso /mnt -o loop
<dz0ny> kaj se rabis :)?
<chemist^> ker se mi ne da vsakic vpisovat v terminal cel /path/to/iso
<dz0ny> mas diski app
<dz0ny> native ubuntu
<dz0ny> pol mas priklopnik arhivov app
<chemist^> idioterna, kaj pomeni -o loop?
<idioterna> da je loopback
<idioterna> da ni real device ampak file in zato rabi fake block device
<chemist^> aha ok
<chemist^> tnx
<chemist^> nic, grem jz kupit tipkovnico ;D
<chemist^> bomo potem o tem
<chemist^> ciao ;)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny test case?
<dz0ny> da vrne pravilno za tis if / else
<dz0ny> eden za if drug za else
<dz0ny> pac dva kraja
<dz0ny> das
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny aja.. vrne pravilno
<CrazyLemon> sm pri sebi testiral za .vreme boja
<dz0ny> .apt php5
<lipa> php5-auth-pam {lucid, precise}
<lipa> php5-apcu {saucy, trusty}
<lipa> php5-adodb {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libphp5-embed {quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libow-php5 {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libgv-php5 {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libexpect-php5 {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libapache2-mod-php5filter {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libapache2-mod-php5 {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> php5 {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<dz0ny> .apt php5-cli
<lipa> php5-cli {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<zdobersek> .apt json
<lipa> jsonbot {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<CrazyLemon> .apt coffee
<lipa> t-coffee-examples {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> t-coffee-doc {lucid, precise, quantal, raring}
<lipa> t-coffee {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> ruby-coffee-script-source {quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> ruby-coffee-script {quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> ruby-coffee-rails {quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libjs-coffeescript {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> coffeescript-doc {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> coffeescript {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lynxlynxlynx> .apt gemrb
<napsy> joy
<lynxlynxlynx> .apt rsync
<lipa> librsync-dev {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> librsync-dbg {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libfile-rsyncp-perl {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libfile-rsync-perl {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> gtkrsync {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> grsync {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> gadmin-rsync-dbg {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> gadmin-rsync {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> banshee-extension-foldersync {precise, quantal, raring, saucy}
<lipa> rsync {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lynxlynxlynx> not enough spam
<napsy> .apt *
<napsy> .apt [a-z]
<napsy> boo
<idioterna> http://31.media.tumblr.com/d0415ed3f7948f971f3b20c5f382578a/tumblr_mz3gprxBus1rdeo1uo1_1280.jpg
<CrazyLemon> fake!
<CrazyLemon> spd pedala pa japonke? c'mon
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-NnopwS900IQ/T3OJrErnb2I/AAAAAAAAAuU/E7ZIl4Jqtz8/s1600/sh-fl05b.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Banshee 2.9.0 Lands In The Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr Repositories  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/XS2yV4Zpqag/banshee-290-lands-in-ubuntu-1404-trusty.html
<chemist^> kko sm veseu da mam to alfa wifi usb kartico :)
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.ubuntu.si
<lipa> www.ubuntu.si ni dosegljiva
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> timeouta ves čas
<CrazyLemon> timeouta ves čas
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.ubuntu.si
<lipa> www.ubuntu.si je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> olé
<chemist^> hudo
<chemist^> freelancer dela na playonlinux fenomenalno
<chemist^> lahko mam igro na enem workspaceu in ostalo na drugem zakon
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Cloud Sync Tool `Seafile` 2.1 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/RZc_Xpfai9c/cloud-sync-tool-seafile-21-released.html
<dz0ny> hm bash kako recem if [ $verzija -ge "5.4+" ]
<lynxlynxlynx> kako želiš primerjat?
<lynxlynxlynx> pravega version-sorta nima vgrajenega
<dz0ny> $verzija je recimo "5.5.18"
<dz0ny> problem je string
<lynxlynxlynx> torej ti je dovolj string compare?
<lynxlynxlynx> samo Å¡e enega oglatega dodaj na vsako stran
<lynxlynxlynx> in potem lahko še polepšaš z >
<lynxlynxlynx> sam ne verjamem, da je dejansko obstajala različica 5.4+
<dz0ny> hm ne bo Å¡lo http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4023830/bash-how-compare-two-strings-in-version-format
<Pepelka> linux - Bash. How compare two strings in "version" format - Stack Overflow
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: 5.6 obstaja :)
<lynxlynxlynx> no sej, ti si uporabil literal
<lynxlynxlynx> dej mi pol minute
<lynxlynxlynx> sort -V <<< $b$'\n'$a | tail -n1 | grep -Fxq $a
<dz0ny> mja osx odpade
<lynxlynxlynx> a="5.5.18"; b="5.4+"
<lynxlynxlynx> osx?
<dz0ny> pa busybox recimo
<dz0ny> nc bom sam warning dal zdej
<dz0ny> ker to je res samo par spedifičnih verzij da ne gre
<lynxlynxlynx> za take preproste stvari je pa v redu numerična metoda, če so različice vedno podane z istim številom polj
<dz0ny> niso
<dz0ny> i know
<dz0ny> k je ze zdej tip tko delal da je za vsako verzijo naredu definicijo
<dz0ny> pa notr patche naštel
<dz0ny> pa podporo
<dz0ny> pol pa sourcal
<orion1111> zanima me, za vse tukaj ki delate z Javo v službi, ali zahtevajo tam Spring?
<orion1111> *znanje Spring-a
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, če je kdo tak tle, mihata ni
<pitko> večer
<chemist^> cet
<chemist^> cer
<pitko> kej nobega :D?
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Phones from Major OEMs? Not Before 2015, Says Jono Bacon  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/vAwaXGMMdcE/ubuntu-phone-small-oem-no-apps
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] matdevil: LXLE/Korora language BUG  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41293/#p41293
<sasa84_> pitko, juhuuuuu
<pitko> dan srečnga pa zdravga
<sasa84_> je kej si zdej ti naš brucko ;)
<pitko> brucko je rekla :D
<sasa84_> a boš reku, d nis bruc? :P
<sasa84_> a Å¡ola laufa? :P
<pitko> ne
<pitko> :D
<pitko> pomojm bom še neki časa bruc
<sasa84_> ccc
<pitko> :D
<chemist^> sasa84__ na keri fax hodis ti?
<dz0ny> chemist^: za pridne punce
<chemist^> and that is?
<CrazyLemon> hm..dvd rom se ne odpre
<sasa84__> chemist^, teof
<chemist^> o boze
<chemist^> :D
<sasa84> ?
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ jp.. to je glavni predmet
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> med drugim tud ja
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> kaj vas ucijo o bozjem delcu pri kvantni mehaniki?
<chemist^> :D
<sasa84> chemist^, ne mi rečt, da ob vse svoji razgledanosti še nisi prišel do katol. nauka o stvarjenju, kjer adam in eva ne obstajata, svet ni nastal v sedmih dneh in da zgodba ni kontra sodobni kozmologiji...?
<dz0ny> hm jud bi te obesu zdej
<chemist^> jz sm cu da je bil bog ful pijan 6. dan ko je ustvaru adama in evo in pol ko je 7. dan prisu pogledat kaj je naredu in vidu adama je reku: "mja...ni slabo ne" ... a ko je vidu evo: "aaa jebiga, ta se bo morala sminkat" :DDD
<dz0ny> kamenjal :)
<sasa84> chemist^, ps: s stališča krščanske (v najširšem pomenu) teologije, je ime "zgrešeno", ker če bi bil to božji delec, smo v panteizmu
<sasa84> dz0ny, ne bi... problem so bl kšne evangelikalske sekte
<chemist^> ma se zajebavam dej ;) umiri se
<yang> bozji delec je napacna razlaga, zadnjic sem bral intervju s higgsom
<chemist^> itak da je napacna ;)
<sasa84> yang, ja...do božjega delca je prišlo, ker ni smel uporabt druge besede :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: cak a pol ob stvarjenju pa je bila "zemlja" del panteizma
<dz0ny> al kako si to razlagate
<yang> najbolj mi je vsec pri higgsu, da pise da niti enkrat ni uporabljal racunalnika in nikoli prebral emaila z ekrana, oz. so mu vse maile printale tajnice
<sasa84> ne ne... govorim o tem, če je higgsov bozon kao "božji delec"... smo v panteizmu
<speed-> lol chemist^ dober :)
<chemist^> ;))
<sasa84> dz0ny, bog je različen od stvari, ni njen del
<sasa84> tvari*
<yang> bog je abstrakten
<dz0ny> ok kako je potem lahko vseprisoten
<dz0ny> mislim sej gedo vse tri religije v isto smer
<sasa84> vseprisotnost ni vezana na tvar
<dz0ny> čas...
<dz0ny> zdej se minolovca igrava
<sasa84> ja, dejansko vsi trije monoteizmi ne pristajajo v panteizem
<sasa84> ampak bog je izven časa... čas nanj nima vpliva
<sasa84> (če izvzamemo inkarnacijo seveda) :)
<dz0ny> čas je tko al tko samo človeška abstrakcija
<yang> sasa84: ampak men se zdi pojmovanje nebes in pekla zgresena pr krscanstvu
<dz0ny> a pol je človek tud izven časa :>?
<yang> sploh recimo ljudje kot so samomorilci da gredo v pekel, oni majo pekel ze na zemlji
<dz0ny> no sej je
<sasa84> yang, ne enačit vseh cerkva v vsakem času :)
<yang> ja a ni to se vseeno dejanska razlaga
<sasa84> dz0ny, če jemljemo dušo kot noslko "človeka" (po smrti)... potem je res to nek ne-čas al pa izven časovnost...
<yang> sasa84: tale razlaga mi je boljsa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8B-uPNCvXg
<sasa84> katol. cerkev v vsej svoji zgodovini ni Å¡e nikogar poslala v pekel
<Pepelka> Kaj pravijo Vede o samomoru. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Kaj pravijo Vede o samomoru v oddaji Duhovni utrip.«
<sasa84> yang, kar se tiče nebe in pekla... so neke "verske resnice", ampak načeloma se pa strinjamo tud v tem, da so to stvari izven našega izkustva in glede kšnih stvari so različna mnenja
<sasa84> jaz npr. zavzem anačelo, da je pekel realan možnost
<sasa84> realna
 * sasa84 gre na čik...brb
<yang> sasa84: jst si mislim, da imas lahko oboje nebesa in pekel ze na zemlji, kakor ti je dano
<yang> oz. da so zadeve, katere moras izusiti, da osebnostno napredujes
<yang> tisto, da ti bo sojeno po smrti, morda tudi do neke mere drzi, vendar ne v smislu kot ga tolmaci katoliska cerkev
<yang> ker poglej samomorilci gredo v pekel, pedofili pa v nebesa
<yang> katoliska cerkev ima precej dvojna merila, vsaj tako si bolj tolmacijo da so nekatere zadeve bolj na kozo pisane
<lynxlynxlynx> a maš kakšno statistiko za to delitev?
<yang> statistike nimam, vendar poglej primer, pri katolikih uzivanje mesa ni sporno, in tudi zivali po njihovem prepricanju ne gredo v nebesa
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj ma to s pedofili?
<yang> jah a ne ves kaj sem mislil nakazati ?
<yang> veliko zupnikov je blo obtozenih pedofilije in verjetno so vsi v nebesih
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem zakaj predpostavljaš, da grejo v nebesa
<sasa84_> yang, to je tvoja predpostavka, kdo kam gre... zaenkrat cerkev predpostavlja samo nebesa, Å¡e nobenga ni poslala v pekel
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem bog ane, samo pri lastnih sikopantih bi imel še strožja moralna merila kot pri ostalih, če bi imel tak posmrtni sistem
<sasa84_> gre se za to, da človek nima moči, da bi nekoga kam postavljal
<sasa84_> celotna zadeva bo prepuščena nekomu drugemu
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<yang> ja
<yang> drzi to
<yang> oz. s tem mnenjem se strinjam
<sasa84_> to je katol. nauk o "posledni sodbi"
<sasa84_> poslednji
<sasa84_> no, pa tudi judovski...pa tudi drugih večjih kršč. cerkva, islama ipd
<yang> sasa84_: teorija reinkarnacije je bolj zanimiva in bolj razumljiva, ker iz pekla se nikoli ne mores resiti, tam ostanes za vedno po katoliskem prepricanju
<lynxlynxlynx> iz nebes tudi ne
<sasa84_> yang, ampak za pekel se bo človek odločil sam
<lynxlynxlynx> razen če bo spet vojna
<Matthai> kaj pa če v peklu že živimo?
<yang> sasa84_: kdo pa je sploh postavil to delitev na nebesa in pekel v krscanski religiji ?
<sasa84_> za to pravim, da je pekel realna možnost... že iz zgodbe o stvarjenju izhaja ideja, da je človek ustvarjen s svobodno voljo, v katero bog nikol ne posega... in na koncu se bo lahko nekdo odločil drugače
<sasa84_> yang, to izhaja že iz judovstva
<yang> Matthai: seveda, kot sem prej napisal, na zemlji lahko izkusis nebesa in  pekel ze za casa zivljenja
<sasa84_> pekel je pri njih "Å¡eol" oz. podzemlje
<sasa84_> je pa res, da je blo tud v judovstvu veliko skupin z različnim naukom
<sasa84_> nekatera veja judosvtva npr. ni priznavala vstajenja od mrtvih
<yang> sasa84_: nekateri judje verjamejo celo v reinkarnacijo in dolocene skupine iz vecih religij vrjamejo v to
<sasa84_> pol imamo neko vejo v judovstvu, kjer so "vice"...in na to se je oprlo tudi krščanstvo
<sasa84_> reinkarnacije ni v judovstvu, kršč. in islamu
<sasa84_> (v originalu)
<yang> poglej na wikipedijo, tm sem prebral
<Matthai> btw, kar se tiče reinkarnacije je pa po moje tako, da če je končni cilj, da se potopiš v nirvano, to pomeni, da si del kolektivne zavesti, zadeva je dosti anti-individualistična
<Matthai> zato je ideja o reinkarnaciji bolj prisotna v Aziji in na vzhodu
<sasa84_> končni cilj reinkarnacije je združitev z brahmanom
<Matthai> v zahodnem svetu, ki je utemeljen na indiviualizmu je pa to manj sprejemljiva ideja
<sasa84_> Matthai, drži... tudi zaradi filozofskega pogleda na boga
<sasa84_> v našem zahodnem pogledu je npr. budizem religija, ki nima boga
<Matthai> ja, pri nas je Bog oseba
<sasa84_> točno
<sasa84_> nekdo, ki je čisto drugačen od oseb in stvari...
<yang> saj je podobno tudi v hinduizmu, tudi tam se je krisna materializiral na zemlji v nekem obdobju
<yang> kot recimo bog v kristusa
<sasa84_> in v perziji je bla prerokba, da se bo rodil kralj med kralji, v egip. spisih je blo govora o neki devici...
<yang> to je prisotno v vecih religijah
<yang> "materializacija"
<lynxlynxlynx> sej so po istem kopitu
<yang> ja verjetno so eni od drugh "prepisovali"
<sasa84_> razen islam... tam odpade tak pogled an boga
<dz0ny> sasa84_: a ni v islamu vec govora kaj je jezus narobe delal kot pa kaj mohamed pravi :)?
<sasa84_> v jud./kršč. je nekako najbolj izvirna zgodba o stvarjenju, ker je to stvarjenje iz nič
<sasa84_> dz0ny, ne.. jezus je prerok v islamu in njegova mati (fatima) pač prerokova mati
<sasa84_> ampak mohamed je dovršil celotno zadevo in je največji prerok
<sasa84_> jezus je v islamu smatran kot "mladostniška stopnja" ...zato ker je skoz govoril o neki ljubezni ;)
<yang> sasa84_: kukr sem gledal dokumentarce o islamu, je veliko zadev prepisanih iz krscanstva, saj je islam nastal tam nekje v 8. stol.
<sasa84_> 6.
<dz0ny> The Quran mentions Jesus by name 25 times—more often than Muhammad[329][330]—and emphasizes that Jesus was a mortal human who, like all other prophets, had been divinely chosen to spread God's message.[331] Islam considers Jesus to be neither the incarnation nor the son of God. Islamic texts emphasize a strict notion of monotheism (tawhid) and forbid the association of partners with God, which would be
<dz0ny> idolatry
<dz0ny> yang: ^^
<dz0ny> Muslims regard the gospels of the New Testament as inauthentic, and believe that Jesus' original message was lost and that Muhammad came later to restore it
<sasa84_> yang, koran zelo bazira na svetem pismu
<dz0ny> pac stari zavezi
<dz0ny> abrahm je taprav dedec
<dz0ny> jezus not
<sasa84_> veliko the velikih zgodb, ki jih poznamo...od abrahama (ibrahima) dalje, so pač svetopisemske
<dz0ny> za muslimane
<sasa84_> ja, abraham je "oče" neke vrste
<sasa84_> kao da je linija po izmaelu (prvemu sinu, ki ga je abraham imel z deklo) prešla v islam
<yang> no fino je vsakega malo poznati, tako kot sasa84_
<yang> drugace hitro zamesas dejstva
<yang> oz. zgodbe
<yang> sam religije lahko preucujes celo zivljenje, pa ne bos do konca prisel
<yang> je kar obsirno
<sasa84_> ja... jaz svoim otrokom pri verouku kar nekej povem o drugih verstvih. prvič zato, da jih ne bodo mel za čudake in drugič zato, da jih bodo spoštoval
<yang> sam recimo to kar se tice "10 bozjih zapovedi" v krscanstvu je pa podobno v vecih religijah
<yang> neka eticna nacela pac
<sasa84_> ponavad se smejijo, ko razlagam kakšne hindusjek obrede... ampak jim včasih povem, da za kšnega hindujca smo pa mi čudni, ko se sprehajamo s jezusovm kipom na velikon. nedeljo :)
<lynxlynxlynx> če je pa orodje organizacije družbe
<chemist^> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> in nadzora
<sasa84_> 10 zapovedi je neke vrste svetovni etos
<sasa84_> je pa res, da je zlo zgrešeno, če religijo zreduciramo sam na etiko
<sasa84_> se mi zdi, da vsebuje še veliko več...in zato je zanimiva tako za tiste, ki verujejo...pa tud za tiste, ki jo preučujejo
<yang> heh moj stari ata je bil komunist, ampak mi je vedno govoril o 10. bozjih zapovedih
<yang> bil je vzgojen kot otrok v krscanskem duhu
<lynxlynxlynx> a je bla v komunizmu vera prepovedana al kaj
<chemist^> ....neumesna....moja pupa igra neko igrico na telefonu podobno ko uno 100 doors al kaj je ze, ki moras ugotovit kako odpret 100 vrat....uglaunem, mora tvorit 8 črk dolgo besedo iz danih crk: p o s d l k a w c y b r ... ki jih lahko uporabis tudi veckrat ... in pol ure tle probavamo vse zivo, na koncu uno probam iz obupa 'password' in prav kao ... faaaak razbit telefon moona ;D
<yang> jah zazeljeno ravno ni bilo da se hodi v cerkev
<chemist^> varjanta admin, admin
<sasa84_> če se mel kšno bl tako službo, je blo bolš, da nisi bil javno viden okol verskih stavb :)
<yang> moj ata kkomunisticni kulak je dobra parodija
<yang> film je to drgac
<sasa84_> poznamo yang ....je vsaj 1x na let na rtvslo :P
<yang> oz. mislim da je moj ata socialisticni kulak, no saj ni vazno
<yang> od partljica
<chemist^> The Password length is 9, so we have to iterate through 62^9 (13.537.086.546.263.552)
<chemist^> haha kira nora stevilka ;D
<sasa84_> nč miške, šibam pančat
<yang> lahko noc
<sasa84_> lahkonočko ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> "Najboljši prenočišča z SSH podporo"
<yang> heh ?
<CrazyLemon> dvd rom why wont you work gad demit
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-15
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: LXLE/Korora language BUG  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41294/#p41294
<napsy> dan
<chemist^> ola folk
<zdobersek> surprise.me
<chemist^> baaa keri dolgcas
<zdobersek> surprise.me
 * chemist^ stabs zdobersek in da face
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> surprised enough? ;D
<zdobersek> naah
<chemist^> grem jz driftat malo po kopru
<chemist^> so mokre ceste
<chemist^> usput kupit eno wifi tipkovnico ;D
<chemist^> later folk
<CrazyLemon> .vreme boja
<lipa> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 5°C @15.01.2014 13:00 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 95%
<lipa> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0664112,14.4018789
<lipa> Občina Medvode: 7.24°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:40:09, Sončni zahod: 15:43:46
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<lipa> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 10.1°C @15.01.2014 13:00 CET.
<dz0ny> kaka boja?
<lipa> Vlažnost: 86% Veter: severozahodnik 3.5 m/s
<lipa> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<lipa> Ankaran: 9.70°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:41:07, Sončni zahod: 15:48:10
<dz0ny> .vreme piran
<lipa> ARSO: Piran-ocean. boja (0m): 9.5°C @15.01.2014 4:30 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 80% Veter: severozahodnik 2.2 m/s
<lipa> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.528319,13.5682895
<lipa> Jagodje: 10.44°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:41:41, Sončni zahod: 15:48:52
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to je yang pisal ko je dobu undefined undefined za veter :)
<CrazyLemon> dejansko je 'dobova' ..vsaj glede na forecast
<napsy> a
<dz0ny> napsy: o?
<napsy> neki sm testiru
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> znjul
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rUvww2YKNo
<Pepelka> Sustainable Kidnapping (Thingstarter Ep. 4 of 6) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Sustainable Kidnapping project promises to always return victims in better condition than when they were captured, for a kinder, gentler kidnapping exper...«
<CrazyLemon> haha
<chemist^> jeee koncno lahko tipkam iz postlje ;DD
<chemist^> in gledam na tv
<chemist^> :P
<napsy> truly, a dream come true
<chemist^> haha
<chemist^> sej to je ze 4.
<chemist^> samo med 3. in 4. sm bil kr neki casa brez, sm ze pozabu kko lepo je lezat ;D
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idioterna> o
<zdobersek> ooOOoo..ooOOoo
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<sasa84> živjo zdobersek, moja mala miši
<Sky[x]> lol
<idioterna> pr men je pozabla napisat "moja velika podgana" :)
<zdobersek> se zgodi
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Gedit Text Editor Finally Gets a UI Revamp  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/aXHmgxktws4/gnome-gedit-text-editor-new-look
<dz0ny> ljubi je pozabila pr vseh napisat
<idioterna> 0
<idioterna> srecno
<dz0ny> ping
<lipa> dz0ny: pong
<zdobersek1> pongodongodangongopong
<sasa84> dz0ny, preljubi...ne sam ljubi ;)
<zdobersek> ... vsi ostali pa smrdimo.
<zdobersek> noce zanikat :'<
<dz0ny> sasa84: aww
<sasa84> uuuuu, ne ne zdobersek
<sasa84> narobe si zastopu ;)
<LorD_DDooM> That's what she said.
<sasa84> dz0ny, je reku, d sm pozabla napisat ljubi... pozabla sme napisat preljubi ;)
<sasa84> oh lordiii
<sasa84> teb sem pa že 2x rekla kok maš sexy profilko na g+...in me kr ignoriraš
<sasa84> idioterna, bi rad vidu profilko pa nism upala Å¡erat linka :S
<LorD_DDooM> They see me rollin', they hatin'
<zdobersek> grem jaz plavat
<zdobersek> pod vodo se ne da vohat.
<sasa84> zdobersek, miši moja moja no... al veš, da ti fuuul diškaš men
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PUKMUZ4tlJg
<Pepelka> Devil Baby Attack - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.devilsduemovie.com/ An animatronic "devil baby" in a remote controlled stroller goes on a rampage through the streets of New York City and hidden ...«
<sasa84> i Å¡it!
<dz0ny> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/gedit2.jpg
<dz0ny> kaj so pa to nardil
<zdobersek> for tis Gedit, the best GNOME text editor that nobody uses!
<zdobersek> sasa84: klor ti je kul?
<sasa84> zdobersek, ti pa kavica men najlepš dišita :P
<zdobersek> pa klor, ane?
<zdobersek> ne kloroform, klor, kokr na bazenu
<zdobersek> nic, kasneje.
<idioterna> sasa84: no dej pokaz
<idioterna> sasa84: sej vids da mu je vseen!
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a lohk pastam link od slikce?
<LorD_DDooM> Ne.
<idioterna> no zdej dej pa zanalasc, k je tok nesramn
<sasa84> idioterna, sorči :\
<dz0ny> because https://news.ycombinator.com/noobcomments
<Pepelka> Noob Comments | Hacker News
<dz0ny> mi ni blo jasno kaj so tisti frjolčni nicki
<dz0ny> now i know
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: [12.10, 13.04] AMD Catalyst gonilniki za starejše grafične kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41295/#p41295
<zdobersek> hola sasa84
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> hola Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> anyone 4 beer in siska ? :D
<sasa84> hola hola moj klorofilček :P
 * sasa84 pošnofa zdobersek 
<dz0ny> sasa84: a kej vohaš?
<dz0ny> slivnica gori
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ne se hecat dz0ny ;)
<dz0ny> resno
<dz0ny> travniški požar
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> a ni vse razmičeno?
<sasa84> razmočeno
<CrazyLemon> opuščeni kurišči sta bili na pobočju slivnice
<dz0ny> nvm
<dz0ny> cupronce :>
<sasa84> haha :>
<sasa84> al je bil pa jeti CrazyLemon ;)
<dz0ny> edina logična razlaga
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..ker jeti ima pri sebi vžigalice ane :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, a se ti ne zdi, da CrazyLemon "mal preveč ve" o the kuriščih...?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> drgač tko v poročilu piše :>
 * CrazyLemon "ve" o teh kuriščih ker je razmišljal o appu :)
<sasa84> evo! Å¡e to ve, da nosjo jetiji Å¡ibice sabo!
<dz0ny> letos so razposajene ker ni zime
<sasa84> pa jeti tud kr neki bluzi....ker nima varovačne barve :P
<sasa84> varovalne
<dz0ny> a google doodle ste vidl
<CrazyLemon> smo
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> ful je lepo narisal :)
<sasa84> aja..a današnji al od unga fantka?
<dz0ny> današnji
<lynxlynxlynx> haha, youtube ma spet nov razpored!
<zdobersek> geez
<zdobersek> thanks Larry
<idioterna> thanks obama!
<CrazyLemon> pics pls
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://thanks-obama.tumblr.com/
<Pepelka> Thanks, Obama!
<Pepelka> »A site dedicated to gifs of infomercial and fail gifs for which Barack Obama has provided.(Not...«
<CrazyLemon> am..mislu sm za youtube
<dz0ny> fun https://db.tt/Z0osfIyA
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2014-01-15 21:46:17.png
<CrazyLemon> kaj pomeni barve? android version?
<dz0ny> ne app version
<dz0ny> k ma en folk se 2 leti staro verzijo
<CrazyLemon> hm.. ker app pa je to ker RT ni toliko star :D
<dz0ny> en drug
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-16
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘Pocket’ Support Added to GNOME Online Accounts  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kAzgpDxbHQU/pocket-support-added-gnome-online-accounts
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.10, 13.04] AMD Catalyst gonilniki za starejše grafične kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41296/#p41296
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Namizni računalnik (Intel Core i7)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41297/#p41297
<zdobersek> GDAY GDAY
<idioterna> o
<napsy> dan
<dz0ny> dan
<Sky[x]> dan
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> dan napsy dz0ny in Sky[x]
<sasa84> kje pa moj kolega idioterna ? že pridno dela?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> zivjo
<sajko> dan
<idioterna> o
<sajko> cudovit dan za glavobol :)
<napsy> izjemno
<sasa84> živjo idioterna :)
<sasa84> oj sajko
<sajko> hej sasa
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js nimam glavobola
<lynxlynxlynx> Matthai: kakšno enkripcijo uporabljajo digitalna potrdila, ki so veljavna za e-upravo ipd.?
<sasa84> fotru nameščam xubuntu :P
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). |  Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ | Ubuntu 14.04 aka Trusty Tahr
<yang> bols bi bil ime Tahrir Square namesto Trusty Tahr
<slax0r> kje dobit v prelepi sloveniji kaksne koli distancnike ki so daljsi od vsaj 2cm za ventilatorje 120mm?
<yang> ta poimenovanja pri distribucijah so res smesna
<sajko> slax0r ali je dovolj samo odmik, ali mora vse skupaj zaobjemat vmesni prostor?
<yang> slaxor si prasal pri techtrade?
<slax0r> sajko: nekaj taksnega http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-P9dKmKdP1fw/Tx-hjPbcOrI/AAAAAAAAAG0/q5M-Qe1b_k8/s1600/DSC01129.JPG
<slax0r> odzadaj kot ima zmontiran radiator, ima ta distancnik, zato da radiator pride bolj odmaknjen od ohisja
<slax0r> nekaj takega rabim
<slax0r> techtrade, kje so tile?
<lynxlynxlynx> hotel lev
<slax0r> lj torej?
<lynxlynxlynx> če maš šravfe že, si raje sam naredi distančnike
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<slax0r> nimam sravfov
<yang> slaxor ali pa v trzinu so tudi industrijska cona
<slax0r> lj...super...za vsako bolj specificno stvar se moras peljat v lj... viva la slovenija
<sajko> ce ne drugega lahko uporabis okvarjen ventilator pa odstranis vse kar ovira zracni pretolk..
<slax0r> to sem ze tudi razmisljal
<slax0r> sicer nimam nobenega v okvari
<speed-> slax0r, mas vsaj sreco da kam koli ides mas 300km max :)
<slax0r> ampak enega reskirat ni konec sveta
<slax0r> speed-: mja :/
<sajko> zakaj pa sploh rabis distancnik za ventilator?
<slax0r> da bom zmontiral radiator na podoben nacin kot na zgornji sliki
<slax0r> ker sem specificno kupil to kisto ki je "water cooling ready"
<slax0r> ampak ne mores nikamor 240 radiatorja zmontirat -.-
<slax0r> mislim, radiator se gre, potem pa ni vec placa za ventilatorje
<sajko> ja samo ce odmaknes radiator, pa imas ventilatorje z ali bre distancnika ne vidim neke razlike?
<slax0r> potem bi prislo |R|V|D|ohisje
<sajko> ali mislis celoten flow imeti cez ohisje ven?
<slax0r> odmaknjeno pa rabim, ker drugace ne morem v graficno vklopit nic
<sajko> kaj je D v tem primeru
<slax0r> distancnik
<slax0r> zunaj bo samo radiator pa mogoce se posoda
<sajko> sam v tem primeru bos topu zrak iz ohisja posiljal na radiator
<sajko> al se motm?
<slax0r> saj je isto ce je radiator not, ali pa je zunaj, stem da odmaknjen zunaj se vsaj nekaj frisnega lufta potegne
<slax0r> drugac odzadaj mi ne gre kaj dost toplega lufta ven, ker mam zgoraj 2x120mm
<slax0r> in gre vecina vse tam prek
<speed-> slax0r ti se delas tan
<slax0r> je dokaj hladno odzadaj
<slax0r> speed-: ne, v avstriji sem ze skoraj leto dni
<speed-> u lepo :)
<speed-> ge pa v avstriji
<slax0r> graz
<sajko> torej ti je naceloma vseeno al mas distancnik al ne? pol rabis samo tolk dolge sravfe od radiatorja cez ventilatorje, tam ko je luft pa gumice
<slax0r> kaj koli, samo da je vseskupaj odmaknjeno
<slax0r> al pa ne vem, moram se doma probat na zgornjo stran zmontirat
<speed-> slax0r ka pa, programiras kaj?
<slax0r> ja, php
<speed-> kul
<speed-> jes bon se malo vztrajal doma
<slax0r> glih se jebem z xtcommerce
<slax0r> ga morem na nas java backend spravit :D
<speed-> ce v pol leta ne grata, idem tudi nekan v avstrijo :D
<slax0r> daj pridi sem, rabim pomoc
<speed-> lol :)
<slax0r> blesavi jodlari tak nic ne vejo :D
<sajko> zgoraj je sigurno boljs, razno zaradi problema z dostopnostjo portov. Ampak tole kar sem zgoraj napisal.. gres v prvi bau...(haus,max...) pa najdes dost dolge sravfe, pa gumice ustrezne dolzine
<speed-> samo te morem na neki hitri tecaj za nemscino :D
<speed-> ker meni kak keri pove ojro takoj podpisem hehe
<slax0r> sajko: mja...nekak bom ze :)
<slax0r> speed-: ce so zaposlili kao novega php programera
<slax0r> a me vprasa prvi dan, ce mu lahko na hitro razlozim oop -.-
<speed-> lol
<speed-> jah glej
<speed-> v php ni mus objektno delati
<speed-> te pa 90% ljudi sploh noce probati :)
<yang> .yt randez vous shopping in graz
<lipa> Rendez Vous - Shopping in Graz (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4Zd4DSu3qc ♥272 ▶169,218
<speed-> fukne miljon funkcij v en fajl pa udri hehe
<slax0r> ni treba ja, samo potem pa ko pa mores kaj popravit
<slax0r> pa preden skapiras 5k vrstic v enem fajlu pa tudi mine :D
<speed-> ja
<speed-> eh jaz sem zdaj sel
<speed-> malo v cryptocurrency :p
<speed-> bomo vidli kak bo hehe
<slax0r> vsi se z tem bavite nekaj ze :)
<speed-> ja samo jaz sem sel po drugi poti
<speed-> nekaj malo minam samo
<speed-> mining poole sem zacel delat
<speed-> pa mam ze kar dokaj fajn guzvo :)
<slax0r> samo da se dela ;)
<speed-> bom mogel adsense zmontirat gor se mi zdi
<speed-> sem vceraj gledal obisk
<speed-> pa nemren verjeti :D
<speed-> 43k obiska v cca 1 mesec
<speed-> :))
<speed-> tak pravi google analytics
<speed-> 25% novih obiskov pa 14min povprecno trajanje
<speed-> :))
<speed-> za totalka brez veze
<speed-> tak da bom vrtal zdaj tu notri ka se da
<speed-> 43k obiske nisem mel valda celo leto na vseh stvareh hehe
<slax0r> to je konkretno :D
<speed-> ja pa najbolse od vsega je pa to
<speed-> da ta narod ma puno kesa
<speed-> dejansko eni majo prevec :)
<slax0r> ja pomoje ce ga nebi meli prevec, nebi kaj dosti v to vlagali :)
<speed-> mja samo jebeno je
<speed-> z temi drugimi alt valutami
<speed-> nigdar neves kaj bo :)
<speed-> samo koliko sem borze pa to spremlal
<speed-> ce mas viska kesa, lahko naredis hude pare gori
<speed-> ce mas jajca, oz. ti je vseeno za par jurjov :)
<slax0r> daj mi posodi par jurjov, pa mi bo vseeno :D
<speed-> lol
<speed-> ce bi mel par jurjov
<speed-> bi bilo fajn :D
<speed-> zdaj sem se malo stroso pa investiral v eno opremo
<idioterna> js mam 220 bitcoinov zdej
<speed-> kero upam da bom drazje prodal :)
<slax0r> kaj si nabavil?
<idioterna> razmislam da bi jih 100 hedgal v avstralijo pa novo zelandijo
<speed-> pa tu enega slovenca mam, ki skup cina avalon cipe
<idioterna> nism nabavil
<speed-> bomo vidli :)
<speed-> idioterna, jah prodaj kaj cakas
<speed-> 220 :p
<speed-> ce mam jaz 220 btcjev, grem direktno na dopust
<speed-> za par let :)
<idioterna> kaj pa delas pol tam?
<speed-> kje
<idioterna> na dopustu
<idioterna> mislm js ne hodm v sluzbo zato k bi moral
<speed-> po jajcih se skrabam :)
<idioterna> ampak k je ful fino tle
<slax0r> idioterna je eden redkih ki hodi delat
<slax0r> vecina nas hodi samo v sluzbo
<slax0r> ;)
<speed-> jaz ne hodim v sluzbo pa skos delam :)
<idioterna> js bom v kratkem avtomatiziru svoje delovno mesto tko da
<idioterna> bom pol druzga zasedu
<idioterna> in avtomatiziru se unga
<slax0r> z piskuron se delas kaj?
<idioterna> until there are no more left
<speed-> slax0r ja
<speed-> mah novo aplikacijo to za tiskati moreva narediti picko materno
<speed-> pa za celo eu delati
<speed-> dejansko samo % pobirati delajo itak podizvajalci
<speed-> pa glumiva
<speed-> ze 2 leti :)
<slax0r> hehe
<slax0r> to je to ;)
<speed-> ce v slo dobro laufa
<speed-> za kurceve vizitke
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> ce rabita se enega glumca, ves kje me najdes ;)
<speed-> kak te nebi vse ostalo
<dz0ny> If the legacy of the Second World War was the atomic age, then what might emerge from the war on terror would be artificial intelligence.
<speed-> ali glej bumbara sva bila pa bumbara bova ostala tak je hehe
<dz0ny> men vsecen quote ^^
<dz0ny> http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/culture/2014/01/person-of-interest-the-tv-show-that-predicted-edward-snowden.html
<Pepelka> 'Person of Interest': The TV Show That Predicted Edward Snowden : The New Yorker
<Pepelka> »Even as you root for the show’s heroes, you’re unsettled by the surveillance society that they represent.«
<slax0r> speed-: hehe :D
<slax0r> lahko bi kdaj na kako pivo sli :P
<speed-> jah komot
<speed-> samo naslednji teden, ker zdaj mam se guzvo
<speed-> pa pizdarije samo skup letijo celi cajt :)
<slax0r> moze joze ;)
<Sky[x]> lp
<slax0r> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee-Old-and-abbandoned/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6f1dafc8beb84f2ac
<Pepelka> GIANT BUG... causing /usr to be deleted... so sorry.... issue #123, issu... · a047be8 · MrMEEE/bumblebee-Old-and-abbandoned · GitHub
<Pepelka> »bumblebee-Old-and-abbandoned - OUTDATED!!!!! - Replaced by "The Bumblebee Project" and "Ironhide"«
<yang> Ali slucajno kdo kolocira pri IT-Tel na Tivolski ?
<speed-> lol dober bug :)
<slax0r> komentare malo poglej ;)
<yang> sli 1 nadzor o elektr. komunikacijah
<yang> slo 1
<idioterna> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/agyOxmx_700b_v1.jpg
<yang> haha kaksno nakladanje
<yang> jaz lojem vrecko teh brez problema
<slax0r> ti kaj vrecko teh brez problema? :)
<idioterna> pojem je hotu napisat
<idioterna> ocitno
<slax0r> omfg
<slax0r> tak smesnih komentarjev pa se ne :D
<idioterna> pol ne poznas tega pa tega
<idioterna> http://www.amazon.com/review/RETS8UQ5PLPFK/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B000I1X6PM&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: Harmless Gryphon's review of Denon AKDL1 Dedicated Link Cable (Old Vers...
<Pepelka> »Find helpful customer reviews and review ratings for at Amazon.com. Read honest and unbiased product reviews from our users.«
<idioterna> http://www.amazon.com/Passion-Natural-Water-Based-Lubricant-Gallon/dp/B005MR3IVO
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: Passion Natural Water-Based Lubricant - 55 Gallon: Health & Personal Care
<Pepelka> »Amazon.com: Passion Natural Water-Based Lubricant - 55 Gallon: Health & Personal Care«
<yang> haha idioterna
<yang> a lahko komentarje vsak napise al samo kupci
<dz0ny> .apt core fonts
<lipa> ttf-mscorefonts-installer {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<zdobersek> .apt zdobersek
<zdobersek> ??
<CrazyLemon> you are not apt worthy
<zdobersek> .apt CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> .apt lemon
<lipa> liblemonldap-ng-manager-perl {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> liblemonldap-ng-handler-perl {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> liblemonldap-ng-conf-perl {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> liblemonldap-ng-cli-perl {raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> lemonpos-data {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> lemonpos {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> lemonldap-ng-doc {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> lemonldap-ng {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> bubblemon {lucid}
<lipa> lemon {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<zdobersek> :O
<zdobersek> bubble mon
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] robicaglic: midi povezava stari sintesajzer in ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41298/#p41298
<zdobersek> .apt banana
<lipa> libghc-reactive-banana-prof {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libghc-reactive-banana-doc {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libghc-reactive-banana-dev {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<zdobersek> .apt shuttleworth
<zdobersek> .apt microsoft
<lipa> libmono-microsoft-visualbasic8.0-cil {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libmono-microsoft-visualbasic11.0-cil {trusty}
<lipa> libmono-microsoft-visualbasic10.0-cil {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libmono-microsoft-csharp4.0-cil {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libmono-microsoft-build4.0-cil {trusty}
<lipa> libmono-microsoft-build2.0-cil {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libmono-microsoft-build-utilities-v4.0-4.0-cil {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libmono-microsoft-build-tasks-v4.0-4.0-cil {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libmono-microsoft-build-framework4.0-cil {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libmono-microsoft-build-engine4.0-cil {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<zdobersek> .apt $20mil
<CrazyLemon> Lemon is an LALR(1) parser generator for C or C++. It does the same
<CrazyLemon>  job as bison and yacc. But lemon is not another bison or yacc
<CrazyLemon>  clone. It uses a different grammar syntax which is designed to reduce
<CrazyLemon>  the number of coding errors. Lemon also uses a more sophisticated
<CrazyLemon>  parsing engine that is faster than yacc and bison and which is both reentrant and thread-safe. Furthermore, Lemon implements features that can be used to eliminate resource leaks, making is suitable for use in long-running programs such as graphical user interfaces or embedded controllers.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> hvala, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek np..its what i do..i parse info and give you output
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> read*
<yang> http://www.reddit.com/r/Slovenia/comments/1vbl9p/whats_life_like_in_slovenia_for_an_english/ceqpvao
<Pepelka> parna_shax comments on What's life like in Slovenia for an English speaking immigrant?
<Pepelka> »I did exactly the same in 2006 - moved to Ljubljana on a whim, and ended up living there for 3 and a half years. Language-wise, don't overburden you...«
<zdobersek> yay, Slovenia subreddit
<dz0ny> They are unwaveringly negative and self-critical about their own country.
<dz0ny> the truth came out.
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> a niste vidl jerryja
<dz0ny> m?
<dz0ny> nope
<idioterna> cak
<dz0ny> .yt jerry slovenia
<lipa> Jerry Fox travels to Slovenia 2011 (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UJSv_PA3rs ♥2 ▶184
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/jerrycolonna/status/422992301783121920
<Pepelka> Twitter / jerrycolonna: @jurevizintin @dusano @zemanta ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<idioterna> in pol je mene citiral
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/pov.jpg
<idioterna> na predavanju
<dz0ny> idioterna: aja to sm vidu ja
<zdobersek> .plosk
<lipa> http://i.imgur.com/uYryMyr.gif
<idioterna> dz0ny: prav da smo pathologically delusional optimists
<idioterna> hehe
<dz0ny> mhm
<yang> Jerry Colonna was a venture capitalist in New York City and played a prominent part in the early development of Silicon Alley. He is currently a life and business coach and serves on the Board of Trustees at Naropa University.
<zdobersek> alley?
<yang> venture capitalist
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> zadnjic je en lepo povedal po radiu, namen kapitalizmaa je ustvarjanje vedno vecjega profita
<idioterna> to sm tut js
<idioterna> ja, res je lepo povedu
<idioterna> to je tko kb reku "namen ribe je bit vedno bolj v vodi"
<yang> zdobersek: zgleda da je "silicon alley" venture alley za new yorske hipsterje
<idioterna> yang: a ti sploh ves kaj je venture capitalist?
<yang> ja si mi ze povedal
<idioterna> ne vem ce si si zapomnu glede na to kaksne stresas
<yang> 21:28 <@gears> I'm a venture capitalist
<yang> 21:28 <@gears> I make money credits to offset lack of money
<idioterna> ja, krneki
<dz0ny> .apt libcrypto
<lipa> libcryptokit-ocaml {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libcrypto1.0.0-udeb {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libcrypto0.9.8-udeb {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libcrypto++9-dbg {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libcrypto++9 {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libcrypto++8-dbg {lucid}
<lipa> libcrypto++8 {lucid}
<lipa> libcrypto++-utils {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libcrypto++-doc {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libcrypto++-dev {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<dz0ny> .aptf libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<lipa> /usr/lib/debug/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0 > libssl1.0.0-dbg [not i386]
<lipa> /usr/lib/debug/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0 > libssl1.0.0-dbg [not amd64]
<lipa> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0 > libssl1.0.0 [not i386]
<lipa> /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0 > libssl1.0.0 [not amd64]
<sasa84> dz0ny, kaj lipa neki flooda? :P
<dz0ny> mah
<dz0ny> jaz iscem neki
<dz0ny> ej pravi piromani ste tam na rakeku
<dz0ny> .aptf libevent_core-2.0.so
<dz0ny> .aptf libevent_core
<dz0ny> .apt libevent_core
<dz0ny> .apt libevent
<lipa> libevent-extra-2.0-5 {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libevent-extra-1.4-2 {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libevent-execflow-perl {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libevent-dev {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libevent-dbg {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libevent-core-2.0-5 {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libevent-core-1.4-2 {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libevent-2.0-5 {precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libevent-1.4-2 {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libev-libevent-dev {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<dz0ny> .apt libfuse
<lipa> libfusefs-ruby1.8 {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy}
<lipa> libfusefs-ruby {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy}
<lipa> libfuse2-udeb {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libfuse2 {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libfuse-perl {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<lipa> libfuse-dev {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<sasa84> piromani? warum dz0ny ?
<dz0ny> tri avto so skurl pr želežniški postaji
<dz0ny> a nisi ti na rakeku doma
<dz0ny> sasa84: http://www.pgd-rakek.si/?p=2717
<Pepelka> Požari na prometnih sredstvih, 15.1.2014 » PGD Rakek
<sasa84> vsa vozila polita z vnetljivo tekočino?? wtf
<dz0ny> jp
<sasa84> swašta
<sasa84> pa to je pol en mogu zakurt?
<sasa84> ne morjo bit avto pač kr tko politi
<dz0ny> ja
<sasa84> dobr d mam tebe dz0ny ... vsaj vem kaj se dogaja :)
<dz0ny> sam res
<dz0ny> prej zvem k ti
<dz0ny> pa to je bliz tebe
<dz0ny> al te ni bilo doma....
<sasa84> da ne omenm dejstva, da sem ene 500m proč
<sasa84> to je ful bliz mene... peš je to slabih 5 minut
<sasa84> zvečer sem bla zihr doma
<sasa84> zdj pa šibam pančkat
<sasa84> pridkani bodte
<sasa84> lahkonočko dz0ny & co.
<dz0ny> ln
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> zvečer sem bla zihr doma
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo.. ali je poskušala zagotovit alibi ?
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
<maxipin_> hello
<maxipin_> whatsup?
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-17
<napsy> dan
<Sky[x]> dan
<speed-> jutro
<zdobersek> jutro.
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] marko123: prenos aplikacije iz RED HAD na UBUNTU  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41299/#p41299
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] marko123: prenos aplikacije iz RED HAD na UBUNTU  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41300/#p41300
<dz0ny> bogi marko123
<napsy> slis se kot nek ex-windows developer
<dz0ny> pa redhat je verjetno
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BeGCXfNCcAAb6LO.png
<zdobersek> ahja
<zdobersek> sasa84: kafe?
<sasa84> oh zdobersek, ti si Å¡e edin, k me zastop
<sasa84> prosim!
<zdobersek> sasa84: razumem.
<sajko> sam drogiral bi se :)
<chemist^> ola folk
<chemist^> sajko lol, klices se ko en skurjenec tle iz moje okolice :D
<sajko> kaj pa ves, mogoce pa sm
<chemist^> nebi reku
<sasa84> fantički... kje si "sposojate" igrce? :P
<sasa84> probala bi total war :P
<chemist^> ti pise "grega" v real-name in identu
<chemist^> torej ne, nisi sajko ;D
<chemist^> sasa84, partis?
<sasa84> chemist^, ne smeš baglas govort o the izposojevalnicah :P
<chemist^> mah
<chemist^> kot da folk ne ve
<chemist^> da to obstaja
<chemist^> :D
<sajko> :D
 * sasa84 ne ve
<sasa84> kaj pa je torrent? :P
<sajko> neki za zjutrej ob kavi
<chemist^> sasa84, ;DD uporabljas linux in newes kaj je torrent...zanimivo :D
<chemist^> bolj neki za zvecer ob jointu ampak ok, lahko tudi zjutraj ob kavi
<sasa84> chemist^, kok pa veš, d uporablam linux? ka pa če sem zdej na win7?
<lynxlynxlynx> mularija!
<sasa84> jutro ata lynxlynxlynx :D
<sajko> kako sm ze prej reku.. sam drogiral bi se :)
<zdobersek> s cim bi se drogiral? win7?
<sajko> ne, chemist ma cudne ideje o torrentih..
<sajko> ceprov listek z win7 serijsko bi znal bit dobr za filter
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> jo bash hackers
<dz0ny> kako bi env | egrep '*_MYSQL_1_PORT > spravil v export varname=var
<dz0ny> recimo dobim da39a3ee5e6b4b0d3255bfef95601890afd80709_MYSQL_1_PORT=tcp://172.17.0.16:3306
<dz0ny> seveda tega da39a3ee5e6b4b0d3255bfef95601890afd80709 ni nikjer exportanega
<dz0ny> fyi
<dz0ny> export MYSQL_SERVER=$(env | egrep '*_MYSQL_1_PORT' | awk -F'=' '{print $2}')
<lynxlynxlynx> egrep hah
<zdobersek> torej bi rad 'export da39a3ee5e6b4b0d3255bfef95601890afd80709_MYSQL_1_PORT=tcp://172.17.0.16:3306'
<zdobersek> ?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> mas gor
<dz0ny> ob vsakem startu dobis $(rand)_MYSQL_1_PORT
<zdobersek> aye
<zdobersek> env | egrep pattern | awk -F'=' '{print $2}' | xargs -I Server export MYSQL_SERVER=Server
<zdobersek> ?
<dz0ny> mja lisp style mi ni vsec :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pa itak ne bi delalo
<lynxlynxlynx> subshell trap
<dz0ny> also final stuff php-fpm -d env[MYSQL_SERVER]=$(env | egrep '*_MYSQL_1_PORT' | awk -F'=' '{print $2}')
<dz0ny> i just love it NOT
<lynxlynxlynx> =$(env | awk -F= '/_MYSQL_1_PORT/ {print $2}') # če češ mal krajše
<lynxlynxlynx> drugač ma pa tud awk direkten dostop do env, samo bi moral sam it čez vse, da najdeš pravi ključ
<dz0ny> mhm thx
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch right edge gesture animation new  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/vkg7OJzxKis/ubuntu-touch-right-edge-gesture-animation-new
<dz0ny> ping
<lipa> dz0ny: pong
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Video Shows Improved Multi-Tasking Effect Coming to Ubuntu Touch  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/vkg7OJzxKis/ubuntu-touch-right-edge-gesture-animation-new
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: WildGuppy Adjusts Your Laptop's Brightness Automatically Using The Camera As a Light Sensor  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/tMwh9ziv4L8/wildguppy-adjusts-your-laptops.html
 * sasa84 sprašuje dz0ny, če bi se igral z ognjem ...
<sasa84> *fire squad rakek*
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny> dez pada
<sasa84> ni zimi za eskimi dz0ny :)
<zdobersek> in ti so pocesana
<sasa84> formidable zdobersek !
<zdobersek> oui, c'est moi!
<zdobersek> zakvaaj so oblaki na nebu ...
<sasa84> zdobersek, zato, da nebo lahko joka nad dejstvom, da ni kavice...
<zdobersek> sasa84: ves, kaj je kisanje?
 * sasa84 ne ve al je bla zdej poetična al patetična ...
<sasa84> zdobersek, a da se ti kisa? :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: v kontekstu haarpa sem mislu
<zdobersek> http://prepovedano.org/index.php/okolje/naprava-za-kisanje-atmosfere
<Pepelka> naprava za kisanje atmosfere
<Pepelka> »Prepovedano in zamolčano znanje, ki se nahaja na tej strani bo marsikomu dalo povod za razmišljanje. Veliko dobrih informacij, ki so človeku lahko v pomoč v vsakdanjem življenju je namerno izrinjenih javnosti zaradi profitnih interesov, v šolah pa je o teh zadevah prepovedano govoriti.«
<lynxlynxlynx> fukken haarpies
<sasa84> zdobersek, nato pa vesoljci nas ****** z vremenom? :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: mhm!
<zdobersek> sasa84: evo tole https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsdeAF_Prfo :D
<yang> idioterna http://jp.si/gym/Metelkova3.jpg
<Pepelka> Ron Paul Supporters Spray Vinegar at the Sky to "Kill" Chemtrails! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://biginfidel.com/«
<zdobersek> ga. Kucler Dolinar najbrz ne pozna ravno Metelkove
<idioterna> yang: uredniska avtonomija je ves point kvalitetne kulturne ponudbe
<chemist^> ima kdo tle kj izkusenj z reaver programom?
<chemist^> wps cracking? :)
<sasa84> lol zdobersek :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, najbolš je to, k so pol na konc muse :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: v glavnem, tkole spricat kafe v zrak bi bla skoda, se strinjas?
<sasa84> zdobersek, definitivno!
<chemist^> torej?
<chemist^> ne? :P
<yang> chemist jst sem testiral na wifi routerju pa je bil presibek signal
<yang> ampak drugace zadeva deluje
<yang> aircrack-ng poglej tydi
<chemist^> ma
<chemist^> deluje meni zadeva
<chemist^> imam eno vprasanje
<chemist^> 9 od 10 poizkusov
<yang> probaj na kabalu #aircrack
<chemist^> najde pravi PIN nekje po 96%
<chemist^> kar pomeni da je v vecini primerov PIN nastavljen nekje na koncu
<chemist^> 99.....
<chemist^> mene zanima ce se da startat reaver da zacne od zadnjega PIN-a in gre za nazaj
<chemist^> ker bi s tem drasticno zmanjsal cas crack-anja iz 10 ur na like 1 uro
<idioterna> js mam izkloplen WPS ker je silly
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fix: Dropbox Fails To Start With "VerificationError: importing pylinux..." Bug  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/syGiikY_6-g/fix-dropbox-fails-to-start-with.html
<yang> jst mam web radio hardware v navodilih pise da je wpa in wpa2 ampk wpa2 sploh ne synca
<yang> wpa pa deluje
<chemist^> itak da je silly
<chemist^> v cemu je smisel imet neko super hardcore geslo (wpa2)
<chemist^> ce je skrito za nekim 8mestnim stevilom
<chemist^> ki se ga da takoj brute-force-at
<chemist^> + se prides v nastavitve od routerja
<chemist^> tako da se uno administracijsko geslo od routerjevih nastavitev nerabis ugibat
<chemist^> proizvajalci teh routerjev ocitno niso kj dosti razmisljali o tem ;)
<yang> odvisno od OS-a na openwrt mislim da je zascita proti brute force attack
<chemist^> hja
<chemist^> odvisno :)
<chemist^> sej lahko reaverju reces da fake-a da je win7
<chemist^> pa nastimas delay
<chemist^> da ne probava vsako sekundo
<chemist^> pa bos rabu pac par dni
<chemist^> ampak scrackalo bo :) tudi te zascitene
<yang> verjetno bi moral dolgo probavat za neko komplicirano geslo, odvisno od oddaljenosti oddajnika, jaz sem imel slab sprejem
<yang> s kaksno usmerjeno anteno zna biti lazje
<chemist^> ma ja
<chemist^> jz mam uno
<chemist^> Alfa
<chemist^> z antenco
<chemist^> in lovi fenomenalno
<chemist^> ma itak WPS pin je 8-mestna stevilka... nemore bit komplicirana ;)
<yang> nevem sicer kaj dejansko profitiras ce sosedu krades internet
<chemist^> sj nism reku da sosedu kradem net
<chemist^> ;)
<chemist^> this is for academical purposes :PP
<speed-> hhe kaki vic majo na 24ur
<speed-> Poveljnik gasilcev vstopi v prostor, kje gasilci peživljajo dežurstvo. Nasmehne se vsem, počasi stopi do avtomata za kavo, jo počasi srka ... Ko ga gasilci presenečeno in vprašujoče gledajo, kaj naj to pomeni, poveljnik reče: "Fantje, prav počasi se zmigajte, davčna uprava gori !"
<idioterna> ce je na 24ur ne more bit dobr
<speed-> realen :)
<idioterna> zakaj realen?
<idioterna> profesionalni gasilci zivijo od proracuna
<idioterna> tko da si zlo tezko predstavljam zakaj bi se hotl obirat
<napsy> :)
<speed-> koliko profesionalnih gasilcev mamo v slo
<speed-> lahko par davcnih zgori
<speed-> :)
<yang> najvec gadilcev na svetu glede na prebivalstvo
<speed-> ja prostovolnih
<speed-> bil sem enkrat polek ko je gorela rafinerija za ta biodiesel tu v eni vasi stran
<speed-> in ko so ti nasi pgd gasilci na kup prisli je bil to smeh :)
<yang> v eni firmi k sen delal je blo 20% gasilcev
<speed-> ko so prisli z nafte lendava
<speed-> so prvo te nase natirali stran :)
<yang> vcas tut sami mal pozgejo da lahko gasijo
<speed-> ja
<speed-> mamo par takih tudi
<speed-> no eden dokazan :)
<speed-> samo verjetno da jih je vec
<speed-> yang samo glej, celi zivot si gasilec pa ni bilo nobene akcije kaj bos drugega :)
<yang> jst sen bliz taglavne brigade v lj, vsaj 1x dnevno gasijo
<yang> skoz tuli sirena
<yang> pol je se v stozicah prostovoljno drustvo
<napsy> izmed 100000 gospodinstev v lj pa se lahka kaka uzge :)
<yang> ne bos verjel najvec tuli kadar dezuje, verjetno zarad primetnih nesrec morjo koga ven rezati
<napsy> zanimiv
<napsy> http://www.stat.si/krajevnaimena/default.asp?txtIme=LJUBLJANA&ID=2370
<Pepelka> :: Statisti�ni urad Republike Slovenije - Kako pogosta so enaka imena naselij in ulic? ::
<napsy> 2000 vec zensk v lj v letu 2013 v primerjavi z 2012
<yang> mislim da so gameljne ze izven lj. obcine
<yang> mas spodnje srednje in zgornje gameljne
<napsy> kot gorice
<yang> ker ko se peljes iz gamelhn v crnuce je pil pred crnucam tabla ljubljana
<yang> tacen tut
<yang> pod snarno goro ne vem al spada v lj obcino al ze pod domzalsko
<yang> cez savo
<yang> na tej strani je brod
<yang> brod in brdo zmer zamesam
<yang> podobn se slisi
<chemist^> .vreme koper
<yang> .vreme lj
<lipa> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @17.01.2014 13:30 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 73% Veter: zahodnik 3.2 m/s
<lipa> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184962,14.521643
<lipa> Ljubljana: 7.13°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:38:12, Sončni zahod: 15:46:06
<chemist^> .vreme koper
<chemist^> .vreme kp
<lipa> Neznana lokacija
<lipa> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 12.9°C @17.01.2014 14:00 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 78% Veter: jugovzhodnik 5.2 m/s
<lipa> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<lipa> Ankaran: 9.60°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:39:50, Sončni zahod: 15:50:46
<chemist^> keri lag :
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> se vedno ne pise ce dezuje al ne
<chemist^> :D
<dz0ny> ce je vlaznost nad 90% pol dezuje
<chemist^> amm...
<chemist^> to ne bo drzalo
<chemist^> oz. ni pravilo ... ko sem bil v maleziji je bila relativna vlaznost zraka 97 % pa nikjer oblaka ali dezja
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> sam mokr si pa vseen bil
<chemist^> ja to itak
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> sam ce ni prasnih delcev v zraku da bi se na njih lahko oblikovale kapljice dezja....ne dezuje :P
<chemist^> anyway...v kopru dezuje
<chemist^> pa je kao vlaznost 78%
<chemist^> naceloma pa do kondenzacije pride ko je r.vlaznost 100%
<idioterna> pod streho je po moje
<chemist^> :P
<idioterna> zato ne more vedet ce dezuje
<chemist^> idioterna, sej zrak je isti, ce je samo streha in nic zidov
<chemist^> mislim, sej itak tej podatki so dalec od "pravilnih"
<chemist^> ampak za nase potrebe zadostujejo
<chemist^> Ze izraz "vlaznost" je prevec splosen.... al je relativna al je absolutna... sam glede na to da se absolutna ne podaja v % ... gre po moje za relativno
<idioterna> kje pa pise absolutna?
<idioterna> aja
<chemist^> je pa tesno povezano s temperaturo tole, pri visji temperaturi zraka ne pride do kondenzacije tako hitro kot pri nizki... recimo ce bi bla zdej temp zunaj 33 °C, in R.vlaznost bla 75% (nimam psihrometricne karte pri roki da bi tocne vrednosti podal - bolj kot primer :)), nebi prislo do kondenzacije vode
<idioterna> ne vlaznost se vedno napise relativno
<idioterna> ker je relativno lazje meriti
<idioterna> ja pa sej dew point je ful enostavno zracunat
<chemist^> precej ja
<chemist^> ce se ze pise relativno je treba definirat da gre za R. Vlaznost :)
<chemist^> Naceloma ti ze enota pove, za kako vrsto prikaza gre
<chemist^> ampak ni nujno
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GNOME Shell 3.10 Lands In The Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr Repositories  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/s0AumaBzBmM/gnome-shell-310-lands-in-ubuntu-1404.html
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Remove Amazon Ebay Product Suggestions from Ubuntu Unity in 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/7HhR7eFQl00/remove-amazon-ebay-product-suggestions-ubuntu-unity-13-10
<sasa84> elow LorD_DDooM ;)
<LorD_DDooM> yellow
<chemist^> ola
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Brisanje diska v Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41301/#p41301
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Poganjanje AutoCad-a, Offica na Kubuntu 13.10?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41302/#p41302
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Intel Linux Graphics Installer 1.0.3 Released For Ubuntu 13.10 And Fedora 19  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/GQv0B2xlUdk/intel-linux-graphics-installer-103.html
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04 LTS May Ship With Beta Version of GRUB 2  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/84HzWW1XzLE/grub-2-beta-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Brisanje diska v Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41303/#p41303
 * sasa84 potegne gačice CrazyLemon -u čez glavo in ga flikne pr žusterni v morje :P
<zdobersek> wedgie!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bodi useful pa mi povej kako sladico bi lahk naredu na hitro
 * CrazyLemon needs sugar
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, bi rad Å¡el v trgovino al ne? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne :)
<sasa84> lohk si nrdiš palačinke al pa šmorn :)
<sasa84> oz. carski praženec
<sasa84> kaj pa meš kej doma?
<sasa84> maš*
<CrazyLemon> ne..palačinke ne - ker se želodec pritožuje če zvečer jem palačinke z nutello
<sasa84> Å¡morn? :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e kak predlog razn Å¡morna? :)
<Sky[x]> u nice :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: palacinke brez nutelle?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to pol ni sladica! :)
<zdobersek> i.e. nutello podas naprej, meni?
<zdobersek> zame je :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, muffini?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek its NOT all about you!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 uu.. muffini.. that would work
<zdobersek> YESITISDONOTDENY
<CrazyLemon> pa nutello lahk jem zravn :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tnx! :)
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> prego ;)
<dz0ny> .sc Duke Dumont Feat. Jax Jones - I Got U
<lipa1> Duke Dumont feat. Jax Jones - I Got U(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/dukedumont/duke-dumont-feat-jax-jones-i ♥21,860 ▶634,362
<zdobersek> U Got I
<zdobersek> .yt lipe cvetejo
<lipa1> Slon in Sadez - Lipe cvetejo (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJunRb6Zx-w ♥55 ▶16,961
<dz0ny> .sc Bloum - Faith
<lipa1> No Faith In Brooklyn (ft. Jhameel)(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/hoodieallenmusic/hoodie-allen-no-faith-in ♥9,472 ▶1,424,344
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> .yt Bloum - Faith
<lipa1> Bloum - Faith (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1m4jBxH22g ♥56 ▶3,578
<dz0ny> .sc Kevin Drew - Good Sex
<lipa1> Kevin Drew "Good Sex"(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/artsandcrafts/kevin-drew-good-sex ♥841 ▶54,249
<dz0ny> .sc NO - Leave The Door Wide Open
<lipa1> NO - Leave The Door Wide Open(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/artsandcrafts/leave-the-door-wide-open-1 ♥374 ▶12,004
<dz0ny> hm wink wink nudge nudge
<zdobersek> bang bang
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> za zaključek pa
<dz0ny> .sc Gold & Youth - Time To Kill
<lipa1> Gold Ft. Yuna(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/adventureclub/gold ♥23,993 ▶1,448,912
<chemist^> ke palle ;D
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/artsandcrafts/gold-youth-time-to-kill-1
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.10, 13.04] AMD Catalyst gonilniki za starejše grafične kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41304/#p41304
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kje so muffini???
<sasa84> uuuuuuu, hvala za @
<sasa84> kdo je bil tak cukr :>
<idioterna> sej mas sam plus?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 čakajo!
<sasa84> oh idioterna ...hvala, vidm d je sam voice
<idioterna> sej to je dovolj
<sasa84> a sem to dobila od CrazyLemon, ker sem mu dala idejo za muffine? :)
<CrazyLemon> 'sam'..ungrateful b... :>
<sasa84> idioterna, je!
<sasa84> ne ne, sm vesela, d se je sploh kdo name spomnu :)
<CrazyLemon> od Google - "najboljsi zastonj operacijski sistem" # 5
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ?
<CrazyLemon> piwik btw
<dz0ny> od Google - "najboljsi zastonj operacijski sistem" # 5
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: spet pohekan?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne ( da bi vedel)
<dz0ny> Datumski razpon: 2014-01-16
<dz0ny> Vsi obiski
<dz0ny> Gradniki & Kontrolna Plošča
<dz0ny> Nova posodobitev: Piwik 2.0.3
<dz0ny> ne klikat :D
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi če klikneš nič ne bo
<mihadroid>  Čer
<CrazyLemon> žio mihad
<mihadroid> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<dz0ny> lolz http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25780908
<Pepelka> BBC News - Fridge sends spam emails as attack hits smart gadgets
<Pepelka> »A fridge has been discovered sending out spam after a web attack managed to compromise smart gadgets.«
<mihadroid> Kul
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pvt? :)
<dz0ny> ja napis...
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] GNOME 3.10 Will Be Available To Install In Ubuntu 14.04 LTS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/XLcSl7JsgK4/gnome-3-10-install-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<lynxlynxlynx> .convert 100 mxn to usd
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 100 mxn usd
<lipa1> CrazyLemon: 7.550940000000001 usd
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ^
<lynxlynxlynx> prepočasi
<lynxlynxlynx> !g 100 mxn to usd
<Pepelka> USD to MXN - TheMoneyConverter.com http://themoneyconverter.com/USD/MXN.aspx
<CrazyLemon> prepočasi ?
<lynxlynxlynx> sem poracal tačas
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<dz0ny> .vreme novo mesto
<CrazyLemon> you broke it :(
<dz0ny> osvez un
<dz0ny> http://query.yahooapis.com/v1/public/yql?q=select%20metData.ddavg_longText,%20metData.rh,%20metData.ffavg_val,%20metData.domain_altitude,%20metData.t,%20metData.tsValid_issued,%20metData.domain_longTitle,%20metData.domain_lat,%20metData.domain_lon%20from%20xml%20where%20url%20in%20(select%20title%20from%20atom%20where%20url=%22http://spreadsheets.google.com/feeds/list/0AvY_vCMQloRXdE5HajQxUGF5ZEZYUjhKNG9Ee
<dz0ny> Vl2bFE/od6/public/basic%…
<dz0ny> …22)&format=json
<dz0ny> tale dela
<dz0ny> isti data
<CrazyLemon> ping
<lipa1> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> ok..its alive
<dz0ny>   1) vreme.coffee test .vreme lj:
<dz0ny>      Uncaught SyntaxError: Unexpected end of input
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja vsak zahtevek je svoj kontekst
<dz0ny> ne mores zrusit
<dz0ny> sam onemogoci se funkcija
<CrazyLemon> ampak zakaj zdaj ne dela če je pa danes delal
<dz0ny> jah poteče čas
<dz0ny> request timeout
<dz0ny> povecat treba
<dz0ny> timeout - Integer containing the number of milliseconds to wait for a request to respond before aborting the request
<dz0ny> ✓ test .vreme lj (7647ms)
<dz0ny> e
<dz0ny> fixed
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#45/master (Janez Troha): The build passed. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/17155610
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 7°C @17.01.2014 22:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96%
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<jabuk> Podatkov o vremenu ni mogoče pridobiti...
<CrazyLemon> .vreme piran
 * CrazyLemon steps away from jabuk
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#46/master (Janez Troha): The build passed. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/17156018
<dz0ny> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 13.7°C @17.01.2014 22:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85% Veter: južni veter 6.3 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<jabuk> Koper: 9.04°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:39:50, Sončni zahod: 15:50:46
<dz0ny> ln
<dz0ny> æ
<CrazyLemon> ø
<lynxlynxlynx> å
<lynxlynxlynx> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> go team
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#47/feature/CurrentWeather (CrazyLemon): The build passed. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/17157451
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tnx za mejl ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol
<CrazyLemon> moram ti vzet voice
<CrazyLemon> gledam po kanalu a je sasa gor.. ni je
<CrazyLemon> (gledal spodnjo polovico seznama)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> hihi
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zdaj sm dobil tipa in smo popravu Å¡e zadnje napake ..on je popravu neki layout.. neki ni
<CrazyLemon> in pravi da je to to..še enkrat vržemo uč gor
<CrazyLemon> pa bo objavu
<CrazyLemon> če ni sprememb seveda
<sasa84> zdej ..pogledamo vse al bl na hitr?
<sasa84> glih tko, d ni kej čudn in to?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma ni treba ravno podrobno brat
<CrazyLemon> lih toliko da ni nekih čudnih napak
<CrazyLemon> podrobno smo že zadnjič.. vsaj js :p
<sasa84> jp, sej to... za napake smo že ene 2x bral
<sasa84> ampak...to jutr ;)
<sasa84> dns grem spat ;)
<CrazyLemon> js tudi js tudi
<sasa84> priden bodi ;)
<sasa84> lahkonočko ;)
<sasa84> in ln vsem ;)
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-18
<Gregor3000> dobro jutro. mene zanima zakaj se kernel ne updata, če dam probam naredit update preko apt get komande
<Sky[x]> lp
<LorD_DDooM> "apt-get update" mislim da ne upgrejda kernela, "apt-get upgrade" bi pa moral.
<LorD_DDooM> Če je v temu problem
<Sky[x]> a ni se oitem fora da mors rebootat pa izbrat kater kernel naj boota ?
<zdobersek> dist-upgrade?
<sajko> apt-get dist-upgrade bo updejtal tudi kernel.
<LorD_DDooM> dist-upgrade ja..
<Gregor3000> kaj pa se bo zgodilo z gonilniki za grafično?
<sajko> katere pa uporabljas?
<Gregor3000> AMD
<LorD_DDooM> kateri kernel?
<Gregor3000> ne vem ta prvi na seznamu ali kako je že bilo ker enkrat mi je vse ven vgrlo pa se ne spomnim ali sem jih ročno dodal ali iz additional drivers.
<Gregor3000> uf... kaj pa vem kateri je
<sajko> uname -a
<Gregor3000> ja zdajle sem na widnows NT kernelu :-)
<sajko> :)
<Gregor3000> sam mal...
<sajko> kateri sistem pa imas?
<LorD_DDooM> Katera Ubuntu verzija?
<Gregor3000> Kubutnu 13.10. samo malo da zaženem...
<Gregor3000> 3.11.0-13    64bit
<Gregor3000> ja nič bomo rpobali 15 dat gor
<sajko> misles 3.11.0-15?
<Gregor3000> ja. zgleda da ...-15 dela
<yang> http://bulawayo24.com/index-id-news-sc-local-byo-41479.html
<Pepelka> Bulawayo24 NEWS | Cops flee from station as family dumps goblin
<chemist^> hey everyone
<idioterna> dan
<zdobersek> bl turobno bo tole danes
<Sky[x]> jp
<chemist^> kako ste kaj
<chemist^> mo nek tip mi pise ze 3. dan
<chemist^> tip ne zna instalirat linux/win dualboot
<chemist^> vedno neki zajebe
<chemist^> pozabi nastimat mount point... instalira 3x linux na 3 razlicne particije
<chemist^> wtf man ;D
<msevphone> Chemist a si kemik a farmacevt :-)
<chemist^> kemik
<Sky[x]> chemist^, enkrtm u bo uspelo nikoli ne obupa to je vazno :)
<chemist^> Sky[x], the "try harder effect" :D
<chemist^> msevphone, zakaj, bi rad delal plave kristale?
<chemist^> ;D heisenberg
<msevphone> Sm farmacevt tko da jih znam naredit ;-)
<chemist^> :)
<chemist^> msevphone, si ze farmacevt al si se student?
<chemist^> ma dej v uni seriji Braking Bad, se prav vidi da je modra galica uno kar majo oni za meth ;D
<msevphone> Ja diplomo pisem
<chemist^> priden
<msevphone> Homologno modeliranje ccr2 receptorja pa molekulska dinamika pol skupaj z ligandi
<idioterna> ce si farmacevt rajs delej LSD
<idioterna> bos vec zasluzu
<chemist^> kaj to je naslov diplomske? :D
<idioterna> pa MDMA recimo
<msevphone> Pol nakonc pa izracunam energijo vezave pa jih rangiram
<chemist^> idioterna, ma ni vec to u modi
<msevphone> Ne sam opisujem kaj delam
<chemist^> zdej je samo se kokain dobickonosen ;)
<chemist^> msevphone, sj te ni noben vprasal :P
<chemist^> hec :)
<msevphone> Lolz
<msevphone> Kaj pa ti a ze delas a se studiras?
<chemist^> Torej cilj tvoje diplomske je nekako ustvarit neko tabelo
<chemist^> glede na energijo vezave
<chemist^> jz ze delam ja
<chemist^> diplomiral sem lani
<chemist^> malo sm zavlaceval s to diplomo ;)
<msevphone> Ja pac faks nima dost dnarja da bi neke peptide dejanskp potestiral, tko da jih js potestiram in silicio
<msevphone> Kaj si pa ti delal za diplomo?
<msevphone> Ksna sinteza? :-)
<chemist^> Tema moje diplomske so ble prašne eksplozije oz. minimalna vzigna energija in njeno dolocanje, oz. vpliv vlage v prostoru in v prašnih delcih na minimalno vzigno energijo le-teh
<chemist^> ne ne sinteze niso zanimive
<msevphone> Uuu hudo
<chemist^> tolko kot eksplozije :D
<chemist^> sm bil neodlocen al delat to, ceprav sem hotu najprej s plini delat, sam je reku mentor da se raje ne hecam s tem ;DD
<chemist^> druga izbira je bla pa spektrometrija
<chemist^> pa sm raje izbral to, ker je novo podrocje
<msevphone> Sm gledou mythbusterje k so z zracnim topom razprsil ful velk oblak moke pa jo pol vzgal
<msevphone> Epic
<chemist^> ja no, mi smo pac izdelali komoro
<idioterna> kokain sucks
<idioterna> MDMA je ful bl nice
<chemist^> v kateri smo eksplozije vodli
<chemist^> jz pa sosolec, on je izdelal napravo pa skalibriral
<chemist^> za svojo diplomsko
<chemist^> jz sm pa na njej opravljal meritve za svojo
<msevphone> Nice
<chemist^> oba skupaj sva pustila nek "pecat" tam...zdej studenti uporabljajo postopke ki sva jih mi2 "predpisala"
<chemist^> + ta moj sosolec dela neke meritve tam za krko in nevm koga se
<msevphone> Ja sj js tut orjem ledino k prvi uporablam molekulsko dinamiko
<chemist^> dajajo vzorce na teste da vidijo v katero "nevarnostno kategorijo" spadajo
<chemist^> oz. kolko je prah dejansko gorljiv... ker recimo nek aspirin potrebuje manj kot 10 mJ energije da se vzge (dispergiran prah)
<chemist^> torej dovolj neka staticna razelektritev na puloverju
<chemist^> pa pozene v zrak pol krke
<chemist^> :D
<msevphone> Pol naj pa kr pazijo da bo se sluzba zame
<chemist^> msevphone, ma to zna bit kurac... jz sm mel kr neki problemov ker nisem mel nobene literature nakatero se naslanjat
<chemist^> in crpat iz nje
<chemist^> pa vsi tej doktorji in magistri....o tem nimajo pojma
<chemist^> sploh une tuljave, indukcija, generiranje iskre....samo gledajo in kimajo z glavo
<sasa84> hejhou miške ;)
<chemist^> cau sasa84
<sasa84> chemist^, jst sm bodoči doktor...pa tud ne vem o generiranju isker, tuljavah ipd :P
<sasa84> živjo ;)
<chemist^> sasa84, ;) kaj ma veze
<sasa84> <chemist^> pa vsi tej doktorji in magistri....o tem nimajo pojma
<sasa84> <chemist^> sploh une tuljave, indukcija, generiranje iskre....samo gledajo in kimajo z glavo
<chemist^> moja stroka je usmerjena v industrijo, kjer so elektricne naprave vedno prisotne
<chemist^> bi blo malo neumno, ne poznat njihovega delovanja
<msevphone> Mja sj so vsi taki te mentorji se neki delajo
<sasa84> chemist^, pr men tud... komp pa luč :D
<chemist^> sm moral it do enega prof. na elektro fax
<chemist^> da mi je prisu pomagat
<chemist^> sestavit generator iskre
<chemist^> pa postavit une visokonapetostne sonde in podobno
<chemist^> opravit meritve z osciloskopom itd. ... tej doktorji pa sam gledajo tam "mhm, mhm"
<chemist^> ma dej dej
<msevphone> Toj fajn delat interdisciplinarne zadevr
<msevphone> E*
<chemist^> hahaha najboljse mi je blo ko me je zacudeno gledala asistentka ki sm v excelu naredu SIMPLE programcek za racunat energijo te iskre pa kapacitivnost kondenzatorjev pri zaporedni al vzporedni vezavi
<chemist^> ko da sm naredu nevemkaj razumes....a oni to vse na papir racunajo lol
<chemist^> old schoolerz
<msevphone> Jaaaooooo
<msevphone> Pol so pa nasi vsaj mal bl napredni
<msevphone> Sami eni vasi prfoksi so mi bli vseen face..npr. tale vercek za organsko kemijo
<chemist^> ja vas fax ma vec denarja
<chemist^> :D
<sasa84> msevphone, na kerem faxu si pa ti?
<msevphone> Farmacija
<msevphone> Diplomo pisem zj ze kr neki casa :p
<sasa84> uuu, ti maš lohk še kšn extra biznis :P
<chemist^> kaj jz ne morem? ;D
<chemist^> sasa84, tudi ti mas lahko nasad na njivi ce hoces
<chemist^> ;D
<sasa84> chemist^, jst mam lohk sekto...to je najbl opojna droga
<chemist^> bo CrazyLemon prodajal
<chemist^> no evo
<chemist^> se zdruzimo
<chemist^> v sektah se itak vedno drogirajo z necim
<msevphone> Hehe :-)
<chemist^> mi rihtamo droge, ti rihtaj sektaše ;D
<sasa84> msevphone, ti še prej diplomirej... da boš tko uradn mešalec substanc :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2014011805994157
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: FOTO: Kip Jezusa v Rio zaradi udara strele izgubil 'prstne blazinice'
<Pepelka> »Tudi verskim likom narava včasih ne prizanese, vsaj ikonski kipu Jezusa, ki gleda na Rio de Janeiro ne, saj zaradi ...«
<LorD_DDooM> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/presenecena-nuna-rodila-decka-in-ga-poimenovala-francisek/327658 cc sasa84
<Pepelka> Presenečena nuna rodila dečka in ga poimenovala Frančišek :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Neka nuna, ki živi v italijanskem mestu Rieti, je zaradi krčev v trebuhu odšla v bolnišnico, iz nje pa prišla z - dojenčkom. Da je noseča, ni niti posumila.«
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> ampak je zvesta tistemu načelu 'no condoms mkay' :D
<LorD_DDooM> saj je bilo brezmadežno spočetje
<sasa84> sicer poznam jst eno žensko, k do 6ga mesca ni vedla, da je noseča... menstruacijo in vse je blo kt prej, nč slabo...
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/malica-pod-daljnovodom.jpg
<idioterna> sasa84: med nosecnostjo je mela menstruacijo?
<idioterna> how does that work?
<sasa84> in draga moja fanta, zaključki so sledeči: kip bodo popravli + naj bosta nuna in mali frančišek zdrava :)
<sasa84> idioterna, ja...normaln jo je mela
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> to ni bla menstruacija
<idioterna> ne mors met menstruacije ce si nosec, tam je postlca not
<sasa84> lej...1x na mesec je bla par dni krvava :)
<idioterna> ja sej to si tut kadar si na tabletkah pa tist ni menstruacija
<idioterna> ampak je pa vseen cudn da je bla krvava
<sasa84> preveč me vprašaš :)
<idioterna> mislm k menstruacija je luscenje postlce
<sasa84> to sem od njene kolegice zvedla, da do 6ga mesca Å¡e vedla ni...ker je blo vse kao "kul"
<idioterna> in ce si nosec pa se ti odlusc postlca se temu rece splav
<idioterna> in pol ocitno nisi vec nosec
<idioterna> no nc
<idioterna> grem na kosilo
<idioterna> brb
<sasa84> sluznca se lušč
<chemist^> kaj se spozna kdo tle na r/c modelirstvo?
<sasa84> dobr tek idioterna ;)
<chemist^> menjava motorckov, servo in podobno?
<sasa84> chemist^, kle nimamo takih debat... raj se pogovarjamo o menstruaciji :P
<chemist^> zajebana debata
<chemist^> menstruacija je ogabna zadeva :)
<sasa84> ni, vpraš idioterna ...
<chemist^> smrdi
<chemist^> ;))
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> pol pa vohej take, k skrbijo za svojo higieno :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon... si tukej?
<chemist^> sasa84 kaj ma veze higiena?
<chemist^> menstruacija smrdi
<chemist^> period.
<chemist^> :)
<chemist^> al tvoja disi po rozicah?
<chemist^> ;))
<sasa84> pa ja, tko mal po sivki
<sasa84> vpraš CrazyLemon
<sasa84> pa dz0ny
<sasa84> Pepelko,...
<chemist^> ocitno nimajo pojma
<chemist^> ;)
<CrazyLemon> em.. eni Å¡e nismo meli kosila.. tko da dejmo se pogovarjat o ubuntuju :D
<sasa84> hahahaha :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dns mal pogledava tist manual?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pregledaš ja
<sasa84> o_O
<CrazyLemon> pa damir bi lahko tudi vrgu uč na manual :)
<sasa84> mhm...kr ni ga...jav se sam k igrce Å¡pilate :P
<CrazyLemon> sm ti ravno mislu to predlagat
<CrazyLemon> kar si zdaj naredila
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak tko al tko smo zmenjeni danes za game
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne vem če ti bo verjel :D
<sasa84> probejmo ;)
<CrazyLemon> nč..l8r
<sasa84> lejtr aligejtr
<chemist^> kj igraste sploh?
<idioterna> chemist^: kaj te pa zanima?
<idioterna> chemist^: v zvezi z RC?
<chemist^> amm
<chemist^> sm pobral iz omare mojega starega Nikko-ta
<chemist^> spomnim se da je sou ko svinja, sm vidu na youtubu pa folk ki dela te brushless kit konverzije in to
<chemist^> uno sele...gre ko svinja ;D
<chemist^> uglaunem, noce delat... tiste original baterije ki so ble not so spustile kislino.... vse sm spucal, dal nove baterije not
<chemist^> ampak sploh ne reagira
<chemist^> vzel sem uni qrac za merit ce je kje kratek stik
<chemist^> in dejansko ko na stikalu dam ON
<chemist^> stece tok
<chemist^> po vezju
<chemist^> in v motor
<chemist^> samo enostavno mrtev, ne reagira sploh
<chemist^> prej se spomnem ko sm ga prizgal je malo trznu motorcek
<chemist^> ma zdej prau nic.... kaj je mozno da je po najmanj 10h letih neuporabe, motorcek enostavno crknu?
<chemist^> sej to nima neke zivljenske dobe, da bi ble not neke substance ki grejo po gobe
<idioterna> ja vprasanje kaj se je zgodilo
<idioterna> to diagnosticirat je kr tezko
<idioterna> poglej ce iz reglerja pride napajanje za sprejemnik
<idioterna> verjetno je baterija=regler=motor pa potem se BEC iz reglerja za sprejemnik pa servote
<chemist^> ja sej
<chemist^> tudi to mi je cudno
<idioterna> voltmeter dej na bec kontakte
<chemist^> ker... uno sranje za obracat gume spredaj (servo verjetno) tudi ne reagira
<idioterna> da vids ce je napajanje
<idioterna> servo ja
<idioterna> js drugac nism tok za avte
<idioterna> js delam take stvari:
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZWGO1BGZIU
<Pepelka> Beautiful Morning Skies over Janče - YouTube
<chemist^> ne spoznam se jz neki dosti na to :)
<chemist^> lahko ti posljem slikco pa mi poves kaj je kaj? :D
<chemist^> oz jo zalepim na pastebin
<chemist^> ma dobro sej nima veze, elektronika je pac elektronika :D
<chemist^> evo brb s slikco
<chemist^> evo
<chemist^> kako da jih uploadam
<chemist^> s telefona?
<chemist^> idioterna, prva slikca: http://imagebin.org/287358
<Pepelka> Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<chemist^> se 2 pridejo
<chemist^> druga: http://imagebin.org/287359
<Pepelka> Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<chemist^> in tretja http://imagebin.org/287360
<Pepelka> Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<sasa84> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/adNOVMd_700b_v1.jpg
<msevphon> Chemist js se spoznam na modelarstvo
<msevphon> In sicer elektro-aviončke
<msevphon> Aja ga ni vec ooops
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol :)
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> i'd disagree.. 25+ :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a pol sm že milfica (po letih)?
<sasa84> ne po riti :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne :D leta ne naredijo milfic :D
<sasa84> o_O
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 izpadni korak + počepi pa bo rit taka kot mora bit! :)
<sasa84> jaz grem hodit ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 do wcja pa nazaj ne Å¡teje :p
<sasa84> grem v spodnji štuk na čik :>
<sasa84> ker wc so pa res sosednja vrata :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: ne moras bit mil brez mulcev, lahko si puma al pa cougar
<CrazyLemon> ohoho.. lej ti njega kako se on spozna na "mačke" :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: like you don't
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/61/Age_differences_for_spouses_%28USA%29.png
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 na hitro sem pregledal manual.. slikce so vredu
<sasa84> uuu dz0ny ^^
<sasa84> povej ti...kar je teb najbl všeč :P
<dz0ny> manual
<dz0ny> hm novi usb app
<idioterna> dz0ny: kaj je pa distinguishing characteristic med pumami pa gorskimi levi?
<idioterna> al je to sam jezikovna posebnost
<idioterna> k pume so rod, cougar je pa po naše puma in je vrsta
<idioterna> vrsti se rece tut gorski lev
<idioterna> ma pa se neke manjse sorodnike
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: midi povezava stari sintesajzer in ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41305/#p41305
<idioterna> o lej sasa84
<idioterna> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/presenecena-nuna-rodila-decka-in-ga-poimenovala-francisek/327658
<Pepelka> Presenečena nuna rodila dečka in ga poimenovala Frančišek :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Neka nuna, ki živi v italijanskem mestu Rieti, je zaradi krčev v trebuhu odšla v bolnišnico, iz nje pa prišla z - dojenčkom. Da je noseča, ni niti posumila.«
<sasa84> lol idioterna :)
<sasa84> je blo že pastan kle par urc nazaj :)
<sasa84> me fantje o vsem obveščajo :)
<idioterna> men je vsec da v clanku nc ne obsoja noben
<yang> obsojajo pa v komentarjih ki so neumesni
<idioterna> aja to pa nism prebral
<sasa84> lepo ime mu je zbrala ;)
<CrazyLemon> mogoče po očetu? :>
<idioterna> that doesn't really narrow it down much
<sasa84> miške moje...šibam na eno žurkico ;)
<sasa84> pridkani bodte
 * sasa84 pomaha
<idioterna> http://www.channel4.com/news/gay-marriage-in-britain-has-caused-floods-says-ukip
<Pepelka> Gay marriage has 'caused floods' says Ukip councillor - Channel 4 News
<Pepelka> »Gay marriage is to blame for the recent flooding and high winds in England, a Ukip councillor claims. Pestilence and war may also follow, the Henley-on-Thames councillor David Silvester warns.«
<chemist^> Ola
<CrazyLemon> lol @ gay marriage
<chemist^> Postrelit vse
<CrazyLemon> zakaj? :)
<chemist^> Ker.
<chemist^> ;)
<chemist^> Naj bojo geji naj se fukajo v rit me ne zanima, se me ne tice
<chemist^> Ma da se porocajo in posvajajo otroke...to pa ne
<chemist^> Na koncu bojo meli se vec pravic ko normalen folj
<chemist^> Folk
<chemist^> In JA...NISO normalni ;)
<CrazyLemon> mene poroka ne moti.. posvajanje otroka.. kaj pa vem - sej je dosti straight parov ki niso zmožni skrbet za otroka pa ga imajo..
<chemist^> Ja ok...in ko bo tvoj sin prisu domov iz sole in reku da ima njegov sosolec tato in tato? ;)
<chemist^> Pomoje bi otrok mislu da je to popolnoma normalno...ga rad fasat v rit isto kot ljubit zensko....
<chemist^> Ma djdjdjdjjjjj postrelit vse
<CrazyLemon> jah.. kaj naj mu js.. pač ima :)
<chemist^> Bolesniki zahodnjaski ;)
<johnnyyy> hm, jst bi bolj za ušesa vleku tiste, ki niso toliko odgovorni za svoje otroke, da jih lahko drugi posvojijo...
<chemist^> To je zdj druga stvar...
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če tebi sin pride domov pa pravi da njegov sošolec ima mamo in mamo ki te vabita na večerjo ?? :>
<chemist^> Nemoremo dajat otrokom vedet da bit gej je ok in kul
<chemist^> Ker enostavno ni
<chemist^> Lih tako mi je bolano
<chemist^> Razumem sexualne fleshe ki jih ima folk
<chemist^> Ma neki se lizarit in lupckat pred mojo faco...blahhh na bruhanje mi gre
<chemist^> Lih tko zenske (ce ni zgolj sex in sm jz zraven) ;))) ce ne je bolano
<chemist^> Ni naravno in pika. Dejstvo je, ce bi vsi bli gayi bi clovestvo izumrlo
<chemist^> Sej itk vecina tipov ki so gay niso do 20 leta meli jajca zensko pecat in so pol na tipih pristali ki ne komplicirajo prevec....zenske pa razocarane nad moskimi zaradi slabih izkusenj...
<chemist^> Uni pravi "rojeni" gay...pa je enostavno rojen z mozgansko napako/motnjo
<chemist^> To je seveda samo moje osebno mnenje
<chemist^> Pa nism ne homoFOB ne nic...imam celo 2 gaya za prijatelja...pa me cisto nic ne moti ker so vredu osebe
<chemist^> Dokler se ne lupckajo pred mano.... ;)
<chemist^> In fobija je strah ne pa neodobravanje...tako da rec da je v rusiji HomoFOBni zakon je malo privleceno to
<chemist^> Mislim
<chemist^> ....u kurac gre ta slovenija/evropa vedno bolj
<chemist^> Se kasne 10-20 let in bomo ko zda isti primitivci
<chemist^> ZDE ;)
<Sky[x]> pismo pa kva je s tem prov ne sposobn sem na shared hosting en framework spravt da dela :>
<dz0ny> eat more, drink more, more...
<speed-> Sky[x] ne se sekirat
<speed-> bo ze 1x :p
<dz0ny> hm sasa je spet neki zakurla
<Sky[x]> wtf
<Sky[x]> case sensitive je bio problem
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: a si na macu ne :D
<Sky[x]> ker sem z velik ozacetnico imel poimenovan fajl ga tam ni zaznal
<Sky[x]> fak no
<Sky[x]> e-uspeh
<Sky[x]> nv kako majo to skonfiguriran res
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, sem na mecu sam itak v vagrantu poganam na ubuntu
<R33D3M33R> kje ste bojaželjni igralci iger? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> *bojazljivi (zgleda)
<speed-> ja ne prenesemo porazov pa rajsi ne spilamo :)
<R33D3M33R> hehe
<R33D3M33R> če igraš kooperativno je to čisto nekaj drugega kot deathmatch ali podobne fore
<speed-> ne ne hecam se, nimam casa niti volje spilat nic vec
<idioterna> KSP
<speed-> sem spilal eve-online
<speed-> 8let :)
<speed-> folga
<idioterna> to ni isto
<speed-> ja pa skoraj da je
<speed-> sc2 sem malo spilal zdaj kasneje samo tisto je tudi prevec na hard
<speed-> te pa sem dal drugo graficno notri pa ma neke probleme z sc2, tak da zdaj pa mir hehe
<speed-> R33D3M33R kaj bi ti spilal
<R33D3M33R> tf2 ali pa l4d2, torej streljačine :)
<speed-> ah, od streljacin sem tak vec ali manj samo quake nabijal :)
<R33D3M33R> no, lahko bi šli tudi openareno, tega že dolgo nisem igral :)
<yang> ce koga zanima kako zgleda FB CDN http://jp.si/FBCDN.jpg
<idioterna> jp.si http je down
<speed-> ^^
<yang> aja
<yang> itak ja
<yang> moment
<R33D3M33R> samo google translate pa vidi stran :)
<CrazyLemon> no kdo je pol za game.. zdobersek dz0ny ?
<dz0ny> https://noembed.com/i/http://jp.si/FBCDN.jpg
<yang> http://s11.postimg.org/nbokqoioz/FBCDN.jpg
<dz0ny> yang z si ti ne dela
<dz0ny> from usa ti D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: na win sem
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i dont mind
<idioterna> dz0ny: izdajalc!
<dz0ny> reboot
<idioterna> al cak
<idioterna> dz0ny: zaloznik!
<idioterna> same thing.
<yang> hehe
<yang> a je sel kdo gledat volk z wall streeta
<yang> K mamo baje eno slovensko striptizeto noter
<yang> k je "vec nardila za prepoznavnost slovenije kt kdorkol drug" zdej vejo da mamo pr nas dobre babe
<idioterna> striptizeto?
<idioterna> igralka je
<yang> ja
<yang> striptizeto igra
<idioterna> ne?
<yang> aja ne vem, tko sem slisu, nisem pa gledal filma se
<idioterna> v eni sceni je gola
<idioterna> ampak to ne pomen da igra striptizeto.
<idioterna> al pa da je striptizeta
<idioterna> je pa zalostn kako so vsi slinasti zarad tega
<CrazyLemon> gola?
<idioterna> gola
<idioterna> naga
<idioterna> brez obleke
<yang> topless
<idioterna> jasno, brez obleke implicira da je tudi topless
<yang> ;)
<CrazyLemon> pa bottomless tudi ?
<idioterna> kar je zalostno je, da je tip zraven pokrit
<idioterna> tudi bottomless, ja
<CrazyLemon> torej..gola gola
<idioterna> a besede "gola" ne poznas?
<yang> gola slovenka !
<idioterna> niste normalni.
<idioterna> golih slovenk je milijon.
<lynxlynxlynx> pa bl meh je film
<idioterna> nc posebnga ni
<CrazyLemon> že..ampak gola katarina čas je sam ena
<idioterna> in?
<idioterna> tut oblecena katarina cas je sam ena
<yang> se jst bi se slekel za tak honorar
<CrazyLemon> tudi to je res
<idioterna> zaljivo je implicirat, da je honorar dobila zato, ker se je slekla
<idioterna> ali zato, ker se je bila pripravljena slect
<yang> mal se hecam
<idioterna> ja, sej se vsi mal hecajo
<idioterna> vsec mi je bil marcel stefancic
<idioterna> z njo je mel intervju glede tega filma
<idioterna> in golote niti omenil ni
<idioterna> bravo
<yang> ampak je pa hecno, ko pravjo da je nardila velik za prepoznavnost slovenije "kot gola" hehe
<idioterna> koncno en ki se mu zdi nekaj normalnega, da so ljudje goli.
<idioterna> IMO je dalec najvec za prepoznavnost slovenije naredu leon stukelj
<yang> ja vidis, max modic bi se tut strinjal s tabo idioterna
<lynxlynxlynx> avsenik
<yang> avsenik
<yang> definitivno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek shall we or shall we ?
<R33D3M33R> pa Tina Maze najbrž tudi
<idioterna> http://www.delo.si/assets/media/picture/20131112/djvu_85867_janezp_-stukelj-owens-RGB.jpeg
<yang> ja
<R33D3M33R> ali pa Peterka
<yang> ja tone sterk
<yang> a je bil tone
<yang> jadralc
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> unga k ga vsi poznajo pa se niste omenil :)
<idioterna> mislm k ga zares vsi poznajo
<CrazyLemon> martin!
<idioterna> worldwide.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> josip
<CrazyLemon> iličič??
<yang> cvick men
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idioterna> tito.
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<idioterna> kr pejte u kambodzo al pa urugvaj al pa na novo zelandijo
<idioterna> pa recte da ste iz slovenije
<CrazyLemon> idioterna bodo rekli 'yes yes yugoslavia' ne pa 'slovenia' :)
<idioterna> ne, rekl bojo "ha?"
<dz0ny> haha https://chrome.google.com/webstore/launcher?source=5
<Pepelka> Chrome App Launcher
<Pepelka> »The Chrome App Launcher allows you to launch your favorite apps right from the desktop.«
<idioterna> pa reces "tito", pa recejo "a!"
<idioterna> in prec vejo
<dz0ny> kr start v win8 so zamenjal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a greš? al ti ni do tega :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne morem
<dz0ny> zdej
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/malica-pod-daljnovodom.jpg
<dz0ny> + kaj naj bi sli?
<Sky[x]> lp]
<idioterna> yang: lej kok mi je druzino obseval
<idioterna> to je ta nov 2x400KV krsko-bericevo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj druzga..l4d2 - karkoli je fraj :)
<yang> idioterna: ja verjetn ce bi gor plezal bi te lohka kej prezarcil
<yang> tele bazne postaje nevem al so kej nevarne ce so prizgane ce bi gor plezal
<R33D3M33R> lahko tudi tf2, samo mvm
<idioterna> niso
<idioterna> bi mogu kr dolg casa objemat da bi se poznal
<idioterna> 400kV je nevarn ja
<idioterna> sam ne zarad sevanja :)
<yang> ene zadeve sem enkrat gledal na discovery k so dost mocni oddajniki in jih morjo prej odklopit, da so drugace baje smtronosni cisto na vrhu, ampak to res tiste antene ki so zelo visoko nad tlemi
<idioterna> smrtonosn je tut cist navadn SAR v nosu od vsacga resnga vojaskega letala
<idioterna> to je pac par kilovatov
<yang> kaj mate daljnovod blizu bajte zdej ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> navadn atc al pa vremenski radar pa recimo ni niti prblizn dost mocn da bi skodoval
<idioterna> yang: to je na jancah
<yang> pr nas gre daljonovod cez polje ampak tale tamal za BS3
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: nimamo serverja
<dz0ny> public je pa hell
<R33D3M33R> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pol..l4d2?
<dz0ny> 15min
<CrazyLemon> k
<yang> Like · Share · Yesterday at 09:27 near Titovo Velenje ·
<yang> erm, FB geotagging ma se velenje kot titovo ?
<yang> hecno
<R33D3M33R> a se komu sanja zakaj je tako malo laptopov s Kabiniji na prodaj?
<zdobersek> tolk govora o goli katarni cas, slike pa nobene
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek watch the movie! ne zelimo spoilat
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R sej je komaj pršu na tržišče kabini
<CrazyLemon> al je tist kaveri
<yang> http://s29.postimg.org/55wtboa5j/velenje.jpg
<yang> kabinkaj ?
<R33D3M33R> kabini je prišel že maja 2013
<R33D3M33R> zdaj je pa prišel kaveri
<yang> lin
<yang> link daj R33D3M33R
<CrazyLemon> !g amd kaveri
<R33D3M33R> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Accelerated_Processing_Unit#Jaguar_architecture_%28Kabini_and_Temash%29
<Pepelka> AMD Kaveri APU Lineup For 2014 Leaked - Six New A-Series APUs ... http://wccftech.com/amd-kaveri-apu-lineup-2014-leaked-aseries-apus-steamroller-gcn-cores/
<Pepelka> AMD Accelerated Processing Unit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<R33D3M33R> do novega leta je bil cel kup laptopov po trgovinah, ki so imeli kabinije, zdaj pa so praktično vsi izginili
<R33D3M33R> wtf??
<R33D3M33R> kako je to mogoče
<R33D3M33R> in to v *vseh* trgovinah
<idioterna> kabinije?
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> amd je useless trenutno
<R33D3M33R> kako?
<R33D3M33R> doma imam 3 kompe z amdjem pa imajo vsi gor Linux :)
<R33D3M33R> od x1350 do hd4670 pa do hd7750
<R33D3M33R> več generacij in vse dela
<dz0ny> I agree
<idioterna> aha hm
<idioterna> js mam ivy bridge pa haswelle
<idioterna> vsi majo gor linux in vse dela
<dz0ny> to da moram po vsakem l4d2 zagonu relaodad xorg
<dz0ny> ni bas dobro
<R33D3M33R> seveda x1350 in hd4670 imata opensource driver
<R33D3M33R> hd7750 pa že dve leti fglrx
<idioterna> ne vem men konzola v vseh normalno dela
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ffs.. get your ass on l4d2
<R33D3M33R> majo pa driverji neke bizarne napake tu in tam
<R33D3M33R> se strinjam, se pa izboljšuje :)
<dz0ny> no bo kej
<CrazyLemon> madr efer
<zdobersek> a zdej mene cakate?
<CrazyLemon> l4d2 se mi odpru na drugem zaslonu
<CrazyLemon> in ne gre na primary
<zdobersek> jst tule zbijam bajte iz vasih brskalnikov
<yang> R33D3M33R: [    0.096742] smpboot: CPU0: AMD E2-1800 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (fam: 14, model: 02, stepping: 00)
<R33D3M33R> pa v večini iger je kartica po hitrosti na nivoju Windows
<zdobersek> oh ti revez, ki imas dva zaslona
<yang> R33D3M33R: ta je verjetno kabini
<R33D3M33R> yang: jaz ciljam na a6-5200  :)
<R33D3M33R> top model
<R33D3M33R> drugo je malo preslabo
<yang> R33D3M33R: dobro, to je netbook
<R33D3M33R> aja, pa to je najbrž brazos in ne kabini
<yang> R33D3M33R: se vedno se dobijo laptopi
<R33D3M33R> ja, že, ampak prej je bila konkretna izbira
<CrazyLemon> ma ffs
<yang> Brazos 2.0 platform (2012) - "Ontario", "Zacate" (40 nm)
<R33D3M33R> jap, kabini ima pa GCN grafična jedra
<R33D3M33R> velik boost
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R crashnu mi je l4d2
<dz0ny> heh lol
<dz0ny> fglrx crash
<CrazyLemon> očitno vama tudi :)
<CrazyLemon> report a bug :)
<dz0ny> hm kaj ma fglry po disku Å¡art mi ni jasn https://paste.sh/WddZeRm5#wLqjNStHIdO2pv53SPMbYYl9
<R33D3M33R> meni je tudi vsipalo
<R33D3M33R> [29657.729628] hl2_linux[9491]: segfault at 0 ip           (null) sp 00000000ffb7e44c error 14 in hl2_linux[8048000+1000]
<sajko> amd je na strani zombijev :)
<R33D3M33R> mislim wtf? 30 ur sem skoraj igral brez problemov zdaj pa kar sesipava
<CrazyLemon> [39570.229701] hl2_linux[19747]: segfault at 0 ip           (null) sp 00000000fff1986c error 14
<CrazyLemon> [39570.229723] hl2_linux[19776]: segfault at 2000 ip 00000000e6983aea sp 0000000008e9bbc0 error 4 in crashhandler.so[e6977000+64000]
<R33D3M33R> no ok, 20 ur :)
<dz0ny> bomo vidl ce se bo zdej tud usulo
<R33D3M33R> nope, dela
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R meh
<R33D3M33R> zdaj dela
<CrazyLemon> no comment..spet na drugem zaslonu
<R33D3M33R> boš pa healing packe nosil :)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R brb
<R33D3M33R> ok
<dz0ny> crash
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> sej bo prsu
<R33D3M33R> ne, najbrž reboot
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> greva sama?
<R33D3M33R> lahko tudi
<R33D3M33R> do prvega safehousa
<CrazyLemon> popizdu bom s tem sranjem..popizdu bom
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kaj pa je?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna igro mi nonstop meče na drug zaslon
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> mam resitev zate, k ti verjetno ne bo vsec
<idioterna> ne igrat igre.
<dz0ny> master troll https://github.com/rakyll/tyyp/blob/master/README.md
<Pepelka> tyyp/README.md at master · rakyll/tyyp · GitHub
<Pepelka> »tyyp - An application level networking protocol for government controlled information systems«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne gres vec?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nope
<CrazyLemon> k
<dz0ny> kdo tle kde uproablja?
<dz0ny> kako popravim izris pisave
<dz0ny> kako poravim dpi
<dz0ny> k je vse nekonsistentno
<dz0ny> kako ta velik kazalc zamenjam
<dz0ny> jezus kdo to dela
<idioterna> a?
<idioterna> pojma nimam kako te stvari nardis
<idioterna> kaj sploh pomen "poravim dpi"
<lynxlynxlynx> system settings
<dz0ny> hm recimo naslov okna ima manjšo pisavo kot je seznamu trenutno odprtih programov
<dz0ny> miškina kazalka je 3x večja od gumba za zapri
<dz0ny> itd
<dz0ny> pa ta blur
<dz0ny> slabo mi je :D
<Sky[x]> a ti lavor prnesem ? :D
<idioterna> tezko ti recem k sm nazadnje te reci konfiguriru ko je prsu ven kde 4.0
<dz0ny> hm
<Sky[x]> a se komu fil dolg odpira http://www.petrol.si/ ?
<Pepelka> Petrol | Energija za življenje
<idioterna> ne, men v momentu
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/aApvnG5.png
<dz0ny> argh
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> ok ok
<idioterna> sorry
<idioterna> nikol vec nam reku da je kde dobr :)
<idioterna> tale kisik na sred mi je tok smesn
<idioterna> res mas hudga
<dz0ny> rednering fontov sem porpavil da sem dal opengl3.1
<dz0ny> sam potem ne morem učinkov izključit
<dz0ny> sigh
<lynxlynxlynx> eh?
<dz0ny> učinki so pa ta blur
<lynxlynxlynx> efekte lahko še vsakega posebi on/off-aš
<dz0ny> hm tole je build 13.10
<dz0ny> grem se xfce
<dz0ny> obup tole
<lynxlynxlynx> bubuntu
<dz0ny> razlike https://db.tt/0FR9ODJJ
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2014-01-18 23:16:28.png
<yang> Sky[x]: men se petrol hitro odpre
<Sky[x]> tnx
<lynxlynxlynx> še vedno maš top bar
<yang> ej kaj je s temi piskotki a to je treba na vsako spletno stran zdej dat obvestilo al kaj ?
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: mja tist me ne mot
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡koda prostora
<dz0ny> sam tipografija pa omg
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: skor, ja
<yang> kaj pomeni skor ?
<yang> ce je stran ki ne zahteva piskotov, pravtako mora biti obvestilo ?
<yang> recimo neka osebna stran
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<dz0ny> yang: ce zbiras podatke pol ja
<dz0ny> pa obdelujes
<lynxlynxlynx> sam "neka osebna stran" ni nobenž garant
<dz0ny> osebne
<yang> dz0ny: kaj pa ce mas blog, kjer se lahko uporabnik registrira recimo
<yang> a je to ze smatrano kot zbiranje podatkov
<dz0ny> jp
<lynxlynxlynx> vse kar je nujno za delovanje, ni problem (sejni piškotki)
<dz0ny> yang: ce analiziras kere clanke bere pa kje je komentiral pol ja
<dz0ny> krkoli ti lahko uporabiš za izboljšavo (oglase, predvidenje vsebine ...)
<dz0ny> pol mora bit
<dz0ny> recmo da on shrani barvo pisave
<yang> pol morm pogeldat za cookie plugin za wordpress
<dz0ny> pol mora bit
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> hm https://slo-tech.com/novice/t596514#crta
<dz0ny> enim bo spet žilca počla
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Krt57: vlc se ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41306/#p41306
<CrazyLemon> .vreme boja
<jabuk> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 8°C @18.01.2014 7:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95%
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0664112,14.4018789
<jabuk> Občina Medvode: 6.62°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:38:07, Sončni zahod: 15:47:46
<dz0ny> .vreme piran
<jabuk> ARSO: Piran-ocean. boja (0m): 14.2°C @19.01.2014 0:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% Veter: južni veter 9.3 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.528319,13.5682895
<jabuk> Portoroz: 10.75°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:39:43, Sončni zahod: 15:52:48
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-19
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: vlc se ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41307/#p41307
<idioterna> huomenta
<pitko> LUGOS nova stran! waw :D
<dz0ny> pic pls
<pitko> nasleden teden izpitno obdobje jej :D
<pitko> spal neobm nč jej :)
<sajko> sej izpiti so fajn. Verjetno redki trenutki ko se cela klapa zbere na kupu :)
<sajko> a tule kdouporablja btrfs/zfs na linuxu?
<zdobersek> not sable; do not use;
<zdobersek> stable*
<zdobersek> drugace je pa stvar kul.
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 18.2°C @19.01.2014 12:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64% Veter: južni veter 3.4 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<jabuk> Koper: 10.61°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:38:25, Sončni zahod: 15:53:27
<zdobersek> evo je
<sajko> .vreme domzale
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8.8°C @19.01.2014 12:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96% Veter: vzhodnik 0.8 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.1419417,14.5944171
<jabuk> Domzale: 9.20°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:36:50, Sončni zahod: 15:48:09
<speed-> sajko kaksno klapo te mas to :)
<speed-> mi smo se skrivali med izpiti :p
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> o zdobersek, moja mala miši
<zdobersek> I am no mouse.
<dz0ny> hm zaliva nas :D
<CrazyLemon> sonce pri nas :)
<dz0ny> bogi
<CrazyLemon> mhm ;/
<[nitro]> pri nas oblačno :)
<dz0ny> hm ko je sred hriba, na kraških tleh izvir. Pol veš da je je kriza :D
<dz0ny> sasa84: o/
<dz0ny> vas kej zaliva
<yang_> mal pa
<sasa84> juhu!
<sasa84> ej dz0ny, veš kaj sm zvedla... avti so gorel, k je en vrgu molotovko
<dz0ny> mja
<dz0ny> tipicno
<dz0ny> sasa84: poplave so ze kej vidne?
<sasa84> poplave? pr nas ni nč kej tazga
<sasa84> razn če je kej dol na polju
<dz0ny> tle mamo kr
<sasa84> a ja?
<dz0ny> pa smoo na hribu
<sasa84> jst sm zdej pogledala skuz oknu pa ni nč vidt
<yang_> mate coln ?
<dz0ny> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/v/t34/1579743_10202936580592649_1261807061_n.jpg?oh=f1c5da0b98fb0b61c72470f4644ac3ec&oe=52DE506A&__gda__=1390280366_9fe9c2bf803002378bf9b86714e74765
<yang_> dz0ny: ti sam fibre cable dvign nad vodostaj pa bo
<dz0ny> tko zgleda trebuhovica :D // nekoc podzemna reka
<yang_> uf
<yang_> oornk reka
<yang_> to je tam pr vas ?
<yang_> se sava klele ni tok siroka
<yang_> al pa glih en tok
<sasa84> dz0ny, ki je tu slikanu?
<dz0ny> sasa84: glavan cesta prot prezidu
<dz0ny> k prides na bp
<sasa84> se mi je zdelu :)
<sasa84> tu je una ravnina, k se dol spustiš a ne...
<sasa84> pol je pa tabla BP...pa včasih je kšn kužek ležu na sred ceste :D
<dz0ny> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1528540_10201315586747117_516709596_n.jpg
<dz0ny> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1544959_10201315617107876_899164331_n.jpg
<dz0ny> stari trg
<napsy__> dan
<yang_> dz0ny: kaj je tist za ena grascina na babnem polju ?
<dz0ny> yang_: grad snežnik
<dz0ny> ni bp
<yang_> aha
<yang_> morte dat vrece napisne
<yang_> nasipne
<yang_> da ne bo sla voda v vas
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/proletarec.jpg
<dz0ny> yang_: to je naravni izvir
<yang_> idioterna: ce bi bil v LJ bi ga ze stalili
<dz0ny> je ze skoz tko https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1544413_10201315608347657_232522332_n.jpg
<idioterna> yang_: a ne ves kje stoji ta kip? :)
<johnnyyy> sej je v LJ
<yang_> ne
<idioterna> pod zemanto
<dz0ny> yang_: oz they did plan https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1013852_10201315602947522_1677739248_n.jpg
<idioterna> v tivoli parku
<yang_> nisem expert za socialisticne kkipe
<johnnyyy> tam kjer je lepa žoga
<johnnyyy> če si bolj športni tip
<yang_> aja
<johnnyyy> :D
<yang_> hm nikol nvidu
<johnnyyy> jst pa mal prej, sem Å¡ev lavfat :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, pa sej cesta v star trg je skor zalita <:)
<yang_> dz0ny: enkrat je klele v LJ poplavila reka gradascica, v povprecju ima do pol metra vodostaja, takrat pa je imela preko 7 metrov, plavali so tam dol okoli viske cerkve, en je wakeboardal clo po vodi
<yang_> jst sem dokaj na varnem
<sasa84> yang_, ja...so bli posnetki na yiutubu al kje :)
<yang_> sasa84: ja
<dz0ny> glavno da so cistilno v reko postvl https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1463355_10201315126375608_1629763015_n.jpg
<dz0ny> brihtnezi
<yang_> idioterna: a je tm kip k se gre na belvi gor ?
<yang_> cudn da ga se niso stalil
<johnnyyy> dzOny: to nardijo zato da potem zapornice odprejo in odplake voda nese :D
<idioterna> yang_: zakaj bi ga stalil?
<yang_> dz0ny: dobr un grad je verjetno zasciten, zgleda je poplavljalo ze stoletja nazaj
<yang_> dz0ny: kaj je v tistmu gradu sneznik, kaksen muzej al tut bife restavracija ?
<sasa84> yang_, poročiš se lohk tam :)
<yang_> idioterna: vecinoma so ze vse odzagal in stalil
<dz0ny> yang_: jp muzeja sta dva. Lovski pa grajski :D
<yang_> sasa84: ja sej lepo zgleda, kadar ni poplavljeno
<idioterna> yang_: aja? kerga pa?
<yang_> idioterna: se pr nas so ga, tega talca pa niso mel kalupa
<idioterna> odzagal so sam une zvezde pr vpadnicah pri PST
<yang_> je pol en podobnega naredu
<idioterna> aja misls razbojniki?
<sasa84> če se bova z dz0ny kdaj poročila... pride edin snežnik za naše kraje :D
<yang_> a ne , vec so jih odzagal
<sasa84> yang_, morš vidt kakšn medved je v gradu!
<dz0ny> sasa84: no zdej pa mal pretiravaš
<yang_> ne v BS3 v gramozni jami je bil kip talca
<dz0ny> will never marry
 * dz0ny ^^
<yang_> kaksno leto nazaj al dve so ga odzagal
<yang_> pa so ga pol v kosih prinesli na reciklazo eni cigani
<sasa84> dz0ny, pol sva že dva :))
<sasa84> ampak dala sem sam primer ;I)
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> na koncu se bosta res poročila drug z drugim k sta tok podobna pa cortkana skup
<yang_> idioterna: dost lep kip je bil
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> ne... men je čist všeč tko kt je ;)
<yang_> sasa84: ti odpades, jst se ne bom cerkveno porocil :)
<sasa84> yang_, jst tud ne ;)
<CrazyLemon> stop pretending sasa84
<yang_> kako pa to ?
<sasa84> ne vem... ne predstavlam si, d bi s kom živela
<johnnyyy> s kom pa dej živiš? sama?
<sasa84> sicer mi je to lepo, sam mislm, d nism pač taktip človeka....sem bl samotarske sorte
<yang_> heh poznam en primer, k se je en po schnellkursu cerkveno porocil, zenska je mela vse zakramente, on pa tistega enodnevnega, tko so se vcas v komunizmu na hitr cerkveno porocil lahko
<yang_> tko da , v bistvu bi se taka poroka lahko tut razveljavila
<sasa84> pač... mislm, d niso vsi sposobni se poročit, še mn je sposobnih za met otroke... amen :)
<yang_> sej poroka na nic ne vpliva
<yang_> ti lahk na koruzi srecno zivis 30 let al se pa po poroki locis cez dve leti
<idioterna> sasa84: js pa mislm da so se vsi sposobni porocit
<idioterna> sej to sam tm stojis pa reces "mhm"
<sasa84> tud veza mi kej prebeč ne diši... moj maximum je 8 dni in od tega sem bla 7 dni nekje v severni afriki (sama) :))))
<idioterna> pa krizec narises na en papir
<idioterna> in to je to
<idioterna> ti mors sam tapravo punco najdt.
<idioterna> pa bosta komot skp
<johnnyyy> idioterna: pa podpišeš :)
<sasa84> haha :)))
<idioterna> johnnyyy: sej sm napisu da krizec narises
<yang_> "tukaj se obvezujem, da delim svoje premozenje s svojo najdrazjo, amen"
<yang_> hehe
<idioterna> js svoje premozenje delim z vsemi
<idioterna> sicer precej utezeno na froce
<idioterna> suni je skromna zenska
<idioterna> ma sam ene gojzarje pa ene superge
<idioterna> no pa tevice za polet, tko k js ubistvu
<yang_> hehe
<napsy__> kupujem nov router .. ma kdo kake izkusnje s tplink routerji?
<yang_> ja
<yang_> jst mam enga
<napsy__> ti je kul?
<yang_> ja
<napsy__> kerga pa
<yang_> z openwrt dobro deluje
<yang_> sam da ga okol obrnem
<napsy__> sm bral ene komentarje, precej folka ma tezave s slabim signalom
<yang_> TL-WR741ND
<yang_> kaj pa vem, signala nisem testiral, ampak wifi radio mi spila BP
<yang_> pac felsaj ga na openwrt pa bo
<napsy__> kul
<CrazyLemon> napsy__ zakaj pa mora bit prav tplink? če vprašaš dz0ny ga ni boljšega kot e3200
<napsy__> se cheap je
<yang_> drgac ce rabis Linksys mam tut se enga WRT54GS
<napsy__> nevm, vidim da ma tplink precejsnjo ponudbo
<yang_> ce se ne bo sasa84 prej zagrebla zanj
<napsy__> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2470029933/name/brezzicni-router-linksys-wrt160nl
<Pepelka> Brezžični router Linksys WRT160NL - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Brezžični router Linksys WRT160NL je idealen za dom ali domačo pisarno. Z vgrajenim USB priključkom omogoča, da spremeniš vsako shranjevalno napravo v omrežno priklopljeno napravo (podprti formati diskov: FAT16, FAT32, NTFS). Hkrati ima vgrajen medijski strežnik za izboljšan doseg in pokritost ter MIMO tehnologijo. Ponaša se z izjemno hitro pasovno širino (Wireless-N) in podpira do 128-bitno kodiranje.«
<yang_> napsy__: tacga tut mam
<napsy__> js sm do zdaj mel tega pa mi je dans crknu
<napsy__> s bil ful zadomovolen
<yang_> kaj pa ti je crknil ?
<napsy__> ne dobi stroma
<yang_> mogoce je adapter zanic
<napsy__> vrjetno je ja
<yang_> no tut tega ti lahko prodam ce zelis
<napsy__> mogu bi videt ce je res adapter
<napsy__> yang_: ti si iz lj?
<yang_> ja
<napsy__> za kolk pa bi prodal adapter?
<yang_> ne adapter, cel router z afdapterjem
<napsy__> aja
<napsy__> za kolk pa?
<yang_> privat
<sasa84> napsy kr skliznu :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne
<dz0ny> e900
<dz0ny> sme reku
<dz0ny> kak e3200
<dz0ny> tist je crap
<dz0ny> k niso anten prov postavil na pcb
<dz0ny> sasa84: https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1513796_201870446675321_1221278353_n.jpg :D
<dz0ny> tle je 2m mostu se
<dz0ny> gor je pa prezid
<sajko> jest mam 1043nd doma
<sajko> kr vredu zadevca
<zdobersek> dz0ny: i.e. slikano z mosta?
<speed-> u ti mater
<speed-> kje je to
<yang_> dz0ny: to je pa ze za kanu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no sej same crap :D
<sasa84> dz0ny, a to je ta del zraven cerkve*?
<pitko> cer
<pitko> :D
<pitko> kdo ve kdaj pride nov pingo vn?
<yang> Zadnja izdaja Pingo Linux 4.1 je izšla 1. oktobra 2005
<yang> dvomim da bo se kaj izslo
<zdobersek> vem, da bi te moral bolj zanimat izpiti
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> pa ne ne mislm
<pitko> glava me že boli
<pitko> od vsega
<pitko> :D
<pitko> Računalniška arhitektura je prvi
<yang> pingo clo na IPv6 :)
<yang> dz0ny: porocila >> stanje v Loski dolini naj bi se umirjalo...
<zdobersek> LIES OF THE NWO
<CrazyLemon> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/slovenija/prestizni-avti-bodo-v-cetrtek-pobirali-potnike-na-postajaliscih-lpp
<Pepelka> Prestižni avti bodo v četrtek pobirali potnike na postajališčih LPP | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Potniki naj bodo pozorni tudi na kamere, saj bo njihove odzive posnela posebna produkcijska in filmska ekipa.«
<pitko> sse boš šu nastavlat?
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> nisem saša da bi se "nastavlal"
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> Tadej https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHz8EWzBY3k
<Pepelka> Top Gear: Series 21 Teaser Trailer - BBC Two - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://bbc.co.uk/topgear Teaser for the upcoming series of Top Gear. Only on BBC Two.«
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: huda :)
<Tadej> kdaj bo?
<CrazyLemon> Tadej baje feb.
<Tadej> se mal :D
<sasa84> juhu Tadej ;)
<Tadej> oo sasa84 :)
<sasa84> kako smo ? :)
<pitko> ka pa vem
<pitko> kako
<pitko> :D
<pitko> bomo jutr vidl
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: [13.10] Težave s pipelight  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41308/#p41308
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9F2X8vF-Ko
<Pepelka> Ansambel Richie Vadnal - Regiment po cesti gre - YouTube
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slovenian-style_polka
<Pepelka> Slovenian-style polka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sasa84> dz0ny, vanilija??
<dz0ny> secret project
<sasa84> huh!
<CrazyLemon> so secret that we have to kill you now
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> dz0ny, save me!
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon, a veš d mi zdej predava stanovski kolega od našga gnome mateja? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vem!
<sasa84> kje je sploh matejko...bi se lohk kej dobila na kofetu, če bo tam kej okol faksa :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> ni videt da bi bil aktiven
<sasa84> i miss him :(
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1/1560675_10202088975284188_940681387_n.jpg
<sasa84> lol yang :)
<chemist^> cer
<sasa84> oj
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> ooo živjo idioterna :)
<idioterna> chemist^: nc nism vidu iz unih fotk kaj bi rad od mene
<idioterna> o sasa84
<chemist^> kje je servo
<chemist^> sasa84, cau :)
<idioterna> chemist^: nism vidu servota
<idioterna> sam niti nism neki zlo gledu
<chemist^> ;)
<sasa84> nč miške... šibam pančat, dost dela az dons
<sasa84> pridni bodte! ;)
<sasa84> lahkonočko
<CrazyLemon> za vse ljubitelje koles http://swagsection.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/tumblr_m0sbd6xama1qatbfko1_500.jpg
<yang> kje je kolo ?
<idioterna> skoda k ni njen :\
<CrazyLemon> kako kje je.. lej ga
<CrazyLemon> fausto coppi
<idioterna> kr hud je ja
<yang> nc ne vidm
<CrazyLemon> city master
<idioterna> fixie z eggbeaterji
<idioterna> grd stem ma
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> Val 202
<CrazyLemon> Odkar se plačuje deževnica, tudi sneži ne več.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Gandalfar> :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: no boobs?
<dz0ny> razočaral si me
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny not this time :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> Linux namizni 3.13.0-3-generic #18-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 13 19:11:13 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dz0ny> eh ja :D
<Gandalfar> for velik x86_4 ti laufa
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-12
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 3.km JV od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @12/01/2015 01:11:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.55+N,+14.28+E
<napsy> dan
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<mihaweb> a če imam mysql query    v stilu     WHERE ... IN id=, je možno podati še npr posebej čas, za posamezen id?
<slax0r> cas?
<slax0r> you are being unclear :P
<mihaweb> ma v stilu  WHERE id_report=? and timeserver>?  masovno za velik id_report?
<dz0ny> where time > NOW()
<mihaweb> nene
<mihaweb> "where (report=X and time>Y) or (report=A and time>B) ..."
<mihaweb> tole je vredu, sam zanima me če kak lepši zapis
<zdobersek> selim se na Hrvasko http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/nova-predsednica-hrvaska-bo-med-najbolj-razvitimi-drzavami-eu-in-sveta.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Nova predsednica: Hrvaška bo med najbolj razvitimi državami EU in sveta
<Seniorita> »Kolinda Grabar Kitarović, ki je zmagala v drugem krogu predsedniških volitev na Hrvaškem, je napovedala, da bo Hrvaško popeljala iz krize, sosednje države pa je pozvala na pogovore o vseh odprtih vprašanjih.«
<mihaweb> kr dobr zgleda ane :D
<slax0r> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-jDBgo9B4MTM/UqD0YjDNY3I/AAAAAAAAAE8/79okZ46tTx0/s1600/art13%3F.jpg
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb a ti je všeč? :D
<napsy> predsednica .. drzave?
<idioterna> o kul
<idioterna> predsednica jankovic
<idioterna> "najbolji na svetu!"
<CrazyLemon> svijetu*
<idioterna> mas prov ampak jsm zlo svoh v tem k so me ucil srbohrvascine
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: mi je
<idioterna> in so mi sam razlozil ijekavski kajkavski stokavski
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a ni ekavski ?
<mihaweb> http://illuminutti.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/chemtrail-ufo-culprit_250px.jpg?w=627
<idioterna> tut mozno
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb potem ti bo to zelo všeč https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10906445_10152980400939324_1099916136311112809_n.jpg?oh=052a36bffbc517413867f88e04885604&oe=554181AA&__gda__=1428515071_185dbf8858cdaef2b181bf90668d197d
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: da! :D
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: ti me razumeš :p
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb :))
<idioterna> to je zihr pic z grske obale :)
<napsy> lol
<CrazyLemon> haha
<napsy> lepi lasje
<CrazyLemon> nisem opazu :>
<napsy> kater balzam kj uporabla
<mihaweb> lepe kopalke
<CrazyLemon> napsy subrino.. kaj pa druzga
<dz0ny> dokaj čisto morje no
<CrazyLemon> sej je subrina hrvaška ane?
<CrazyLemon> lej ti njih kako se vsi zbudijo ko daš sliko predsednice v kopalkah :>
<napsy> pogresamo poletje :)
<CrazyLemon> poletje sux :)
<idioterna> subrina je "ilirija vedrog"
<idioterna> trzaska cesta nekineki
<idioterna> ljubljana
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: mene je velik bl zbudil to da politik k je ubistvu pooblascen sam z vojsko upravlat rece da bo drzavo naredu najbolso na svetu
<idioterna> :colbert:
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ane :D to me že od vsega začetka glava boli ko sem jih poslušal :D
<mihaweb> sam z vojsko upravljati?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> hrvaski predsednik je sam top dog od vojske
<mihaweb> idioterna: ne vem sicer hrvaške ureditve, ampak...a ni to samo v času izrednega stanja/vojne?
<CrazyLemon> govorijo kako bodo ustvarili ne vem koliko delovnih mest pa ne vem kaj Å¡e :D
<idioterna> pa mal se loh v zunanjo politiko vmesava
<idioterna> drugac pa pac
<idioterna> nc ne more
<idioterna> lepo loh zgleda
<CrazyLemon> zato je pahor idealen predsednik!
<idioterna> which i suppose she does, glede na to kok ste skocil nanjo :)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> no, cilj dosezen
<idioterna> s tole se bosta zihr dobr ujela
<idioterna> tak skandal bi pa z veseljem podpru
<napsy> khm
<napsy> pahor came to her
<idioterna> da bi jo pahor na kremsnito na bled povabu, ona pa njega na whatever they have na plitvicka
<dz0ny> http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/2s3bi1/runtastic_app_pro_free_today_xpost_rfitness/
<idioterna> pa bi pol prsle slikce kako se krohotata vicu o bosancih
<Seniorita> Runtastic App Pro free today! [xpost: /r/fitness] : Android
<Seniorita> »* Download the free app off the [Google App Store.](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runtastic.android) * Go to the Runtastic...«
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<zdobersek> ce je Pahor Jadranki vrtnice talu ...
<idioterna> tej bo zihr planiko probu uturit
<idioterna> pa ga bo tone komat zapru
<idioterna> zanimivost: v mongoliji planike obilno rastejo na povrsini vecji od francije
<CrazyLemon> a jih nabirajo??
<zdobersek>  dajo v caj??
<zdobersek> pokadijo????
<zdobersek> vsaj izvazajo?
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> drobnica popase
<idioterna> ce ne pohod
<idioterna> anny: http://science.slashdot.org/story/15/01/10/1512227/short-term-exposure-to-diesel-fumes-causes-changes-in-gene-expression
<Seniorita> Short-Term Exposure To Diesel Fumes Causes Changes In Gene Expression - Slashdot
<Seniorita> »BarbaraHudson writes: The Vancouver Sun is reporting on experiments using human volunteers showing that just two hours of exposure to diesel exhaust fumes led to biological changes; some genes were switched on while others turned off. The air quality during the diesel fume exposures is said to be co...«
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e dobro da ne vozim dizla!
<zdobersek> jeba, fantje
<zdobersek> je ze zasedena http://psn.sdn.si/sn/img/s975x650/14/363/635554855082499292_rtrifog.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a veš kok je on star? zasedena maybe.. but not for long!
<slax0r> o.O
<zdobersek> ideja!
<zdobersek> grem na slo-tech pogledat, kako kaj debatirajo dogajanje v Parizu!
<anny> http://goo.gl/KcbE3I
<dz0ny> butbuts?
<dz0ny> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10888934_10202246261918503_5142273585139551679_n.jpg?oh=13c58619790b8671de8cf644709da6df&oe=552E6342
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: help the poor fella https://slo-tech.com/forum/t631890#crta
<dz0ny> anny: a to se greš kak experiment :>
<anny> nope
<anny> kako naj prilepim cela čreva?
<anny> linčali me boste
<anny> no prou
<dz0ny> http://goo.gl/#analytics/goo.gl/KcbE3I/all_time
<Seniorita> Redirecting
<dz0ny> same enga si ujela :)
<anny> ta nova predsednica je huda mačka
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nas je takoj zjutraj opozoril na to
<anny> ziher celo noč ni spal
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, the first lover
<Matthai> idioterna, zanimiva ona Å¡tudija o izpostavljenosti dizlu
<Matthai> so pa že ugotavljali, da so dizel izpušni plini kancerogeni
<napsy> bah, humbug
<napsy> zarota bencinarjev
<mihaweb> idioterna: http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jan/11/-sp-britains-last-elected-communist-councillor-willie-clarke
<Seniorita> Britain’s last elected communist: ‘I was always rebellious’ | World news | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »Willie Clarke, a local councillor in Scotland, is the only communist left holding elected office in Britain. And he hasn’t given up hope of a revolution«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] robertokolobaric: Ubuntu nalepke za "Super Key"  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6274/ubuntu-nalepke-za-super-key
<zdobersek> mihaweb: be afraid!
<mihaweb> :D
<idioterna> js tut komi cakam na revolucijo
<zdobersek> zakaj cakat?
<idioterna> ja ne morm js nc nardit
<zdobersek> welcome at #ubuntu-si-revolution
<idioterna> prekleta drzava!
<mihaweb> !g mazzini prekleta država
<Seniorita> Miha Mazzini: Prekleta država! | Miha Mazzini - Planet Siol.net http://www.siol.net/priloge/kolumne/miha_mazzini/2015/01/prekleta_drzava.aspx
<zdobersek> preklet mazzini!
<skyx> na kaj nas je CrazyLemon ze zjutraj opozoril ?
<zdobersek> na novo predsednico v bodoci najbolj razviti drzavi na svetu?
<mihaweb> hrvati si znajo izvoliti dobre politike. kaj imamo pa mi? še za gledat so žalostni :D
<zdobersek> dobre as in dober izgled
<zdobersek> mmkay
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/rJKuhcX.jpg
<mihaweb> zdobersek: še kosorjeva ni bila napačna no :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Facebook Video Chat Now Works in Ubuntu, No Plugin Needed  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OGTv_TT3AuY/facebook-video-chat-work-in-ubuntu-no-plugin
<CrazyLemon> tale mihaweb pa očitno ma rad mal starejše babnce!
<mihaweb> različno, res, CrazyLemon
<idioterna> ja sam ona je konzervativka
<idioterna> ni dober politik
<idioterna> pa se v ustavo so zapisal, da drzava varuje samo zvezo moskega in zenske
<lynxlynxlynx> >What are some things that programmers and computer scientists know, but most people don't? Try telling this to a normal person: "A parent may kill its children if the task assigned to them is no longer needed"
<idioterna> kar pomeni samo to, da bojo najebal otroc v vseh ostalih druzinah, kadar bo prislo do nepredvidenih situacij
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 15.04 Might Get Global Menu And HUD Support By Default For Java Swing Applications  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Sr03un30Cqk/ubuntu-1504-might-get-global-menu-and.html
<mihaweb> lynxlynxlynx: zombije pa vsi razumejo :D
<mihaweb> idioterna: podpiraš nakup otrok ane? http://24kul.si/homoseksualna-partnerja-sta-se-spolno-izzivljala-nad-6-let-starim-posvojenim-sinom
<Seniorita> Homoseksualna partnerja sta se spolno izživljala nad 6 let starim posvojenim sinom! | 24KUL.si
<Seniorita> »Vsi slovenski mediji so namenoma prezrli informacijo, da so v ZDA obsodili homoseksualca na 40 let zapora zaradi spolne zlorabe ruskega dečka. Njegovega homoseksualnega partnerja iz Nove Zelandije pa so poslali v domovino, kjer že poteka kazenski postopek zoper njega.…«
<idioterna> mihaweb: lih tok k ti podpiras pretepanje zensk
<lynxlynxlynx> cherrypicking much, eh
<mihaweb> hehe, maš prav
<mihaweb> idioterna: nima smisla žensk tepst. če me noče, naj kar gre :D
<idioterna> sej otrok tut nima smisla kupvat
 * mihaweb forever alone :D
<idioterna> ze tko jih je na vsakm vogalu polhn
<lynxlynxlynx> mihaweb: nima smisla ja, carr je mel en dober bit na to temo
<mihaweb> lynxlynxlynx: ne razumem?
<lynxlynxlynx> http://img0.joyreactor.com/pics/post/full/funny-pictures-auto-504288.jpeg
<mihaweb> eh.
<CrazyLemon> touché
<mihaweb> ni smešno v bistvu.
<idioterna> ni?
<idioterna> men gre ful na smeh
<mihaweb> kaj je smešnega tu? (ne to jemat, kot da je to ful tragično al neki, toliko solidaren spet nisem)
<idioterna> you own your wife!
<zdobersek> like, pwn?
<idioterna> as in slavery
<mihaweb> hm.
<idioterna> po moje bi bil presenecen kolk prevalentna je ta ideja danes v vseh druzbah, ki izhajajo iz religij knjige
<idioterna> budizem ma druge finte, sam tut ni prevec equal rights centered
<idioterna> se najbl resno zenske obravnavajo ene krscanske locine k se jih grejo na severu evrope
<idioterna> poleg nas, komunistov.
<skyx> https://deals.thenextweb.com/sales/the-skeye-nano-drone?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=thenextweb.com&utm_campaign=blogpost120115#
<CrazyLemon> but can it gopro?
<zdobersek> u sirius m8
<CrazyLemon> as sirius as syria
<mihaweb> idioterna: hm
<mihaweb> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/11340040/Charlie-Hebdo-attack-Anonymous-claims-first-victory-in-war-on-jihadi-websites.html
<Seniorita> Charlie Hebdo attack: Anonymous claims first victory in 'war' on jihadi websites - Telegraph
<Seniorita> »Hacking group announces on Twitter account @OpCharlieHebdo that it has taken down French terror-mongering website«
<idioterna> mihaweb: ma te jihadarji so usekani
<idioterna> to so taki k uni k mislnjo da bi mogu bit splav prepovedan
<idioterna> pa pol strelajo na dohtarje
<mihaweb> maš prav.
<mihaweb> sem proti splavu in proti heroinu, ampak kar se mene tiče, je več problemov, če je zadeva ilegalna, kot če ni. :D
<zdobbie> WE MADE THE LIST https://storify.com/tometty/staunch-defenders-of-free-press-attend-solidarity
<Seniorita> These 'staunch defenders' of the free press are attending today's solidarity rally in Paris (with tweets) · tometty · Storify
<zdobbie> #17
<idioterna> js mislm da bi splav moral bit obvezen
<zdobbie> Cerar spot-on https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B7J15OGCAAMrB1F.jpg
<idioterna> si je kr podobn ja
<mihaweb> http://en.rsf.org/slovenia-blogger-gets-six-months-in-jail-16-05-2013,44621.html
<Seniorita> Blogger gets six months in jail for defamation - Reporters Without Borders
<Seniorita> »Reporters Without Borders strongly condemns the six-month jail sentence that Mitja Kunstelj, a well-known and controversial blogger, received on 13 May on criminal charges of defaming and insulting two journalists in his blog. “Regardless of the offending content – and we are not trying to (...)«
<mihaweb> lol krneki.
<mihaweb> a to je tist, ko pač rekel, da je on novinar peder? al ka? :D
<mihaweb> zanimivo, kaj vse Å¡teje med novinarstv o
<mihaweb> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/saudiarabia/11339641/Saudi-Arabia-fatwa-over-building-of-snowmen.html
<Seniorita> Saudi Arabia 'fatwa over building of snowmen' - Telegraph
<Seniorita> »Saudi Arabian religious scholar reportedly issues fatwa against building snowmen«
<idioterna> ja sej bi blo kr obsceno sred puscave snezake delat
<zdobersek> mihaweb: ne razumem, to levicarsko trobento je obsodu isti sodni sistem, kakor janso?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> zajeban, ane :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-YPZdZD-0A
<Seniorita> Jimmy Fallon Slovenian BitCoin exchange - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Jimmy Fallon mentions Slovenia on Tonight Show«
<CrazyLemon> slovenian bitcoin exchange from san francisco :)
<zdobersek> slov-eh-nia
<mihaweb> zdobersek: tudi jaz ne morem razumeti. kako je masleša to dopustil?
<Matthai> Miki je pozabil plačat varščino :->
<Matthai> hehe, v resnici poznam odvetnika, ki je dosegel obsodbo Mikija
<Matthai> v bistvu je imel zelo dobre argumente
<zdobersek> mihaweb: mogoc je bil na dopustu
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: German City of Munich To Help Shape Future of LibreOffice  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/k2BQZek5BRc/german-city-munich-help-shape-future-libreoffice
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Meizu To Announce Triple Boot Ubuntu Phone This Month?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/D_e67n5mNpk/meizu-announce-triple-boot-ubuntu-phone-month
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2459-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2459-1/
<upd> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2015/01/12/twitter-account-for-us-central-command-hacked-filled-with-pro-isis-messages/
<Seniorita> Twitter account for US Central Command hacked, filled with pro-ISIS messages | Fox News
<Seniorita> »The Twitter account for U.S. Central Command appears to have been hacked, and is carrying messages promoting the Islamic State -- including one that says, AMERICAN SOLDIERS, WE ARE COMING, WATCH YOUR BACK. ISIS.«
<lynxlynxlynx> When a file associated with the Corel software is opened, the directory of that document, is first used to locate DLLs, which could allow an attacker to execute arbitrary commands by inserting malicious DLLs into the same directory as the document.
<lynxlynxlynx> gj
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/KAQhoCm.gif
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: RE: K: Ubuntu nalepke za "Super Key"  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42674#Comment_42674
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<anny> anybody here?
<skyx> :)
<anny> vsi hodjo spat
<anny> damn
<skyx> kaj pa rabis ? :P
<anny> povem jutri :)
<anny> nič nujnega
<skyx> ok
 * dz0ny here
<dz0ny> anny: vsi majo žene :)
<anny> jaz je nimam :)
<CrazyLemon> anny čist slučajno sem naletel na tisto sliko! in lepo sem spal kljub temu :>
<anny> oooo, krejzi!
<CrazyLemon> buhdej o/
<CrazyLemon> kaj te matra :)
<anny> arduš, ti pa vedno čisto slučajno naletiš na ...zanimive stvari
<CrazyLemon> anny mhm.. mislim sej ni slaba za predsednico.. to je pa tudi to :D
<anny> khm....sej borči tudi ni slab
<anny> ali ni pravega političnega predznaka?
<dz0ny> anny: man boobs niso seky
<anny> je pa kej druzga
<CrazyLemon> anny ni ne.. idealen par bi bila
<CrazyLemon> pa si predstavljaš.. united again!
<anny> počakaj, da pridejo sklepi arbitracije o piranskem zalivu
<CrazyLemon> to bo enkrat letos ane?
<anny> jap
<anny> upam, da po poletni sezoni
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2461-2: libyaml-libyaml-perl vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2461-2/
<anny> ker bodo vsi vpili, da so okradeni
<dz0ny> a se niso premislili in se bo šlo na sodišče?
<CrazyLemon> sej to je to :) arbitraža
<anny> dz0ny, veš kaj je arbitraža?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2461-1: LibYAML vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2461-1/
<dz0ny> dogovor, ki ga potrdi sodišče
<anny> ne
<dz0ny> *vodi sodišče
<anny> arbiter ne potrdi, temveč odloči
<anny> in obe stranki se strinjata, da bosta spoštovali odločitev
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2461-3: PyYAML vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2461-3/
<CrazyLemon> a ni v tem primeru arbiter sodišče?
<anny> lahko
<dz0ny> no zdej je mišljeno da ne bo arbitra
<dz0ny> but head on
<anny> če gre za manjše spore, je navadno kar upokojeni sodnik
<anny> če gre za meddržavne, pa jih mora biti več
<anny> poenostavljeno rečeno....zamislite si spor zaradi premoženja ob ločitvi
<CrazyLemon> kjer ženska vedno zmaga??
<CrazyLemon> torej bo slovenija zgubila??
<CrazyLemon> to želiš povedat??
<anny> vsaka stranka predstavi svojo verzijo in sodnik odloči, kdo kaj dobi
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> Krejzi, v takem procesu vedno kdo zgubi
<anny> včasih oba
<CrazyLemon> anny če kdo zgubi so to otroci.. to je pa tudi vse :)
<anny> ja :/
<anny> nasploh se finančno stanje ločencev poslabša
<anny> tolk hočem povedat
<anny> da boste vedeli :)
<CrazyLemon> vemo :) hvala vseeno!
<anny> aha, kje sem bila?
<CrazyLemon> matra te neki
<CrazyLemon> zaupaj se nam
<anny> v knjižnici reči iščejo sistem za vodenje evidence
<CrazyLemon> !g open source crm
<anny> ena baza podatkov o predmetih, ki se izposojajo in ena baza članov, ki si izposojajo
<Seniorita> Zurmo | Open Source CRM Gamified http://zurmo.org/
<anny> fino bi bilo, če bi se dalo povezati na spletno stran, a to je že višja znanost...
<anny> to je web based aplikacija?
<dz0ny> anny: ti rabiš neki za ala vodenje izposoje?
<anny> ja
<CrazyLemon> anny večinoma so ja..ti razni management tooli
<anny> ker nimajo intereneta server variante odpadejo
<anny> gledala sem koho
<dz0ny> anny: https://github.com/jlord/lending-library
<Seniorita> jlord/lending-library · GitHub
<Seniorita> »lending-library - A fork-and-go repo for creating a tool lending library website.«
<anny> pardon, koha
<dz0ny> pa z google docs se poveže :)
<dz0ny> tko da maš lepo preglednico
<anny> koliko predmetov se da spraviti v ta program?
<dz0ny> kolkr češ
<dz0ny> mislim da ma google docs 100k omejitev
<anny> kaj pa baza uporabnikov? se da videti, kaj ima en uporabnik?
<dz0ny> hm ne
<dz0ny> povej kaj bi rada bolj točno
<CrazyLemon> verjetno lahko pol v razpredelnici vidiš :)
<CrazyLemon> če je že gdocs ane :)
<anny> sistem knjižnice
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne za to ne moreš
<dz0ny> aha user z id
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako ne?
<anny> jap
<anny> in predmet z id
<dz0ny> gdocs je read only
<dz0ny> hm c| je mela za uno knjižnjico neki
<dz0ny> sam da najdem
<dz0ny> anny: rvo točno to kr hočeš http://www.easybiblio.com/
<Seniorita> EasyBiblio | Introduction
<anny> dz0ny...ni neta :/
<CrazyLemon> anny use the source! :)
<dz0ny> aja brez neta
<dz0ny> ti rabiš offline?
<anny> drugače pa to je to
<anny> offline
<CrazyLemon> anny sej lahko postaviš svoj strežnik na enem računalniku ane? :)
<anny> mogoče custom made v accessu?
<anny> ja, krejzi, lahko
<CrazyLemon> anny no.. kje je problem pol? :)
<CrazyLemon> tist page je sam demo :)
<CrazyLemon> source pa imaš https://github.com/fmfurtado/easybiblio
<Seniorita> fmfurtado/easybiblio · GitHub
<Seniorita> »easybiblio - EasyBiblio. A Book Lending System made easy.«
<anny> mora delat offline
<CrazyLemon> anny sej bo delalo offline..  ker boš vedno dostopala do strežnika na mreži :)
<anny> aha
<anny> kapiram
<dz0ny> anny: apliakcijo lahko poganjaš lokalno
<CrazyLemon> oziroma če imate sam en računalnik boš pač na tistemu direkt dostopala i guess :)
<dz0ny> sam tole ni težko napisat
<dz0ny> anny: a nis rekla da znaš programirat :)?
<anny> kot če imam wordpress
<dz0ny> to je dokaj easy projekt
<anny> ne Å¡e toliko
<dz0ny> u točn zihr je kak plugin za wordpress
<anny> https://wordpress.org/plugins/weblibrarian/
<Seniorita> WordPress › WebLibrarian « WordPress Plugins
<dz0ny> e :)
<anny> ta je čist kul
<dz0ny> namestiš un lamp wordpress server
<dz0ny> chrome
<anny> torej postavim strežnik in dela v localhost?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> rečeš chrome ustvari bližnjico do strani
<dz0ny> pa zgleda kot namenski app
<dz0ny> https://bitnami.com/stack/wordpress :>
<Seniorita> WordPress Cloud Hosting, WordPress Hosting - Installers and VM
<dz0ny> https://bitnami.com/stack/wordpress/installer#windows
<Seniorita> Install WordPress, Download WordPress
<dz0ny> sej to si že delala enkrat
<anny> ja, to že znam :)
<anny> dvakrat
<dz0ny> e :)
<anny> e!
<anny> čak, da obnovim korake
<anny> bitnami wordpress, naložim gor weblibrarian, ustvarim bližnjico v crome
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> in dela
<dz0ny> sam un z amazon ne bo šlo uvažat
<anny> ne rabimo amazona
<anny> izposojamo lopate ;)
<dz0ny> You've successfully installed the Web Librarian, but none of the admin menus (Patrons, Collection, Circulation Types, Circulation Desk, or Circulation Stats) show up. Why is this? This is because you are probably logged in as the web site administrator (your user role is Administrator). You need to create at least a user with a user role of Librarian and then log in as this user.
<dz0ny> sam tole pazi
<dz0ny> sm probal zdej :>
<anny> čak mal
<anny> znotraj plugina Å¡e enega admina?
<CrazyLemon> znotraj wordpress uporabnika ki bo v librarian skupini
<anny> uf
<CrazyLemon> ni uf.. tako ti ne bodo v wordpressu Å¡latali po nastavitvah :)
<dz0ny> librarian:librarian na https://7f899a94.ngrok.com/wp-login.php
<Seniorita> Import › Log In
<dz0ny> lahko probaš
<dz0ny> .whois 193.9.21.21
<CrazyLemon> oh snap!
<dz0ny> Seniorita: is 193.9.21.21
<anny> yup
<anny> zanima me samo, če se bodo knjižničarji znali prebiti skozi vse logine :)
<anny> in vklopiti strežnik
<dz0ny> sej nastaviš na login page
<dz0ny> tista zadeva se pa samodejno požene
<anny> živi bili pa videli
<anny> v teoriji pa zgleda zadeva zelo fajn
<anny> veliko bolje kot ostale opcije
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi tist easybiblio ne zgleda slabo
<CrazyLemon> sej vedno lahko sama prilagodiš izgled :)
<CrazyLemon> in zaračunaš dodatno!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> o ja
<anny> vsaj prevedla bi lahko v slovenščino
<CrazyLemon> vsaj! pa še delila bi lahko z drugimi potem ko prevedeš!
<anny> krejzi z veseljem
<anny> nisem Å¡krt!
<CrazyLemon> bomo videli!
<anny> se da potem podatke izvoziti iz mysql?
<dz0ny> ja
<anny> super
<dz0ny> v oboje je narjen z mysql
<dz0ny> maš pa cvs export
<anny> čedalje bolje
<dz0ny> sam sm zadržan
<dz0ny> je crappy spisan
<anny> cvs naredi solato
<dz0ny> :)
<anny> če ni motovilec ne kupim
<CrazyLemon> pha..žabarji ..sam motovilec bi! kaj pa kristalka?!?
<anny> tist je za poleti
<anny> sama voda
<anny> zurmo ima installer na bitnami
<CrazyLemon> kdo je zurmo
<anny> ampak to je že overkill
<anny> https://bitnami.com/stack/zurmo
<Seniorita> Zurmo Cloud Hosting, Zurmo Hosting - Installers and VM
<CrazyLemon> ja..to je pač CRM
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBv6XzYrpI0
<Seniorita> YELLE - Que Veux-Tu - YouTube
<Seniorita> »YELLE "Que Veux-Tu" music video directed by Jérémie Saindon "SAFARI DISCO CLUB" Album releases : -MARCH 14 : CONTINENTAL EUROPE ex G.S.A -MARCH 29: USA/CANAD...«
<CrazyLemon> dosti dela je z nastavljenjem pa to :)
<anny> ja
<CrazyLemon> tale zurmo
<CrazyLemon> <-
<CrazyLemon> pa gre spat
<CrazyLemon> ln
<anny> tudi jaz
<anny> hvala za pomoč <3
 * anny lepo pogleda dz0ny in CrazyLemon
<anny> ln
 * dz0ny pogleda CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> :>
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-13
<zdobersek> jutro
<dz0ny> good morning vietnam
<mihaweb> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> http://www.akos-rs.si/motenje-meteoroloskih-radarjev
<Seniorita> Motenje meteoroloških radarjev
<napsy> heh
<zdobersek> cyclists revolt!
<idioterna> This week's edition of French magazine Charlie Hebdo will show a cartoon depicting the Prophet Muhammad with a "Je suis Charlie" sign.
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> pa 'all is forgiven' nad njim
<idioterna> ja sej smo baje kristjani
<idioterna> we have no choice but to forgive
<napsy> mhmhttp://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/29-letni-peter-isce-rjavolasko-z-avtobusa-st-1.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - 29-letni Peter išče rjavolasko z avtobusa št. 1
<Seniorita> »29-letni Peter Dornik iz Brežic se je v petek močno zaljubil v neznano dekle, ki jo je uzrl na avtobusu številka 1 v prestolnici. Vse odtlej mrzlično išče brhko rjavolasko iskrivih oči, ki mu je ukradla srce. Kdo je skrivnostno dekle, s katero se je spogledoval?«
<idioterna> v petek.
<idioterna> nej mu en cimprej napise "she has a penis"
<zdobersek> zakaj ne prijavi na policijo?
<idioterna> da se nau zabrezveze matral
<zdobersek> mogoce ze ve, pa zato taksno sracko pele
<napsy> mene je tut zadnjic ena crnolaska sumljiv pogledala
<idioterna> point
<napsy> pismo, zihr sm mel sanse
<idioterna> mah
<idioterna> to je zmer tko
<idioterna> da k te vec ne zanima nenadoma ratas ful bl zanimiv
<zdobersek> napsy: mogoce rajsi Javo zlorablja kork Go
<idioterna> pa je vseen kasn si
<napsy> :)
<napsy> ah, sj se bo naucu tale poba :)
<idioterna> da ljubljanski potniski promet ni optimaln dating service? :)
<idioterna> ce bo "neznano dekle" to bralo ze vem kva si bo mislno
<napsy> med drugimi :D
<idioterna> "wow, creepy"
<zdobersek> opa!
<zdobersek> ideja za startup!
<idioterna> a creepy.si
<zdobersek> creepytrola.si
<zdobersek> troladating.si
<idioterna> mhm
<napsy> troladating
<napsy> dobra :D
<idioterna> pr stajercih je "trola" zabita baba
<idioterna> tko da mogoce je to bl osrednjeslovenski startup
<zdobersek> prosim, ne bomo se expandal
 * mihaweb tudi redno gleda eno dekle iz busa, ampak stopiva dol na isti postaji vsak teden :D
<mihaweb> tako da...
<mihaweb> prilika je :$
<napsy> te lepo gleda? :)
<napsy> a je tist look
<zdobersek> al ma pepper spray pripravljen v roki?
<napsy> the look
<mihaweb> me lepo gleda. sicer si ne bi zapomnil.
<zdobersek> the Kucan look?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ma kucan
<idioterna> udba informer look
<napsy> lol :D
<mihaweb> v bistvu se vedno tolk obira pa gleda kam grem jaz :D
<mihaweb> da sem pozoren :p
<zdobersek> spy indeed
<mihaweb> :D
<mihaweb> mislim, če bi bežala pred mano, bi šla bistveno hitreje :D
<idioterna> rusi so bli znani po tem da so hot asistentke-to-be posiljal u ameriko
<mihaweb> ta je lokalka tle, jaz sem tujec :D
<idioterna> ja sej zmer nardijo da tko zgleda
<mihaweb> idioterna: meni je prav.
<idioterna> ja sej ni nc narobe
<idioterna> velikrat se film konca tko da se porocita pa odjebeta svoj patriotism
<mihaweb> sam ni mi pa jasno kaj čez teden počne, saj ne da sem ful družaben, sam vidim jo samo na busu v nedeljo.
<idioterna> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076804/
<Seniorita> Telefon (1977) - IMDb
<Seniorita> »Directed by Don Siegel. With Charles Bronson, Lee Remick, Donald Pleasence, Tyne Daly. A Russian officer is sent to USA to try and stop sleeper agents who will mindlessly attack government entities when they hear certain coded words.«
<mihaweb> !g book softwar
<Seniorita> BookSmart: Free & easy to use book making tool | Blurb http://www.blurb.com/booksmart
<mihaweb> !g book soft war
<Seniorita> Softwar: An Intimate Portrait of Larry Ellison and Oracle - Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Softwar-Intimate-Portrait-Ellison-Oracle/dp/0743225058
<mihaweb> bah
<slax0r> jutro
<mihaweb> a ni bla ena knjiga taka :D
<idioterna> je bla ja
<mihaweb> jutro slax0r
<idioterna> sej vem kero misls
<mihaweb> :D
<mihaweb> nsa & kgb love
<idioterna> sej tega je blo kr precej
<idioterna> k pac
<mihaweb> i've picked your signals often :D
<idioterna> some were selected for their sex appeal
<idioterna> rusi so prevec james bond filme gledal
<idioterna> btw, ian fleming je 70 years dead this year
<idioterna> tko da so james bond novels public domain
<mihaweb> ma james bond je čist brezveze ratal
<mihaweb> je tolk boljših zdaj: bourne, homeland,...
<idioterna> dunno, ne spremlam tok
<idioterna> aja tko misls
<idioterna> kinematografsko
<idioterna> dunno, tazadn bourne je bil se kr ceski
<mihaweb> vseeno bolj prepričljiv kot james bond...
<mihaweb> za kaj za vraga bi james bonda v resnici danes uporabljal?
<mihaweb> predrag je, preveč izstopa, samo tveganje je.
<idioterna> za propagando
<idioterna> da loh hekerji v miru hekajo ko on razbija velika okna
<zdobersek> James 'The Diversion' Bond
<zdobersek> "LEAVE THOSE GEEKS IN PEACE"
<mihaweb> haha
<mihaweb> http://leftfootforward.org/2015/01/why-it-is-wrong-to-blame-western-policies-for-the-paris-attacks/
<Seniorita> Why it's wrong to blame western policies for the Paris attacks | Left Foot Forward
<Seniorita> »Blasphemy and critical evaluation of Mohammed’s character have always been forbidden, and have been a highly sensitive issue throughout the history of Islam.«
<idioterna> btw, sej ves da to ni res, ane?
<idioterna> mislm, da je blasphemy vedno obstajal v islamu
<idioterna> v resnici so cel koncept svobode izrazanja prvic utemeljili v islamu
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_Golden_Age#Freedom_of_Expression
<Seniorita> Islamic Golden Age - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<napsy> to pa nism vedu
<idioterna> mah
<idioterna> js sm mel sosolca v osnovni soli k je koran v originalu bral
<idioterna> pa je v resnici dost lousy pesniska zbirka to
<napsy> a ga lahka spoh v drugem jeziku beres?
<idioterna> vecina ga, ja
<idioterna> sam pac ni not nobenih zakonov
<idioterna> pa kaj bi mogu pa cesa ne bi smel
<idioterna> to si pol vsak un chief towelhead zmisl mal po svoje
<idioterna> tko da je kr zajeban bit musliman
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0°C @13.01.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86% severovzhodnik 0.6 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:27, Kulminacija: 11:11:31, Sončni zahod: 15:40:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 58min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .vreme ce
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<zdobersek> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 7°C @13.01.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55% zahodnik 2.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:14, Kulminacija: 11:08:32, Sončni zahod: 15:36:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 56min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://sinergise.com/sl/podjetje/zaposlitve-sinergise.html
<Seniorita> Sinergise :: Zaposlitve
<Seniorita> »V marcu se selimo v nove prostore, zato bomo končno lahko spet okrepili ekipo. Zadnje leto dni namreč nismo imeli proste mize, kamor bi lahko posedli novega sodelavca ali sodelovko. Tokrat iščemo štiri razvijalce programske opreme, enega analitika te«
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima
<napsy> aja, mi tut iscemo
<slax0r> http://www.lotustalk.com/forums/attachments/f152/201275d1362832619-other-bristish-car-aston-martin-image.jpg
<idioterna> hm, kr zanimiv
<napsy> https://slo-tech.com/delo/782
<napsy> https://slo-tech.com/delo/781
<slax0r> java? eeew
<idioterna> sej mas tut go
<slax0r> ewww no.2 :D
<zdobersek> LinkedIn obvezen??+
<zdobersek> -+
<slax0r> o.O
<idioterna> slax0r: a mas ti sploh rad ksn jezik? :)
<slax0r> idioterna: C/C++ v bistvu
<idioterna> aja uh
<idioterna> se prav si pocasn :)
<slax0r> kako to mislis?
<slax0r> glede adaptacije na novejse, bolje zvenece jezike?
<slax0r> vsekakor :/
<idioterna> ne, pr hitrosti razvoja resitev
<slax0r> no ja, niti ne
<slax0r> na zalost nisem programiral C/C++ ze kr nekaj let
<idioterna> a slucajno v php delas? :)
<slax0r> na zalost :)
<idioterna> mislm sej js se strinjam da je C++ zelo zanimiv jezik
<zdobersek> o.o
<idioterna> ekspresiven in tko
<idioterna> sam ce moras nekaj uporabnega skupaj spravit, potem ni najbolj prijazen
<idioterna> se posebej zarad discipline, ki jo zahteva
<slax0r> to je res ja
<slax0r> saj za Go je bil vec ali manj bolj hec, ker po resnici povedano se ga nisem sprobal niti enkrat
<idioterna> delat v C++ teamu je ful fino, ce so vsi up to speed
<slax0r> moral bi si vzet cas pa malo podrobneje te zadeve pogledat
<idioterna> ja jaz zdaj delam v go pa je pac
<idioterna> tradeoffs
<mihaweb> c++ je malo nepraktičen za internet. preveč potencialnih varnostnih problemov je lahko zaradi banalnih napak.
<mihaweb> zato da je morda 3x hitreje od dobro optimizirane jave/javascript/c#/whatever
<mihaweb> tako da morda ima napsy prav glede 'go'
<slax0r> mihaweb: saj php je tudi neprakticen zaradi potencialnih varnostnih problemov, vzrok katerih so banalne napake in nepoznavanje jezika oz. njegovih muh
<mihaweb> c++ je super za računanje, grafiko, ...
<mihaweb> slax0r: že samo večina višje nivojskih jezikov že po dizajnu prepreči stvari kot so "buffer overflow" in podobno
<slax0r> ma C je za low-level stuff bomba
<idioterna> slax0r: ma memory management je velik manj naporen pri php
<idioterna> ja
<slax0r> idioterna: to je res
<idioterna> ma C je uresnici sam mal lepse spellan assembler :)
<mihaweb> :D
<slax0r> jup
<idioterna> mislm sej vcasih tocno to rabis
<slax0r> saj ce hoces res dobro C app optimizirat, bos imel slej ko prej odpret assembler
<idioterna> ampak vseeno jaz ne bi zaupal cloveku, ki pise web service v C
<mihaweb> idioterna: :D
<slax0r> saj je celo nek framework v Cju za webapp development
<slax0r> mislim da phalcon ali nekak tak
<slax0r> sam se mi zdi pointless, hhvm zgleda kar dobra zadeva kar se tice performans
<dz0ny> a bomo prešaltal na rust
<dz0ny> :>
<zdobersek> ma dej
<zdobersek> gremo neki svojga narest
<zdobersek> SUL
<idioterna> uredu se slis
<zdobersek> SUPL
<slax0r> Slovenian Uber Language?
<zdobersek> Slovenian Ubuntu Programming Language
<slax0r> Uber je boljse...se slisi mal nacisticno
<slax0r> ein reich, ein fuhrer, ein "language"
<zdobersek> ma se mora povedat, da origina na #ubuntu-si
<zdobersek> main() postane LemonSqueeze()
 * CrazyLemon blushes a bit
<CrazyLemon> :))
<slax0r> ce ze gremo tole delat, we need dis: https://www.addedbytes.com/blog/if-php-were-british/
<zdobersek> 1 << 4 ~ Kucan(1, 4), 4 >> 1 ~ Jansa(4, 1)
<zdobersek> GC nej bo codenamed Snaga, IPC pa LPP
<CrazyLemon> a LPP je GC?? :D
<zdobersek> huh?
<CrazyLemon> aja.. haha nvm :D
<slax0r> idioterna: aja, pa bash mi je ful vsec :D
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da si označil LPP kot GC :D
<zdobersek> sado-mazo
<idioterna> did you just call that brunette 'garbage'?
<mihaweb> slax0r: ti si tak, ki bi z macolo orehe trl. zihr se da!
<mihaweb> ali pa z žličko kidal sneg, ziher je ziher :D
<slax0r> mihaweb: zakaj? :D
<slax0r> zarad bash?
<slax0r> bah! velik raj napisem ksn bash script na brzaka, ki opravi to kar hocem
<slax0r> KISS!
<mihaweb> bash, c za webservice... itd :D
<mihaweb> slax0r: seveda, ampak se ti zdi tak bash potem dobra ideja objavit kot webservice? :D
<slax0r> uhm...hold up
<mihaweb> nekaj je, da ti kličeš, drugo pa, da kdorkoli na netu to kliče - in ti si prepričan, da je vse varno! :D
<slax0r> kdaj sm pa reku da bi naredu webservice z C ali pa bash?
<mihaweb> [10:40] <slax0r> saj je celo nek framework v Cju za webapp development
<mihaweb> že samo da to veš, je sumljivo
<slax0r> a se ti povem da sm ga sprobu? :P
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsdawgd0azk
<Seniorita> Sabaton - Ghost division - YouTube
<mihaweb> bolje da ne :p
<slax0r> dude...it has C....I had to :D
<slax0r> drugac pa ne, ne uprabljam C, niti bash za web dev
<slax0r> vecinoma codeigniter
<Matthai> a je kakšen psql mojster tle?
<slax0r> nism mojster, morda pa lahk pomagam
<Matthai> rečem  update jn_oddaja_nmv set davcna_narocnik = narocnikdavcna::integer;
<Matthai> in dobim ERROR:  invalid input syntax for integer: ""
<slax0r> narocnikdavcna je col al value?
<mihaweb> Matthai: zakaj pa maš "" integer? hočeš NULL ali kaj?
<Matthai> narocnikdavcna je text
<Matthai> davcna_narocnik je pa integer
<Matthai> očitno so v narocnikdavcna črke ali ""
<Matthai> heh, rešil
<Matthai> update jn_oddaja_nmv set narocnikdavcna = NULL where (narocnikdavcna='');
<Matthai> zdaj pa dela
<Matthai> :-)
<slax0r> t obi lazje resil z cast(nullif(narocnikdavcna, '') as integer)
<dz0ny> kako v bash recem getenv("NEKI", "DEFAULT")
<dz0ny> zihr moram [-z]
<dz0ny> al gre se kako drugace
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @13.01.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 71% vzhodnik 0.9 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:27, Kulminacija: 11:11:31, Sončni zahod: 15:40:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 58min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 11°C @13.01.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 44% zahodnik 5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:14, Kulminacija: 11:08:32, Sončni zahod: 15:36:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 56min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> hm... weird
<CrazyLemon> al pa ne! tale router se pa hitro reboota
<dz0ny> why?
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> ne vem why :D ampak očitno se hitro reboota :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a priporočaš nakup 8dbi anten ali ne? :)
<dz0ny> hum usmerjene?
<dz0ny> al 360
<CrazyLemon> 360
<CrazyLemon> "360"
<CrazyLemon> !g tp-link 8dbi antenna
<Seniorita> 2.4GHz 8dBi Indoor Omni-directional Antenna TL ... - TP-Link http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?model=TL-ANT2408CL
<dz0ny> hehe točno to mam
<dz0ny> dela ok
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a dela?? :)
<CrazyLemon> a si kaj povišal tx power?
<dz0ny> magnetni podstavek ma pa dolg kabel
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> mi pa ulovi 500m oddaljen ap
<dz0ny> pa dela z 11m
<CrazyLemon> tale antena nima podstavka
<CrazyLemon> http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?model=TL-ANT2405C   tole ti maš
<Seniorita> 2.4GHz 5dBi Indoor Desktop Omni-directional Antenna TL-ANT2405C - Welcome to TP-LINK
<Seniorita> »5dBi Omni-directional operation boosts your signal to a higher range Features 130cm extension cable ensures flexible deployment and better performance Very easy to install, no software required RP-SMA Female connector, works with device with RP-SMA Male connector«
<mihaweb> a za wrt54gl so kake kul antente?
<mihaweb> antene
<dz0ny> problem je un priključek
<dz0ny> ta ma mini sma
<dz0ny> ceprov tole http://drp.io/l9J
<Seniorita> drp.io - free, fast, private and easy image and file hosting
<dz0ny> cist prevec Å¡olski primer
<CrazyLemon> pa problem je koliko hw dopušča .. in wrt54gl ni ravno up-to-date :D
<dz0ny> ah ni
<dz0ny> mislim lahko naviješ tx
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: seveda ni. samo prašam. ker ne rabim nič posebnega, ampak lahk bi bil mal močnejši signal
<dz0ny> sam je bl pomembno rx
<dz0ny> za ruter
<mihaweb> dz0ny: seveda lahko
<mihaweb> hm
<LorD_DDooM> Ker pa je zdaj kak moderni up-to-date domači router namesto wrt54gl?
<mihaweb> asus n66 :D
<dz0ny> ac so 63€
<dz0ny> toreh 5ghz
<dz0ny> pa lahko arsotu dž projeciraš
<dz0ny> :>
<mihaweb> https://www.mimovrste.com/mrezna-oprema/asus-brezzicni-rutar-rt-n66u no other :D
<Seniorita> Asus Brezžični router RT-N66U | mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Brezžični usmerjevalnik Asus N66U podpira brezžične standarde IEEE 802.11 a/b/g/n, vgrajena ima kar 2 USB priključka, ter kar 256 MB predpomnilnika, antene pa delujejo na 2,4 GHz in 5 GHz.«
<dz0ny> al pa kako sporočilo pošlješ
<CrazyLemon> http://luci.subsignal.org/~jow/reghack/README.txt
<mihaweb> dz0ny: lahko narišeš kaj na radarsko sliko?
<CrazyLemon> tole rabiš prej!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..če imaš atheros :D
<LorD_DDooM> Nazadnje ko sem n (5GHz) sporbaval (ene 5 let nazaj) je bil signal slabši kot pri g, zaradi količine in debeline sten. Verjetno sot o zdaj že izboljšali
<dz0ny> mihaweb: http://www.akos-rs.si/motenje-meteoroloskih-radarjev
<Seniorita> Motenje meteoroloških radarjev
<LorD_DDooM> Aja, bil ja n-draft-1
<dz0ny> ja
<mihaweb> dz0ny: sem videl. niso uspeli lulčka narisati, dolgčas :D
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> alah
<dz0ny> pol bi bli Å¡e sosedi z svojimi migi preletaval
<dz0ny> pa točn nad CrazyLemon home bi napisal
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pfft..točno nad kot da veš kje sem :D
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM še vedno boš 2.4ghz n boljše lovil kot 5ghz n ali ac
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mam nekje naslov pošiljatelja shranjen
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> ampak če imaš 5ghz n.. boš pa verjetno sam v tej frekvenci ker so vsi sosedje še na 2.4ghz
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mofo :D
<CrazyLemon> čisto pozabu na siol box
<LorD_DDooM> Saj to vem..zato sprašujem če se splača 54gl zamenjat s čim modernejšim
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ker PCI wifi kartica mi zdaj podpira ac
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM seveda.. N! kar 54gl ne podpira :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ac če imaš blizu router in nimaš 0.5m sten :)
<LorD_DDooM> Full je enih sten in dobojev...to je največji problem
<LorD_DDooM> odbojev
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a veš da ravno iz tega razloga nisem napisal naslova ko sem saši pošiljal router :D pa tokrat ni težila na pošti da MORAM napisat naslov :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ker niso vse stene ravne, pa Å¡e steklo vmes
<slax0r> problem je ker uporabljas freebirth tehniko :P
<LorD_DDooM> Tko da 54gl je delal super
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: nazadnje ko sem gledal C-WRT54GL Å¡e ni za dobit :P
<slax0r> we ownz em all :P
<LorD_DDooM> C-Ultra-WTR54GL even
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: si sprobal ze CW?
<LorD_DDooM> Ne
<LorD_DDooM> Konec meseca dobim nov komp, pa da vidimo kak bo to laufalo
<slax0r> upam da bo do konc mesca tut CW kaj bolsi, ker trenutno je BS...
<LorD_DDooM> Saj to se je vedelo...zato mi ni ravno nuja testirat te bete
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je res ta tp-linkova antena huge? 30cm naj bi bila?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tko visoka je kot za harmoany flaša
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: nekatere ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hm.. tako visoke so moje trenutne antene
<CrazyLemon> cca. 18cm
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtccc1vLixM
<Seniorita> TP-Link 2.4GHz 8dBi Indoor Omni-directional Antenna TL-ANT2408CL - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Link zur Antenne http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002VYP5QW/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=webappsundgad-21&linkCode=as2&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B...«
<CrazyLemon> HUGE!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> fck it.. naroču bom pa bo kar bo :)
<slax0r> kabl potegni :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r do mobitela? :>
<zdobbie> AND BEYOND
<anny> saj je sam 8 ojrov
<CrazyLemon> kabl imam do računalnika..cca 15-20m
<CrazyLemon> anny 5! :)
<CrazyLemon> pri pošti slovenije :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: challenge accepted?
<anny> no vidiš
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sploh ni challenge.. micro usb<->usb<->ethernet pa je :)
<slax0r> no vidis :)
<CrazyLemon> Strošek dostave: (Pošta Slovenije)	5,95 €
<CrazyLemon> :O
<CrazyLemon> strošek dostave pri pošti slovenije..ki ga izvaja pošta slovenije je več kot sama antena!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> poišči pri kitajcu
<CrazyLemon> enaa bo just fine :)
<anny> oki doki
<CrazyLemon> si zrihtala knjižnico? :)
<CrazyLemon> done!
<idioterna> http://de1.eu.apcdn.com/full/126954.jpg
<idioterna> btw a ste vidl
<idioterna> kupt se da
<idioterna> http://www.gog.com/game/grim_fandango_remastered
<Seniorita> Grim Fandango Remastered ● GOG.com
<Seniorita> »Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.«
<idioterna> works on linux, baje
<idioterna> ships on january 27
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swrIN5yIaOk#t=52
<Seniorita> Pre-order Grim Fandango at GOG.com! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://www.gog.com/game/grim_fandango_remastered Something's rotten in the land of the dead, and you're being played for a sucker. Meet Manny Calavera, trave...«
<mihaweb> idioterna: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/netherlands/11342282/Rotterdams-mayor-tells-Muslims-to-pack-their-bags-and-go-if-they-dont-like-freedom.html
<Seniorita> Rotterdam's mayor tells Muslims to pack their bags and go if they don't like freedom - Telegraph
<Seniorita> »Rotterdam&rsquo;s Moroccan born mayor tells his fellow Muslim immigrants they &ldquo;can ---- off&rdquo; if they do not appreciate freedom of speech in the aftermath of the Charlie Hebdo terrorist attack«
<idioterna> ja, bukov je, kaj cs
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2462-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2462-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2468-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2468-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2467-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2467-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2466-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2466-1/
<mihaweb> !g futurama freedom day
<Seniorita> A Taste of Freedom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Taste_of_Freedom
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2465-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2465-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2464-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2464-1/
<slax0r> wtf o.O
<CrazyLemon> linux is so insecure!
<idioterna> HWE je firmware
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2463-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2463-1/
<dz0ny> http://startupjob.si/job/visionect-ukmarjeva-2-ljubljana-freelance-senior-firmware-developer/
<Seniorita> StartupJob.si – Startup and IT jobs in Slovenia › Log In
<dz0ny> "smo napisal sami os" v oglasu je pa freertos omenjen :>
<mihaweb> hm, zakaj pri indexdb mi da constraint error, če dam unique index na več polj?
<mihaweb> morda kaj v zvezi z https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/IDBIndex.multiEntry  ?
<Seniorita> IDBIndex.multiEntry - Web API Interfaces | MDN
<Seniorita> »A Boolean :«
<zdobersek> kucanove lovke
<mihaweb> +1
<napsy> dz0ny: prva iteracija asga hardwera ma nas sistem
<napsy> druga ma pa freertos
<napsy> ampak to je tko, tist ma sam scheduling
<napsy> minus vse ostalo
<napsy> problem je bil, ker je originalni avtor os-a zaustil firmo
<napsy> in je blo tezko maintainat
<zdobersek> trola faktor!
<napsy> mislis lpp :)
<CrazyLemon> Microsoft CDO for Windows 2000
<CrazyLemon> jeez enaa.. upgrade already
<napsy> ce so zidje
<CrazyLemon> jews dont upgrade?
<mihaweb> a ta indexdb sploh podpira indexe na več stolpcev?
<mihaweb> ali naj jih pač zlepim skupaj? :D
<zdobersek> mihaweb: ...
<mihaweb> ker sintaksa dovoljuje array
<mihaweb> ampak kaj to naredi pa mi ni čist jasno :D
<skyx> mihaweb: na kateri bazi to ?
<mihaweb> indexdb
<mihaweb> !g indexdb
<Seniorita> IndexedDB - Web API Interfaces | MDN https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/IndexedDB_API
<pitastrudl> yo
<zdobersek> AHOY SAILOR
<idioterna> zdravo
<pitastrudl> kak gre
<zdobersek> WINDS ARE ABLOWIN' I TELL YA
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> .yt kaleida think
<jabuk> THINK by KALEIDA (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkhSZyYmpO4 ♥2,464 ▶199,589
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek your PIA sux
<zdobersek> can't here you overhere in Sweden
<zdobersek> over here*
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/408/839/f96.gif
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RSkt8fcvrg
<CrazyLemon> no bom pa js kliknu če že noben drug noče
<CrazyLemon> mi je že žal
<dz0ny> .imdb John Wick
<jabuk> John Wick (2014) 101 min Action Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.7/10 (34,983 glasov) MT: 67/100
<jabuk> An ex-hitman comes out of retirement to track down the gangsters that took everything from him.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2273816345/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2911666/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tko je no
<CrazyLemon> ok
<zdobbie> OOH LOOK AT THE BERRIES
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbkOwoZLey0&feature=youtu.be
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: hitr nabavit https://www.dropbox.com/s/xvkmv8v16xdaxuu/Screenshot%202015-01-13%2021.37.19.png?dl=0
<dz0ny> idioterna: poznaš kaj haproxy?
<dz0ny> problem mam kako nastavit http 1.1 namest default http 1.0 v backendu
<dz0ny> torej enforcat
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 50/50?
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 5.km  S od TRENTE @13/01/2015 22:11:49  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.43+N,+13.77+E
<dz0ny> .sc Purity Ring - Begin Again
<jabuk> Purity Ring - begin again (イエス - Piece Remix) - Clip(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/j_e_s_u_s_p_i_e_c_e/purity-ring-begin-again-piece-remix-clip ♥1 ▶99
<idioterna> dz0ny: poznam haproxy
<dz0ny> any ideas?
 * dz0ny mode +v idioterna
<idioterna> skor zihr sm da haproxy ne zna tega
<idioterna> let me check
<idioterna> dz0ny: zgleda da zlo cesko podpira
<dz0ny> a 1.5 gledaš?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sam js mam v produkciji se 1.4
<idioterna> aha nekje mam tut 1.5.8
<idioterna> dz0ny: ja pr 1.5 se da sam mors nafuzlat ta host header not
<idioterna> kar kr sucks
<dz0ny> sm probu rspirep
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e kr ne dela
<Krt57> dobro jutro
<Krt57> in lahko noč
<skyx> kero verzijo nginx pa priporocata zdj da se nalozi ce ravno nalagas na novo ?
<dz0ny> 1.7 i guess
<dz0ny> to kar maš v repotu
<skyx> ker zdjle gledam sem na legacy 1.4 :>
<skyx> 1.4.6
<dz0ny> grem spat
<dz0ny> ln
<skyx> ln
<skyx> dobr gremo oskusit updejtat :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-14
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> http://www.xkcd.com/1473/
<napsy> tako razmerje mam js do teh trgovinskih kartic ugodnosti
<napsy> :)
<mihaweb> jutro
<napsy> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t632889
<napsy> svasta
<mihaweb> napsy: glih bo britanska industrija to dovolila ja :)
<napsy> ce ne druzga, saj izvoljen bo
<mihaweb> že The City bo rekel en velik NE
<mihaweb> zaradi tega ne
<idioterna> kr hud je
<idioterna> http://ww4.hdnux.com/photos/34/11/50/7379471/4/920x920.jpg
<mihaweb> ampak verjetno bo, ker so laburisti trenutno ena velika žalost. še Guardian, ko je rdeč, to priznava
<mihaweb> miliband je čist čuden
<napsy> tist klobuk zgleda ko en par jajc
<idioterna> miliband je car
<idioterna> mihaweb: http://www.buzzfeed.com/jimwaterson/pictures-of-ed-milibands-stare-ready-to-take-on-the-world#.dgMx7aeqWX
<mihaweb> idioterna: no maš prav.
<mihaweb> sam za razliko od slovencev, britanci niso po defaultu rdeči
<idioterna> sej so skoti
<mihaweb> tako da mu precej slabo kaže. v bistvu ga še rdeči bolj slabo podpirajo, kaj šele ostali
<idioterna> ja ce pa ni dost rdec
<yang> Tito na nasovni strani EN-WP
<yang> naslovni
<napsy> slikce?
<yang> kr poglej
<napsy> kje pa dobim en-wp
<yang> en.wikipedia.org
<napsy> yeeey \o/ we made it
<mihaweb> we?
<idioterna> ja we ja
<napsy> ja, nas tito je na naslovnici
<idioterna> kr pejt v juzno ameriko pa rec "slovenc"
<CrazyLemon> ko je reku na naslovni strani.. sm mislu da bo čez pol stran napis TITO in slika njegova
<idioterna> razn v argentini bojo vsi rekl "que?"
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: jsm mislu da bo iz kamenja NAÅ  TITO
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb seniorito bi..hvala :)
<Matthai> kakšen Tito, jaz vidim PlayStation 2 :-)
<napsy> sm mislu da je v kakem cajtngu gor
<idioterna> tito bo vecno zivel v nasih srcih
<CrazyLemon> res je..eden in edini!
<Matthai> PlayStation tudi :-)
<idioterna> ena vrata naprej od michaela jacksona
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: so ... celebrate maybe?
<zdobersek> change ze topic?
<CrazyLemon> do it
<zdobersek> well
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: sm končno  upgrejdal javo. ker so pri freenode večji rsa keysize naredil in je bil en bug v stari javi :D
<mihaweb> res stari :D
<mihaweb> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<mihaweb> New, TLSv1/SSLv3, Cipher is DHE-RSA-AES256-GCM-SHA384 Server public key is 2048 bit Secure Renegotiation IS supported Compression: zlib compression Expansion: zlib compression SSL-Session:     Protocol  : TLSv1.2     Cipher    : DHE-RSA-AES256-GCM-SHA384
* zdobersek changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ | Ubuntu 14.10 aka Utopic Unicorn |  Ubuntu 15.04 aka Vivid Vervet
* zdobersek changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/  | Ubuntu 14.10 aka Utopic Unicorn |  Ubuntu 15.04 aka Vivid Vervet
<zdobersek> brez idej :|
<CrazyLemon> obviously
<zdobersek> Tito bi reku 'znajdi se!'
<CrazyLemon> to definitivno ne bi reku
<idioterna> snadzi se
<idioterna> pa si je z glisto cevl zavezu.
<zdobersek> dezevnikom al glisto?
<idioterna> ej, nism bil zravn, tko da ne vem
<zdobersek> lev al desn cevl?
<mihaweb> jutro win15
<mihaweb> sm dal http://freenode.si iframe za webchat freenode, nimam časa pravega clienta rihtat
<Seniorita> Freenode.si
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSObZQhZ8Gs
<Seniorita> Motion controllers make great VR lightsabers — CES 2015 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Testing a lightsaber with the Sixense STEM motion controller. Subscribe: http://goo.gl/G5RXGs Read the full article: http://theverge.com/e/7275314 Check out ...«
<CrazyLemon> lightsaber is so passé .. i want some brain control/telekinesis stuff
<mihaweb> a kdo dela z indexdb?
<mihaweb> Å¡e vedn mi ni jasno?
<idioterna> ne delam s tem se nc
<Sky[x]> tud jst ne na zalost
<mihaweb> nič mi ni jasno, neki butastega mora bit. pa nič pametnega error ne pove.
<mihaweb> samo constraint failed. vsaka normalna baza pove kateri constraint :D
<mihaweb> sicer sta lahk sam dva, keyPath ali unique index
<mihaweb> ampak wtf
<idioterna> a ti vsaj rece "figuring out the particular constraint that failed is left as an exercise for the reader"
<mihaweb> 1. nism zihr da autoincrement dela, 2. lahk da se zmotil kaj je index. ali da je omejitev glede dolžine, ali kaj
<jabuk> M 2.4 > 8.km JZ od GORNJEGA GRADA @14/01/2015 12:10:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.26+N,+14.72+E
<idioterna> uh oh
<napsy> u
<napsy> to pa ze ruka
<dz0ny> napsy: cutu?
<dz0ny> confirmed http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=422485
<Seniorita> Earthquake - Magnitude 2.4 - SLOVENIA - 2015 January 14, 11:10:48 UTC
<Seniorita> »Magnitude: ML 2.4, Region: SLOVENIA, Date time: 2015-01-14 11:10:48.5 UTC, Location: 46.25 N ; 14.71 E, Depth: 11 km.«
<idioterna> confirmed?!
<idioterna> hey, we ain't playing cricket here!
<napsy> dz0ny: um nism nic
<napsy> lol, je bil premajhen :D
<dz0ny> .videl upd
<jabuk> dz0ny: upd je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 2 dni nazaj z sporočilom: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2015/01/12/twitter-account-for-us-central-command-hacked-filled-with-pro-isis-messages/
<CrazyLemon> /s/z/s
<mihaweb> sumljiv ta upd
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/nov-korak-v-sagi-isdn-adsl/163484/
<CrazyLemon> get your money back!
<Seniorita> Nov korak v sagi ISDN/ADSL | Monitor
<Seniorita> »Prejšnji teden je Telekom objavil novico, da je Upravno sodišče potrdilo odločbo Agencije za varstvo konkurence iz leta 2013, ki je ugotavljala, da je Telekom Slovenije, d.d., v časovnem obdobju od 1.12.2002 do 5.9.2005 zlorabljal prevladujoči položaj na medoperaterskem trgu širokopasovnega dostopa z bitnim tokom prek bakrenega omrežja. Agencija (takrat še Urad) je postopek sicer uvedla že leta 2004 in prvič odločila o zlorabi leta 2
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 11°C @14.01.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% zahodnik 7.6 m/s delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:39:43, Kulminacija: 11:08:54, Sončni zahod: 15:38:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 58min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> je pihalu!
<slax0r> in to 7 metrou na sekundo!
<CrazyLemon> en mau!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: kar pri nas ze streha odnasa je zate itak se sam vetric :P
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9°C @14.01.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63% zahodnik 3.2 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:56, Kulminacija: 11:11:54, Sončni zahod: 15:41:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 59min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<slax0r> .vreme ms
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 6.6°C @14.01.2015 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:34, Kulminacija: 11:11:47, Sončni zahod: 15:43:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 02min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<slax0r> .vreme muska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (186.7m): 10.6°C @14.01.2015 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% severnik 1.1 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:36, Kulminacija: 11:05:20, Sončni zahod: 15:33:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 55min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> sunki 44kmh, lepo prosim!
<zdobersek> ^ what he said
<slax0r> kite flying weather!
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa pravi da so sunki šli v nasprotno smer??? mogoče so ti pomagali!
<zdobbie> ja sej so mi, po prvi polovici
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš
<CrazyLemon> meni skoraj nikoli ne pomaga veter! gaddemit!
<zdobbie> zakaj le
<zdobbie> ves da bi se utrudu, ce bi tebe rabu tisat naokol
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/0V0EOni.gif
<slax0r> pa bo
<CrazyLemon> slax0r a veš da to dejansko pomaga! i saw it on mythbusters!
<slax0r> tudi js :)
<zdobbie> mythbusters, risanka, isto sranje
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: torej lahko v kratkem pricakujemo naslovnico na 24kur, "primorec z jadrom na kolesu podira hitrostne rekorde"?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne! ker nimam ventilatorja :(
<CrazyLemon> mogoče če bi klimo razstavil in pobral vn ventilator.. hmm!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slax0r> do eet!
<slax0r> lahk pa ti js nabavm ventilator, sm mojo faco mors met na majci
<slax0r> sponzor pa tk
<CrazyLemon> na majici? pfft.. na jadro te bom dal!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<slax0r> se bols! :)
<dz0ny> ISS US section evacuated http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html
<Seniorita> NASA Television | NASA
<Seniorita> »NASA Television provides live coverage of launches, spacewalks and other mission events, as well as the latest news briefings, video files, and the This Week @NASA report.«
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> amoniac leak or smth
<dz0ny> Ammonia is used for cooling through pipes & heat exchangers on the outside of Station. If it breaks through inside it is 1 of the big 3.
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fresh Player Plugin Sees New Release (Pepper Flash Wrapper For Firefox)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/4UvJ_zav3eg/fresh-player-plugin-sees-new-release.html
<slax0r> your ping timed out
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> zdobersek: talk to me
<zdobersek> zdobbie: talk to me too
<mihaweb> http://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2015/jan/14/company-offering-to-glitter-bomb-your-enemies-sells-out
<Seniorita> Revenge is a dish best served glittery: company offering to glitter bomb your enemies sells out | Australia news | theguardian.com
<Seniorita> »Australian startup that lets you ship glitter to your enemies for $10 is swamped with orders from people keen to wreak sparkly revenge«
<mihaweb> hm?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Samsung Z1: World’s First Tizen Phone Launches in India  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/nj3n6Y0dJxw/samsung-z1-tizen-smartphone-india-specs
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb the secret is out.. dz0ny is actually zdobersek
<mihaweb> zanimivo, nisem vedel
<zdobbie> de fok
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/p235x350/10441940_1568753416695743_5739841038226501136_n.jpg?oh=9e12fab07b151414ecd29037e7216774&oe=5530C660
<CrazyLemon> LOL :D
<mihaweb> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/slovenija/slovenija-na-zemljevidu-dzihadistov-osvojitev-v-petih-letih
<Seniorita> Slovenija na zemljevidu džihadistov, osvojitev v petih letih | Slovenskenovice.si
<Seniorita> »Islamski skrajneži so objavili zemljevid ozemelj, ki jih nameravajo osvojiti v roku petih let.«
<idioterna> win
<idioterna> to da je tak zemljevid objavljen na slovenskenovice.si prakticno garantira, da je bullshit
<idioterna> tko da smo loh brez skrbi :)
<idioterna> tale je kul
<idioterna> http://explosm.net/comics/3789/
<Seniorita> Explosm.net - Home of Cyanide and Happiness
<lynxlynxlynx> perpetuum mobile :)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Encrypt DNS Traffic In Ubuntu With DNSCrypt [Ubuntu PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/JRAFsDOzO88/encrypt-dns-traffic-in-ubuntu-with.html
<mihaweb> hmmm underground dns serverji? :D
<mihaweb> https://github.com/jedisct1/dnscrypt-proxy/blob/master/dnscrypt-resolvers.csv
<Seniorita> dnscrypt-proxy/dnscrypt-resolvers.csv at master · jedisct1/dnscrypt-proxy · GitHub
<Seniorita> »dnscrypt-proxy - A tool for securing communications between a client and a DNS resolver«
<zdobbie> 5 let, praviste
<upd> http://samy.pl/skyjack/ fajn zadeva sam že za amazonove treba zrihtat pa dobiš vse pakete
<Seniorita> SkyJack - autonomous drone hacking
<mihaweb> hmm a se da z regex zamenjati vse <Tag/> v <Tag></Tag>?
<dz0ny>  seveda
<mihaweb> javascript?
<mihaweb> mam drugačen builder na client in na nodejs strani pa bi rad mel enak hash :D
<mihaweb> vseeno v katero smer :D
<dz0ny> re = /<Tag(.+)\/>/;
<dz0ny> data = ' <Tag lover="1" />';
<dz0ny> data.replace(re, '<Tag$1></Tag>')
<dz0ny> hash?
<zdobersek> $
<dz0ny> zdobersek: how many?
<mihaweb> dz0ny: poljuben tag?
<dz0ny> re = /<(.+) (.+)\/>/;
<dz0ny> data = ' <Tag lover="1" />';
<dz0ny> data.replace(re, '<$1$2></$1>')
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon bi bil zadovoljen z primerom :D
<mihaweb> zakaj pa zize?
<dz0ny> a nis reku poljuben tag?
<dz0ny> also Quantifier: + Between one and unlimited times, as many times as
<mihaweb>  /<(.+)\/>/ a to ni dost?
<dz0ny> * je od 0>
<mihaweb> aja Å¡e atribute :D
<mihaweb> al  kaj?
<mihaweb> ja
<dz0ny> seveda
<dz0ny> moraš tud velikost košarce vedt
<zdobersek> $$$$$$$
<mihaweb> .replace(/<(.+) (.+)\/>/g,'<$1$2></$1>')    ?
<dz0ny> <$1 $2></$1>
<dz0ny> :>
<mihaweb> ne dela
<idioterna> premejhne kosarce
<dz0ny> data = ' <Tag lover="1" />\n<FAP lover="1" />';
<dz0ny> data.replace(/<(.+) (.+)\/>/gim,'<$1 $2></$1>')
<dz0ny> works for me
<mihaweb> ja ne dela za <Tag/>
<mihaweb> presledki in atributi so opcijski ane?
<mihaweb> kak \s* vmes?
<dz0ny> (.+|)
<dz0ny> (.+|)(|.+)
<dz0ny> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Krt57: RE: [rešeno] Programsko središče ni dostopno!  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42675#Comment_42675
<dz0ny> dirty mind
<mihaweb> data.replace(/<(.+)(\s*.+|)\/>/gim,'<$1$2></$1>');
<mihaweb> tkole verjetno ane, to mi zgleda lepo
<dz0ny> \s*. ?
<dz0ny> pol raš \s
<mihaweb> hm
<dz0ny> sry
<dz0ny> \S
<mihaweb> sam pol če je atribut mi ponovi atribut, torej pride pod $1 ?
<dz0ny> $1 je group1
<dz0ny> torej tag
<mihaweb> var data = ' <Tag atr="b" />'; data.replace(/<(.+)(\s+.+|)\/>/gim,'<$1$2></$1>');
<dz0ny> group 2 bo bil null
<mihaweb> " <Tag atr="b" ></Tag atr="b" >"
<mihaweb> hm
<mihaweb> . je verjetn preveč splošna?
<dz0ny> presledke ti manjka
<dz0ny> :D
<mihaweb> [a-z] pa to?
<dz0ny> presledek*
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> moj primer poglej
<dz0ny> jaz mam med joški gap
<dz0ny> kako naj se drugače izrazim no
<dz0ny> data = ' <Tag lover="1" />\n<FAP lover="1" />';
<dz0ny> data.replace(/<(.+) (.+)\/>/gim,'<$1 $2></$1>')
<dz0ny> " <Tag lover="1" ></Tag>
<dz0ny> <FAP lover="1" ></FAP>"
<mihaweb> sam tole ti ne dela za <Tag/>
<mihaweb> kako bi napisal da je drugi del opcijski?
<dz0ny> (.+|)
<dz0ny> |
<dz0ny> štango daš
<idioterna> http://www.duelinganalogs.com/comic/death-becomes-us/
<Seniorita> Death Becomes Us - Video Game Comic - Dueling Analogs
<Seniorita> »Is what happens in after you die like what happens in video games?«
<idioterna> and then there's http://www.duelinganalogs.com/comic/cultural-diversity/
<Seniorita> Cultural Diversity - Video Game Comic - Dueling Analogs
<Seniorita> »Sometimes, it is hard to be accepting of cultural differences.«
<mihaweb> dz0ny: a ne bi rajši pokazal, kaj deluje za oba primera? :D
<dz0ny> haha I'am not a student anymore, just teacher. :)
<mihaweb> var data='<Tag/>'; data.replace(/<(.+) (.+)\/>/gim,'<$1 $2></$1>')
<mihaweb> ma bi že napisar for zanko za to :D
<mihaweb> res ne razumem poante regexa :)
<mihaweb> var data='<Tag/>'; data.replace(/<(\w+) (.+)\/>/gim,'<$1 $2></$1>')             \w	 Matches any alphanumeric character from the basic Latin alphabet, including the underscore. Equivalent to [A-Za-z0-9_].
<mihaweb> dobr to je bolje :D
<mihaweb> al ne
<mihaweb> mah grem spat :D
<mihaweb> data.replace(/<(\w+)(.+|)\/>/gim,'<$1$2></$1>')
<mihaweb> a tole bo? :D
<dz0ny> data = ' <Tag lover="1" />\n<FAP lover="1" />\n<smothie />';
<dz0ny> data.replace(/<(\w+) (.+|)\/>/gim,'<$1 $2></$1>')
<dz0ny> " <Tag lover="1" ></Tag>
<dz0ny> <FAP lover="1" ></FAP>
<dz0ny> <smothie ></smothie>"
<mihaweb> jah tist presledek bi edino lahko čist ignoriral
<mihaweb> samo kot pogoj
<mihaweb> ker pač <Tag ></Tag> ni ravno lepo :D
<dz0ny> (?(?=regex)then|else)
<dz0ny> :D
<mihaweb> medtem ko <Tag /> ali <Tag /> pa nimam mnenja
<mihaweb> a? :D
<dz0ny> if else maš lahko inline
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/  | Ubuntu 14.10 aka Utopic Unicorn |  Ubuntu 15.04 aka Vivid Vervet | <dz0ny> jaz mam med joški gap
<CrazyLemon> yes you do
<zdobersek> good for ya dz0nad
<dz0ny> cute
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/  | Ubuntu 14.10 aka Utopic Unicorn |  Ubuntu 15.04 aka Vivid Vervet"
<zdobersek> heeeey
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/  | Ubuntu 14.10 aka Utopic Unicorn |  Ubuntu 15.04 aka Vivid Vervet
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 | Ubuntu 14.10 aka Utopic Unicorn |  Ubuntu 15.04 aka Vivid Vervet
<zdobersek> e, zato smo med najbolj veselimi na svetu http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/spodnjeposavska-regija-je-rekorderka-po-cirozah-jeter-slovenija-po-porabi-alkohola-se-vedno-v-vrhu.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Spodnjeposavska regija je rekorderka po cirozah jeter, Slovenija pa po porabi alkohola Å¡e vedno v evropskem vrhu
<Seniorita> »Kar 117.000 prebivalcev Slovenije pije tvegano. Letno alkohol povzroči pet odstotkov vseh smrti, v bolnišnicah pa pristane 4000 oseb. Rekorderka po cirozah jeter je spodnjeposavska regija. Po porabi alkohola pa smo peti na lestvici držav EU. Kaj lahko še storimo?«
<CrazyLemon> american sniper je pretty awesome movie
<CrazyLemon> ančka!
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a ni to evfemizm za blow-up doll?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/nezvestemu-mozu-kar-dvakrat-odrezala-penis.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Nezvestemu možu kar dvakrat odrezala penis
<Seniorita> »Kitajka se je nezvestemu soprogu maščevala tako, da mu je odrezala penis, in to kar dvakrat. Po prvem napadu so nesrečniku penis kirurgi prišili nazaj, nakar mu ga jezna žena odrezala znova, so poročali kitajski mediji.«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna blow-up doll ne
<CrazyLemon> ampak za tisto lutko pri prvi pomoči
<idioterna> kko loh 24ur/ekskluziv/zanimivosti sploh sprocesiras
<CrazyLemon> k daješ mouth 2 mouth
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> js mam rajs alice
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2472-1: unzip vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2472-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2471-1: GParted vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2471-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.citylab.com/commute/2014/11/the-netherlands-gets-the-worlds-first-solar-powered-bike-lane/382480/
<Seniorita> The Netherlands Gets the World's First Solar-Powered Bike Lane - CityLab
<Seniorita> »Leave it to the Dutch to make cycling even greener.«
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] vaše obvestilo o piškotkih ni v slovenščini :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2458-2: Ubufox update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2458-2/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2458-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2458-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2015/01/letalo_slovenec_grozil_z_bombo.aspx
<Seniorita> Na letalu v Rimu Slovenec grozil z bombo | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Na rimskem letališču Fiumicino so danes evakuirali potnike letala družbe Niki na letu za Dunaj, potem ko je eden od potnikov, šlo naj bi za slovenskega državljana, dejal, da ima v prtljagi bombo.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: 24 ur piše da jo je pol dejansko razneslo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem ja..sam nisem hotu linkat 24ur ker bi idioterna spet doživel manjši napad :p
<idioterna> se dobr
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-15
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2473-1: coreutils vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2473-1/
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> ahoy
<mihaweb> verjetno ste že videli, ampak http://snag.gy/wj5Fk.jpg :D
<Seniorita> snaggy - paste images!
<Seniorita> »Snag.gy is an image hosting service that lets you paste images from your clipboard directly online.«
<zdobersek> nope
<mihaweb> update je sam napisal to...
<mihaweb> črko za črko v živo :D
<zdobersek> whoaa, backdoors in your free software
<zdobersek> u so hacked u almost sony
<mihaweb> hahaha
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbkOwoZLey0
<Seniorita> SNOWING IN SLIGO!!! 13/01/2015 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »the first snowfall of the year 2015!! To use this video in a commercial player or in broadcasts, please email licensing@storyful.com«
<mihaweb> a gre kdo na žurko https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=802276376504952&set=a.203157059750223.50076.100001677921179&type=1&theater
<Seniorita> Slike s časovnice - Joseph A. Mussomeli | Facebook
<Seniorita> »YOU ARE ALL INVITED. On January 22, from 4 PM to 7 PM, I will have a farewell Open House. An “Open House” is an odd American concoction, not really a...«
<zdobersek> BYOB?
<mihaweb> ? what
<zdobersek> to da party?
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUzd9KyIDrM
<mihaweb> !g byob dictionary
<Seniorita> System Of A Down - B.Y.O.B. - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Music video by System Of A Down performing B.Y.O.B.. (C) 2005 SONY BMG MUSIC ENTERTAINMENT«
<Seniorita> Urban Dictionary: BYOB http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=BYOB
<mihaweb> piše, da pijača bo. hrane ne bo. hoče nas napit.
<napsy> kdo nas hoce ulit?
<zdobersek> muricani
<napsy> a bo zur?
<mihaweb> bo, scrolaj mal gor
<mihaweb> naslednji četrtek
<zdobersek> like the 4th o' July
<mihaweb> zdobersek: bring your own fireworks
<napsy> kje pa je to?
<zdobersek> mihaweb: ampak on je baje komunist
<mihaweb> komunist po ameriških standardih in fašist po slovenskih.
<zdobersek> a, pol je vas
<mihaweb> naš?
<zdobersek> jah, ni od Kucana
<mihaweb> da
<mihaweb> no tud od janše ni
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 8.km JZ od GORNJEGA GRADA @15/01/2015 09:14:00  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.26+N,+14.72+E
<napsy> a slet
<napsy> spet
<zdobersek> trese se menina!
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 8.km  V od KAMNIKA @15/01/2015 09:14:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.25+N,+14.72+E
<napsy> opa
<zdobersek> trese se menina!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Krt57: RE: Katastrofa  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42676#Comment_42676
<napsy> to pa ja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: [rešeno] Programsko središče ni dostopno!  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42677#Comment_42677
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Krt57: RE: [rešeno] Programsko središče ni dostopno!  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42678#Comment_42678
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Katastrofa  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42679#Comment_42679
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMbwcBYT0DI
<Seniorita> Sky News refuse to show front page of Charlie Hebdo - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Sky News presenter apologizes for showing front page of Charlie Hebdo, guess we aint all Charlie!!«
<zdobersek> damn Charlies!
<napsy> me zanima v % kolk muslimanov je res uzaljenih
<zdobersek> 140%
<napsy> that's unpossible
<zdobersek> Vlad the Poutain disagress
<zdobersek> disagrees*
<dz0ny> jah desni so užaljeni ker muslimani niso užaljeni
<dz0ny> :flawed_logic:
<zdobersek> in the image^wname of Allah, be offended with us!
<zdobersek> al Mohamed, sej ni vazn
<zdobersek> al je?
<mihaweb> napsy: ma je razlika v muslimanih, turški (in bosanski, albanski) so precej manj tečni kot arabski in azijski.
<mihaweb> francija je pač uvozila one ta čudne.
<mihaweb> mi imamo morda par 10 idiotov tle. francija jih ima tisoče, če ne miljone
<Sky[x]> slo je dvorezni mec :)
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja enorezen meč? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> dobro vprašanje!
<lynxlynxlynx> ponavadi so sablje take, ne meči
<zdobersek> pejt v kuhno pogledat
<lynxlynxlynx> katana je recimo enorezen meč
<lynxlynxlynx> x4
<zdobersek> a je tole trorezni mec?? http://cdn.business2community.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/SW-Lightsaber-Hilt-e1417204619150.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> neskončnorezni
<zdobersek> 2*Pi*r-rezni?
<lynxlynxlynx> predpostavljam popoln krog, ja, ne pa nkotnika
<zdobersek> n -> std::numeric_limits<long>::infinity()
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Linux Mint’s Unveil Pocket-Sized ‘MintBox Mini’ PC  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/FbdC-wnErmc/linux-mintbox-mini-specs-pc-price
<mihaweb> mintbox hm
<idioterna> hehe
<zdobersek> that's a large foken pocket
<dz0ny> hi anny
<anny> elou
<anny> wazup?
<dz0ny> work, worky
<dz0ny> knjižnica uspela?
<anny> predala sem vse tri predloge
<anny> ne odločam pa, kaj bo v praksi (na srečo!)
<anny> meni je bil easybiblio še najbolj všeč
<idioterna> "Zaradi nestanovitnih tržnih razmer je izvajanje menjalniških poslov v valuti CHF začasno ustavljeno."
<anny> idioterna, si spet zgubil keš? :)
<idioterna> ne, banka ga je
<anny> rof!
<anny> to se ne dogaja
<anny> če pa se, jih dokapitaliziramo
<anny> too big to fall
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> neki so cudn vnesl tecaje
<idioterna> in pol si kupu franke pa prodal franke
<idioterna> pa mel vec evrov k prej
<anny> rofl2
<anny> pa kdo ima Å¡e kaj v Å¡vicarskih frankih?
<anny> pametni so že kdaj pretvorili posojilo v evre
<napsy> ah
<napsy> v rublje
<anny> bahte
<anny> bric niso več zvezde
<anny> sedaj so top Å¡it pigss
<idioterna> pigss?
<idioterna> portugal iran granada sweden surinam?
<anny> jp
<anny> in islamic state
<idioterna> zaspan sm
<idioterna> prevec sm se najedu
<idioterna> bbl
<mihaweb> bravo
<idioterna> kr lustkan nap
<slax0r> powernap?
<idioterna> pojma nimam, nism nc settingov pogledu predn sm zaspal :)
<slax0r> huh, napaka
<slax0r> kaj pa ce bi se sprevrgl v spill-your-dirties-secrets nap?
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> nism se z erekcijo zbudu tko da pomoje nism mel ksnih klukc ponesrec obklukanih
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2474-1: curl vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2474-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2475-1: GTK+ update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2475-1/
<CrazyLemon> nap v 20ih minutah? še zaspiš ne v tem času
<slax0r> saj je nap, ni sleep
<CrazyLemon> nap je oblika sleepa
<slax0r> nap je "stadij" sleepa pred deep sleepom, true
<slax0r> in ce se opoldan nasujes z hrano kot cave-man
<slax0r> bos kar v parih minutkah zaspal ko te prime spanec
<slax0r> takrat bi se v bistvu naj ulegel za par minutk
<lynxlynxlynx> eno je če si sit, drugo pa če nabasan
<CrazyLemon> nap ni stadij..ampak je short term sleep :)
<lynxlynxlynx> težko je zaspat, če ma črevo preveč dela
<CrazyLemon> what he said :D
<slax0r> zato je pa v narekovajih
<Sky[x]> kdo ze kaj delal z PostgresSQL ?
<Sky[x]> zdjle ravno nalagam
<Sky[x]> in gledam kater GUI client za to vrsto baze uporabit :)
<slax0r> pgAdmin 3
<Sky[x]> ql to mam ravno odprt :)
<Sky[x]> se morm se povezat nekak prek ssh
<Sky[x]> novga userja nardit se prej
<Sky[x]> ql z novim userjem je pa slo :)
<Sky[x]> o nice
<slax0r> ssh je lahko malo confusing, ce nimas prav nastavljenih accessov v pg_hba
<Sky[x]> slax0r: nic nisem nastavljal, samo novga userja sem naredil in je delal :)
<Sky[x]> je pa vse v vagrantu delano
<Sky[x]> Tablespaces mi je usec k lahko lociras kam nej shranjuje :)
<Sky[x]> vidm da ma mysql isto :)
<slax0r> pgsql > mysql..
<slax0r> by a mile
<Sky[x]> prvic delam z pgsql :)
<slax0r> saj ni tak hudo drugace
<slax0r> sam ce je null...je null, in ni empty string, kot v mysql
<slax0r> in podobne cvetke :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<slax0r> sicer ti bo mogoce pgadmin3 crashal
<slax0r> meni na slackware crasha, tu pa tam
<slax0r> sodelavcu na mint pa konstantno
<slax0r> sicer ze vec ali manj uporabljam samo cli
<slax0r> jutri pa petek... http://i.imgur.com/5VPi2pt.gif
<CrazyLemon> S pridobitvijo statičnega IP naslova je verjetnost vdora v vašo lokalno omrežje višja in posledično se lahko pripeti tudi zloraba vašega elektronskega predala.
<CrazyLemon> wat now
<jabuk> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/549/501/bdc.gif
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: penetrirali te bodo
<CrazyLemon> to mi je TS pravkar poslal
<CrazyLemon> Opazili smo, da je vzrok težavam pri uporabi elektronske pošte predvsem neuporaba avtentikacije SMTP. Iz tega razloga vam ponovno pošiljamo navodila za nastavitev avtentikacije SMTP.
<CrazyLemon> pa tole
<Sky[x]> fun :D
<slax0r> why the fuck potem sploh relayajo iz svojega IP range brez avtentikacije?
<slax0r> close that shit
<slax0r> wham
<slax0r> potem se pa naj zaprejo klicni center, ker itak ne bojo mogl odgovarjat dovolj hitro
<Sky[x]> :)
<mihaweb> hehe
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: !g pgweb
<Seniorita> sosedoff/pgweb · GitHub https://github.com/sosedoff/pgweb
<Sky[x]> dz0ny iz ozadja potem vedno en dobr predlog da :D
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: sam da ni tole like phpMyAdmin k steka na polno :D
<dz0ny> its go :)
<Sky[x]> ql
<dz0ny> 800mb db je prabavil :>
<Sky[x]> uu nice :D
<dz0ny> sentry  sej je usul :(
<dz0ny> in sem moral pol lokano iz backupa rešvat logine
<dz0ny> un gui je zmrznu
<dz0ny> sam binary polja ne zan pa noben pregledvat
<dz0ny> sadly
<Sky[x]> sentry ?
<Sky[x]> to je za error logging an ?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/RegionalObala/photos/a.188145891303675.40013.173921306059467/706160209502238/?type=1&theater
<Seniorita> Regional Obala - Slike s časovnice | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Slikano danes v Kopru. :)Foto: Klepač in Gustinčič - KinG«
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: lol :D
 * CrazyLemon pravkar počne nekaj česar ni počel že vsaj 7 let
<CrazyLemon> installing windows 7
<slax0r> koncno si sprevidel kaksno sranje je linux?
<zdobersek> KICKBAN
<CrazyLemon> slax0r naah..sam če želim updejtat garmin potrebujem windows
<CrazyLemon> sicer sem na laptopu mel windows
<CrazyLemon> ampak je update zj... windowse
<CrazyLemon> in se ni hotel zagnat..ampak se je po določenem času rebootal :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa jih moram spet inštalirat.. ker vsi poskusi da odstranim tisti updejt so spodleteli :)
<slax0r> zdobersek: resnica je boleca, ane?
<zdobersek> slax0r: ne tebe
<zdobersek> LIMONO
<slax0r> aja :D
<slax0r> pust me trollat :P
<CrazyLemon> its not trolling if its true!
<slax0r> true dat!
<idioterna> nothing is ever true
<CrazyLemon> i'd say thats true..but you just said its not
<mkode> kakšen mojster za symfony2?
<Sky[x]> mkode: povej kaj te zanima ?
<mkode> Sky[x]: A je normalno, da v datoteki web/app.php imaš vrstico:   $kernel = new AppKernel('prod', true);     (privzeto je bilo tole false in ne true) ?
<mkode> ko je bilo še tole na false, sem imel probleme, da mi je vrglo ven prazno stran za na nov definiran route ob prvem obisku (v prod načinu)
<Sky[x]> po defaultu je false
<Sky[x]> ko gres pa v produkcijo pa das na true
<Sky[x]> mkode: aja ves kje je bil problem
<Sky[x]> mkode: vedno ko deployas je pametno zazgnati cache warmup da zgenerira vse na novo
<Sky[x]> in ker tega nisi naredil ti je pomoje vedno ko si prvic prisel gor zgeneriral in pokazal blank page
<mkode> Sky[x]: Ko sem še mel prazno stran, sem vklopil error message displaying in mi je namesto prazne strani ven vrgl pdo sql error connecting to root, čeprav nimam roota ampak druge parametre za bazo
<Sky[x]> wierd
<Sky[x]> nisem se nic v symfony delal na produkciji :)
<mkode> Sky[x]: Zaenkrat dela vse ql če daš on parameter na true
<mkode> Ima pa prod mode dost lepše url-je, brez tega app_dev.php/blabla_route stvari
<Sky[x]> mkode: sej to je fora tega prod :)
<Sky[x]> to je cist super in lepo :)
<pitastrudl> čer
<Sky[x]> cer
<pitastrudl> pred kratkim sem naredil dist-upgrade na enmu VPSu, ker so bili " 6 security upgrades avaliable" in je celo os bricknil, na srečo nisem imel nič pomembnega gor, zdaj mi isto ponuja na mojem primarnem ubuntu VPSu in me skrbi, da se bo kaj spet pokvarilo
<pitastrudl> je načeloma to varen postopek ali?
<Sky[x]> huh
<Sky[x]> pitastrudl: naredi backup/snapshot in nardi update in ce ne bo delal restoras
<pitastrudl> ok
<Sky[x]> predvidevam da ne gre za nek huge server z veliko podatki
<pitastrudl> nope
<Sky[x]> kje pa imas ta vps ce ni skrivnost ?
<pitastrudl> digitalocean
<pitastrudl> tist k se je pokvaru pa na AWS
<pitastrudl> zgleda da je Å¡lo bp
<pitastrudl> D:
<Sky[x]> no na DO imas pa backup narjen v 5min pa restore v 3min :)
<Sky[x]> za 20gb :)
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<pitastrudl> hvala Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> np ;)
<pitastrudl> btw, se da pripisati oom score procesu tak da ga oom killer ne bo ubil? sklepam da je podobno kot pri androidu
<Sky[x]> ne bi vedel o cem govoris :)
<pitastrudl> memory managment
<pitastrudl> en proces zafila RAM, zraven se pobijejo Å¡e drugi procesi
<pitastrudl> pa bi rad naredil par procesov imune na oom killer, da jih ne zapira po nepotrebnem
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> ipcija je da zazenes z ukazom nice
<Sky[x]> k ma low priority in imajo vsi ostali prednost
<Sky[x]> opcija*
<pitastrudl> aha
<Sky[x]> ponavad se da nice za backup delat da ti ne bremza celga sistema
<pitastrudl> sem našel način, samo zdaj nevem ali se ta value resetira po rebootu ali restartu procesa
<pitastrudl> mogoče bi v chronjob to dal
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: noooo
<dz0ny> .apt unattended-upgrades
<jabuk> unattended-upgrades {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<dz0ny> maš
<pitastrudl> kaj to
<dz0ny> unattended-upgrades k ti točno to delajo
<dz0ny> ko so hujši popravki ti jih samodejno namesti
<CrazyLemon> in ti samodejno brejka sistem? :D
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> grejo iz posebnega repota
<dz0ny> un security in un gre čez teste
<dz0ny> tko da zelo težko
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: preden greš upgrade delat je dobro update pognat :)
<dz0ny> pa nikol ne spreminjat sistemskih nastavitev direktno, k ma večino programov {conf,etc}.d/
<dz0ny> just my 5c
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-30835625
<Seniorita> BBC News - Paris attacks: Pope Francis says freedom of speech has limits
<Seniorita> »Pope Francis defends freedom of expression after the Paris attacks but says it has to have limits, as the funerals of four victims are held.«
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: http://www.remarq.io/
<Seniorita> Remarq - Beautiful documents for consultants
<Seniorita> »Now you can deliver stunning formatted documents without hiring a designer or fighting software.«
<Sky[x]> zgleda obetavno dejmo sprobat :)
<Sky[x]> Oh no! We hit a snag processing your report.
<Sky[x]> Your file doesn't seem to be a Markdown file.
<Sky[x]> lol pa njihov test fajl sem nalozil :D
<dz0ny> se je redirect na pdf :)
<dz0ny> kaj si pa ti nalagal?
<Sky[x]> njigoc pdf sem dol potegnil in ga uploadal
<lynxlynxlynx> markdown == plaintext
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: kaj si pa ti naredil da si stestiral zadevo ? :)
<Sky[x]> aja
<Sky[x]> hja neki takega bi rabil da mi word zgenerira :)
<dz0ny> jezus :D
<CrazyLemon> !g tp-link tl-ant24l
<Seniorita> 2.4GHz 15dBi Outdoor Omni-directional Antenna TL ... - TP-Link http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?model=TL-ANT2415D
<CrazyLemon> !g tp-link tl-ant2414b
<Seniorita> 2.4GHz 14dBi Outdoor Directional Antenna TL-ANT2414B ... - TP-Link http://www.tp-link.com/lk/products/details/?model=TL-ANT2414B
<CrazyLemon> res..jezus
<CrazyLemon> dobil sem 8dbi anteno
<CrazyLemon> na garanciji piše da je 14dbi antena (drugi model)
<zdobersek> whaaa
<CrazyLemon> na računu pa piše 8dbi ampak drugi model
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> whaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> and all i got was shite
<zdobersek> yeaaah
<CrazyLemon> Å¡uti ti
<zdobersek> naah
<dz0ny> lol
<zdobersek> haah
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: karma te tepe
<zdobersek> .gif right in the crack
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/SLWw5ei0JQF2M/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny karma? govoriš kot da sm kot janša ffs
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: temu se reče pa refleksija :D
<idioterna> tist je urska
<CrazyLemon> so rude
<Sky[x]> sestra pravi da ji telefon sketa ima pa android 4.2.2 gor kak predlog kaj anrdit ? :)
<Sky[x]> pa viber uporablja vec zadne case in pomoj je to razlog da steka :)
<zdobersek> windows phone
<zdobersek> ofc.
<Sky[x]> :>
<upd> http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-fbi-cant-find-hackers-that-dont-smoke-pot
<Seniorita> The FBI Says It Can't Find Hackers to Hire Because They All Smoke Pot | Motherboard
<Seniorita> »“I have to hire a great work force to compete with those cyber criminals and some of those kids want to smoke weed on the way to the interview."«
<idioterna> DEAL WITH IT
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: RE: Kodi 14.0 je tukaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42680#Comment_42680
<zdobersek> PAY THEM IN WEED
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: [rešeno] Programsko središče ni dostopno!  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42681#Comment_42681
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nautilus-dropbox namestitev se ustavi pri 100%  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6275/nautilus-dropbox-namestitev-se-ustavi-pri-100
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Nautilus-dropbox namestitev se ustavi pri 100%  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42682#Comment_42682
<pitastrudl_> kva se freenodu kolca
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-16
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 5.km JV od ČRNOMLJA @16/01/2015 00:48:59  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.55+N,+15.25+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km  J od TOPOLÅ ICE @16/01/2015 01:06:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+15.02+E
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Kodi 14.0 je tukaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42683#Comment_42683
<napsy> jutro
<mihaweb> jutro
<mihaweb> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/with_replies
<Pepelka> Tweets with replies by Elon Musk (@elonmusk) | Twitter
<Pepelka> »The latest Tweets and replies from Elon Musk (@elonmusk). Tesla, SpaceX, SolarCity & PayPal. 1 AU«
<idioterna> vsec mi je fraza "rapid unscheduled disassembly"
<idioterna> http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/aNoNZ5K_460s.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Kodi 14.0 je tukaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42684#Comment_42684
<mihaweb> nekam umirjeni ste danes :)
<napsy> petek je
<idioterna> what is the significance of this?
<napsy> a je jutr vikend
<napsy> da*
<idioterna> aja vi mate to francosko for
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> da cez vikende ne delate
<napsy> ou yea :)
<napsy> vikend is me time
<dz0ny_> a nov mobile google translate ste probal
<idioterna> mhm
<napsy> nop
<idioterna> kr impressive je
<dz0ny_> mhm
<napsy> ka pa je novga?
<idioterna> twitter mi je v "zwitchern" prevedu
<dz0ny_> sem se z žlahto pogovarjal bp
<dz0ny_> napsy: na mizo gadaš in ti pogovor prevaja in real time
<idioterna> kar je se kr pravilno
<napsy> uuu
<napsy> bo treba probat
<idioterna> al pa skoz telefon gledas prometne znake
<idioterna> pa ti jih prevaja
<idioterna> no al pa kerokol drugo pisano besedo
<idioterna> cak ti nardim screenshot
<dz0ny_> to je zihr deepmind tech
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/translate.png
<napsy> haha hudo
<dz0ny_> Какая сегодня погода?
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> ne znaju
<dz0ny_> https://s3.amazonaws.com/pushbullet-uploads/uciI-GN0VphDRRVmZKb0t8FpLcXlitNtXCj1S/Screenshot_2015-01-16-10-53-25.png
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> what today weather :)
<zdobersek> kdo je zaprt?
<dz0ny_> z google translate se igramo :)
<dz0ny_> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3671
<Pepelka> Moved ~/.local/share/steam. Ran steam. It deleted everything on system owned by user. · Issue #3671 · ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux · GitHub
<Pepelka> »steam-for-linux - Issue tracking for the Steam for Linux beta client«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ drugače se pa ne pogovarjaš z žlahto bp? :D
<dz0ny_> french žlahto :)
<zdobersek> ooh, posh
<CrazyLemon> in to ni googleova fora s prevajanjem znakov v real timeu ampak word translate.. al kaj je bil tist app ki so ga kupili :)
<dz0ny_> ne je tud drugo, ne sam to
<dz0ny_> smarty pants
<CrazyLemon> vem kaj je notri..ampak pravim da so to pobrali iz druzga appa..tečka :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<Sky[x]> napsy: kako je bilo zadnic ko si predaval ? :)
<napsy> super
<napsy> malenkost vec ljudi ko prejsnjic
<Sky[x]> ql
<Sky[x]> wtf
<Sky[x]> ko da bi facebook restoral podatke iz 2eh dni nazaj iscem 2 posta ki sta bila narejena v eni grupi pa jih sloh ni vec :>
<Sky[x]> ups wrong skupina zgleda :D
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: a si vidu
<dz0ny_> »Namen oblaka bo dvojen: uporaba infrastrukture za izdelavo seminarskih nalog študentov in za delo start-up podjetij.
<dz0ny_> http://podcrto.si/narocanje-it-resitev-drzave-kako-bo-minister-koprivnikar-razbil-vrticke-drzavne-informatike/
<Pepelka> Naročanje IT rešitev države: Kako bo minister Koprivnikar razbil vrtičke državne informatike • Pod črto
<Pepelka> »Minister napoveduje strogo ločitev dobaviteljev za strojno in programsko opremo. Nadzor nad podatki in varnostjo IT sistemov bo v celoti upravljala država in ne več zunanja podjetja.«
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_: ne nism tnx :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_: ravno SEO fixam na wordpressu :D
<Sky[x]> tole bolj natancno
<Sky[x]> http://www.wpcub.com/fix-missing-required-field-entry-titleupdatehcard-error-in-wordpress/
<Pepelka> How to Fix Missing required field entry-title,Update,hCard Error in WordPress
<idioterna> prekleta drzava!
<Sky[x]> idioterna: what?
<idioterna> Sky[x]: http://www.siol.net/priloge/kolumne/miha_mazzini/2015/01/prekleta_drzava.aspx
<Pepelka> Miha Mazzini: Prekleta država! | Miha Mazzini - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Ne morete se pogovarjati s tujcem, ne da bi se zelo kmalu ustavil, široko odprl oči in povedal, kako težak jezik je slovenščina.«
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_: drzava bo tezko nardila tool za izdelavo diplomskih da ti plune ven word dokument z upostevanjem pravil, ker ima vsaka fakulteta svoja pravila neki :)
<Sky[x]> drgaca pa ja zanimiv clanek se ga spalca prebrat :)
<Sky[x]> pa to bo cez cca 5let bi jaz rekel :)
<Sky[x]> do takrt pa lahko nardim to kar sem mislil in oddam ponudbo na razpis haha lol :D
<zdobersek> haha $$$
<zdobersek> mihaweb: do takrat ze lahko vi pluggate svojo storitev
<Sky[x]> mihaweb: kaj pa vi delate ce ni skrivnost ? lahko tudi na privat odgovris :)
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e ne vejo
<zdobersek> improvize!
<mihaweb> lynxlynxlynx: :D
<mihaweb> kaj ste se spravili name?
<lynxlynxlynx> nič slabega nisem mislil
<mihaweb> si-cert bi lahko razširili na vse podatke in varnost IT države... približno edini za katere sem ziher da dobro delajo
<Sky[x]> se strinjam ;)
<mihaweb> zdobersek: ne razumem? kako storitev?
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb seniorito bomo pimpal državni upravi!
<Sky[x]> :D
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: aja to, lahko :D
 * CrazyLemon ma nova očala...yay?
<slax0r> 3d?
<CrazyLemon> 3d so ja
<zdobersek> google glass?
<zdobersek> glasshole!
<CrazyLemon> "Goljufamo, kaj?"
<CrazyLemon> wtf :D
<CrazyLemon> (v wordpressu)
<LorD_DDooM> http://www.zurnal24.si/ko-vozite-v-napacno-smer-veliko-tvegate-clanek-243453
<Pepelka> Zakaj umirajo kolesarji - zurnal24
<Pepelka> »Nepravilna stran in smer vožnje je najpogostejši vzrok prometnih nesreč s smrtnim izidom, ki so jih povzročili kolesarji.«
<slax0r> prasci!
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Always Show Menus Unity Feature Lands In Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/LeI2fV5-6a0/always-show-menus-unity-feature-lands.html
<mihaweb> o slax0r
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> oz dan
<pitastrudl> :D
<mihaweb> jutro pita&Å¡trudl
<pitastrudl> heh
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: `Caffeine` App Gets Its Indicator Back With New 2.8 Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Iaa1OXlv0O8/caffeine-app-gets-its-indicator-back.html
<upd> !t en sl honey badger
<Pepelka> honey badger
<mihaweb> hm
<upd> nobenga članka o medojedem jazbecu v slo
<zdobersek> well, honey badger don't care
<upd> haha :D
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg so funny
<Pepelka> The Crazy Nastyass Honey Badger (original narration by Randall) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »*SIGN THIS PETITION: http://bit.ly/1pRmyBX *SUBSCRIBE STUPID: http://bit.ly/1a7WiGO *Special thanks 2 Colleen+Keith Begg 4 their extensive work & care There ...«
<dz0ny_> they care only in far cry 4
<pitastrudl> kaj zna kdo mogoče pognati logcat ob bootu ? probal sem adb -d logcat pa mi kar ukine po parih linijah
<pitastrudl> ob bootu androida
<upd> !g android run logcat at boot
<Pepelka> Run Logcat at Phone Boot Time | HTC Supersonic: EVO 4G | XDA ... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=806860
<dz0ny_> pitastrudl: sdk/platfrom-tools/monitor
<pitastrudl> aha
<dz0ny_> ne rabiš nč druzga pa lahko direkt od boota shrnajuješ
<dz0ny_> delaš tage itd
<pitastrudl> ty
<CrazyLemon> windows pravi 'You receive updates: For Windows only' ..gaddemit
<CrazyLemon> a pol se mi ubuntu ne bo updejtal :(
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS3Ivxx_cYY
<Pepelka> Man Seeking Woman Full Length Trailer - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ahaha.. this is so stupid that
<CrazyLemon> must watch :D
<pitastrudl> lol
<napsy> 7.4 je ocenjen
<napsy> nij slabu
<pitastrudl> eh
<CrazyLemon> .imdb man seeking woman
<jabuk> Man Seeking Woman (TV Series 2015– ) 21 min Comedy
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.9/10 (187 glasov) MT: write review
<jabuk> A naive romantic goes on a desperate quest for love when his longtime girlfriend dumps him.
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4189492/
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon trailer zgleda kr ureud
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl to ni film..fyi :)
<napsy> aja serija
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> dobr pol
<zdobersek> pa je res?
<CrazyLemon> res je
<mkode> Sky[x]: Včeraj ko sem imel probleme, da mi je vrgl ven db connect error. Danes sem reinštaliral sy2 demo projekt in dela vse ql
<Sky[x]> mkode: zanimivo :)
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 15.04 Now Offers ‘Always Show Menus’ Option  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/c4qvEAbmcFY/ubuntu-15-04-always-show-menu-bar-option
<dz0ny_> love this one
<dz0ny_> The rocket didn’t go BOOM, it didn’t explode, it went RUD!
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> 09:01< idioterna> vsec mi je fraza "rapid unscheduled disassembly"
<idioterna> 09:01< idioterna> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/with_replies
<Pepelka> Tweets with replies by Elon Musk (@elonmusk) | Twitter
<Pepelka> »The latest Tweets and replies from Elon Musk (@elonmusk). Tesla, SpaceX, SolarCity & PayPal. 1 AU«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Krt57: RE: Nautilus-dropbox namestitev se ustavi, prenos pri 100%  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42685#Comment_42685
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: ‘Unity Greeter Badges’ Brings Missing Session Icons to Ubuntu Login Screen  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ANIYh_kXBq0/unity-greeter-badges-brings-missing-session-icons-ubuntu-login-screen
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Nautilus-dropbox namestitev se ustavi, prenos pri 100%  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42686#Comment_42686
<CrazyLemon> matr ta windows.. 62 uspešno nameščenih pa 92 skenslanih updejtov.. wtf
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> osx se kr sami nalozijo lol :D
<Sky[x]> se ko mas komp ugasnen lol :)
<zdobersek> kr brez stroma
<Sky[x]> to sem bolj na pamet rekel :)
<Sky[x]> mislim da ko je v sleep modu da se tud neki dogaja
<CrazyLemon> its apple..seveda se dogaja
<CrazyLemon> trackajo te tudi ko si v  sleep modu!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> true
<Sky[x]> and i like it ;)
<Sky[x]> kolegu ponudl 45k/year v nemciji za junior programmer :>
<idioterna> sej to je normalna cena
<idioterna> to je okol 2500 neto
<idioterna> kar je normalna nemska placa
<idioterna> pa do ene 150k bruto grejo za seniorje
<Sky[x]> pa namen imajo v 2eh letih ga izsoolat v senorja so rekla
<Sky[x]> seniorja*
<idioterna> pol je to dost nizka zacetna imo
<idioterna> ampak sej bo vidu kako bo slo gor
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> cilj mu je znanje zaenkrat
<idioterna> ja ce je zdej v sloveniji
<idioterna> je to super premik
<Sky[x]> tako ja
<Sky[x]> sej to sem mu tud jst reku
<Sky[x]> je reku da majo same seniorje
<idioterna> hm tok mam js tle placo zdej :)
<Sky[x]> zdj gre gor face2face
<Sky[x]> idioterna: dobra placa ;)
<idioterna> sej bi reku za raise sam mormo najprej sluzt zacet
<idioterna> ja sej to je bruto
<idioterna> to neto pr nas bl mal vn pride
<idioterna> u nemciji bi precej vec
<Sky[x]> true
<Sky[x]> v lo si lohk vesel ze ce se za placao menis v neto :>
<Sky[x]> vecina firm se meni v bruto
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> imo je velik bols se zment bruto
<idioterna> oz. ce se le da kr bruto-bruto
<idioterna> pa pol racune posiljat za ta znesek s svojga s.p. al pa d.o.o.
<Sky[x]> kot firma- firma ja :)
<idioterna> tut ce misls bit zaposlen
<Sky[x]> ce se pa kot student ali da te zaposlijo menis v bruto si pa na slabsem :)
<idioterna> zakaj na slabsem
<idioterna> to sam pomen da si si na jasnem kok jih stanes
<idioterna> pa da loh kej optimiziras
<idioterna> ne pa da pol oni recejo "sej mas isto neto"
<idioterna> placajo pa pol manj
<Sky[x]> to je res
<Sky[x]> sam kot aposlen ti je vazn neto in ne bruta, ce ti v pogodbi pise bruto znesek in dvignejo davke bos ti imel manjso placo zaradi visjih davkov v tem je catch
<Sky[x]> zaposen*
<idioterna> nc hudga
<lynxlynxlynx> .imdb daruma
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> elon musk pravi da imajo 60% možnosti da bo naslednjič pristal na ladji in ne bo RUD-al :D
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t_wb7L3dTs
<Pepelka> Expert Target - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Drift Stage Alpha http://supersystems.itch.io/driftstagealpha«
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-17
<upd> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @17.01.2015 2:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 75% jugozahodnik 3.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:10, Kulminacija: 11:12:57, Sončni zahod: 15:45:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 05min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči bo v vzhodnih krajih še nekaj jasnine, drugod bo pretežno oblačno. V zahodni polovici države bo občasno deževalo. Pihal bo jugozahodnik. Jutri se bodo padavine na zahodu postopno okrepile in se zvečer razširile nad vso državo. Meja sneženja bo sprva na nadmorski višini okoli 1300 m, proti koncu padavin pa se bo zvečer spustila do 800 m. Še bo pihal okrepljen jugozahodni veter, ob morju jugo. Najnižje jutranje temperat
<jabuk> severozahodu okoli 5 stopinj C.
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @17.01.2015 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% jugozahodnik 2 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:10, Kulminacija: 11:12:57, Sončni zahod: 15:45:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 05min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> .vreme Celeia
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 12.7°C @17.01.2015 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% južni veter 2.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:55, Kulminacija: 11:09:59, Sončni zahod: 15:42:03
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 04min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> SO BE IT
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ s kje prihaja tale -gh-jablana
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Nautilus-dropbox namestitev se ustavi, prenos pri 100%  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42682#Comment_42682
<CrazyLemon> http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/01/16/obama-sides-with-cameron-in-encryption-fight/
<Pepelka> Obama Sides with Cameron in Encryption Fight - Digits - WSJ
<Pepelka> »President Obama said police and spies should not be locked out of encrypted smartphones and messaging apps, taking his first public stance in a simmering battle over private communications in the digital age.«
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 5.km JV od BOVCA @17/01/2015 11:15:47  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.61+E
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: github...
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @17.01.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68% južni veter 2.2 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:10, Kulminacija: 11:12:57, Sončni zahod: 15:45:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 05min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ github.com meni pošlje irc notice? :)
<dz0ny_> vsem
<dz0ny_> napiš v irc /notice #kanal hallo!
<CrazyLemon> mal "neumno" je težit vsem s temi commit msgi :)
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk> Popoldne bo oblačno, padavine se bodo v zahodni Sloveniji krepile in se postopno širile v osrednje, zvečer tudi v vzhodne kraje. Še bo pihal okrepljen južni do jugozahodni veter. Meja sneženja bo na nadmorski višini nad 1300 m in se bo v severni Sloveniji nekoliko spustila šele zvečer ob koncu padavin. Temperature bodo od 9 do 15, na severozahodu okoli 7 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Do jutri zjutraj bodo padavine povsod ponehale. Čez dan se bo delno razjasnilo. Nastajale bodo posamezne plohe. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 0 do 4, na Primorskem do okoli 7, najvišje dnevne do 2 do 8, na Primorskem do 12 stopinj C.
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> koncno bo mal bl hladno
<idioterna> dons je blo res prevec toplo
<lynxlynxlynx> ma končno mal novega snega
<CrazyLemon> am.. one git kveščn
<CrazyLemon> lokalno sm izbrisal branche
<CrazyLemon> ampak ko napišem git checkout [TAB]
<CrazyLemon> pa mi izpiše šitload tega
<CrazyLemon> kako nastavit git da izpiše samo branche iz 'git branch' ? :)
<idioterna> pa so origin/branch al ti kar lokalne?
<CrazyLemon> lokalne
<idioterna> weird
<idioterna> a brisal si branch -d
<CrazyLemon> ja
<idioterna> probi nov shell odpret
<idioterna> mogoce ma cache
<dz0ny_> git fetch -p
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ti si pobrisal lokalno
<CrazyLemon> ne verjamem da je cache ker so eni branch ancient
<dz0ny_> ampak lokalno maš celotno kopijo remota
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ja..ampak tudi na githubu niso vidni ti branchi
<dz0ny_> tvojem?
<dz0ny_> pobrišeš
<dz0ny_> git fetch -p
<CrazyLemon> hvala :)
<CrazyLemon> to pa bo
<zdobersek> SO IT WAS
<CrazyLemon> so you say
<yang> Kdor se ni vedel http://www.t-2.net/zadnje-novice/2014/09/pri-t-2-kar-do-1000-mbit-s.html
<Pepelka> Pri T-2 kar do 1.000 Mbit/s
<Pepelka> »Pri T-2 kar do 1.000 Mbit/s«
<CrazyLemon> old news!
<CrazyLemon> 2014/09 was so last year
<yang> old news, ampak zdajle so dali na Twitter
<CrazyLemon> potem pa hitro stran od t-2!
<yang> jst mam megabit, pa je dovolj
<yang> 0.001 Gbit/s
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<idioterna> js mam 10 mega, pa je zlo tesno
<CrazyLemon> what in the world
<yang> ce pa skoz pron downloadas
<idioterna> downlink mam skos prazn
<idioterna> uplink pa skos poln
<CrazyLemon> js mam 4.7mbps pa bi rad imel 6
<idioterna> tko da ocitno skos porn uploadam
<CrazyLemon> thats all i want.. 1.3mbps more
<yang> idioterna: a si probal "lastovko" oz kar ma pac stelkom zdej - wifi preko antene na krim oz. krvavec
<idioterna> to je samo downlink
<yang> kako downlink, dvosmerno mora bit
<idioterna> ni simetricno
<yang> al pa uno twoway.co.uk twoway.es morda lovi tut na sslo obmocju
<yang> tisto je pavsalno neka cena
<yang> pa gre prek satelita
<idioterna> ja, ampak ni simetricno
<idioterna> jaz ne rabim downlinka
<idioterna> telemach mi ponuja 200/10 za skor 100 na mesec
<yang> kako pa da se ne zmente v ulci da vam optiko prikloipjo
<idioterna> js bi pa dal 100 na mesec za 30/30
<idioterna> saj smo se
<idioterna> pa so polozil koaksialc, idioti
<yang> hm
<yang> pol se niste dobr zmenil
<yang> koax ni optika
<idioterna> no vsaj kanalizacija je
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> če to slišiš v letu 2015 potem veš da je res hudo :D
<idioterna> kanalizacija as in cevi za optiko
<idioterna> sanitarne kanalizacije se nimamo
<idioterna> je pa res da zivimo v najlepsem mestu na svetu
<idioterna> tut to je nekej vredno
<yang> sej mislim da je prov ena firma ko ppo kanalizaciji vlece optiko po LJ
<yang> najvolj enostavno je
<yang> ker je lukna v zemlji ze narjena
<CrazyLemon> no glavno da je optika.. fck sewerage :D
<idioterna> sewage
<CrazyLemon> žal je pri nas ravno obratno.. kanalizacija kanalizacija je že hm.. odkar vem zase optike pa ni in ni
<idioterna> also
<yang> mah glej, dokler niti bloki niso grajeni v tej smeri da bi imel vsak blok oz. poslovna stavba carrier-neutral priklop kot ga imajo ze leta na svedskem pol je to bolj bullshit, si pac odvisen od ponudnika ki ima zilo v stavbi
<idioterna> premajhne davke placujes
<yang> CrazyLemon: jaz bi raje imel v redu kanalizacijo, kot pa optiko BTW.
<idioterna> http://ep2015.europython.eu/
<Pepelka> EuroPython 2015
<Pepelka> »EuroPython 2015 in Bilbao, Spain, July 20 - 26. The European Python conference.«
<yang> CrazyLemon: za internet se shaja tudi z 1/1, kar se browsanja in teksta tice
<yang> CrazyLemon: sam fora je da 1/1 kasirajo isto drago kot so ga recimo 10 let nazaj
<yang> to je problem
<idioterna> zakaj je to problem
<idioterna> saj ponujat ti 1/1 jih isto stane kot 1G/1G
<yang> glede na to kok pri upstreamui stane gigabit, bi moral bit 1/1 recimo 3 eur najvec
<LorD_DDooM> Tu v centru centra najlepšega mesta že od 2008 lobiramo da nam potegnejo tistih 100m optike (po bajtah je že vse potegnjeno), pa nas ne šljivijo 5%,
<yang> LorD_DDooM: nimaate soglasij ali pa nimate zadosti interesentov
<LorD_DDooM> yang: soglasja od cele ulice imamo že od 2008, ker sem še jaz po stanovanjih hodil pa dal za podpisovat
<yang> potem pa cudno zakaj ne uredijo
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: isto je v polju, ampak ker se zdaj telekom prodaja so enmu pomembnezu iz telekoma kr na hitrco in vse na crno zgradil
<LorD_DDooM> Pa pogodba je bila da bodo kopali..samo poj je bila kao kriza pa so skenslali vse
<idioterna> kr prsu je GVO pa skopal
<idioterna> ker pol ko bodo telekom prodal se ne bo dal vec tko susmart
<LorD_DDooM> Imam še zmer pogodbo v predalu, kjer piše da bodo po celi ulici do konca 2009 napeljali vsem optiko
<yang> LorD_DDooM: ves da je recimo bil T2 v tozbi z Gratelom in je potem Gratel postal nek vecinski lastnik T2 al nekaj, takrat recimo niso nic kopali
<LorD_DDooM> Saj to, neke zdrahe so bile
<yang> pa T2 je bil v tozbi s telekomom tut
<yang> sicer je pa meni rekel tehnik od T-2 enkrat da je slovenija prejela evropska sredstva za pokritost celotne regije z optiko do leta 2017
<yang> no pa kam so sla...
<yang> kljub vsemu pokritost z optiko ni tako slaba glede na druge drzave se mi zdi
<lynxlynxlynx> odlična je
<LorD_DDooM> Nekako mi je ironično, da imajo ljudje na periferiji možnost 300/300 optike in podobno, medtem ko v centru še zmeraj shajamo s kabli iz '70, ki visijo na telegraf štangah in omaricah z telefoni-dvojčki.
<LorD_DDooM> s/z
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: pokritost regije ne pomeni 100% ftth
<yang> LorD_DDooM: za kopanje po centru rabis razlicna soglasja verjetno, predvsem od mestne obcine. Za kopanje po periferiji rabis podpise 3h lastnikov parcel kjer gre kabel skozi vas in si resil zadevo
<LorD_DDooM> Soglasja in pogodbe že imamo...samo kopat nočejo
<idioterna> mestna obcina ti vedno da vsa soglasja za telekomunikacije
<yang> LorD_DDooM: verjetno ves da se pri izgradnji moras obrnit na Gratel oz. kdorkoli je pac sedaj pogodbenik za T-2
<yang> aja, kaj sem se spomnil, zadnjic sem bral, da tisti ki so bili primorani leta 2002 kupiti ISDN od Telekoma za to da so dobili ADSL sedaj lahko uveljavljajo povrnitev stroskov ISDNja
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150116-why-are-we-short-sighted
<Pepelka> BBC - Future - Why are we short-sighted?
<Pepelka> »Myopia is among our most common complaints – but have we fundamentally misunderstood its origins and its treatment? David Robson squints at an answer.«
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/health-30846703
<Pepelka> BBC News - Poor sleep 'early warning sign' for drink and drug issues
<Pepelka> »Poor sleep in teenage years could be an early warning sign for alcohol problems, illicit drug use and regretful sexual behaviour, according to US research.«
<idioterna> zgleda da sm js dobr spal
<zdobersek> aye, jaz tudi
<CrazyLemon> ti si coffee addict..torej ne nisi dobro spal
<pitastrudl> lp
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> od ~18. leta
<zdobersek> ampak od takrat sem tud spal ko beba vsak dan
<zdobersek> nooooooooo http://www.24ur.com/novice/gospodarstvo/se-bodo-cene-kave-dvignile-v-nebo.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Zaradi suše v Braziliji bi se lahko cene kave močno zvišale
<Pepelka> »Pridelek kave v Braziliji je bil lani za 7,7 odstotka manjši kot leto prej in precej pod prvotnimi pričakovanji. Upad proizvodnje je pognal cene navzgor, arabica se je v letu 2014 podražila za polovico in se letos še draži.«
<pitastrudl> hitr zaloge kave nabrat
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> že tko je draga
<zdobersek> sem za bozic kupu stari mami kilski kafe, pa je bil drazji kokr 10 100g paketov
<CrazyLemon> L
<zdobersek> Q
<pitastrudl> lol
<mkode> Sky[x]: A si iz Celja?
<zdobersek> ne
<Sky[x]> ne :)
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je!
<Sky[x]> jst sem sam po IPju :D
<zdobersek> jst sem iz
<zdobersek> nizozemske
<zdobersek> check m'ip
<zdobersek> oh snap, it's spoofed
<zdobersek> I guess I'm from the Internet
<Sky[x]> bbl roomet ;)
<Sky[x]> rokomet
<zdobersek> whoaaa, Master Bater!
<zdobersek> 14yo joke, but hey
<CrazyLemon> Mr. Bater for you lil boy!
<netkat> http://www.wired.com/2015/01/president-obama-waging-war-hackers
<Pepelka> President Obama Is Waging a War on Hackers | WIRED
<Pepelka> »Ha ha. New York Times accidentally posted their employee database to their website: SSN, passwords, and salaries: https://t.co/1dLdUXG2tT — Rob Graham (@ErrataRob) January 14, 2015 In next week’s State of the Union address, President Obama will propose new laws against hacking that could make either retweeting or clicking on the above (fictional) link illegal. The new…«
<zdobersek> Obama is a hacker??!?!?
<netkat> zdobersek, zdej te ze majo, k take govoris :D
<zdobersek> a,fng;aimh,d.s,nmg/.MSDNBFZMdzMGNAVC
<zdobersek> [has his head slammed onto the keyboard]
<zdobersek> 'ah, enmal mi je dolgcas, grem precekirat slo-tech'
<zdobersek> 2. tema -- ciscenje bruhanka
<zdobersek> bruhanja
<zdobersek> oddelek: Na cesti
<CrazyLemon> .imdb cocked
<CrazyLemon> jabuk where are thee
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ smth is failing
<CrazyLemon> tist codeship je rudeč!
<zdobersek> .gif nobody cares
<CrazyLemon> do you care now??
<CrazyLemon> you failed at gif!
<zdobersek> heh
<zdobersek> still not caring
<pitastrudl> ayy
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Krt57: RE: Nautilus-dropbox namestitev se ustavi, prenos pri 100%  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42687#Comment_42687
<idioterna> sej loh js pejstnem ksn gif
<idioterna> http://udba.org/rolleyes.gif
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> .gif finally
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/yIsbuPCEOgNHO/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> chest stain!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 13°C @17.01.2015 19:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59% jugovzhodnik 1.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:48, Kulminacija: 11:16:07, Sončni zahod: 15:50:27
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 08min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny spet ta tvoj docker? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ah ne ruter crknu
<dz0ny> .apt Cheetah
<jabuk> python-cheetah {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> goldencheetah {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-18
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo zmerno do pretežno oblačno, predvsem v hribovitem svetu bodo posamezne plohe. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 4 do 9, na Primorskem do 12 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo na Primorskem večinoma sončno, drugod se bo večji del dneva zadrževala nizka oblačnost. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 3 do -2, v alpskih dolinah do -5, najvišje dnevne od 2 do 6, na Primorskem do 11 stopinj C.
<yang> .prognoza
<yang> .obeti
<jabuk> V torek bo zmerno do pretežno oblačno. V sredo bo oblačno z občasnimi rahlimi padavinami, po nižinah kot rahel dež. Temperature bodo malo nad lediščem.
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5°C @18.01.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91% severnik 0.5 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:39:30, Kulminacija: 11:13:17, Sončni zahod: 15:47:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 07min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny asus crknu? no way!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> in ja..danes ne bo na primorskem do 12 ampak 14 :)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb cocked
<jabuk> Cocked (TV Movie 2015)  Comedy Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.7/10 (70 glasov) MT: 1 user
<jabuk> Family is like a loaded gun. A corporate lapdog is forced to return home to Colorado to save his family's struggling gun business, much to the horror of his liberal family, and his playboy older brother who never left. Hilarity, epic fights and meltdowns ensue in this dramedy starring Sam Trammell (True Blood), Jason Lee (My Name is Earl) and Tony-winner Brian Dennehy (Death of a Salesman). ...See full summary »
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3882018/
<CrazyLemon> .imdb redirected
<jabuk> Redirected (2014) 99 min Action Comedy Crime
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.6/10 (17,530 glasov) MT: 34 user
<jabuk> Four friends - John, Ben, Tim and Michael - turned first-time robbers, get stranded in Eastern Europe through a series of misadventures and have to find their way back home. To do so, ...See full summary »
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/withoutabox/vi2167186969/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2275946/
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 7.km SZ od TREBNJEGA @18/01/2015 11:31:57  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.96+N,+14.95+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 8.km SZ od TREBNJEGA @18/01/2015 11:31:56  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.97+N,+14.95+E
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nek t2 shit ...
<dz0ny> k je v bistvu switch :)
<pitastrudl> yo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Anže Ravnikar: .NET Framework 4.0 in Mono  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6276/net-framework-4-0-in-mono
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: RE: .NET Framework 4.0 in Mono  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42688#Comment_42688
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Anže Ravnikar: RE: .NET Framework 4.0 in Mono  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42689#Comment_42689
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km  Z od POSTOJNE @18/01/2015 14:05:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.77+N,+14.15+E
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 7.km SZ od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @18/01/2015 15:42:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.06+E
<jabuk> M 2.5 > 11.km  V od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @18/01/2015 15:42:27  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.27+E
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Namestitev prgrama ARDUINO  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6277/namestitev-prgrama-arduino
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: RE: .NET Framework 4.0 in Mono  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42690#Comment_42690
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 20.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @18/01/2015 19:52:38  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.27+N,+14.68+E
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Anže Ravnikar: RE: .NET Framework 4.0 in Mono  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42691#Comment_42691
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: RE: Kodi 14.0 je tukaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42692#Comment_42692
<Sky[x]> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: RE: Namestitev prgrama ARDUINO  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42693#Comment_42693
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: RE: .NET Framework 4.0 in Mono  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42694#Comment_42694
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 15.km  S od ZAGREBA (HRVAÅ KA) @18/01/2015 22:02:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.94+N,+16.03+E
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Zaradi amaterske napake v Steamu lahko ostanete brez podatkov  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6278/zaradi-amaterske-napake-v-steamu-lahko-ostanete-brez-podatkov
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-18
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/whitequark/status/688879987575930881
<Pepelka> ｓｔｄ：：ａｌｌｏｃａｔｏｒ＜ｃｈａｒ＞ auf Twitter: "Ubuntu Mir, a display server named after a space station sunk in the ocean because no one wanted to support it"
<idioterna> feeling so muc hbern
<idioterna> so much bern
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> that's with a bee
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/brXkwUl.gifv
<napsy> fail
<napsy> kdaj pa je blo to?
<idioterna> nice rocket propellant explosion
<zdobersek> so pa namerkal direkt v center
<idioterna> uredu je ja
<idioterna> mislm, js neb reku failure temu
<idioterna> ucer k pac
<idioterna> je blo vse neki dead
<idioterna> sm se bal da je prletel v barge s par 100 m/s
<idioterna> that could be awkward
<zdobersek> loh bi probal ksen harness dat na barge
<zdobersek> landing gear je enumal exposed
<zdobersek> anyway
<zdobersek> FEELIN THE BERN http://i.imgur.com/R6VJEzK.png
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> awesome
<CrazyLemon> .imdb bridge of spies
<jabuk> Bridge of Spies |16 Oct 2015 141 min| Biography, Drama, History
<jabuk> During the Cold War, an American lawyer is recruited to defend an arrested Soviet spy in court, and then help the CIA facilitate an exchange of the spy for the Soviet captured American U2 spy plane pilot, Francis Gary Powers.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.9/10 (37,836 glasov) | Tomato: 7.8/10 238 reviews (users: 4.1/5 46142 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3682448
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Canonical Kicks Off Competition To Create New Scopes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/muHH_tpqFC8/ubuntu-scope-showdown-2016-win-prizes
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2QwL2JyYWRwaXR0LmJjMmQyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/1a5a0c57/968/brad-pitt.jpg
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/madpixel/status/689057605080207360
<Pepelka> madpixel auf Twitter: "Najbolj grenak vic, ki se je spisal sam? Protestniki proti beguncem, ki pojejo Zdravljico."
<zdobbie> mra-mor no-more
<CrazyLemon> tis cold outside
<dz0ny> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 5.7°C @18.01.2016 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 28% vzhodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:18, Kulminacija: 11:16:22, Sončni zahod: 15:51:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 10min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> cold
<dz0ny> COLD?
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): -6.8°C @18.01.2016 15:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:38:20, Kulminacija: 11:13:05, Sončni zahod: 15:47:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 09min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -1°C @18.01.2016 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59% vzhodnik 1.8 m/s (6.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:24, Kulminacija: 11:10:13, Sončni zahod: 15:43:02
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 05min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> svoh ste
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): -7.4°C @18.01.2016 15:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% južni veter 1.45 m/s (5.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:05, Kulminacija: 11:14:22, Sončni zahod: 15:47:40
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 06min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> beat that!
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja nism
<idioterna> -4 sm nabral
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/sub-zero-prezganje-mali-vrh.jpg
<idioterna> tukile
<upd> a so Å¡e krave gor
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah.. 0° je bilo
<CrazyLemon> pa burja
<idioterna> upd: nobene nism vidu pomoje so u stali
<yang> zdobersek: just 4 u my friend https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sJUDx7iEJw
<Pepelka> Richard Stallman Free software Song - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Richard Stallman en Ecuador, cantando el temita, del free software, grabado por Julian Coccia.«
<zdobersek> FREEEEHEEEHEEEHEEEEEEEE
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMP-BrXhcR0
<Pepelka> British Parliament debates potential Trump ban - YouTube
<Pepelka> »British MPs debate a petition seeking to ban Donald Trump from entering the U.K.«
<upd> naj si raje svojo monarhijo nekam porinejo, pa poskrbijo da ne bodo meli revščine v svojih delih države, kot pa debatirajo o enem trollu
<lynxlynxlynx> parlament pa res nima nič z monarhijo
<lynxlynxlynx> mimogrede, leta 2014 smo našteli za 23,23t odpadnih delov teles
<zdobbie> mrw CrazyLemon is the MVP http://i.imgur.com/YifevOC.gifv
<Pepelka> The Bernie Sanders Look of Disapproval™
<CrazyLemon> mrw?
<zdobbie> m'reaction whence
<lynxlynxlynx> nice one :)
<zdobbie> ruh-roh http://news.slashdot.org/story/16/01/18/179245/remix-os-in-violation-of-gpl-and-apache-licenses
<Pepelka> Remix OS in Violation of GPL and Apache Licenses - Slashdot
<Pepelka> »An anonymous reader writes: You may have heard recently of the Remix OS, a fork of Android that targets desktop computing. The operating system, which was created by former Google employees and features a traditional desktop layout in addition to the ability to run Android apps, was previewed on Ars...«
<msev-> it sux anyway
<msev-> we rather wait for ubuntu convergence :D
<CrazyLemon> remix os has nothing to do with convergence :)
<zdobersek> how would u know
<zdobersek> u can't see the sauce
<matjaz> zato je pa nastal Phoenix OS
<matjaz> nvm
<matjaz> Phoenix OS je tud closed source
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=895SC1hMUJE
<Pepelka> Khésis - Can't Help - YouTube
<Pepelka> »• Subscribe & follow Underground Charisma: https://www.facebook.com/undergroundcharisma https://soundcloud.com/undergroundcharisma https://twitter.com/undrgr...«
<upd> http://video.cnbc.com/gallery/?video=3000483153
<Pepelka> European markets close under pressure
<Pepelka> »CNBC's Simon Hobbs is watching all the action in Europe at the market close, including Italian banks taking a hit.«
<upd> http://video.cnbc.com/gallery/?video=3000482701 should be this
<Pepelka> The war on bitcoin
<Pepelka> »Simon Dixon, CEO & co-founder at BnkToTheFuture.com, says a syndicate of major banks are attempting to develop their own version of bitcoin, the online crypto-currency, which would benefit banks rather than consumers.«
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ni skrivnost
<lynxlynxlynx> na lwn je blo že neki cajta nazaj več detajlov
<msev-> yang, a mas ti tiste ortofoto posnetke, a maš slučajn Storžič
<dz0ny> .yt kings of summer
<jabuk> The Kings of Summer Official Movie Trailer [HD] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoPPhItyA74
<dz0ny> .yt kings of summer quinn
<jabuk> Ayokay - Kings of Summer (Feat. Quinn) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDMSGuYnmBM
<yang> msev-: nimam jaz
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: si tam
<yang> sem danes na radiu poslusal oddajo
<yang> so vas omenili
<yang> sicer sem z enim usesom poslusal
<yang> idioterna: tole sprobaj https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=99042
<Pepelka> Raspberry Pi • View topic - Why is the PI2 camera-shy ?
<yang> Discoverer of the PI2 XENON DEATH FLASH !
<CrazyLemon> a ni tole že old?
<yang> nevem, en je pastal
<yang> verjetno se vedno deluje crash
<yang> y> the temp outside is most likely about - 25
<yang> you gotta love scandinavia...
<yang> -25
<yang> oops
<msev-> wow
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: možno, smo meli en "širše-deležniški" dogodek na vladi
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: ja, slisal sem da ste sodelovali z Govindas pa se z neko organizacijo
<lynxlynxlynx> food for life
<yang> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> praktično isti ljudje
<yang> vem ja
<yang> v redu so tej
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-19
<dz0ny> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2016/01/msg00002.html
<Pepelka> PHP 5 to PHP 7.0 transition and change of PHP packaging to allow coinstallable versions
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> insane, -10C
<idioterna> oh wow -10
<idioterna> gremo vn!
<idioterna> bbl
<napsy> heh
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -10°C @19.01.2016 5:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89% severovzhodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:36:41, Kulminacija: 11:10:32, Sončni zahod: 15:44:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 07min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): -10.7°C @19.01.2016 6:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87% jugozahodnik 0.65 m/s (2.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:23, Kulminacija: 11:14:42, Sončni zahod: 15:49:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 08min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 3.5°C @19.01.2016 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% jugovzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:37, Kulminacija: 11:16:41, Sončni zahod: 15:52:46
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 12min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie_> http://gfycat.com/UnrealisticUnhealthyFrilledlizard
<Pepelka> SpaceX - Return Module Support idea - Gfycat
<Pepelka> »SpaceX - Return Module Support idea«
<CrazyLemon> .stran https://tweetdeck.twitter.com/
<jabuk> https://tweetdeck.twitter.com/ ni dosegljiva
<Pepelka> Unsupported Browser - TweetDeck
<Pepelka> »TweetDeck is your personal browser for staying in touch with what’s happening now.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2016/01/vreme_19_1.aspx
<Pepelka> Na Babnem polju zjutraj –21 stopinj Celzija | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Nadaljuje se delno jasno vreme. Padavin ni pričakovati do konca januarja, pred manjšo otoplitvijo konec tedna pa se je Slovenija zjutraj zbudila pri nizkih temperaturah.«
<CrazyLemon> brrrr
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -2°C @19.01.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64% severovzhodnik 1.2 m/s (4.3 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:38:51, Kulminacija: 11:13:26, Sončni zahod: 15:48:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 09min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> wha- http://imgur.com/H4XkAT8
<Pepelka> This was posted on 'Christian Mothers Against Masturbation' on Facebook. It's real. - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> remeber to ask the hard questions!
<slax0r> what's the meaning of life?
<CrazyLemon>  Najdražje so SKB banka, Banka Koper in NLB, pri katerih boste morali na leto za storitev spletne banke plačati več kot 100 evrov.
<CrazyLemon> wtf..2.7€ na mesec je..smth like that
<slax0r> mogoce so mislili vse skupaj?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r vse kaj? sej to so edini stroški ki jih banka koper zaračuna..vodenje računa + dostop do spletne banke.. neki v tem smislu
<slax0r> as in, so sesteli skupaj mesecni strosek spletne banke of SKB, BK in NLB in pomnozili * 12? :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r možno ja..to je useful info :D
<slax0r> zato ker ce ze das 2.7 * 3 * 12 mas skoraj 100eur :)
<zdobbie> !calc 2.7 * 3 * 12
<slax0r> bro... seriously?
<slax0r> 3 * 3 = 9 * 12 = 98
<slax0r> torej mas 2.7, bo malenkost manj
<slax0r> err, 108 :D
<CrazyLemon> oh snap!
<slax0r> yep :D
<zdobbie> 2.7 * 3 * 12 = ((3 ^ 3) / 10) * 3 * 3 * 4 = ((3 ^ 5) * 2) / 5
<zdobbie> wadup now
<slax0r> -.-
<zdobbie> idioterna irl http://i.imgur.com/82rseVl.gifv
<slax0r> irl je obratno, on naprej, pa se tovornjak njega drzi
<slax0r> z ugasnjenim motorjem, da spara nafto :)
<dz0ny> en test linux boys
<dz0ny> ioping -RC .
<dz0ny> pa povejte rezultat
<zdobbie> .apt ioping
<jabuk> ioping {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), vivid, wily, xenial}
<zdobbie> http://sprunge.us/SMTP
<dz0ny> zdobbie: ssd?
<zdobbie> so sue me
<zdobbie> but ya
<dz0ny> 4.2 M requests completed in 3.0 s, 1.5 M iops, 5.8 GiB/s
<yang> humm
<yang> kaj je to SSD disk ?
<CrazyLemon> solid state drive disk?
<yang> ne mislim, kaksen disk mas dz0ny
<yang> da je taka hitrost
<CrazyLemon> --- . (ext4 /dev/sda3) ioping statistics ---
<CrazyLemon> 1.8 M requests completed in 3.0 s, 657.4 k iops, 2.5 GiB/s
<CrazyLemon> min/avg/max/mdev = 0 us / 1 us / 79 us / 0 us
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<zdobbie> APU power
<zdobbie> (or lack there of)
<zdobbie> thereof*
<CrazyLemon> or !! just an old fashion 7200 rpm disk!
<zdobbie> affects ur surging performance
<CrazyLemon> we shall see in 6hrs time
<slax0r> dz0ny: https://db.tt/EG7u6H6p
<Pepelka> Dropbox - SS-2016-01-19-14-09-43.png
<slax0r> SSD na katerem je winblows in v katerem laufa VBox z debian :P
<CrazyLemon> so sad
<slax0r> so sad drive?
<CrazyLemon> so sad how you utilize your ssd :(
<slax0r> nimam casa da bi virtualca na fizicno masino prenesel
<dz0ny> thx @all
<pitastrudl> np
<slax0r> that'll be 20eur
<dz0ny> shuh win boy
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2QwL2JyYWRwaXR0LmJjMmQyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/1a5a0c57/968/brad-pitt.jpg
<slax0r> where's win boy?
<jabuk> http://cdn-media.hollywood.com/images/l/victory_620_080712.jpg
<dz0ny> to je letel na strudla
<pitastrudl> win mustard rice
<jabuk> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2RiL3RvbWZlbGRvbi41NmRjNi5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/05cd12cc/645/tom-feldon.jpg
<pitastrudl> wanna go m8
<pitastrudl> (ง ° ͜ ʖ °)ง
<yang> nikjer ne pridem z ioping cez 100MB/s
<yang> dz0ny: kje dobis ti 5GB/s ?
<zdobersek> v 2016
<dz0ny> lvm 2 ssdja
<dz0ny> raid 0
<dz0ny> yang: iops se gleda
<yang> baje so SSD diski bolj izpostavljeni izbrisom podatkov kot SATA
<msev-> a če na windoze-u naložim python 3 zraven 2-ke a bosta oba delala :D
<zdobbie> one can dream!
<msev-> :D
<msev-> nek generator za ortofoto scenery si hočm nalagat
<msev-> pa me skrbi da bojo pol addoni k py2-ko rabjo nehal delat :D
<idioterna> zdobbie: well why not
<zdobbie> that's my point
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14Hs0r5RUww
<Pepelka> We saw the first Hyperloop tubes in the desert - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hyperloop Technologies has begun work on a Hyperloop test track -- the futuristic transportation system envisioned by Elon Musk. Laurie Segall reports.«
<upd> hm
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulrug1xVCQU tole tud napreduje
<Pepelka> The ITER site, from a drone's point of view - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A spectacular video of the ITER site in Saint-Paul-lez-Durance, France, from a low-flying drone's point of view.«
<CrazyLemon> !g ITER
<Pepelka> ITER - the way to new energy https://www.iter.org/
<CrazyLemon> .stran kat.cr
<jabuk> kat.cr je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> .stran https://kat.cr
<jabuk> https://kat.cr ni dosegljiva
<dz0ny> http://perception-point.io/2016/01/14/analysis-and-exploitation-of-a-linux-kernel-vulnerability-cve-2016-0728/
<Pepelka> Analysis and Exploitation of a Linux Kernel Vulnerability (CVE-2016-0728) | Perception Point
<Pepelka> »The Perception Point Research team has identified a 0-day local privilege escalation vulnerability in the Linux kernel. While the vulnerability has existed since 2012, our team discovered the vulnerability only recently, disclosed the details to the Kernel security team, and later developed a proof-of-concept exploit. As of the date of disclosure, this vulnerability has implications for approximately tens of millions of Linux PCs and servers, and 66
<CrazyLemon> a ni bil že danes patch za to?
<zdobbie> .sowhat
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CZBp6xvW8AAOub1.mp4
<zdobersek> SDS so ze coup najavl
<lynxlynxlynx> kva je pa blo?
<lynxlynxlynx> pa upam, da coup de grace :)
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/novice/politika/sds-vojsko-na-mejo-in-ustanoviti-nacionalno-gardo.html
<Pepelka> SDS: Vojsko na mejo in ustanoviti nacionalno gardo
<Pepelka> »Nacionalna garda, v kateri bi bilo 25.000 domoljubov, bo pomemben del predvolilnega programa SDS.«
<lynxlynxlynx> eeeh
<zdobbie> "Če vlada predloga ne sprejme, bo nacionalna garda, v kateri bi bilo 25.000 domoljubov, pomemben del predvolilnega programa SDS, ki ga nameravajo uresničiti, ko prevzamejo oblast, so napovedali v SDS."
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<dz0ny> Sent treniramo ze!
<zdobbie> what
<matjaz> ste že probal Day of Infamy?
<zdobersek> a je ze releasan?
<zdobbie> mislim, je open beta?
<matjaz> beta branch moraš met, pa na server kjer je poštimano moraš it
<matjaz> nisem Å¡e probal, je pa kolega
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Bq Confirms Ubuntu Tablet with Convergence is Coming  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TF3U6t7TBe0/bq-confirms-ubuntu-tablet-with-convergence-is-coming
<CrazyLemon> matjaz zgleda awesome
<CrazyLemon> ampak čakam coop
<CrazyLemon> pa baje čez teden dva bo official release (lua scripting, competitive match making) in ne boš potreboval beta branch
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2016/01/trump%20apple.aspx
<Pepelka> Trump: Apple bomo prisilili, da bo službe iz Kitajske vrnil v ZDA | Računalništvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »'Apple bomo pripravili do tega, da bo svoje preklete računalnike in druge stvari znova proizvajal v Združenih državah Amerike,' je napovedal kandidat za 45. predsednika ZDA Donald Trump.«
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, a pa bo coop?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz jp.. že dela samo ga še polirajo
<CrazyLemon> pa 48 player max preizkušajo za pvp :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, jap, v treh squadih
<matjaz> to bi znal bit fun²
<lynxlynxlynx> Ankit Wagarde added a very useful tool to LabPlot that allows to extract data from images - the Datapicker. After import of an image and setting the reference points, the user start to select the data points on the image that get automatically converted into numbers. <-- kul
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/vT7urDf.jpg
<CrazyLemon> jesus is so friendly..he's always wiling to give a helping hand
<CrazyLemon> willing*
<msev-> lol
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/danmericaCNN/status/689568400125755392
<Pepelka> Dan Merica auf Twitter: "NEW: Bernie Sanders is leading Hillary Clinton by 27 points in New Hampshire - 60% to 33% - per CNN poll."
<matjaz> heštegfeelthebern
<pitastrudl> nice
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/insurgencygame/status/689504087860191233
<Pepelka> Insurgency auf Twitter: "#DayofInfamy mod for @InsurgencyGame just surpassed 20,000 subscribers on Workshop! 99% positive rating. Subscribe: https://t.co/D6lUBqcQ8x"
<CrazyLemon> #feeltheinfamy
<matjaz> jutri bom sproba
<matjaz> naloženo mam že
<CrazyLemon> mene mika..sam se mi ne da ukvarjat z beta branchi
<CrazyLemon> pol pa vse brisat pa it nazaj na stable branch
<matjaz> samo beta branch obkljukaš, dol ti potegne, to je to
<matjaz> pol pa odkljukaš, dol ti potegne, to je to
<matjaz> steam cloud ftw
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne vem če je tko za revertat na stable branch
<matjaz> nazadnje ko sem switchal branche na steamu, je bilo tako easy
<matjaz> pa ni ti treba poj brisat če hočeš navaden surge špilat
<CrazyLemon> fine..i'll do it! dont need to convince me ...
<CrazyLemon> :p
<matjaz> kdo ma udbo?
<matjaz> še en server naštimat
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz en z sioffa
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pejt na sioff #mcpasulj pa prašaj za gringota :)
<matjaz> sioff je irc server?
<matjaz> TIL
<CrazyLemon> matjaz irc.sioff.net ja
<CrazyLemon>        meh..i'm running out of space
<CrazyLemon> /dev/sda5        92G   61G   27G  70% /media/canttouchthis
<matjaz> not me
<matjaz> Label: 'storage'  uuid: 74176534-b1b9-4a13-824d-c4f0f2b2297b
<matjaz> 	Total devices 1 FS bytes used 145.15GiB
<matjaz> 	devid    1 size 931.51GiB used 204.02GiB path /dev/mapper/storage
<CrazyLemon> showoff
<matjaz> če pa ne morem z df preverit :/
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kaj maš zaen nick na steamu
<matjaz> yoz
<matjaz> sam je mal več Ojev
<matjaz> sam mal
<CrazyLemon> aja pa res..nek weird nick
<matjaz> yoooooz
<CrazyLemon> --_-asda3[y0z]-ldfa
<CrazyLemon> si bil zadnjič
<CrazyLemon> level 21..you a badass steamer
<matjaz> not really
<matjaz> :)
<matjaz> dz0ny ma 2k ur DOTE?!
<CrazyLemon> torej beta branch down
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e content
<CrazyLemon> matjaz he's also a badass steamer
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> izdajalec, that's what he is!
<dz0ny> #master with #nolife :>
<CrazyLemon> matjaz zakaj izdajalec? ne maraš dote?
<matjaz> nope
<pitastrudl> nope
<CrazyLemon> evo..vse zdownloadano
<matjaz> nobene MOBE actually
<CrazyLemon> interesting
<pitastrudl> FPS 4 lyfe mofo
<CrazyLemon> someone is targeting me
<CrazyLemon> dobu mail z admin afna ubuntu.si
<pitastrudl> nice
<CrazyLemon> but not really
<pitastrudl> apt-get install ubij-limono
<CrazyLemon> upam da ni kj hekd
<CrazyLemon> upam da je sam fejkanje maila
<pitastrudl> a hočejo tvoje limone
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<CrazyLemon> Subject: More scans
<CrazyLemon> Envelope-To: <info@elitetdch.com>
<CrazyLemon> ni ga lepšega kot dobiš spam mail z IPja
<CrazyLemon> ki za abuse mail ima.... @hotmail
<CrazyLemon> that just screams 'pros'
<matjaz> #hekerji.si v2
<pitastrudl> rip limona
<pitastrudl> nice knowing you
<CrazyLemon> o/
<pitastrudl> zdaj vem kam usbje ne smem vtikat
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<CrazyLemon> ok..nism targeted..sam pošilja z admin@domena_na_katero_gre_mail
<pitastrudl> :-D
<CrazyLemon> lets see whats in the doc!
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> RIP LIMONA
<CrazyLemon> meh..sux man
<CrazyLemon> i thought i'm special
<CrazyLemon> ampak 96/100 means i'm not that special :(
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima https://www.reverse.it/sample/bba0e9058c2f32bbb1d7f518ae538f866f7c6963cde79f87ae9e87856a18070c?environmentId=1
<Pepelka> Free Automated Malware Analysis Service - powered by VxStream Sandbox
<Pepelka> »Submit malware for free analysis with VxStream Sandbox and Hybrid Analysis technology. Payload Security develops and licenses analysis tools to fight malware.«
<matjaz> zdej sem guglal sioff pa sem zataval na en aufbix site
<matjaz> bookmarked
<CrazyLemon> matjaz lol :D
<CrazyLemon> sioff is legit
<CrazyLemon> slo-tech maš gor če imaš rad trolle
<matjaz> se ne zadržujem na slo-techu tko da ne hvala :)
<CrazyLemon> just sayin':)
<CrazyLemon> beta Å¡meta
<CrazyLemon> še vedno niso pofixali buga ko greš iz 16:9 na 4:3
<CrazyLemon> in go spremeniš advanced video settings
<CrazyLemon> ko*
<matjaz> to je mene tud motilo ja
<matjaz> bom jutri sprobal
<matjaz> treba spat
<matjaz> aj!
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<CrazyLemon> ne najde nobenga strežnika za infamy :/
<CrazyLemon> matjaz meh
<CrazyLemon> če imaš beta client lahko igraš samo beta strežnike
<dz0ny> zihr je apu kriv
<CrazyLemon> you'd like that wouldnt you
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-20
<zdobbie> a fucking landslide http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bernie-sanders-opens-60-33-lead-hillary-clinton/story?id=36383793
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders Opens Up 60-33 Lead Against Hillary Clinton In New Hampshire Poll - ABC News
<Pepelka> »Bernie Sanders has a 60-33 lead against Hillary Clinton in New Hampshire, according to a new poll.«
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> in other news
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-35358209
<Pepelka> Donald Trump presidential bid gets Sarah Palin backing - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Donald Trump's Republican presidential run receives the backing of Sarah Palin, the Republican vice-presidential candidate in 2008.«
<zdobbie> ruh-roh
<napsy> jutr
<zdobbie> http://imgur.com/DwwUjkC
<Pepelka> "New Hampshire Poll — Bernie Sanders lead Hillary Clinton among voters under 35 — Sanders 81 / Clinton 17" by Parker_9 in SandersForPresident - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<idioterna> that's just young people voting for young candidates
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> http://imgur.com/uvbi5wS
<Pepelka> My very favorite picture of my father. He's the one that set the camera's timer. - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<idioterna> kr hud father
<idioterna> not-fast-enough runner
<slax0r> ce bi sel z biciklom bi prisel prav cas
<zdobbie> fo sho
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti2Nokoq1J4#t=90m58
<Pepelka> NBC News-YouTube Democratic Debate (Full) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Join NBC News' Lester Holt, Andrea Mitchell, Chuck Todd and YouTube creators Connor Franta, Marques Brownlee, MinuteEarth and Franchesca Ramsey as Hillary Cl...«
<zdobbie> "that's not what I heard, let's leave it at th-" SHUT UP SHILLARY
<zdobbie> mi backdoor es tu backdoor
<zdobbie> don't need "very smart people in SV" to get that
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti2Nokoq1J4#t=103m30
<Pepelka> NBC News-YouTube Democratic Debate (Full) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Join NBC News' Lester Holt, Andrea Mitchell, Chuck Todd and YouTube creators Connor Franta, Marques Brownlee, MinuteEarth and Franchesca Ramsey as Hillary Cl...«
<idioterna> they better take a break
<napsy> proper
<zdobbie> Shill prikimava, like, "me too, me too"
<upd> http://www.staggeringbeauty.com/ almost got heart attack
<Pepelka> Staggering Beauty
<Pepelka> »A website to remember.«
<zdobbie> naah
<idioterna> jsm pa mislu da bojo supermodels al pa kej
<slax0r> jaz sem pa pricakoval kak staggering fugly website
<upd> http://www.fallingfalling.com/ wooooo
<Pepelka> collection of hampus lindwall, falling falling .com by rafaël rozendaal, 2011. sound by gloumouth1
<Pepelka> »falling falling .com by rafael rozendaal - 2011 - www.newrafael.com, code by reinier feijen - www.boxofchocolates.nl, collection of hampus lindwall, sound by gloumoth - http://gloumouth1.free.fr«
<upd> http://hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/
<Pepelka> Has the Large Hadron Collider destroyed the world yet?
<zdobbie> shame tbh
<zdobbie> the best way to go
<napsy> zanima koga job za booking.com?
<slax0r> kak job?
<slax0r> and how much moneyz, and where
<napsy> daj mi mail da ti posredujem ponudbo
<slax0r> mas na priv
<CrazyLemon> blackberry priv?!?
<msev-> dj Å¡e men :D
<msev-> a je za farmacevte tut :D
<CrazyLemon> itak..tudi farmacevtje uporabljajo booking..tko da http://booking.com there you go!
<Pepelka> Booking.com: 855,160 hotels worldwide. 47+ million hotel reviews.
<Pepelka> »Big savings on hotels in 83,000 destinations worldwide. Browse hotel reviews and find the guaranteed best price on hotels for all budgets.«
<Sky[x]> napsy: se meni pejstni pliz da vidim malo ;
<Sky[x]> :)
<napsy> lahk ti na mail poslem
<msev-> zihr je IT al pa brogrammer job
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/making-a-murderer-pred-kamerami-seciran-pravosodni-sistem-zda/383807
<Pepelka> Making a Murderer: pred kamerami seciran pravosodni sistem ZDA :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »"Vsi lahko rečemo, da ne bomo nikdar zagrešili zločina - nikdar pa ne moremo zagotoviti, da ne bomo nikdar obtoženi zločina," pravi odvetnik Jerry Buting v Making a Murderer, dokumentarni seriji, ki ...«
<CrazyLemon> ni druge...očitno bom prečekiral prvo in verjetno edino serijo na netflixu!
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY01eVjtyBU#t=3m22
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders Polling Surge: A Closer Look - Late Night with Seth Meyers - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Seth takes a closer look at Bernie Sanders' poll numbers. » Subscribe to Late Night: http://bit.ly/LateNightSeth » Get more Late Night with Seth Meyers: http...«
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 6°C @20.01.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 53% severnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:39:54, Kulminacija: 11:17:00, Sončni zahod: 15:54:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 14min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .weather hamburg
<pitastrudl> .vreme hamburg
<jabuk> Hamburg, Germany: 0.00°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Hamburg__DE/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/GMXX0049_f.html
<pitastrudl> :o
<zdobersek> EX-FUCKING_ACT
<zdobersek> zdobbie: tell the man!
<zdobbie> yep
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ping
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pong
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ak bi se jst prisvaljku na Obalo, bi me usmerjal po vasih cestah?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie prisvaljkal? usmerjal?
<zdobbie> pripeljal z avtomobilom / kolesaril pred mano
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie like.. winter training?
<zdobbie> hard-core base rides, 4-6h 140bpm 70-80cad
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie like.. winter hardcore base rides?
<CrazyLemon> its like..cold outside :D
<zdobbie> .vreme Koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 6.1°C @20.01.2016 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58% severnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:39:54, Kulminacija: 11:17:00, Sončni zahod: 15:54:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 14min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pa niti nimam dovolj v nogah za 4-6h :/
<zdobbie> to je bil joke
<zdobbie> 2-3h mam dost
<zdobbie> penzionist tempo
<CrazyLemon> torej 50-60km.. če ne bo preveč mrzlo i could do that sure
<CrazyLemon> umag pa nazaj pa je :)
<zdobbie> ezpz
<zdobbie> najprej moram se kle it kej na kolo, zdej mam ze skor tri mesce moratorij
 * CrazyLemon je bil nazadnje na kolesu 13dni nazaj
<zdobbie> pol sva pa tko oba v kurcu
<napsy> same here
<slax0r> napsy: tnx za mail, moral sem na zalost na sestank, bom pogledal kasnej ko bom doma
<upd> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t664373#crta
<Pepelka> Ranljivost v Linuxu in Androidu prisotna tri leta @ Slo-Tech
<Pepelka> »V Linuxu so odkrili in v ve&#269;jih distribucijah danes &#382;e tudi zakrpali ranljivost, ki je bila kodi jedra prisotna tri leta in je omogo&#269;ala napadalcem prevzem popolnega nadzora (root) nad ra&#269;unalnikom, &#269;e so imeli na voljo omejen ra&#269;un. Ranljivost je odkrilo izraelsko podjetje Perception Point. Dobila je oznako CVE-2016-0728. Za zdaj ni nobenih indicev, da bi jo kdo v praksi &#382;e zlorabljal, je pa z javnim razkritjem to
<upd> zadnji comment xD
<zdobersek> hbcbet?
<upd> da
<upd> no nisem Å¡e videl, da bi bot spamal na slo-tech
<zdobersek> they've evolved
<napsy> slax0r: tyt, odgovor mi na mial ker na ircu me verjetno ne bo preostali del dneva :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Install Corebird Twitter Client on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/dQOujnBgFgw/install-linux-twitter-app-corebird-on-ubuntu
<zdobbie> gratz to slackers calling out @everyone
<zdobbie> smh
<slax0r> hey
<slax0r> kaj je narobe z nami slackerji?
<zdobbie> mailaste me brez potrebe
<slax0r> mi ne
<zdobbie> vi,vi!
<slax0r> ne ne
<slax0r> si se pa mal zmotu
<zdobbie> TI SI BIA
<slax0r> Been In Action?
<zdobbie> 'bil' v nekem narecju
<zdobbie> ne morem pinpointat
<speed-> bija !
<speed-> sen bija, sen ša, sen masno župo ja
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> to so njegovi ja, njegov tribe :)
<upd> a je kdo že gledal
<upd> idilo
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElmvAGM9tFw,
<Pepelka> Idila trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »V kinu od 1. oktobra 2015. Drugi trailer za celovečerni film Idila. www.idilafilm.com«
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/Channel4News/status/689528356212084737
<Pepelka> Channel 4 News auf Twitter: "These radical Islamist preachers took their message to the streets and got shut down repeatedly by ordinary Muslims. https://t.co/WJIMySF70C"
<zdobersek> https://medium.com/@meharris/how-zano-raised-millions-on-kickstarter-and-left-backers-with-nearly-nothing-85c0abe4a6cb
<Pepelka> How Zano Raised Millions on Kickstarter and Left Most Backers with Nothing — Medium
<Pepelka> »Kickstarter tasked me, a freelance reporter, to find out why a highly funded crowdfunding campaign for a palm-sized dron…«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: The Essential Guide To Corebird, The Best Linux Twitter App for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/tXfFbeyw9cM/essential-guide-to-corebird-twitter-app-for-linux
<CrazyLemon> making a murderer..great documentary
<CrazyLemon> fckin cops man!
<pitastrudl> ti si nor
<pitastrudl> ti si nori nori nori stvor
<zdobbie> ON JE BIJA
<zdobbie> tista epruvetka je fuckin' rage material
<Sky[x]> vazno da se SAZAS oglasuje na pop tv :>
<Sky[x]> le kam smo prisli
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie F U!
<CrazyLemon> no spoilers!
<zdobbie> jah
<zdobbie> tko si napisu, kokr da si ze do konca pogledu
<CrazyLemon> ep. 4!
<CrazyLemon> game on!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: surge?
<idioterna> zdobbie: ?
<zdobbie> booting
<CrazyLemon> i could surge a bit
<yang> kolk casa se caka pri t2 hotline na tehnicno pomoc
<yang> ze 5 min cakam
<idioterna> forever
<idioterna> v povprecju
<idioterna> could be more
<yang> zdele je odgovoru
<yang> cca 7 min
<idioterna> no vids kok mas sreco u lajfu
<yang> ma dans mam srecn dan k sem posveceno hrano jedu
<idioterna> ja pa jo vsak dan jej
<idioterna> ce pomaga se zihr splaca
<idioterna> al je drazja zegnana
<yang> malenkost drazja je
<Sky[x]> http://www.smartbe.co/
<Pepelka> smartbe
<Pepelka> »Pop Star Fansite«
<pitastrudl> vsakič ko kličem na t2 ali pa telekom samo dam na slušalke ali pa zvocnik in delam drugo vmes
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-21
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> Bad Luck Bernie Sanders http://i.imgur.com/nV6MYSe.png
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> ve kdo mogoce ce obstaja kak servis kot whiskyexchange v sloveniji?
<slax0r> 20 funtov za dostavo v slovenijo, ffs
<speed-> moj sosed ma zganjaro
<speed-> ce te zanima :D
<slax0r> razen ce je skot in dela skotski viski, me ne zanima :)
<slax0r> al pa irec :)
<speed-> pa skoraj
<speed-> z lipe je drugace
<speed-> :D
<speed-> dezela krompirja, samo ne dela vodke hehe
<slax0r> :D
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 5.km JZ od POLHOVEGA GRADCA @21/01/2016 08:54:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+14.27+E
<CrazyLemon> slax0r amazon? :)
<zdobbie> ce mas fax masino
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: hm
<slax0r> :)
<pitastrudl> jaja
<zdobbie> iamlorde
<CrazyLemon> https://t.co/WexSigcn0i
<Pepelka> http://twitter.com/djcapelis/status/686369507321839616/photo/1
<CrazyLemon> lol
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psGm-VD1zNA
<Pepelka> I just smoked a smartphone —CES 2016 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Jupiter IO 3 is a 3G smartphone that costs $299, runs Android KitKat 4.4 and is also a vape. It claims to have 16 hours of battery life, thanks to two ba...«
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^:/
<CrazyLemon> you broke it man..
<upd> sj to naredi kdaj
<upd> vjretno dobi napačen response
<CrazyLemon> naah..neki druzga mora bit
<dz0ny> nodjes crkne nekje v stacku
<dz0ny> processing.
<zdobersek> no go :|
<upd> ah well java..
<zdobersek> ja va? oui, ja va.
<CrazyLemon> nodejs more like notnxjs
<zdobbie> or like no.js
<CrazyLemon> or like morebs
<CrazyLemon> https://www.brave.com/
<Pepelka> Brave Software | Building a Better Web
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Yosembiance GTK Theme Gives Ubuntu a Flatter, Sleeker Look  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2OwujsAnYYU/yosembiance-improved-ubuntu-gtk-theme
<CrazyLemon> building a better web by blocking ads and adding our 'own' ads
<CrazyLemon> ce koga zanima https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers/buildrelease-engineer
<Pepelka> Build/Release Engineer
<Pepelka> »About PerconaWith more than 3,000 customers worldwide, Percona is the only company thatdelivers enterprise-class solutions for both MySQL&amp;reg;and MongoDB&amp;reg;acrosstraditional and cloud-based platform«
<zdobersek> sellout
<CrazyLemon> whats wrong with percona? aja konkurenca? :>
<idioterna> marija!
<CrazyLemon> pomagej!
<idioterna> 10
<zdobbie> konkurenca? I think not!
<CrazyLemon> meh..netflix kr naenkrat teži z M7357-1269
<zdobbie> reads like a code for nukes
<CrazyLemon> meh..to je zihr zaradi upgrejda na chrome 48
<CrazyLemon> stupid chrome
<CrazyLemon> a lahko še nekdo preizkusi če mu dela na chrome 48?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: men dela
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny chrome 48?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/0A9BCIJ.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lepo ampak a si updejtal chrome danes? :D
<dz0ny> deep down you know it's apu :>
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> ravno prej
<dz0ny> restarted and all
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je issue ker sm js updejtal že zjutraj :p
<CrazyLemon> We cannot find all the required components to play Netflix on this device. Please visit chrome://plugins, ensure that the "Widevine Content Decryption Module" plug-in is enabled and that the "Always allowed" setting is checked.
<CrazyLemon> its right there!
<dz0ny> kilall chrome -9
<CrazyLemon> ma sm že restartal chrome
<CrazyLemon> no luck
<idioterna> surge?
<zdobersek> dayumn
<CrazyLemon> nope..restart ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> fckin chrome&netflix
<zdobbie> :O :O :O :O :O
<CrazyLemon> in seveda..na firefoxu ne dela
<zdobbie> kje mas Unity?
<CrazyLemon> in my heart <3
<Sky[x]> MariaDB Galera Cluster je baje dost ql zadeva :)
<CrazyLemon> 49 beta/unstable pa dela!
<CrazyLemon> Effin google
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: dej ti nehi mumilarje gledat in prit surgat
<zdobbie> mumilaj naprej
<zdobbie_> mah http://greenrushdaily.com/2016/01/20/italy-decriminalizes-marijuana-helps-move-europe-toward-legalization/
<Pepelka> Italy Decriminalizes Marijuana, Helps Move Europe Toward Legalization
<Pepelka> »Italian lawmakers officially decriminalized a number of minor crimes, the most important of which are rules regarding marijuana.«
<idioterna> nice
<zdobbie_> http://i.imgur.com/2SvpTAA.gifv
<zdobbie_> https://i.imgur.com/pq0Xfqu.jpg
<upd> WAW italija, bojo benetke dišale
<upd> Growing cannabis for personal use remains a crime, though medical use of marijuana in Italy is legal, if it is bought from a pharmacy with a doctor's prescription.
<upd> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/reuters/article-3401606/Italy-decriminalises-obscene-acts-cannabis-research-blunders.html#ixzz3xtvQn1cz
<upd> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
<Pepelka> Italy decriminalises obscene acts, cannabis research blunders | Daily Mail Online
<Pepelka> »ROME, Jan 15 (Reuters) - Italy decriminalised a long list of minor crimes on Friday, from obscene acts to blunders by cannabis researchers, to ease pressure ...«
<upd> jaja
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ ne bom surgeal ob 5ih..kaj ti je
<zdobbie_> yang: RIDDLE ME THIS http://www.techinsider.io/neil-degrasse-tyson-moon-landing-conspiracy-theories-2016-1
<Pepelka> Neil deGrasse Tyson on the moon landing - Tech Insider
<Pepelka> »"Where do you think they were going... to the local Piggly Wiggly?"«
<zdobbie_> how remarkable indeed
<upd> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4270492/ mogoče pa bo za kej
<Pepelka> Billions (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Created by Brian Koppelman, David Levien, Andrew Ross Sorkin. With Paul Giamatti, Damian Lewis, Maggie Siff, Malin Akerman. U.S. Attorney Chuck Rhoades goes after hedge fund king, Bobby "Axe" Axelrod in a battle between two powerful New York figures.«
<zdobbie_> v trailerju je bla njuna igra tko lesena
<zdobbie_> Giamatti & Lewis
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> MOJ PRIIMEK V MAKING A MURDERER!!
<CrazyLemon> i'm famous man!
<zdobbie_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjEusWO6VPg
<Pepelka> "Keanu" Red Band Trailer - From the Minds of Key & Peele - Uncensored - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In the market for a gangsta pet? Jordan Peele and Keegan-Michael Key are back with "Keanu," their first feature film. "Keanu" opens in theaters April 29.«
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: Lemon?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ lemon is my middle name.. melon is my last
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: screenshot or it didn't happen
<zdobbie_> unless it would incriminate you
<yang> zdobbie_: ne uporabljam flash plyerja
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ (c)
<upd> http://i.imgur.com/h1YClAk.png i can now trade with my app lalala
<Sky[x]> upd: lepo lepo :)
<upd> ty
<upd> http://imgur.com/Tx55q8b
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/HfbLuOE.webm
<Pepelka> Would you like a cup of tea?
<upd> http://gappleto97.github.io/visualizer/
<Pepelka> Blockchain visualisation
<CrazyLemon> tale avery case je unfckin believable.. a je folk v wisconsinu brain dead?
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IMlaimDzTg like this
<Pepelka> подожгла "пистолет" на заправке вСургуте - YouTube
<Pepelka> »женщина зачем-то воспользовалась огнем там, где это делать совсем нельзя. АЗС "Газпромнефть" в Сургуте.«
<CrazyLemon> not like that..thats a genious for wisconsin folks/jurors/judges/cops
<upd> kaj pa se dogaja tam
<CrazyLemon> .yt making a murderer
<CrazyLemon> aja.. dz0ny Å¡e vedno 'raziskuje' crash :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..na netflixu imaš dokumentarc če te zanima
<CrazyLemon> be warned..its long and shocking
<upd> ok bom pogledal1x
<lynxlynx> http://imgur.com/gallery/7npire0
<Pepelka> The greatest achievement in the history of mankind. - GIF on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Witness friends!«
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-22
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> so be it
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyF25yJlRHg
<Pepelka> NBC: Michael Moore is endorsing Bernie Sanders for President!!! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The dominos are falling in Bernie's favor every day. He is ahead in Iowa by 10 points and ahead in New Hampshire by 35 points!!!«
<zdobersek> tole je hillary-ous https://www.reddit.com/r/SandersForPresident/comments/41zng2/the_bill_that_helped_deregulate_wall_street_the/
<Pepelka> The bill that helped deregulate Wall Street, the CFMA, the one that Bernie Sanders was forced to vote for because it was snuck into a bill to prevent govt shutdown at 11th hour. The vote that Hillary hit him for at the debate...HRC campaign Chief Campaign Officer Gary Gensler helped write it. : SandersForPresident
<Pepelka> »He's the Chief *Financial*...«
<idioterna> zanc sm vidu en comment
<idioterna> "I call my flipflops 'Hillaries'!"
<zdobersek> http://edition.cnn.com/2016/01/21/politics/iowa-poll-hillary-clinton-bernie-sanders-donald-trump-ted-cruz/index.html
<Pepelka> Donald Trump, Bernie Sanders hold solid leads in Iowa, CNN/ORC poll finds - CNNPolitics.com
<idioterna> nice
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 5.km  V od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @21/01/2016 22:46:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.57+N,+14.32+E
<napsy> it's friday and the world is shaking
<slax0r> partey
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emM3UXmZcEg
<Pepelka> #hekerji.si - izpuščena zgodba - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ob končni montaži dokumentarnega filma #hekerji.si smo žal zaradi časovnega formata morali izpustiti eno od zgodb. To si lahko sedaj ogledate ločeno.«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: The Xiaomi ‘Linux Laptop’ Will Run, Err, Windows 10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/cpxUMLF4IyI/xiaomi-linux-laptop-run-windows-10-miui
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Google Chrome Linux 32-bit Discontinued  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/NhA9ALr3yRw/google-chrome-linux-32-bit-discontinued
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu vlc hevc
<Pepelka> video player - How to install H.265 / HEVC codec on Ubuntu Linux ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/362745/how-to-install-h-265-hevc-codec-on-ubuntu-linux
 * upd http://vandroucek.blogspot.si/2016/01/25-nocni-pohod-na-polhograjsko-grmado.html
<Pepelka> Vandrouček: 25. Nočni pohod na polhograjsko Grmado...
<speed-> extremno !
<speed-> to ne prezivi noben prekmurec :D
<speed-> mi z ravnice vsaj, oni goricanci so tak zivali :)
<yang> ce gres bos kucana srecal
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mi surgamo
<speed-> pa on je baje goricanec v originalu :)
<speed-> tisti iz parka so divji pravim ti
<CrazyLemon> mi surgamo la la la..cijeli dan i noc
<CrazyLemon> .yt mi plesemo
<jabuk> Prljavo Kazaliste - Mi plesemo 1980 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV38egxkrxI
<zdobbie_> BASTA
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km  Z od BRESTANICE @22/01/2016 19:23:38  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.01+N,+15.43+E
<dz0ny> .sporoči msev http://www.planet.si/novice/gospodarstvo/video-iscete-sanjsko-sluzbo-lek-v-kratkem-odpira-sto-delovnih-mest.html
<Pepelka> [VIDEO] Iščete sanjsko službo? Lek v kratkem odpira sto delovnih mest | Planet.si
<Pepelka> »Novo priložnost za sanjsko službo v Sloveniji ponuja farmacevtsko podjetje Lek, ki v Mengšu odpira nov laboratorij za razvoj biofarmacevtskih izdelkov, zaposlili bodo 100 ljudi. Pogoji za delo so zavidljivi - prilagodljiv urnik in dobro plačilo. Za službo se seveda ne more potegovati vsak, ampak le vrhunsko izobraženi znanstveniki.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mal BSajo
<CrazyLemon> kao zaposlili bodo ker "odpira" nov laboratorij
<CrazyLemon> a v bistvu že imajo nov laboratorij tam in je že zaposlenih 250? oseb
<yang> Verjetno podobno kot v Iskratelu, kjer so zelo perspektivna firma z 800 zaposlenimi in na veliko zaposlujejo, vendar trenutno nimajo razpisanih delovnih mest
<msev-> dz0ny, thanks za link
<msev-> že vem jih bom v ponedeljek klical
<msev-> ej a če merš zračn prtisik znotrej hiše a je enak zunanjemu :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- dvomim
<matjaz> zaradi žensk v bližini je pritisk ponavadi večji
<msev-> haha
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZRTR0RXEAAo4gx.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> lol
<matjaz> haha :D
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> ej CrazyLemon a mislš da bi rpi2 lahko laufala hkrat openhab potem par telih mojih python skript pa še mopidy varianta internet radio :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- sure!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a si igral DoI?
<matjaz> nope, ne Å¡e
<matjaz> majo veliko še za poštimat, ane?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne vem..meni ni hotlo pokazat strežnikov :D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče boš ti mel več sreče :)
<matjaz> mislim, da so samo US
<matjaz> ti je mogoče kazal samo EU
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz niso samo US
<CrazyLemon> EU, ASIA, AU
<matjaz> za beto tudi?
<CrazyLemon> vsaj dva sta v frankfurtu
<CrazyLemon> matjaz jp
<matjaz> poj pa kul
<CrazyLemon> matjaz tam cca. 20 strežnikov je
<CrazyLemon> za DoI
<CrazyLemon> no..to so vsi od nwi
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je še kakšnega svojega postavil
<matjaz> fakin polni serverji
<CrazyLemon> matjaz jp :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz cca. 20k subscription na tisti mod :D
<CrazyLemon> subscriptions*
<matjaz> evo connectam
<CrazyLemon> how!? :D
<jdiasd> rabil bi pomoč za nastavitev ufw ... imam povezavo med dvemi domačimi omrežji pa mi ufw blokira dostop iz enega do drugega
<jdiasd> če izklopim ufw, dela kot želeno
<jdiasd> lahko dam kaj dobim v logih
<CrazyLemon> dej..cant hurt i guess
<jdiasd> [ 5221.079574] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT=eth1 MAC= SRC=192.168.0.6 DST=192.168.1.1 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=32289 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=49877 DPT=80 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, tole zgleda noro
<matjaz> si igral Cod:UO?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz mhm :)
<matjaz> isto je
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nope.. cod2 sm če se spomnim
<CrazyLemon> it was a long time ago :)
<matjaz> isti pes
<matjaz> samod a porihtajo za stable pa bo hudo
<CrazyLemon> jdiasd a ti si 192.168.0.6?
<jdiasd> CrazyLemon: tako je
<matjaz> a ni nekako tkole: ufw allow from 192.168.1.0/24
<matjaz> ?
<CrazyLemon> torej jdiasd koliko berem manual (ne uporabljam ufw) lahko ali allow from IP
<CrazyLemon> in uporabiš port 80
<CrazyLemon> ali pa uporabiš allow in on interface
<CrazyLemon> v tvojem primeru eth0
<CrazyLemon> sudo ufw allow in on eth0 to any port 80
<CrazyLemon> zdaj..najbolj idealno bi bilo
<CrazyLemon> če bi lahko v ta zgoraj ukaz dodal še 'from' DST
<CrazyLemon> tako da ni eth0 odprt za čisto vse povezave na 80
<CrazyLemon> ali je to mogoče pri ufw.. nea vem :)
<CrazyLemon> uu je mogoče :)
<CrazyLemon> sudo ufw allow in on eth0 from 192.168.1.1 to any port 80
<CrazyLemon> nekaj takega torej
<matjaz> tale zadnji any me moti
<matjaz> pa namesto IPja daš 192.168.1.0/24 če češ promet iz celega omrežja
<CrazyLemon> ni dejansko ANY
<CrazyLemon> ker določiš port
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem jdiasd https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/ufw-essentials-common-firewall-rules-and-commands
<CrazyLemon> tule imaš
<Pepelka> UFW Essentials: Common Firewall Rules and Commands | DigitalOcean
<Pepelka> »UFW is a firewall configuration tool for iptables that is included with Ubuntu by default. This cheat sheet-style guide provides a quick reference to UFW commands that will create iptables firewall rules are useful in common, everyday scenarios. This«
<jdiasd> hvala za predloge bom pogledal
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a igraš? :D tist D day map zgleda zakon
<CrazyLemon> pa bajonet lahko imaš.. kmalu baje prihaja flamethrower :D
<matjaz> Bastogne
<matjaz> huda je
<matjaz> ne igram drgač
<matjaz> sam probal sem
<CrazyLemon> ne..red dog je tist d day map :)
<matjaz> se bom jutr malo poglobil
<matjaz> danes se mi ne da čisto nič
<CrazyLemon> and on that bombshell... good night :)
<matjaz> ln
<Matthai> btw, hekerji.si so objavili Å¡e 5. neizdano epizodo
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-23
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 11.km SZ od BREGINJA @23/01/2016 03:23:11  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.3+E
<zdobbie> DUN-DUN-DUN http://www.cultofandroid.com/78326/whatsapp-to-begin-sharing-your-data-with-facebook/
<Pepelka> Cult of Android - WhatsApp to begin sharing your data with Facebook
<Pepelka> »WhatsApp made millions of smartphone users happy with week when it announced it will be ditching its annual subscription fee, but its next move might not be so popular.«
<zdobbie> ruh-roh http://loras.edu/About-Loras/News-Events/News/2016/Clinton-Maintains-Lead,-New-Loras-College-Poll-Fin.aspx
<Pepelka> Loras College - 2016 - Clinton Maintains Lead, New Loras College Poll Finds
<Pepelka> »Loras College: The official website of Loras College - Catholic, Liberal Arts relating the rich liberal arts tradition to a changing world, Loras strives to develop active learners, reflective thinkers, ethical decision makers and responsible contributors in their diverse professional, social, and religious roles. This site serves as a resource for prospective students, families, high school staff, alumni, supporters, followers and visitors.«
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcUCLwWCihE
<Pepelka> The Trump Tapes: Vol. 1 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/14227/direktor_renaulta_quot_kolesarji_so_najvecja_ovira_samovozecim_avtomobilom_quot_.html
<Pepelka> Direktor Renaulta: "Kolesarji so največja ovira samovozečim avtomobilom" | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »Direktor Renaulta Carlos Ghosn je razkril, da so kolesarji največja prepreka za snovalce avtomobilov brez voznika, saj naj po njegovem ne bi spoštovali nobenih pravil.«
<msev-> CrazyLemon, zj sm ratov odvisn od python skript skoz razmišlam kaj bi se dal še kj tazga zanimivga nardit. :)...ej a ta tvoj notification z vremenom že dela tko k si želel?
<CrazyLemon> msev- nope..no stacked notifications
<CrazyLemon> msev- lahk ti posredujem skript pa se igraš če želiš :)
<msev-> bi ja :)
<msev-> sj breakov mi ne bo nč ane?
<msev-> recimo to zadevo da s klikom na notification ga lahko dismissam
<msev-> k ma ubuntu mate to vgrajen by default not
<matjaz> msev-: nared si parser za vse job boarde, pa da ti sms pošlje ko je kaj novega objavljeno
<msev-> lepa stari
<msev-> :D
<msev-> dobra ideja
<CrazyLemon> msev- možno da ti se bo računalnik vžgal.. torej nosiš vso odgovornost glede tega
<msev-> haha
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ql
<CrazyLemon> msev- dej pošeraj openweatherapi key :)
<CrazyLemon> na pvt
<msev-> bom
<msev-> sam da netbok užgem
<msev-> k mam gor python scripte
<CrazyLemon> msev- its ok
<CrazyLemon> sm najdu na strani
<CrazyLemon> msev- boš pa mogu v skript skopirat svoj api key
<msev-> ja sj ga mam
<msev-> sm ga že skopirov
<msev-> a pol rabš?
<matjaz> msev-: tuki maš za slo-tech neki
<matjaz> https://gist.github.com/mfin/537ff3a7e0a6bc32e801
<Pepelka> slotech_jobs.py · GitHub
<msev-> thats not my field of work
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne..ne rabim
<matjaz> aja sej res
<matjaz> ti si medicinc :D
<msev-> Å¡e to ne :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- lahk pa v skriptu preveriš če je 401 reply
<CrazyLemon> in nato zahtevaš nov api key
<CrazyLemon> tega js nimam :)
<msev-> CrazyLemon, v tem mojem skriptu dela lepo api key
<msev-> ta k napoved printa v terminal
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja..ta je lih expired
<CrazyLemon> ker sm ga pobral iz dokumentacije openweatherja :)
<CrazyLemon> https://gist.github.com/CrazyLemon/5cf40fb4b071b7fe9b05
<Pepelka> Garbage · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> msev- ^
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne se ustrašit če boš opazil da se eni fajli shranijo :)
<CrazyLemon> :p
<msev-> nebom :D
<msev-> brb
<msev-> a mi kdo proda rpi2 :D
<msev-> za kj cnej kukr se jih da kupt :D
<msev-> hehe
<CrazyLemon> !g trumpscript
<Pepelka> samshadwell/TrumpScript: Make Python great again - GitHub https://github.com/samshadwell/TrumpScript
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<CrazyLemon> msev- prašaj na slo-tech ali pa #slo-tech :)
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> trumpscript
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> a je notr omenjena kj melanija k(n)avs
<msev-> ta ženščina da gre tko grdo zanemart slovensko kri pa se gre lagat da je avstrijka
<msev-> polom
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa damage control
<CrazyLemon> msev- ali želiš da je trump povezan s slovenijo? i don't
<msev-> hmm s finančnega stališča ja, s stališča sivih celic pa ne
<msev-> :D
<msev-> hehe
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a moram kšn knjižnice še inštalirat
<msev-> da ta tvoj notification loh uporablam
<msev-> + kko se ga uporablja
<msev-> k sm pač probov pa mi je oblačk zlowdal pokazal pa samo na hitr ful tok hitr da niti vidu nism
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- odlično..upošteva ti timeout
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer je set_timeout zakomentiraj / daj svojo vrednost
<CrazyLemon> vrednost je v ms
<dretnx> Ima PHP omejitev, koliko requestov/sekundo lahko prenese?
<dz0ny> to je odvisno od apache/fpm
<dz0ny> 1 worker je 1 req
<dretnx> dz0ny: mogoče veš, na koliko req/sec največ imajo večji sajti to omejen za posamezni strežnik iz gruče?
<dretnx> sprašujem zato, ker testiram lastni event loop scheduller za node.js.  Pri intervalu 1 ms imam omejitev nekaj cez 300 requestov/sekundo (če imam samo cpu-blocking kodo)
<dretnx> nisem pa prepričan, če je 300 req/sek dosti za en računalnik, z enim jedrom
<dretnx> oz. če je primerno to za večje sajte
<zdobbie> valid question https://theintercept.com/2016/01/23/clinton-goldman-sachs-laugh/
<Pepelka> Hillary Clinton Laughs When Asked if She Will Release Transcripts of Her Goldman Sachs Speeches
<Pepelka> »Clinton has been on the defensive about the speaking fees she and her husband have collected, especially the $675,000 she made from influential investment bank Goldman Sachs.«
<pitastrudl> .vreme
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<pitastrudl> jabuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk
<pitastrudl> ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)
 * pitastrudl pokes dz0ny 
<zdobbie> copy in some more dank emojis
<zdobbie> that'll help
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> ಠ_ಠ
<zdobbie> more!
<pitastrudl> nein
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kko si hardcodam not city
<msev-> k zj me vsakič vpraša
<msev-> dz0ny, kko da maš ti tok repojev
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- figure it out :) a hočeš da ti vse naredimo ali se hočeš kaj naučit :)
<msev-> :)
<msev-> a je tale "shell part"?
<CrazyLemon> testiraj pa povej če je :D
<msev-> sm ugotovu
<msev-> :D
<msev-> da mam že Kranj notr napisan
<msev-> da sam OK prtisnem
<CrazyLemon> pol nisi ugotovu :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- kaj za eno namizno okolje uporabljaš?
<msev-> MATE
<msev-> ej kko maš pa ti narjen a da ti avtomatsko to dela na vsake tok časa al kko
<CrazyLemon> msev nimam tko narejeno ker mi ni to namen bil :)
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa prečekiraš !g ubuntu-si notifications
<Pepelka> CrazyLemon/Ubuntu.si-notifications · GitHub https://github.com/CrazyLemon/Ubuntu.si-notifications
<CrazyLemon> pa iz tistega nekaj vn skopiraš
<msev-1> CrazyLemon, kaj pol pogledam v temu linku
<msev-1> a za periodična obvestila
<msev-1> ka pa za naštimat tm hardcoded mesto
<msev-1> a lahko zbrišem cityOutput pa dam sam v city = ("Kranj")
<msev-1> ou yea
<msev-1> shizzle worx
<msev-1> too ez
<msev-1> aha za obvestila si mi pa zato dal - timer.setInterval(7200)
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 ni samo interval
<msev-1> vrjamem
<msev-1> a maš cajt da greva čez
<msev-1> a se tuki začne def setInterval(self, interval):
<msev-1> nevem kaj je pomembno v tej skripti
<msev-1> najbolš da bi šla čez da se naučim (če maš cajt)
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 nimam zdaj ker gledam film
<msev-1> ql, nice watching
<CrazyLemon> pomembno je vse razn homepath..notifications.. internet_con
<CrazyLemon> v task daš pa tisto kodo ki jo rabiš iz gista
<CrazyLemon> lahko pa obdržiš internet_con
<CrazyLemon> pa notr posreduješ openweatherapi url
<msev-1> ok
<msev-1> 7200 a to je v milisekundah
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 ne..sekunde
<CrazyLemon> torej na dve urci
<msev-1> aha
<msev-1> pjt gledat
<msev-1> :)
<msev-1> a notifications sam kot funkcija al tut tm na začetku kot spremenljivke oz nevem kaj
<msev-1> tuki - https://github.com/sammachin/alexaweb --kako naj requirements instaliram a sam sudo apt-get ime_paketa
<Pepelka> sammachin/alexaweb: Alexa in the Browser
<Pepelka> »alexaweb - Alexa in the Browser«
<msev-1> a je kšna druga fora
<msev-1> to so očitno python knjižnice
<msev-1> bom probov poiskt
<lynxlynxlynx> shoot first, ask later
<msev-1> aha sudo pip install ane
<msev-1> dobr
<msev-1> sm mogoče mal prenhitr prašov
<msev-1> prehitr*
<CrazyLemon> .imdb bridge of spies
<jabuk> Bridge of Spies |16 Oct 2015 142 min| Biography, Drama, Thriller
<jabuk> During the Cold War, an American lawyer is recruited to defend an arrested Soviet spy in court, and then help the CIA facilitate an exchange of the spy for the Soviet captured American U2 spy plane pilot, Francis Gary Powers.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.7/10 (72,345 glasov) | Tomato: 7.8/10 238 reviews (users: 4.1/5 46142 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3682448
<CrazyLemon> kul movie
<CrazyLemon> en asistent za matematiko has gone crazy
<CrazyLemon> 11 linkov na ubuntu.si strani na facebooku
<CrazyLemon> raznih sporočil etc.
<msev-1> uu tole pa zgleda res kul film
<CrazyLemon> s/linkov/lajkov
<msev-1> a to si zj gledov CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 ja
<msev-1> qlql
<CrazyLemon> kr kul je..bl kul kot spectre
<CrazyLemon> vsaj meni :)
<msev-1> čeprov spectre tut ni bil slab
<msev-1> dost bolš k prejšnji bondi
<CrazyLemon> všeč so mi taki zgodovinski ki temeljijo na resničnih dejstvih
<CrazyLemon> spectre je bil ok
<CrazyLemon> tale je kul :)
<zdobbie> na cem je temeljil spectre?
<CrazyLemon> british imagination?
<zdobbie> FACTS EH
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZRUEL8WIAEhC0C.png:large
<CrazyLemon> http://www.twitch.tv/insurgencygame
<Pepelka> Twitch
<CrazyLemon> 2 years later
<msev-1> https://www.gameranger.com/games/ a ma kdo tuki kšno priljubljeni igro :D
<msev-1> priljubljeno*
<lynxlynxlynx> polno
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/2016/01/sok_za_nemsko_kolesarsko_ekipo.aspx
<Pepelka> Voznik zapeljal v Å¡est kolesarjev, vsi v stabilnem stanju | Kolesarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Nek angleški voznik je zapeljal v skupino šestih kolesarjev nemške ekipe Giant-Alpecin, za katero je prejšnji dve sezoni nastopal tudi slovenski kolesar Luka Mezgec, in jih poškodoval.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> twas not me
<CrazyLemon> *cough* sky*cough*
<zdobbie> se kr lapajo
<zdobbie> where's the gameplay
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie čaki.. mogoče/verjetno bodo govorili o novi igri
<zdobbie> govorili
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie d0h.. komaj so dodali doi mod
<CrazyLemon> you need to milk the cow..or smth like that :D
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/6clZZox.jpg
<msev-1> https://github.com/sammachin/alexaweb/blob/master/requirements.txt ej kle so verzije podane
<Pepelka> alexaweb/requirements.txt at master · sammachin/alexaweb · GitHub
<Pepelka> »alexaweb - Alexa in the Browser«
<msev-1> kko si naložim prov določeno verzijo
<msev-1> in a si jo moram (requests mam že naložen npr. kukr js vem)
<msev-1> nevermind
<msev-1> že vem
<msev-1> D
<msev-1> :D
<CrazyLemon> 32min ..good for you!
<msev-1> nene sj sm že prej
<msev-1> :D
<msev-1> ej CrazyLemon tuki pr temu alexawebu
<msev-1> k ubistvu git cloneaš repo
<msev-1> pa pol dodaš svoje amazon developer creditse notr
<msev-1> pa pol nardiš git add creds.py git commit -m "updated creds" git push heroku master
<msev-1> a se bo to shranil mi na githubu
<msev-1> da bo folk lahko vidu pol moje creditse
<msev-1> ..to neb blo dobr
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 hm.. zakaj bi dal git push heroku master?
<msev-1> pliz poglej readme
<msev-1> od tega alexaweba
<msev-1> najprej kao git clone git@github.com:sammachin/alexaweb.git
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 gledam ja.. ne spoznam se na heroku
<msev-1> nevem zakaj sploh z gitam to
<msev-1> a neb mogl čist lepo sam zip zlowdat
<msev-1> notr v creds.py svoje podatke
<msev-1> pa pol heroku open?
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 naj ne bi
<CrazyLemon> https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/git#deploying-code
<Pepelka> Deploying with Git | Heroku Dev Center
<Pepelka> »Git is a powerful decentralized revision control system, and is the means for deploying apps to Heroku.«
<msev-1> naj ne bi kaj?
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 naj ne bi pushal na github ampak na heroku
<CrazyLemon> tist heroku ki si ga ustvaril
<msev-1> a lokalno pol kao
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 lahko pa daš false podatke not
<CrazyLemon> pa pushas na heroku
<CrazyLemon> in prečekiraš če je vidno na githubu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 ni lokalno..heroku ni lokalna zadeva
<msev-1> hmm
<msev-1> my tinfoil hat is worried
<msev-1> :D
<msev-1> bom počakal mal s temu
<msev-1> :)
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-24
<CrazyLemon> https://bgpstream.com/event/17605
<Pepelka> BGPStream Event #17605
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/2016/01/degenkolb_operacija.aspx
<Pepelka> Nemški kolesar Degenkolb lahko ostane brez prsta na levi roki | Kolesarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Zaradi poškodb, ki jih je utrpel na včerajšnji nesreči na treningu kolesarjev moštva Giant Alpecin v Španiji, lahko John Degenkolb ostane brez prsta na levi roki.«
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 11.km SZ od BREGINJA @24/01/2016 12:00:32  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.3+E
<msev-> brodul, sem gledal majo na node-red-u tut integracijo z sms-om (ampak twilio).. tale node mi zgleda fajn za nube (kot sem sam), tko da moram najdt če se da povezat to da lah triggam python skripte (najdi-si-sms) :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<msev-> aha sm najdu :) zakon :) (Node-RED supplies an exec node as part of it's core set, which can be used to call external commands)
<msev-> (Or you could wrap the script as a web service or just a simple TCP socket, both of which have nodes that can be used to drive them.)
<brodul> :D
<brodul> eva ti
<brodul> jaz sem si sms skripto predelal da dobim SMS samo ko so padavine
<brodul> bom dal pa novo verzijo knjiznice ven
<brodul> ki bo mela teste
<brodul> pol sem ze naredil
<brodul> msev-: super
<msev-> kašne teste?
<brodul> programske teste
<brodul> teksne, ki testirajo program ce dela
<msev-> aja, to mi nikol ni blo jasn zakaj vsi programerji te "unit teste" delate :D
<brodul> ker nimam casa
<msev-> kaj pa bo še kšna novost v tej knjižnici poleg testov
<msev-> a boš node-red library tut naredu  hehe :D
<brodul> ja, ce uporabljas preko ukazne vrstice
<brodul> bos lahko username in pass napisal
<msev-> a da ti da debug output
<brodul> v datoteko
<msev-> a da se bo skoz na to datoteko nanašal, da ne bo treba ponavlat vpisa gesla?
<brodul> ja
<msev-> kul kul
<brodul> to mi pride prav da hitro posljem sms iz shella
<brodul> msev-: pa v python 3 tudi dela knjiznica
<msev-> zanimivo
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/jimwaterson/status/690964321334116352
<Pepelka> Jim Waterson auf Twitter: "Weird: Serbian language crime drama where someone asks for a Cameron haircut. Gets told. https://t.co/wgUNOvaKHD https://t.co/hjGWCSqkm9"
<zdobbie> http://www.buzzfeed.com/jimwaterson/david-cameron-called-a-c-in-david-camerons-favourite-tv-show#.axp92qVgm haz the video
<Pepelka> David Cameron Called A C*** In David Cameron's Favourite TV Show - BuzzFeed News
<Pepelka> »"You look like a cunt."«
<CrazyLemon> insurgency update: čez dobr teden bo DoI mogoče igrati na stable branchu
<CrazyLemon> čez dva tedna naj bi prišla ven prva različica competitve matchmaking
<CrazyLemon> čez en mesec pa obvestilo o dveh novih igrah, ki bodo laufale na UE4
<msev-> unreal engine?
<msev-> :D
<msev-> brodul, btw kko se pa tole tvojo sms zadevo uporablja v ukazni vrstici k js zj zaenkrat sam to skripto...sj vrjetn piše v docs ane bi mogu prebrat :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, nooice
<CrazyLemon> kako je z UE4 pa linuxom?
<CrazyLemon> does it work?
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.unrealengine.com/Linux_Support
<Pepelka> Linux Support - Epic Wiki
<CrazyLemon> it does work
<msev-> ha kul node-red ma irc modul tut :)
<msev-> no sj kšna python skripta taka tut zih obstaja :D
<msev-> da si dodam msev-bota :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> a bi blo sprejemljivo, če bi si naštimal irc-bota da bi mi kšne vrednosti senzorjev tuki objavljal? :D
<msev-> na nek določen časovno dolg interval :D
<zdobbie> prosim
<dz0ny> ne
<zdobbie> ker drgac je dolgcas
<zdobbie> se hello bota so nam vzel
<dz0ny> lahko pa seb objavljaš :)
<yang> no spamming please
<yang> a lahk trivia bota dobim ?
<yang> za kviz
<yang> mal heca...
<msev-> aa seb ja to bi blo kul ja
<brodul> msev-: ful simple pise v docsih
<brodul> jaz ga uporabljam v cronu predvsem
<zdobbie> CJELE http://www.delo.si/prosti-cas/zanimivosti/opazili-smo-uzivaj-v-khm-khm-drzavi-sloveniji.html
<Pepelka> Opazili smo: "Uživaj v (khm, khm) državi Sloveniji"
<Pepelka> »Davčne blagajne in njihov kreativni vpliv na izdajatelje računov. Če je prostor za kodo, je prostor tudi za motivacijsko sporočilo.«
<msev-> brodul, a irc bota?
<brodul> msev-: ne skripto
<brodul> :D
<brodul> za smse
<msev-> :D
<brodul> za bota mas pa Hubot framework ali pa Err
<brodul> Err je python
<msev-> ql tnx
<msev-> upam da je res simple tko k piše :)
<msev-> ej zakaj piše kle na hribi net da je italjanska pot na mangart zahtevna, če sm bil tm pa mi je bla čist đabe
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie Janez pač.. Janez sovraži davke. Janez dela na črno. Janez zato vozi BMWja.
<msev-> (polet)
<yang> msev-: daj dodaj komentar...
<msev-> kje
<yang> pa napisi da ni zahtevna pot
<msev-> aja
<msev-> hahah
<CrazyLemon> js sm bil na slovenski poti pa je dokaj zahtevna..na enem delu
<msev-> se bom bunu
<msev-> :D
<yang> registriraj se pod hribi net, pa lahko pod opise poti dajes komentarje se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da sm bil na MTBju :>
<msev-> pfff
<msev-> tis nor
<yang> mene mika da bi sel z avtom cez mangart 1x
<msev-> a pol si mtb gor prnesu po uni poti
<CrazyLemon> čez ne bo šlo
<yang> ampak baje je dost ozka cesta
<msev-> pol si se pa dol spustu
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne..kolesaru sm gor..pa dol tudi
<msev-> aja sam ne čist do vrha ane
<msev-> a me trollaš
<CrazyLemon> msev- čist do vrha
<msev-> tis nor
<msev-> pol pejt pa Å¡e na grintovec
<msev-> :
<msev-> na yt so eni filmi k je en kolesaru dol
<CrazyLemon> yang je ja..na enem delu potem 'zaprejo' pot in od tam naprej moraš ali 1. plačat ali 2. parkirat in se odpravit od tam naprej peš
<msev-> CrazyLemon, vsaka čast klanjam se da ti je to ratal
<msev-> a maš kj slik
<CrazyLemon> msev- sj veš da sm šel po asfaltu ane? :)
<msev-> aja sam to lol
<msev-> tut usaka čast
<msev-> k js sploh do vršiča neb pršu
<yang> CrazyLemon: ampak verjetno po slovenski strani prides gor, pol pa gres lahko po italjanski dol ?
<msev-> no js sm se z avtom prpelov do unga sedla
<yang> al mors it po isti nazaj ?=
<msev-> pol sm šu pa peš do vrha mangarta
<CrazyLemon> yang tudi lahko..lahko pa po isti dol
<msev-> pa mi ni blo tok težko kukr piše da je kao
<CrazyLemon> yang pri strmcu pač izbereš a greš v it nato ali nazaj v log
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a si vidu un filmčk k je šu en z MTBjem z vrha Grintovca dol
<CrazyLemon> msev- vršič ni v bistvu nič takega
<CrazyLemon> če grejo gor s poniji lahko tudi ti z mtb/cestnim
<CrazyLemon> in ne nism vidu filmčka
<yang> s ponijem se ubijes
<yang> tko kt un
<yang> ko so organizirali
<yang> zgleda mu ni kontra prijela
<yang> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/kristjan-pred-hisnim-pragom-zapeljal-v-smrt
<Pepelka> Kristjan pred hišnim pragom zapeljal v smrt | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Šestnajstletni Kristjan Bregant je v soboto s prijatelji hotel s ponijem na Vršič.«
<yang> zgleda da se je drugje ponesrecil
<CrazyLemon> msev- https://www.endomondo.com/users/397336/workouts/368190519 z MTBjem :)
<Pepelka> Endomondo
<msev-> CrazyLemon, sj pomoje bi bil bl problem kondicija
<msev-> peš v gore mi ni težko hodt
<msev-> sam v klanc gont pa pomoje bi bil problem
<CrazyLemon> msev- če goniš k norc..pol ja nastane problem.. če pa greš v easy pol ne vidim problema
<CrazyLemon> še posebej vršič ne ker se po vsakem 'hudem' odseku malce zravna/so serpentine in spet zadihaš
<msev-> holy wtf kok velko turo si opravu
<msev-> ti si ironman
<CrazyLemon> msev- haha..to je najprej bil načrt da bo taka tura kot tale.. pol sva se us..trašila :D in sva se zmenila greva samo na mangart pa nazaj
<msev-> aja aja :D
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi hrane sm vzel lih za mangart pa nazaj..no po mangartu pa sva se odločila da ni to tako hudo da greva še na vršič
<CrazyLemon> no..vršič je pa bil je.a :D
<msev-> Dražen a slik pa nimaš nč :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- mam..kaj ti bodo? :)
<msev-> ja narava pa to
<msev-> sj nerabš sebe kazat
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> če pa se tako zelo rad slikam.. kako pa naj ne bi kazal :)
<msev-> :)
<CrazyLemon> sarkazem..fyi :)
<msev-> pač ene par let je minil že od tega mojga vzpona in sm mal pozabu o poti
<msev-> vem ja
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/2014-07-05%2012.33.31.jpg
<msev-> o lep cajt sta Å¡la
<msev-> da je še mal snega za lepše fotke
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> no ja.. 'lep'
<CrazyLemon> vroče je bilo na poti do gor :)
<msev-> avidš un travnk tmle pod mangartom
<msev-> tm so včash pastirji na hrbtu nesl ovce do ke
<msev-> k je treba plezat da prideš do ke
<msev-> sam pol so mel pa saj mir k ovce niso mogle nkamr
<CrazyLemon> ali pa preprosto jo dvigneš z dronom
<CrazyLemon> nč..brb
<msev-> https://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2016/01/dsc_0088.jpg?w=738
<msev-> a s takmu
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: la france attends
<msev-> A ce nekdo zna python mu je pol tut ruby berljiv in razumljiv?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> ruby je cist drug svet
<dz0ny> recmo print "msev cara" jev ruby sys.stdout |do| |< puts "msev cara"
<msev-> Holy shizzle ruby looks more complicated
<msev-> Ka pa je fora node.js-a a ma kj zveze s tema dvema :)
<idioterna> ne
<msev-> A Å¡umnike se nesme dt v komentarje python kodr
<msev-> Kode
<idioterna> ne vem, ampak je dost nevljudno pisat komentarje v jeziku k ga tolk mal ljudi razume
<idioterna> pisi jih v anglescini
<msev-> Nevljudno lol. Bom :)
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-16
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> o/
<matjaz> o7
<pitastrudl> \o
<metalcamp_> o/
<msevwork> https://opendata.si/
<jabuk1> Open Data Slovenija - odprti podatki v Sloveniji
<msevwork> a ste to vi postavl
<zdobersek> ... dobro jutro
<msevwork> jutro
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, kok km si ti od morja? a maš line of sight? al pa ti pitastrudl
<msevwork> arso-api pa promet-api morm Å¡e spremenit v mycroft skill
<CrazyLemon> msevwork pitastrudl je bližje..on lahk voha morje
<CrazyLemon> js sm tam.. 1km zračne razdalje.. mogoče 2
<CrazyLemon> and no line of sight
<pitastrudl> js sm ene 3/4 kilometra stran
<pitastrudl> voham pa badaševico :D
<pitastrudl> rip me
<pitastrudl> nimam line of sight
<pitastrudl> morja
<CrazyLemon> kaj češ boljšega kot vonj odpadnih voda in line of sight nutrij ki se kopajo!
<msevwork> pol bi vidva loh hostala AIS api :P
<msevwork> bi same2 gatherala podatke o ladjah
<msevwork> prek rtl-sdr dongla
<msevwork> pa pošiljala api v svet
<msevwork> :P
<msevwork> al kam mislš da bi loh postavu orangepi+rtlsdr da mi neb blo treba elektrike plačvat :P
<msevwork> a je kšn hackerspace
<msevwork> :D
<CrazyLemon> !g pina
<msevwork> wut
<msevwork> ne dela
<msevwork> http://www.pina.si/
<jabuk1> Pina web |
<msevwork> a oni bi hostal to
<matjaz> bi hostal
<matjaz> sam itak nič ne bo delal
<msevwork> sure da bo
<msevwork> Å¡e mycrofta jim bom postavu tm
<msevwork> da ga bojo loh kj vprašal
<msevwork> :D
<CrazyLemon> msevwork jah prašaj jih
<msevwork> jp jp
<matjaz> "alo majkroft, vhuz jor kriejtor?" "the time is 12 past 3"
<msevwork> zj morm vidt če bom lahko leverageov en Fleetmon api
<msevwork> pol nerabm te zadeve
<msevwork> bom prek tega apija vedu kere ladje so v kopru :D
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> a je možn in usb otg in baterijo prklučt na nexus 5
<matjaz> seveda
<zdobbie> vse se da
<msevwork> http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Cable-to-Use-OTG-and-Simultaneously-Charge-the/
<jabuk1> DIY Cable to Use OTG and Simultaneously Charge the Device (Windows and Android)
<jabuk1> You can use this cable with all android and windows devices to use the OTG function and simultaneously charge the devices.
<zdobbie> razstavis hudica, zalotas stvari na novo
<zdobbie> pa mas
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/minimaxir/big-list-of-naughty-strings
<jabuk1> GitHub - minimaxir/big-list-of-naughty-strings: The Big List of Naughty Strings is a list of strings which have a high probability of causing issues when used as user-input data.
<jabuk1> big-list-of-naughty-strings - The Big List of Naughty Strings is a list of strings which have a high probability of causing issues when used as user-input data.
<CrazyLemon> msevwork or just parse the shit out of luka-kp.si :)
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, to ni tok reliable
<msevwork> kaj če spremenijo stran
<msevwork> pol morš spet spreminjat kodo
<msevwork> api pa ponavad ostane bolj ko ne enak
<msevwork> tak občutek mam
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> zj se bom z arsoapijem pa prometapijem igral :D
<zdobbie> Spoštovani g. Anderluh ...
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, tnx za tole! pa mam delo za dons
<CrazyLemon> matjaz yw!
<matjaz> zdobbie, lol
<msevwork> zdobbie, actually se ne bom :)
<msevwork> back to work
<msevwork> :P
<msevwork> -P
<zdobbie> strah je gospod
<matjaz> zdobbie, Employee of the Month @ ki.si
<msevwork> bolj member of the month na #ubuntu-si
<msevwork> he managed to silence the Msev
<CrazyLemon> did he unlock an achievement?
<msevwork> yup, he won a gold medal
<metalcamp_> i think he did
<metalcamp_> msevwork: glede na pretekle dogodke na inštititutu se jaz na tvojem mestu ne bi zafrkaval
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msevwork> :D
<metalcamp_> inštitutu*
<msevwork> sj se ne no, sam sm ful učinkovit hitr nardim vso delo
<msevwork> še več kot mi naročijo!
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/electrospaces/status/820382845948596225
<jabuk1> Electrospaces on Twitter: "A unique look inside the ETCRRM one-time-pad encryption device, which was used on the Washington-Moscow Hotline - https://t.co/S6PwXZNo7y https://t.co/JGKsQTuixB"
<metalcamp_> premal dela ti naložijo
<metalcamp_> :D
<metalcamp_> ja, vidiš zato pa se v prostem cajtu igrate ravbarje in žandarje
<msevwork> tko je ene 2 dni na teden delam k žvau mi ful dela naloži, ostale dneve mi pa ne tok
<zdobbie> a mas sam 40% delovni cas?
<zdobbie> pretty k
<zdobbie> tiste ostale dneve pa delamo k zvali mi
<CrazyLemon> hey! he needs his minecroft!
<CrazyLemon> mycraft!
<CrazyLemon> mein krampft?!
<metalcamp_> mein kramp?
<msevwork> yea ful energije porablate k mene trolate :D
<msevwork> ***** Surface too low.
<metalcamp_> .surface z-index: 9999;
<msevwork> :P
<slax0r> sup
<msevwork> o slax0r
<slax0r> o msevwork
<msevwork> don't worry no questions for you today :D
<slax0r> meh :)
<slax0r> I'm good at ignoring :D
<zdobbie> *"for you"*
<matjaz> trolling > ignoring
<zdobbie> nc, cakamo
<zdobbie> 12:00
<CrazyLemon> a takrat msevwork gre na kosilo?
<msevwork> wut
<zdobbie> ma ne vem
<matjaz> .yt the xx i see you
<jabuk1> The xx - Say Something Loving (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl9tcrIeJ48
<matjaz> wat
<matjaz> .yt the xx i see you album
<jabuk1> The xx - On Hold (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_oA9UmRd4I
<matjaz> -.-
<zdobersek> PIRATEN
<matjaz> kaj PIRATEN, samo z vami pirati želim delit
<matjaz> jest mam samo legalo
<zdobersek> jst mam takisto
<zdobersek> kul album
<matjaz> laganini
<matjaz> če bi mel tok dela kot msevwork bi zaspal
<slax0r> web docker container -> apt-get install libreoffice inkscape
<slax0r> FUCK YEA!
<slax0r> so you can office when you office on the webserver
<msevwork> grem jest :D
<zdobbie> 12:00
<slax0r> 12:07 actually
<CrazyLemon> [11:19:09] <zdobbie>: nc, cakamo
<CrazyLemon> [11:19:12] <zdobbie>: 12:00
<CrazyLemon> [11:22:11] <CrazyLemon>: a takrat msevwork gre na kosilo?
<CrazyLemon> [12:05:16] <msevwork>: grem jest :D
<CrazyLemon> its like..prophecy
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/slovenska-policija-vse-pogosteje-spremlja-nase-fb-je-googlove-in-applove-racune/412550
<jabuk1> Slovenska policija vse pogosteje spremlja naše FB-je, Googlove in Applove račune :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk1> Slovenski organi so v pol leta zahtevali podatke o 90 uporabnikih Googla, 15 uporabnikih Facebooka in posamezne podatke o lastnikih Microsoftovih in Applovih računov, razkrivajo poročila korporacij ...
<zdobersek> joke's on them
<zdobersek> I don't have a facebook account
<matjaz> and now they know
<jabuk1> M 1.7 > 13.km  S od ZAGREBA (HRVAÅ KA) @16/01/2017 14:09:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.92+N,+15.93+E
<msevwork> no dj eno vprašanje mi dovolte zle...kko je s temu arso-apijem...a ne uporabljate to vi tega? tm na opendata zgleda ni več hostan? a je kje hostan da bi ga lahko uporabljal?
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/zejn/arsoapi
<jabuk1> GitHub - zejn/arsoapi: ARSO API
<jabuk1> arsoapi - ARSO API
<CrazyLemon> ne ne uporabljamo
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/blob/master/scripts/vreme.coffee
<jabuk1> ircbot/vreme.coffee at master · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<jabuk1> ircbot - Preprost irc bot
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/LJ_Taksist/status/820936210206097408
<jabuk1> Taksist Ibro on Twitter: "*na upravnoj enoti*
<jabuk1> -Dobar dan, kje dobim onu kljukicu zravn imena na tviteru?"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<metalcamp_> :D
<matjaz> :D
<zdobersek> D:
<matjaz> you're such a carl man ...
<zdobersek> what
<matjaz> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Carl&defid=4563509
<jabuk1> Urban Dictionary: Carl
<msevwork> .ssky jure
<msevwork> .sskj jure
<jabuk1>      júre  -ta m (ȗ) ekspr. nekoliko omejen, neroden človek: ti si pravi jure ♪
<msevwork> kašna beseda no
<msevwork> kdo se je to zmislu
<matjaz> jure?
<msevwork> a ni hecno
<zdobersek> matjaz: me irl exactly
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: po kateri definiciji?
<metalcamp_> am... zdobersek
<zdobersek> carl
<zdobersek> any
<zdobersek> Great sense of humour but has an overbearing personality. 
<zdobersek> loves life but hates people an their f**ked up ways
<jabuk1>  http://ljdchost.com/18dVGUi.gif
<zdobersek> ?
<zdobersek> loves life but hates people an their f**ked up ways
<jabuk1>  http://ljdchost.com/BaggyGlassAegeancat.gif
<zdobersek> love
<jabuk1>  http://ljdchost.com/pFpSCL3.gif
<zdobersek> gay
<zdobersek> no, tale tazadnja je kul
<CrazyLemon> http://www.planetx.co.uk/news/products/q/date/2017/01/13/jamie-s-and-mark-s-top-tips-for-winter majo kr hude deale
<yang> Slucajno kdo uporablja Vultr, podarim nekaj kredita, ce je prenosljiv...
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kr dobr gear
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kr v redu ja
<metalcamp> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<jabuk1> Ubuntu LoCo Events List | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal
<metalcamp> no slovenia :/
<zdobbie> NO SLOVENIA BEST SLOVENIA
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-si/
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: There are currently no upcoming events or meetings :(
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp well..create one? :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pravi da bi pršu
<metalcamp> delam na tem
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp js pa naredim PR pa je! :D
<metalcamp> krasno
<metalcamp> čeprav... boš prišel na drugi konec države? :D
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp BigWhale == 'David Klasinc' tko da imaš kle admina, če ne boš mogu narest eventa
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp ne :D
<metalcamp> no, vidiš
<metalcamp> :D
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp to naj ne bo ovira!
<metalcamp> čeprav BigWhale bi moral biti nekje v bližini...
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp a nisi ti iz LJ?
<metalcamp> občasno se nahajam tudi tam
<zdobbie> jst nisem nc reku?
<zdobbie> 2012
<zdobbie> jfc
<zdobbie> "This LoCo provides support :)" msev- plz confirm
<metalcamp> zdobbie: :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie seveda si..kak dan dva nazaj si govoru kako bi ti Å¡el na kak event
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobbie> govoril sem, kako bi enkrat skor sel
<CrazyLemon> nope..not true
<CrazyLemon> http://www.uniquemachine.org/
<jabuk1> Unique Machine
<CrazyLemon> a bit broken as it seams
<BigWhale> You rang?
<metalcamp> BigWhale: zgolj "naglas" razmišljamo
<BigWhale> Dobr.
<BigWhale> Carry on.
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 2.9°C @16.01.2017 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 43% vzhodnik 6.5 m/s (23.4 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:42:06, Kulminacija: 12:15:57, Sončni zahod: 16:49:47
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 07min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<tadej> .vreme kocevje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): -3°C @16.01.2017 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 76%   oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:37:52, Kulminacija: 12:11:25, Sončni zahod: 16:44:57
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 07min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> brezvetrje! srečko!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<tadej> .vreme crnomelj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Iskrba (540m): -4.3°C @16.01.2017 19:20 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 88% severovzhodnik 2.13 m/s (7.7 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:36:20, Kulminacija: 12:10:05, Sončni zahod: 16:43:51
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 07min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<tadej> not je skoz brezveterje
<tadej> :)
<pitastrudl> ga kr piha tuki ej
<CrazyLemon> ejga
<jabuk1> M 1.1 > 4.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @16/01/2017 22:56:44  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+15.06+E
<speed-> hai
<speed-> ka te zdaj to, vsi spite?
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-17
<upd> .help
<upd> .stran 24ur.com
<jabuk1> 24ur.com je dosegljiva!
<upd> .stran www.24ur.com
<jabuk1> www.24ur.com je dosegljiva!
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/vs2sjPl.jpg
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> a to je eden od r/showerthoughts
<zdobbie> mozno
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> o/
<msevwork> jutro
<msevwork> https://github.com/zejn/arsoapi -> tuki piše da morš še lat pa lon dodat v url...a mogoče veste kko je treba pol url oblikovat da bom dobu response
<msevwork> http://opendata.si/vreme/report/ pa pol Å¡e tuki nekje lat pa lon
<metalcamp_> poglej si url encode / decode
<msevwork> ka pa nej searcham
<msevwork> da bom najdu to
<metalcamp_> get request ima parametre v urlju, url ima določene omejitve glede znakov
<metalcamp_> drugače pa url: opendata.si/vreme/report/?lat=1&lon=1
<msevwork> žže mam
<metalcamp_> kjer 1 predstavlja url encoded vrednost
<msevwork> drgač pa hvala vseen
<msevwork> sm najdu na twitterju od tega zejna
<metalcamp_> no, krasno
<metalcamp_> torej veš poiskati informacije tudi sam, če je sila :)
<msevwork> dz0ny, Å¡e en zanimiv AI sm najdu
<msevwork> P-brain se imenuje
<slax0r> you're an AI
<msevwork> ja nevem zakaj vsi to uporabljajo za izraz :D
<msevwork> k so zadeve Å¡e zmerm dumb as hell
<msevwork> :D
<slax0r> so are you
<slax0r> SHOTS FIRED
<metalcamp_> someone please call the medic
<msevwork> slax0r, prolly, sam vseen bom mel čez 3 leta doktorat narjen :)
<slax0r> ne vzet prevec osebno ;)
<slax0r> in ko bo doktorat, grats ;)
<msevwork> sj vem no :P
<msevwork> pa tut na business področju sm se izkazal v domači firmi :)..bi bil brez mene produkt čist zanič :P
<msevwork> tale arso api od kiberpipe
<msevwork> na githubu pa ni neki hud
<msevwork> samo za oblake pa točo pa dež mam vrednosti
<CrazyLemon> fckin wind
<slax0r> why?
<msevwork> nemore it kolesart
<CrazyLemon> ker nism mogu spat ker so polkna celo noč se oglašala
<CrazyLemon> https://www.thepoke.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/8LpsP0A.jpg
<msevwork> hahaha
<msevwork> dobra
<pitastrudl> kaj kej vi uporablate kot screenshot tool?
<pitastrudl> je malo neprakticno odpirat v gimpu potem vsakič
<CrazyLemon> screenshot tool je..čemu bi uporabljal gimp
<msevwork> shift+printscreen
<msevwork> v gnomeu
<msevwork> da si izrežem vn
<matjaz> shutter
<zdobersek> jebemu mater
<zdobersek> ksne dobre jajce sem si naredu
<zdobersek> msevwork: ksn mas desktop na tem sluzbenem racunalniku?
<zdobersek> GNOME mas, ne?
<msevwork> jap Gnome
<msevwork> a hočš screenshot :)
<napsy> yes, please
<CrazyLemon> kinder jajce?
<zdobersek> msevwork: dej pokaz
<msevwork> http://imgur.com/a/LtJzU
<jabuk1> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk1> Album .
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/01/16/google_reveals_its_servers_all_contain_custom_security_silicon/
<jabuk1> Google reveals its servers all contain custom security silicon • The Register
<zdobersek> not too shabby
<CrazyLemon> kje je tanajbl pomemben del in zakaj ni viden?!?
<zdobbie> lepo si minimiziru IRC program
<zdobbie> pametno
<zdobbie> k sem ze mislu forwardat el jefetu
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> sj to
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: jah za editat ane
<pitastrudl> crop itd
<pitastrudl> msevwork: hm, mogoče ma xfce kej
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl jah cropaš tkoj
<pitastrudl> kako takoj
<pitastrudl> matjaz: kaj je tebi mogoče uspelo imgur upload zrihtati?
<pitastrudl> mislim da mi je včasih delal, zdej pa ne več
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl jah takoj ko slikaš slišaš samo tisto kar želiš ane :)
<CrazyLemon> slišaš :D
<CrazyLemon> slikaš*
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: ja, celo okno mi slika ane
<pitastrudl> ne da izbire
<matjaz> pitastrudl, ne dajem na imgur
<pitastrudl> kam pa
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl gnome-screenshot da izbiro :)
<msevwork> nikamor
<msevwork> zase jih ma
<matjaz> če rabim kej šerat mam svoj server
<matjaz> čene pa pošljem folku
<pitastrudl> hm, zgleda da ma tut xfce mal več parametrov
<pitastrudl> man pages save the day
<metalcamp_> they always do (does not apply to msevwork) :)
<msevwork> hahaha
<msevwork> true
<CrazyLemon> nothing applies to msevwork ..he's unapplieable (?)
<msevwork> i'm untaggable
<msevwork> unless you tag with #doesnotreadmanpages
<zdobersek> #needshelpconstantly
<msevwork> #idreadiftheywerewomenpages
<zdobersek> #sexist
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/cpL8eYU.gifv
<jabuk1> Making mother proud
<msevwork> zdobersek, dj še ti pokaž desktop
<pitastrudl> on nima desktopa
<pitastrudl> 2mainstream4him
<msevwork> a niti tiling vm-a ne?
<msevwork> wm*
<matjaz> zihr ma kde
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9L3j-lVLwk&feature=youtu.be
<jabuk1> Young Thug - Wyclef Jean [Official Video] - YouTube
<jabuk1> YSL x 300 x Directed by Pomp&Clout Download and Stream "Wyclef Jean" Spotify: http://flyt.it/NoMyNameIsJefferySp iTunes: http://flyt.it/NoMyNameIsJeffery App...
<zdobersek> mam desktopa
<msevwork> dj povejte kere DE-je mamo
<msevwork> naredmo anketo
<zdobersek> GNOME Shell
<msevwork> mate*
<msevwork> js tut
<msevwork> pa dz0ny tut
<msevwork> a Å¡e kdo
<napsy> js mam i3
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/QJfQtcn.jpg
<pitastrudl> xfce4
<msevwork> zdobersek, dj ikone pokaž no
<msevwork> a so default
<msevwork> aja ubistvu mam js 3, na workstationu doma gnome, na netbooku mate, na laptopu pa xfce
<msevwork> :D
<zdobersek> I guess http://i.imgur.com/2Ao7ePz.jpg
<zdobersek> kle pa 'magic happens' http://i.imgur.com/wfAtCeh.jpg
<msevwork> smart guy
<zdobbie> can confirm
<msevwork> :P
<msevwork> witty too
<CrazyLemon> smart guy doesn't rm -rf /!
<CrazyLemon> he (almost) did!
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15977298_10154961296767269_6658019992682476142_n.jpg?oh=5ef77d86eb85606789ee1ae1cb876792&oe=59130E4E
<slax0r> rm -rf / don't do squat
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: zakaj podiras drevesa?
<slax0r> vandal en
<msevwork> oh noes
<slax0r> eeewwwwww
<slax0r> toolbar na vimu
<slax0r> you should be burned!
<msevwork> who me
<msevwork> aja ne, js sm kazal nanota
<zdobersek> brb, getting smoky
<CrazyLemon> slax0r to niso drevesa! edino drevo je woljka! vse drugo je okras!
<msevwork> ja pa kšni borovci vrjetn tut
<msevwork> čeprov so jih benečani nasadil pol k so posekal hraste puhovce :D
<msevwork> http://bedanec.agotech.com/ais/ais.php#Vrh
<jabuk1> AIS - Ladje v Koprskem zalivu
<jabuk1> AIS - Trenutne pozicije ladij v Koprskem zalivu
<CrazyLemon> na sliki ni koprski zaliv ampak tržaški
<zdobersek> potejtos, potahtos
<msevwork> ful ma dosega
<msevwork> na Slavniku ma anteno
<CrazyLemon> right..očitno je ena ladja poškodovana
<CrazyLemon> zato je v bolnici izoli :D
<CrazyLemon> izola*
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> boga ladja
<msevwork> :P
<msevwork> Tip: Shore station
<msevwork> zgleda je neka postaja tm
<matjaz> v italijki maš tud dve, ki sta tako dolgo že tam, da sta še na mapi prikazane :D
<matjaz> italiji*
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk1> ARSO: Črnomelj (157m): 0°C @17.01.2017 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 70% severovzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:41:28, Kulminacija: 12:16:17, Sončni zahod: 16:51:06
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 09min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk1> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 3.5°C @17.01.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 43% severovzhodnik 9.9 m/s (35.6 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:41:41, Kulminacija: 12:16:44, Sončni zahod: 16:51:48
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 10min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> koper is down :D
<CrazyLemon> .vreme luka koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Črnomelj (157m): 0°C @17.01.2017 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 70% severovzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:41:27, Kulminacija: 12:16:15, Sončni zahod: 16:51:04
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 09min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> msevwork fyi.. https://arso.herokuapp.com/postaje.json
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/valter.grizancic.7/posts/10210077144679170
<jabuk1> Valter Grizančič Ciklon | Facebook
<yang> http://arstechnica.co.uk/science/2017/01/the-passing-of-gene-cernan-reminds-us-how-far-we-havent-come/
<jabuk1> The death of the last man on the Moon reminds us how far we haven’t come | Ars Technica UK
<jabuk1> “I’m a little disappointed in us... that we're really not much further along.”
<msevwork> sm vidu ja CrazyLemon cool stuff
<msevwork> matjaz, a so une ladje zaplenil a kaj?
<msevwork> k ni kdo kj plačal
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, http://aprs.fi/#!call=a%2FM3110175&others=1&timerange=3600&tail=3600 tole je tut zanimiv
<msevwork> je en poslal sondo balon
<msevwork> pa loh trackaš v realnem času
<msevwork> sam zle je zgleda zgubu telemetrijski link k se je zablokiral na isti višini
<CrazyLemon> not really time at all
<CrazyLemon> zadnji info 13:54
<msevwork> ja no sj
<CrazyLemon> to je zdaj lahko že v morju..pa ne veš.. toliko o real time!
<msevwork> jp
<msevwork> sam če bi pa gledal pred tistem zadnjem refresh timeu bi pa lahko gledal real-time
<msevwork> brb
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0°C @17.01.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 56% vzhodnik 4.9 m/s (17.6 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:39:44, Kulminacija: 12:13:01, Sončni zahod: 16:46:19
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 06min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> cold and windy af outside
<skyx> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/bencinmonitor/collect
<skyx> Oil and gas price collector.
<CrazyLemon> skyx kul :) tnx
<CrazyLemon> stran mu sicer ne dela but thats fine
<pitastrudl> damn ta wind
<pitastrudl> Å¡e oken ne morem odpret
<idioterna> sej sam enga odpres za par centi
<idioterna> a nimas kluke na 7/8
<pitastrudl> 7/8?
<pitastrudl> what
<pitastrudl> pač odpreš na poklop ane
<pitastrudl> |/
<pitastrudl> tak ane?
<pitastrudl> sem mel tko odprto, sam mi je celo okno začelo tresti pa vrata po stanovanju se tudi začela tresti :D
<zdobbie> oberliht!
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl to samo pomeni da so vrata pa okna povezana!
<CrazyLemon> find the link!
<zdobbie> Internet Of Windows And Doors
<pitastrudl> im one with the Mirai
<matjaz> msev-, lej kaj mam
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/QWlJ8gn.png
<zdobbie> SHIPS
<zdobbie> MYCROFT, SPELL IT OUT
<matjaz> "2 1 5 0 0 0 5 1 5"
<msev-> https://github.com/jderose9/dash-to-panel
<jabuk1> GitHub - jderose9/dash-to-panel: An icon taskbar for the Gnome Shell. This extension moves the dash into the gnome main panel so that the application launchers and system tray are combined into a single panel, similar to that found in KDE Plasma and Windows 7+. A separate dock is no longer needed for easy access to running and favorited applications.
<jabuk1> dash-to-panel - An icon taskbar for the Gnome Shell. This extension moves the dash into the gnome main panel so that the application launchers and system tray are combined into a single panel, similar to that found in KDE Plasma and Windows 7+. A separate dock is no longer needed for easy access to running and favorited applications.
<msev-> Awesome matjaz ke so to najdu
<matjaz> naredu
<msev-> noice
<msev-> a mi poshareaš
<zdobbie> sell, don't share
<msev-> i'm too cheap to buy
<msev-> matjaz, dj no show it :D
<matjaz> 500 eur
<msev-> matjaz, a si sparsal uno stran k sm jo pastnu
<msev-> to ni dobra ponudba
<matjaz> kolk daš?
<msev-> loh dost cnej dobim od marinetraffic.com
<msev-> al pa fleetmon
<msev-> I take it 4 free :D
<matjaz> https://gist.github.com/mfin/397321c2acfd26542476c63f5c64ea2c
<jabuk1> Gulf of Trieste AIS vessel positioning · GitHub
<matjaz> na!
<msev-> o hvala majstore :D
<matjaz> 500 eur
<msev-> ka-ching
<msev-> dobr si da si tkole hitr tole porihtal
<msev-> aja python3 je tole. a dela tut na 2ki :D
<msev-> čeprov mam oboje inštaliran sam tko me zanima
<matjaz> ne mi z dvojko lepo te prosm no!
<msev-> sj sm dal python3
<msev-> odlično dela
<msev-> zj se morm pa naučit kko si to naredu
<zdobbie> *** 500EUR quality ***
<msev-> sam se ne bom dons :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz boljše bi bilo da si sparsal luka-kp.si :)
<msev-> tole je bolš
<msev-> je več ladij
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> right..more is better
<CrazyLemon> we all know that
<msev-> aha tr pa td je oznaka tabele
<msev-> da si pršu direkt v tabelo notr
<msev-> lepa
<zdobbie> IBM-level knowledge!
<msev-> lol
<msev-> a from matjaz :P
<zdobbie> aye
<msev-> indeed :)
<msev-> matjaz great respect! you gave me the ships :D
<msev-> zj bom pa ship skill loh napisal za mycrofta
<msev-> naštej mi 5 največjih ladij v tržaškem zalivu pa te fore
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pa loh jih bom na mapi v node-red dashboardu prikazoval
<msev-> pa risal črte kko se premikajo
<speed-> msev- umiri se
<msev-> :D
<speed-> vredu je
<speed-> :D
<msev-> lol
<msev-> dons je dobr dan
<msev-> forslund je napisal events skill za mycrofta :D
<msev-> pa matjaz ladje json :D
<msev-> sam še ena lubica bi mogla zvečer pridt k men pa bi blo top :D
<speed-> ce ti ti 2 stvari toliko pomenita
<speed-> definitivno
<speed-> :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> speed-, je dons prevzel troljo komando :P
<speed-> malo ja
<speed-> ampak vse ka sem pravo je res :D
<msev-> rajš hodm v hribe :D
<msev-> tele herokuapp postaje.json
<msev-> kolkrat loh to api kličem?
<msev-> a če 1x na nevem 5 minut bo v redu?
<msev-> mogoče je to prepogosto...mogoče 1x na pol ure
<matjaz> msev-, ok, ni treba plačat 500 eur, samo 3 mesece me ne sprašuj nič pa je kul
<matjaz> :)
<msev-> haha
<matjaz> pa madrfakr bi vsaj zvezdico lohk kliknu!
<msev-> evo jo :D
<msev-> pozabu sm
<msev-> ful bi blo zanimiv sparsat moja vprašanja
<msev-> da bi vidl a mam stalno vprašanja a mam kdaj peak v aktivnosti
<msev-> pa take fore :D
<msev-> matjaz, ti maš un orange pi ane..a ga že kj uporabljaš?
<matjaz> jest nimam orange pi
<msev-> aja pol je metalcamp
<msev-> skoz vaja mešam k sta oba na m :D
<msev-> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/vertikalna_sondaza.html zakaj naši objavljajo samo do 3km visoko hrvati pa do 15km :D
<yang> ker bos tezko zlezel visje od 2864m
<yang> ce si pa pilot so pa itak druge evidence potem
<zdobbie> kam pa lahko Hrvat zleze?
<yang> ne bih znao
<CrazyLemon> Is this the place where i insert a momma joke?
<zdobbie> go for it
<yang> Your Momma so Croat that it can see a dwarf flying in a helium baloon ?
<zdobbie> ??
<yang> ja sej je reku, da bi rad mel Yo Momma joke
<msev-> yang, hrvati pa italijani pa vsi drugi ostali majo do 15k
<msev-> objavljen na njihovih uradnih straneh
<yang> msev-: morda vertikalna sondaza prevec stane, ce bi morali posiljati balone gor za meritve...na kredarci pa lahko dejansko izmerijo temperaturo na vremenski postaji
<msev-> kle pač iz te krivulje rosišča pa to loh vidš na keri višini se bojo oblaki začel delat
<msev-> pomoje mečejo gor balone
<yang> drugace pa lahko se vedno poklices na ARSO in ti bodo povedali odgovor
<CrazyLemon> ARSO: "tis windy dude"
<msev-> Radiosondažne meritve vertikalnih profilov temperature, vlage in vetra nad Ljubljano do višine približno 3000m
<msev-> jup bom na arso pisal :D
<msev-> why you no show highaltitudes
<yang> "pisal"
<yang> sej lahko poklices, pa ti direktno povejo
<yang> kar ti je ljubse
<yang> vcasih so imeli 090 linijoi ne vem kake je sedaj
<yang> si dobil prognostika v zivo
<yang> ce si potreboval azurno prognozo izven delovnega casa
<msev-> aja to itak
<msev-> sam morš platit :D
<msev-> grem spavat
<msev-> :D
<msev-> dobr spite pingvini
<upd> https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-01-17/trump-s-rejection-of-the-eu-could-make-it-stronger
<jabuk1> Trump's Rejection of the EU Could Make It Stronger - Bloomberg View
<jabuk1> As the U.S. and Britain pull away, few European nations are big enough to face an increasingly dangerous world on their own.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/17/president-obama-commutes-most-of-chelsea-mannings-sentence/
<jabuk1> President Obama commutes most of Chelsea Manning's sentenceEngadgetEngadgetsavesharesavesharesavesharesavesharesavesharesaveshareear iconeye icontext file
<jabuk1> President Barack Obama on Tuesday commuted the majority of Chelsea Manning's remaining prison sentence, and she is now scheduled to be released on May 17th, 201...
<CrazyLemon> WAT
<CrazyLemon> go barack.. :)
<upd> https://youtu.be/i0QjKTIQ8T4?t=127 aj tole bolj tko zarad praha
<jabuk1> Samsung UE48JU6580 Curved UHD TV - Thomas Electronic Online Shop - YouTube
<jabuk1> Die JU6580-Serie kommt ganz edel in Hochglanz-Weiß daher und im Zusammenspiel mit dem Curved-Design ist diese Symbiose eine Wohltat für Ihre Augen. Mit der S...
<upd> http://www.cramer-moebel.de/cgi-bin/adframe/unsere_produkte/ProductDisplay?PRODUCT_ID=870&PRODUCT_CAT_INDEX_1=Aufbewahren&PRODUCT_CAT_INDEX_2=TV-Medienmoebel like 6k
<jabuk1> TV/Medienm�bel Cavum Medio TV-Sideboard von Cramerfactory | Cramer Möbel Design
<jabuk1> Cramerfactory Cavum Medio TV-Sideboard: TV/Medienm�bel Cavum Medio TV-Sideboard von Cramerfactory bei Cramer: Designermöbel in Hamburg Berlin Elmshorn.
<speed-> ajde spat!!
<pitastrudl> ne
<pitastrudl> spanec mi je odpihnilo
<pitastrudl> 2late4me
<speed-> :D
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-18
<zdobbie> FINALLY http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/17/14306464/japanese-toilet-control-icons-meaning-standard
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> a-hoi
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> jutri
<msevwork> jutro
<slax0r> danes
<zdobbie> hjålp
<zdobbie> 14.04 moram zagnat
<zdobbie> how LT is too LT?
<msevwork> its too LT, because ur zdobbie, you like to live on the bleeding edge
<CrazyLemon> he is _the_ bleeding edge
<msevwork> indeed he is
<zdobbie> SOMEBODY COAGULATE ME
<msevwork> you just need the interface between air and blood
<jabuk1> M 1.6 > 10.km  J od KOPRA @18/01/2017 10:52:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.46+N,+13.73+E
<CrazyLemon> lies
<metalcamp_> sup
<matjaz> https://www.skytorrents.in/
<jabuk1> Sky torrentsa Privacy focused torrent search engine
<jabuk1> Privacy focused torrent search engine, Zero tracking  NO Cookies, NO javascript , NO ads
<CrazyLemon> courtesy of the FBI?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2017/01/15/police-spying-on-car-conversations-location-siriusxm-gm-chevrolet-toyota-privacy/
<jabuk1> Forbes Welcome
<jabuk1> Forbes Welcome page -- Forbes is a global media company, focusing on business, investing, technology, entrepreneurship, leadership, and lifestyle.
<msevwork> a je kle kšn mojstr za piva
<msevwork> kšn pivoljub
<yang2> v kolicini popitega piva ali v izdelavi piva
<zdobbie> topical work-time debate is topical?
<matjaz> achievement unlocked: glihkar zaprl 4 leta star issue!
<msevwork> bravo
<msevwork> pri katerem projektu
<zdobbie> more time for msev- problems!
<msevwork> ni problemov zdobbie
<speed-> piva meh...
<speed-> pijem ko moram :D
<msevwork> rajš čaj ane
<speed-> ne :D
<speed-> rdecka > belo > pivo > zganje
<speed-> tak je moj sistem
<speed-> :)
<msevwork> fensi
<msevwork> he likes his grapes
<speed-> ja
<msevwork> tale anaconda pa jupyter notebook zgleda kul
<msevwork> 4 data analysis
<msevwork> si bom pogledal tutoriale
<msevwork> tuki vas nemorm gnjavt k niste znanstveniki i guess :P
<msevwork> pa Å¡e zdobbie bi me pol postavu ob zid :)
<metalcamp_> msevwork: what does S in CS stand for?
<matjaz> sufferers
<msevwork> metalcamp_, correct then you are all scientists :D
<msevwork> then you can help me with everything
<msevwork> including the kitchen sink :D
<matjaz> sweet!
<matjaz> I don't have a CS degree so I can't help you!
<matjaz> best day of my life!
<zdobbie> same here
<msevwork> gosh
<msevwork> matjaz, but in your heart you are a computer scientist :D
<matjaz> I'm a software wrecker
<idioterna> entiwckler.
<speed-> evo to sem hotel napisat
<speed-> samo nisem uspel translate odprt haha
<metalcamp_> :D
<speed-> spielferderber !
<zdobbie> I'm not a computer scientist
<zdobbie> I'm a computer homeopath
<msevwork> haha
<metalcamp_> your problems heal themselves?
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> zdobbie, kaj je pa pol ekvivalent "informirane vode" v računalniški homeopatiji :D
<matjaz> docker
<msevwork> haha :D
<msevwork> najs
<speed-> meni se zdi, da je ta pogovor skrenil v napacno smer!
<speed-> pa samo zato, ker niste msevu pomagali! :D
<metalcamp_> začelo se je enkrat takrat, ko je msev omenil pivo
<msevwork> sploh pit ne rabmo pa ga že biksamo :D
<speed-> :)
<speed-> eh jaz aktivno odklanjam alkohol
<speed-> ze celo leto!
<speed-> pa samo 1x sem se prekrsil :)
<msevwork> lepo
<msevwork> pridn
<msevwork> js bi mogu tko čokolado
<msevwork> sam jo ne
<msevwork> skoz jo jem
<yang2> msev a ti pijes alkohol
<msevwork> lol yang2 ja kšn radler spijem kdaj k nism v službi ja, pa kdr ne vozm.
<speed-> kak je zdaj to diplomatsko povedal
<speed-> :D
<yang2> obstaja tut brezalkoholni radler in je skor istga okusa
<speed-> sampon
<msevwork> haha
<speed-> drugace pa ta puntigamer radler je neverjetno dober
<yang2> ma pr radlerju ni take razlike k je itak limonada
<CrazyLemon> malt jagoda ftw
<speed-> mah saj jaz nisem nigdar pive/radlerje etc rad pil
<yang2> puntigamdr hm, verjetn se dobi v vecjih stacunah edin kle
<speed-> 5piv pa sem totalke
<yang2> drgac pa mislim da je mercatorr center lj, trenutno trgovina z najvecjo izbiro , mogoce edin leclerc se lahko kosa
<napsy> leclerc ma kr dobro izbiro piv
<yang2> pa ostalih francoskih zadev
<yang2> men je malo dalec tko da ne hodim vec tja
<yang2> napsy veliko izbiro piv majo v mercator centru dravlje, pejt pogledat, ce se nisi bil
<msevwork> uni trapisti od menihov so mi zanič
<msevwork> kšnga s sadnimi notami bi blo fajn
<msevwork> a se da v bashu nardit da prva črka tab-completiona v terminalu neodvisna od tega a je velika začetnica al mala
<zdobbie> dunno
<zdobbie> ampak kasn z CS degreejem bi tole ziher znal sprogramerat
<msevwork> yup
<napsy> http://superuser.com/questions/271530/make-bashs-tab-completion-case-insensitive
<jabuk1> Make bash's tab-completion case-insensitive - Super User
<upd> https://phys.org/news/2017-01-clocks-onboard-europe-satellites-esa.html
<jabuk1> 'Failed' clocks fresh blow for Europe's Galileo satnav (Update)
<msevwork> dobr da majo redundanco
<CrazyLemon> msev-
<CrazyLemon> neki zate https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck
<msev-> haha dobra CrazyLemon
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a slučajn veš a amazon tablce pošilja v SLO?
<msev-> This item does not ship to Slovenia kašn šit
<msev-> pa Å¡e Usually dispatched within 2 to 4 months.
<msev-> are they cray cray
<speed-> ka te to narocas lol
<msev-> Fire HD 8 2016 bi
<msev-> da mal zapravm kr zaslužm
<msev-> sam zj nebom, taki slabi pogoji
<msev-> sploh ne dostavjo pa še čakat jo morš do 4 mescov
<msev-> a so pr seb
<speed-> pa nimajo tega na amazon?
<msev-> a si ti v angliji
<speed-> ne
<msev-> ti loh kupš :D
<speed-> .de ?
<msev-> a je slaxor
<speed-> ne vec
<msev-> na .de nemorm
<msev-> 2-4monaten
<msev-> pa ne pošiljajo v SLO
<msev-> fakrs
<msev-> holy shit kindle tut ne shippajo sm
<msev-> wut
<speed-> jah ce  hoces lahko narocis na mene
<speed-> pa ti poslejm naprej
<speed-> ce mas kaj kar samo prek .de lahko dobis
<msev-> mogoče kindla, sam pomoje bi bla bl uporabna androidna tablca
<msev-> bom naroču pol k jih bojo mel takoj na zalogi
<msev-> tnx speed-
<msev-> ane da je bolš za pdf knjige brat androidna tablca
<msev-> kukr kindle k morš zumirat
<msev-> pa bl clunky je vrjetn za zumirat
<speed-> nimam pojma
<speed-> nimam nobene tablice
<msev-> zj bi rabu za ebooke brat
<msev-> pdf ebooke
<napsy_> kindle
<speed-> msev- ves jaz sem old school
<speed-> 4:3 monitorji, IE, etc :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- sj imaš storitev da naročiš v anglijo/nemčijo v X skladišče pa ti oni nato pošljejo v slovenijo
<msev-> :D
<speed-> telefon na tipke :)
<msev-> rajš bi šel prek speeda
<msev-> speed-, je bl zanesljiv
<speed-> lol
<msev-> speed-, pol maš "arhefon"
<speed-> ne racunat na to :)
<CrazyLemon> kam bi Å¡el prek speeda? na zmenek?
<speed-> ne ne vse mam updatano
<msev-> moj bratranc ma isto
<speed-> samo sem se upiral
<speed-> nevem kak dugo
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14650221_612395048932215_6431677225111772474_n.jpg?oh=fdfa79e38d72c740b9b27de2429e8bf8&oe=590D2F16
<speed-> :D
<msev-> je zanč pršla sestra od babice od njegove žene...in tko potegne ven Galaxy S7 pa začne, prej sm mela S5ko sam je bla prepočasna, sem zamenala...pol nas pa začne slikat pa postat na facebook pa likeat...pa tko stara je nevem 88let :)...in to bratranc vid in sam skrije arhefon v žep da ga slučajn ta neb vidla pa se začela norca delat iz njega
<speed-> heh
<speed-> mah ti telefoni tudi
<speed-> pizdarija
<speed-> bom mogel pocasi menjat
<speed-> pa vsi so taki cigli
<speed-> fak
<zdobersek> sounds like you need a banana phone
<speed-> heh
<speed-> s5 mini mam trenutno
<speed-> pa to je ze skoraj maximalna velikost ki jo hocem
<CrazyLemon> thats not what she said
<speed-> haha
<msev-> haha
<speed-> no v glavnem se malo resnosti prosim! :D
<speed-> kolega je mel nekega htcja konjski telefon v 3pm
<speed-> stari v kavbojke sem si v zep dal
<msev-> pismo sm mislu da si bom lahko pred rojstnim dnevom kupu to tablco sam nau Å¡lo
<speed-> pa nisem mogel se vsest
<zdobersek> podkvast telefon? noice
<msev-> bo treba čakat
<msev-> napsy_, a si loh tko naštimaš pdf ebook da ne rabš zumirat
<msev-> :D
<speed-> ali ka vsi hodite z peder taskicami okoli
<speed-> da nosite to s sabo? :D
<zdobersek> speed-: kaj places, kot da si lahko s cukecom v hlacah se vsedu
<CrazyLemon> itak da si se lahko
<speed-> pa nevem samo jaz odkar mam telefon
<msev-> ne speed- js bi dal to v aktovko
<speed-> to mora v kavbojke iti v zep
<msev-> :D
<speed-> pa ne samo to
<speed-> telefon ciki pa kljuci
<speed-> v enega!
<msev-> aja js mam tut cca 5" fon
<speed-> ce je sila :D
<msev-> nexus5
<msev-> pa CL tut
<msev-> kok je že velk a je 5.5"
<zdobersek> jst 6P nosim v zepu
<msev-> zdoberseka je velik v hlačah, on lahko
<CrazyLemon> on nosi oversized hlače
<speed-> zdobersek kak te? :D
<speed-> morem v pon probat
<speed-> mam v sluzbi 6p
<zdobersek> speed-: primes v roke, das v zep
<speed-> samo mislim da to ni vec kul
<speed-> eno tajnico bom prek studenta vzel
<speed-> da mi bo stvari okoli nosila
<speed-> pa malo tajila
<speed-> :D
<msev-> :P
<msev-> super knjiga "Python for data analysis" :D
<speed-> hm... ves da bolj razmisljam o tem
<speed-> vse boljsa ideja se mi zdi haha
<speed-> msev- mate ziher tam dobre pickice
<speed-> ki se bavijo s kemijo :D
<msev-> dobre so ja
<msev-> sam js sm sam v pisarni pa težko navežem stik pol :D
<msev-> loh pa vsaj gledam :D
<speed-> nimas nic 'vaj' :)
<msev-> nope
<msev-> nism asistent sm sam raziskovalec
<speed-> eh pa to se zbuni malo
<zdobersek> mi smo asistenti
<zdobersek> no, nisem
<zdobersek> nimam CS diplome
<speed-> jaz sem gim. mat !
<yang> Counterstrike
<speed-> fuck you school system :P
<speed-> sicer 5-6 let sem ze pred diplomo :)
<speed-> samo pomojem jim bom se malo stenkal pa mi jo bodo oni napisali haha
<yang> speed-: malo jih podmazi s potico pa klobaso
<speed-> haha
<speed-> ves da
<zdobersek> pa kaj pizda
<zdobersek> a kle nima noben diplome?
<speed-> yang kak mi dol za to visi, je nekaj neverjetnega
<speed-> mati me vsaki toliko spomni samo
<speed-> :D
<yang> jst mam diplomo iz varnostnih ved
<zdobersek> a ce imel bi diplomo, lahko bi nekoc vozil tudi tistega 911 ...
<speed-> zdobersek a mas kaj proti?
<zdobersek> speed-: ja mam!
<speed-> ok mama...
<zdobersek> tko to nau vec slo!
<zdobersek> jeseni grem mogoc nazaj pogledat
<speed-> mislim da mojo mamo bolj boli to
<speed-> da mam vecjo placo kot ona
<speed-> z solo + vsemi moznimi napredovanji
<speed-> :D
<yang> speed-: starsi nimajo drugega dela v zivljenju kot govort "kaj ce bi prisel do diplome" pol kasnej bi te sekiral zarad otrok, pol bi se pa spet kaj novega spomnil, morjo met nekej, da lahko sekirajo
<zdobersek> noooo
<speed-> pa je dejansko moja startnina komaj
<speed-> ona pa se je 30 let borila
<yang> speed-: pa nared diplomo, da bos mamo "osrecil"
<speed-> :)))
<speed-> yang pa ka naj z njo
<speed-> v rit si jo lahko porinem
<speed-> :)
<speed-> z diplomo mislim
<yang> ja das ji jo da si jo bo nalepila na hodnik
<speed-> hehee
<idioterna> ma yang je zakompleksan mal
<speed-> ja saj
<speed-> mogoce bom 1x sveta zrihtal to
<idioterna> k ma sitne starse
<speed-> da ji srce na mesto stopi :)
<speed-> ves ona je solnik
<speed-> in te je pac v tej stroki tecna
<speed-> hahah
<yang> ma solniki so obupni sta<rsi
<speed-> jaz pa ze od malega nisem dal nic na solo
<zdobersek> ne vem, al bi su jest al bi su na kolo
<speed-> in skos bil proti :D
<idioterna> yang: zakaj se ti to zdi
<idioterna> moja mama je ucitlca pa ni bla obupen stars
<idioterna> zgolj reven
<speed-> idioterna ziher te je forsirala
<idioterna> s cim?
<speed-> v neke stvari za kere je tebi pac dol viselo
<speed-> :)
<speed-> nevem
<idioterna> aja ja
<idioterna> rekla je da morm v disko
<idioterna> pa kej trave pokadit
<idioterna> da ne morm skos viset za racunalnikom
<speed-> hehe
<CrazyLemon> and look at you now
<speed-> te je bila kul!
<CrazyLemon> skos za računalnikom!
<CrazyLemon> skos!
<yang> idioterna: da si se malo z normalnimi najstniki podruzil
<idioterna> cist uredu je bla ja
<yang> da bi se
<zdobersek> u Panju je dost trave
<speed-> saj moja mati je tudi legenda
<idioterna> normalni najstniki so idioti
<speed-> samo pac te solske finte ma vmes
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> loh bi sli ksn panj ja
<idioterna> konc tedna?
<yang> idioterna: ti si zgleda kar preskocil puberteto
<idioterna> baje dobim rx480 v petek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<zdobersek> rx480
<yang> idioterna: sej ne sekiraj se, v disko lahko hodis, tut ko bos 45 star, pa mogoce bos čoperja nabavil, da bos mlade miske okol vozil
<zdobersek> ah pizda
<zdobersek> jst bom fasu rx460
<zdobersek> unfair!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek step up your game
<zdobersek> en 1070 bom ubodu
<CrazyLemon> sam en? meh
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6wYr13DfEs
<jabuk1> Zoran Predin - Bolj star bolj nor - YouTube
<jabuk1> BOLJ STAR, BOLJ NOR (tekst in glasba - Zoran Predin) Bolj star, bolj nor ! Bunngie, rafting, judo in skiro. S črno mušketirsko bradico. S pipo in zelenimi la...
<speed-> torej idioterna
<speed-> ti je mati kaj trave prinesla
<speed-> kero je zaplenila drugim
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/radio-koper/prispevki/novice/dogovor-o-obnovi-smarske-ceste/412772
<jabuk1> Dogovor o obnovi Å marske ceste | Radio Koper
<jabuk1> V skladu s podpisanim dokumentom bodo pred izgradnjo hitre ceste od Kopra proti Dragonji povečali pretočnost obstoječe.
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> yang: sej se ne sekiram, k s sportnico zivim k so jo dve let nazaj nazadne prosil za osebno ko je kupvala alkohol
<yang> ziher je bla kaksna slabovidna prodajalka
<yang> pr nas ne pocnemo tega
<speed-> hehe
<idioterna> mozno
<yang> se je pa zgodilo tudi nama s punco, samo jih je stela kakih 27 takrat
<yang> v nemciji
<yang> pol je planila v smeh
<yang> sej je prav da vprasajo, ce niso sigurni
<yang> ves kaj je pa nova fora zdaj
<yang> zadnjic sta dve prisli v trgovino mladoletni po cigarete
<yang> pa pravita "mamica me posilja po cigarete, preberite SMS"
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekoETowzmAo
<jabuk1> Last Week Tonight Season 4 Promo - YouTube
<jabuk1> Last Week Tonight, literally one of HBO’s Sunday night shows, returns 2/12 at 11PM. Subscribe to the HBO YouTube: http://itsh.bo/10qIqsj Connect with HBO Onl...
<yang> pa pokazeta telefoncke
<yang> druga je prisla za njo kakih 30 minut, kar SPLOH ni bilo sumljivo :)
<yang> z isto finto
<yang> seveda jim nismo prodali nobenega alkohola niti cigaret
<speed-> lol
<speed-> saj prav tak
<speed-> ce se nazaj spomnis
<speed-> kaksni zvalavci smo bili
<speed-> pa smo dobili alkohol pa cike pri 14 :D
<yang> ja mene je ze en cigo fajn ozmerjal, ces da zakaj ne dajemo njegovi mladoletni hcerki cikov, da mora on po njih hodit
<speed-> heh
<speed-> jah
<speed-> taksi so
<speed-> eh nic pubeci treba it nekaj zret, te pa delovno naprej :D
<speed-> ker ta teden resujem vse stare grehe ki jih mam
<speed-> na pol poti sem ze prisel :D
<yang> sej una punca bo letos 18, pa bo lahko domov nosila cike pa viskije
<yang> cudn da ji niso ze ponarjene osebne zrihtal
<yang> pol bi komot dobila
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/UtZYtpK.gifv
<jabuk1> Take that, man!
<speed-> :D
<skyx> lp
<speed-> lp
<zdobersek> LINKIN PAARRRRKKK
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/LZHl522.jpgai hi from thai
<yang> kaj so to ocvrte podgance ?
<yang> สวัสดี
<yang> dober tek
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> mja mogoce pa res
<yang> does it look like a beef, but tastes like a chicken :) ?
<msev-> emm speed- dobr si da si se kot samouk tok programirat potem nauču
<zdobbie> hai* from thai
<zdobbie> opportunities were missed
<yang> dz0ny: a tole ste ze sprobal https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwIEUflY6YI
<CrazyLemon> to je zihr dz0ny "skuhal" :>
<CrazyLemon> dear lord..DSLRji na kosilu?! otroci danes..pha!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> https://goo.gl/photos/hUQEERWGKm8cT5sT7
<jabuk1> Shared album - The dz0ny - Google Photos
<CrazyLemon> where's the hot girl?? :>
<idioterna> pretepajo se :(
<dz0ny> ja to je kr real, zraven pa tko policija
<dz0ny> pa na vsakih 10m beer bar
<dz0ny> where you order a beer but get a other type of service
<yang> "Hey Mr. do you want a beer, or do you psssst want beeeeeeer ?"
<dz0ny> yang ze vidim da ves kako to gre vidm :)
<idioterna> ker other type
<idioterna> kaj pa je to zaen plac sploh
<yang> Muy Thai, beer and sex place
<idioterna> kje je to
<CrazyLemon> my guess is ..thailand
<CrazyLemon> thats the land of the thai
<idioterna> a zdej so kr vsi tam
<idioterna> dz0ny: bkk?
<yang> idioterna: query
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<limona> Resnik je v dublinu??
<CrazyLemon> Vili?! Ne! V Dupleku!
<limona> hmm
<Resnik> 0.o
<Resnik> o čem vi zdej
<limona> eve online
<speed-> to ni ta Resnik najverjetneje :D
<limona> speedek?
<speed-> mhm
<limona> hah zanimivo
<limona> tisto so bli casi :)
<speed-> keri si te ti
<limona> random passerby :P
<limona> vem da si iz beltincev hehe
<limona> uglavnem, back to work, imam puno kode za spisat
<speed-> mater
<speed-> skoraj me strah ce me stalkajo
<limona> hehe
<yang> idioterna: spis ti ?
<idioterna> ne se
<Resnik> ..
<Resnik> kolk
<Resnik> kurčevih resnikov pa mislte da je
<Resnik> speed- speedek?
<Resnik> pa kdo je pol limona :)
<speed-> nevem ce si ti isti kak ovi
<speed-> te je se samo vili
<speed-> haha
<speed-> kdo pa je limona pa nimam pojma
<Resnik> a če sm taprav žid z eve online?
<Resnik> čudnu d sm
<Resnik> :)
<limona> ce bi pobral t2 bpoje bi bil ;)
<Resnik> true true
<speed-> no evo ce si ze tu
<speed-> unban?
<speed-> :D
<Resnik> no p0wah
<Resnik> kr ignorirajo k se hočš to kj ment.
<speed-> useless kak vedno..
<Resnik> d0h
<speed-> pa dobro, saj ne nucam :)
<speed-> ko jih jebe!
<Resnik> na novo nared alpha, pa gas :D
<speed-> eh
<speed-> saj mam en char
<speed-> samo itak nimam ne volje ne casa spilat
<Resnik> kak to da ni cajta?
<limona> eni delamo haha
<speed-> ^^
<speed-> :)
<speed-> pa beden je postal eve poleg vsega
<speed-> hearthstone sem spilal valda 2leti
<speed-> zadnje pol leta pa tak nic
<limona> skoda da ni nic podobnega zunaj
<Resnik> eni, sj jst tud delam, pa mam še vedno mal cajta zvečer :D
<speed-> no limona keri si ti
<speed-> Resnik, pa ti to neko industrijo furas
<speed-> na afk
<speed-> mi smo bili pro igralci :D
<Resnik> ja za to pa nucaš kurčev cajt :)
<speed-> medtem ko sem jih pobijal, sem jim ze nove ladje prodajal :)
<Resnik> edino pravilno :)
<limona> ve kdo za kako alternativo cmaku?
<limona> ki ni poop
<Resnik> Å¡e zdej nevem kdo si...
<limona> ;)
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-19
<jabuk1> M 1.4 > 19.km  J od HRASTOVELJ @19/01/2017 02:53:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.34+N,+13.92+E
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk1> Ponoči in zjutraj bo na vzhodu in jugu Slovenije še pretežno oblačno, drugod se bo delno zjasnilo. Predvsem v južni Sloveniji bo občasno še rahlo snežilo. Pihal bo severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem močna burja. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -8 do -3, v alpskih dolinah do -14, na Primorskem okoli 0 stopinj C.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo povečini sončno, le na Kočevskem in v Beli Krajini bo še več oblačnosti. Tam bo občasno še lahko naletaval sneg. Ponekod bo še pihal severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem sprva močna burja, ki pa bo čez dan počasi slabela. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od -3 do 1, na Primorskem okoli 5 stopinj C.
<jabuk1> OPOZORILO
<jabuk1> Do jutri zjutraj bo na Primorskem še pihala močna burja, ki bo na izpostavljenih mestih v sunkih dosegala hitrost od 110 do 140 km/h. Jutri čez dan bo počasi slabela, a bodo do večera njeni najmočnejši sunki še lahko dosegli hitrost okoli 100 km/h.
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXiitcBO4Zo
<jabuk1> bricklayers playing Domino's with bricks - YouTube
<jabuk1> subscribehttps://www.youtube.com/channel/UCslb5Nfp3fNoDcQdoNuYO5g
<matjaz> inštalirat moram firefox 35
<matjaz> kill me nao!
<zdobersek> kill -9 matjaz
<CrazyLemon> killall*
<matjaz> https://www.manototv.com/live
<jabuk1> پخش زنده شبکه من و تو
<jabuk1> Manoto - a vibrant and dynamic variety entertainment TV channel for young adults.
<matjaz> mal za sporstitev
<matjaz> sprostitev*
<zdobersek> well, that certainly leaves CrazyLemon out
<zdobersek> zdej telovadijo
<matjaz> nisem čist ziher, če je to pri njih sploh legalno
<msevwork> is it sfw
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> depends on your coworkers
<matjaz> and the nature of your work
<matjaz> it's sfw here
<CrazyLemon> is this isis?
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15965064_1182959811753517_4893537211376024796_n.jpg?oh=a1e1ab455424b597a9a83910025caf70&oe=59116EAC
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/355969624510035/videos/1197663877007268/
<jabuk1> Ciclografías - 😮😮😮😲-¿Cómo está la bicicleta..?... | Facebook
<jabuk1> 😮😮😮😲
<jabuk1> -¿Cómo está la bicicleta..?
<jabuk1> ciclografias.com
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<idiotern1> js bi isto vprasu.
<zdobersek> ja kva
<matjaz> no, tko nekak sem jest poletu 9 let nazaj
<zdobersek> kko pa bi dam prsu?
<idiotern1> exactly!
<idiotern1> do zdej sm sam enkrat mogu pesact do doma
<idiotern1> pa se to sm bil sam kriv k sm kr gonu ene rimse forever
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a je kolo preživelo?
<idiotern1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro_fxG8skXQ
<jabuk1> Ambrosio Rim Dies After 75 000 Miles - YouTube
<jabuk1> They held together since before 2000 and never needed any servicing until this spring. Brake pads finally ate through the rim just east of Četež ( http://goo...
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, je, jest pa tud
<matjaz> mal sem krvavo sled puščal, ampak je šlo
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sam da je kolo v redu! thats only thing thats important!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idiotern1> sej ce si s kolesom se nima kej dost zgodit
<idiotern1> razn ce ponesrec pades tko da se na ksn kol nataknes no
<slax0r> ce bi idioterna imel nick idiotena bi lahko njegov fallback bil idiot1
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> I crack myself up D:
<slax0r> :D
<matjaz> mtb kolo, cesta, ovinek na mostu, luknja polna peska pred mostom, BANG! direkt v ograjo, na skale in v vodo
<matjaz> tko nekak
<matjaz> zmer me strese, ko se čez tisti most peljem
<idiotern1> idiotena menas ingeting
<CrazyLemon> matjaz there's something missing
<matjaz> yes, a helmet
<CrazyLemon> "neprilagojena hitrost" :p
<matjaz> to tud ja :D
<msevwork> metalcamp, https://forum.armbian.com/index.php/topic/3303-succesful-kerberosio-video-surveillance-installation-on-armbian/
<msevwork> metalcamp_, ^
<msevwork> čist tko me zanima a kdo ve a ma gugl SST pa TTS v slovenščini. sj vem da nas hrvaški razume ampak a tut govori pol?
<CrazyLemon> poskusi?
<zdobersek> pokušaj?
<msevwork> ok
<zdobersek> to je ovaj najbolji pristop!
<msevwork> nočm na fonu k se mu pol zmeša
<msevwork> če mu daš 2 TTS pa SSTja
<metalcamp_> msevwork: no time for funny bussiness
<metalcamp_> bom pogledal, hvala
<CrazyLemon> pa mej sam en TTS pa SST
<idiotern1> https://twitter.com/pudo/status/822037692330504194
<jabuk1> Friedrich Lindenberg on Twitter: "Any time I feel bad about bugs in my software I just look at the half-crashed Touch Bar on my laptop to feel better. It's an amazing feature"
<msevwork> a to trolla a je serius
<idiotern1> ja pomoje je kr serious
<idiotern1> vsi kolegi k majo touchbar pravjo da je wonky
<msevwork> wonky v kašnm smislu
<zdobbie> BREAKS WHEN BENDED
<idiotern1> bent
<matjaz> it's shit that's what it is
<zdobbie> shit doesn't bend tho
<idiotern1> well that depends
<zdobbie> whoa there
<zdobbie> extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof
<msevwork> a jim pol vsaj zamenjajo v sklopu garancije
<msevwork> :D
<zdobbie> shit non-bend-ability guarantee, 3 years
<idiotern1> zdobbie: it's about consistency and viscosity
<zdobbie> sounds like non-extraordinary non-proof to me
<zdobbie> MR. ROBOT https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg_ol0FO_hw&feature=youtu.be
<matjaz> fake news
<matjaz> you lie!
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/nebgnahz/awesome-iot-hacks
<jabuk1> GitHub - nebgnahz/awesome-iot-hacks: A Collection of Hacks in IoT Space so that we can address them (hopefully).
<jabuk1> awesome-iot-hacks - A Collection of Hacks in IoT Space so that we can address them (hopefully).
<CrazyLemon> Hello Barbie Initial Security Analysis
<CrazyLemon> priceless :D
<metalcamp_> y not hello kitty?
<msevwork> a je kšn irc kanal od slavistov :D
<msevwork> bi rabu fonetične informacijo o 6000 najpogostejših slovenskih besedah :D
<msevwork> oz. irc kanal o slovenistih :D
<msevwork> tist bi blo preširok pojem :D
<pitastrudl> pomoje ne
<pitastrudl> maš pa druge slovenske kanale
<pitastrudl> so eni na sioff
<pitastrudl> pa ircnetu
<matjaz> "6000 najpogostejših slovenskih besedah"
<matjaz> kako bi to sploh izmeru?
<msevwork> ne zastopm
<msevwork> kaj me hočš vprašat
<Matthai> wgetneš vse časopise in forume p freq analysis narediš
<matjaz> kje bi dobu 6000 najpogostejših besed?
<matjaz> Matthai, pomojem ne. Sem ziher, da sta "ejga" in "kva" tudi vmes, pa jih nikjer ne boš izmeril :D
<msevwork> nevem zihr majo slovenisti kšn database
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> https://svetovalnica.zrc-sazu.si/topic/1322/seznam-najpogosteje-rabljenih-besed-v-sloven%C5%A1%C4%8Dini
<jabuk1> Jezikovna svetovalnica | Inštitut za slovenski jezik Frana Ramovša
<jabuk1>  Vprašanje:  Ali obstaja v slovenščini seznam najpogostejših besed, nekaj podobnega, kot je New General Service List (NGSL) of important vocabulary words for students of English as a second language? Odgovor:  Podoben seznam za slovenski jezik za zdaj še ...
<matjaz> če ti pomagajo podatki o geolingvistiki, lahko povprašam
<CrazyLemon> https://sl.wiktionary.org/wiki/Dodatek:Najpogostej%C5%A1e_slovenske_besede/2000
<jabuk1> Dodatek:Najpogostejše slovenske besede/2000 - Wikislovar, prosti slovar
<CrazyLemon> sam 2k :(
<msevwork> jp
<CrazyLemon> or is it!
<CrazyLemon> its 14k!
<CrazyLemon> shraniš seznam
<CrazyLemon> poženeš unique
<CrazyLemon> pa preveriš koliko jih je
<CrazyLemon> easy peasy
<matjaz> pa vmes je beseda "F."
<msevwork> http://www.slovenscina.eu/spletni-slovar/leksikalna-baza
<jabuk1> LEKSIKALNA BAZA ZA SLOVENŠČINO | Sporazumevanje -LEKSIKALNA BAZA ZA SLOVENŠČINO
<jabuk1> Sporazumevanje v slovenskem jeziku
<matjaz> good luck with that :D
<msevwork> 14000 jih je ja
<msevwork> sam ene se ponavljajo
<CrazyLemon> matjaz izločiš vse k so manj k 2chara!
<msevwork> nevem kaj je fora
<CrazyLemon> jah fora je da ne znaš brat
<CrazyLemon> vidiš da so različni viri besed..al ne?
<matjaz> as usual
<zdobbie> cat file.txt | sort | uniq -c | sort -n | head -4000
<msevwork> vidm ja
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> zdobbie, you lose! it's a PDF!
<CrazyLemon> even better! XML ftw!
 * CrazyLemon hides
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/a7/a772f62f11a0d1e1521263cf45955e7dd485d8d147bd4b0615de9143fe55f96a.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> i shall report you to the internet police!
 * zdobbie wiuwiuwiuwiuwiuwiuwiuwiuwiuwiuwiuwiuwiuwiuwiu
<msevwork> ^^forgot to take pills today
<zdobbie> matjaz: pdf2txt file.pdf | sort | uniq -c | sort -n | head -4000
<CrazyLemon> http://static4.fjcdn.com/comments/Oohhh+a+reposter+let+me+call+the+internet+police+_ef466610ba0ecb1787ad438704e6bd65.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<CrazyLemon> torej..zalaufal sm ene mp3je z mplayerjem
<CrazyLemon> zdaj laufa v ozadju
<CrazyLemon> and is out of control!
<msevwork> pismo zamudu sm
<msevwork> kaj delate zanimivga
<msevwork> k ste vsi vključeni zgleda
<msevwork> :D
<zdobbie> memeamo
<slax0r> shiet, msev's here, get back to work, he may have concealed questions
<msevwork> nope
<msevwork> not this time
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JV9wezQByI
<jabuk1> First Look at the $5000 Muse Hobby Laser Cutter - YouTube
<jabuk1> We check out the Muse, Full Spectrum's hobby-class laser cutter priced at $5000. It's a 45 watt CO2 laser that aims to compete with other emerging hobby cutt...
<msevwork> 5000usd hobby :D
<idiotern1> to pa res ni drago
<idiotern1> eni si bicikl kupjo za vec dnara
<idiotern1> pa sploh laserja nima gor
<msevwork> ja tuki loh povrneš investicijo :D
<zdobersek> *muse* hobby
<zdobersek> 5k$ so ubistvu 3 spodobni bicikli
<pitastrudl> 5k€ je 100 mojih biciklov
<slax0r> 5k ni nekaj pretiranega za hobi imho
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon , tist bicikl se še vedno drži
<pitastrudl> :D
<msevwork> itak
<msevwork> sam ne vem kaj je fora laserjev v primerjavi s cncjem
<msevwork> zihr je cnc bl cost-effective
<zdobersek> .yt FRIGGIN LASER BEAMS
<jabuk1> Austin Powers - Sharks with lasers https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh7bYNAHXxw
<slax0r> msevwork: kaj uporablja cnc za izrez?
<msevwork> svedr
<slax0r> in kaj se dogaja z svedrom ko z njim nekaj vrtas/rezes/whatever? :)
<msevwork> ja krha se
<msevwork> sam pomoje v tok in tok letih ne skurš za 5k svedrov
<msevwork> oz. rezkarjev al kko se že imenujejo
<slax0r> saj ni samo sveder/rezkar/whatever, tu je se vse drugo mehansko ki se obrablja
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/irLVYBJ.png
<pitastrudl> well damnit
<slax0r> poleg tega imas se opilke itd
<pitastrudl> stupid youtube
<slax0r> in pa
<slax0r> NIMAS FUKING LASERJA
<slax0r> you lose right there
<msevwork> yeah
<msevwork> potem si zelo luzer
<msevwork> pol nemorš rečt: Mycroft, unleash the lasers :D
<msevwork> https://www.autonomous.ai/deep-learning-robot derp learning robot haha
<jabuk1> Autonomous: Everyday Smart Products
<jabuk1> Autonomous designs and manufactures everyday smart products. Autonomous currently produces the Autonomous Desk and the Personal Robot.
<msevwork> spodj ma roombo zgoraj pa kinect i'd say
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zakaj se ne bi držal? sj ga je mojstr popravu!
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon vem ja, sem ga dal tistemu za pogledat tam blizu supernove
<pitastrudl> :P
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl aleš nima pojma!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitastrudl> hahahaha :D
<pitastrudl> ne sej drgač mi je sam zadno gumo zamenu
<CrazyLemon> but for real
<CrazyLemon> :P
<pitastrudl> ja, sej si dobr zrihut
<pitastrudl> zrihtal*
<CrazyLemon> to je bil pun na trgovino
<CrazyLemon> ..real :>
<pitastrudl> aja sam res
<pitastrudl> :DDDDD
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> in pa ..aleš je overpriced :)
<CrazyLemon> če že js peljem v funsports
<CrazyLemon> good price and good work
<pitastrudl> pa zrihtal mije za 20€ zadnjo gumo pa zracnico se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> sicer ne vem kako je sedaj ko je nov serviser
<pitastrudl> ce se prav spomnem
<pitastrudl> funsports? where is that
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pri banki
<zdobersek> land o' despair
<CrazyLemon> oziroma za banko
<pitastrudl> najs
<pitastrudl> nism vedu
<pitastrudl> še bližje
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pol maš še enga v šalari..mladen
<pitastrudl> hvala
<CrazyLemon> tam pri biomotelu
<CrazyLemon> sam mladen ma čudn urnik..9-12/13 &  16-19
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl www.funsports.si :)
<pitastrudl> sej ma polovico trgovin na obali cudn urnik
<pitastrudl> večina sred dneva ma kar po par urc zaprt
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kako polovica..sj vse delajo 9-21 več ali manj
<CrazyLemon> v Å¡oping centrih
<pitastrudl> "vsi" as in tuš pa supernova
<pitastrudl> :P
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl v luciji ena kolesarska trgovina dela 15-19 :D
<zdobersek> hja
<pitastrudl> ja evo glih ko mi bo guma počla bom hodil tja ene par urc
<pitastrudl> np
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobersek> 6 -15 se trenira
<pitastrudl> 15-19 servisira
<pitastrudl> 19-6 spi
<CrazyLemon> gospa ne trenira neki preveč :D
<pitastrudl> gg ez life?
<CrazyLemon> samo pravijo da ni nobenga..tko da majo lih toliko da so odprti
<CrazyLemon> december pa januar
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/kcFspHieSCWYLkBp-x3oNiYj85ekrM2mfFKoqsRpKS3sZy3chlAYc5TV4UCqmEfEfdkx-aJQ8pnO7fQ=w1920-h1080-rw-no
<smradic> kje ste picke a to se obstaja?
<smradic> op
<speed-> no no
 * pitastrudl puts smradic into a sack, throws the sack in the river, and hurls the river into space.
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/wtsul5owlnay.png
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: ta je tvoj?
<pitastrudl> wat
<zdobbie> ksn kolega?
<zdobbie> sosolc
<speed-> tale lemun je pa hitro razdrazljiv! :D
<zdobbie> no ja
<CrazyLemon> speed- naah.. sam dolocene osebe mi grejo na k... em.. jetra :D
<zdobbie> jst sem se vedno kle
<CrazyLemon> what ^ said
<speed-> pa brez tebe mene ne razumejo
<speed-> ves koliko krat si reso :D
<zdobbie> eno trikrat
<speed-> evo.. zdaj bi ze na spricer mogli
<CrazyLemon> ajde da si napisal gatorade..bi mogoče še šel.. tko pa si ga zgubu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> mogli, in morali!
<CrazyLemon> čez vikend bodo temperature okrog 10°C!
<CrazyLemon> we all know what that means!
<CrazyLemon> insurgency 24/7!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: fwiw zdej spet na udbo hodjo igrat
<zdobbie> na idiotern1 se obracej
<pitastrudl> zdobbie uh ne
<pitastrudl> why
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie fwiw..i don't care about them bots
<zdobbie> jst bom se kak teden pocaku, da mi zverco poslejo
<CrazyLemon> quitaly sounds about right
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: ti si nazadnje taksnga kalibra prpelu
<pitastrudl> kdaj
<pitastrudl> koga
<zdobbie> dost cajta nazaj
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<zdobbie> ^ his exact portrait
<pitastrudl> lol
<idioterna> jsm dons dobu rx 480
<idioterna> tko da verjetno bom kej surgnu
<zdobbie> show-off
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> a lahk tut js eno dobim idioterna
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je mogoče uporabljat samo ta amdgpu driver ane?
<CrazyLemon> ni alternative?
<zdobbie> ya
<zdobbie> (ni)
<CrazyLemon> i don't understand.. could you elaborate pls
<zdobbie> muybe
<zdobbie> .roll aye nay
<jabuk1> aye nay
<zdobbie> yeah
<zdobbie> .roll aye ,nay
<jabuk1> nay
<CrazyLemon> so..maybe?
<zdobbie> more or less
<CrazyLemon> k
<CrazyLemon> dead pixel k ga imam je včasih undead..whats the deal with that?
<CrazyLemon> selfhealing pixel?
<CrazyLemon> yay..steam update
<pitastrudl> still no hl3
<idioterna> na udbi rabm pomoc
<CrazyLemon> če bi igral vs human players bi ti pomagal
<CrazyLemon> tko pa..meh
<speed-> moremo iti enkrat q3
<speed-> da vas razbijem :D
<CrazyLemon> js igram zdaj z dobro ekipo
<CrazyLemon> and its fun!
<pitastrudl> nice
<speed-> http://starecat.com/content/wp-content/uploads/every-game-enemy-team-koreans-my-team-apes.jpg
<CrazyLemon> 28:22..2nd best
<CrazyLemon> a good game indeed!
<skyx> a kdo upoablja stow za dotfiles mejbi? :)
<upd> noo
<speed-> not me
<upd> Poklic	Tajkun, investitor, človekoljub, esperantist, filozof, pisatelj, ekonomist, finančnik, bankir
<upd> tajkun je tud poklic :d
<speed-> a zaposlujejo?
<upd> ne, pomojem je to bolj self-employed
<speed-> :'(
<idioterna> tajkun je tycoon
<speed-> evo to moremo enkrat it
<speed-> OpenTTD :D
<upd> idioterna, ja vem, sam naši mediji so tko tajkun predstavljal
<idioterna> vem ja, k so retarded
<upd> da
<idioterna> js bi z veseljem bil open transport tycoon deluxe
<CrazyLemon> .sskj tajkun
<jabuk1> Ni zadetkov
<CrazyLemon> :(
<speed-> idioterna moremo enkrat odspilat ja :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: tajkun je tujka, zato je ni v sskj
<speed-> a tujke se ne dodajajo?
<yang> nekatere se
<speed-> skoraj cutim neke vrste rasizem tule haha
<yang> nekatere se pa isto zapisejo samo pravim Tycoon=Tajkun, slovensko obrazlozitev je pa recimo upd podal prej
<yang> oz. slovenske sopomenke
<idioterna> .sskj magnat
<jabuk1>      magnát  -a m (ȃ) nav. ekspr., v kapitalističnih deželah zelo bogat in vpliven človek: poročila se je z nekim magnatom / dolarski, industrijski magnat / ti si mi pravi magnat; pren. vaški magnat ♦ zgod. pripadnik višjega plemstva v stari Ogrski in stari Poljski ♪
<idioterna> je slovenska beseda za tajkuna
<idioterna> sam pac slovenski novinarji so nesposobni
<yang> ja
<yang> tudi lahko
<idioterna> pa dolocen politik
<idioterna> k si je zmislu "tajkunizacijo"
<idioterna> no, sej je bil novinar mladine
<idioterna> tko da point ostaja
<idioterna> boj za oblast pac
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzSxX_e-HlI
<jabuk1> FROZEN WONDERLAND - YouTube
<jabuk1> DAY 1317 // 13TH January 2017 // BOHINJ, Slovenia Go follow LTA Twitter // https://twitter.com/livetheadvnture Instagram // http://instagram.com/livetheadven...
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-20
<napsy_> jutro
<metalcamp_> o/
<zdobbie> \o
<msevwork> jutro
<matjaz> sup boiz!
<msevwork> sup boi
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/5qN5CQ0.gif
<matjaz> the face at the end, priceless
<msevwork> lol
<msevwork> tako faco je naredila, kot da spada v to kategorijo :D
<matjaz> exactly
<matjaz> "oh shit, taht's me!"
<slax0r> jutro
<msevwork> mogu bi bit en v publiki z napisom, "Come on, give me that goodness" :D
<slax0r> faaaaake
<msevwork> slax0r, wat up wat up
<slax0r> eh, nothing much
<slax0r> TGIF tho
<msevwork> slax0r, a pol zj nis več v angliji?
<slax0r> nope
<yang> msev-: query
<msevwork> ja yang žal
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> ne bom vidu
<yang> bos pa pol kasneje
<msevwork> zakaj me pa na ta nickname ne napišeš
<msevwork> mi*
<msevwork> al pa clo kle notr
<msevwork> :D
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/URr0KGV.jpg
<msevwork> mmm slax0r
<msevwork> zgleda okusno
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/16179684_1111408748981966_8199869524549794339_o.jpg?oh=f71dbec1e7f63b3f5e04dd05bf9d2fe7&oe=5908A517
<msevwork> wau
<msevwork> ke pa je to CL
<CrazyLemon> msevwork ne prepoznaš?! žalostno msev..žalostno!
<CrazyLemon> pa praviš da rad hodiš v hribe!
<CrazyLemon> hint.. večji del slike je italija :)
<msevwork> aha že vem
<msevwork> "Mangartska jezera" oz. Belopeška al kko se že imenujejo?
<CrazyLemon> correct
<msevwork> na keri grupi si to najdu, a med hribolazci
<msevwork> :D
<zdobbie> umm, to gleda proti Triglavu?
<zdobbie> je to uopce soncni vzhod al zahod?
<zdobbie> spominja me na Ponce ...
<zdobbie> nay
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/up2whi4fgray.png
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie umm.. ne?
<CrazyLemon> msevwork en fotograf
<CrazyLemon> https://podatki.gov.si/
<jabuk> Odprti podatki Slovenije
<napsy> kul
<CrazyLemon> but not really tho
<CrazyLemon> timed out for me :D
<CrazyLemon> zihr laufa na rPiju :(
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> mogoče clo na orangeu
<msevwork> k morjo Å¡parat
<msevwork> :D
<metalcamp_> dat logo
<metalcamp_> ops!
<msevwork> ker
<msevwork> aja opsi
<msevwork> hah
<metalcamp_> kao odprti podatki, nahajajo pa se v .docx
<metalcamp_> aja, saj je api
<metalcamp_> silly me
<msevwork> oh you silly you
<msevwork> :D
<metalcamp_> that was very msev of me
<zdobbie> OPS as in "ops, tegale pa neb smel objavt ..."
<metalcamp_> exactly!
<msevwork> haha metalcamp_ :P indeed it was
<msevwork> Mycroft, how much dust particles are currently in the atmosphere?
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: "Pri pregledu datoteke je prišlo do napake"
<msevwork> spet neodzivna stran
<msevwork> jao no
<msevwork> k seb nj se spravjo
<metalcamp_> ops!
<CrazyLemon> [12:10:56] <CrazyLemon>: zihr laufa na rPiju :(
<CrazyLemon> told u
<msevwork> kle k gledam piše, "S tem virom je nekaj narobe!
<msevwork> "
<msevwork> haha
<metalcamp_> lol drupal 7
<CrazyLemon> vse na gov.si je drupal..a ni? :)
<metalcamp_> ops!
<metalcamp_> dunno
<metalcamp_> da bi vsaj na 8 spravli...
<CrazyLemon> don't be silly
<msevwork> ops ni blo dnara
<msevwork> ops totalno ne dela
<metalcamp_> msevwork: you broke it
<metalcamp_> now fix it
<msevwork> !g Webpages for dummies
<msevwork> i broke the bot too
<msevwork> !g Bots for dummies
<CrazyLemon> PR it
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: don't, he'll call the press
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ if there will be boobies..i wont mind it
<msevwork> CL bom se zmenu da boš mel zasebno seanso s "Hrenovko"
<msevwork> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sm vidu mini konja k je tekal okrog :D
<CrazyLemon> hotu sm ga privezat..pa je zbežal :(
<msevwork> :(
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, zj so se ti pa razblinile sanje o tem da bi mel ponija
<CrazyLemon> msevwork ni poni..mini konj je!
<msevwork> a pol žrebiček :D
<msevwork> a je pr konjih tut tko da če božaš žrebička pol ga mamica več noče
<msevwork> CrazyLemon je hotu da ga mamica več noče!
<CrazyLemon> msevwork don't be silly
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, ma rad mamice!
<CrazyLemon> msevwork don't you have _work_ to do?
<msevwork> I did it
<msevwork> dons je pršu šef, sem zablestel neki novga odkril :D
<msevwork> ja sj mam drgač
<msevwork> grem nazaj CrazyLemon
<msevwork> čavbav
<matjaz> je rekel da je zablestel
<matjaz> ko bi vsaj v branju docsov blestel!
<msevwork> ja to je pa moja Å¡ibka plat :P
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> sj bom pomoje zj med Å¡tudijem spet not padu
<msevwork> k bom mogu knjige brat
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> jest sam mislim, da ti moramo samo predlagat eno dobro orodje za dokumentacijo
<matjaz> tko da ...
<matjaz> Zeal!
<metalcamp_> ali pa mycroft zvezat z dokumentacijo
<matjaz> ja, samo da mu to uspe, bo pa treba dokumentacijo za povezat dokumentacijo v mycroft prebrat :D
<metalcamp_> triggerji pa 'kako', 'ne dela' itd. v irc clientu
<metalcamp_> msevwork frekvenca  fraze 'ne dela' se giblje nekje okrog 600 v zadnjih nekaj letih
<metalcamp_> kaj točno ne dela pa se verjetno lahko razbere s kombinacijo njegovega github profila starranih projektov (če ga ima) in nekega standarnega nabora IT related pojmov
<metalcamp_> glede na te vhodne podatke pa mu mycroft začne brat dokumentacijo
<metalcamp_> matjaz: zealu je potrebno na roke podati vhodne podatke, msevwork ain't got time for that
<metalcamp_> :)
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> https://zealdocs.org/
<jabuk> Zeal - Offline Documentation Browser
<msevwork> looks cool
<msevwork> evo sm ga že naložu :D
<msevwork> tale Zeal mi je crashnu pa freeznu gnome-shell
<msevwork> nevem če ste dobr tole izbral
<msevwork> pomoje ste si dodatno delo nakopal
<msevwork> ful grdo ikono ma
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> https://www.amazon.de/Sennheiser-HD-598Cs-geschlossener-Kopfh%C3%B6rer/dp/B01JP436TS/ref=gbph_img_s-3_2844_48247df3?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_p=db6e1569-ffbc-4e44-8858-1124246b2844&pf_rd_s=slot-3&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=TQCD4BC595S052JK1RZM
<jabuk> Sennheiser HD 598Cs, geschlossener Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik
<jabuk> Sennheiser HD 598Cs, geschlossener Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik
<matjaz> priporočam
<msevwork> ta zeal se mi je dal v panel in noče vn
<msevwork> slabo slabo
<msevwork> xkill neupam naredit na panel
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> dang
<msevwork> slabi docsi
<msevwork> sploh nevem kko to uporabljat
<msevwork> kle gledam Usage pa mi nč ne pomag
<msevwork> a
<msevwork> mogoče bom mogu na youtube pogledat
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> al pa v manpage :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<msevwork> sm ga killal :D
<msevwork> zeala mislm
<msevwork> dobr bom sam to si uredil
<msevwork> zna bit v redu :D
<msevwork> tale zeal
<msevwork> uporabno
<msevwork> ...nč fantje
<msevwork> dost mam za dons
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> lepo se mejte čez vikend!
<metalcamp_> matjaz: imam podoben model, samo odprte
<metalcamp_> 598se
<matjaz> jest mam te, zaprte
<matjaz> probal tudi odprte
<matjaz> oboje so hude
<metalcamp_> mhm
<metalcamp_> meni je trenutno prioriteta nek pameten dac za slušalke
<matjaz> metalcamp_, če najdeš kaj portabilnega, primernega tko za PC kot telefon, prosim poročaj :)
<metalcamp_> matjaz: velja
<yang> http://www.vintag.es/2017/01/83-fantastic-black-and-white-snapshots.html
<jabuk> vintage everyday: 83 Fantastic Black and White Snapshots Documented Everyday Life of Ljubljana, Slovenia in the Early 1960s
<yang> wow
<yang> konzorcij :) https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-MKhzQWySlgo/WHiKOuuaahI/AAAAAAAArb8/pfU445JY6lMM1Z8XwSVwPo-rtcyfCmp8wCLcB/s640/Everyday%2BLife%2Bof%2BLjubljana%252C%2BSlovenia%2Bin%2Bthe%2BEarly%2B1960s%2B%252844%2529.jpg
<upd> https://www.rt.com/on-air/374390-us-presidential-inauguration-ceremony/
<jabuk> US presidential inauguration day On Air — RT
<upd> da vidimo če bo preživel
<yang> baje da je 30 novinarskih kombijev v okolici sevnice, k je zmanjkalo parkingov v sevnici
<yang> Po novem se reče Ljubljana near Sevnica
<upd> ay ay
<Matthai> hoj, eno vprašanje bi imel
<Matthai> specificnemu uporabniku bi rad onemogočil internet na ubuntu sistemu
<Matthai> sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -p all -m owner --uid-owner matejtest -j DROP
<Matthai> če rečem tole
<Matthai> in se prijavim kot matejtest pa rečem curl www.google.com, dobim podatke
<idioterna> --uid-owner vzame uid, afaik
<idioterna> ne vem ce loh username
<idioterna> no, ne vem
<idioterna> ze dolg je kar sm uporablu
<idioterna> nc, later
<Matthai> hmm, isto je če dam 1002
<speed-> device ni treba nastavit?
<speed-> network interface mislim
<Matthai> ne vem, tole sem sicer zgooglal kot the rešitev
<CrazyLemon> poskusi Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> -o eth0
<CrazyLemon> al karkol je interface
<speed-> no idea, jaz sem na ipfw tam pa sploh nevem ce to gre :p
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, isto
<Matthai> mogoče je to kakšna nova network manager fora?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai nič..pol boš mogu guglat še mal :D
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da lahko NM bypassa iptables :)
<Matthai> fak, no
<Matthai> sudo systemctl stop NetworkManager.service
<Matthai> Å¡e kar dela internet
<zdobbie> a to bos frocom internet rezu?
<Matthai> sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<Matthai> isto Å¡e dela
<Matthai> ja, za mulce imam ja :-)
<CrazyLemon> sudo systemctl poweroff pa ne bo delal..zihr :D
<skyx> lp
<tadej> ma kdo tle bitcoine?
<upd> nekateri da
<tadej> kde naj vzamem wallet
<tadej> rabim za 1,2eur coinov za nek placat k je paypal min 10eur...
<upd> wallet za ? linux ?
<upd> bitcoin.org jih ima polno
<tadej> ne vem
<tadej> winse mam
<tadej> in linux
<tadej> a to se na masino da
<upd> ja namestiš kot program
<upd> sam zdej če samo za to rabiš bi bilo fajn eno da ne lovda celega blockchaina
<tadej> kaj je pa to
<upd> tadej, https://multibit.org/
<tadej> https://greenaddress.it/en/
<jabuk> GreenAddress Bitcoin Wallet
<jabuk> GreenAddress Wallet brings the most advanced protection level to your bitcoins without sacrificing usability or control.
<tadej> a lahko pol jaz kupim za 1,2eur coinov? :)
<upd> al pa to, če je tko da ne prenaša blockchaina
<upd> tadej, ne vem kaj bi sploh rad
<tadej> al jih bom mogu pridelat?
<upd> ah
<tadej> domena me pride 1,2eur
<tadej> minimalno nakazilo prek paypala je 10eur
<tadej> z bitcoini pa lahko plasac tocen znesek
<upd> to je samo denarnica za imet/poslat/prejet bitcoine
<tadej> no ocitno to rabim
<upd> ne ti rabiš bitstamp da jih kupiš najprej
<tadej> aje varjanta da mi ti placas z bitcoini jaz ti pa prek paypala nakazem? :D
<upd> jaz jih nimam
<tadej> aja
<tadej> pol rabim bitstamp
<upd> bitstamp, bitfinex, coinbase, sam boš moral dokumente poslat
<upd> naredit bančno nakazilo, jih kupit, pa pol tja poslat za domeno
<upd> do torka ti bo uspel
<idioterna> tadej: za 1.2 ojra ti js poslem coine
<idioterna> sam povej kam
<tadej> too vidis
<tadej> cak :D
<idioterna> pa kok se ti mudi, k zdele nism pr masini
<tadej> cim prej
<tadej> pac k bos lahko:D
<idioterna> ok address dej
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/yvesainthes/status/822270182596952064
<jabuk> natalia on Twitter: "I AM SOBBINGhttps://t.co/f6AmVwqJBb"
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGbrNBfPJoc
<jabuk> Trump Calls Obama On The Eve Of His Inauguration- CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<jabuk> The President-elect squeezes in one last call to Obama to learn about Inauguration protocol. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the official...
<yang> Ha ! https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15977503_1187845094664522_710347334204250628_n.jpg?oh=eb8d38122b41e89a9a52da088418889d&oe=58D8F421
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Melania_Trump&type=revision&diff=761056740&oldid=761050073
<jabuk> Melania Trump: Difference between revisions - Wikipedia
<yang> a so zadeli timing ?
<yang> tadej: za katero domeno placas 1,2 EUR letno ?
<yang> za kateri .tld
<upd> tud .com imaš za 1$ ker računajo na to da boš čez 1y plačal 10$
<yang> aja, to je samo startup price potem
<yang> sem mislu da so kake domene da placas za 10 let 10 usd pa jo imas :)
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-21
<yang> idioterna: spis ?
<upd> http://picpaste.com/pics/737877b46321a2b7fb65656bc6c6d38a.1484965686.jpeg
<Krutec> spi definitivno
<tadej> yang: nek special offer za .site :)
 * tadej sup
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 3.6°C @21.01.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68% jugovzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:38:33, Kulminacija: 12:17:31, Sončni zahod: 16:56:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 17min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/
<jabuk> Ubuntu tutorials
<jabuk> Ubuntu tutorials!
<CrazyLemon> https://video.twimg.com/tweet_video/C2pmVd7WQAEEOXT.mp4 :D
<CrazyLemon> evo msev- neki zate https://liri.io/
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 10.km  Z od BREGINJA @21/01/2017 11:27:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.27+N,+13.3+E
<metalcamp> haha, jabuk je pretirano navdušen nad ubuntu tutorials
<CrazyLemon> its a new feature! :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tis time
<zdobbie> for wat
<zdobbie> https://gfycat.com/ColossalLongBighornsheep
<jabuk> Gfycat GIFs GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<jabuk> Watch this GIF by falconbox on Gfycat. Discover more GIFS online at Gfycat.
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erE1Nf2hCmk
<jabuk> oh boy - YouTube
<jabuk> what just happened
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 6.4°C @21.01.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69% zahodnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:38:33, Kulminacija: 12:17:31, Sončni zahod: 16:56:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 17min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tis riding time
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qrw6Xj5a0nM
<jabuk> Electromagnetic generator 10 kW Free energy device - YouTube
<jabuk> InfinitySAV© http://www.youtube.com/c/FutureEnergy http://infinitysav.com/ infinity.sav@gmail.com Skype InfinitySAVTeam (English) Infinity.SAV (Русский - Rus...
<zdobbie> srecno
<zdobbie> sem mislu, da ze moram jt insurgency spilat
<msev-> CrazyLemon, old liri
<msev-> če bote kj okol mojstrane si pejte peričnik pogledat
<msev-> ej ful lep, pa lepa pot je
<msev-> je*
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t tole je bilo pa naporno
<CrazyLemon> legs hurtin'
<zdobbie> the feck http://www.vecer.com/v-eni-noci-prerezala-gume-na-skoraj-100-avtomobilih-6302977
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTFJl4Q_BxA
<jabuk> Wacky Blues Professors(Prismojeni)- Ragin' Mad - YouTube
<jabuk> Watch Your Mouth, When You Talk To Me! Prismojeni Profesorji Bluesa on: iTunes / Apple Music: http://apple.co/1TcrDkI Spotify: http://spoti.fi/1VUexfr Deezer...
<matjaz> včer sem jih šel prvič poslušat
<matjaz> fak so carjiž
<matjaz> -ž
<metalcamp> dobri so
<metalcamp> kam si šel? v prulčka?
<matjaz> na bledu so bli
<metalcamp> aja
<msev-> dobr ga Å¡opajo
<yang> sem slisal da so v redu band, nisem jih mel se prilike poslusat
<matjaz> čeraj so vsi malo tripal pomojem, sploh basist
<matjaz> včeraj*
<yang> ali igrajo vecinoma prirede ali imajo tudi kaj svojih skladb ?
<matjaz> dost priredb, sproti razlagajop tudi zgodbe za komadi. majo pa tud neki svojih komadov
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16114152_10154191811892091_7799229627527956524_n.jpg?oh=acfe45315b064ada25d9e15765a091a0&oe=590E3CFA
<CrazyLemon> lol
<yang> ta je verjetn v žlahti s sosedovo punco, ta je tud že prvi dan ko je izpit dobila razbila avto
<yang> Å¡e dobr da je foter mehanik
<yang> Matthai: hehe https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmvzWnMorpA#t=3m30s
<yang> oz. matjaz
<matjaz> ja no, čist so odvezani
<yang> Igranje z zobmi se je baje Johhny "guitar" Watsopn spomnil, pa tut Hendrix je obvladal to
<matjaz> ja sej men se zdi, da je kitarostov vzornik
<matjaz> Jimi that is
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqVr5PXycyM
<jabuk> Wacky Blues Professors (Prismojeni) - Guitar solo Live at - YouTube
<jabuk> Blues/rock/acid rock Prismojeni Profesorji Bluesa on: iTunes / Apple Music: http://apple.co/1TcrDkI Spotify: http://spoti.fi/1VUexfr Deezer: http://bit.ly/24...
<yang> Johnny guitar Watson ma tut v redu muzko
<yang> ta je bil poleg glasbene kariere tut cist taprav zvodnik
<yang> ja dobr spila kitaro tale
<yang> slovenc
<msev-> blimp the pimp
<yang> ej msev- a ti kdaj beres query ?
<msev-> berem
<yang> :)
<msev-> sm vidu od une kozmetike :D
<msev-> bom sprobal :)
<msev-> sam stestirat na KIju pa nemorm nč
<yang> ok
<msev-> drgač pa mislm da drži
<msev-> od unih v lekarni je pa dobra gamarde
<msev-> k je in dermatološko testirana in naravna
<msev-> k recimo nuxe k je ful popularna je naravna ni pa dermatološko testirana
<yang> aha
<yang> ta natura siberica ni dermatolosko testirana (na zivalih)
<msev-> to načeloma ni tok dobr :D
<yang> na nekaterih clo pise "not tested on animals - ethical cosmetics" itd.
<yang> tut ni vse kar je v lekarni super
<msev-> ja najbl fix je :D
<msev-> k strokovnjak pregleda sestavo pa to
<yang> http://www.naturasiberica.ru/en/certificate/icea/
<jabuk> ICEA
<yang> when testing raw materials animal testing is prohibited
<yang> • it is prohibited to use animal-originated raw materials which have been produced harming animals, e.g. animal collagen, animal elastin etc.
<yang> mogoce ce ni ful kemije noter
<yang> niti ni tok potrebno dermatolosko testiranje
<yang> ce je vec naravnih sestavin
<yang> tist kar je kemije so pa itak ze drugi potestirali in so raziskave verjetno ze poznane...
<msev-> <yang> tam recimo une amazonke, si sploh ne umivajo las, pa imajo ful lepe lase  --> dirty amazonians :D
<yang> http://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/more/a1772/amazonian-beauty-secrets/
<jabuk> Amazonian beauty secrets
<jabuk> On my trip to the jungle in Ecuador I discovered some of nature's best beautifiers...
<yang> Fora je, da v evropi se prodaja kozmetika, ki deluje ali pa ne deluje (zato da je se vec kupujes)
<msev-> sj vem yang sam vseen je smešn
<msev-> :D
<msev-> vrjetn s kšnim voskom
<msev-> da zadržijo maščobe in se ne izsušijo lasje
<yang> ja
<yang> glina
<msev-> no isti princip
<yang> msev-: v Milerju mas kreme po 500 eur
<yang> pa verjetno ne dosegajo kvalitete cisto navadne amazonske gline k stane lahk 5 eur kila
<msev-> ka pa vem yang
<msev-> loh da so v tisti glini kšne težke kovine
<msev-> da je z rudninami bogato območje
<msev-> pa pol ni dobr :D
<yang> Ce pise ne vem "La prarie" gor pol pa ženske mislijo da k je 500 eur, da je ful bolsa od kreme narjene v Iliriji k je 5 eur...preberes sestavo pa bos videl da je v 95% enaka
<msev-> jp
<yang> temu se rece pac marketing scam
<msev-> zato pa js skoz iz kitajske kupujem
<msev-> yang, da nisi ratov gorenc
<msev-> :D
<yang> eh to ti pa jst odsvetujem
<yang> no upam, da ne kupujes krem iz kitajske
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ne kreme ne
<msev-> samo elektroniko
<yang> ker sem videl ko pridejo kitajci v trgovino, da pokupijo vse kreme in vse cokolade !
<yang> pri nas
<yang> se pravi oni bodo ze vedli kaksne so tiste njihove kreme, bolj kot mi
<msev-> jp
<yang> tej kitajci so prav pojave
<msev-> js sm bil dol aveš to :D
<yang> pridejo in racunajo razmerje med EUR in Juanom na mobitele in ponavad nakupjo za 200 eur robe, sladkarije pa kreme v glavnem :)
<msev-> lol
<yang> res
<yang> krem zmanjka
<yang> pa bajader pa mozart kugl tud
<msev-> pridejo nazaj 1-2kg težje :D
<yang> prov smesni so
<yang> msev-: nisem vedu da si bil na kitajskem
<msev-> Peking Å anghaj Xian
<msev-> sem kupu fake Spyder kombinezon za 15eur
<msev-> :D
<msev-> za smučat
<msev-> k pr ns original samo jakna stane 400eur
<yang> aha
<yang> ja pa isto je pr nas ta original na kitajskem narjen
<matjaz> a hočeš povedat, da je kvaliteta za 15 in 400 eur ista?
<yang> samo marza je taka
<msev-> matjaz, maybe no :D
<matjaz> -maybe
<msev-> yang a boš uvozu eno amazonko
<msev-> mal ji bo treba zobe popravt vidm na uni sliki :D
<yang> haha
<yang> to ni problem
<yang> sej so pocen zobozdravniki na hrvaskem
<yang> ti nardijo filmski nasmeh
<yang> drgac pa BTW.
<yang> zadnjic sem govoril z enim tunizijcem
<yang> okol 45 je star
<yang> prav da ene plombe nima
<yang> pa se vse zobe
<yang> je reku da ne je nic sladkanega
<yang> pa pravi da njegov sin
<yang> ko ma 7 let
<yang> ze 4 plombe :)
<yang> prov razkazoval je zobe
<yang> ce mu slucajno ine bi verjeli da nima plombe
<yang> reku je edino da ga zdaj na starost motijo modrostni
<yang> da jih bo dal zruvat
<yang> ker je z njimi vec tezav ce jih imas kot pa da jih nimas
<msev-> car
<msev-> pa tok enih baklav okol njega
<msev-> pa ni jedu
<msev-> :D
<yang> hehe
<yang> ma sej cukr
<yang> nc dobrega ne dela
<yang> ne zobom ne ostalim  organom
<yang> pa še rediš se
<yang> od cukra najbolj
<msev-> ja lej yang od nečesa je treba umret :D
<msev-> js bom od kokakole
<yang> heh
<yang> v kokakoli je verjetn vec cukra kt vode
<msev-> zato jo pa tok obožujem :D
<zdobbie> msev-: prej te bo kdo z ksnim manualom namahu
<yang> hehe
<msev-> zj se me na Zeal spomnu zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<matjaz> momci, rabim eno uslugo
<matjaz> dejte pogledat, kakšno ime ima caps lock LED na vaših računalih
<matjaz> v /sys/class/leds
<msev-> js nimam caps lock LEDa
<msev-> k mam cheap keyboard
<matjaz> ha!
<matjaz> jokes on you!
<msev-> a maš ti rgb keyboard
<matjaz> jest si zdej Å¡timam, da mi caps lock sveti, ko sem priklopljen na vpn
<zdobbie> matjaz: input0::capslock, input4::capslock
<zdobbie> 2 tipkovnici
<matjaz> ubuntu?
<zdobbie> debian
<zdobbie> so no
<matjaz> k, tnx!
<matjaz> sej pol je verjetno na vseh distrih isto
<zdobbie> prollay
<zdobbie> kko ledico przges?
<LorD_DDooM> input6::capslock ; input0::capslock (fedora)
<matjaz> tudi dve tipkovnici?
<LorD_DDooM> Eno
<zdobbie> matjaz: kko ledico przges?
<zdobbie> plz
<matjaz> echo 1 | sudo tee <brightness v mapci od ledice>
<matjaz> za ugasnit echo 0
<msev-> matjaz fensi
<matjaz> yes, sploh če maš disejblan capslock in je ledica neuporabljena
<msev-> najs
<msev-> hotness
<zdobbie> zomg it works
<matjaz> ofc it does
<zdobbie> WHO WOULD DISABLE CAPSLOCK THO
<matjaz> it's better as ESC
<zdobbie> WAT
<matjaz> I use it as ESC
<msev-> dobra ja
<msev-> lažje dostopaš s prsti
<msev-> če maš small women hands
<matjaz> it burns
<msev-> like me :D
<msev-> sj mam js tut matjaz :D
<msev-> men so lepše take :D
<msev-> zj delam sunrise and sunset skill za mycrofta :D
<matjaz> zomg it works!
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2MFN8PTF6Q
<jabuk> Hey, hey, hey... THIS IS LIBRARY! - YouTube
<jabuk> Passionate student stops protest at the University of Washington's Odegaard Library.
<matjaz> https://paste.sh/4mfn0ZlM#BxkIby763tiMH8GjZHv2qcCK
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<msev-> sm shranu tole matjaz
<msev-> :D
<msev-> če bom mel kdaj tako tipkovnico :D
<msev-> mogoče bom clo vse tipke mel osvetljene
<msev-> ne samo 1
<CrazyLemon> joze /  sys  class  leds  ls
<CrazyLemon> input2::capslock  input2::numlock  input2::scrolllock
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<zdobbie> joze?
<CrazyLemon> <- joze
<msev-> doma se mi je naložil zeal čist fine
<msev-> pa je odpru gui
<msev-> u službi pa ne
<zdobbie> jutr se sprav na KI
<zdobbie> popingej
<zdobbie> pa bomo pomagal
<msev-> sj se loh od kle :D
<msev-> že dons
<msev-> ni treba :D
<msev-> bom pognal verbose v terminalu pa pogledal kaj pove
<msev-> kaj ga zmot
<msev-> drgač pa nice tale zeal
<matjaz> je najs
<matjaz> sam ga kar zbriš
<matjaz> itak nč ne bereš
<CrazyLemon> a gre kdo surgeat?
<matjaz> rokomet
<msev-> matjaz, a pypi loh dobiš notr v zeal
<msev-> da searchaš čez module
<msev-> al pakete al kko se jim reče
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: na udbo se spravljajo
<zdobbie> spravljamo?
<CrazyLemon> meh..udba
<CrazyLemon> js bi Å¡el na public..ruse pwnat
<CrazyLemon> ne pa na udbo bote
<msev-> kvajzj to kr zamrznu mi je mouse cursor
<msev-> pa miška dela
<zdobbie> "to miska mala! to mi delej!"
<msev-> haha
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sam tipkovnico mam
<msev-> no sj v gnomeu se kr da samo s tipkovnico :) ampak vseen
<msev-> "alt f2 r" ni pomagal
<msev-> meh need to reboot
<msev-> k windows je tale linux
<msev-> nč ne dela
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> torej.. če želi kdo joinat insurgency na public
<CrazyLemon> i'm on steam
<matjaz> ejga lynxlynxlynx a bo? :)
<upd> 0.o
<slax0r> kek
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/21/shia-labeouf-starts-4-year-livestream-to-protest-trump/
<jabuk> Shia LaBeouf starts a 4-year livestream to protest TrumpEngadgetEngadgetsavesharesavesharesavesharesavesharesavesharesaveshareear iconeye icontext file
<jabuk> If you were determined to make a political protest through art, and had the luxuries of both fame and modern technology?  For Shia LaBeouf, it's simple: start a...
<yang> artists
<Syslq> OMG, somebody in .si is actually using ubuntu
<Syslq> Sem bil prepričan, da je šala
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-22
<CrazyLemon> https://stats.lineageos.org/
<jabuk> LineageOS Statistics
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kako slediš strava routeu ki si ga zrisal na PCju?
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.strava.com/discover-a-new-route-follow-it-from-your-phone-7749/
<jabuk> Discover a New Route, Follow It from Your Phone
<CrazyLemon> tale pravi da je routes list...ampak tega ni v appu
<CrazyLemon> ah..nvm
<CrazyLemon> v record activity izbereš puščico pa nato tam dobiš route
<yang> msev-: query
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10.5°C @22.01.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 28% severovzhodnik 2.1 m/s (7.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:37:44, Kulminacija: 12:17:48, Sončni zahod: 16:57:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 20min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> ja pejt!
<CrazyLemon> naah man..its resting day
<CrazyLemon> včeraj sm tam na 3/5 poti doživel total energy loss :D
<CrazyLemon> it was a pain
<CrazyLemon> vs čas sm iskal trafiko da si kupim cukr :D
<idioterna> wuss.
<CrazyLemon> na-a
<zdobbie> 3/5? ze po 40 minutah?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 72*
<CrazyLemon> zdaj vidim da sm mal preveč ambiciozno štartal
<CrazyLemon> v prvi minuti sm mel že 40km/h avg
<zdobbie> ja seveda
<zdobbie> ce zvis na hribu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie že..ampak štartal sm pri pokopališču! its flat there!
<yang> bolje štartati na pokopalisču, kot pa končati na pokopališču
<CrazyLemon> start pa finish sta na enakem mestu
<idioterna> even the bible says so
<CrazyLemon> aye
<zdobbie> 15:30
<zdobbie> pokuru tadrug paket robcev
<zdobbie> HashtagFML
<idioterna> jsm se sankal s froci zdele
<idioterna> zjutri sm pa baki sporget montiru
<CrazyLemon> too much drugs thru your nasal cavity
<yang> a mate se kaj snega tm
<idioterna> ker sem idiot sem v zivo zmontiru 5 zil v trifazno dozo
<idioterna> tle je sneg ja
<idioterna> v kaslju
<yang> kle ga je bolj za vzorec
<yang> sicer je poledenelo se vedno po tleh
<yang> sem imel problem z avtom na parkirisce pridt
<yang> ko je bil klanc leden
<CrazyLemon> pri nas je tudi
<CrazyLemon> 'snežak' še vedno vztraja
<yang> nihce ne kida pr nas parkirisca
<idioterna> pa ti dej ane
<yang> Mestna obcina pravi, da je zdej nas problem kdo bo skidal za rampami
<zdobbie> be the change you want to see in your parkway
<yang> do ramp se drajsamo po ledu v glavnem
<zdobbie> zimske radosti
<yang> s temi rampami smo ko v nekem zaporu, RFID kontrola pa evidenca pa to
<idioterna> jamr jamr jamr
<yang> ampak brez tega bi pa bilo se slabs za parkirat
<idioterna> da bi avto prodal pa se vozu z busom, to pa ne
<yang> sej se vozim z busom
<yang> kadar grem v center
<yang> sej ni druge moznosti
<yang> nimas kje avta pustit razen v garazni hisi
<speed-> mene pa plava cona nervira :D
<yang> ja se tam v mestu ko bi lahko parkiral pa je plava cona
<speed-> v ms so ze to uvedli...
<yang> ja sej v LJ je to ze par let
<speed-> ka si ti nor to bo potrebna vstaja
<speed-> :D
<yang> te parkirne hise so pa 2-3 eur/ura
<yang> Globa za neplacano parkiranje bo v Ljubljani 12 EUR namesto 40 eur
<yang> kar pomeni, da lahko reskiras
<yang> ce te dobijo pac placas kazen, k ni vec tolk visoka
<yang> jaz sicer vedno kupim listek
<matjaz> 12 eur? source?
<matjaz> na bledu je fakin 80
<matjaz> pa nič parkirišč
<zdobbie> hja, turisti majo dnar!
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo parkirišče na bledu? its not like tourist visit bled
<zdobbie> inb4 se CrazyLemon zapelje z avtom do pokopalisca, da ven kolo, se vozaka slabo urco, in z avtom odpelje nazaj domov
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie true..včasih se vrnem nazaj pa je vse polno zaradi pogreba
<CrazyLemon> to se je zgodilo cca.4-5x :)
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/mol-znizuje-kazni-za-napacno-parkiranje-oz-uvaja-dodatno-parkirnino-12-evrov/405977
<jabuk> MOL znižuje kazni za napačno parkiranje oz. uvaja dodatno parkirnino 12 evrov :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Na ljubljanski mestni občini nameravajo uvesti " odpustek " za neplačnike parkirnine na plačljivih prometnih conah po prestolnici. Voznikom naj bi redarji zaračunavali dodatnih 12 evrov parkirnine.
<CrazyLemon> _dodatnih_ ?
<CrazyLemon> Vozniki, ki jim je potekel parkirni listek, v Ljubljani ne bodo več kaznovani za napačno parkiranje, temveč bodo lahko plačali le dodatno parkirnino, ki naj bi znašala 12 evrov.
<CrazyLemon> to je samo za tiste ki jim poteče listek
<matjaz> tako je
<matjaz> se mi je zdelo malo fishy
<idioterna> cudn da rtvslo ne pise o glavni spremembi
<yang> Novi mestni odlok pa je najpresenetljivejši v 9. členu, kjer je skoraj neverjetno predlagano znižanje kazni za prometni prekršek, natančneje za voznike, ki za svoja parkirana vozila na območju časovno omejenega parkiranja niso plačali parkirnine oz. jim je parkirni listek potekel.
<yang> ne rabis met listka
<idioterna> ja ampak ce pride pajk pote je pa drazje
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> "na območju časovno omejenega parkiranja" - to niso vsa parkirna mesta :)
<idioterna> pa po novem lahko pajka kdorkoli poklice
<yang> pajk pride v primeru da se naserjes izven parkirnega placa
<idioterna> tut biciklisti!
<matjaz> no, ne splača se ne plačat parkirnine v glavnem
<yang> heh
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sms/app parking reservation ftw :)
<yang> mene je enkrat en zaparkiral tule doma
<yang> pa pajk sploh ne more po klancu gor
<yang> k je streha nad klancem
<yang> ne pride skoz
<yang> je pa fajn da je streha nad klancem, drugace bi bilo se tam vedno vse poledenelo
<idioterna> ce pa ne skidas k zapade
<yang> Sej ne rabim samo jaz vedno kidat, naj se kdo drug prime za lopato
<idioterna> yang: ja pol pa ni skidan
<idioterna> k tko razmislas
<yang> Ce je blčo kdaj skidano, sem jaz skidal, zdej nej pa se kdo drug
<yang> sej se vsi vozimo tam
<yang> sicer imamo tud izvajalca ki s frezo pride
<yang> samo verjetno ni placan za tisti del
<yang> skida, kar ima v pogodbi za skidat
<yang> samo enkrat sem dozivel da je prisel mini bager in je celo parkirisce skidal, takrat ko je blo preko pol metra snega
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> skidi, pa se naus
<CrazyLemon> danes je 3 year anniversary of insurgency!
<zdobbie> and we already playin!
<CrazyLemon> you*
<idioterna> us
<CrazyLemon> je kaj pametnega bilo releasano?
<CrazyLemon> arrival sm vidu da je sam dvdsrc
<pitastrudl> jap
<pitastrudl> cakamo na bluray
<CrazyLemon> F BRIP
<CrazyLemon> webrip ali dvdrip ftw
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, Taboo
<matjaz> .imdb taboo
<jabuk> Taboo |14 Jan 2002 80 min| Drama, Horror, Mystery
<jabuk> Six young adults struggle with their personal demons while staying at a secluded mansion during a dark and stormy night where a seemingly innocent game of 'taboo' brings out their inter-most secrets which soon leads to murder.
<jabuk> IMDB:3.6/10 (1,604 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: 2.4/5 2064 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0288243
<matjaz> nope
<CrazyLemon> matjaz horror..meh
<zdobbie> taboo smo ze obdelal
<matjaz> ne ta
<matjaz> smo ane, se mi je zdel
<CrazyLemon> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3647998/
<jabuk> Taboo (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb
<jabuk> Created by Chips Hardy, Tom Hardy, Steven Knight.  With Tom Hardy, David Hayman, Jonathan Pryce, Richard Dixon. Adventurer James Keziah Delaney builds his own shipping empire in the early 1800s.
<CrazyLemon> ampak to ni film :D
<matjaz> tv shows are better anyway
<CrazyLemon> come on dude..work with me
<matjaz> I can't, pogledam zelo malo filmov
<CrazyLemon> če pa f kino hodiš!f kino!
<matjaz> ja sej! to so pa edini filmi ki jih pogledam more or less :D
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> .imdb passengers
<jabuk> Passengers |24 Oct 2008 93 min| Drama, Mystery, Romance
<jabuk> A grief counselor working with a group of plane-crash survivors finds herself at the root of a mystery when her clients begin to disappear.
<jabuk> IMDB:5.9/10 (28,220 glasov) | Tomato: 4.0/10 30 reviews (users: 2.9/5 29414 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0449487
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<pitastrudl> ko za las opraviš nek težek predmet
 * pitastrudl is oddahne
<matjaz> Å¡portna vzgoja? :P
<pitastrudl> ah ne, to vsak dan opravim vsaj enkrat
<yang> nekdo se je odlocil lopatati zunaj
<zdobbie> ti?
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: kter?
<pitastrudl> zdobbie podaktovne strukture in algoritmi
<matjaz> pol si pa zdej certificiran JSON pomagač za msev-
<pitastrudl> mislim da msev- ve več o JSON kot jaz
<pitastrudl> mogoče lahk ON men pomaga
<pitastrudl> :P
<zdobbie> ne vem
<zdobbie> on pa ni tegale predmeta naredu!
<pitastrudl> rip
<yang> 20:42 < FonziScheme> anyone buying Trumpcoin?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A23jAElrRWY
<jabuk> Khadas Vim Open Source TV Box - Gearbest.com - YouTube
<jabuk> Product link (buy here): 2G + 8G: http://gbe.st/0fZBKe 2G + 16G: http://gbe.st/j4uFPQ ★【Goodbye 2016 Sale】: http://gbe.st/4xmQy9 ✿【UMi Global Launch】: http:/...
<CrazyLemon> best..english...ever
<matjaz> kar zanimiva kištica
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/823212055322853382
<jabuk> WikiLeaks on Twitter: "Trump Counselor Kellyanne Conway stated today that Trump will not release his tax returns. Send them to: https://t.co/cLRcuIiQXz so we can."
<CrazyLemon> ce ni to en BS js ne vem kaj je :)
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/jimmydoris1986/status/822975270470742016
<jabuk> James on Twitter: "BREAKING NEWS -Search and Rescue Teams continue searching for the missing 500,000 people that #Trump said attended his #Inauguration #Trump https://t.co/df84jAgqcX"
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-15
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> hai
<matjaz> o7
<zdobbie> outfit 7?
<matjaz> *salute*
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> ti si git pro
<speed-> kak bi nastavo, da mi kosi ene fajle
<zdobbie> cega
<speed-> pa ene binary fajle mam gor
<speed-> pa bi rad da mi to prekosi
<speed-> ne da se nabira
<speed-> ce je kaka opcija :)
<slax0r> prekosi?
<slax0r> wut? :)
<speed-> ja
<slax0r> ka to mislis prekosi?
<speed-> ja ka mi overwrita fajl
<speed-> oz
<slax0r> zakaj mas binary na git? :P
<speed-> ka mi starega zbrise
<speed-> zato ka mamo ene assetse
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ka nebi biu vec na repo?
<speed-> ja
<speed-> stara verzija
<speed-> ker se samo latest nuca
<slax0r> kaj mas jih vec? file.1, file.2, itd?
<slax0r> vsako verzijo v svojon fajli?
<slax0r> ali ti bi rad komplet iz history zbriso?
<slax0r> ce bi rad history popravlal te bos mel nevole :)
<speed-> dejansko assetsi so tak
<speed-> ka se ne dela tam nic
<speed-> samo das gor
<speed-> sharas naceloma :D
<speed-> tak ka lejkot udi reseteran head celi cajt recimo temu tak
<speed-> samo vseeno bi bilo bolj prakticno ce bi lejko kak dropal stare fajle :)
<slax0r> git rm --cached file ti bo zbrisal file iz repositoryja, samo ce ti ga potem ker spet nazaj doda, nemres nic, razen ce das v .gitignore, pa upas da bo prej updejal .gitignore kak bo ponovno dodal, ali pa nebo forcal :D
<slax0r> ce pa mas to vse v enem binary fajlu, pa bi rad stare verzije zbrisal iz history, se da, samo je jebeno, pa same probleme bos mel te, ker te morejo vsi rebasat, ne mergat, pa force update moras naredit
<slax0r> ali se pa nikak ne razmima :D
<speed-> ce dam git rm --cached
<speed-> ge de mi izbrisal te fajl
<speed-> iz celoga historya
<speed-> pa te samo zadnjega pushan gor ali kak? :)
<speed-> ali samo iz zadnjega commita zbrise?
<speed-> saj bom probal pa ti javim :D
<speed-> ce je to to :D
<slax0r> v commitih file ostane, ce se prav spomnim
<speed-> ja ja samo je latest verzija ali?
<slax0r> ne, pac kak so bli commitani :D
<slax0r> ce hoces potem zadnjega nazaj
<slax0r> ga dodaj
<slax0r> pa commitaj
<speed-> ok bom probal
<speed-> samo trenutno se morem nekaj za sluzbo delati :D
<slax0r> jebes sluzbo :)
<speed-> do 19.2 sem jim suzenj
<speed-> :p
<msev-> kdo je kle pol največji strokovnjak za vlaganje v kriptovalute...zj vem da ste vsi šmeksi k ste taprav cajt kupil bitcoine ampak js sm prepozn tko da me zanima kaj se zj splača :D..da si kupm pol aston martina iz 1000eur :D
<slax0r> idioterna
<matjaz> msev-, prepozen si
<slax0r> ^ false
<slax0r> ti samo vlozi
<slax0r> po kredit na banko
<slax0r> pa all-in
<zdobbie> rajs na KI zacni pomagat kuhat
<zdobbie> bolj stabiln biznis
<msev-> ah jurčka loh pogrešim :D
<msev-> če se market sesuje
<slax0r> to dvomim da se bo, razen ce bojo drzave redno stopile na prste crypto svetu
<idioterna> msev-: where were you in 2010?
<slax0r> punce je lovil
<slax0r> zdaj pa se je odlocil da je lazje loviti punce v lambotu kot v pezoju
<idioterna> well
<idioterna> odvisno kaksne punce lovis
<idioterna> une k jih js so ponavad bl offroad
<msev-> ma ja par let nazaj bi mogu vs kj poslušat pa se usmert v to
<msev-> sam sm bil preveč zblojen
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> idioterna je bil enostano premalo prepricljiv takrat
<msev-> pa že tkt je mel ful keša, kaj mi je blo da sm bil tak pussy da nism vložil nč :)
<idioterna> lihkar sm podpisu se eno kul pogodbo
<idioterna> tko da
<idioterna> dnar kr leti name
<msev-> pismo idioterna ti bi mogu nam vodt finance :D
<slax0r> a sem lahko tvoj prijatelj?
<msev-> pa bi pobral 10% od vsakega na leto :D
<msev-> za storitve
<idioterna> loh izpolnis prijavnico
<idioterna> ne pozabt odklukat da poznas tut yanga, dobis dodatne tocke
<msev-> slax0r, a ustrezaš vsem zahtevanim lastnostim? :)
<idioterna> sej ne vem ce ve kaj so vse zahtevane lastnosti
<msev-> ravno v tem je trik pri tvojem procesu izbire :D
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> po pravic povedan sm js dost shitty prjatu, k nimam hise na morju pa jahte pa ne vem kaj se rabs
<idioterna> da je folk prjatu s tabo
<CrazyLemon> jahta je so '00
<CrazyLemon> jadrnice so in..aktivne počitnice pa to
<idioterna> ne spremlam tolk scene
<CrazyLemon> seveda ne..če nič ne vlagaš v jadrnice/jahte
<slax0r> ^
<idioterna> nc
<idioterna> sm pa slisu da so graficne kartice the next big coin
<idioterna> nikjer jih ne mors kupt
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne..mimovrste je poln grafičnih
<msev-> kšn katamaran bi bil še bl sexi
<idioterna> vem na pamet url
<msev-> enkrat sm zadel 1 teden z jadrnico dobr je blo :D
<idioterna> na unga k bi ga zdej loh ze kupu
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš msev- ..boljše da daš teg 1k € v aktivne počitnice z jadrnico kot pa metat stran v kojne
<idioterna> http://www.sunreef-yachts.com/en/sunreef-74
<jabuk> Sunreef 74 - Sunreef Yachts
<jabuk> The Sunreef 74 marked a new era in lifestyle at sea, meeting the expectations of the most demanding clientèle searching for a spacious, long range …
<CrazyLemon> fajn ti bo..pa ne boš vsakih 5min čekiral kakšna je vrednost :)
<CrazyLemon> speaking of which
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11602.50, low: 10801.00, high: 11697.28, bid: 11603.96, ask: 11637.27
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 1079.18427447 (0.0930763 BTC)
<msev-> ja bolan je tale idioterna :D
<msev-> če zadanem na EU jackpot bomo žurko kle gor nardil
<msev-> bom za tvoj kolo dedicateov en spot idioterna, bo safe :D
<CrazyLemon> a tko mal jih boš povabu... prekleta kurba gorenjska
<idioterna> ma
<msev-> ja vsi iz core ubuntu-si teama ane :D
<msev-> mogoče še legacy yang hahah :D
<msev-> morm rečt da mi nč ne piše na ZS tko da nevem kko da ravn teb idioterna :D
<idioterna> no idea
<CrazyLemon> sj itak vse bere prek ubuntulog ... kaj se sekiraš če ti ne odpiše
<CrazyLemon> ti kr tukaj napiš bo on že prebral
<msev-> no...menjajmo temo, dons sm dobu lih amazefit :), Å¡e kle sm zajebal za 50eur namest da bi od dzonyja kupu #gorenjskostboli :D
<msev-> a ma kdo kšn brushless handheld gimbal za prodat mejbi? :D
<msev-> oziroma še bolš če bi bil wearable da ga lahko na čelado dam ob plezanju, ziplineih itd
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny za kok prodaš amazefit? :D
<idioterna> btw, google isce 500 ljudi v zurichu, ce koga zanima taka kariera
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a ti greš
<slax0r> msev-: v sredo sem spet v lj ;)
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> jsm dobu boljsi deal
<slax0r> nagovori 500 ljudi da pridejo delat za nas in dobis dozivljensko placo in ti ni treba delat vec nic?
<CrazyLemon> well if is not good enough for you ...
<idioterna> mah
<idioterna> delat nic mi tko ni treba
<idioterna> ampak sem probal nic delat in
<idioterna> sem kar dolgo zdrzal, i guess
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: 50€ k si glih ti
<idioterna> drugace bi blo 35? :)
<dz0ny> pa se nova pasceka dobis :)
<slax0r> ne vem zakaj sem prebral 50kEUR
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sure..why not :)
<CrazyLemon> sej ne da rabim..ampak lih tok da mseva mal žre :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny paypal ali TRR? :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ali imaš large hands? :D
<dz0ny> paypal
<dz0ny> nope :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa paščki? a so tudi za normal peoples wrists? :D
<dz0ny> china :)
<dz0ny> tko da za male in velke ljudi
<CrazyLemon> no paypal me on pvt :)
<slax0r> paypal
<slax0r> pfff
<slax0r> litecoin public address
<slax0r> DONE
<slax0r> public key*
<slax0r> zivite v zgodovini :P
<CrazyLemon> litecoin private key or GTFO
<dz0ny> prav da si busy
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ni problema
<slax0r> cak da zgeneriram novega
<slax0r> lahko ga potem kar dalje uporabljas za svoja placila
<slax0r> obljubim da ga bom jaz zbrisal
<slax0r> tako da si 100% varen
<CrazyLemon> slax0r works for me!
<msev-> slax0r, kul a po 16.00 maš že cajt?
<slax0r> ob 16ih upam da bom ze nazaj doba drzal zeno za bedro
<slax0r> doma*
<msev-> haha kvalitetno
<zdobbie> brz vprasi, ce lahko pomagas ...
<msev-> CrazyLemon, me že žre :D
<msev-> ti veš kko delat z mano :D
<zdobbie> *rawr*
<msev-> *miaw*
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/e5HQE2w.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/AgencijaZaVarnostPrometa/videos/1672695162753703/
<jabuk> Zoki car in Agencija za varnost prometa... - Agencija za varnost prometa
<jabuk> Zoki car in Agencija za varnost prometa svetujeta o nevarnosti uporabe mobilnih telefonov med vožnjo
<CrazyLemon> influencer ali urbani pavijan :DD
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/26733503_1954111694628997_8187243538858942681_n.jpg?oh=d96e3ec823a85055b8c4db64dea9925f&oe=5AB235D9
<idioterna> hud je name
<idioterna> 17:44<yang|work> Ajde srecno, vidim, da ne odpisujes vec.
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-16
<napsy> lp
<napsy> CrazyLemon: dobra :-)
<metalcamp> jutro!
<speed-> jo
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/bgfnb3gaf7a01.png
<matjaz> amazing
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> also old
<zdobbie> aren't we all
<slax0r> jaz nisem
<slax0r> mam komaj rosnih 19
<b4d> jutro
<msev-> hahaha legendarno
<msev-> tale klip
<msev-> #vlaknine
<msev-> kko se že napiše skripto
<msev-> lol
<msev-> aja ne sj dela
<msev-> kko ta amazefit zj uporabljam
<msev-> ne znam nč upravljat :D
<slax0r> das ga v skatlo
<msev-> aha iz leve strani potegnem
<slax0r> neses v trgovino
<slax0r> in poves da si prebutast za tole
<slax0r> hue hue hue
<msev-> evo že znam :D
<zdobbie> ^ genius
<msev-> I'm amaze
<msev-> and fit
<matjaz> AMAZFIT
<matjaz> ne AMAZEFIT
<matjaz> ffs
<matjaz> .yt you're welcome
<jabuk> Dwayne Johnson - You're Welcome (From "Moana") https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79DijItQXMM
<matjaz> ^
<msev-> če sm dal notr en wifi
<msev-> pa ni dobr pa hočm dodat druzga
<msev-> kko to nardim
<msev-> noče mi updateat ure pismo
<msev-> ffs
<msev-> :D
<speed-> btc to 2k ?
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> BY DECEMBER
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9350.00, low: 9350.00, high: 11750.00, bid: 9349.61, ask: 9350.00
<slax0r> ce bo tak slo naprej bo BY FEBRUARY
<speed-> glej ti to
<speed-> za 400 eur je padel v 3min :D
<slax0r> futures je jutri :)
<slax0r> treba je ceno spravit dol ;)
<zdobbie> I SAID TI
<zdobbie> I FUCKING SAID IT
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 11500.00, low: 11191.59, high: 14394.36, bid: 11500.00, ask: 11530.31
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9499.79, low: 9100.10, high: 11750.00, bid: 9450.03, ask: 9499.77
<slax0r> woop woop
<slax0r> discount prices
<msev-> zakaj mam sam 4 Å¡porte prikazane tm
<msev-> nimam recimo kolesarjenja pa plezanja
<msev-> v appu pa je
<slax0r> because bitcoin is crashing
<slax0r> AAAAAA
<slax0r> world burning
<slax0r> this is the end my friends
<zdobersek> .yt this is not the end
<jabuk> This Is Not The End - Fieldwork | Edge of Tomorrow Trailer Soundtrack - HQ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32eywT-bQhQ
<zdobersek> (jk it is)
<msev-> save yo kids save yo momma
<slax0r> we are doomed
<dz0ny> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9718.88, low: 9100.10, high: 11750.00, bid: 9671.56, ask: 9718.88
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/UTdE?javascript
<slax0r> o____________________O
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> ceprov tole je lahko optional size
<slax0r> ja saj, to je ok
<slax0r> ampak not-not
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9881.42, low: 9100.10, high: 11750.00, bid: 9861.12, ask: 9881.30
<slax0r> pff
<slax0r> gdax je prek 10k
<slax0r> 20k by february!
<msev-> a pol ta nova verzija nad 1.3 od amazfita ma možnost kontrole svetlosti backlighta
<msev-> sam k nemorm posodobit pismo
<zdobbie> as na sihtu?
<msev-> ne sm koristu plus ure zle :D
<slax0r> lies
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 7.km  V od KOČEVJA @16/01/2018 13:30:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.66+N,+14.95+E
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 928.09064952 (0.0930853 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 10055.95, low: 9100.10, high: 11750.00, bid: 10056.07, ask: 10098.98
<CrazyLemon> stupid btc
<slax0r> stfu
<slax0r> my precious btc
<CrazyLemon> ustfu
<CrazyLemon> tis stupid
<slax0r> kaj pa to, ko sem danes dobil potrjeno verifikacijo na bitstampu?
<slax0r> samo vec kot mesec dni so rabli
<b4d> slax0r: wow, meni so jo en teden nazaj v 2 dneh
<zdobersek> "Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 928.09064952 (0.0930853 BTC)"
<zdobersek> a loh popravte to
<zdobersek> ni dost natancno imho
<slax0r> premalo decimalk?
<zdobbie> vsaj 3
<slax0r> "Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 928.09064952000 (0.0930853000 BTC)"
<slax0r> done
<b4d> :D
<slax0r> a bo bubble burst?
<slax0r> :)
<zdobbie> ne vem ti povedat
<zdobbie> premalo decimalk
<slax0r> zdobbie: "Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 928.0906495200000000000 (0.093085300000000000 BTC)"
<slax0r> probaj zdaj
<zdobbie> caki, to ma poseben matematicni izraz
<zdobbie> significant decimal point?
<zdobbie> i.e. don't fokken zero me boi
<slax0r> tak si kot rimljan....
<slax0r> 0 matters!
<dz0ny> zero down rounding
<metalcamp> .tfc
<metalcamp> jabuk broken again
<CrazyLemon> .tfc?
<slax0r> this fucking channel
<slax0r> author: zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> .tfc was never a thing
<slax0r> twas
<slax0r> twat
<slax0r> hue
<slax0r> hue
<slax0r> hue
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/search?q=tfc&type=Commits&utf8=%E2%9C%93
<jabuk> Search · tfc · GitHub
<jabuk> ircbot - Preprost irc bot
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-17
<zdobbie> "oh let me just fix that" https://media.giphy.com/media/xUNd9S758T20VN5Dna/giphy.gif
<metalcamp> jutro!
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9370.20, low: 8205.38, high: 10878.61, bid: 9370.20, ask: 9390.41
<metalcamp> it's goin' down! /o\
<sasa84> .imdb dark 2017
<sasa84> .yt žnj
<jabuk> Suzie Q - ŽNJ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlgaOvjYdTs
<sasa84> .imdb dark
<sasa84> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5753856/?ref_=nv_sr_1
<jabuk> Dark (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb
<jabuk> Created by Baran bo Odar, Jantje Friese.With Oliver Masucci, Karoline Eichhorn, Jördis Triebel, Louis Hofmann. A family saga with a supernatural twist, set in a German town, where the disappearance of two young children exposes the relationships among four families.
<sasa84> a je tole kdo že gledal?
<idioterna> ne se
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> < ne mara grozljivk
<matjaz> dz0ny, tole je dost podobno STranger Things
<matjaz> eni pravijo da celo boljše
<sasa84> dz0ny, jaz tudi ne...samo trailer se mi ni zdel tako grozen
<sasa84> javim po 1. epizodi :D
<pitastrudl> digitalocean povečal droplete for de sejm prajs
<pitastrudl> oujea
<pitastrudl> https://blog.digitalocean.com/new-droplet-plans/
<jabuk> Kicking Off the New Year with New Droplet Plans
<matjaz> u, najs!
<matjaz> moram zmigrirat
<pitastrudl> ni treba, sam resizaš
<pitastrudl> razen če migriraš iz drugje
 * sasa84 postavi žičnato ograjo!
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 8279.99, low: 8205.38, high: 10300.00, bid: 8275.00, ask: 8280.00
<zdobbie> itshappening.gif
<zdobbie> slax0r: sellin'?
<jabuk> M 3.4 > 7.km SV od KOBARIDA @17/01/2018 11:22:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.29+N,+13.64+E
<Guest40774> 2k sem vam pravo!!!
<zdobbie> gdo je to pravo
<speed-> jaz sem to pravo!
<zdobbie> gdo pa je to pravo pred teboj?
<zdobbie> TO SEM BIA JAZ
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km JV od BOVCA @17/01/2018 13:22:15  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.58+E
<napsy> trese se slovenija dans
<idioterna> ja k je crypto meka
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wuro sm prejel.. hvala
<dz0ny> a skatla je prezivela?
<dz0ny> i was very cheap :D
<CrazyLemon> vse preživelo.. pisavo pa maš podobno meni.. tis awful :P
<dz0ny> haha
<CrazyLemon> sam hudiča..res se ful dobro vidi ko je direktna svetloba gor
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 8270.21, low: 8059.20, high: 10190.00, bid: 8270.21, ask: 8298.19
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 693.454669727 (0.0863229 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> nice..2k by feb.
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 4.km JV od BOVCA @17/01/2018 15:22:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.6+E
<speed-> BTC hue hue
<speed-> pod 8k smo
<matjaz> \o/
<matjaz> Å¡e mal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny maš kakšen kul link za tole uro? watchfaces pa to
<CrazyLemon> pa kako se da metric ffs :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ^
<matjaz> settings - common
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> v appu na telefonu so nastavitve!
<matjaz> seveda
<matjaz> za watchface pa ne vem
<matjaz> če kaj dobiš poročaj :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a ti tudi mas to?
<matjaz> mhm
<matjaz> we're watch bros!
 * CrazyLemon does power ranger hi5 stuff
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kaj pa date format? :)
<matjaz> pri meni je 01-17
<matjaz> pomojem je odvisno od watchfacea
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7851.74, low: 7701.00, high: 10190.00, bid: 7851.74, ask: 7868.87
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://sawfb.fabiobarbon.click/
<jabuk> Simple Amazfit Watchface Builder
<dz0ny> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lumaticsoft.watchdroidphone&hl=es
<jabuk> Watch Droid Phone - Aplicaciones de Android en Google Play
<jabuk> Versión para el teléfono. Conecta tu smartwatch con Android al celular.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no hablo espanol
<CrazyLemon> kako preveri updejt tale ura? se moraš povezat na wifi ali tudi prek bluetootha in telefona dostopa do teh podatkov?
<dz0ny> wifi
<dz0ny> sam ni updejta
<dz0ny> sem ze jst posodobil na zadnjo
<CrazyLemon> k :)
<CrazyLemon> p.s. če boš kupu amazfit 2 .. povej preden jo prodaš :P
<dz0ny> zadovoljen za enkrat?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny yup :)
<dz0ny> hr maš lahko skoz on, ne pokur nč več
<dz0ny> kot pa če je off
<dz0ny> največ kur če maš osvetlitev zaslona
<dz0ny> sam tle ga skor ne rabiš zarad tega transleflective zaslona
<CrazyLemon> osvetlitev imam..ampak ne always on
<CrazyLemon> mi je pa tale zaslon kr kul
<dz0ny> jp zakon je
<dz0ny> no idea zakaj ni navseh urah
<CrazyLemon> sam ticwatch s na splošno mi deluje... lepše overall :)
<dz0ny> se pa to uporablja za zaslone v letalih
<CrazyLemon> ko bom velik..i'll get ticwatch s :D
<dz0ny> nism ravno zadovoljen
<dz0ny> to da moraš vsak dan fialt je muka
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<CrazyLemon> torej..amazfit 2? :>
<dz0ny> pa recmo ticwatch ma prkrat bolši tracking
<dz0ny> sleep tracking ...
<dz0ny> wear nima nič od tega
<CrazyLemon> bluetooth mora bit always on? :)
<CrazyLemon> na telefonu
<dz0ny> mhm, ce hoces notif
<dz0ny> drgac pa ne
<dz0ny> nekje v options maš daily update over wifi
<dz0ny> tist vključ
<CrazyLemon> daily update česa
<dz0ny> vreme
<CrazyLemon> https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0304393217301666
<jabuk> Price Manipulation in the Bitcoin Ecosystem - ScienceDirect
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 8208.00, low: 7534.00, high: 9820.00, bid: 8208.00, ask: 8241.27
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 718.267954558 (0.0871165 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/digisvet/novice/bitcoin-razkrili-veliko-prevaro-kako-mu-je-zrasla-cena-457759
<jabuk> Bitcoin: razkrili veliko prevaro, kako mu je zrasla cena #video - siol.net
<jabuk> V znani ekonomski publikaciji Journal of Monetary Economics je bila objavljena znanstvena študija rasti bitcoina v zadnjem trimesečju leta 2013, ...
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-18
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 1.km  Z od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @18/01/2018 03:50:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.57+N,+14.25+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km JV od BOVCA @18/01/2018 05:50:05  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.58+E
<napsy> jutro
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 2.km  V od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @18/01/2018 06:56:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.57+N,+14.28+E
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 2.km  S od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @18/01/2018 06:58:46  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.59+N,+14.25+E
<b4d> jutro
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9289.00, low: 7534.00, high: 9785.71, bid: 9282.12, ask: 9299.99
<metalcamp> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, dz0ny, kako pa dam gor tele watchface?
<zdobbie> s flomastrom prerises
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<metalcamp> there's always that one guy...
<slax0r> metalcamp: and it's always zdobbie
<dz0ny> v watchfaces mapo jih daš
<dz0ny> zato sm un ta drug app linkal
<sasa84> juhu slax0r :D
<dz0ny> k lahko prek wifi nalagaš gor
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> https://papersignals.withgoogle.com/# for big kids
<jabuk> Paper Signals: A Voice Experiment
<dz0ny> https://www.nintendo.co.uk/Nintendo-Labo/Nintendo-Labo-1328637.html for also big and small kids
<jabuk> Nintendo Labo | Nintendo
<slax0r> kdo tukaj se spozna dobro na zakonodajo okrog SP-jev in "popoldanskih" SP-jev ?
<zdobbie> ma pol kanala je na espejih
<slax0r> raise hands
<slax0r> lucky winner dobi priv msg :P
<sasa84> jaz gruntam, če bi s kolegico mele sp...pač nanjo, ker ga že ima :D
<sasa84> urejanje dipl.nalog :P
<sasa84> a zdobbie ma sp? :P
<sasa84> .g zdobbie cele s.p.
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> js mam sp
<idioterna> kaj te zanima
<slax0r> lahko private?
<metalcamp> slax0r: nič posebnega ni
<metalcamp> sploh normiran
<idioterna> ja sej to je privatnik, ce si s.p. :)
<slax0r> mislim ce te lahko na private zagnjavim :P
<slax0r> brez cybersex, obljubim
<matjaz> yang undercover
<zdobbie> ^ kek
<idioterna> ja komot
<idioterna> mislim, js tega niti yangu ne zamerim
<idioterna> cybersex mu, ampak kaj ces, nekoga mora jebat, ce ne je osamljen
<sasa84> :D :D :D
<sasa84> LOOOOOOL
<zdobbie> does that make you an e-prostitute?
<sasa84> slax0r pa z mano noče cybra užgat :\
<sasa84> a nej odprem sp, da bo?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/hey-frosty
<idioterna> zdobbie: possibly, but i don't mind being one
<sasa84> a pr vas so suhe ceste?
<idioterna> se kar ja
<idioterna> v kaksnih grapah je poledenelo
<idioterna> bo cez dan mokro postalo
 * slax0r vrze lupcka sasa84 
<sasa84> nja ...
<slax0r> si pa zahtevna ;)
<sasa84> a k se ti zvečer stisneš k ženi za zumzum... a ti je tud lupček dovolj?
<slax0r> touche
<sasa84> vem...nizka :P
<idioterna> men je, k vem kaj sledi, ce se delam da nism horny
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> vceri je bla cist nervozna k dons en projekt zagovarja nevem kje ze
<idioterna> v beli krajini al kje
<sasa84> uf
<idioterna> in je rabla uspavanko
<idioterna> cudn da najbols zaspi takrat k jo vse boli
<sasa84> idioterna, a si ji kaj zapel ali povedal/prebral?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> s tolk zametnim glasom, da jo je vse bolel
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km JV od BOVCA @18/01/2018 11:52:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.3+N,+13.58+E
<sasa84> a si povedal, kako sta janko in metka čarovnico vrgla v ognjeno peč? :D
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> kva sm ze bluzil
<dz0ny> .yt Elley Duhé - Can You Touch
<jabuk> Elley Duhé - Can You Touch https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gefGzml58V4
<idioterna> neki sm plane delu za dons zvecer
<sasa84> dz0ny, kul komad
<sasa84> jaz pa sem trenutno na ...
<sasa84> .yt evgeny kissin - chopin - polonaise a flat
<jabuk> Chopin - Polonaise, Op. 53 (Kissin) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QT7ITv9Ecs
<slax0r> .yt edith piaf la vie en rose
<jabuk> Edith Piaf - La Vie En Rose https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFzViYkZAz4
<sasa84> oh oui!
<sasa84> žžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžž nnnn regrettttt mmmuuuaaaaaaaaaaa
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> https://www.pornhub.com/insights/hawaii-alert
<jabuk> Hawaii on Alert – Pornhub Insights
<jabuk> On Saturday January 13, residents all across Hawaii received a text message at 8:07am stating that a ballistic missile was on it’s way to their island and
<idioterna> sasa84: je ne regrette rien rece
<sasa84> rja reče, rjaaaaa :D
<sasa84> hahahahahahahahahha, pornhub :D
<sasa84> lol
<slax0r> ta domain mi je znan :P
<slax0r> sem ze nekje slisal
<sasa84> jaz Å¡e nikoli
<idioterna> js redno obiskujem, k majo kr zanimiv data science unit
<idioterna> no pa tut par hot videotov je
<idioterna> https://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=ph576ed7b77d140
<jabuk> DUMB BRITISH BLONDE FUCKS 15 MILLION PEOPLE AT ONCE - Pornhub.com
<jabuk> Watch DUMB BRITISH BLONDE FUCKS 15 MILLION PEOPLE AT ONCE on Pornhub.com, the best hardcore porn site. Pornhub is home to the widest selection of free SFW sex videos full of the hottest pornstars. If you're craving brexit XXX movies you'll find them here.
<matjaz> jap
<matjaz> še videospote maš!
<matjaz> https://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=279741197
<jabuk> Rammstein - Pussy (18+) - Pornhub.com
<jabuk> Watch Rammstein - Pussy (18+) on Pornhub.com, the best hardcore porn site. Pornhub is home to the widest selection of free Big Tits sex videos full of the hottest pornstars. If you're craving european XXX movies you'll find them here.
<sasa84> tukaj rammi niso cenzurirani :D
<slax0r> https://twitter.com/SallyMayweather/status/953762018321993728
<jabuk> Sal the Agorist on Twitter: "https://t.co/UpR9s6jsHF"
<sasa84> ah ja ...
<dz0ny> https://skyfallattack.com/
<jabuk> Skyfall and Solace
<matjaz> .imdb bond meltdown
<slax0r> no
<matjaz> sm mislu da je to nov Bond movie
<slax0r> pa ni
<matjaz> I see, it's more real!
<slax0r> realerer
<sasa84> ah ja.. ..
<slax0r> sonce
<slax0r> a bo za bicikl pocasi?
<sasa84> pa ne bom mogla bitkojnov rudart, k mi bo cpu manj delou :P
<slax0r> sem malo cez "pocitnice" poscoutal bolj hribovite rute
<slax0r> da se ne bom samo po ravninah vozil
<sasa84> ej, jaz bi danes šla... pa so ble dopoldne še mokre ceste, pol je pa začel pihat ko vrag :D
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 6.6°C @18.01.2018 14:30 UTC.
<sasa84> bi bil pa drugače lep dan za na bicikl
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 35% južni veter 4.94 m/s (17.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:39:29, Kulminacija: 12:14:11, Sončni zahod: 16:48:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 09min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> 6 stopinj
<slax0r> huh, malo mrzo se za kratke hlace pa kratko majco :D
 * sasa84 ima dolge hlačke, toplo majčko, rokavčke, jakno in buff rutko!
<sasa84> ok...to je bolj jesenska kolekcija :P
<idioterna> a to nas poskusas zrajcat zdej
<idioterna> teleprinter sex?
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> pa pics, or it didn't happen ;)
<idioterna> ansi art
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> cycle p0rn :D
<idioterna> sej sm zjutri pejstnu
<idioterna> cycle porn
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/hey-frosty
<sasa84> lej idioterna, ko sva s slax0r slišala glede uspavank, sva šla hitr na pvt
<slax0r> na en hiter cyber
<idioterna> upam da sta se dobr zmenila
<sasa84> idioterna, meja je nebo!
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> agreed
<idioterna> kaj pol sta zunej sedela pa tipkala?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny / matjaz zakaj mi ura ne pokaže imena klicajočega ampak samo številko? :)
<CrazyLemon> tam v nastavitvah mi piše da moram dat allow.. sam tega allow ne najdem nikjer
<dz0ny> pod app mors it
<CrazyLemon> app info?
<dz0ny> pa pod bt nastavitve dovolit dostop do imenika
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> app permissions so vsi porihtani
<CrazyLemon> edino tole bt
<slax0r> idioterna: drzi
<CrazyLemon> contact sharing!
<CrazyLemon> hvala dz0ny :)
<CrazyLemon> ne dela contact sharing
<CrazyLemon> meh
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, https://www.funtech.si/si/vsi-oddelki/tipkovnice-in-miske/tipkovnice/zicne-tipkovnice/53665/
<jabuk> Funtech - Tipkovnica Das Keyboard Model S Ultimate, MX Brown, EU
<jabuk> Specializirana spletna trgovina s profesionalno računalniško opremo, gamersko opremo in zabavno tehnologijo.
<slax0r> <3
<slax0r> poceni
<slax0r> jaz sem dal mislim da 140eur
<slax0r> ali nekaj takega
<CrazyLemon> matjaz <3
<CrazyLemon> #nohomomaybealil
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..meli pa so znižano blue
<CrazyLemon> jp..vsi so znižali
<matjaz> vse so ja
<matjaz> jest zdej sicer iščem MX Clear
<matjaz> pa pri nas ni nič
<slax0r> prebarvaj jih z prozorno barvo pa bo
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz naročeno! hvala :)
<matjaz> np :)
<CrazyLemon> wait
<CrazyLemon> no
<matjaz> sam ne vem pa kakšen je enter
<CrazyLemon> tole so blank tipke!
<matjaz> al je iso al ansi
<slax0r> UK layout pise da je
<matjaz> jap
<slax0r> torej je iso
<matjaz> ja ni nujno
<slax0r> UK nima ansi
<matjaz> ima
<slax0r> nope, just freedomland
<matjaz> nope, UK tudi :)
<CrazyLemon> ffs :D
 * CrazyLemon preklical naročilo
<matjaz> vpraši jih kaj točno je :)
<slax0r> iso
<slax0r> stavim 10 dogecoin
<CrazyLemon> professional rabim..ne ultimate
<slax0r> pfff
<slax0r> zakaj?
<slax0r> a bos gledal pod prste? :P
<CrazyLemon> ja!
<slax0r> https://www.funtech.si/si/vsi-oddelki/tipkovnice-in-miske/tipkovnice/zicne-tipkovnice/53663/
<jabuk> Funtech - Tipkovnica Das Keyboard Model S Professional, MX Blue, DE SLO g.
<jabuk> Specializirana spletna trgovina s profesionalno računalniško opremo, gamersko opremo in zabavno tehnologijo.
<slax0r> ce te blue ne moti
<slax0r> tukaj se pa lepo vidi da je iso enter :P
<matjaz> https://www.funtech.si/si/vsi-oddelki/tipkovnice-in-miske/tipkovnice/zicne-tipkovnice/47962/
<jabuk> Funtech - Tipkovnica Das Keyboard Prime 13, MX brown, USB, UK SLO g.
<jabuk> Specializirana spletna trgovina s profesionalno računalniško opremo, gamersko opremo in zabavno tehnologijo.
<matjaz> tale je brown recimo
<matjaz> pa tale
<matjaz> https://www.bolha.com/racunalnistvo/tipkovnice-miske/racunalniske-tipkovnice/zicne-tipkovnice/mehanska-tipkovnica-das-keyboard-1333023109.html?aclct=1514016148&kw=das+keyboard
<jabuk> Mehanska tipkovnica Das Keyboard :: bolha.com
<jabuk> Prodam mehansko tipkovnico Das Keyboard 3 Ultimate s stikali MX brown. Ima SLO/UK layout, verzija z veliko tipko enter čez 2 vrstici. Tipke so brez
<matjaz> pa samo tipke gravirane kupiš pa je :)
<sasa84> al ppa z edigsom napišeš
<sasa84> #simplaspasulj
<sasa84> drugač pa imam kar rada, da piše...ne zna slepo tipkart
<sasa84> ok tole sem udej mapisala brez...pa ke Å¡e kar ok
<sasa84> sej skorej ni razlike :D
<CrazyLemon> [17:21:35] <sasa84>: ok tole sem udej mapisala brez...pa ke Å¡e kar ok
<CrazyLemon> spljoh ne
<sasa84> se mi zdi, da je blo tolk napak, kokr če gledam :D
<dz0ny> jst ne razumem te fore z mehanskimi tipkovniami
<dz0ny> zakaj to bolje od chicklet one
<CrazyLemon> kje se dajo dobit kakšni kul silikonski paščki?
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTy51WBV4AIirEK.jpg
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9700.00, low: 8304.43, high: 10147.99, bid: 9678.88, ask: 9700.00
<zdobbie> next time ... definitely.
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 864.420195 (0.0910953 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> naah
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kitajc ma vse paščke :D
<sasa84> uf kok pada btc
<sasa84> a etherum raste=
<idioterna> kje pada?
<idioterna> sej je 2k zrastu
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9921.99, low: 8812.80, high: 10147.99, bid: 9906.67, ask: 9921.99
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-19
<sasa84> jou hou hou
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> oj idioterna
<idioterna> sup
<zdobbie> hoi
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> friyay \o/
<sasa84> elow zdobbie in slax0r in metalcamp :D
<metalcamp> zivjo sasa84
<metalcamp> kaj bo dobrega?
<sasa84> metalcamp, pa lej...vse je dobrro :D
<sasa84> edino pri nas ful piha spet
<sasa84> brrrr
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 7.1°C @19.01.2018 7:40 UTC.
<slax0r> saj res
<slax0r> TGIF
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81% južni veter 3.72 m/s (13.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:38:46, Kulminacija: 12:14:30, Sončni zahod: 16:50:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 11min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<metalcamp> curl parrot.live
<metalcamp> much amaze
<metalcamp> sasa84: se samo meni zdi, ali pri vas _vedno_ piha?
<zdobbie> much epilepsy attack
<sasa84> metalcamp, zadnje mesece je rtalo malo obupnona trenutke :D
<matjaz> Izlazi žena iz salona za uljepšavanje i čeka je muž.Kad ju je vidio kaže: "Jebiga, barem si probala".
<slax0r> :D
<napsy> ka pa je barem?
<slax0r> vsaj
<napsy> aja
<sasa84> lol matjaz
<sasa84> ok miške, pridni bodte :)
<zdobbie> ne?
<slax0r> ne bomo
<slax0r> kako se slovensko imenuje ze to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-multiplication#Rule_of_Three
<jabuk> Cross-multiplication - Wikipedia
<CrazyLemon> evo msev- ..amazfit sedaj 75€ :D
<CrazyLemon> so everyone won..except you :P
<msev-> fu I bought it for 94usd thats 76eur
<msev-> ampak dobr ti si še bolš dela od dz0nyja dobu
<msev-> deal*
<CrazyLemon> aja.. sm mislu da si kupu za 90+ :)
<msev-> ej a je to normalno da se ne najbl reliable pržge pač z gumbo
<msev-> m
<msev-> k s tapkanjem po zaslonu se ne pržge kj reliable, pa tut s tem ko zapestje sukam ne
<msev-> aja ne sj double tap kr dela
<metalcamp> where them grammar nazis at
<msev-> oprost k pišem brez da razmišljam :D
<msev-> sm hotu napisat da iz riti pišem
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> keep your ass off the kb
<msev-> še posebi če je mehanična ane
<CrazyLemon> double tap moraš omogočit
<CrazyLemon> js sam z gumbom prižgem
<CrazyLemon> to z zapestjem je pa mal smotano ja
<CrazyLemon> ker se mi prižiga med obračanjem volana :D
<slax0r> ne obracaj volana
<slax0r> problem resen
<msev-> men se pa ne prižiga tolk sploh
<msev-> bom ta stil vožnje z eno roko k ga ma CrazyLemon prakticiral
<slax0r> jebes tako uro ko jo moras prizgat da vidis uro
<msev-> ni jo treba prižgat
<msev-> ma always on transreflective display
<slax0r> aha
<msev-> much amaze very fit
<slax0r> doge our lord and savior
<msev-> doge style
<napsy> https://www.facebook.com/visionect/photos/a.119731163883.102826.39116333883/10155652519973884/?type=3&theater
<jabuk> Visionect - #JOB We're hiring, with 6 new jobs available!... | Facebook
<jabuk> #JOB We're hiring, with 6 new jobs available! Come work for Visionect, we have coffee. Not to mention one amazing team and a creative environment in...
<CrazyLemon> sam na jetra mi gre tole da mi ne pokaže kdo me kliče..sam telefonsko
<CrazyLemon> msev- tebi to dela
<metalcamp> smart watch not so smart, eh?
<metalcamp> :D
<slax0r> dumbwatch
<slax0r> dumb as a...well...watch
<metalcamp> nič
<metalcamp> friyay
<metalcamp> \o/
<zdobbie> 0
<CrazyLemon> https://futourist.io/
<jabuk> Futourist.io - a platform where users get paid for creating reviews
<CrazyLemon> #another1
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9430.00, low: 9152.00, high: 9949.05, bid: 9364.56, ask: 9430.48
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 848.2510632 (0.0911697 BTC)
<pitastrudl> .doge eur
<pitastrudl> ,xrp eur
<pitastrudl> .xrp eur
<jabuk> M 3.1 > 6.km SZ od BOVCA @19/01/2018 18:39:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.36+N,+13.48+E
<jabuk> M 2.2 > 9.km  J od ŽELEZNIKOV @19/01/2018 18:39:59  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.14+N,+14.17+E
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gearbest.com/smart-watch-accessories/pp_1067082.html
<jabuk> Genuine Leather Watch Band Cuff Bracelet Watch for Samsung Gear S3 Frontier 22MM -$19.06 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<jabuk> Just US$19.06 + free shipping, buy Genuine Leather Watch Band Cuff Bracelet Watch for Samsung Gear S3 Frontier 22MM online shopping at GearBest.com.
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 5.km  J od RAVEN NA KOROÅ KEM @19/01/2018 22:12:37  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.5+N,+14.96+E
<upd> hellow
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-20
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 5.km  V od ČRNE NA KOROŠKEM @20/01/2018 02:38:59  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.47+N,+14.92+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km JV od BOVCA @20/01/2018 14:52:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.58+E
<CrazyLemon> slow day at #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 10598.74, low: 9253.96, high: 10750.00, bid: 10587.41, ask: 10598.64
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 951.50192712 (0.0900929 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> must be tradin' day
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-21
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @21/01/2018 04:23:45  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.06+E
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 10040.01, low: 9671.00, high: 10750.00, bid: 10040.01, ask: 10043.50
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 905.9003895 (0.0912998 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> SLOVENIA, Arrived --12-Jan-2018 06:53 PM
<CrazyLemon> SLOVENIA, the transfer of customs-- 12-Jan-2018 10:33 PM
<CrazyLemon> zakaj še nism dobu tega če je že od 12.1 v sloveniji??
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9381.65, low: 9305.00, high: 10750.00, bid: 9381.65, ask: 9399.89
<zdobbie> IT FALLS
<zdobbie> IT RISES
<zdobbie> IT FALLS AGAIN
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> tale ura je kr kul.. 3 dni zdrži brez kakršnikoli težav..pa ostane še tam 20%
<CrazyLemon> kakršnih*
<zdobbie> kul! zdaj mi mora samo se postati mar.
<idioterna> kajtimar in miliboža
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie očitno ti je dovolj mar da si se potrudil napisati odgovor ;)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: vpiš številko v un carsinski app
<dz0ny> carinski*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kateri carinski app?
<dz0ny> http://carinska.posta.si/
<jabuk> PS | Carinska pošta
<jabuk> Pošta Slovenije | Carinska pošta. Portal je namenjen prejemnikom obvestil Carinske pošte.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak to samo če dobiš obvestilo?
<dz0ny> ne so kr vse cezmejen cifre not
<dz0ny> jst pogleam tud za stvari k ne dobim obvestila
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny polno ime je what? moje ime?
<CrazyLemon> ker meni ne najde
<CrazyLemon> Vneseni podatki niso pravilni
<dz0ny> No idea then
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-14
<napsy> lp
 * sasa84 poukne slax0r 
 * CrazyLemon has a new toy
<idioterna> js tut
<CrazyLemon> you first!
<idioterna> kaj, a povedat morm kaj sm dobu
<CrazyLemon> seveda.. nism kr tko napisal 'i haz a new toy'.. tudi braggal se bom o tem kaj sm kupu
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/assorted-sensors.jpg
<zdobersek> BEAT THAT
<CrazyLemon> can't
<CrazyLemon> i only have one toy
<CrazyLemon> https://images.samsung.com/is/image/samsung/au-galaxy-watch-r800-sm-r800nzsaxsa-frontsilver-116251868?$PD_GALLERY_L_JPG$
<zdobersek> sad
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo smart watch pa bi rad kul 22mm strap/band? ali ima ticwatch pa bi rad Å¡e dodatno zravn kupu kak strap.. https://www.mobvoi.com/collections/accessories
<CrazyLemon> ker je poštnina free pod $50 jaz pa rabim sam en band
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> s/pod/nad
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: v cem je pa fora tega na si uro prvezes na roko
<idioterna> a nimas na telefonu napisan kok je ura
<zdobbie> cemu rabis telefon?
<zdobbie> sej si na primorskem, sonce 320 dni v letu
<zdobbie> stil v tla, pa meri senco
<idioterna> telefon rabs da te babica poklice
<zdobbie> al pa ti poklices njo
<zdobbie> ne bit posast
<idioterna> js grem na obisk
<idioterna> ona pa ne more, zato mora klicat
<CrazyLemon> actually.. lahk telefoniraš prek ure!
<CrazyLemon> obe babici pokojni že neki časa..hence the smart watch!
<zdobbie> ouija board rabs pol
<CrazyLemon> hm..danes se spet začne True detective
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2019/01/14/tesla-pwn2own-model-3-hacking/
<linkdoggo> ^ Tesla offers Model 3 as a reward to security researchers https://tinyurl.com/ybd72xwx ^
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-15
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> pozdrav
<slax0r> jutro
 * sasa84 uščipne slax0r v rit
<slax0r> auc!¬
<msev-> a obstaja kakšen ukaz za vim da določen tekst vrivaš v vrstice...da ne rabš prtiskat A pa enter pa klikneš notr ampak da se z manj ukazi to dela
<napsy> msev-:z manj ukazi kakor pa en pritisk na A?
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dw76wLqUcAIfiFl.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> #anotherone
<CrazyLemon> https://www.hive.fi/en/
<linkdoggo> ^ Hive Helsinki ^
<sasa84> hm ... CrazyLemon , a se igra CS:GO?
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zvečer :)
 * sasa84 že poliira svoj AUG!
<idioterna> kje pa igrate
<CrazyLemon> na internetih!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a tu prek imejla?
<CrazyLemon> nope..prek teletexta
<sasa84> a komande so pa take kr pr telefonskem hugotu?
<CrazyLemon> ja!
 * sasa84 Å¡icne CrazyLemon 
<idioterna> sasa84: a to na steamu spilas
<slax0r> sasa84: CrazyLemon idioterna add me https://steamcommunity.com/id/xfirestorm/
<linkdoggo> ^ Steam Community :: xfirestorm ^
<slax0r> lahk gremo kak gejm :)
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> ja lahko
<sasa84> idioterna, mhm, na steamu
<idioterna> cak grem se usest ke
<slax0r> ja, js pa sam neki popit, pospravt laptop, pa zakurblat masino :)
<idioterna> a mate ksn gaming chat
<slax0r> lahko gremo na en moj TS tud
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a mumble mas instaliran?
<idioterna> js nimam TS pomoje
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a mam js Å¡e kr uno tvojo licenco al neki :D
<slax0r> nimam mumble
<slax0r> daj sam spakiram to, se oglasim tukaj cez kakih 10-15min
<sasa84> slax0r, dodan!
<idioterna> ok
<idioterna> bom instaliral TS
<idioterna> sasa84: kaj mas pa ti za voice chat?
<sasa84> am... nč?
<idioterna> ja lazje je spilat ce se slisimo
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sej te mam že addanga
<CrazyLemon> js tudi nimam nič od voicea inštaliranga
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 povej mi tvoj nick na steamu
<sasa84> sem te dodala že CrazyLemon
<sasa84> sasa84sasa
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<CrazyLemon> accepted!
<CrazyLemon> kaj pol inštaliramo teamspeak al kako?
<idioterna> pomoje loh
<idioterna> slax0r prav da ma ts server
<idioterna> js mam mumble server
<idioterna> tko da ce hocte to kr povejte
<CrazyLemon> meni vseeno
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne vem kero licenco ti imaš mojo.. očitno ni _moja_ :>
<sasa84> jaz glih gledam za namestit teamchat
<CrazyLemon> teamchat?
<CrazyLemon> a je to tretja varianta??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> sasa84: teamspeak
<idioterna> brb
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kaj smo že včash igral
<msev-> aja insurgency
<sasa84> to sem zadnjič zbrisala :P
<sasa84> se mi zdi, da dela :)
<CrazyLemon> rabim dobr hotkey za tale TS
<slax0r> evo me
<slax0r> caps za TS
<CrazyLemon> caps mam za 'enemy direction'
<sasa84> đizs krajst! wasd q, 1234.. to je moje!!!
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> ok..naj bo caps
<CrazyLemon> torej.. kaj se igramo in zakaj noben ni povabu zdobbieja
<sasa84> boste povedal kam :P
<CrazyLemon> sam FYI.. moja miška ni na optimalnem mestu.. pa tipkovnica prav tako ne!
<CrazyLemon> (disclaimer v primeru da sasa me dejansko 1x ubije v igrici)
<slax0r> evo, ce bo kdo za TS, address, lovrec.eu
<CrazyLemon> slax0r server pass?
<slax0r> NI GA
<slax0r> ni ga*
<CrazyLemon> ok..ogromno sob je tam.. which one
<slax0r> sam mal
<slax0r> evo, dol je channel, ubuntu-si
<slax0r> geslo je pa debian
<slax0r> pridem takoj
<idioterna> sm na ts
<CrazyLemon> yes you are
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj ti čakaš
<slax0r> sasa84: nema te
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ...
<slax0r> sasa nas ne mara
<sasa84> evo meeeee
<sasa84> ok fantje, zdej sem pogruntala sistem :D
<sasa84> jutri gremo zares :)
<idioterna> ok
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-16
<LurkBaRu69> https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/man-struck-by-lightning-has-permanent-erection-says-doctor/
<linkdoggo> ^ Man Struck by Lightning Has Permanent Erection Says Doctor https://tinyurl.com/yae453tw ^
<sasa84> heh
<sasa84> LurkBaRu69, zdej ... a je to "bolezen", ki si jo želiš al ne ... :)
<LurkBaRu69> jes dans Å¡naps kuham :)
<LurkBaRu69> tak da ne vem, če bom pol ponoč rabu al ne
<tadej> hej
<tadej> :)
<sasa84> ooo tadej
<sasa84> LurkBaRu69, šnopc? huh! a maš dost namočenga? letos je blo ful stvari
<tadej> ooo sasa
<tadej> kako smo?
 * tadej je pozabu na IRC
<tadej> :P
<tadej> kak quassel expert tukaj?
<LurkBaRu69> ja ja mamo tri sode jabolk, en sod sliv in en sod breskev, dva dni bomo kuhal :)
<LurkBaRu69> https://i.imgur.com/Aifi5em.jpg
<sasa84> LurkBaRu69, midva s fotrom sva pol zmeri pekla krompir na žerjavci :D
<slax0r> sup
 * slax0r spanks sasa84 
<idioterna> nasilnezi :)
<sasa84> auč slax0r
<sasa84> Å¡e, Å¡eeeee
<sasa84> !!!
<sasa84> idioterna, lej, vsak ima svoj fetiš
<idioterna> jsm mislu da te je zaratega k si vceri crazyja falila
<slax0r> ne ne, to je sam najin friendly pozdrav, kr po tazadnji
<idioterna> odlicno, carry on
<sasa84> mhm, jaz ga npr. zaradi tega ne tožim zaradi posilstva
<sasa84> on vedno dobi od mene JA
<idioterna> js tut suni se nism tozu
<idioterna> ostalim se pa rajs izogibam
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-17
<napsy> lp
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie_> ne
<sasa84> slax0r,  https://pastebin.com/DjbHC9WG
<linkdoggo> ^ *Na letališču v Mariboru*             *Dva letališka monterja sta se v služb - Pastebin.com ^
<slax0r> heheheheh :D
<slax0r> toti stajerci
<sasa84> jutro mucek :)
<slax0r> jutro bejba ;)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2019/01/17/google-to-buy-fossil-smartwatch-tech/
<linkdoggo> ^ Google will buy Fossil smartwatch tech for $40 million https://tinyurl.com/ybmnwh5j ^
<sasa84> zdobbie, wiiihaaaaaa
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-18
<napsy> sneg.
<msev-> kam morm načeloma te certifikate dajat....da v pythonu ssl dela...a v mapo kjer sourceam venv? al kam?
<sasa84> v mapco! :D
<sasa84> msev-, guten morgen
 * msev- okepa poredno saso884
<msev-> 84*
 * sasa84 porine msev- v žlabudro :P
<msev-> ej a un k ste mel une potrese pa to
<msev-> a boste kj vzpostavl nazaj
<msev-> magar na kšn openstreetmap layer
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLLXlngmbY4
<linkdoggo> ^ Biracial Penis - Key & Peele - YouTube ^
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-19
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> o
<upd> https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/13963812 a kup kdo :D
<CrazyLemon> 20€
<upd> CrazyLemon, 200€
<CrazyLemon> 15€
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-20
<CrazyLemon> https://www.zdnet.com/article/wifi-firmware-bug-affects-laptops-smartphones-routers-gaming-devices/
<linkdoggo> ^ WiFi firmware bug affects laptops, smartphones, routers, gaming devices | ZDNet https://tinyurl.com/ya7s9xdu ^
<CrazyLemon> a je že kdo gledal novo sezono True Detective?
<CrazyLemon> je tko dobra kot prva?
 * sasa84 ne ve ... ni gledala
<sasa84> :\
#ubuntu-si 2020-01-13
<CrazyLemon> tale live transcribe app je pretty awesome..deluje tudi v slovenščini
<CrazyLemon> ni ragvgno 100% accurate but good enough
<CrazyLemon> ravno*
#ubuntu-si 2020-01-14
<kubanc> Pozdravljeni, Namestil sem si VPN in VPN uporabnik se lahko poveže, vendar nima dostopa do interneta. Z ukazom "sudo tcpdump -nS -c2 icmp" vidim da promet ni usmerjen nazaj na IP naslov od VPN povezave:https://pastebin.com/5JVKVAem. Ipv4 forward je omogočen, v /etc/ufw/before.rules sem dodal ukaz -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.109 -o ens19 -j SNAT
<kubanc> --to-source X.X.X.X
<kubanc> a kdo ve kaj bi imel lahko narobe nastavljeno da mi VPN ne vrača nazaj prometa na uporabnika iz katerega sem se povezal. Zahteva pride iz VPN naslova ampak kontra pa ne naredi
#ubuntu-si 2020-01-15
<speed-> HAIL
<slax0r> SNOW
<speed-> slax0r wat?
<speed-> mamila si kadil, ali kaksi sneg
<speed-> :D
<lynxlynx> če komu diši javna uprava: https://www.gov.si/zbirke/delovna-mesta/policijski-inspektor-pripravnik-v-uit-sektorju-za-itk-infrastrukturo-sifra-dm-74032-za-dolocen-cas-10-mesecev-gre-za-opravljanje-pripravnistva-na-podrocju-sistemske-administracije-strezniskih-operacijskih-sistemov-linux/
<CrazyLemon> policijski inspektor does sound nice :D
#ubuntu-si 2020-01-16
<slax0r> speed-: hail = toca, vremenski pojav :P
<andrej> hail Mary? :D
<idioterna> more like sludge mary
<andrej> heh
<andrej> sleet Mary
#ubuntu-si 2020-01-17
<speed-> HAI
<zdobersek> KVAJ
<speed-> KVAK
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fDakhFcbd8
<CrazyLemon> obveščamo vas o naslednjem pomembnem datumu
<CrazyLemon> 31. 1. 2020 - Zadnji dan veljavnosti vinjete za leto 2019
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj euprava obvešča o vinjetah?? :D
#ubuntu-si 2020-01-18
<upd> ohhh
#ubuntu-si 2020-01-19
<van> Jutro
<lynxlynx> d'jutro
<van> Prvic tu
<van> Jutro
<lynxlynx> tu smo bolj tihe sorte
<CrazyLemon> https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/introducing-net-5/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhrkdHshb3E
<CrazyLemon> ^Crew Dragon Launch Escape Demonstration
<upd> These are clearly examples, but a complete, interactive, goal-seeking agent can also be a component of a larger behaving system.
<upd> a mi lahko kdo to prevede
<upd> To so očitno primeri, toda celovit, interaktivni, ciljno usmerjeni agent je lahko tudi sestavni del večjega obnašanja sistema.
<upd> a je to ql
<upd> a je complete tu dokončen, končan
<lynxlynx> jaz bi drugače
<lynxlynx> Očitno je, da so to le primeri, toda celovit, interaktiven in ciljno usmerjen agent je tudi lahko sestavni del večjega sistema obnašanja.
<lynxlynx> ti maš original, ampak pomoje je govora o behavioural system, ne behaving system
<CrazyLemon> T-4
<upd> lynxlynx, ja tnx
<CrazyLemon> https://thenewstack.io/how-the-u-s-air-force-deployed-kubernetes-and-istio-on-an-f-16-in-45-days/
